# What Are You Listening To?



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been made, but oh well. Apologies if this is breaking the rules somehow.

"The Package" - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;DyHwDdVZOvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyHwDdVZOvQ[/video]

That feel when you get the first post in a thread this big.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]jLYsIESNtUc[/yt]

Big fan of Indie rock :3


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

Gogol Bordello - Underdog World Strike


----------



## Willow (Feb 5, 2011)

Was listening to

ahhh

Right now though I'm listening to Alice in Wonderland playing in the background on TV.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 5, 2011)

I got Revolution 909 by Daft Punk on.


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

LantlÃ´s - Mittsommerregen

[yt]RaRQ25OkH4I[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

This thread HAS has been made... 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/85720-Now-Playing-The-Animated-Series


----------



## Xavan (Feb 5, 2011)

My dad drilling a hole in the floor, and Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]SSaBRP6wpK4[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 5, 2011)

Sloth by Saint Vitus


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

Drumcorps - Down

[video=youtube;Z1Ysf-S9QPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Ysf-S9QPk[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got Red fever

[video=youtube;tntA_4IoxbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tntA_4IoxbE[/video]


----------



## Shindo (Feb 5, 2011)

tech house radio

yo


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie Rokkers by MGMT. Just discovered it today. One of the best songs I've ever heard.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

Rosetta - TMA-1


----------



## RockTheFur (Feb 6, 2011)

30 Seconds to Mars - Buddha For Mary
Meh.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2011)

Unmastered instrumentals of what I did in the studio last week.

I'm so lame, I listen to my own music...a lot haha.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Unmastered instrumentals of what I did in the studio last week.
> 
> I'm so lame, I listen to my own music...a lot haha.


I have to disagree; that's a pretty good practice, imo.

I'm listening to Satisfaction - DJ Tiesto; dunno why, but I've been listening to him a lot lately.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 6, 2011)

The low humming of my computer, the rather creepishly dead air silence outside, and my little angry murmurs of demonoid doing their daily maintenance when I just wanted to get Issue #200 of Spawn. ;~;


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 6, 2011)

[yt]-SJbq5j3ANM[/yt]

Second favorite song from the Homestuck soundtracks, after the Jack Noir theme.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2011)

OP, this thread has been done many times under many different names.
Anyway...
[video=youtube;lbueBCuXB6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbueBCuXB6w[/video]
Sounds a bit porn-ish after 0:45


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

LONG LIVE GARY MOORE

[video=youtube;FMqHaceK62Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMqHaceK62Q[/video]


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2011)

Jonestown - The Acacia Strain


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> [yt]-SJbq5j3ANM[/yt]
> 
> Second favorite song from the Homestuck soundtracks, after the Jack Noir theme.


 can't wait for  Wake's music to come out on a soundtrack thing <:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 6, 2011)

Venom - "Insane"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 6, 2011)

[yt]EFZl1-XKklY[/yt]

GOT THE KNOTS IN MY GUTS AND THE ANGST IN MY PANTS


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

A mixed playlist of Tool, Flogging Molly, and Nile.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

M83 - Moon Child


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q8ZIItx_Xpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8ZIItx_Xpg[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 6, 2011)

The Cure - Fascination Street


----------



## Icky (Feb 7, 2011)

[yt]Pgum6OT_VH8&[/yt]

I don't know why this band isn't way more popular.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;iRr_vkaZYSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRr_vkaZYSI[/video]

one of the more beautiful songs in my library that's full of abrasive industrial noise


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 7, 2011)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Expected Way


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 7, 2011)

Cee-lo - The Art Of Noise


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 7, 2011)

Always-saliva. i normally only listen to christian music, but right now im listening to this, cuz i cant think of any others songs to listen to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2011)

What if I told you that the Vatican was under the control of a Dark Lord of the Sith?
[video=youtube;BA1ed_QeJeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA1ed_QeJeg[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 7, 2011)

Meet Me In The Bathroom - The Strokes

I see that this thread has been done before, but only couple are complaining and the rest are contributing, so cry moar, I guess.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

Repulsion - "Radiation Poisoning"

fuck yeah, early grindcore


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

Aesop Rock - Daylight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbZNq6-IZyQ


----------



## Altamont (Feb 8, 2011)

Modest Mouse, Fair to Midland, Tool, Panic! at the Disco, Patrick Stump, MONO, Fightstar, Regina Spektor, A Silver Mt. Zion, The Felt (Homestuck FTW!)


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2011)

Kayo Dot - The Manifold Curiosity


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 8, 2011)

Brush Away - Alice in Chains.

I love me some grunge.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 8, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to Crowbar's latest album.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 8, 2011)

Borknagar - Colossus


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;7E1-BDMRSVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E1-BDMRSVc[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead Kennedys - "Police Truck"


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been listening to a lot of Aesop Rock and Madvillain lately.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

Neurosis - Bridges


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 9, 2011)

You Walk Way Too Much - The Strokes


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 9, 2011)

Tito & Tarantula - Now That You're Gone


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;6144RV4c-9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6144RV4c-9w[/video]

this song is like aural masturbation, just like the lyrics.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

Caspian - Sycamore


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Caspian - Sycamore


 
*Supertactual Hi5*


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

saw them live once, they played that song last, at the drum bit at the end they all gathered around the drumkit and air drummed

it was awesome

Tyranny - Sonorous Howl From Beyond The Stars


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 11, 2011)

Loli Ripe - All I Wanna Do Is Touch Your Power Points


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;cidxNVzQ8Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cidxNVzQ8Jo[/video]
Title: Radhe Krishna - The Sahajiya Rasa Lila Mix: Divine Pastime (Raga Kirvani)
Arranger: DJ Cheb i Sabbah
Album: Shri Durga
Instruments: _Vocals- _Mala Ganguly, Ustad Sultan Khan _Sarangi- _Ustad Sultan Khan  _Sarod_- K. Sridhar  _Sitar-_ Ustad Habib Khan  _Tabla-_ Ustad Tari Khan, Baba Larry Ji  _Drums-_ Kevin Carnes  _Tanpura-_ Michael Irvine  _Dholak- _Baba Larry Ji  _Bass-_ Baba Larry Ji


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> saw them live once, they played that song last, at the drum bit at the end they all gathered around the drumkit and air drummed
> 
> it was awesome
> 
> Tyranny - Sonorous Howl From Beyond The Stars


 
I read that as tranny. XD

I don't sleep well... >_>


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 11, 2011)

DJ Technorch - Boss On Parade (Aural Vampire's Blast-O-Matic)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 11, 2011)

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## Hir (Feb 11, 2011)

LantlÃ´s - Kalte Tage


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

Omar Santana - Necronomicon (Neophyte Remix)
Album: Hardcore For The Headstrong: The Resurrection

Was my first introduction to the hardcore/gabber genre


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayo Dot - Wayfarer


----------



## Delta (Feb 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Kayo Dot - Wayfarer


 
Damn good song, I'm partial to "The Manifold Curiosity" myself.


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

Winds said:


> Damn good song, I'm partial to "The Manifold Curiosity" myself.


 
as am I

Aden got me addicted to the album :[

Rosetta - DÃ©parte/Deneb


----------



## Nex (Feb 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;BQ9YtJC-Kd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9YtJC-Kd8[/video]

Not an actual band, but it sounds awesome and the video is pure madness.


Edit: [video=youtube;3vDqXf5PumU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vDqXf5PumU&feature=relmfu[/video]
Related.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

Evoken - Accursed Premonition


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 13, 2011)

Not listening to music right now, just have the audio of this video in the background while snooping around the internets.


----------



## Ryosaur (Feb 13, 2011)

PARANOiA Respect by .3k

I don't know why but it's so addictive.


----------



## inc (Feb 13, 2011)

Brian Eno - An ending


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

"Crescendolls"
By: Daft Punk


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;pnoaj8b2bGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnoaj8b2bGM[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;WiBAInUQ80w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiBAInUQ80w[/video]

folk music is so calming. :>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 14, 2011)

Sancutary - "Die For My Sins"

Why does all power metal music have such girly singers? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZCKpzP5SGYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCKpzP5SGYw[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;YAvnOWc5uD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAvnOWc5uD0[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

White Blank Page
Mumford and Sons
Sigh No More


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;OZFrHdHoB44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZFrHdHoB44[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;k9Itt02QOO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Itt02QOO0[/video]
wah wah wah


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;moYflqr8lCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moYflqr8lCw&feature=related[/video]
This guy's a lot better than me.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Antennas To Heaven


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 15, 2011)

My Dad's Gone Crazy - Eminem


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 15, 2011)

Hecules & Love Affair - Blind (Frankie Knuckles remix)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;vDX9zvajgrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDX9zvajgrg&playnext=1&list=PL4D0FA532E323DEAE[/video]


----------



## cad (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm infatuated in this song. Or rather, the whole album. But especially this song.

[video=youtube;6tokE083QMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tokE083QMw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 16, 2011)

Mars Matrix & GigaWing 2 OST - Mosquito (EF-303 Remix)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;JvIRY4vccts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvIRY4vccts[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

Neurosis - Through Silver In Blood


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;APmxA7ZMX8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APmxA7ZMX8I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 16, 2011)

No regrets...

[video=youtube;nEF_-IcnQC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEF_-IcnQC4[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

Kayo Dot - The Antique


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;9ZFLmhFn0mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFLmhFn0mg[/video]

gotta love Eels, man


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 16, 2011)

listen this with your volume up on youtube and on the comuter speakers and pray that your speakers dont bust!

[video=youtube;wls1PK8hUrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wls1PK8hUrg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Motherfucker = Redeemer, Part Two

yeah been on a godspeed binge lately


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Aphex Twin - Ageispolis

[video=youtube;BlZ-NEMt_iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZ-NEMt_iI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm listening envy-Heaven http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHJbVN-0vfI
the single most awesome track.
this is also great envy-haunted(remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SmBLYLKfqM&feature=related


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;Onv9Ub9huQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onv9Ub9huQ0[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 17, 2011)

Nude - Radiohead.


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2011)

Orakle - Les mots de la perte


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;fj4rsOqRcVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj4rsOqRcVs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;xIx2X8MSZF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx2X8MSZF4[/video]
This is a short version. The long one is over 40 minutes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 18, 2011)

Hammerfall - "Templars of Steel"

One of few Hammerfall songs that I actually like.


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2011)

Wormphlegm - In an Excruciating Way Infested With Vermin and Violated by Executioners Who Practise Incendiarism and Desanctifying the Pious


----------



## Jw (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;5UiNbQlT3C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UiNbQlT3C8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;QMwerO2l8hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMwerO2l8hs[/video]

KIN YA SAY BRAINWASHIN'?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 19, 2011)

New album :>

[video=youtube;PPkhb8l8UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPkhb8l8UNI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonitus Vir - Clockwork German


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

Rosetta - Lift (part 1)


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qwe10iDlFQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwe10iDlFQo[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wormphlegm - In an Excruciating Way Infested With Vermin and Violated by Executioners Who Practise Incendiarism and Desanctifying the Pious


 
that sounds very pleasant. I assume it's a nice calm violin solo.

a 9 minute song that nobody here will listen to lol


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 19, 2011)

Phantom Limb-The Shins.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 19, 2011)

An album by the Russian band Ð”Ð”Ð¢ (DDT), called Ð­Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑ‘ (This is all).  They're pretty good, if you don't mind not understanding what they're saying.


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> that sounds very pleasant. I assume it's a nice calm violin solo.
> 
> a 9 minute song that nobody here will listen to lol


 
it is~

and why is like everything you listen to Sigur RÃ³s related


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 19, 2011)

[yt]z7sbO59TixE[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> it is~
> 
> and why is like everything you listen to Sigur RÃ³s related


 
not EVERYTHING

:C


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;NklhTCw1TiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NklhTCw1TiA[/video]


----------



## Branch (Feb 19, 2011)

Bristol Road - ECC. it's not enjoyed enough to have a studio recording. eat it.

[video=youtube;Yqafwy6Ju8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqafwy6Ju8Y[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 19, 2011)

Dinosaur Jr. - Friends


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 20, 2011)

False Spring-Preston Reed.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;6e6giaQ1_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e6giaQ1_x4[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

Agalloch - She Painted Fire Across the Skyline 1

YEAH GUYS I LIKE AGALLOCH DID YOU GUESS~~


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm listening to the CSI theme.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;TlvVawgfSMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlvVawgfSMU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

Moonsorrow - TÃ¤hdetÃ¶n

COME ON THE ALBUM IS OUT

LEAK THIS FUCKING ALBUM ALREADY FOR FUCK'S SAKE


----------



## Wulfokkz (Feb 20, 2011)

Jump in the Fire - Metallica (on my tiny iPod speaker.)


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;PEMiLu72LJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEMiLu72LJg[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 20, 2011)

[yt]7H0QIbIu7vU[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2011)

Benighted in Sodom - Ocean - Part I


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

That Boy That Girl - Hadouken!


I swear I'm still metal! D:


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2011)

Benighted in Sodom - Ocean - Part II


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

April Ethereal
Opeth
My Arms, Your Hearse 

See? I'm still metal? >_>


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

[yt]EfH8qHFvEEY[/yt]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1KzWcGvwT4

Trocadero-Good Fight.


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2011)

Moonsorrow - Huuto

awwwwwww yeah :]


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Yoshimi battles the Pink Robots  Part I- The Flaming Lips
*


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;RvFNU_vN5JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvFNU_vN5JI[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 21, 2011)

Them Bones - Alice In Chains.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> Them Bones - Alice In Chains.


 
ilu :V


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;6e6giaQ1_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e6giaQ1_x4[/video]


----------



## mrksjke (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;QqZmtq5LhFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;4XoU9xOfdJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XoU9xOfdJI[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2011)

Moonsorrow - Kuolleiden Maa


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 21, 2011)

U & I - Aki Toyosaki


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;vbfQjI--FWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbfQjI--FWI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

[yt]Oyrzv96cdPo[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;LY5YRDUxa4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY5YRDUxa4s[/video]
You gotta love SH.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

[yt]m7baj1Kdvjs[/yt]


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

One of the best hardstyle tracks released in the last while, from an american duo no less x3

[video=youtube;jsTm7eeFQLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jsTm7eeFQLw#t=22s[/video]


----------



## sushy (Feb 22, 2011)

4 Strings - Mainline.


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 22, 2011)

The Willing Well III: Apollo II: The Telling Truth - Coheed and Cambria

[video=youtube;zj1eQBbKLvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1eQBbKLvs&playnext=1&list=PL5A8853608FC41A78[/video]


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

LapFox Radio.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 22, 2011)

Bulletproof Heart - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Gimmie More (sid) - Machine Supremacy


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

'The Word of God' by Kathy Mar
http://www.last.fm/music/Kathy+Mar/_/The+Word+of+God


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Our Truth
Lacuna Coil
Karmacode


----------



## Hir (Feb 22, 2011)

Dawnfall - I


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Now Is Forever - Eiffel 65

So pretty.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ifa91k1euA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ifa91k1euA[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Burden
Opeth
Watershed

Organ solo.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;az47nN8SnHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az47nN8SnHA[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;dTa2Bzlbjv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTa2Bzlbjv0[/video]

Pandora radio gives me such awesome music.


----------



## Hir (Feb 22, 2011)

Boris - Flood (Part 3)


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;On3M0sKJPSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3M0sKJPSI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Cat - Ladytron


----------



## Hir (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Wreath - The Black Holes Of Your Mind


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 22, 2011)

*You'll Think Of Me - Keith Urban*


----------



## Koze (Feb 22, 2011)

Streetlight Manifesto- If and When We Rise Again


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 22, 2011)

Slap Funk by Preston Reed

[video=youtube;WI29XhoejBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI29XhoejBE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Sour Cherry - The Kills


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2011)

[yt]_hMagNuhLkk[/yt]

Favorite song by Siouxsie.
It has such a fun, danceable melody.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;elqK7-gCPII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elqK7-gCPII[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't Blow Your Top - KMFDM


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

gotta love kmfdm 

[yt]Y8YfJTOGg2M[/yt]

ahhh i can't stop listening to this


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

Primordial - The Coffin Ships


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

[yt]I7rYZjv3wNg[/yt]
[yt]C8uaFu00omU[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

[yt]FnJcg25x1dI[/yt]

my god
i love this band


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

now it's 'here in your bedroom' by goldfinger


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Wrong Platform
Pretty Lights
Taking Up Your Precious Time


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

Primordial - Heathen Tribes


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Times - Finger Eleven

[video=youtube;yOIK-YsV0Dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOIK-YsV0Dc[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> [video=youtube;On3M0sKJPSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3M0sKJPSI[/video]


 Furries make good music?

What?
When the hell did this happen?


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipLxUlEHBNI&feature=related
NegaRen-Till this is done.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;rtA3CgZhprk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtA3CgZhprk[/video]


----------



## cad (Feb 24, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Furries make good music?
> 
> What?
> When the hell did this happen?


Since Renard?
Anyway,

[video=youtube;_i1cR_eX4nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i1cR_eX4nA[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;i1WzZKpTv_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1WzZKpTv_M[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;cQy4EuNICzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQy4EuNICzI[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2011)

October Falls - A Collapse Of Faith Part II


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;Emf9_Dncqr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emf9_Dncqr8[/video]


----------



## Dreamworks (Feb 25, 2011)

Iâ€™m listening to Justin bibers Latin girl. It s a bit different comparing the other songs of him


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Tanjou ~Ketakaki Dolls~ 

Off of the Rozen Maiden Piano album.


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

And I thought that the song Eggs couldn't get any better... man, was I WRONG.
[video=youtube;dp2NwgaW8GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp2NwgaW8GY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

*Goreshit - The Quickest Way To The Center Of The Heart *
followed by

*K-ON! - Fuwa Fuwa Time*

wait that's over now too argh

*Slashmaid - apparently an attempt at making an erotic noise vocaloid sing.*
I like it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;nI84AZ_Z6eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI84AZ_Z6eY[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

[yt]8CmhqoB1lNE[/yt]
yet again, i can't stop...


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;vbfQjI--FWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbfQjI--FWI[/video]


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

Some kick-ass music to listen to while going on a killing spree in Doom:

[video=youtube;r7hdDXtWnIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7hdDXtWnIs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Something educational:

[yt]sNUDDaEOvuY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

Agalloch - Limbs


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;JBOBpLJeOb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBOBpLJeOb4[/video]

Lawl


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfsZyYPLoI
Lady Antebellum - Need You Now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince - Versailles


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

[yt]9eDJ3cuXKV4[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Invade - Within the Ruins


----------



## Namba (Feb 25, 2011)

[yt]kY7jSesdxl0[/yt]
Primus sucks!


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 25, 2011)

My Nirvana radio on pandora. It's giving me a good collection of 90s music. I'm loving it.


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

Totalselfhatred - Total Self-Hatred

HAPPY


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Radiant Eclipse - Avenged Sevenfold
Yeah, I know... SHAAAAAAAAAAAAME on you Zoe... I don't care... >_>


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

SHAAAAAAAAAAAAME on you Zoe...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Mormon Jesus!


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

VÃ li - Hoestmelankoli

|3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

How the Story Ends - Megadeth


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

I SAY HEY (He-Man is gay)


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jv_Lsa4MFiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv_Lsa4MFiQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;xZ31NSfizlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ31NSfizlE&playnext=1&list=PL7AB74B2CB4D662B8[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Something Wicked, Pt. 1
Iced Earth
Framing Armageddon


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

Rosetta & Balboa - Project Mercury


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

The Apostle in Triumph
Opeth
Orchid


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;QcWZxmqu_zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcWZxmqu_zI[/video]


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 25, 2011)

Dj Fritzy - The Key The Secret 2


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Awaken
Dethklok
Dethalbum


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 26, 2011)

Ð‘ÐµÐ»Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¤Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¸ Ð—Ð°Ð¶Ð¸Ð³Ð°Ð¹Ñ‚Ðµ ÐœÐµÐ´Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ â€“ raketnymi dvigateljami v telezhkah iz supermarketa


----------



## kashaki (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;iJJ94uw05KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJJ94uw05KQ[/video]
Ya. I cant help it. Its so catchy


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2011)

Dream at tempo 119.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Dream at tempo 119.


 
Awesome. :3
I love Silversun Pickups. ^^

Blood Tells [live]
Moonspell
Night Eternal [CD/DVD]


----------



## Gutterslut (Feb 26, 2011)

Coldworker - Symptoms of Sickness on Rotting Paradise.  Kickass band and kickass track.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;zUzd9KyIDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

[yt]FCf23ZTFaDM[/yt]
for some reason


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Godhead's Lament
Opeth
Still Life


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;60v_GYZhnBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60v_GYZhnBM[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not listening to anything atm.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

[yt]RYpqE0_VpWA[/yt]
besst music visdya


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Statutory Ape midi... :/


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;OD71ylEs5Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD71ylEs5Kc[/video]


----------



## Gutterslut (Feb 26, 2011)

TrinityWolfess said:


> [video=youtube;OD71ylEs5Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD71ylEs5Kc[/video]


"If you ever got dissed by a hot chick grab ya dick and say FUCK THAT BITCH"

I lol'd for like, 20 minutes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Into the Frost of Winter [*]
Opeth
Orchid


----------



## Hir (Feb 26, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

[yt]G6wUPCqwWI8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Waste It On
Silversun Pickups
Carnavas


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

currently not listening to anything


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Bleed the Filth - Divine Heresy


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

listneing to the bleeps in the chatroom


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 26, 2011)

d(-_-)b

24/7 radio stream -> (link)
the website         -> (link)


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

Rudimentary Peni - The Horrors in The Museum


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 26, 2011)

Selene by Michael Manring


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Days Without
All That Remains
Overcome


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

The rain outside


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

KivimetsÃ¤n Druidi - Blacksmith


----------



## Hir (Feb 26, 2011)

A Forest of Stars - Starfire's Memory


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;a4KGxDi-jvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4KGxDi-jvk[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Floods
Abigail Williams
In the Shadow of a Thousand Suns


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Alestorm - Over the Seas

Edit: Didn't this kind of thread used to be in Forum Games?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Alestorm - Over the Seas
> 
> Edit: Didn't this kind of thread used to be in Forum Games?


 
I already said that... first page... :/
Oh well...


----------



## cad (Feb 27, 2011)

Instant happiness generator when feeling down, like I am now.

[video=youtube;UiyAznqQ5jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiyAznqQ5jY[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2011)

Totalselfhatred - Enlightment


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I already said that... first page... :/
> Oh well...


 
Huh, it's not that big of a deal really, but it kinda bugs me that this raises my postcount. My actual posts are pointless enough as it is.

Jack Shaindlin - I'm Tickled Pink


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

Listening to the birds chirping


----------



## Milo (Feb 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;FWcr88eHea0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWcr88eHea0[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2011)

Woods of Desolation - Torn Beyond Reason


----------



## Nicole1725 (Feb 27, 2011)

Aoi Teshima - æœˆã®ã¬ãã‚‚ã‚Š


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;pBW7fb8R9a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBW7fb8R9a0[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;En1E4y3Zjd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En1E4y3Zjd8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trance (Feb 27, 2011)

Daft Punk-  Around the World


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Like Cockatoos - The Cure


----------



## PleccyTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;NiwqRSCWw2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwqRSCWw2g[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]Yu17HNXfsTM[/yt]
this song has way more reverb than i remember but it might just be the terrible library computer


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2011)

A Forest of Stars - Summertide's Approach


----------



## Corinne (Feb 28, 2011)

Bullets - TUNNG at the moment.
[video=youtube;9OaO81kL6EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OaO81kL6EM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]G6wUPCqwWI8[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2011)

A Forest of Stars - Delay's Progression

C:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]lklRd0dIovI[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]DJ40tPJzx54[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Meanwhile Rick James - CAKE


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]z_BSfkTFQ4M[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

the thing i got my avatar from


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]ya0H86ogOzU[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]Kk3Nmu8Kq6Y[/yt]

my third or fourth favorite anime opening


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> the thing i got my avatar from


 
And what would that be?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Grycho said:


> And what would that be?


 
obscure by dir en grey

the uncut video is ero-guro at its finest (which i why i didn't link)


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;JJT0jiySm3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJT0jiySm3M[/video]


----------



## Lukar (Feb 28, 2011)

Song: _"Kimi ga Irukara_"
Artist: Sayuri Sugawara
Album: _Final Fantasy XIII Original Soundtrack_
Year: 2010


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]IOZ6ptqcbUc[/yt]


----------



## cad (Feb 28, 2011)

This is awesome.
[video=youtube;Vqnqa0Vb_kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqnqa0Vb_kw[/video]


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

'didjital vibration'
by jamiroquai
i decided to listen through the album _traveling without moving_ for some reason


----------



## NA3LKER (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;d7r4i94yJyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7r4i94yJyI[/video]

i love 12 stones first album, but nobody i have met or know does


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 1, 2011)

[yt]IrjRJWVCfSk[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;HD1OjH1lBPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD1OjH1lBPg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cad (Mar 1, 2011)

Mayhem - Eggs (Furries in a Blender RMX) 

Also tried to get into Pendelum. Thought they were meh and moved along.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;T3Q9hm_SVEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Q9hm_SVEI[/video]


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 2, 2011)

Huey Lewis and The News - The Power of Love

I'm tempted to watch Back to the Future now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 2, 2011)

History of the Other Side
Versailles
Noble


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't Take It In
Imogen Heap


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;kiuJHIZaN-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiuJHIZaN-8[/video]
Very sad. Made me feel a little cold in the car.


----------



## Love! (Mar 3, 2011)

'the jeep song'
by the dresden dolls


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

hide and seek
imogen heap


----------



## Hir (Mar 3, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> History of the Other Side
> Versailles
> Noble


 
oh look my somewhat guilty pleasure


Cold Body Radiation - Nothing


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 3, 2011)

Rush-YYZ


----------



## Hir (Mar 4, 2011)

Cult of Luna - Echoes


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

"Sleeping Sickness"  by City and Colour


----------



## selkie (Mar 4, 2011)

I Cut Like a Buffalo by the Dead Weather


----------



## Psytrin (Mar 4, 2011)

Three Nerds In a Basement Podcast, episode 2


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;dhUrlRmKk7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhUrlRmKk7U&feature=related[/video]
The intro to this version makes me think of the band Shpongle


----------



## Hir (Mar 4, 2011)

Disemballerina - The Walking Dead


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 4, 2011)

Just finished listening to the Inception Soundtrack


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 4, 2011)

A song you don't know by a band you don't really care about. :V


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kouji Wada - X4B The Guardian


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 4, 2011)

Tech House stream on di.fm
Bendy bass is soothing :3c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;CzSKAusbD-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzSKAusbD-c[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 5, 2011)

Agalloch - They Escaped the Weight of Darkness


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

Manowar - "Number 1"


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2011)

So Happy I Could Die-Lady Gaga


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 5, 2011)

Aisling's song from Teh Secret of Kells


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whole World's Crazy - Art of Dying


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

the cranberries - zombie


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 5, 2011)

These dancing teenage homosexuals.

[yt]LoVt7jR8fZM[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 5, 2011)

[yt]GJTigfjv8GU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;-Qi-e3-FpzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qi-e3-FpzQ[/video]

The only French metal I've ever heard so far.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 6, 2011)

I am now listening to a completely different group of dancing teenage homosexuals.

[yt]I-9dZLqKHUc[/yt]


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Cold - Stupid Girl

I love Year Of The Spider, despite how emo it is.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Tanjou ~Ketakaki Dolls~

I usually am pretty unimpressed with piano music, but this is gorgeous <3


----------



## Redregon (Mar 7, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I have to disagree; that's a pretty good practice, imo.
> 
> I'm listening to Satisfaction - DJ Tiesto; dunno why, but I've been listening to him a lot lately.


 
that isn't Tiesto, that's Benny Bennassi.


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2011)

Kayo Dot - A Pitcher of Summer


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2011)

[yt]AT1e3aj7irU[/yt]

Gay boyfriend, I don't really care that you are queer.


----------



## Saintversa (Mar 7, 2011)

fashawn - stars


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pink- Fuckin Perfect


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

[yt]05UZrTV04Tk[/yt]


----------



## sarahknight (Mar 9, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to Billie Jean by the legend Michael Jackson, the song always seems to be new each time Iâ€™m listening to it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Badfish - Sublime


----------



## kashaki (Mar 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;qR6RBm0P16I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR6RBm0P16I&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;Kk2i9HW98_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk2i9HW98_w[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Night Marauders
3 Inches of Blood
Fire Up the Blades


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

[yt]bFaee49YjMw[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 9, 2011)

[yt]uPmmnCSlpqQ[/yt]

And no it's not a furry band. >:[


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

[yt]mGEQT48Ghzs[/yt]

I CAN SEE FOREVER


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;rQ5B-U6LwaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ5B-U6LwaA[/video]


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 9, 2011)

Candlemass - Demons Gate


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

[yt]C09nZaCWGk4[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 9, 2011)

Sleep - Dragonaut

[yt]zj9IAvv32wE[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Lords Of Acid - The Most Wonderful Girl

Narcissistic masturbation song goooo


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

[yt]SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/yt]
yayy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 10, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> [yt]
> And no it's not a furry band. >:[


 
liek omg than y wood dey  put a furrie on the cover. :V


----------



## xiath (Mar 10, 2011)

I just listened to The Whirlwind by Transatlantic.  All 77 minutes of it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

[yt]_l09H-3zzgA[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

[yt]oyUBdLm3s9U[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 10, 2011)

Liquid DnB Stream
http://www.di.fm/


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 10, 2011)

Ke Dollar Sign Ha - Blow

It is a good song.

I enjoy it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

Best song possibly in this entire 14 page thread
[yt]abw1nhuB2KA[/yt]



jcfynx said:


> Ke Dollar Sign Ha - Blow
> 
> It is a good song.
> 
> I enjoy it.


ye i like that song too


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

last.fm, debating between pop punk and classic country


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

Volcano - Dragonette


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;27BijxbL-s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27BijxbL-s8[/video]

For those interested in darkpsytrance


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

Modest Mouse - World At Large


----------



## Trance (Mar 10, 2011)

Arty- The Wonder

[yt]oNo0I90hrKk[/yt]


----------



## Alekz (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB2Ad04mukI

One of only a handful of songs to ever make me cry.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 10, 2011)

The Metal
Tenacious D
The Pick of Destiny


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

[yt]l3b2k08f3b8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 10, 2011)

Moonlapse Vertigo
Opeth
Still Life


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

[yt]pYLjHhSOE7s[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 10, 2011)

Red... (Em)
Dir en Grey
Vulgar


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 10, 2011)

Bach, Harpsichord concerto NÂ°1.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 10, 2011)

Whatever the hell this is...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go62ZGL-qC4


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Whatever the hell this is...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go62ZGL-qC4


 An Cafe - The Hero Without A Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0ACO3aUrk

[yt]l40bQFqJX6I[/yt]


----------



## Zenia (Mar 11, 2011)

On repeat....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcxWnBryoJQ - Thriller/Heads Will Roll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fxnI0sNR0U - Landslide (I love this)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwLH6gxjx1o - Need You Now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p91_Izb4gAk - She's Not There

Yeah, I am a Gleek.

Oh, and this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hJLxLqxAtw


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

song for me
[yt]EkplhXJgC5I[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

[yt]KvK1jhqxm6A[/yt]

shut up i like HIM


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Right now, 'Major Tom' by The Tea Party.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 11, 2011)

[yt]CR9fON2mSaA[/yt]

Loving you... Sometimes.


----------



## Hir (Mar 11, 2011)

Nokturnal Mortum - Ð‘Ñ–Ð»Ð° Ð’ÐµÐ¶Ð°


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 11, 2011)

A Perfect Circle- Weak and Powerless


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

The Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira


----------



## Willow (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> [yt]KvK1jhqxm6A[/yt]
> 
> shut up i like HIM


 <3


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2011)

Dis homo

[yt]-c5BV9i9MnY[/yt]


----------



## inc (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;l8CDERzun4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8CDERzun4k[/video]
The cure - boys don't cry =3


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;ppJLI3YqwaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppJLI3YqwaQ[/video]

feelin' like a ham and mustard shake...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

[yt]SGJ4FQrLCzM[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

The Stanley Brothers - Angel Band

saw these guys in concert when i was younger


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2011)

Last thing I listened to:

[yt]R48QnJQbJzI[/yt]

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

[yt]_mQsjLikT5Q[/yt]

i don't know


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

An Empty Station
Pretty Lights
Taking Up Your Precious Time


----------



## Trance (Mar 14, 2011)

Stereo Love by Edward Maya


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 14, 2011)

In honor of my 500th post, also because I fucking love this song.
[video=youtube;iqq4BX_x4_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqq4BX_x4_k&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2011)

no tomias... nooooo D:

this will remain my favorite movie soundtrack ever

[video=youtube;RUemXXMar94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUemXXMar94[/video]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 14, 2011)

Milo I fucking love that soundtrack, here is a peice from my personal favourite soundtrack.

[video=youtube;4H0JDomv8ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H0JDomv8ac[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Milo I fucking love that soundtrack, here is a peice from my personal favourite soundtrack.


 
john murphy and clint mansell are geniuses. and steve jablonsky is also great, but oddly enough, I liked the work he did on the sims 3 soundtrack lol. some of it was surprisingly catchy.

as for transformers, I liked the trailer song. not sure the name of it though.

listening to 

[video=youtube;6Pc2A66m7Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pc2A66m7Zg[/video]

my least favorite song in the album, but still great :>


----------



## Max (Mar 14, 2011)

[yt]GxFa9HLdhIY[/yt]

Recently started getting into Yelle.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

[yt]CD2LRROpph0[/yt]

FAKEEDIT: oh wait sorry what I am listening to not what Ben is listening to i misunderstood what this thread was about


----------



## aefields (Mar 15, 2011)

Now again, as once before, I'm bouncing 'round the room.  Phish.  And now once more.  This song, it's like someone is singing my dreams.  The warm lethargy of late morning when dream overlaps with reality overlapping dream.  They come in waves.  Like the textures of this song.  And I have had those dreams.  "The woman was a dream I had, but rather hard to keep" Drowsing with loss of something I never had.  As conciousness returns, the echoes of dream fill it.  My throat constricted with sorrow at the loss.  No, how can this not be real.
Then before, and now once more...  
"For as my hand was holding hers she whispered words and I awoke"


----------



## Hir (Mar 15, 2011)

[yt]Wfm_B7ybfww[/yt]

can you feel yourself again~~~


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of rap, but...

[video=youtube;ZNeXVSt8E80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNeXVSt8E80[/video]

I can't resist The Crystal Method


----------



## Trance (Mar 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]Wfm_B7ybfww[/yt]
> 
> can you feel yourself again~~~


What the fuck was that.  
It's like Suicide Mouse, only worse.


----------



## Hir (Mar 15, 2011)

Trance said:


> What the fuck was that.
> It's like Suicide Mouse, only worse.


 
CAN YOU FEEL THE PAIN
THIS IS THE FINAL PULSE




Bobskunk said:


> [yt]CD2LRROpph0[/yt]
> 
> FAKEEDIT: oh wait sorry what I am listening to not what Ben is listening to i misunderstood what this thread was about


 
did ralph wiggum write that


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 15, 2011)

Pine said:


> I'm not a huge fan of rap, but...
> 
> [video]
> 
> I can't resist The Crystal Method


 FUCK. YES.

also i am listening to something absolutely terrible


----------



## Luca (Mar 16, 2011)

[yt]2k-Td8b9H4A&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/yt]

A small metal band from Ireland I recently discovered...


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 16, 2011)

The Digitalomat version of Linkin Park's The Catalyst

Daft Punk's Harder Better Faster Stronger

Rob Zombie's Superbeast

RHCP's Animal Bar

In that order.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;rNcbyRj0Lcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNcbyRj0Lcc[/video]

This band always gets me out of a shitty mood.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2011)

Manowar - "Pleasure Slave"

fuck yeah misogynist metal


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

I was BORN THIS WAYYYYYYyy~


----------



## Hir (Mar 16, 2011)

Thou - Grissecon


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait for me - Rise Against

But just got done listening to Castle Walls.. One of the few rap songs I like


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;LKtC3O8daIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKtC3O8daIQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 17, 2011)

Prurient - Lay By Son


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

[yt]dujQnSAFInQ[/yt]
His latest track not even a week old.


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 20, 2011)

Watercolour, by Pendulum

One of the best groups I've heard, their music is rather catchy


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;dL381E4mhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL381E4mhHY[/video]

Industrial metal are best metal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2011)

[yt]QrGGdzFxmJk[/yt]


----------



## Psytrin (Mar 20, 2011)

Capsule, by Jumper


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Dw17-BEFb3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw17-BEFb3Y[/video]


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Max Farenthide - Number One
Good song if you like Techno.


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2011)

Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;X7hM-iQW1Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7hM-iQW1Sw[/video]
Pink Floyd Cover


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;rH4nmmhv-c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4nmmhv-c8[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2011)

Blut aus Nord - Epitome VI


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;C6aJr6bvzZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6aJr6bvzZo[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 23, 2011)

[yt]RRbsCSUcvI4[/yt]


----------



## Kihari (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQcrf_iaRrE

I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;THcQhZxtiDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THcQhZxtiDo[/video]

Gah, you caught me listening to video game music... again...


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 23, 2011)

Lair of the Minotaur-The Hydra Coils Upon This Wicked Mountain.


----------



## MHFC (Mar 23, 2011)

Your mom - seriously, she is a screamer


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2011)

[yt]15ScQivK5DY[/yt]

A classic song.


----------



## Pine (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;jsAaLNMtb1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A[/video]

feeling a little heartbroken...but EWF is always on my side when I feel like this


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2011)

Murmaider II: The Water God
Dethklok
Dethalbum II


----------



## Altamont (Mar 24, 2011)

Vices and Virtues - Panic! at the Disco
The Photo Album - Death Cab for Cutie
F#A#(Infinity) - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## evenmore (Mar 24, 2011)

The Who - "My Generation"
The Rolling Stones - "Brown Sugar"


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;JwXI9g97Ghs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwXI9g97Ghs&feature=related[/video]

DOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Luca (Mar 24, 2011)

The Srokes new album "Angles." I'm loving it! Oh Julian's voice is still sexy. <3 
[yt]wjvjHSnpwUI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/yt]


----------



## FelixDawn (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1yQ303OeI


----------



## vloggah (Mar 24, 2011)

The entirety of "The Hazards of Love" by The Decemberists.

Not a fan of concept albums, but they did so awesome with this one. <3 Everyone needs to hear it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 24, 2011)

A lot of Joe Hisaishi.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing at the moment because I need some more variety. I'm sick of listening to bands/rap artists over and over. If you have any suggestions, send me a message. I like anything from rock to rap to techno to acoustic music to metal.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 24, 2011)

The Package by A Perfect Circle.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 24, 2011)

Gas Flame by Pretty Balanced, it's kind of creepy. :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2011)

Tyranny - Coalescent Of The Inhumane Awareness


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2011)

[yt]kHOE9whTOdM[/yt]

Nazo nazo!

Mitai ni! ^_^


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Vx3UMGqwVTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx3UMGqwVTM&feature=related[/video]

Even though I haven't played this game in a while, the soundtrack still follows me around like a lost puppy


----------



## evenmore (Mar 25, 2011)

[yt]m0bamb60nu4[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;RvzeqoMSx5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvzeqoMSx5w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;EhlKVQZq2yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhlKVQZq2yM[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 25, 2011)

[yt]5fN4sbCPofs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 25, 2011)

Benighted in Sodom - Ocean - Part I


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 25, 2011)

Pentagram-Wartime


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

[yt]1X-EEkGZ954[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

[yt]50LShhlkTfw[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;udnrj-2QdOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udnrj-2QdOU[/video]


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4fzE7wzrByE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fzE7wzrByE[/video]

and

[video=youtube;vbUR0SRceD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbUR0SRceD0&feature=artist[/video]

I so have a crush on the lead singer.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]bo9-HZZTtDw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;aSU49AFzgtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSU49AFzgtw[/video]


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]ScxrWz7DK_M[/yt]


CAUSE WE'RE SO PUREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;LlCru3WOh2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlCru3WOh2M[/video]

Ignore the faggotry in the video's intro.


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2011)

Agalloch - Black Lake NiÃ°stÃ¥ng


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

Might put this on my iPod.

[yt]BGZ_IPLfdKg[/yt]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;WjYkP1Uu-dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjYkP1Uu-dI&[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]VzdFTth68pM&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Future Foe Scenarios
Silversun Pickups
Carnavas


----------



## LafTur (Mar 26, 2011)

Yui - Again  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQpEONWPaYs

And then I basically have a bunch of Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, and various others queued in Winamp.  Lol, I'm stuck in the 60s and 70s, someone help me!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Send Me Your Money
Suicidal Tendencies
Prime Cuts


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2011)

Little Girls Pointing & Laughing by Alexisonfire.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Short Cut/Detour
Pretty Lights
Passing By Behind Your Eyes


----------



## Hir (Mar 29, 2011)

Mono - Ashes In The Snow


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2011)

hey joe? mkay?.... seriously... I mean really Joe... mkay?

nice choice, mono is great :>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Psycho
System of a Down
Toxicity


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2011)

Currently listening to Justice stuff.


----------



## Hir (Mar 29, 2011)

Milo said:


> hey joe? mkay?.... seriously... I mean really Joe... mkay?
> 
> nice choice, mono is great :>


 
okay? ....milo? look, okay?

Mono - Silent Flight, Sleeping Dawn

:>


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2011)

World of Chances - Demi Lovato.

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 30, 2011)

The Rise of Darkness
Immortal
All Shall Fall


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Yui - Again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQpEONWPaYs


 
I love you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Doin' Time
Sublime
Sublime


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2011)

Unnatural by Cannibal Corpse, but it's almost over.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;-8ZeEHp0afA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8ZeEHp0afA[/video]

It's kind of like Idioteque by Radiohead but noisier
kiiiinda


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

[yt]Ua9_R0-DnwM[/yt]

in the mood for relaxing music.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

[yt]OehxXNCYvTM[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2011)

The Bleeding by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## IWP (Apr 3, 2011)

Machine Head - From This Day


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 3, 2011)

[yt]Puph1hejMQE[/yt]

Hipster music.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;cfOa1a8hYP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8[/video]

(yeah, yeah Thom Yorke can't dance for shit but he makes good music)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 3, 2011)

"Philia" - Versailles


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 4, 2011)

Deep Purple & The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## dragen02 (Apr 4, 2011)

Right now Iâ€™m listning to party rock anthem song.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Apr 4, 2011)

The Raveonette's - Expelled From Love


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

[yt]g4cVv0kb-Fs[/yt]

omfg shirley manson as a domanatrix/abductor 

the music is cool too BUT

SHIRLEY MANSON


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;khSPn4WWAPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khSPn4WWAPk[/video]


----------



## IWP (Apr 4, 2011)

Jared said:


> I got Revolution 909 by Daft Punk on.


 
^ Good song! Anyway, Machine Head - Crashing Around You


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

Horns of Baphomet by Akercocke.

[yt]cm28YAvY8Kg[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Ghost of Perdition
Opeth
Ghost Reveries


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

Antichristian Phenomenon by Behemoth.

[yt]WLI-VaU4YLQ[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;5YNeAYL6Bps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YNeAYL6Bps[/video]

Damn good


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

[yt]t0XrKF19yzE[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;tvbhqkG7rQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvbhqkG7rQU[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q7V91ce9Rrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7V91ce9Rrw[/video]


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 4, 2011)

Death Row-Pentagram


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

[yt]--GcThRqfjM[/yt]

"I'm rich, fuck this."


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;LRidywmQ1bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRidywmQ1bk[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 4, 2011)

Tear Down the Wall - Demons and Wizards


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2011)

Arawaka under the Bridge's opening: "Venus to Jesus".


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

[yt]pwNLQqVDsQA&feature=fvst[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 5, 2011)

Turn Around And Take a Look - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Walking Contradiction- Green Day


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;nEGD-tQQqbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEGD-tQQqbA[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;QcK_dnZs0Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcK_dnZs0Ac[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Ken Ashcorp (aka Kennyfur) - Awkward


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

Solitaire Unraveling by Mushroomhead.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2011)

What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse
The Black Dahlia Murder
Nocturnal


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;9dyxNx5NEPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dyxNx5NEPU[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 5, 2011)

State of Mind- Sun King

Brilliant Kiwi drum and bass.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

Centuries of Torment by Cannibal Corpse.




Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Nocturnal


 
Nice; TBDM is my fourth favorite band.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Hot Tequila Brown
Album: Dynamite


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

Spellbound by the Devil by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Revolution 1993


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

The Invaluable Darkness by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 5, 2011)

I Am An Astronaut - Origo


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2011)

Shout & Bites
Versailles
Lyrical Sympathy


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

Hymns of the Immortals by Luciferion.

[video=youtube;8bNsxfBbumo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bNsxfBbumo[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2011)

Vacation- Vitamin C


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 5, 2011)

You children with your edgy pop music.

[yt]LzUQZw3wfro[/yt]

Here's something to class up the joint.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]mDS94iZ01Xc[/yt]

_He'll never get you, he will never understand
he'll never get you, you can find a better man_


----------



## Cain (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;BPO3SaXHHBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPO3SaXHHBA[/video]

Alternative. FTW. Atleast i think it's alternative.


----------



## Hir (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]MWDWuz5ZZYg[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;p4ZzqWhvOVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ZzqWhvOVA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]uEJrAsymRlY[/yt]

_She's sweet, but I don't wanna fall in love~_


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Cs3Pvmmv0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E[/video]


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;JmuJ7rnpRqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmuJ7rnpRqo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;TuTsEoj1qVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuTsEoj1qVg[/video]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have to rate anymore? thats sort of lame...

[yt]MBeT4ptY9sY&feature=related[/yt]

^Best song evaar~


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;wlAnsDYhi-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlAnsDYhi-U[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Ascendead Master 
Versailles
JUBILEE


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]m-H0uIH5HHQ[/yt]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;h5Ttf01s7l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Ttf01s7l0[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Seek & Destroy
Metallica
Kill 'Em All

... ended... >_>

Search And Destroy 
The Stooges
Raw Power


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh FUCKING A!

I knew there was something i wanted to listen to but couldn't remember, Metallica! 
I love the guitar solo 
[yt]sXPkmIwwobA[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

"Eyeless" - (I don't wanna say... >_>)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]QEl_6g9yHy0[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

(specter) said:


> [yt]QEl_6g9yHy0[/yt]


My favorite from that album would either be "Be Without Fear" of "Libertheme". Either way, Behemoth is pretty cool.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My favorite from that album would either be "Be Without Fear" of "Libertheme". Either way, Behemoth is pretty cool.


 
"Be Without Fear" is a cool one and don't think I heard "Libertheme". I also like "Arcana Hereticae" and "Kriegsphilosophie".

Listening to:

[yt]h4HgEkgF34E[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

[yt]QuwXs98ds5M[/yt]
new favorite band


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2011)

My step-brother sent this song to me so it's my first time hearing it. I like it though.

[yt]_KvphaUYqgM[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 6, 2011)

Demon's Gate by Candlemass. The original version.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ9LLUJoa2Q&NR=1
The screamer playing Shangri La.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/cnFSaqFzSO8[/video] I have been listening to my man Jimi Hendrix lol.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 7, 2011)

I Can See Clearly Now - Bob Marley


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]aWERYqWs5xY[/yt]

bad mood, bad music


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;-Dt1zWdmB4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Dt1zWdmB4c[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 7, 2011)

Metallica - Fuel

[video]http://youtu.be/Wdqo9aO0fyo[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 7, 2011)

Fear Factory - Demanufacture

[yt]CLzBo-RoZVY[/yt]


----------



## Ekho (Apr 7, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2011)

David Bowie
Cactus.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]JBHNiebX2Mo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## Hir (Apr 7, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.


 
i like you


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Black Spire
3 Inches of Blood
Fire Up the Blades


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Space Cowboy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Just Run
DevilDriver
The Fury of Our Maker's Hand


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]Hnqjv3t8WYk[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Institutionalized
Suicidal Tendencies
Prime Cuts


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

CAKE - Comfort Eagle


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

My Hero
Foo Fighters
The Colour and the Shape


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]kiJcZ2YHgTM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

At Tragic Heights
Moonspell
Night Eternal


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

CAKE - When You Sleep


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]71Gh7uA6RtI[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Zwitter
Rammstein
Mutter

After some Googling, I learned that zwitter it German for hermaphrodite... huh, who would've known... >_>


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Machine Supremacy - Gimmie Gimmie (Brittany Spears cover)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]Et1w4fUsZIc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

[Koh] - What The Fuck, Cat?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]lklU89L8sXs[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Links 2 3 4
Rammstein
Mutter


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Re-listening to What The Fuck, Cat?

_
It's impossible to play the wii without seeming gay
Who the fuck wants to play Cooking Mama anyways?
Do you realize that Gandalf was an asshole? He coulda flown that ring on a back of a hawk into the fucking mountain and saved everyone the walk._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

The Hero
Amon Amarth
Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]lHzBhdnbtLg[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 7, 2011)

o/` Its on and poppin' ain't no stoppin us from rockin from tonight till ten o'clockin the morning
Got neighbors knock'n (TURN IT DOWN!) Go and call them cops, and watch them pigs walk in and start boppin'

FYI, whoever posted this, posted the clean lyrics, but the actual track is the "dirty" one
[yt]71BcAU8_nqo[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]NFb_UItw2KU[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

I Will Return
The Black Dahlia Murder
Deflorate


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I Will Return
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Deflorate


 
I like "That Which Erodes The Most Tender of Things" from that album.

[yt]_Yr5rn3Sv_4[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

this QQ


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I like "That Which Erodes The Most Tender of Things" from that album.


 
I like this part


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like this part
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> What the hell is that? o_o
> ...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> What the hell is that? o_o


 
A tab? 


Ataxia
Within the Ruins
Invade


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A tab?
> 
> 
> Ataxia
> ...


 
I thought that's what it was but I didn't know because I don't know music like that; I just enjoy it I don't play it.

[yt]lc9eKy43Hw0[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I thought that's what it was but I didn't know because I don't know music like that; I just enjoy it I don't play it.


 
Oh. 

Something Wicked, Pt. 2
Iced Earth
Framing Armageddon


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh.



Kinda like how I don't make art in the furry fandom but I'm just here to enjoy it.

[yt]ltbt9MaepFY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Kinda like how I don't make art in the furry fandom but I'm just here to enjoy it.


 
If I can't play something that a band I like plays, I get jealous... ;>_>
In essence, I have a rivalry with every band I listen to... and I trail way behind... :/


Grind
Alice in Chains
Nothing Safe


----------



## Ekho (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;fgjT1WwV5qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgjT1WwV5qc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> If I can't play something that a band I like plays, I get jealous... ;>_>
> In essence, I have a rivalry with every band I listen to... and I trail way behind... :/


 
I see lol.

[yt]TbXdKr1AAxY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I see lol.


 
Yup, I'm petty like that... ^^;
The only TBDM song I can play all the way through is "Closed Casket Requiem" 

A Selection Unnatural
The Black Dahlia Murder
Deflorate


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Brad Sucks - Look And Feel Years Younger


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

[yt]eN_MlRNKsBc[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cfg3EgKaOgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfg3EgKaOgY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Interesting and cool song; it's like screamo and techno mixed together (no not post-hardcore; this sounds different).

[yt]VP5Sltm3RHw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;SqChTn4PNuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqChTn4PNuA[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;NxU0C8XoLns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxU0C8XoLns[/video]


----------



## WingDog (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;ciTywk5AdKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciTywk5AdKY[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 8, 2011)

The Shoemaker of Leatherwear Square - The Lemon Pipers.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2011)

Oath
Within the Ruins
Invade


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;P0PwWeJUd-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0PwWeJUd-k[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2011)

[yt]Y3yXAMiFgyI[/yt]
Castlevania+harpsichord=<3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;ztvr09J7KK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztvr09J7KK4[/video]


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 8, 2011)

Zero Percent by My Chemical Romance


----------



## Garfang (Apr 8, 2011)

I listening this album! its pure awesomeness

[video=youtube;F6LOoB38jS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F6LOoB38jS4[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2011)

The whining of a high school boy. :3c


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2011)

[yt]6h4zRcTrTM0[/yt]


----------



## Ekho (Apr 8, 2011)

Oceansize - SuperImposter


----------



## Pine (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;5FqtkOZo350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FqtkOZo350[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2011)

[yt]KeqpopmFv7Y[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 8, 2011)

Misunderstood - Motley Crue

John Corabi <3333


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 9, 2011)

[yt]2bLytq3-Ocw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 9, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - 09-15-00 (Part One)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 9, 2011)

[yt]ouABKTRJUDI[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 9, 2011)

[yt]rY5jlJBIDUI[/yt]

If I could have the Internet listen to just one song, it would be this one.

It is so important.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

This album







Man this is actually great. Geddy Lee is from Rush, this is his own album. It's actually fantastic and I have no idea why I can't find many of the tracks on youtube.


----------



## Hir (Apr 10, 2011)

sleepmakeswaves - i will write peace on your wings and you will fly over the world


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2011)

[yt]vOd-T58qHLA[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Apr 10, 2011)

Friday, bitches


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2011)

[yt]amK-0ML5JOA[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Friday, bitches


 
[yt]pi00ykRg_5c[/yt]
Death Metal Friday? :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Death Metal Friday? :V


 
Haha I remember that.

[yt]f5By-5mLHk4[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 10, 2011)

Feed - My Sister's Machine


----------



## Rouz (Apr 10, 2011)

Glee


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 10, 2011)

[yt]lrEP3RPgEao[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

[yt]6NRV_UYG7Rs[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;qs34wsq3Sgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs34wsq3Sgk[/video]

I love a bit of j-rock now and again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2011)

Final Devourment 
Wretched
The Exodus of Autonomy


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2011)

[yt]Aew88Ry4MuU[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

[yt]mDS94iZ01Xc[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2011)

History of the Other Side
Versailles
Noble


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;KYBulfbBstc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYBulfbBstc[/video]

10:00 onwards <3
starts going all breakcore-ish (or whatever you call that) at 11:30 :3

it's so weeeirdish


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;0NSFOgw1PqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NSFOgw1PqQ&feature=BF&list=WL3857BF55DC8064BB&index=6[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2011)

Rosetta - Je N'en Connais Pas la Fin


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2011)

[yt]pxaoA3V8Kjk[/yt]


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF_VDcPReYs&feature=related


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm blown into the world of dubstep. There's nothing quite like Skrillex.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2011)

[yt]S-hsa1a7kyM[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

Kaizers Orchestra - Kontroll Pa Kontinentet (Control over the continent) 
on the album: Ompa Til Du Dor


----------



## Teto (Apr 12, 2011)

the tv (not really paying attention tho tbh)


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 12, 2011)

Lasgo - Lost


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]V9s6J3QhZUY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Too Young To Die


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Basshunter - DotA <__<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]j9rrVZIlpJA[/yt]
FURI KURI!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Ken Ashcorp - Awkward 
Link


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]14L9_PUhhkA[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]aWERYqWs5xY[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;JdWMH1XGX30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdWMH1XGX30[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]9yD0KEi554c[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]MDKErK1or64[/yt]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 13, 2011)

There's this:
[video=youtube;TMevPtF4h8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMevPtF4h8E[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;eAWvNPr6r7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAWvNPr6r7k[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2011)

http://brokemc.bandcamp.com/track/every-damn-day-people


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think any of you fully understand just how much better than you I am for listening to this right now.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Oblivion music is freaking boring.

Anyways

[yt]KtypSRcwIhA[/yt]

nostalgia


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;q3NwJF28wjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3NwJF28wjU[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oblivion music is freaking boring.


 
Those with conventional tastes might not be able to properly appreciate it, I understand.


World's End Girlfriend - Bohemian Purgatory, Part 1


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

litso said:


> Those with conventional tastes might not be able to properly appreciate it, I understand.


 
"Conventional tastes"? Nice assumptions. 

[yt]Ua9_R0-DnwM[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Its songs like this that make me envy those who lived through the 1980's
[video=youtube;CMThz7eQ6K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> "Conventional tastes"? Nice assumptions.


 
Oh Shenzi <:
I'm all kidding and whatnot

[video=youtube;PNTH9vwySh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNTH9vwySh4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

litso said:


> Oh Shenzi <:
> I'm all kidding and whatnot


 
Please don't act like you know me unless you actually do. :1

[yt]LFcE5OLiyE8[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Please don't act like you know me unless you actually do. :1


 
(it's Teto)
(I don't know why I'm doing this)

[video=youtube;QNqu6g_uFOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNqu6g_uFOI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;k_U6mWu1XQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_U6mWu1XQA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

litso said:


> (it's __)
> (I don't know why I'm doing this)


 
pffthaha
srsly

you had me going dude, sorry for being grumpy x3

[yt]fjiU-wR1Wlg[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> pffthaha
> srsly
> 
> you had me going dude, sorry for being grumpy x3


 
eeee I'm just so happy you're not pissed at me right now

[video=youtube;0udcS2lSsY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0udcS2lSsY8[/video]

[video=youtube;n_UC3agrzBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_UC3agrzBc[/video]

These are definitely crazy people music I think.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]fCIZ2dxixGg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]lGQo1Rg9l-M[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;uTfbCOPApsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTfbCOPApsQ[/video]
Can't.resist.dancing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]bpD91IEO8Gw[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2011)

Burn Away
Foo Fighters 
One by One


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

The Crystal Method - Drown In The Now


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

screw you guys for not posting faster.

Rock cover of Elanor Rigby (direct link)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

[yt]C2af7vXcf4A[/yt]

I only just realised my copy of the game (a real one in a box and everything) actually comes with the OST.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Scars (direct link)

I have no idea who this is by. Help, FAF?


----------



## Plantar (Apr 14, 2011)

Shine It All Around - Robert Plant and the Strange Sensation

Turn on your love light, shine it all around. I love this song.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> Scars (direct link)
> 
> I have no idea who this is by. Help, FAF?


 
Hocico. It's in the mp3 info :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Hocico. It's in the mp3 info :3


 
oh, derp.

Strawberry Sweetz by DJ Shrapnel because i am a huge RM fangirl


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

Agnes - Release Me


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Shingo Dj - Lolita Schranz (direct link)


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 14, 2011)

[yt]KUpfLi_whEY[/yt]
It doesn't matter what you order, everbody dies. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2011)

"Subhuman" - The Pillows


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;SknhwBX8QCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SknhwBX8QCY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2011)

[yt]EZrf2-Yk_NM[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;uqJu_3CPhC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqJu_3CPhC4[/video]


----------



## MendedEmber (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;NZ_qcdqLIW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_qcdqLIW0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

[yt]2WdYt9VkVek[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

MendedEmber said:


> Machine Supremacy


 
I love their cover of "Gimmie Gimmie" by Brittany Spears.

Outkast - B.O.B.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Eye of the Beholder
Metallica
...And Justice for All


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 15, 2011)

[yt]rXTaMxYJtDg[/yt]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Scruff /Pendulum/ Royksopp 8D


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2011)

Peanut Butter Jelly. Oh how low have I sunk! ~_~


----------



## Hir (Apr 15, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - 09-15-00 (Part One)


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 15, 2011)

Sugar Jesus - Get a Mood of Yourself
I'm tripping everytime I hear it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;iKIu2Ny8TWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKIu2Ny8TWM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 15, 2011)

[yt]BpgAxcvbkUQ[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 15, 2011)

This is so fucking good.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

[yt]5Cckzq3UynA[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Gekkakou (album Remaster)
Versailles
JUBILEE


----------



## Hir (Apr 15, 2011)

Altar of Plagues - Atlantic Light


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Aito Kanashimino Nocturne
Versailles
JUBILEE


----------



## Teto (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;hh6eT_zhmRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh6eT_zhmRg[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2011)

The Sign of the Southern Cross
Black Sabbath
Mob Rules


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Love Is War
Hatsune Miku

/nerd


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

[yt]xDZldl3lieo[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

Nelly Furtado - All Good Things. 
[video=youtube;4pBo-GL9SRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBo-GL9SRg[/video]
I listen to all my songs on YouTube because I can't be assed with an iPod.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

[yt]J5wMUU7qUtU[/yt]

(again)
i can't seem to get this song out of my head.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

Living Things - God Made Hate


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

Ludicra - Truth Won't Set You Free


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonata Arctica - Replica

baww


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

Ludicra - The Tenant

baww :]


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2011)

[yt]pwdo7x3QhPs[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;vd5vO1XizDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd5vO1XizDg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Long Road to Ruin
Foo Fighters
Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

Cascada - Everytime We Touch


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]SClk185I2kg[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice. Some of the lines though were kinda weird o_o 8.25/10
Beautiful song right here: [video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;NQmxwy0OMac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQmxwy0OMac[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]MCMp5pB-vjQ[/yt]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 18, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/n6u5tkMhV_o[/video]
Nothing like a jazzy instrumental song in the morning to awaken your creativity.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;4WezusURMbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WezusURMbY[/video]

I think this is one of the best debut hip-hop albums out there.


----------



## Phirae (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;NcTVu3N12no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcTVu3N12no[/video]

Anime OST FTW!


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;qrO4YZeyl0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/video]
Fun ~_~


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]o9HK5oQZU3c[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;MRn2jDfsOsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRn2jDfsOsQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;4NTmZ5eB-fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NTmZ5eB-fE[/video]


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]lLJf9qJHR3E[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2011)

A Forest of Stars - Delay's Progression


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]GdtCVo6Q7JI[/yt]

the catchiest fucking song ever


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]At-p5loXVy8[/yt]
I fucking LOVE this chorus. D:


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2011)

Morne - Machine


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - First Orgasm 
Yes, Virginia

My god this song is bittersweet. I love it so much.


----------



## Renaldo (Apr 19, 2011)

Currently listening That's my name by Aksent..!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oASZG96v0Rk


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

Animals As Leaders - Soraya

[video=youtube;1hpeeuIGo6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hpeeuIGo6M[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

Get an alarm clock.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 19, 2011)

[yt]OkyrIRyrRdY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

Emilie Autumn - Opheliac 
Album: Opheliac


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 20, 2011)

Ellie Goulding - Lights


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Textbook
Album: With Love and Squalor


----------



## cad (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;atnSTtiWU5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnSTtiWU5E[/video]

ahh can't stop listening to this album it's so damn CATCHY.


----------



## Teto (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;aBYGjC_hJ9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBYGjC_hJ9A[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

A subtle ditty about non-consensual sex. 

[yt]MDKErK1or64[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2011)

[yt]bVq-IJtiAi0[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;ztvr09J7KK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztvr09J7KK4[/video]

Man, it passes right by me it's behind me, now it's gone
I can't lift you up cause my mind is tired, it's family beaches that I desire
That sacred night where we watched the fireworks
They frightened the babies and you know they've got two flashing eyes
And if they are color blind, they make me feel, that you're only what I see sometimes


----------



## Scamper (Apr 20, 2011)

Jakazid's Doctor Who remix.


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahab - Yet Another Raft Of The Medusa (Pollard's Weakness)


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2011)

Nyan cat, dear God kill me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2011)

"Last Dinosaur" - The Pillows


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2011)

Blut aus Nord - Epitome VI


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Apr 20, 2011)

"Better Days" - Bruce Springsteen

right before that was "The Spicey McHaggis Jig" by Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - Sex Changes
Album: Yes, Virginia


----------



## Azure (Apr 20, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]bVq-IJtiAi0[/yt]


 This whole soundtrack makes me happy.


----------



## Milo (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;IyCRJmerW1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyCRJmerW1Q[/video]


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2011)

[yt]xzTRd3NoZ0A[/yt]
Fucking good times.


----------



## Milo (Apr 21, 2011)

what's with all this fooly cooly lately D:>

anyway

[video=youtube;3wkYJdpbJtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wkYJdpbJtg[/video]

edit


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2011)

[yt]8gyLR4NfMiI[/yt]

busta's verse in this song is FLO-NOMINAL
get it???
FLO-NOMINAL
because he was in _the boondocks_????


fuck you



lil wayne is pretty alright too but chris brown gives me douche chills hyperomega so i kind of wish i didnt have to listen to him talk about his dick

skip ahead to like 1:30 to avoid that


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> what's with all this fooly cooly lately D:>


 
'Cause FLCL's the shiznit.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;kAVlvCiySms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAVlvCiySms[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;cfOa1a8hYP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 21, 2011)

We Made God - Brennt barn fordast eldinn


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

White Stripes - Icky Thump


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;PtTXcDrop58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtTXcDrop58[/video]

The Mouse and The Model - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Scamper (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;39ofvrQJj2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ofvrQJj2I[/video]

This is just too catchy for words.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Feeding the Addiction
Suicidal Tendencies
Prime Cuts


----------



## Hir (Apr 21, 2011)

Overmars - Born Again


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Take the Sun Away
Pretty Lights
Filling Up the City Skies


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

Hole : Petals
Celebrity Skin


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Aces High [live]
Iron Maiden
Somewhere Back In Time


----------



## evenmore (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;E22zCebFKM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E22zCebFKM0[/video]

Chants, guitar hooks, and solos. I love this band.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Mind Over All
Hatebreed
Supremacy


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]8N0sBo1cfNU[/yt]

this is the best fucking music video

it is


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Head Crusher
Megadeth
Endgame


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]p4rxt49C8vk[/yt]

A song I haven't heard in years.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;KRBS5WZMdik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRBS5WZMdik[/video]
Oh Taio, I do love your music.


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2011)

Ludicra - The Undercaste


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]YOGgviDEV2I[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Ex Cathedra


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Emilie Autumn - Liar


----------



## Scamper (Apr 22, 2011)

My favorite kind of metal.

[video=youtube;uv11WPzPUy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv11WPzPUy0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

The Kills - Fuck The People


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Suck My Kiss
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## Garfang (Apr 22, 2011)

Random Trailer Music  Music from Music Junkies , City of the Fallen etc  they are awesome!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]fIiVEsp8WuE[/yt]
Fucking love the song, the video is amazing.


----------



## Molotov (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ai62mO8o14Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai62mO8o14Q[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 23, 2011)

The American Dream, by Soulbender. I need more music like this...


----------



## RockTheFur (Apr 23, 2011)

Listening to some Muse...
[video=youtube;_nHfe9vdGq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nHfe9vdGq4[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 23, 2011)

The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

[yt]QH2-TGUlwu4[/yt]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]QH2-TGUlwu4[/yt]


 
Omg this is soooooooo addictive xD


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

[yt]DVjB9lCSHm8[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm really getting into this music at the moment.

[video=youtube;Oa6_ZMBFUpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa6_ZMBFUpQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Omg this is soooooooo addictive xD


 I noticed... 

Dyer's Eve
Metallica
...And Justice for All


----------



## Teto (Apr 24, 2011)

Freelance Whales - Generation ^ First Floor
[video=youtube;hpvQXovrzyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvQXovrzyQ[/video]

This is just ridiculously wonderful.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;1LLAN29W-4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLAN29W-4w[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Jude - The Beatles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfTrthOpKCA


 How do you make the videos play on here?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 24, 2011)

The most beautiful song i've ever heard:

[yt]BEWGL_IyK74[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

[yt]QH2-TGUlwu4[/yt] again. :V


----------



## Teto (Apr 24, 2011)

Kajsa Grytt â€“ Du ska ramla och trilla

[video=youtube;Q5YYAyzbasY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5YYAyzbasY[/video]

ah, the joys of Spotify
you have sooo much <:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

[yt]F6q6TKSQIgQ[/yt] 
Fun times... :<


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQvgmhnL0pk
Metallica- Damege inc.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2011)

Be Born - Tally Hall

I love Tally Hall


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;oJuDhTNExhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJuDhTNExhI[/video]
Might try this in karaoke when i get the chance.


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

Primordial - The Mouth Of Judas


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;1h1oRP7FfBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw[/video]

Always loved this song, perfect for summer time.


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

Altar of Plagues - Feather and Bone


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome Forces! - The Aquabats


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

The Motivation of Man
Iced Earth
Framing Armageddon


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]R_93fHU_rRQ[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]0prFicLgXxw[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Thought Out Twinkles
Silversun Pickups
Carnavas


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;D29kG-JyBys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D29kG-JyBys[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]h4HgEkgF34E[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]PzUF1wkPwPg[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;bL_9M65Ked4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL_9M65Ked4[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

"Paegan Love Song" by Acid Bath

[video=youtube;CRj7LB6Zg74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRj7LB6Zg74&feature=related[/video]

I'm on a sludge trip.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]BfOdWSiyWoc[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 25, 2011)

Specialist - Interpol


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

Altar of Plagues - All Life Converges to Some Center


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]p5PiXt6INSM[/yt]
3 and a half hours... *BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!! D8<*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]yhKWW07zwvc[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;r1v-y9xhfio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1v-y9xhfio[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;eQqJRhAg92o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQqJRhAg92o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;WwUdQLqRKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwUdQLqRKak[/video]


----------



## BTA (Apr 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;eZHKqNmCiZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZHKqNmCiZs[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2011)

Second Heartbeat
Avenged Sevenfold
Waking the Fallen


----------



## Hir (Apr 26, 2011)

Overmars - En Memoire Des Faibles Qui Ont Survecu A Darwin


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2011)

This Velvet Glove
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Californication


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2011)

[yt]sW80JfXLZGs[/yt]


----------



## anero (Apr 26, 2011)

[yt]_-Ff4TYLPT0[/yt]


----------



## asrt4141 (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for share good sharing


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

[yt]DqaWdkdFb3Y[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Apr 26, 2011)

Bad Selection ~ Deadmau5


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2011)

Hit the Lights
Metallica
Kill 'Em All


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2011)

[yt]on9ZuKzmzYs[/yt]

This IS the coolest version of this song I've ever heard. O_O


----------



## cad (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZH9TYZy9lQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH9TYZy9lQw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;hH7SRF8T3F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH7SRF8T3F8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2011)

[yt]GipraonNlNo[/yt]


----------



## evenmore (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;V59xSVBeJ4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V59xSVBeJ4Y[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 27, 2011)

Ludicra - Veils


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2011)

Puscifer-Undertaker.


----------



## Hir (Apr 27, 2011)

Portal - Marityme


----------



## evenmore (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe Satriani - Crushing Day


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2011)

Information Society - Can't Get Enough


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2011)

I would be listening to more Dream Theater, but NOOOOOOOOOOO it's too complex for the little stoners... so I'm stuck listening to the Mario Kart Soundtrack... which is only good when you're high... which I'm not... >_>


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

Currently really DT'd out.
Listening to Symphony X instead :3

[video=youtube;fbvgt-QugWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbvgt-QugWk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

genc879641 said:


> thanks for share good sharing


 
GET AIDS SPAMBOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evenmore (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;KAG8-qPv8yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAG8-qPv8yU[/video]

lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 28, 2011)

old zz top
wishing my beard would grow faster

[yt]1V5cLjU90gc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2011)

[yt]Uf7AkSdJcD4[/yt]

I'M ON A BOAT


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm singing this song at my parents funerals :3

[video=youtube;0ssHxZABrpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ssHxZABrpE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2011)

[yt]QEkYqL9n7vo[/yt]

i think i'm obsessed with the kinds of vids


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't listen to music. I make music.


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;DUtm_bXFHJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUtm_bXFHJk[/video]

Yeah, all the white girls trip when I sing at Sunday service.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Deathbox



[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpdUVMddEd8[/yt]


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;pSK-1guFLDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSK-1guFLDk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;9GFI6Rf-IkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;8N03ePWi_9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N03ePWi_9I[/video]

So prettyyy


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;XF3P4AAaVIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF3P4AAaVIg[/video]

Also awesome:
[video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome Home : Coheed & Cambria


----------



## MusicFreakBoi (Apr 29, 2011)

Adam Lambert-If I Had You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXQFwlD7vk


----------



## Hir (Apr 29, 2011)

Altar of Plagues - Feather and Bone


----------



## Teto (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;hPhivsFOHo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPhivsFOHo4[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2011)

[yt]ogdkjSsAT38[/yt]


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yl1mH0DROQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl1mH0DROQM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 29, 2011)

Winter Evening by PepperCoyote

I love the vocals.


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;iywaBOMvYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;PTAXUYLbFYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTAXUYLbFYk[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;8hx78HDw8Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hx78HDw8Jw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

Ladytron - Fire

I've been listening to Ladytron for HOURS.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;F43DqnMoWi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F43DqnMoWi0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;qqwuoalXpk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqwuoalXpk4[/video]


----------



## Riavis (Apr 30, 2011)

Haven't listened to any metal for some months, so I've popped in my CD with Judas Priest, Five Finger Death Punch, and Himsa.

Lol CDs


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 30, 2011)

[yt]bHfBhuEPf1g[/yt]


----------



## Tissemand (May 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;28_unHqjVp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0[/video]

I also just learned how to play this song too! :3


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2011)

[yt]tycBf-J2uCI[/yt]
Something soft to sleep too, maybe. Fucking headache.


----------



## VoidBat (May 1, 2011)

[yt]izj4r-LO7Gg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2011)

Todtgelichter - Bestie


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;hon7o8nV7s4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hon7o8nV7s4[/video]


----------



## Ekho (May 2, 2011)

Kashiwa Daisuke - Program Music I


----------



## Kranesh (May 2, 2011)

Right now I'm hearing this while I work editing stuff from my new  chapter

[video=youtube;tvrYnYPfKQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvrYnYPfKQg[/video]


----------



## Zee. (May 2, 2011)

I've been craving Ska

[video=youtube;A-UTPKL-UGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Zee: Fucking love Streetlight Manifesto. 

Currently listening to Firewind - Mercenary Man. direct link.


----------



## Zee. (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Zee: Fucking love Streetlight Manifesto.
> 
> Currently listening to Firewind - Mercenary Man. direct link.


 

They are such a great band, I too fucking love them.


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - Boston

also direct


----------



## Cam (May 2, 2011)

Rock N' Roll ~ Skrillex


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

London Electricity - The Strangest Secret In The World


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2011)

[yt]hKa0MUjafQg[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (May 3, 2011)

cannot
stop
listening to this
[yt]PXkgn3QUA2w[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2011)

[yt]T4Xc2dNvKl0[/yt]

Fucking miss Miami.


----------



## gullarm (May 3, 2011)

Actually right now Iâ€™m listing to Alexandra Stan-Mr.Saxo Beat song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;9CojTNAubiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CojTNAubiE[/video]
It is beautiful today.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 3, 2011)

Angry Chair - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z_8G0zHMuwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_8G0zHMuwg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2011)

[yt]yQ_BiMRWahU[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2011)

Princess
Versailles
Prince & Princess


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8oPG2xK54E

(Someone really should tell me how to put an encoded YouTube video on this forum :X)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2011)

[yt]OCsTNHvwbSs[/yt]


----------



## Morgoth (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;A0wfawLYjjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0wfawLYjjQ[/video]


Dexter is great.


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> [video=youtube;A0wfawLYjjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0wfawLYjjQ[/video]
> 
> 
> Dexter is great.


 
You win win win win the interwebs today sir!  Haven't heard this in 8+ yearsish

Childhood memories... flashing back...


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2011)

Darkspace - Dark 3.12


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2011)

"Philia" - Versailles


----------



## Iri (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;xwEqEBimjy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwEqEBimjy8[/video]
Charlie Daniels is the MAN!


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 3, 2011)

Dubstep
[video=youtube;7BL52XA2Rtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BL52XA2Rtw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 4, 2011)

[yt]tQICTAHkR8g[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2011)

Classico
Tenacious D
The Pick of Destiny


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 4, 2011)

Cum Covered Stabwounds by Prostitute Disfigurement.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2011)

Birdo
HORSE the Band
The Mechanical Hand


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 4, 2011)

NPR


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 4, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Cum Covered Stabwounds by Prostitute Disfigurement.



...the fuck?!


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

My Life With The Trill Kill Kult - Kooler Than Jesus


----------



## Risingfog (May 4, 2011)

Vallhall Awaits me - Amon Amarth


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;b6Q_koTHB54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Q_koTHB54[/video]
A song of one of my fave games


----------



## Ekho (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;n0ZXXr8ZP3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ZXXr8ZP3U[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2011)

Moonsorrow - Muinaiset


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 4, 2011)

Uniko by Kimmo Pohjonen and orchestrated by the Kronos Quartet. SO FUCKING EPIC.

[yt]2w275SSP4Tw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Specular Reflection


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 4, 2011)

[yt]9XuBh1zwUUA[/yt]



greg-the-fox said:


> ...the  fuck?!


 
LOL I know, right? X3


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2011)

Mar De Grises - The Bell And The Solar Gust


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Oopslol (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yW_nQsDU1Y

Chillin'


----------



## Dreaming (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIXxczdpvo8 Obvious boredom is obvious


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

My Life With The Trill Kill Kult - Do You Fear (For Your Child)?


----------



## anero (May 5, 2011)

Poison The Well - Torn


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2011)

Black Swan - The Quiet Divide


----------



## Aeturnus (May 5, 2011)

Hiding Mask-The Obsessed


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2011)

[yt]wJp5Jtpu3pU[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

Murder
HORSE the Band
A Natural Death


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 5, 2011)

Would - Alice in Chains


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2011)

[yt]QrQ8o1PZABo[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

A Rusty Glove
HORSE the Band
The Mechanical Hand


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A Rusty Glove
> HORSE the Band
> The Mechanical Hand


 
nintendocoreeeee
HORSE the band are pretty great :3


Janelle MonÃ¡e - Neon Valley Street

[video=youtube;NpcARK56dHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpcARK56dHw[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> nintendocoreeeee
> HORSE the band are pretty great :3


 
I'm enjoying it. :3


----------



## Hop'l'plier (May 5, 2011)

Rainbow road theme - Mario Kart 64.


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2011)

Les Discrets - Song for mountains


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 5, 2011)

Monster Monster - Shine


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Idioteque - Radiohead


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2011)

The Antlers - Epilogue

[video=youtube;bQwkbRVqqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQwkbRVqqxU[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2011)

Sunn O))) - Aghartha


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Hunting Bears - Radiohead

Why am I so obsessed with Radiohead lately, I wonder?


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 6, 2011)

Boards of Canada - Everything You Do is a Balloon.

On infinite loop... infinite loop... infinite loop...


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

[yt]OS2eJRjx7Cg[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2011)

WHOOOOOOMMMM WUUUUUUBBBB WUUUUUUUBBBB WUUUUUUUUUUBBBB WUUM WUUUM WHOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM
pretty much :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Sweet Religion - Imogen Heap


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 6, 2011)

Beck - Sea Change

Do not listen if already depressed.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;F94hVx3cw88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F94hVx3cw88[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;_JY_uoJRvZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JY_uoJRvZo[/video]
Stunning traditional music from the Dhurr region of Handflappistan!


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Anyone Can Play Guitar - Radiohead


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 6, 2011)

Kill You - Eminem

To this day this remains one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Stop Whispering - Radiohead

I'll break my addiction. Eventually.


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2011)

Ludicra - Only a Moment


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

40' - Franz Ferdinand 

I broke my addiction. Hooray.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2011)

I Think We Are Both Suffering From the Same Crushing Metaphysical Crisis
HORSE the Band
A Natural Death


Does this win for longest title evar? :V


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

[yt]692ayi42gVw[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2011)

Ruined Kingdom
HIZAKI Grace Project
Ruined Kingdom


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Love Is Not Enough - NIN


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 6, 2011)

[yt]ASzIvMddyxA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2011)

Justice - A Cross The Universe - Phantom Part 2

[video=youtube;A_Yow15RXKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Yow15RXKU[/video]

My mind is blown.
I mean my god.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2011)

Iron Madness-Yakuza (darkpsytrance)
[video=youtube;jcayaMThVAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcayaMThVAs&feature=BFp&list=WL457F65B610286119&index=1[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2011)

Jakob - Safety In Numbers


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

The Most Epic Songs.

No srsly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_764835&v=3TRh01Br9q0&feature=iv


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2011)

"All Apologies" - Nirvana


----------



## Random User (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;wESpXvwHloc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wESpXvwHloc[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2011)

World's End Girlfriend - Les Enfants du Paradis

[video=youtube;PfG_G2O2q40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfG_G2O2q40[/video]


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

Radiohead- Kid A


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Voxel said:


> Radiohead- Kid A


Good choice.

Jacqueline - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Plantar (May 7, 2011)

Disco Queen - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Zanzi (May 7, 2011)

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Everlasting Dream
HIZAKI Grace Project
Dignity of Crest


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - Hot Blood Rising


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Given in to the Taking
Himsa
Summon in Thunder

... is over before I posted... >_>

You Can't Bring Me Down
Suicidal Tendencies
Prime Cuts


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Hole - Northern Star


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2011)

Boris - Hama


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Purple Stain
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Californication


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Eve 6 - Open Road Song


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Hover Mind
HIZAKI Grace Project
Ruined Kingdom


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

All Day by Girl Talk


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2011)

[yt]9S-0LoM9Bnc[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

The Moor
Opeth
Still Life


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Stand Up by The Prodigy

Got that song from Kick-Ass. Loved the movie, love The Prodigy.

[video=youtube;rkqeScv2I08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkqeScv2I08[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

How do you post the Youtube videos in embedded form?  I can't figure it out 

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDLxYHdP9nU


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> How do you post the Youtube videos in embedded form?  I can't figure it out



There's a little button in the reply box that looks like a video reel. First there's a Globe with a chain, then a picture of a tree, then the video. Just put that link in and it looks like this.

[video=youtube;aDLxYHdP9nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDLxYHdP9nU[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

Looking fore something interesting.
sow far so good.
[video=youtube;sZGJrYPMkNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZGJrYPMkNI[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Glad you posted this video by Pendulum. The only song I knew was that Propane Nightmares mainstream thing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2011)

[yt]HzEOEDb6Rno[/yt]


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> There's a little button in the reply box that looks like a video reel. First there's a Globe with a chain, then a picture of a tree, then the video. Just put that link in and it looks like this.
> 
> [video=youtube;aDLxYHdP9nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDLxYHdP9nU[/video]


 
You rock!  Thank you very much <3


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

No Problem!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Holy Diver [*]
Killswitch Engage
As Daylight Dies


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2011)

Kashiwa Daisuke - Stella

[video=youtube;ByD5ORT6Mcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByD5ORT6Mcw[/video]

I absolutely adore this whole thing. Length doesn't matter ever.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Phantom of the Opera [Live]
Iron Maiden
Somewhere Back in Time


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Phantom of the Opera [Live]
> Iron Maiden
> Somewhere Back in Time


 
Phantom of the opera is a awesome play, with some great songs.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2011)

[yt]3-S1eXoqGxg[/yt]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> [yt]3-S1eXoqGxg[/yt]


 
You need to hear some more darker shit, ever heard to dissection?
[video=youtube;ORLcFRbjet4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORLcFRbjet4[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Got Me Wrong
Alice in Chains
Nothing Safe


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

More Prodigy. I'm listening to Breathe right now.
The Prodigy makes me want to get up and start dancing like there are no consequences!
[video=youtube;6_PAHbqq-o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (May 7, 2011)

Queen never gets old.

[video=youtube;aPMwMLS6zx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPMwMLS6zx4[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

This thread and all its videos posted just shits on my bandwidth.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2011)

[yt]4l26XO7o2Sc[/yt]

\m/


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;9q5pZ49r9aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q5pZ49r9aU[/video]


----------



## keretceres (May 7, 2011)

Turret Opera from Portal 2
-Performing it in a concert, and it is SO catchy >_<

[video=youtube;UjvVlEr3HpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjvVlEr3HpE&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

Also, its Italian, NOT Spanish subs are almost right except for 'Que' should be 'che'


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

System of a Down - She's Like Heroin


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> System of a Down - She's Like Heroin



When the thread is called "What Are You Listening To?" and the last post was by Radiohead, I expect the answer to be Radiohead.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> When the thread is called "What Are You Listening To?" and the last post was by Radiohead, I expect the answer to be Radiohead.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
Well now it is!

Radiohead - Hunting Bears

They are indeed my favorite band, but I do listen to other things as well. Just not as much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 7, 2011)

Britney Spears - 3.


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

Appropriately named I'm a Wolf by Sea Wolf ;>

[video=youtube;I-IXwKgbhdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-IXwKgbhdE[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Muse - Blackout


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

Shugo Tokumaru - Exit (Album)

The only good Japanese artist out there.
NOTE: You might be a weeaboo if you can recite the lyrics to "Parachute"


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Faggot


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Mindless Self Indulgence - Faggot


 
MSI is awesome!
I'm listening to Jeff Buckely's "Hallelujah".


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> MSI is awesome!


 
I agree. They're pretty great. Fun to listen to loudly.

Weezer - This Is Such A Pitty


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Roads
Within the Ruins
Invade


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Story Of The Year - Falling Down


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Daylight Dies
Killswitch Engage
As Daylight Dies


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love

I feel so gay right now.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love
> 
> I feel so gay right now.


 
It would be alright if you were, you're on *Fur Affinity Forums*.

And I'm listening to "Digital Love" by Daft Punk.


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It would be alright if you were, you're on *Fur Affinity Forums*.
> 
> And I'm listening to "Digital Love" by Daft Punk.


Hm, point.

The Offspring - Come Out And Play


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Hm, point.
> 
> The Offspring - Come Out And Play


 
The Offspring! I was singing that song in my World History class and she asked me if I knew who it was by. I didn't know and it pissed me off so much. Now I will never forget who sings that song.

Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

The Focus Group - The New Activit

Weird sound collages for thinking to.


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

White Stripes - Little Cream Soda


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Daft Punk - Technologic


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

ELO - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I Won't Back Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Hole - Jeniffer's Body


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Chocolate Rain!


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Placebo - Post Blue

_It's in the water baby, it's in the pills that bring you down. It's in the water baby, it's in your bag of golden brown._


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Good Charlotte - The Anthem


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

To Bid You Farewell
Opeth
Morningrise


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Hopipolla


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

How We Do
Pretty Lights
Filling Up the City Skies (Disk 2)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 7, 2011)

GMS(Growling Mad Scientists)-Beetlejuice


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Flogging Molly - The Worst Day Since Yesterday


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

One Gun
Lamb of God
Ashes of the Wake


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

We Are Scientists - This Scene Is Dead


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 8, 2011)

Radiohead - Pyramid Song

What the HELL time signature is that thing in???


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Pendulum - The Other Side


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Cradle 
HIZAKI Grace Project
Ruined Kingdom


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Coheed & Cambria - A Favor Of The House Atlantic


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

I, Vermin
Soilwork
Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Coheed & Cambria - Mother May I

And with that, I'm off to bed.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

kidnap Santa Claus ft. Korn


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Scar Tissue
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Californication


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

Fucking beautiful song.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

I never say no to a classic.
Truly love this song <3
[video=youtube;qtivSTZrezc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtivSTZrezc[/video]


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 8, 2011)

Broadcast - Microtronics 9

I'll miss these guys.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

I'm listening to the static of my Turtle Beach headset... I've got to find a song.


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Daddy Yankee - Gasolina


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough


----------



## Ekho (May 8, 2011)

Vessels - Helioscope


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2011)

Owl City - Hello Seattle


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Ekho (May 8, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Those Who Tell the Truth...


----------



## SnowFox (May 8, 2011)

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene

on vinyl :Aden:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2011)

[yt]6mS7DtvcSXI[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (May 8, 2011)

Toxik - Social Overload


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Imogen Heap - Little Bird


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2011)

Yes - Roundabout

[video=youtube;byeSPOIffVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2011)

[yt]KWpIn2ii0XM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Halo
Foo Fighters
One by One


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Papa Roach - Decompression Period


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2011)

[yt]HstynnKXG4k[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 8, 2011)

Papa Roach - Single Indestructible Droid


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

"Pool Shark" - Sublime


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Papa Roach - Last Resort


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2011)

The Emotron - Let's Start A Band

_Let's get sex changes, and start a band
The name I had in mind, was the x-men
But not like the comic book, like EX-MEN_


----------



## Hir (May 8, 2011)

Rosetta - Release


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

Well itÂ´s bed time for me now, so there is only one thing to listen on, serocly this kind of music every night for the last 4 years. Now i have to or i get problem to fall asleep.
Enjoy
[video=youtube;mPbo5GZEl_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbo5GZEl_w[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2011)

liber_dragon said:


> Well itÂ´s bed time for me now, so there is only one thing to listen on, serocly this kind of music every night for the last 4 years. Now i have to or i get problem to fall asleep.
> Enjoy
> [video


 
Nice I have that on my iPod as well as others from SS.

[yt]dp0mnXIDvuU[/yt]


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 9, 2011)

Gang Gang Dance - Glass Jar
God this song is so EXPLODEY


----------



## liber_dragon (May 9, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Nice I have that on my iPod as well as others from SS.


 
They F**king rock.


vefilmizle1 said:


> Thank you very much, a really nice sharing


 You really should follow the meaning of the thread

[video=youtube;zUjAzcFqIC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUjAzcFqIC0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

[yt]znzFp1yg-l8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Libertheme
Behemoth
The Apostasy


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 9, 2011)

[yt]tu3EcAHdHlE[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

The Kills - Black Balloon


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Sir Psycho Sexy
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Lords of Acid - Scrood Bi U


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Tomorrow's Dream
Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath, Vol. 4


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Planet Home


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Behold the Harlot
Within the Ruins
Invade


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - Night Reconnaissance 
You are a socialist cokehead, we know from your clothes. You are a Satanist worshipper, oh, that's evil. You think you're poet, a folksinger, poser, no-oh. A volleyball player? You've got to be kidding us all.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Aerith's Theme [piano version]
FF7 AC OST disk 1
Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Emilie Autumn - Organ Grinder


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Emilie Autumn - Organ Grinder


 
Hmmm... I liked that song (at least Edie did something right)  I think I'll listen to it now.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Hmmm... I liked that song (at least Edie did something right)  I think I'll listen to it now.


 
Emilie Autumn's instrumental pieces are worth listening to, imo. Try listening to "Manic Depression" next.

Also you're awesome for liking RHCP.

Hole - Heaven Tonight


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Emilie Autumn's instrumental pieces are worth listening to, imo. Try listening to "Manic Depression" next.
> 
> Also you're awesome for liking RHCP.


 
I've listened to all of Laced/Unlaced already. And thank you. :3

Leech Jar
Emilie Autumn
Unlaced


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Awesome, Unlaced is my favorite album from her.

Placebo - Nancy Boy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

La Folia
Emilie Autumn
Laced


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - Lonesome Organist Rapes Page-Turner 

"Now, there there. I'm a friendly man. I joke about sex because it's funny when you're frightened."


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

[yt]k-aIfJtvX08[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2011)

Florence + The Machine - Blinding

[yt]Da6bBKLPEGg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

Spoiler: NSFW (gore)



[yt]O2C9zEHAk7U[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Of Darkness Spawned
The Black Dahlia Murder
Nocturnal


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

[yt]EkjY-nJzv94[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

I Will Return
The Black Dahlia Murder
Deflorate


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I Will Return
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Deflorate


 
That's one of my favorites from that album.

[yt]cH_FpNC7Kik[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Deathmask Divine
The Black Dahlia Murder
Nocturnal


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

[yt]F9FYIkuNnKc[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Warborn
The Black Dahlia Murder
Nocturnal

Which thanks to my music history I class I learned has a meter of 3. :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

[yt]w41jI4lVBm4[/yt]


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 9, 2011)

Gorillaz - Empire Ants


----------



## Radiohead (May 9, 2011)

Imogen Heap - Clear The Area


----------



## anero (May 9, 2011)

[yt]FW8YXitTclA[/yt]

hopesfall - the canon, magnetic north [2007]

fucking majestic


----------



## Radiohead (May 9, 2011)

Placebo - Follow The Cops Back Home


----------



## Oopslol (May 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;PANAUbfVo3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PANAUbfVo3Y[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2011)

[yt]wQLQC4ln05o[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - First Orgasm
This song is really sad.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2011)

[yt]0PYxFq5NN1g[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

The White Stripes - Catch Hell Blues


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2011)

[yt]WsQETOaaL8U[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2011)

War?
System of a Down
System of a Down


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Radiohead - Ripcord


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2011)

B********
Rammstein
Liebe Ist fur Alle Da


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Sublime - Wrong Way


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> B********
> Rammstein
> Liebe Ist fur Alle Da




This one is better ^^
Rammstein
 Ich tu dir weh


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Weezer - This Is Such a Pity


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

Just talking about classics so here is one.
Edward Hagerup Grieg - Trolltog (March of the Trolls)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

Plenty of electro swing and "back to celsius" from vincent jagermeister


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

The Banana Splits - Dickies


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2011)

By the Pain I See in Others
Opeth
Deliverance


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

The Flaming Lips - Worm Mountain


----------



## liber_dragon (May 11, 2011)

Lebensgefahr - Raubtier


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 11, 2011)

The Fall - War
[video=youtube;4QW9YPr1Ho4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QW9YPr1Ho4[/video]

Good god I love this band.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Dominion of Deceit
3 Inches of Blood
Advance and Vanquish


----------



## Hir (May 11, 2011)

Enslaved - Alu Misyrki


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Impeding Disaster
DevilDriver
The Fury of Our Maker's Hand


----------



## Hir (May 11, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - BBF3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

20 More Miles
Soilwork
Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;phocgLDh3KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phocgLDh3KY[/video]

I forgot about this song.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Trojan Whore
Pig Destroyer
Prowler in the Yard


----------



## Radiohead (May 11, 2011)

30 Seconds To Mars - Night Of The Hunter


----------



## liber_dragon (May 11, 2011)

*Gorgoroth - Possessed
*


----------



## Radiohead (May 11, 2011)

Sabaton - Panzerkampf


----------



## Molotov (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bc-8rbmT6Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc-8rbmT6Nk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Static


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2011)

La Roux - In For The Kill


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 12, 2011)

The Advisory Circle - Other Channels

Pioneering the genre known only as "Confusing British Eletronic Music".


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 12, 2011)

[yt]iHW01gY7H-4[/yt]


----------



## SnowFox (May 12, 2011)

[yt]-0FERZAaSMg[/yt]


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;4Vf1FvgRnAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vf1FvgRnAU[/video]

Sit back, relax, smoke trees.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 12, 2011)

I am fucking mad... just one thing to do for now.
[video=youtube;D5Hv0tsvpyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2011)

[yt]oNIekIwuVmk[/yt]
This has inspired me to make an air metal band. :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 13, 2011)

[yt]Lokhtc7zA9M[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

All Nightmare Long
Metallica
Death Magnetic


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Peatbog Faeries - Martin Roachfords / The Oyster Womans Rant

[yt]sXhClweHKAE[/yt]

Psychedelic bagpipe funk?
Best genre ever.


----------



## Morgoth (May 13, 2011)

[yt]WDfY5c5j4FQ[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

Mephistos Will
Wretched
The Exodus of Autonomy


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 13, 2011)

Herbie Hancock - Succotash

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE41xbloQVk[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Mostly Queen and classical music.

(Maybe some Michael Jackson and other brilliant musicians for good measure)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

ãƒªãƒªã‚«ãƒ«ãƒŠã‚¤ãƒˆ
DaizyStripper
The Beauty


----------



## Oopslol (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;-lK9nWnS1VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lK9nWnS1VU[/video]

Played it 10x in a row, still mesmerized :3


----------



## Hir (May 14, 2011)

A Silver Mt. Zion - Ring Them Bells (Freedom Has Come And Gone)


----------



## liber_dragon (May 14, 2011)

Toy dolls - Dig that groove baby!
[video=youtube;hw60q0wEt6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw60q0wEt6g[/video]


----------



## AdrianKain (May 14, 2011)

The first 3 times i listended to it, it seemed really f-ed up... but the 4th time brought it all together...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wagn8Wrmzuc


----------



## anero (May 14, 2011)

[yt]vSkb0kDacjs[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

ãƒªãƒªã‚«ãƒ«ãƒŠã‚¤ãƒˆ
DaizyStripper
THE BEAUTY


Bad ass song.


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Trigger [Live]
DaizyStripper
BIRTH or LIVE? [Disk 1]


I'm quickly falling in love with this band... >///>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2011)

Gotta love villain music.

[yt]mBcDoZnN8ac[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 14, 2011)

New Wombats album, why are you so disappointing :S


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Mucho mas


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Chicago - You're The Inspiration

(Previously listened to Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes and R.E.M. - Losing My Religion)


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Lords Of Acid - Lover Boy / Lover Girl


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer

(About to listen to Cee Lo Green - Fuck You. That song makes me want to let children listen to it.)


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Finger Eleven - Paralyzer


 
Mm, that song makes me dance. Love it.

David McCullen - I Just Want To Call You My Bitch


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Bleak
Opeth
Blackwater Park


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Listening to a couple Flyleaf songs. Namely: Fully Alive and I'm So Sick.


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Jem - They 

_Who are they?
Where are they?
How do they
Know all this?
And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this_


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

R.E.M. - Orange Crush

Now what?


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

So baww/sad-sounding music time? Okay...

System of a Down - Lonely Day


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Weezer - Hold Me


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

System of a Down - BYOB


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - 40'

I have no idea what this song is supposed to mean...


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Placebo - Every You Every Me


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Switchfoot - I Dare You To Move


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

The Cranberries - The Icicle Melts


----------



## Ekho (May 14, 2011)

Set Fire to Flames - Sings Reign Rebuilder


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## Saracide (May 14, 2011)

Apoptygma Berzerk - Non-Stop Violence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhr-CRcK3OM&list=PL4FB9077BBC8B77F5


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 14, 2011)

Broadcast - Living Room


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead
Gorillaz
Demon Days


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Sie hat was vermisst


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Deplorable Miscalculations
Wretched
The Exodus of Autonomy


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Hourglass
Lamb of God
Ashes of the Wake


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Worth The Wait


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

[yt]P82DWBr3ZkY[/yt] 

Possibly for the next few hours...


----------



## Bando (May 15, 2011)

So much good music on this page :3

Right now I've got Streetlight Manifesto on
[YT]X2aHZurZiGw[/YT]


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Green Day - Letterbomb


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

Rock the House
Gorillaz
Gorillaz


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

The Kills - What New York Used To Be

_What easy used to be
What love used to be
What drugs used to be
What TV used to be
What music used to be
What luck used to be
What art used to be
What you used to be_


----------



## Zanzi (May 15, 2011)

Phoenix - 1901


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Fuel - Million Miles


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2011)

Just more death metal from the 80's. And nothing of routine was altered.

[video=youtube;Wzvu3LlSNmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzvu3LlSNmY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Radiohead - Airbag


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;2DfYLar2QGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI[/video]

And the lord said let there be "fuck yeah". And it was good.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

The music to Battleship Potemki.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;hkkL_aDrIyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkkL_aDrIyU[/video]


----------



## cad (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;D9s18rUaubc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9s18rUaubc[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 15, 2011)

Nostalgia    \m/,
[video=youtube;aOnKCcjP8Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Weezer - Haunt You Every Day


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DzEHtTe0j3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzEHtTe0j3U[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 15, 2011)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

(you know it helps to load faster if you just put the artist and song name or a link instead of the actual video)


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

The Kills - Murdermile


----------



## CannotWait (May 15, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece of Heaven (Instrumental Version)

This version is better than the original song.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Green Day - St. Jimmy


----------



## CannotWait (May 15, 2011)

Nightwish - Wishmaster


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - I Do Not Want This


----------



## Ekho (May 15, 2011)

Vessels - White Fields and Open Devices


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - Sing


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

Common Reactor
Silversun Pickups
Carnavas


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Her Words Destroyed My Planet


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2011)

[yt]49ZJqqrr6jk[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Muse - New Born


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

Bayou Boogie
David Wise, Evelyn Fischer
Donkey Kong Country 2 OST


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2011)

[yt]SGh1fyjeO5Q[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2011)

Forest Interlude
David Wise, Evelyn Fischer
Donkey Kong Country 2 OST


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Beck - Hell Yes

This song. This song is sexy.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2011)

[yt]9uUoGcD2IAM[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2011)

[yt]a3Sn8n0DOs4[/yt]

next levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext levelnext level


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - History Lesson


----------



## liber_dragon (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;SMhwddNQSWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMhwddNQSWQ&feature=BFa&list=AVGxdCwVVULXd_3wUbjcTaeOMzHgLLzTIX&index=15[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Hopipolla


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 16, 2011)

Delia Derbyshire/John Baker - Music From the BBC Radiophonic Workshop


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Chick Lit


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2011)

The Bravery - This Is Not The End


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Sie hat was vermisst


----------



## liber_dragon (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;EYwzyZv2th0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYwzyZv2th0[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2011)

Clint Eastwood
Gorillaz
Gorillaz


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;LYkY4E6osWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYkY4E6osWU[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2011)

NSFW: GORE

[yt]WMJo5dIJEx4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;0eMQyX-zAhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eMQyX-zAhQ[/video]

Dat solo.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 16, 2011)

Sanitarium is my all-time favorite Metallica song!

At the moment, "That Was a Crazy Game of Poker" by O.A.R.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 16, 2011)

[yt]hV6anSAAios[/yt]


----------



## Oopslol (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;VvZ8Z7NVStY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvZ8Z7NVStY[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2011)

Hoshizora to Kimi No Te
DaizyStripper
Cross


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 16, 2011)

[yt]HstynnKXG4k[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 17, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - Auf Achse


----------



## Panthura (May 17, 2011)

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## LDAxe (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;g4qkP8jiB7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4qkP8jiB7s&feature=BFa&list=WL3857BF55DC8064BB&index=40[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;WBxgY_l9iw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBxgY_l9iw0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2011)

Coven - Another Life


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

[yt]d7TevRp4SPM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;_hjGuTJAJrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hjGuTJAJrY&feature=related[/video]

I think I just shat nostalgia or something.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

[yt]tSRMp0Nsd4U[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;61A75cXaM9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61A75cXaM9I[/video]


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 17, 2011)

The lazy song by Bruno Mars, kinda seems fitting at the moment.


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - I Am The Movie (album)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

[yt]FqWUdxiYNFM[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

We Are Scientists - That's What Counts


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

[yt]ouABKTRJUDI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;fMoPMLrqPlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMoPMLrqPlk[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 17, 2011)

Grycho said:


> ...


At first I couldn't figure out whether that was a song called "Marilyn Manson" by Lamb of God, or the other way around.

[video=youtube;tXwVf9gS9Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXwVf9gS9Vw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 17, 2011)

London Elektricity - Round The World In A Day


----------



## Zoetrope (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;OF21pTGtKTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF21pTGtKTw&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

[yt]8a4HsupD7O8[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Creeper


----------



## CannotWait (May 17, 2011)

I just Rick Roll'd myself.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

Crazy Babies
Ozzy Osbourne
The Ozzman Cometh


----------



## liber_dragon (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;eTDZjQvPW1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTDZjQvPW1E[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 18, 2011)

Emilie Autumn - Misery Loves Company


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2011)

Calm
HIZAKI Grace Project
Curse of Virgo


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2011)

Moonsorrow - Huuto


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2011)

[yt]xKHlzf-ut3g[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2011)

Closing themesong from Gurren Lagann


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 18, 2011)

[yt]V7udFMFlwOk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2011)

Unreleased track
[video=youtube;l8udwgm-4IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8udwgm-4IM&feature=BFa&list=PL12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&index=20[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2011)

Liquid Lives
Hadouken!
Music for an Accelerated Culture


----------



## Oopslol (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;WSeNSzJ2-Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

[video=youtube;fXnQzrTD_rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXnQzrTD_rY[/video]

And this, children, is why glitch music is fucking awesome.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 18, 2011)

Right now? SoaD - Hypnotize
In general, a lot of 311 and T-Square.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2011)

Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Dirtyphonics Remix)
(is MASSIVELY superior to the original)


----------



## AdrianKain (May 18, 2011)

Sanctuary- Utada Hikaru

Rabbit-Heart(Raise it Up)- Florence and the Machine

Swimming- Florence and The Machine


----------



## CannotWait (May 18, 2011)

The calming 40's Jazz music of L.A. Noire.


----------



## Oopslol (May 18, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Dirtyphonics Remix)
> (is MASSIVELY superior to the original)


 
Just checked it out, and 100% agree.  Just downloaded it via Youtube to mp3 downloaders ;3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2011)

Living Hell
Die Arzte
Jazz Ist Anders


----------



## Heliophobic (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;nXKAjmHxbpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXKAjmHxbpk[/video]



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Right now? SoaD - Hypnotize


 
Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 19, 2011)

DevilDriver - Dead to Rights
off their brand new album 
(they're supposed to be in concert here in Detroit this weekend I think)
[video=youtube;-FUAYez3nY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FUAYez3nY4[/video]


----------



## Bliss (May 19, 2011)

Edge of Glory


----------



## Punnchy (May 19, 2011)

*Twilight Guardians - La Isla Bonita   *


----------



## Radiohead (May 19, 2011)

BOA - Energetic


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Kanye West ft. Rhianna - All Of The Lights


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2011)

[yt]ZAxRozTgoXM[/yt]

Dogges


----------



## Cam (May 19, 2011)

Slats slats slats ~ Skrillex


----------



## Radiohead (May 19, 2011)

[yt]ivASIwtHALM[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2011)

Cam said:


> Slats slats slats ~ Skrillex


 [yt]OX36Vy5qfPU[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 19, 2011)

[yt]7FlXH9CGnvw[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2011)

mmmmm mmmmnnggghhfsfdfd
mmmmmmm
this is good
[yt]PeUEmeZhFW0[/yt]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 20, 2011)

ItÂ´s 6 am here, so time to wake up the neighborhood.
[video=youtube;zUjAzcFqIC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUjAzcFqIC0[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

[yt]7ehZw9RGkEQ[/yt] 

BOA is so fine.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 20, 2011)

[yt]4saSpYBOVVQ[/yt]

whoa there mr claypool
im going to have to ask you to slow down on them there bass licks
yall gettin a bit too _fon-kay_


----------



## Bliss (May 20, 2011)

Banned by MTV in 1989. D:

[video=youtube;mEszTzdUMcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEszTzdUMcY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Textbook


----------



## Psytrin (May 20, 2011)

Aisle 10 [I think it's actually called Birthday Cake] from Jet Set Radio Future soundtrack.

[video=youtube;oMYOj2VVS2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMYOj2VVS2k[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

BOA's entire discography is playing while I do chores.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2011)

Progressive House...FTW


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 20, 2011)

[yt]pVEl_leZlmA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;JT2ZXmqRItM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT2ZXmqRItM[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2011)

ãƒªãƒªã‚«ãƒ«ãƒŠã‚¤ãƒˆ
DaizyStripper
THE BEAUTY


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

[yt]t4XgTivYqZw[/yt]


----------



## Zanzi (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;CxHA7oGlW4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxHA7oGlW4s[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

[yt]OLnr2u_nj10[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 20, 2011)

[yt]b4hhTtrP9DM[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt Under The Sea


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

[yt]smqNtBXN5Mc[/yt]



Radiohead said:


> We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt Under The Sea


 
hhsfgfsgggghhghhg wearescientists
we are now dating


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hhsfgfsgggghhghhg wearescientists
> we are now dating


But I thought you liked the penis? ;.;

Motion City Soundtrack - The Future Freaks Me Out

My favorite bands right now are We Are Scientists, Motion City Soundtrack, Radiohead, and BOA.


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - History Lesson

_What are you asking me for? It's not my goddamn history._


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> But I thought you liked the penis? ;.;
> 
> Motion City Soundtrack - The Future Freaks Me Out
> 
> My favorite bands right now are We Are Scientists, Motion City Soundtrack, Radiohead, and BOA.


 I love W.A.S
MCS is good too

[yt]tdGNCUfMpXk[/yt]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;239vHrwt8Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=239vHrwt8Rs[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2011)

Let the Flames Begin
Paramore
Riot!


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

[yt]u1yLkoQvd-Y[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

BOA - Hurricane Venus


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

mmmmm this is some good shit
[yt]lklRd0dIovI[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

My signature is from this. 

[yt]OLnr2u_nj10[/yt]


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> mmmmm this is some good shit
> [yt]lklRd0dIovI[/yt]


 
aw yes son. Bear vs Shark is cannon.

[yt]ElH-bJhiiQg[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

anero said:


> aw yes son. Bear vs Shark is cannon.


 Sucks that they broke up, eh 

[yt]bjmzrSP6p40[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2011)

Song: Black Sabbath
Artist: Black Sabbath
Album: Black Sabbath 



... lol


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]

Greatest music video in the history of mankind.


----------



## Cam (May 20, 2011)

ScheiÃŸe ~ Lady GaGa


<3


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

[yt]zGQdSYFaQvI[/yt] 

-dances-


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 20, 2011)

[yt]klI_aAW53JY[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Garbage - Cup Of Coffee

_I smoke your brand of cigarettes and pray that you might give me a call. I lie around on bed all day just staring at the walls. Hanging round bars at night, wishing I had never been born and give myself to anyone who wants to take me home..._


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2011)

[yt]pBZs_Py-1_0[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

BOA - Bump Bump


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Bliss (May 21, 2011)

I died and went to Lisbon. :3

[video=youtube;wkxOKGavox0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkxOKGavox0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;j4Ts08T2ZWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Ts08T2ZWI[/video]


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

[yt]5pD-_wiQkD0[/yt]
mindsweeper suite


----------



## Bliss (May 21, 2011)

Dedicated to every trapped mineworker around the globe. :grin:

[video=youtube;F-mjl63e0ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-mjl63e0ms[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Dedicated to every trapped mineworker around the globe. :grin:
> 
> [video]


 
wow, finally a break from all this goffick deff metul crap people are posting

[yt]pYLjHhSOE7s[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2011)

[yt]KSYYEDXaGo0[/yt]

Thanks, Aden :3


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

[yt]cLnkQAeMbIM[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

Rody Master - Heaven Vocal Vo 11


----------



## Bliss (May 21, 2011)

Hey gurls you are beautiful! Everybodiii is. x3

[video=youtube;yDSK91mUNLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Hey gurls you are beautiful! Everybodiii is. x3
> 
> [video]


 
i love that song


----------



## liber_dragon (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;InEEj9W2skQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InEEj9W2skQ&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2011)

[yt]l_Uw6EIpzDY[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;eEWZw2FldlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEWZw2FldlQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2011)

[yt]yg8VFMZ6_g8[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 21, 2011)

_I cannot play myself again, I should just be my own best friend
Not f*ck myself in the head with stupid men
_
[video=youtube;ojdbDYahiCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojdbDYahiCQ[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 21, 2011)

Gothic Lolita
Emilie Autumn 
Opheliac


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

[yt]rSmAacEpt-Y[/yt]

Misleading Album Art 2010

still great though


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;SurqXyOjLxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SurqXyOjLxE[/video]

Fucking classic.


----------



## Radiohead (May 21, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Mucho mas


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

[yt]K-jDr9pLZKc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;fXnQzrTD_rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXnQzrTD_rY[/video]

Intro's not very appealing, but I assure you that you will love this song if you like glitch.

The song really starts at 0:57


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

[yt]ZZzMEAEX1L8[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2011)

[yt]g5GSFcYqBoc[/yt]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;hTdhXxxWREo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 21, 2011)

120 kph


----------



## Radiohead (May 21, 2011)

[yt]0si0TqG7-dc[/yt]

BOA - Copy and Paste


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;PRmyN_u4TX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRmyN_u4TX0[/video]
addicted to this
[video=youtube;i2LzRqW6Nf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2LzRqW6Nf0[/video]
also this


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

[yt]64liF2VuLxI[/yt]


yess this takes me back to my childhood as a wee lad
[yt]JjDdzWZxDwc[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

[yt]Tkc-niPsESE[/yt]

Creepy, jazzy, catchy, and I want to dance.


----------



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;2ImZTwYwCug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug[/video]

I love this.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

BoA - The Show Must Go On

I keep forgetting the capitalization of her name changes.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;yydlX7c8HbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yydlX7c8HbY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

BoA - Addiction


----------



## Punnchy (May 22, 2011)

fan and air conditioner going.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

BoA - Did Ya


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2011)

Isis - Backlit


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

BoA - Scream


----------



## anero (May 22, 2011)

[yt]fx8ZKG3ybHo[/yt]
no one saw me liking this song shut up


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Radiohead - Anyone Can Play Guitar


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

[yt]zx5tSmOY_iM[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 22, 2011)

_Saw the ghost of Elvis on Union Avenue
Followed him up to the gates of Graceland
I watched him walk right through_

[video=youtube;U0mL2gzy8dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0mL2gzy8dE[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Weezer - Crab


----------



## anero (May 22, 2011)

[yt]3itWzrioElo[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - History Lesson


----------



## Foxpiper (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;SIzoyPfPKO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIzoyPfPKO4[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIzoyPfPKO4


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Weezer - The Damage In Your Heart


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 22, 2011)

Video based on Zabotum work
[yt]UnwoR4mNM8A[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 22, 2011)

_Give me the bass line and I'll shake it
Give me a record and I'll break it
There's no beginning and no ending
Give me a chance to go and I'll take it_

[video=youtube;aQRLSBUNupg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQRLSBUNupg[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 22, 2011)

ãƒˆãƒ¬ã‚¾ã‚¢ [Live]
DaizyStripper
BIRTH or LIVE? [Disk 3]


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - The Conversation

_Don't ever change
The way you are
I've never loved anyone more._


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2011)

Unwound - Below the Salt


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Imogen Heap - Bad Body Double


----------



## Molotov (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pd8HAy9WAYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd8HAy9WAYs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 23, 2011)

We Are Scientists - The Great Escape 

"And telling me to take it like a man and take it like a man well _fuck_ that."


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2011)

[yt]BzRu4g6B6Jo[/yt]


----------



## anero (May 23, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Unwound - Below the Salt


 
shut up and take my money

[yt]-Q5qvft2i-s[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 23, 2011)

Weezer - This Is Such a Pity


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2011)

[yt]jggBqjKlkYE[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 23, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Modern Chemistry 

_I believe in medication and I believe in therapy
And I believe in crystal light.
Cause I believe in me, yeah.
It's so uplifting, fuck yeah!_


----------



## Foxpiper (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;uqF_gyXaKS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqF_gyXaKS0[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 23, 2011)

BoA - Touched

_'Cause I've got this problem, only you can solve it
But you gotta come to me
I wanna be touched, wanna be touched _

<3


----------



## Punnchy (May 23, 2011)

Inception


----------



## Bliss (May 23, 2011)

_They tried to make me go to rehab
I said no, no, *no!

*_I love this song till the day I die. <3

[video=youtube;KUmZp8pR1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 23, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt
_Because...my body is your body, and I won't tell anybody, if you want to use my body, go. for. it._


----------



## anero (May 23, 2011)

[yt]MtxxGnOoctw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2011)

[yt]z_sFqT6q29o[/yt]


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

"Southern Discomfort" ` Eyehategod

[video=youtube;2UW_3Ed6BZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UW_3Ed6BZk[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 24, 2011)

Sunday Morning
No Doubt 
Tragic Kingdom


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand -Take Me Out


----------



## liber_dragon (May 24, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS6pepVhMuIGorgoroth - Sorg
*


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

[yt]ivASIwtHALM[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 24, 2011)

_R-E-S-P-E-C-T, find out what it means to me
R-E-S-P-E-C-T, take care, TCB!_

[video=youtube;Ut15Ezxu0yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut15Ezxu0yY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Weezer - We Are All On Drugs


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2011)

[yt]Xia16Q8C-9U[/yt]

[yt]bWjVIu1ghc8[/yt]


----------



## anero (May 24, 2011)

[yt]tpS_1Mx78S8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;qYDlcCrbfbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYDlcCrbfbU[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Hole - Jennifer's Body


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 24, 2011)

[yt]4LKoDI0QhC0[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

[yt]4cVbMH-Moik[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

The Cranberries - Disappointment


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

[yt]gNhN6lT-y5U[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Falconer - Home Of The Knave


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

Wrong album cover but who cares.

[yt]x0V1FPLkZZw[/yt]


----------



## Foxpiper (May 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;hpPMmhmmMdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpPMmhmmMdk[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Sweethead - The Great Disruptors


----------



## Bliss (May 24, 2011)

_And if you threw a party
Invited everyone you knew
You would see, the biggest gift would be from me
and the card attached would say,
Thank you for being a friend_ <3

[video=youtube;KiQzUEc_FmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiQzUEc_FmI[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Weezer - Undone -- The Sweater Song


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

[yt]XpkpDMi0IwE[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Weezer - Haunt You Every Day


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2011)

Final Fantasy - This Lamb Sells Condos

[video=youtube;eWPtBlPlHoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWPtBlPlHoo[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Her Words Destroyed My Planet


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

[yt]lc9eKy43Hw0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;vDGJ8rt-8AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDGJ8rt-8AU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2011)

[yt]VzdFTth68pM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2011)

An Autopsy
The Faceless
Akeldama


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> An Autopsy
> The Faceless
> Akeldama


 
Ahh that's a cool one from them.

[yt]F9FYIkuNnKc[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Weezer - Tired Of Sex


----------



## Heliophobic (May 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;NSdueIUT2dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSdueIUT2dc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 25, 2011)

Red Sparowes - We Stood Transfixed In Blank Devotion As Our Leader Spoke To Us, Looking Down On Our Mute Faces With A Great, Raging, And Unseeing Eye


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Her Words Destroyed My Planet

_Maybe you were right after all...Maybe I'm just bad news. I've been drowning in memories, call it residual blues. I fell asleep watching Veronica Mars again..._


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2011)

[yt]Fw1qmQjRTr0[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2011)

Sehnsucht
Rammstein
Sehnsucht


----------



## anero (May 25, 2011)

[yt]0U573b653Sg[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Radiohead - Hunting Bears


----------



## anero (May 25, 2011)

[yt]rEFQTY4hjUk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2011)

Listening to this for the first time. They're my favorite band but this is one song by them I have not yet heard. It's a 22-minute long song so there are two parts. Find the other part on YouTube if you want to hear the full thing.

[yt]8bkHLkmSQ14[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 25, 2011)

Some Finnish music for a change. :3

_Bye, bye, suit and a tie - I am a social butterfly
Chit-chat, I love talking back -Woke up with my best friend's hat
Eh, oh, I'm a social butterfly - Eh, oh, I'm a social butterfly_

[video=youtube;u-I8cYb4uxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-I8cYb4uxM[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (May 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;24yyodLBYfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24yyodLBYfo[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Sie hat was vermisst


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 26, 2011)

God-Like-Demon
Dawn of Ashes
Genocide Chapters


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

BoA - Energetic


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

Streetlight Manifesto - The blonde lead the blind


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

"Bridges" ~ Warning

 [video=youtube;pgm8lG9Mv-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgm8lG9Mv-E[/video]


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2011)

Electric Wizard- Funeralopolis


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2011)

Gang Gang Dance- âˆž âˆž âˆž


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Radiohead - Idioteque

I should probably expand my tastes. It feels like I'm posting the same things over and over.


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Radiohead - Idioteque
> 
> I should probably expand my tastes. It feels like I'm posting the same things over and over.


If you like Radiohead, you should try some nice english majory indie rock.  Maybe not as expansive as you'd like, but whatever.

[yt]gN7FyzHM9Xo[/yt]
[yt]p3DAp63pEO4[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Isen said:


> If you like Radiohead, you should try some nice english majory indie rock.  Maybe not as expansive as you'd like, but whatever.


 I could check that out. Right now my playlist is limited to Radiohead, Motion City Soundtrack, We Are Scientists, Weezer, BoA, and sometimes Imogen Heap, Franz Ferdinand, and Hole.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Cloudy With Occasional Rain


----------



## Punnchy (May 26, 2011)

D Styles - Vocal Megamix Vol. 3 (DI.FM)


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

[yt]djWiEa9q7qs[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (May 26, 2011)

_I've been a victim of 
a selfish kind of love
It's time that I realize
that there are some with no home
not a nickel to loan
Could it be really me,
pretending that they're not alone?_


[video=youtube;PivWY9wn5ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivWY9wn5ps[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Island In Video Cassette


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain - Duvet Cyberia Remix


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 26, 2011)

Lo-Grade Fever by Chemlab


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;gCRjylahf3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCRjylahf3M[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

"Your River" - My Dying Bride

[video=youtube;6RXXdeV0lac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RXXdeV0lac[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

[yt]_7HvURBhMGE[/yt]
yessss i love it


----------



## VoidBat (May 26, 2011)

Demolition Hammer - Gelid Remains


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

[yt]eYjli42Rxwk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 26, 2011)

[yt]XFZdqQzkm6c[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Pulse Beat


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Professional Intention And Real I


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

my cat chewing on his thumb nail


----------



## Oopslol (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4lk00VTjgdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lk00VTjgdc[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> my cat chewing on his thumb nail


 
I want to see pictures of your cat/s.

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Anti Depressant 044


----------



## anero (May 26, 2011)

[yt]tJcm4uoCzW8[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I want to see pictures of your cat/s.
> 
> Serial Experiments Lain OST - Anti Depressant 044


 
These are them snuggling: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4191367/
This is Red: http://claytron.deviantart.com/art/Woah-192925282
And this is Timmy: http://claytron.deviantart.com/art/Angry-209910843


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Awww. They're so cute. 

Listening to this.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 26, 2011)

The Failure of All Things
HORSE the Band
Desperate Living


----------



## Hir (May 26, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Face In A Night Time Mirror (Part 2)


----------



## evenmore (May 26, 2011)

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2011)

Oh, I do love the harmonica <3


----------



## cad (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;GNxdDf71rm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNxdDf71rm0[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> HORSE the Band


 
*gasps and faints*

Was it this?
[yt]THg3ymwIqKc[/yt]


----------



## anero (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *gasps and faints*
> 
> Was it this?
> [yt]THg3ymwIqKc[/yt]


 
idk but i've never gotten into that band

[yt]H5BqyluKkk0[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

anero said:


> idk but i've never gotten into that band
> 
> [yt]H5BqyluKkk0[/yt]


 Noo that was in reply to Bloodshot Eyes 'cause they have Birdo in their avatar 

[yt]5J5o9aCSR84[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZnycQL6UTow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnycQL6UTow[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

"Oil Removed" - Noothgrush

[video=youtube;93lxCOSDE2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93lxCOSDE2c[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

[yt]0UY-NfxbPMg[/yt]
tahts some good shit


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain OST - Infinity Ward

One day I'll get tired of this soundtrack. One day...


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

I'm On A Boat - Lonely Island


----------



## anero (May 26, 2011)

[yt]JHiqGqoIGII[/yt]


----------



## Ekho (May 26, 2011)

Thee Silver Mt. Zion - Horses in the Sky


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

anero said:


> [yt]JHiqGqoIGII[/yt]


 Ahh I like this song


----------



## Bliss (May 26, 2011)

Chisu is like our Lady Gaga. xD
This makes me cry. 

_My home is not here_

[video=youtube;XTVCsRgXwb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVCsRgXwb0[/video]


----------



## anero (May 26, 2011)

[yt]e9jdZvAPBT0[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Medieval music collection 1 - Razon an de seeren


----------



## Isen (May 27, 2011)

Okkervil River- The War Criminal Rises and Speaks


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Medieval Chants - The Divine Liturgy of St. John part 1, Russian


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *gasps and faints*
> 
> Was it this?
> Birdo


 Yeah, I have that album. 


Domination
Pantera
Cowboys From Hell


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Medieval Chants - The Divine Liturgy of St John part 4, Russian


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2011)

"La vÃ©ritÃ© fermÃ©e" - Lacroix Despheres


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Medieval music collection 4 - In dulci iubilo


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2011)

"ãƒ€ãƒ³ãƒ‡ãƒ©ã‚¤ã‚ªãƒ³" - DaizyStripper


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Medieval Music Collection Instrumental Tracks - Galliarde "Le Tout"


----------



## Fenrari (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;gWL4u3Exiq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWL4u3Exiq8[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2011)

ã™ã™ã‚ï¼ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ¬ãƒ¼ãƒ„
è—è¯æŸ³
Kaizokuban ~Aye.Ai.Sir~


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

MSI - Never Wanted To Dance


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Ladytron - Nu-horizons 

_Oblatsi prez reshetki
Kolektsii ot sulfetki
Vlakove, motoretki
Raziadeni podmetki_

Catchy.


----------



## Bliss (May 27, 2011)

More of Chisu, now with translation. :3

[video=youtube;L-Xan6akVKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Xan6akVKI[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Beck - Asshole


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 27, 2011)

"Bullets From Hell" - Destruction

[video=youtube;ln6l6odFp3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln6l6odFp3A[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

MSI - Due


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 27, 2011)

Some CD that has samples of some metal songs on it. I received it at a concert I was at March 11th. Bands that are on this CD are bands like Dr. Acula, Emmure, Carnifex, etc.


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Coheed and Cambria - When Skeletons Live


----------



## CannotWait (May 27, 2011)

All Day by Girl Talk

If you don't mind clicking the link and downloading an hour long song (in pieces or otherwise), I would highly recommend you do. It's an awesome hour long genius mash-up mix.


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - The Dark Of The Matinee


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2011)

History of the Other Side
Versailles
Noble





(specter) said:


> Some CD that has samples of some metal songs on it. I received it at a concert I was at March 11th. Bands that are on this CD are bands like Dr. Acula, Emmure, Carnifex, etc.


 
*has Scrubs style daydream of Ted's band playing death metal*


*giggles*


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2011)

Nickelback


----------



## Punnchy (May 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k46r5DvWvkY&NR=1


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Red Dress


----------



## anero (May 27, 2011)

[yt]jHtJb-RFyQc[/yt]
might be becoming my new obsession


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2011)

[yt]sXVt4lPBppc[/yt]

<3


----------



## Vibgyor (May 28, 2011)

Overkill by Front Line Assembly. I wish I could find a video of this song. Old FLA is fucking good.


----------



## Oopslol (May 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pi7gwX7rjOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw[/video]

bring yo bartles and jaymes


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

I don't really like metal but Tarja's vocals are without equal! So a little bit of symphonic metal...

[video=youtube;p9Fyib7NZ8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Fyib7NZ8w[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;M9ePdHLK3Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ePdHLK3Uw[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Garbage - Cup Of Coffee


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

_My flower
Withered between
The pages two and three
The once and forever bloom gone with my sins

Walk the dark path 
Sleep with angels
Call the past for help
Touch me with your love
And reveal to me my true name
_
[video=youtube;SO4LyKd-Hws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO4LyKd-Hws[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Beck - Gettin' Home


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k46r5DvWvkY&NR=1 this, again.


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Weezer - Peace & Quiet


----------



## anero (May 28, 2011)

[yt]WgQ7qOCDFYQ[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Green Day - St. Jimmy


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

Brings back my childhood! C:
This was effing *huge* back then.

[video=youtube;JuMqmQnUonQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuMqmQnUonQ[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

System of a Down - Mr. Jack


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Hole - Celebrity Skin


----------



## anero (May 28, 2011)

[yt]Wvlm4fc8Hks[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Maroon 5 - Kiwi


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 28, 2011)

"Night is the Notion" - Dax Riggs

[video=youtube;DdkX8vzRzEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdkX8vzRzEc[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Heliophobic (May 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;AqJiYlIEi_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqJiYlIEi_s[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 28, 2011)

[yt]6AQcukY7d7w[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Weezer - Glorious Day


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2011)

Hunted: The Demon Forge - Promo vids


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Lords Of Acid - Spacey Bitch


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

_Beauty is where you find it
not just where you pump and grind it
Soul is in the musical
That's where I feel so beautiful... magical... life's a ball...
So get up on the dancefloor!_

[video=youtube;GuJQSAiODqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

Lords Of Acid - Lover Boy / Lover Girl


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Human Technology Will Render You Obsolete


----------



## anero (May 28, 2011)

[yt]KvZmd1ceCLY[/yt]
noise you will enjoy this it has thom yorke


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 28, 2011)

[yt]1XYLiau108E[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (May 29, 2011)

Dust (album) - Screaming Trees


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 29, 2011)

"Bloodthirst" - Necrophobic 

[video=youtube;R-9NNYoA9Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-9NNYoA9Oc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

anero said:


> noise you will enjoy this it has thom yorke


 
I did indeed enjoy it. <3
But where's the Yorkemesiter's voice??

Fuel - Most Of All


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;xb-Nacm-pKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc[/video]


----------



## Bliss (May 29, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> [video]
> 
> Possibly my new "theme song," however I can't hear what's being said for most of the song, so I can't really say that just yet. Can't find lyrics, either. Something about people living in fear and suicide bombers... so, maybe not. :\
> 
> ...


 
I thought I was listening to 'Macarena'. D:


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Pulp Fiction

_The plot sucks, but the killings are gorgeous. Goddamn, these killings are gorgeous._


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

[yt]6ZW5SPGgF34[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Radiohead - Hunting Bears


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;9hx6zpDM8is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hx6zpDM8is[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Radiohead - We Suck Young Blood (Your Time Is Up)


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

[yt]2rk6LHyUgik[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (May 29, 2011)

more Screaming Trees

Julie Paradise - Screaming Trees


----------



## Heliophobic (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;T9PDrCQ4LPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9PDrCQ4LPg[/video]

AWWWW YEEEEEAAAAHHH....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

Scream
In Flames
Come Clarity


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Weezer - We Are All On Drugs


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

Crawl Through Knives
In Flames
Come Clarity


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Weezer - This is Such a Pity


----------



## Ekho (May 29, 2011)

Earlier: 
Vessels - Wave Those Arms, Airmen



Hateful Bitch said:


> Kayo Dot - Marathon


 
I love this album!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

The Phantom of the Crimson Cloak
3 Inches of Blood
Advance and Vanquish


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

[yt]SGJFWirQ3ks[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

Transcendence [Instrumental]
DDM
Lucidity


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - 40'


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

[yt]ijFCGu4S6bk[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - Auf Achse


----------



## Vibgyor (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;zkjlNbm_56Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjlNbm_56Y[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Hole - Malibu


----------



## anero (May 29, 2011)

[yt]xCabbRjkmmM[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Hole - She Walks On Me

This band makes me completely rethink Courtney Love.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

There Will Be No Heaven for Me
Aeon
Rise to Dominate


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Hole - Doll Parts


----------



## Ekho (May 29, 2011)

Jakob - Semaphore


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Hole - Jeniffer's Body


----------



## Bliss (May 30, 2011)

Anybody wanna take me to Funkytown? C:<

[video=youtube;5CImrIKNmBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CImrIKNmBo[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Hole - Dying


----------



## anero (May 30, 2011)

[yt]BvQRRuckqM8[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Antonia - Motion City Soundtrack

_She has a lot of stupid cats who never found their way home_


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

The absolute best

[yt]6NjTVkCnFO8[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Placebo - Taste In Men


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Placebo - Protect Me From What I Want


----------



## Namba (May 30, 2011)

Disconnecktie: The Faithful Vampire - Norma Jean


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

[yt]hlSbSKNk9f0[/yt]

It turned out so right, for strangers in the night~


----------



## Hir (May 30, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Queen of the Borrowed Light

yeeeeah :>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;U-eLGG0cEWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-eLGG0cEWs[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Guillemots - Annie, Let's Not Wait


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;fsR6gYebyPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsR6gYebyPU&feature=BFa&list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=28[/video]


----------



## Takun (May 30, 2011)

New Modest Mouse song :3

[yt]Ts_CnIFrjn4[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Takun said:


> New Modest Mouse song :3
> 
> [yt]Ts_CnIFrjn4[/yt]


 
omg ;;
must listennn
(after this)

[video=youtube;muDSzn9m9nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muDSzn9m9nI[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Green Day - Burnout


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2011)

Ghost of a Stranger
The Faceless
Akeldama


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

Olafur Arnalds


----------



## Vibgyor (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;ghxFkENEMRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghxFkENEMRA[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (May 30, 2011)

FLCL soundtrack, more specifically these two songs.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2011)

Lonely Day
System of a Down
Hypnotize


----------



## Vibgyor (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;mhaLzAe95XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaLzAe95XQ[/video]


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

Lately I've been pretty hooked on Coldplay's _A Rush of Blood to the Head_ and Radiohead's _The King of Limbs_.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

nontoxic said:


> and Radiohead's _The King of Limbs_.


 
I appreciate the sentiment.

System of a Down - I-E-A-I-A-I-O


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I appreciate the sentiment.


 
Anytime. I'm a pretty big fan of yours, just to let you know. When I say pretty big, I mean friggin' huge.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

nontoxic said:


> Anytime. I'm a pretty big fan of yours, just to let you know. When I say pretty big, I mean friggin' huge.


 
Also I am just letting you know, Thom Yorke is _mine_ and I have no intention of sharing. 

We Are Scientists - Mucho Mas


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Also I am just letting you know, Thom Yorke is _mine_ and I have no intention of sharing.



Okay! I'll stay away from Thom if I get Jonny Greenwood. Deal? 

_No One Loves Me & Neither Do I_ by Them Crooked Vultures.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

nontoxic said:


> Okay! I'll stay away from Thom if I get Jonny Greenwood. Deal?


 
Deal. Good song choice, btw.

We Are Scientists - History Repeats


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Deal. Good song choice, btw.



Thanks! I like my song choices. Yours, too.

_Shell Games_ by Bright Eyes


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Beck - Que Onda Guero


----------



## Vibgyor (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;fFfbxpTSwwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFfbxpTSwwU[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;i0RvHsa6sIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0RvHsa6sIA[/video]

mind=blown


----------



## Bliss (May 31, 2011)

The coolest lyrics ever in my opinion <3_

'Cause you're my fella, my guy,
Hand me your stella and fly,
By the time I'm out the door,
You tear men down like Roger Moore_

_Run out to meet you, chips and pitta,
You say 'when we married",
 'cause you're not bitter,
"There'll be none of him no more,"
I cried for you on the kitchen floor_

[video=youtube;b-I2s5zRbHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-I2s5zRbHg[/video]


----------



## cad (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;uVefPPr69NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVefPPr69NU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Nageki no Mori


----------



## Hir (May 31, 2011)

Isis - From Sinking


----------



## Morgoth (May 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ebWYwyDk_Y&feature=related

The women singing + Morgan Freeman's voice never gets old.


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Beck - Hell Yes


----------



## Hir (May 31, 2011)

Unexpect - Unfed Pendulum


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Radiohead - Go Slowly


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 31, 2011)

One With the Flies
Soilwork
Stabbing the Drama


----------



## Bliss (May 31, 2011)

_'Cause everytime we touch, I get this feeling
And everytime we kiss, I swear I could fly
Can't you feel my heart beat fast?
I want this to last
I need you by my side

'Cause everytime we touch, I feel the static
And everytime we kiss, I reach for the sky
Can't you hear my heart beat so?
I can't let you go
I want you in my life_

[video=youtube;LjZ2zwXbta4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjZ2zwXbta4[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - Hysteria


----------



## Ekho (May 31, 2011)

Red Sparowes - At the Soundless Dawn


----------



## Glitch (May 31, 2011)

The Castle - Renard vs. Kitsune^2


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Textbook Under The Sea


----------



## Glitch (May 31, 2011)

Break Harder - Mayhem  

[video=youtube;kQvnRAyAQOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvnRAyAQOQ[/video]


----------



## anero (May 31, 2011)

[yt]J8L21cnJ5Wo[/yt]


----------



## Namba (May 31, 2011)

sexeh tunes bro.
as for me... Emery - Butcher's Mouth


----------



## Hir (May 31, 2011)

Moss - Gate III - Devils From The Outer Dark

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

35:31 OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



:]


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

The Prodigy - Stand Up

I'm trying to decide what to rip now since I finished ripping all my Prodigy albums. Maybe Falconer or The Killers.


----------



## Ekho (May 31, 2011)

maudlin of the Well - Bath


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 31, 2011)

Reggie Watts - Fuck Shit Stack


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

The Prodigy - Omen


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 31, 2011)

Fallout soundtracks


----------



## anero (May 31, 2011)

[yt]GgQtf-b9jNI[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Fallout soundtracks


 
Which one? Or all of them? I really love 3's soundtrack but I have this love/hate feeling towards New Vegas'.

The Prodigy - Weather Experience


----------



## CannotWait (May 31, 2011)

"||" {[]} {[]} ||_ - Schism


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2011)

today is the day - christianized magick


----------



## anero (May 31, 2011)

[yt]hKeapWaTMlQ[/yt]



Senzuri Champion said:


> today is the day - christianized magick


 
hell yes


----------



## CannotWait (May 31, 2011)

I tried to listen to eleven songs simultaneously. So I suppose what I ended up listening to was my brain being raped by a brass doorknob.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2011)

anero said:


> hell yes


 
this album's kinda draggy

i like that i can say i'm listening to STEVE AUSTIN'S band though
(not the wrestler)
(that's zoogz rift's band)
(rip zoogz)


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

The Prodigy - Voodoo People


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 31, 2011)

"Bad Year" - Iron Monkey

[video=youtube;MQmrChMHfr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQmrChMHfr0[/video]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 31, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Which one? Or all of them? I really love 3's soundtrack but I have this love/hate feeling towards New Vegas'.
> 
> The Prodigy - Weather Experience


 
Mostly 3's. I'm still breaking in New Vegas. She's like an ol' irradiated saddle, yeehaw...?!


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;HChafej1nbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HChafej1nbo&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 1, 2011)

Les Discrets - Song for mountains


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;w86EdQvNsfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w86EdQvNsfU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 1, 2011)

[yt]PPcds3jOhRQ[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 2, 2011)

Weezer - Haunt You Every Day


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2011)

"Castor" - Daft Punk


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Eiffel 65 - Living in a Bubble


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;MsW8rXPcnM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=BFa&list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=45[/video]
Nice song


----------



## anero (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]Yq6jemERSQs[/yt]


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDTmKNl3e6Q  HammerFall!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;zFzXwAxXaxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFzXwAxXaxU&feature=BFa&list=PL12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&index=50[/video]
A different excerpt. Maybe I should just buy the damned album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]J5KcDmH2XkI[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 2, 2011)

Jakob - Everything All Of The Time


----------



## anero (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]tk7hmZ4q_ck[/yt]


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Imogen Heap - Come Here Boy


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;-wVfoeoaefI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wVfoeoaefI[/video]


----------



## Lexion12 (Jun 2, 2011)

My Own Summer(Shove it)-Deftones


----------



## Brenny (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]PzEgrNigZdw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Graphic



[yt]K3HXxL6vAVQ[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 3, 2011)

Dime Western - Screaming Trees. I fucking LOVE this band.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Currently overgoing a Dream theater marathon.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;5mV_HHL-h6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mV_HHL-h6g[/video]


Got my pocket full of real tales....


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;toV84pYmI0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toV84pYmI0g[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - My Favorite Accident


----------



## Hir (Jun 3, 2011)

Year Of No Light - Persephone (Enna)


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 3, 2011)

"Love all over the World" - Men Without Hats (aka Hommes sans Chapeau) (too old for youtube)


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Weezer - Pardon Me

Shameful music secret: Make Believe is my favorite Weezer album.


----------



## Hir (Jun 4, 2011)

sleepmakeswaves - so that the children will always shout her name


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2011)

Rotting Horse
HORSE the Band
A Natural Death


----------



## Plantar (Jun 4, 2011)

Rainbow Tree - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;64xUPzhy4KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64xUPzhy4KQ[/video]


HAH! OOFALS!


----------



## Bliss (Jun 4, 2011)

:3c

[video=youtube;5X-Mrc2l1d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-Mrc2l1d0[/video]


----------



## anero (Jun 4, 2011)

[yt]H6rGV5p8A2c[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZES2sUqydtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZES2sUqydtg[/video]

The most badass song from the album in my opinion.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2011)

â€¦æ–­é ­å°ã¯èª°ãŒç‚ºã«æºã‚Œã‚‹
Distraught Overlord
DICTATOR


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (Jun 4, 2011)

So, If I'm not retarded this should work. I'm not holding out much hope though.
[video=youtube;DI3A_Mx0tMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI3A_Mx0tMQ[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 4, 2011)

[yt]FdAIMCKK_-w[/yt]

[yt]MmKOOsxSiOA[/yt]

I'm planning to make this gravity thing later, maybe on tuesday.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2011)

Godhead's Lament
Opeth
Still Life


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> black rose green sun
> 
> The most badass song from the album in my opinion.


 
so much agree


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;3ArN5p-8_JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ArN5p-8_JY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 4, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - (A Shimmering Radiance) Diadem of 12 Stars


----------



## Branch (Jun 4, 2011)

Elephant Gun - Beirut


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 4, 2011)

Placebo - Protect Me From What I Want

This song...it reminds me of a lot of things.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 4, 2011)

[yt]d7TevRp4SPM[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 4, 2011)

Placebo - Taste In Men

Thanks to Alex for introducing me to this band. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;TUagt12CFuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUagt12CFuQ[/video]

Hawww yeah. Shit just got real.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 4, 2011)

"Lets go all the way"- Sly fox.  Although, the ICP cover is better than the original.


----------



## Hir (Jun 4, 2011)

Swans - Mother's Milk


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 4, 2011)

This.
Oscillating white noise.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 4, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> This.
> Oscillating white noise.


 
Oscillating brown noise with this song: 
[yt]JCWNcKI-RaY[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

Titus Andronicus- A More Perfect Union


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Antisocial
Anthrax 
State of Euphoria


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;2DfYLar2QGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI[/video]

DAS HNNNNG.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Ram It Home


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;PNa_0ZQ3RcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNa_0ZQ3RcE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Vu4Woq5a7Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu4Woq5a7Cw[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 5, 2011)

Ghast - O Akhea Rheon


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2011)

Joule and Ko0x - Caroline in Neon


----------



## Hir (Jun 6, 2011)

Cold Body Radiation - Nothing


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;hKCpd1rf0ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKCpd1rf0ds[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 6, 2011)

[yt]lIKuXnzuYGs[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Dinosaurs


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2011)

Nobody loves me...


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Surprise


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 6, 2011)

Obviously "Want You Gone" from Portal 2.
Gosh.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Sie hat was vermisst

I'm learning some German so it went well in the background.


----------



## Hir (Jun 6, 2011)

Year Of No Light - Abbesse


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;KgemeBsgCQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgemeBsgCQY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

Emilie Autumn - Thank God I'm Pretty


----------



## Ley (Jun 6, 2011)

Armada Latina by Cypress hill ft pitbull


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 6, 2011)

If Possible
Soilwork
Stabbing the Drama


----------



## Hir (Jun 6, 2011)

Immolation - Lost Passion


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nobody loves me...



I liked Mysterions better


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Radiohead - 4 Minute Warning


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

Way to much Lupe Fiasco for my own good.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> Way to much Lupe Fiasco for my own good.


 
Kick, Push is a great song.

Radiohead - Last Flowers to the Hospital


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2011)

[yt]SGJ4FQrLCzM[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Radiohead - Nude


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2011)

Radiohead - All I Need


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Radiohead - I Will. (No Man's Land.)


----------



## Isen (Jun 7, 2011)

The Appleseed Cast- The Argument


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

The radiohead in this thread has now made me watch and listen to the video below just by association. Hope you're happy radiohead furries.

[yt]xbyu3hNpHG0[/yt]


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 7, 2011)

The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

SEL OST - duvet cyberia reMIX


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;d0PeInBQEaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0PeInBQEaY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2011)

[yt]RsR9gRCjVUQ[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;FLeBFfTzj4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeBFfTzj4Y[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2011)

Rapunzel
Emilie Autumn
Enchant


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

Various Artists - Agnus Dei XI

Album is Gregorian Chants


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 7, 2011)

Threads of Fate soundtrack - Underground Ruins


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;dqlK1qcxcdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqlK1qcxcdw[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 7, 2011)

[yt]q3iWGbAQyfQ[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2011)

Howard Jones - Things can only get better.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 7, 2011)

_You rocked my world, you know you did 
And everything Iâ€™m gonna give (You rocked my world) 
And there ainâ€™t nothing we could find 
Someone like you to call mine (You rocked my world) _

[video=youtube;g4tpuu-Up90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4tpuu-Up90[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;272gMPaHwU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=272gMPaHwU8[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Gothic Lolita
Emilie Autumn
Opheliac


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

[yt]i-VseBYn5Uo[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 8, 2011)

STAR234

It's not music. Just Japorn.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;pDi9nlQ7TiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDi9nlQ7TiQ&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ec_V5hpZoqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec_V5hpZoqI[/video]

Fuck the haters. I like Cypress Hill because I think they sound awesome, not because they're potheads.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 8, 2011)

[yt]EgCK5uL7ts8[/yt]


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 8, 2011)

bedste sang fra danmark :3 det er ogsÃ¥ min favorit non-metal sang!
[video=youtube;5JoUQ8ty3m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JoUQ8ty3m0[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey.

More Blue Oyster Cult or I get the stick.

[video=youtube;HAXLlaW_4cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAXLlaW_4cM[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 9, 2011)

[yt]54r2LTGlEs0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;-B6RYeAx6MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B6RYeAx6MY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Riavis (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an-nknHiaiU

Katatonia: My Twin


Haven't listened to them for a long time, living in beautiful monotonous nostalgia <3


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

Im playing the guitar on the Google page for my cat Red
So that I guess


----------



## Riavis (Jun 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Im playing the guitar on the Google page for my cat Red
> So that I guess


 
That thing turned out to be a LOT more fun than I thought. That was a good half hour distraction for me >_>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;XehJYo93cV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XehJYo93cV0&feature=BFa&list=PL7C7787EB2272A422&index=107[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 9, 2011)

All that Remains' new CD.


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

Neutral Milk Hotel oh wow I'm such a fucking hipster please god kill me


----------



## Hir (Jun 9, 2011)

Altar of Plagues - Through the Collapse: Gentian Truth


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Altar of Plagues - Through the Collapse: Gentian Truth


Altar Of Plagues is fucking delicious. I need to get White Tomb... again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 9, 2011)

Liar
Emilie Autumn
Opheliac


----------



## Bliss (Jun 10, 2011)

FaF, I'm begging you for mercy.

[video=youtube;y7ZEVA5dy-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 10, 2011)

BoA - SARA


----------



## Isen (Jun 10, 2011)

Radiohead- Like Spinning Plates


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 10, 2011)

Gym Class Heroes - 2nd Period: Shoot Down The Stars


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 10, 2011)

Skrillex and the Holly dolly song (lovana's polka)


----------



## Isen (Jun 10, 2011)

Modest Mouse- Convenient Parking


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 10, 2011)

[yt]28gNtkEVwyc[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 10, 2011)

Way to much John Legend.

Like this:
[yt]o-AbEO6J8s0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;kY5gdPfRDgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY5gdPfRDgk[/video]



(specter) said:


> [yt]28gNtkEVwyc[/yt]


 
Aha... the singing is so fucking terrible that it's awesome. I guess that's the kinda attitude I get for listening to Noise.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 10, 2011)

Spin that leek, girl! xD

[video=youtube;4om1rQKPijI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4om1rQKPijI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;QcsM9eiZHaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcsM9eiZHaM[/video]

This song got really old... but the music video makes it sound new for me, even though it's probably not.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 11, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video]
> 
> This song got really old... but the music video makes it sound new for me, even though it's probably not.


 
Nice I have that one on my iPod as well as Facebreaker.

[yt]4KTx24e6iXU[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 11, 2011)

[yt]XtCW-axRJV8[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 11, 2011)

[yt]nHHM5Lpu6J0[/yt]


----------



## anero (Jun 11, 2011)

[yt]a6ozRl795m4[/yt]
bonus penguins


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 11, 2011)

[yt]guHdbkSAA2Y[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;TDKG5De_8js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDKG5De_8js[/video]

My favorite two-man Canadian industrial metal band.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 11, 2011)

La vÃ©ritÃ© fermÃ©e
Lacroix DesphÃ¨res
Dernier Paradis


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;APWIMf9cIro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APWIMf9cIro[/video]

Very fitting when you realize Gamzee's staring at you from my sig.

Yes... I was actually sitting down and listening to this.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, there's weeaboo to me. :3_ 

Bokutachi wa ikiru hodo ni
Nakushiteku sukoshi zutsu
Itsuwari ya uso o matoni
Tachisukumu koe mo naku_

[video=youtube;NR8OVA-iCrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR8OVA-iCrA[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2011)

[yt]3wInHktd7hU[/yt]


----------



## Kibu (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;GJv9KpU0cPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJv9KpU0cPY[/video]

gotta love that song <3, is pretty calm


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;MmZexg8sxyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk[/video]

I got the urge to see this video right when seeing this thread!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

manson youth - eaten alive by rats


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Falconer - Power


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2011)

Fucking awesome techno
[video=youtube;n8U0T74wroo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8U0T74wroo[/video]
OMFG 4:01 - 4:32


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Falconer - Der Turssons Dottar I Vange


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Falconer - The Clarion Call 

Falconer is bedroom music. Just saying.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 12, 2011)

Savlonic - Wandering eye


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Falconer - Carnival of Disgust


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;HdLayh2gUvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLayh2gUvA[/video]

I came through _all_ of my orifices.


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

40:1 - Sabaton


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Playing this for my sister cause she's wearing a Beatles shirt
[yt]CooWivqYEeQ[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDgicHJI1L4

Samael, Black Hole Verso Mix.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Idioteque by Radiohead.
How does a song get to be this catchy? I'll never know.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;y0nGMg2Qadw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0nGMg2Qadw[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;-gMbMyo7fc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gMbMyo7fc8&lc=ulcAYfKUaJ6jYnRms_KSmwRvByx3xG7NllIgUme3fLU&feature=inbox[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;xZmb-83D6d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZmb-83D6d0[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 13, 2011)

Bassnectar - Massive Attack Remix


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

dan jones - penis spam melody


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;FhWvAevRq5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhWvAevRq5M&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

stupid fucking taylor swift on tv bitchin about an ex


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Reptile


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

soem lil simpson wanna-bieber twink lookin kid on tv

ugh


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

Ali Project - Kinjirareta Asobi

yaay RM musics


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Green Day - Holiday


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

she's dope - down w/ webster


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

Ali Project - Baragoku Otome 

these motherfuckin violins in the intro
unf


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

yessssssss
pitbull & neyo - give me everything

this is the best


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

double post, my bad


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

Aesop Rock - Coffee


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Now's my time!
Queen - We Will Rock You - We Are The Champions


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]QzlNFcT2aOE[/yt]
Excelelnt


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;7YvAYIJSSZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 13, 2011)

Sigur RÃ³s - Untitled #3 (Samskeyti)

this song is hypnotizing.


----------



## Isen (Jun 13, 2011)

Fucked Up- Son the Father


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity

(previous Journey - Don't Stop Believing)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]XK2p-dr3s5o[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

System of a Down - BYOB


----------



## Cyril (Jun 13, 2011)

Riverside - Hybrid Times

I have this problem sometimes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]HIdSziGek08[/yt]

just going through the whole LoveHateTragedy album


----------



## Hir (Jun 13, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Crystal Ammunition


----------



## anero (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]AEKbFMvkLIc[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 13, 2011)

The Patient
Tool
Lateralus


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Adam Lambert - What Do You Want From Me

(900th post, yay)


----------



## anero (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]44nvsgVNxhM[/yt]

it's so fucking weird hearing jacob bannon's cleans though


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 13, 2011)

Schism
Tool
Lateralus


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2011)

homomilitia - dyskryminacja

theyre a militia 
a militia of _homos_
i think this song is about discrimination
its polish


----------



## Cyril (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes - Close To The Edge

The world is a wonderful place.


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2011)

Titus Andronicus- Fear and Loathing in Mahwah, NJ



Skift said:


> Aesop Rock - Coffee


 
T A K E N O P R I S O N E R S

<3


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

It took me so long to figure out what he was saying on that song.

Soman - Noistyle


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 14, 2011)

Radiohead - My Iron Lung


----------



## Hir (Jun 14, 2011)

Deathspell Omega - Abscission


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - Souvenir de Florence


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Vendetta - Slipknot.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2011)

RHCP - Scar Tissue


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Girl Talk - All Day


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 14, 2011)

Guiles theme


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2011)

The White Stripes - Prickly Thorn, But Sweetly Worn


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

Dance Without You - Skylar Grey


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

The White Stripes - Icky Thump


----------



## Bliss (Jun 15, 2011)

_Let me hear you say, this shit is bananas
B-A-N-A-N-A-S_

[video=youtube;gZHjRQjbHrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZHjRQjbHrE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

No Gwen no why'd you give up on the best thing ever :c

[yt]TR3Vdo5etCQ[/yt]


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm listening to my refridgerator, poor thing doesn't have much life left by the sound of it.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 15, 2011)

_I can't wait to go back and do Japan 
Get me lots of brand new fans 
Osaka, Tokyo 
You Harajuku girls 
Damn, you've got some wicked style_
​[video=youtube;UdcObAQ5OOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdcObAQ5OOM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;1UMU7bYeE04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UMU7bYeE04[/video]

I don't always listen to rap. But when I do, I listen to this asshole.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;3zcMS-ZKN0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zcMS-ZKN0g[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Simon and Garfunkel - Sound of Silence


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

nyan nyan nyan

but not nyancat

I'm listening to waning moon by circulating


----------



## Raphael (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;hvHKFEFX4Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvHKFEFX4Gw[/video]

\m/

Off the album, Homefront: Songs For The Resistance


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Original Studio Version)


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

Garbage - Stupid Girl

the biggest crush on Shirley Manson~


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

Mono - Pure as Snow (Trails of the Winter Storm)

I just woke up why am I listening to this album now


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

She Wants Revenge - True Romance


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2011)

AFX - I'm self employed


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;MReV9dkAVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Aliyah - Try Again


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

Bodies of Water - If I Were A Bell


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2011)

My sister made me it through Rush - Fly By Night so I'm making her sit through I Believe In A Thing Called Love - The Darkness.
Take that, bitch.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2011)

[yt]glb2U6y-GdU[/yt]
mmmm yeaaa


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

Gorillaz - Superfast Jellyfish


----------



## Random User (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;eiOoc8SPJUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiOoc8SPJUc[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2011)

[yt]rB7ONnfIjaI[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tallest Man on Earth- Love Is All


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;PvpWJhxp8m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvpWJhxp8m4[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 16, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO

yes!


----------



## Bliss (Jun 16, 2011)

Cher's 70s' hits bundle. 

[video=youtube;0ETIPZS073Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ETIPZS073Q[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 16, 2011)

My daily dose of Electro Gypsy - Savlonic


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 16, 2011)

Keine Lust!


----------



## keretceres (Jun 16, 2011)

Currently I am listening to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tTzO3ZWuI*

Qntal - FrÃ¼hling   *


----------



## Hir (Jun 16, 2011)

Ludicra - A Larger Silence


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Adam Lambert - What Do You Want From Me


----------



## Ekho (Jun 16, 2011)

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 16, 2011)

My step-brother shared it with me.

[yt]E9fqj9rI31k[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 16, 2011)

Devin Townsend Project - Stand


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Mastodon - The Czar

been way too long since I listened to this album.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

The Human Abstract - Polaris

need to listen to more from this band before I can properly judge them.


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzlfKts8Xx4

Some fools fool themselves


----------



## anero (Jun 16, 2011)

[yt]rrcpzPpo8_Y[/yt]
_I don't tell him about the dream I had the night before where I'm riding in a car full of strangers and singing to some song I've never heard and smoking a cigarette and we swerve off the road and hit a tree. 
I go through the windshield and hit the edge of a fence, dislocating my jaw and flipping me into a wall where my neck is broken, and my skull is fractured. 
I bleed to death in excruciating pain. 
I will have this dream periodically until I meet all of the strangers, one by one introducing them all to one another until we are a close group of friends. I will set these events in motion, and I will die. 
But today in the warm light of the sunset, I don't see it. I just see the sunset. I smile back and shake my head. I have absolutely no idea. I am afraid.	_​


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 16, 2011)

Filigree and shadow - This Mortal Coil ('87 CD release....one of the first in DDD)


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 2 OST - Track 02 - Venice Rooftops


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2011)

Papa Roach - Code Of Energy


----------



## Isen (Jun 17, 2011)

Electric Wizard- Barbarian


----------



## Isen (Jun 17, 2011)

Wilco- Radio Cure

:c


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 17, 2011)

[yt]i0sezoBzESk[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2011)

Papa Roach - Singular Indestructible Droid


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Outkast - B.o.b. (Bombs Over Baghdad)


----------



## Bliss (Jun 17, 2011)

Gaga's new music video. :3

[video=youtube;QeWBS0JBNzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeWBS0JBNzQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 17, 2011)

65daysofstatic - Radio Protector

music is awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;LtPd1BVWlqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPd1BVWlqQ[/video]

One of my favorite songs from him.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZdiOHCaKKEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdiOHCaKKEY[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;PVaqM16C9qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVaqM16C9qQ[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;GrYG9sCk4NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrYG9sCk4NA[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Denpa Onna no Seishun Otoko


Very cute series!



[yt]TbJnlJvm80I[/yt]
Arpeggio


----------



## Tayler (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;4ZI-SkL3gPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZI-SkL3gPg[/video]

Linus' Blanket - Gray Noise


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 17, 2011)

[yt]cm28YAvY8Kg[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 17, 2011)

[yt]iuXkhE0VMcw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 17, 2011)

Tool - Schism

mainly because I need to get the song structure down. partly because it's awesome.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 17, 2011)

[yt]8gyLR4NfMiI[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Lady Gaga - Edge of Glory


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Therion - O Fortuna


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;GHEUsGhUtgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEUsGhUtgg[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Eminem - Cold Wind Blows


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Stevie Wonder - Superstition


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;YXlx8_ZKW-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlx8_ZKW-I[/video]

Hell fucking yeah.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Kevin Rudolf - Let It Rock


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Guns n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Queens Of The Stone Age - Little Sister


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Bon Jovi - (Wanted) Dead Or Alive


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

William said:


> Kevin Rudolf - Let It Rock


 
Oh my god. I haven't listened to that song in such a long time. I fucking loved that song. ;F;

[video=youtube;svVcB-OmOlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svVcB-OmOlk[/video]

Too many Sollux's in my post. This song will now always remind me of him. FUCK me.


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh my god. I haven't listened to that song in such a long time. I fucking loved that song. ;F;


 
I was a little reluctant to post it since it would probably be considered "Why would you even listen to that" category, but it's pure nostalgia. 

NYC is my favorite song by him.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Matrix Soundtrack* - Clubbed To Death


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;N6gq0dy2d8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6gq0dy2d8s[/video]

NNGGGGRRRRAAAAAAAWWWW FUCKIN' HOSTILE!!



William said:


> I was a little reluctant to post it since it would probably be considered "Why would you even listen to that" category, but it's pure nostalgia.


 
I got over being ashamed or embarrassed over what I listen to a while ago. It's nice being able to listen to whatever you want without worrying about people criticizing you. It's one of the little things in life that make me happy.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

James Blunt - You're Beautiful
And don't worry, it's not the stupid censored version.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 17, 2011)

Radiohead - No Surprises

It wouldn't be a surprise if I just let this run into the next album, considering I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> *The Matrix Soundtrack* - Clubbed To Death


 
You, sir, win 14.3 internets.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> You, sir, win 14.3 internets.


 
Why thank you!
Does this change your opinion?

Missy Elliot - Get Your Freak On


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

All that Remains, "Won't go Quietly"


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

Destiny's Child - Emotion


----------



## Cyril (Jun 17, 2011)

Radiohead - Kid A

hey look, I did let it run.
this album is trippy. I can't really say that about any other album I own, for better or worse.


----------



## anero (Jun 17, 2011)

[yt]IcUBI-YVRY8[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Sage Francis - The Best Of Times

So fucking bittersweet.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 18, 2011)

_Something'sï»¿ happening in Finland._
_Something bad._
_Something really, really bad._

          [video=youtube;PjvE0TS6XrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjvE0TS6XrM[/video]

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray For Earth - True Loves


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man

I really fucked it up this time, didn't I my dear


----------



## Ekho (Jun 18, 2011)

Mono & World's End Girlfriend - Palmless Prayer / Mass Murder Refrain


----------



## Lapdog (Jun 18, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> _Something'sï»¿ happening in Finland._
> _Something bad._
> _Something really, really bad._
> 
> ...


 
I think I just vomited.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Circa Survive - Fever Dreams


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

The first Pokemon theme song, in Japan!

[video=youtube;vbrbpqs11gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbrbpqs11gw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishbone Ash - Phoenix

it's like Freebird, except not as well-known.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 18, 2011)

[yt]Cll5VTwneHA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;WO7bJLQBHvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO7bJLQBHvg[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

[yt]TKbfAZhcsLo[/yt]

I have no idea...


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

Marty Robbins - Big Iron


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Boys Noize - & Down


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

Coldplay - Violet Hill


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Oxygen Burn - Daath


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire
I've been listening to it over and over trying to memorize it, but I'm about to change.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 18, 2011)

Life's Like a River - Scorpions

So beautiful.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 18, 2011)

"Stabbing the Drama" - Soilwork


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Top Drawer - Song of A Sinner


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> "Stabbing the Drama" - Soilwork


 

I .....Love you !

Burning Angel - Arch Enemy ( Glasgow version )


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Makinen - Alla Som Inte Dansar

Swedish hip hop? Okay.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

it's kinda late at night and I feel like staying up a bit longer. Go go awesome songs.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Musicshake - Hardcore Dark


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 18, 2011)

Lady Gaga's newest song on TV.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Janelle MonÃ¡e - Tightrope


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

[yt]h4dK0vdZ1II[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

William Orbit - Purdy (Chicane Remix)
How sweet, they named a band after me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2011)

Wine Stained Lips - Catch 22


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Girl Talk - That's Right

Really nice mashup.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2011)

B.O.B ft Rivers Cuomo - Magic


----------



## Ekho (Jun 19, 2011)

Jakob - new album teaser

I can't wait for this!


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down


 

In One Ear - Cage The Elephant


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> In One Ear - Cage The Elephant


 
Awesome. 

Rye Rye - Hardcore Girls 
A new rapper I missed. (Really new, she's 19.) She can spit rhymes like nobody's business.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2011)

Berserk!
Suicidal Tendencies
Prime Cuts


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Cold War Kids - Mine Is Yours (Passion Pit Remix)


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 19, 2011)

The squealing of tires as idiots drag race outside my building -_-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2011)

STAY GOLD
DaizyStripper
LOVE


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

RÃ³isÃ­n Murphy - Pandora


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2011)

Wilco- Pot Kettle Black



William said:


> Janelle MonÃ¡e - Tightrope


I had this stuck in my head all day.  Gotta love a song that rhymes "NASDAQ" and "asscrack".


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Isen said:


> I had this stuck in my head all day.  Gotta love a song that rhymes "NASDAQ" and "asscrack".


Yeah, and the choreography in the video is just sublime. 

Asobi Seksu - Trails


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 19, 2011)

Steinkind - Trink Mich!


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Eleven Tigers - Stableface


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 19, 2011)

Dan bull - Death of ACTA


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Mob Rules - The Oswald Files (Chapters I-VI)

I barely noticed I was listening to music from the same band for 20 continuous minutes without getting tired of it. What am I doing with my life.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Fritz and the Tantrums - MoneyGrabber

Free mp3 on their website. I'm really jamming to this.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

We Die Young - Alice in Chains


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Just finished Nero - Innocence

Now we have some dirty, grimy electronic something. Song's so sexual.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

I take it back. This is way more sexual.

I have never gone "Wow, maaaan" at a song until just now, when the vocals kicked in.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;fMoPMLrqPlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMoPMLrqPlk[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Miniature Tigers - Rock And Roll Mountain Troll


----------



## anero (Jun 19, 2011)

[yt]Xhx_sNHYnOI[/yt]
triple 6 five forked tongue


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The Pains Of Being Pure At Heart - Young Adult Fiction


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

Between The Buried And Me - White Walls

hell yes.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The Protomen - The Hounds


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

A Static Lullaby - Toxic (Britney Spears cover)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2011)

Invade
Within the Ruins
Invade


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Animal Alpha - Tricky Threesome


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a funny song about the 'American Dream'. 

[video=youtube;ac02hVqLV1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac02hVqLV1Y[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The Protomen - The Good Doctor


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Coolio - Gangster's Paradise


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Gold Panda - Vanilla Minus


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Never heard of her until this guy ^. Thanks William!
Janelle MonÃ¡e - Cold War


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

Become Your None - 16 Volt

I am such a hipster.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;ccmE_a2yFK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccmE_a2yFK4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

When I'm sad, I stop being sad and start being awesome... which is why I'm listening to this song. Actually, I'm not even sad. I'm just in an awesome mood tonight.

[video=youtube;cQy4EuNICzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQy4EuNICzI&feature=related[/video]



Jared said:


> Become Your None - 16 Volt
> 
> I am such a hipster.


 
B-but 16volt is awesome. D:


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

[yt]iKTqkrDYnwM[/yt]

Awesome video and awesome song, well, by opinion that is.


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2011)

Black Wreath - Solitude Rising (Missing All Exits)


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Toadies - Possum Kingdom


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

your mother - life's too short to be a white male, age 18-25


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Tenacious D - Master Exploder


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

Guilt Machine - Season of Denial

I randomly put this on after not listening to it in like a year. 'Tis okay but Arjen's other stuff is much better. This particular song is awesome though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2011)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

[yt]DXgfyJmD-oM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

Machine Head - Halo

this song's pretty okay I guess.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 20, 2011)

Spoonman - Soundgarden




Cyril Daroun said:


> Guilt Machine - Season of Denial
> 
> I randomly put this on after not listening to it in like a year. 'Tis okay but Arjen's other stuff is much better. This particular song is awesome though.


Green and Cream is totally my favorite of Guilt Machine. I like all 6 of the songs though. :3


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Animal Alpha - Billy Bob Jackson


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]OfphZ3qETwE[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Staal - Rambokniv

Remember rap-metal? Remember how terrible it was? This proves every terrible idea sounds better in another language.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> Staal - Rambokniv
> 
> Remember rap-metal? Remember how terrible it was? This proves every terrible idea sounds better in another language.


no it dont

you ever hear french rap?


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no it dont
> 
> you ever hear french rap?


 
...Okay, you got me there. (But rap in itself isn't a bad idea, a lot of people just suck at creating anything meaningful from it.)
There are good French things and there is good rap. As far as I know, these things do not mesh well.


----------



## Nothing (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]3HiRjblCypw[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> ...Okay, you got me there. (But rap in itself isn't a bad idea, a lot of people just suck at creating anything meaningful from it.)
> There are good French things and there is good rap. As far as I know, these things do not mesh well.


 
Both of those links were absolute shit.

[yt]TM6TCGltfHM[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Both of those links were absolute shit.
> 
> [yt]


 
Don't really like your song either. Music subjectivity yadda yadda.

The Protomen - The Hounds
Can't seem to get enough of this song lately.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]gOFuXw7itnc[/yt]

if you dont like this song you dont deserve to have ears


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]
> 
> if you dont like this song you dont deserve to have ears


 
Yeah, that song is adorable and catchy. 

RÃ³isÃ­n Murphy - Pandora after I listened to that.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]yEWkgmupmaY[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]TSwaVvF7rdU[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Ayreon - Day Sixteen: Loser


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]R2oQ-DO9GGo&NR[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Cold War Kids - We Used To Vacation


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2011)

Fragile
Lacuna Coil
Karmacode


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2011)

been listening to minimal techno on the di.fm stream for the last 3 hours
having myself a rave here while playing minecraft :3
shit's intense!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]QQd7_HqR900[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Eskmo - We Got More

Hooray For Earth - True Loves

The video is gorgeous.

Animal Alpha - Catch Me

"The darker side of Friday"


----------



## Nothing (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]gOFuXw7itnc[/yt]
> 
> if you dont like this song you dont deserve to have ears


 to the contrary


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;WeCSXRQFZu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeCSXRQFZu8[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]DBOuqyqmtJk[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;XFGAAnY1x6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGAAnY1x6Y[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

Black Sun Productions - Pimp Ballad
Video is slightly NSFW.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Frenchy frenchness!

Mozart l'opera rock - l'assassymphonie


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;NjeD0-nM5r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjeD0-nM5r0[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Burnt With Water - Skinny Puppy

Can't find a good youtube vid of it, unfortunately.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

An idea that could have saved Disney a few bucks.

I need that guy's vocal range. _Need_ it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no it dont
> 
> you ever hear french rap?


 
lmao yes


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]k-aIfJtvX08[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age - Misfit Love


----------



## Hir (Jun 20, 2011)

Taake - Motpol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

The xx - Do You Mind?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;8HFyPoRGe00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HFyPoRGe00[/video]

This song is too awesome.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

You don't have to listen to the song, just "like" the first comment.
JUST GO!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> You don't have to listen to the song, just "like" the first comment.
> JUST GO!


 
I thought it was going to be Just Go by Staind. I am disappoint.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably the best classic song ever.

Journey - Don't Stop Believing


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

This is perhaps the most beautiful song Haujobb has ever released.

[video=youtube;d0PeInBQEaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0PeInBQEaY[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2011)

Hinay ma tov.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

[yt]YEbNmK-rNuQ[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Eminem - Without Me


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

The Mars Volta - Day of the Baphomets

bongo solo bongo solo bongo solo


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Circa Survive - Get Out

I love singing this song. The venom when he sings/yells "It's not worth it to try, _get out_" draws me in. When I sing along to that part, I always find myself with a deadpan gaze and drawing my lip back to a sneer.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2011)

[yt]uzgRIOrJxmQ[/yt]


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 21, 2011)

Horslips - Furniture

Of all the songs I have heard about chairs it is my favourite.


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

The Protomen - Here Comes The Arm

"Tom, the city needs you now. This city needs you now." QQ


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

Xkore- Muff
It's Jamaican infused dupstep


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 21, 2011)

my sister playing kerosene - miranda lambert on guitar

edit
oh god now its dixie chicks - goodbye earl


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Trying to space out my posts a little bit more and add more content to them in this thread. Let me know if it feels like I'm link spamming.

The Protomen - Father of Death

"Can I take it back? Can I turn off this machine before it destroys everything that I love?"

A lot of people found parallels between this character within Act II and the man who invented the atomic bomb. A little bit haunting and creepy if you think about it too long.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2011)

[yt]DXgfyJmD-oM[/yt]

I've listened to them for such a long time, but I've been listening to them like crazy lately.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 21, 2011)

21st Century Girl by... Willow Smith! \^.^/


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

A very very very quiet version of Deadmau5's Strobe.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 21, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> A very very very quiet version of Deadmau5's Strobe.


 
Silence then?
Isn't Strobe really quiet anyway lol


Eels - From Which I Came/A Magic World


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition

I will never be able to hear the lyrics of this song right after a misheard lyrics video I saw.
oh and yeah this song is awesome


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;_mrzyTS-wr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrzyTS-wr8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany

...yeah, the lyrics are as stupid as the title makes them sound.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;IgFwiCApH7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgFwiCApH7E[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 21, 2011)

mewithoutYou - Flamethrower


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age - Everybody Knows That You're Insane

That guitar. Delicious.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Sigur Ros - E-bow
I've been spinning this album too much. Which isn't really a bad thing considering it's awesome. Too much may in fact be incorrect phrasing. Damned if I care.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 21, 2011)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;oUmvPgH5iD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUmvPgH5iD0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 21, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> A very very very quiet version of Deadmau5's Strobe.


 I like the (club edit) for  Deadmau5's Strobe


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Them Crooked Vultures - Elephants

This band is one of the best things I've been introduced to.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;x1MuB4EepQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1MuB4EepQQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Queen - Brighton Rock

yes please


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2011)

I Know Where You Sleep


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

Minature Tigers - Rock and Roll Mountain Troll

It's stupidly fun and catchy.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 22, 2011)

Music for the Undead

It's darkish, but not so that it's depressing


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I Know Where You Sleep


The Emilie Autumn song?

Now I'm listening to... Jesse McCartney! Yay! ^.^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 22, 2011)

Radiohead - High and Dry

[yt]BciOfJsqh7M[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;2fUpYnu8Fj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fUpYnu8Fj8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]2M1aUwPFBV8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

Muse - Starlight

because dammit it was stuck in my head so I had to listen to it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> The Emilie Autumn song?


 Yeah?

"Burn Away" - Foo Fighters


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah?


Oh okay was just wonderin' 'cuz she's really cool. B)
Edit: now listening to Dido. <3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2011)

"Everything Went Black" - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;KUOeibCly70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOeibCly70[/video]

New Haujobb video! :]


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]YEbNmK-rNuQ[/yt]

The lyrics to this song are amazing.
"Robots, robots. Brainwashed babies. Blood from a leech. Spoken rabies. Spastic, plastic, battery acid. Yank on the leash, draggin you backwards. Oh my, closed eyes, never see it coming."


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

Haken - Drowning in the Flood

it's hard to believe this song is only 9 minutes long considering the amount of things it does in those 9 minutes.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 22, 2011)

I like lollipops. <3

[video=youtube;6md5RSnVUuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]nHlJODYBLKs[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 22, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Slipknot - Psychosocial


[yt]kspPE9E1yGM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

Yndi Halda - Illuminate My Heart, My Darling!

this song agrees with life.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Oh okay was just wonderin' 'cuz she's really cool. B)
> Edit: now listening to Dido. <3


 
yes, Emilie Autumn is amazing ^_^


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;YXlx8_ZKW-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlx8_ZKW-I[/video]


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 22, 2011)

Sadly, this.
[video=youtube;DxGGIpJWwM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxGGIpJWwM4[/video]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;JICTJO-5oOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JICTJO-5oOg[/video]

I like this song


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]ZdbZXuhNP74[/yt]

So relaxing.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> [yt]ZdbZXuhNP74[/yt]
> 
> So relaxing.



it sure is ^_^ and I have a subwoofer connected to my pc so, it's even more relaxing


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;B6EZJNVwdFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6EZJNVwdFs[/video]


----------



## Isen (Jun 23, 2011)

Okkervil River- The Valley


----------



## Plantar (Jun 23, 2011)

CNR - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

So, French rap is terrible. What about German rap?

[yt]fV7g6teHcy0[/yt]

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]M1_CLW-NNwc[/yt]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> So, French rap is terrible. What about German rap?
> 
> [yt]fV7g6teHcy0[/yt]
> 
> I'm okay with this.



it's ok but, in my opinion I like this better

[video=youtube;ya4yCa0eQr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya4yCa0eQr8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

The Midtown Madness 2 pause menu music


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]mBcDoZnN8ac[/yt]

There is not a single thing wrong with this song. That guitar, those lyrics. My favorite band right now next to Circa Survive and TV on the Radio.


----------



## Ley (Jun 23, 2011)

Afterlife- A7x


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

Bass Down Low - Cataracs
Live at the MMVAs on tv.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 23, 2011)

Turn Around and Take a Look - The Lemon Pipers

Learning the bassline and chord progression and vocal melody so I can work on a cover of it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]wxU3MI7EumI[/yt]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;3MLp7YNTznE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;pk225_E2PRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk225_E2PRI[/video]



furryraffic said:


> [video=youtube;3MLp7YNTznE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE[/video]


 
Yes.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]6KBkZY-AKew[/yt]

Jazzy electronic music. It's kind of relaxing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;hylbI1e2S14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hylbI1e2S14&feature=BFa&list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=62[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;PTFRgA5anC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFRgA5anC4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ugIbmTKrcHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugIbmTKrcHc&feature=autoplay&list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=64&playnext=2[/video]
An odd collaboration, but beautiful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;EaqQhdt1qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaqQhdt1qqk[/video]

I'm not a stoner or wannabe stoner. I like these guys because they're fucking great.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;DwQbPgouUYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]VwzRLgJorYQ[/yt]

Gritty, bassy, trashy electronic music is probably my favorite genre, so to speak.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2011)

Break The Cycle by Quo Vadis.

[yt]QgqJj2DiS9s[/yt]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> [yt]VwzRLgJorYQ[/yt]
> 
> Gritty, bassy, trashy electronic music is probably my favorite genre, so to speak.


 
Right on ^_^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]_waWx6Ef-Gw[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]oDgs1iroYyY[/yt]

I have absolutely no excuse for this.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;yr_jji2vdkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr_jji2vdkY&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 23, 2011)

Gospel Plow - Screaming Trees


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]0YVLa_NUbDY[/yt]


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 23, 2011)

trance and techno music are always a good choice "in my opinion"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]L1XSaMv1Mcc[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]xlziJr9iqT4[/yt]

Not bad for a one-man band.


----------



## anero (Jun 23, 2011)

[yt]u1idXNRxqSQ[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

She's Dope - Down With Webster
on tv.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;XWhInhE6emE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWhInhE6emE[/video]



William said:


> [yt]xlziJr9iqT4[/yt]


 
Who's this douchebag?


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Who's this douchebag?


 
Someone on youtube who covers songs and occasionally makes his own. Look how much fun he's having. I envy that.

And now for something completely different.
[yt]iyd8dY8rRtA[/yt]


----------



## eversleep (Jun 24, 2011)

*NSYNC <333


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 24, 2011)

Chaotic traffic - Crashing, ripping, screaming and revving.
That's my sister playing Midtown madness


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;38jSbpCXC-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38jSbpCXC-o[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 24, 2011)

[yt]QaxrANJnU2E[/yt]

Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dk4b-GEJh8AM[/video]

Crazy Train? All A-Fucking-board!!!!


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;RdPqvcN9O-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdPqvcN9O-A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2011)

[yt]-o9tj-xH1qU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream Theater - Metroplis, Pt. 1: The Miracle and The Sleeper
these guys used to be such geniuses, it sucks that most of their recent work is crap :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;FfXtkyctoR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfXtkyctoR0[/video]


----------



## Kendrubbin (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yr_s6-Q7f00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr_s6-Q7f00[/video]

[video=youtube;Wt5EHAqhR1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5EHAqhR1c[/video]

Anything by this fella.


----------



## Hir (Jun 24, 2011)

40 Watt Sun - This Alone


----------



## Bliss (Jun 24, 2011)

Katy Perry recorded '_Hot n Cold_' in Simlish for a Sims 2 expansion set. 

[video=youtube;ucYv1zX13zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucYv1zX13zU[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 24, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame - Hi Jackin Planes


THEY SAY LIFE'S A BITCH SO I'M FINGER FUCKIN' IT WITH A FINGER CONDOM ON CAUSE I DON'T TRUST SHIT


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;fjiU-wR1Wlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjiU-wR1Wlg[/video]

I haven't listened to Emilie Autumn in a really long time.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 24, 2011)

Meredith Brooks - I'm A Bitch


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]tk6uDCDNHDk[/yt]

Get oouuuuttt


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

Traffic "Dear Mr. Fantasy"


----------



## eversleep (Jun 25, 2011)

Now I'm listenin' to... Miley Cyrus! <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 25, 2011)

Deadmau5 - The reward is cheese


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]tK-E3e4l-Jo[/yt]

This is my melancholy song.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 25, 2011)

Whisper Cure - 16Volt


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;J7r564IB4qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7r564IB4qY&feature=related[/video]

I underplay these guys.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]YXlIaBO80AU[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;rqx8tAdID9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqx8tAdID9w[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]udRWDSU_iVM[/yt]

Stop being catchy, song.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]WNylyGG7kNI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 25, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Vaka

I'm listening to this album too much.
BUT IT'S SO DAMN GOOD.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]dG65eqfg6bc[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]EkplhXJgC5I[/yt]
Song for me.


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]mgV0_IRokqU[/yt]

the lyrics are my favorite thing about this song, but as always QotSA come through on awesome guitar as well.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 25, 2011)

Spirit Caravan-Lost Sun Dance


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]4A_tSyJBsRQ[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZCru-iEuvx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCru-iEuvx4[/video]


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 25, 2011)

Fettes Brot - Emanuela


----------



## Cyril (Jun 25, 2011)

Animals As Leader - CAFO

meh. probably the best song on the album but not saying much. I still should probably listen to this more though.


----------



## anero (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]H6rGV5p8A2c[/yt]


Cyril Daroun said:


> Animals As Leader - CAFO
> 
> meh. probably the best song on the album but not saying much. I still should probably listen to this more though.


 
I'm of the opinion that, while Tosin Abasi is pretty great, Animals As Leaders' self titled is really overrated. At The Dream's Edge (chimp spanner) did everything that the s/t did except better.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qsk8QQj5Nrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsk8QQj5Nrc[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;6t0zTinYook]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t0zTinYook[/video]


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 26, 2011)

My arteries harden.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> My arteries harden.


Well, stop eating Canadian Bacon! >:C


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 26, 2011)

Yula (Ma Fiancee Galactique) - Mickey3D

Something nice and comforting, and French


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

[yt]SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 26, 2011)

listening through







Specifically "Someone Like You"


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

[yt]ubsPudCH-WA[/yt]

So short, but still awesome as hell.


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2011)

[yt]oHDaKtx6bGY[/yt]

The second top rated comment is exactly how I feel about this music video.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2011)

Front Line Assembly - Angriff

Too lazy to post a link now, but I think I've posted it several times in this thread.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 26, 2011)

Savlonic - Wandering Eye, again.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 26, 2011)

[yt]kmNs5B93VvY[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2011)

Watching an LP of Condemned.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;W7g0Ox-2c3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7g0Ox-2c3M&feature=related[/video]
<3


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2011)

_I've been losing sleep - You've been going cheap
She ain't worth half of me it's true - Now I'm telling you_

_That I'm strong enough to live without you
Strong enough and I quit crying
Long enough now I'm strong enough
To know you gotta go _

[video=youtube;CGaJhGprf6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGaJhGprf6s[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]mgV0_IRokqU[/yt]

"Whatever you do, don't tell anyone."

This song creeps me out a little and I love the lyrics and message.


----------



## Isen (Jun 27, 2011)

Bon Iver- Perth


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 27, 2011)

James Yuill - This sweet song. It mainly guitar, jingle and a soft bass. Until some way through where it develops an awesome peaceful electronic side to it which gets me every time.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]i-kfH1Oqpus[/yt]


----------



## mark berman (Jun 27, 2011)

I am listening to the currently the most view song on Jeniffer's on the floor what a remix. love it.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 27, 2011)

"Bury the Dead" - Grief

[video=youtube;8B7bdzUdEng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B7bdzUdEng[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;mGC2pOpohUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGC2pOpohUE[/video]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 27, 2011)

Gears of the Apparatus- Devious

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65aI7hEBZJU


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2011)

strange music
[video=youtube;6EFJlLcbtuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EFJlLcbtuo[/video]
[video=youtube;nhcJvk_OHig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhcJvk_OHig[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]OgAMh7s-q_k[/yt]

Very sadhappy song.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;iJDBwU6Jsgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJDBwU6Jsgg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2011)

Eh, I have this one Homestuck song stuck in my head, even though I haven't listened to it in a while... and I forget what it was called since a lot of them sound the same.

Edit: It was Descend.

[video=youtube;p7Owq7SFehU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Owq7SFehU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]AjdBEazKzZY[/yt]


----------



## johnny (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBtoxH1257w
"threw it on the ground" The lonely island
my favorite  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2011)

Garbage - Stupid Girl

on repeat


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]G5oTBRQ7DCY[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;msKfJ1PicU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msKfJ1PicU4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my *current avatar from this video.

[yt]mYrPdOCM4y0[/yt]


----------



## Blutide (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]xIAF1tXFsuc[/yt]


Don't know why I feel so close to this song..


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 27, 2011)

[yt]q3iWGbAQyfQ[/yt]

In the sun of dawn...
We saw the light....
Of the first new clear day....
Chase the nightmares away....
Heaven and Hell....
Heaven or Hell....
It's up to you....


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;dj2T5xYIhSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj2T5xYIhSE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2011)

kaizers orchestra - min kvite russer


----------



## Isen (Jun 28, 2011)

The Tallest Man on Earth- Kids on the Run

[yt]zIYR3a-v1Vo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaizers Orchestra - PÃ¥ Ditt Skift

3 guesses where i got the name skift dohoho


----------



## William (Jun 28, 2011)

QotSA - Feel Good Hit of the Summer

"Nicotine, valium, vicodin, marijuana, ecstasy and alcohol
C-c-c-cocaine!"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 28, 2011)

Craig Armstrong - Weather storm
You get the same feeling as Spirited Away's train ride scene. Except it's raining and saddening.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony Blair & Vladimir Putin singing a duet. 

[video=youtube;1QXWinvD3LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QXWinvD3LQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaizers Orchestra - Bek et Hallelujah


----------



## Blutide (Jun 28, 2011)

[yt]lKg4g9zMeHI[/yt]

"oooooohhhhhh Makes me wonder....."


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;L0bQskB6AGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bQskB6AGE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

franz ferdinand - auf achse


----------



## Blutide (Jun 28, 2011)

[yt]cpR_UPYanAc[/yt]

Up next

[yt]yn4vo2oAXdw[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jun 28, 2011)

Performing on David Letterman. <3

[video=youtube;IlRF43-xaYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRF43-xaYc[/video]


----------



## anero (Jun 29, 2011)

[yt]lqmwnxqNdP8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 29, 2011)

Ayreon - The Sixth Extinction
it's a song about two worlds ending. fun stuff.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 29, 2011)

This this (this)

And So I Watch You From Afar - Gangs


----------



## Cyril (Jun 29, 2011)

Kamelot - March of Mephisto
today is a metal day for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2011)

The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic


----------



## anero (Jun 29, 2011)

[yt]P9kRXh2wHCs[/yt]
_
cuz I want to see, what's on sale whats for free
(every time I go to shop I steal from) enemies
who steal from me, and from you
(if only you knew, then you would steal too)​_


----------



## Blutide (Jun 29, 2011)

[yt]sSJWOV44Otc[/yt]

Feeling mid-evil today.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;xNZHPNySD0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNZHPNySD0w[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 30, 2011)

Rose Red
Emilie Autumn
Enchant


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Frightened Rabbit - _The Winter of Mixed Drinks_ - 'Things'






This albummm ;;


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

[yt]HDSty1MHIFA[/yt]

followed by

[yt]Eoshy071Tic[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Katy Perry - _Teenage Dream_ - 'Pearl'


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;YXlx8_ZKW-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlx8_ZKW-I[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 30, 2011)

Pariah - Hypochondriac from the Blaze of Obscurity album.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 30, 2011)

Radiohead - Idioteque

it's still awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

Do podcasts count? I'm making podcasts count.

Just Homestuck podcast bullshit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Do podcasts count? I'm making podcasts count.
> 
> Just Homestuck podcast bullshit.


 
Homestuck podcast? I want to see this.


----------



## anero (Jun 30, 2011)

[yt]0A0znl3JvIA[/yt]


----------



## Blutide (Jun 30, 2011)

[yt]BcL---4xQYA[/yt]

Again, I don't know why But goddamn I need this song more than ever recently. It really helps cure the pain inside.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

[yt]oyUBdLm3s9U[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;JbjF1wobzVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbjF1wobzVM[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 30, 2011)

[yt]oNIkhVIE1Gc[/yt]


----------



## Blutide (Jun 30, 2011)

Rise Against - Endgame ( the whole album )

Forgot how much I love these guys.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybeshewill - _I was here for a moment, then I was gone_ - 'Critical Distance'

[yt]GU2zMMyzEHg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]tSRMp0Nsd4U[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]geuIzF-shEM[/yt]

Even though this song is about faking death and burning his sister alive it's pretty catchy


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me of Kaizer's Orchestra, Shenzi. :3

[yt]qECZ7EL1Wxs[/yt]


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 1, 2011)

Epik High - Fly


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 1, 2011)

Usually I enjoy Indie-Rock.
Right now, my favourite Indie-Electronica song.
[video=youtube;nkNiwZwOLE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkNiwZwOLE0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BlueSnail (Jul 1, 2011)

Stay Crunchy by Robert Jenkees.

It's amazing. <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 1, 2011)

BlueSnail said:


> Stay Crunchy by Robert Jenkees.
> 
> It's amazing. <3


 
Quite so.
NIGHTkilla - Fear me


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Thanks for reminding me of Kaizer's Orchestra, Shenzi. :3


 No problemo~
I got their most recent album so I've been obsessing lately. 

[yt]NpEqdoZC7qQ[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-uR8bIvzFiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uR8bIvzFiY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Onnes (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;s8sMzPHj3yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8sMzPHj3yc[/video]


----------



## anero (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]vUeNDM9E2pY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]mGEQT48Ghzs[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 2, 2011)

Barnacles - Ugly Casanova


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2011)

Edit: Fuck that faggy song. Here's a song that reminded me of Homestuck before I even read it.

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

/being an enormous tool


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

[yt]pYUw5yfxICk&NR[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

Sigur RÃ³s â€“ _NÃ½ batterÃ­_ â€“ "DÃ¡narfregnir og JarÃ°arfarir"


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 2, 2011)

Journey - Separate Ways \m/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 2, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Journey - Separate Ways \m/


 
Good song.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 2, 2011)

[yt]NXDsXrsijy4[/yt]

Possibly one of the most underrated songs of the 80's.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Sigur RÃ³s â€“ _NÃ½ batterÃ­_ â€“ "DÃ¡narfregnir og JarÃ°arfarir"


 the above post is awesome.

Pink Floyd - Time
probably my favorite Pink Floyd song, and there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 2, 2011)

Freternia - Murderer (Helloween cover)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 2, 2011)

"Organ Grinder" - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Onnes (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;B73w8FmZoqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B73w8FmZoqc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 2, 2011)

Skrillex - Reptile
I probably prefer this track to the more newer ones of his.

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 3, 2011)

Spiritual - Soulsavers. <3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 3, 2011)

Metavari - _Be One Of Us And Hear No Noise_ - "Kings Die Like Other Men"

[yt]nuNRhX91fJs[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

No Doubt - Hella Good


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

Song is called Campgrounds I think. I haven't listened to this album in a while so I forget some of the song names... then again, I don't think Front Line Assembly named their Q3A songs... so people just come up with fan names.

I like 1:15 to the end the best. Really fits when you've gained maximum speed my both strafe jumping and rocket jumping. Gives you that "fuck yeah, I'm awesome" feeling, you know?

[video=youtube;OinLxusNRsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OinLxusNRsk&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=24&playnext=2[/video]

Man... I really need to start wasting my life on this game again.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 3, 2011)

Burn - 16 Volt


----------



## Hir (Jul 3, 2011)

Estatic Fear - Somnium Obmutum


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Journey - Separate Ways \m/


I love that song. Journey is great.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> "Organ Grinder" - Emilie Autumn


I decided to look this up because, well, the name of the song is "Organ Grinder". I like it! It's unlike anything I've heard before, in a good way.

I'm listening to this:
[yt]iKsgKCAzYRY[/yt]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jul 3, 2011)

Monkey said:


> I'm listening to this:
> [yt]iKsgKCAzYRY[/yt]


 Nostalgia'd, great song.

[video=youtube;sRcAvDaV-24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRcAvDaV-24[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 3, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time

hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 3, 2011)

Madonna - _True Blue_ - "Papa Don't Preach"


----------



## Cyril (Jul 3, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues

I don't listen to this album enough, though I should, because it's incredible.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

[yt]YDTqOz53mOI[/yt]

_No my love we can't be friends, in fact I liked you much better when you'd just pretend._


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 3, 2011)

65daysofstatic - _One Time For All Time_ - "Await Rescue"

aaagh I love 65DOS <3


----------



## Hir (Jul 3, 2011)

Suffocate For Fuck Sake - They Try To Cheer Me Up By Saying I Did Once Live A Functioning Life



Cyril Daroun said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues
> 
> I don't listen to this album enough, though I should, because it's incredible.


 
in my top 2 albums of all time


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Hocico - Devouring Rage

I think it's that artist, at least. It's unlabeled in my music folder.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 3, 2011)

"My Device" - Ayria


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 3, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> in my top 2 albums of all time


 
Guess you mean tied for best album with something else? And with what?
Or do you just mean second best. If so what is fiiirsttt

Nirvana - _Nevermind_ - "In Bloom"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cgs2yuDjy1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgs2yuDjy1g[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 3, 2011)

Prime Time, by Soulbender. I'm drowning, and it's alright with me.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

[yt]L3LtNupeyUA[/yt]

I like this album a lot.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 3, 2011)

Magdalena - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 4, 2011)

Does It Offend You, Yeah? - _Don't Say We Didn't Warn You_ - "John Hurt"

[yt]_ntEoqjnEB0[/yt]


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]izGwDsrQ1eQ[/yt]

My dad's favorite song, no lie.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Gabriella Cilmi - Sweet about me.

(Is Cilmi pronounced Kill-me?)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 4, 2011)

Electric Light Orchestra - _Out of the Blue_ - "Birmingham Blues"


----------



## Bliss (Jul 4, 2011)

Guess the movie I saw? 

[video=youtube;3JWTaaS7LdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU[/video]


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]aDaOgu2CQtI[/yt]

One of my favorite songs for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 4, 2011)

Monkey said:


> One of my favorite songs for obvious reasons.


[yt]dMH0bHeiRNg[/yt]

Evolutionary biologists. -_-;


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey now, don't hate on my major. Also that's a comedian, not a biologist.

Listening to Rio by Duran Duran.
[yt]XovoAKVOPOM[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 4, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Hey now, don't hate on my major. Also that's a comedian, not a biologist.


I don't, it sounds grand. :3

May I present the most expensive music video ever (7$ million). 

[video=youtube;0P4A1K4lXDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P4A1K4lXDo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;GYsIJ1tww5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsIJ1tww5s[/video]


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 4, 2011)

George Harrison - Isn't It A Pity

Fuck you. I'm not posting a Youtube link to the song.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 4, 2011)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 4, 2011)

Oasis â€“ _Dig Out Your Soul _â€“ "The Shock Of The Lightning"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;y-i66qm9bPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-i66qm9bPI[/video]

Dat 2:46.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]MYhyRVr6qwY[/yt]

I love the music for this game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;5saa_Bxs-lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5saa_Bxs-lw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;vQV0_PvP8uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQV0_PvP8uU[/video]


----------



## Onnes (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;aDczIfiOGz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDczIfiOGz4[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 4, 2011)

The album "Broken" by Soulsavers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

Maps And Diagrams â€“ the same day, yesterday

Youtube doesn't have it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]qt4qxYE-6q0[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 4, 2011)

Earl Sweatshirt - _Earl_ - epaR Featuring Vince Staples


----------



## Traven V (Jul 4, 2011)

The Golden Eel- Ween
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgtNuhOH2q8


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]24LwoPGtL14[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 4, 2011)

The Mars Volta - Cicatriz ESP

what is this song about anyways


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]y3ECi5gkTHY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 4, 2011)

Riverside - Reality Dream II

all three Reality Dream songs are probably the best thing the band's ever done. so awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

[yt]ltbt9MaepFY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 4, 2011)

Ever - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 4, 2011)

A repeat of the last day:

 [yt]NXDsXrsijy4[/yt]

Darkwave classic.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 5, 2011)

2DPolygon - Destination


----------



## roshigoo (Jul 5, 2011)

I never heard of Maggot Brain before, but I'm listening to it right now and it sounds cool. All good songs thanks everyone.


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Motherfucker = Redeemer, Part One


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2011)

Oum Kalthoum- Enta Omri


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 5, 2011)

"Single Sided" - Alchemist

[video=youtube;vuUziZzvMHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuUziZzvMHc[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah... 

[video=youtube;ukQzhTiX1EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukQzhTiX1EE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

Aesop Rock - Coffee

[yt]DVjB9lCSHm8[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2011)

Caspian - The Raven


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;_Aasx2fIrFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Aasx2fIrFM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

SND - Circa 1509

The fuck with what you say. This is the best minimal song ever.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

[yt]KtypSRcwIhA[/yt]

and 

[yt]QfcLcDBII78[/yt]

shut up i am reliving childhood


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;9GFI6Rf-IkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI[/video]


----------



## Ekho (Jul 5, 2011)

Riverside - Reality Dream (DVD)

Been sitting on my desk for a few months, don't know why I haven't watched it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

Swans â€“ _My Father Will Guide Me Up A Rope To The Sky_ â€“ No Words/No Thoughts


----------



## Monkey (Jul 5, 2011)

[yt]Y3vrkOqo8A8[/yt]

VAST is an alright band.


----------



## Bloodthirstywolf (Jul 5, 2011)

Showtek.   The colors of harder style


----------



## Cyril (Jul 5, 2011)

Protest the Hero - Wretch

It's basically a song off their third album, except it's on their second album. Probably the best song on Fortress as a result.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;ByU0MwpPfmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByU0MwpPfmU[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

The Glitch Mob - _Drink The Sea_ - "Animus Vox"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;gIzKWhHpMnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIzKWhHpMnU&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

The youtubefags are being assholes. Can you believe I had to make my own video for this song? Fuck.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

You might have to add loads of "I don't own this" shit so it doesn't get removed. Some obscure stuff can still be removed for copyright reasons. I know from personal experience >: I still have nightmares about it.

Katy Perry â€“ _One Of The Boys_ â€“ "Hot N Cold"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2011)

[yt]cLMn5w2niLM[/yt]

ask me n!gga you nasty n!gga  you got your tongue in my ass n!gga


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 6, 2011)

[yt]PsFra8WHfBA[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;od4pgqWdiCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od4pgqWdiCA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 6, 2011)

Java - On
It's frenchy


----------



## Bliss (Jul 6, 2011)

Sixties. :3c

STOP! IN THE NAME OF LOVE!

[video=youtube;iDPjYZxi0n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDPjYZxi0n8[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

CAKE - Commissioning a Symphony In C 

So you'll be an Austrian nobleman, commissioning a symphony in c, which defies all earthly descriptions~


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 6, 2011)

Animal Collective â€“ _Feels_ â€“ "Grass"


----------



## Cyril (Jul 6, 2011)

Dream Theater - Voices

seriously what the hell happened to this band? Their early stuff was so great and now that can't even put out a good album anymore :/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 6, 2011)

This guy- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk

I wish I could eye bulge like that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

[yt]8N0sBo1cfNU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 6, 2011)

Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows off a Dream

Oh god I'm so excited Myung's writing for the band again.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 6, 2011)

[yt]fcEc8LX1FMg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 6, 2011)

Bodies of Water - Under the Pines

most of this band's stuff is ehhh but they have some awesome songs like this one.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Got on a weird kick today.

David Bowie - Rebel Rebel


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 7, 2011)

Various works of Pavarotti.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2011)

â€¦æ–­é ­å°ã¯èª°ãŒç‚ºã«æºã‚Œã‚‹
Distraught Overlord
DICTATOR


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm currently listening to Stalaggh. Some of the most disturbing stuff I've listened to. It's great.

I can't find a video for the particular song I'm listening to, so here's another video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RgSb_tWmTs


----------



## Monkey (Jul 7, 2011)

A song that Skift sent me.

[yt]G_rQ6Av0gMY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 7, 2011)

Fake Blood - I think I like it
Not the best of songs though


----------



## lanelye (Jul 7, 2011)

Currently Iâ€™m listing to Jay Sean - Lights Off song.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 7, 2011)

[yt]SIxmPYthZGo[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 7, 2011)

The Kinks - Death Of A Clown


----------



## Bliss (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;ttQjm-8OITE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttQjm-8OITE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Ken Ashcorp - Awkward


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

CafÃ© Tacvba - _Si No_ - "Volver a comenzar"


----------



## brandondmorris1 (Jul 7, 2011)

We've got tonight by Bob Segar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;BCGzi9Wz8U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCGzi9Wz8U0&feature=BFa&list=PL07CC6DE195E29021&index=105[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2011)

[yt]oAe9kExrRwI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 7, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - I Wouldn't if You Didn't

just listening to an album from this band because I have heard things about them. Kinda not sure what my opinion is yet.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2011)

[yt]yeMAcWfaF7Q[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2011)

Lamb of God - Laid to Rest à² _à²  \m/

destroy yourself, see who gives a *fuck*

[yt]XawBYCNCxLU[/yt]

I sang/screamed this on rock band at Furry Connection North, my throat was so raw after


----------



## Tacku (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been listening to this quite a bit lately. It is almost eerie how much this song sums up my life at the moment.

[video=youtube;c87TKWgRyCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c87TKWgRyCE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2011)

[yt]GBQGGLcbmQU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;W9YRgwHPrns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9YRgwHPrns[/video]
Space Reggae?


----------



## Cyril (Jul 7, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria

Band that came up in the metal thread. Listening to this album for the first now.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

[yt]eB5EE42So7I[/yt]

These guys are amazing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;6md5RSnVUuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo&feature=fvwrel[/video]
What in the name of Orion's jockstrap is in this lollipop?

There's a Citra animation for this song that seems to be an eternal WIP


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

The Johnny Cash Project.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]6Lto9CSBQqw[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

The Knight Rider theme song from the 80's

[video=youtube;8F1rmgUrTGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1rmgUrTGc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 8, 2011)

Unlaced - Emilie Autumn.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]HVpir5vSA78[/yt]

mmm yess

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
[yt]fheYx_ZPU18[/yt]

these is good musics
I also like that brindle pit in the vidya


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2011)

STAY GOLD
DaizyStripper
LOVE


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]fheYx_ZPU18[/yt]
> 
> these is good musics
> I also like that brindle pit in the vidya



DUMB WHORES, BEST FRIENDS. 

[yt]nkA9IYsRpKA[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> DUMB WHORES, BEST FRIENDS.
> 
> [yt]nkA9IYsRpKA[/yt]


 reminds me of this

[yt]5J5o9aCSR84[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;sAsZ8Ql2e8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAsZ8Ql2e8M[/video]


----------



## Monkey (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]87klvkCCTNc[/yt]

I love Tegan and Sara but I'm not a lesbian. How can this be?!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

Dragonforce- Through the fire and flames


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]iJJ94uw05KQ[/yt]

what am i doing, me


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;5pidokakU4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I&feature=player_embedded[/video]

MIND BLOWN.


----------



## Hir (Jul 8, 2011)

Mustan Kuun Lapset - On Aika Itsekin Lohduton


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;yXamGOxsyaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXamGOxsyaU[/video]
THIS^^


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I
> MIND BLOWN.


 This is, unfortunately, only awesome the first time you see/hear it.

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

If I ever start a nation this will be the national anthem.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 8, 2011)

;-;

[video=youtube;Q6bARIaMhCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

By Your Command - Devin Townsend

this album was recommended to me by someone on this site I think.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely Day
Ayria
Flicker


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> these is good musics
> I also like that brindle pit in the vidya


 
Sleigh Bells ffffffffff <3
And here I was wondering what to listen to
Too bad I already chose something ):

Muse - _Black Holes and Revelations_ - "Starlight"

Been like a year or more since I've listened to this album.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]uAYpIcFH1hE[/yt]
Followed by
[yt]JPRPOL5OFSA[/yt]

If it wasn't for the guitars I'd probably not listen to this xD

Never actually heard of this game, but the music is pretty neat :3


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Ki

This I like.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2011)

Sting and the police--Every breath you take.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

[yt]MunCk4b6ofM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Sentimental

this song made it to my sig, it must be good!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 8, 2011)

Kashiwa Daisuke - _5 Dec._ - "Bogus Music"


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]HNnM2iRwHLE[/yt]

everybody chillax


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Misery Loves Company 
Emilie Autumn
Opheliac


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 9, 2011)

The New Blockaders - Epater Les Bourgeois 

I thought this album was broken because it was _just_ static but then I read their manifesto:

"Blockade is resistance. It is our duty to blockade and induce others to blockade: Anti-music, anti-art, anti-books, anti-films, anti-communications. We will make anti-statements about anything and everything. We will make a point of being pointlessâ€¦"

Now I think it's pretty good!
Indeed, it "goes hard"


----------



## Monkey (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]FHzYZyZyKQ0[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Du Hast
Rammstein
Sehnsucht


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

sup with me and jazz today?

[yt]DEC8nqT6Rrk[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Inner Sanctum
Behemoth
The Apostasy


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 9, 2011)

Lily Allen - Smile


----------



## Monkey (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]jVmB3lRjCmc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

^ thanks for sending me this thing i am posting 

[yt]4E4-9yKTv_I[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Devin Townsend - Ki
> 
> This I like.


 
<3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Closed Casket Requiem
The Black Dahlia Murder
Unhallowed


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 9, 2011)

Dream theater, train of thought.
And then there is zYnthetic i listen to a lot


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 9, 2011)

"Entrance" - Assaulter

[video=youtube;zJ3SBrApO2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ3SBrApO2M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]9PnOG67flRA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 9, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day

yeah still listening to stuff from this guy and his band


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 9, 2011)

somafm.com

I am a big internet radio guy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;-J0ix9eYw7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J0ix9eYw7o[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]ooZwmeUfuXg[/yt]

bounceee


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]djV11Xbc914[/yt]

Apparently there are tons of modules for this song.
Kinda like Sanxion.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

To the Chaos Inside
Versailles
Noble


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]UQEKnOC5HSc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

JAPANESE MUSIC WITH A FEMALE VOICE THAT ISN'T SUGARY POP OMG

[yt]wL4MxhtLUBM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;jeOGqrWLOrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeOGqrWLOrE&feature=related[/video]

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 9, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Vaka

it's been too long (a week?) since I listened to this album.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 9, 2011)

SebastiAn - _Total _- "Yes"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Rammstein â€“ Keine Lust


----------



## Plantar (Jul 9, 2011)

The Healer - In Legend


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;PkhCNx-8Qos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhCNx-8Qos[/video]

Damnit ears, stop jizzing buckets.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;MGUp973HQhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGUp973HQhw[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 9, 2011)

Kanye West â€“ _Late Registration_ â€“ "Gold Digger"


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]6A0U7jakUY8[/yt]

dodododododahdahdahddah


----------



## Cyril (Jul 9, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma

just got this. first time listening to this band ever. yaaaay post rock.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]TSoZXIVArN8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Super Metroid OST


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2011)

[yt]EjHQLqXuH0M[/yt]


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2011)

Come for the music, stay for the gorgeous pipe organ.

[video=youtube;_FXoyr_FyFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FXoyr_FyFw&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 9, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> [yt]EjHQLqXuH0M[/yt]


Oh. Dear. Dawg... 'Three Steps'? The horrids of 80s' Finnish wannabe pop music! D:

[video=youtube;vCadcBR95oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 9, 2011)

JÃ³nsi & Alex â€“ _Riceboy Sleeps_ â€“ "Indian Summer"

Absolute best ambiance ever for me aaaaaa <:

[video=youtube;XgP5Q9vZal8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgP5Q9vZal8[/video]


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jared said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been made, but oh well. Apologies if this is breaking the rules somehow.
> 
> "The Package" - A Perfect Circle


 
I'm nerdy enough that I'm listening to Megaman remixes while playing World of Warcraft.

Either that or Alterbridge, breaking benjamin, seether, and avenged sevenfold.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]4CvO02FHEvY[/yt]

LITTLE GIRL, WALKIN DOWN THE STREET


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry I saw most people were doing Youtube links...Here:

[video=youtube;1ug7_BIpG4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ug7_BIpG4M[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm Sorry - My Sister's Machine. Instead of sleeping, I get to listen to My Sister's Machine...... yay


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Celldweller â€“ Frozen
One of the many remixes. It's that really awesome one. :I

_Inside this fantasy
It seems so real to me
Synthetic ecstasy, when her legs are open_


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 10, 2011)

This here
[video=youtube;B6uXGSTfz_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6uXGSTfz_4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

i don't really know

[yt]y7IGE58IPgo[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 10, 2011)

Digitalism - _Idealism_ - "Jupiter Room (Martian Assault Mix)"


----------



## Topnik (Jul 10, 2011)

Slayer - Jihad


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

i liked david bowie better when he was underground

[yt]CwVqOs3Aess[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 10, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - The Only Moment We Were Alone

just gonna post here every time I listen to this album which will be a lot yay


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]tC0vsAmdGiM[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 10, 2011)

Nocturnal Breed - Screaming For A Leatherbitch


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;kKJFuQabYKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKJFuQabYKs&feature=view_all&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=67[/video]

Headstuck.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]SP40Mxbk6zs[/yt]

MAD TIGGEEER


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2011)

MASQUERADE
Versailles
Holy Grail


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 10, 2011)

And So I Watch You From Afar â€“ _Gangs_ â€“ "Searcharty:Animal"


----------



## Bliss (Jul 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;ifcdP7oq2HM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifcdP7oq2HM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 10, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Seventh Wave

this guy has a lot of albums.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]atnSTtiWU5E[/yt]

She's an evil enchantress she does evil dances~~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2011)

Clouds Over California - In Flames


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

"Hero" by Skillet.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2011)

"Dearest" - DaiizyStripper


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]RibL1FpcPR4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 10, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Ny Batteri

This is in contention for "best thing".


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know why, but I've REALLY gotten into Foster The People recently ^^;

"Call It What You Want"
[yt]ReJ5p458DoY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

[yt]SWAPTteV9k0[/yt]

i keep wanting to think this song is about date rape and i don't know why


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 10, 2011)

Miscellaneous Gypsy Jazz songs.
Just like yesterday.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;PkhCNx-8Qos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhCNx-8Qos&feature=BFa&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=72[/video]
This song reminds me of Sollux for some reason.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;D7Dmm2gavzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Dmm2gavzs&feature=BFa&list=HL1310393111&index=10[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;S2hNQb3HG0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2hNQb3HG0o&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=58&playnext=1&shuffle=904852[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

Ponies ponies ponies ponies SWAG

Best pony rap


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Ponies ponies ponies ponies SWAG
> 
> Best pony rap


 
that is awesome

[yt]Nbzt1HnVzIQ[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;KkYOmzSzVgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkYOmzSzVgI&feature=BFa&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=50&shuffle=715169[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]aRlKipPvd9I[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2011)

'Seven Heaven' by The Dhol Foundation

Couldn't find video link.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]PsFra8WHfBA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Her Voices

this song is 3 movements of pure awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]x0g6LjQKD8k[/yt]

It took me forever to find this song but it just came on the radio


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody

*Ah, so this is the famous *Bohemian Rhapsody*... and I enjoy it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

Boris - _New Album_ - "Black Original"







Best album art


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]LX5_1POJ8_Y[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]rMdW-b9hs_A[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;WwUdQLqRKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwUdQLqRKak[/video]

METAL MACHINE MUSACK.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Ayreon - The Dream Sequencer

really underrated album in my opinion, most fans of Ayreon hate it but I think it's real pleasant overall and has some great songs, though some are not that great, I will admit.


----------



## anero (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]v6w2xg0LZnY[/yt]

i'm so gay for mike patton it's uncanny


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]f_PFGfDNoskp[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;lAj-Q_W9AT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAj-Q_W9AT4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]Ji8TWQwtwVo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 11, 2011)

Waltz of the forest. Its a music video about the game 'Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars'
[video=youtube;k_q9y5vSIrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_q9y5vSIrw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

Wipe of Steel â€“ Nostalgia


----------



## Bliss (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;6-KQ1tp_qOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-KQ1tp_qOQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Farewell, Mona Lisa

totally not related to a discussion in another thread :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]pumpsmfQTBM[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 12, 2011)

Arizona - Scorpions


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]7p9guhUAn8Q[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Parasitic Twins

compare this song and the first song on the album and you would not believe you're listening to the same band. Kinda mind-blowing, actually. Definitely need to listen to this one more.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]7aGTdeCoC7s[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]zU3472bvdHI[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

London's Anthem for the Pleasure of Mutilation
Dawn of Ashes
Genocide Chapters


----------



## Plantar (Jul 12, 2011)

Out in the Twilight - Tally Hall


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

Hex Omega
Opeth
Watershed


----------



## Mr Owl (Jul 12, 2011)

idk


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 12, 2011)

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHrvlT-DR-g


----------



## Bliss (Jul 12, 2011)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough? :3c

[video=youtube;Xz-UvQYAmbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 12, 2011)

Atrax Morgue - Her Guts


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 12, 2011)

The Subs - Mitsubishi
On my newly acquired 256mb mp3 player!


----------



## Roger23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Listening Don't Cry by Guns and Roses...!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc&feature=relmfu


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Six Days at the Bottom of the Ocean

I forgot to listen to this album yesterday.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]JmF9f4uOt3w[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

A Rusty Glove
HORSE the Band
The Mechanical Hand


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - The Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing

I must not have been paying attention the first few times I listened to this album :/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

Wills Dislove by Isis for the first time. I really love it. This might go well with some Explosions in The Sky, imo. Add some different moods to the mix i guess.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]wzJ6x4z9Cg4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Snow

god I love life
god I love music


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> god I love life
> god I love music


these statements are synonymous.
Siberian Khatru by Yes. I just absolutely love their work. Simply outstanding.
at least, until about Owner of a lonely heart. then i sorta lose interest.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 12, 2011)

Tom Waits  - Little Drop Of Poison


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 12, 2011)

"Swallow the Spikes" - God Dethroned


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 12, 2011)

[yt]PzBer34BNW0[/yt]
I didn't really like it at the start, but it's much better now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate to be a hipster but I think only 100 of album were ever sold. I don't even know the name of the song.


----------



## cad (Jul 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;r5K7fZsQMpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5K7fZsQMpY[/video]

getting into deadmau5 yet again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;9oRuQelyPME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRuQelyPME&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=78&playnext=2[/video]

These guys are so underrated it's sad. I'm their third top listener on last.fm, and I only listened to them sixty something times. |:C


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 13, 2011)

Sollux said:


> These guys are so underrated it's sad. I'm their third top listener on last.fm, and I only listened to them sixty something times. |:C


 
I guess it's alright, not something I'll listen to many many times.

Moi, j'ecoute a cet chant,

DaphnÃ© - Musicamor

[video=youtube;259yZDfxs4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=259yZDfxs4c&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;6pbAWz44-g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pbAWz44-g8[/video]

Halo of Ashes - Screaming Trees


----------



## Bliss (Jul 13, 2011)

*YOU BETTER RELEASE ME, FAF! >;C*

[video=youtube;yI_0NGgeNfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI_0NGgeNfw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

im sitting in the dark listening to dark scary music that describes my soul


----------



## Bliss (Jul 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> im sitting in the dark listening to dark scary music that describes my soul


 Something like this? :/


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Something like this? :/


 
no why dont you search up some Every Bridge Burned, Farewell To Freeway, Beneath The Sky, The Number 12 Looks Like You and some Thursday and maybe youll know how i feel about my feelings tonight!
Tonight has been a very sad night and i need to cut my rists and pour ketchup on the walls, take pics of myself laying next to the ketchup and then put a black overlay on it on photoshiop and slap that bad boy up on FA
EDIT: oh and i will also pose with 3 crossbows so it looked like i killed myself

haters.

edit and maybe some silverstein
ohhh boy howdy, when i was a young lad i wnated to get in a orgy with the band members so badly


----------



## jonty (Jul 13, 2011)

My favorite song which I am listening that is  Stereo Love by Edward Maya....


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

jonty said:


> My favorite song which I am listening that is  Stereo Love by Edward Maya....


 Dreadful.
Dreadful, dreadful song.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

[yt]rCUrGSravfc[/yt]
This song but full
I just wanted to link the cute babby lion


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;vV2v_6djIwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV2v_6djIwU[/video]

I don't listen to this enough.


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2011)

YOB - The Mental Tyrant


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 13, 2011)

[yt]JmF9f4uOt3w[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 13, 2011)

Simple Kind of Life
No Doubt
Return of Saturn


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2011)

Walknut - Come, Dreadful Ygg


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 13, 2011)

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt
[yt]pmm2giqiLkw[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2011)

music that i wrote. 

Not only to be egotistical, but also to listen for what i can add, fix, etc.
Right now, it's Begin, Spirit. 36 seconds, 19 listens.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 13, 2011)

Mastodon - The Last Baron

god damn I love this song's structure. it's basically like a mountain, except it's also metal and full of guitars.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;pdz5kCaCRFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM[/video]
The hoooooooooook brings you back
I ain't tellin' you no lie


----------



## Bliss (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;UaYHRx9-v2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaYHRx9-v2M[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 14, 2011)

Dan Bull - Generation Gaming

[video=youtube;PuqsxnHlhTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuqsxnHlhTc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 14, 2011)

Rain When I Die - Alice in Chains

One of the tracks where Staley's vocals send shivers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;zAkSXYxNwnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAkSXYxNwnU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2011)

PONYSTEP, BITCHES!
[video=youtube;5BseyCNMQBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BseyCNMQBc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Memorial

this album gets better with every listen.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2011)

Car Bomb - Best Intentions

Makes me wanna blow something up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;4jb12Un0yX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jb12Un0yX4[/video]
Embedding disabled by disabled.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

one of those songs my iPod refuses to play, which is a shame because I quite like this one. skipped over it when listening earlier because iPod. I hate listening to albums in non-sequential order :/


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2011)

[yt]93T5f1unq9U[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 14, 2011)

I am currently listening to cat 2 cat II, by "pic saint loup".


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2011)

The End - The Never Ever Aftermath


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Samskeyti

musical genius


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

Flogging Molly - Selfish Man


----------



## Eske (Jul 14, 2011)

"Dirty" - Grendel


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2011)

me practicing death growls for no apparent reason


----------



## Hir (Jul 14, 2011)

40 Watt Sun - Open My Eyes


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2011)

Undertaker (Renholder Mix) - Maynard James Keenan
[yt]6n2YYe_d7t4[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower
> 
> one of those songs my iPod refuses to play, which is a shame because I quite like this one. skipped over it when listening earlier because iPod. I hate listening to albums in non-sequential order :/


 
Lol I'm the same way. Love this song, too.
Anyway, Norma Jean - The Human Face, Divine


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

Oceansize - Commemorative 9/11 T-shirt

OH NO I'M SO BORED I'M DEFAULTING 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 15, 2011)

I can hear some violin music streaming through the open window. I'm keeping it open despite the rain.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I can hear some violin music streaming through the open window. I'm keeping it open despite the rain.


 
That's awesome. <3 violins.


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 15, 2011)

Dark Oscillators - Stereophobia


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

[yt]VrdwhXNt4qw[/yt]

Looping saxophone-humping into eternity.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 15, 2011)

Mainly songs from the Transformers 3 soundtrack and Bentley Jones' _Finally Free_ album.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

Therion - O Fortuna


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2011)

Sonic Mayhem - Fuck U Up

[video=youtube;VYwTZ_wiwYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwTZ_wiwYk&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=23&playnext=2[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 15, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Faxing Berlin Re-remix

But right now it's that sax loop that Skift posted


----------



## Aeturnus (Jul 15, 2011)

Grand Magus-Iron Will


----------



## Koze (Jul 15, 2011)

The Receiving End of Sirens- The Salesman, The Husband, The Lover


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Oceansize - The Frame

if I was to listen to this song on repeat for all eternity
I would be the happiest man alive


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 15, 2011)

[yt]GfFcLToafkc[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Anathema - Deep

this album is about being sad.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

The Church and the Dime- The Dear Hunter

I'm not a fan of dear hunter, but the song is enjoyable. A post-rocky experience, i guess. Sticks, but the rest of tthe album i find somewhat forgettable. The only other song i like is the 30 second introduction.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Anathema - 2000 and Gone

bliss
blissy bliss


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 15, 2011)

[yt]YFK6H_CcuX8[/yt]

We will take a trip down memory lane
[yt]z8dO2FW7J2A[/yt]
[yt]RBU1cT0FY7M[/yt]
[yt]TZIVP5alkbU[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm at my parents house for the weekend. I can hear them in the next room.

They are having sex.

):


----------



## Karnak (Jul 15, 2011)

although this is a absolute staple of forums I must mention this track i have had on repeat for days

[video=youtube;tLOfluH8mgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLOfluH8mgQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 16, 2011)

Exnotic - Talk to me

I'm attempting to rid my head of that sax loop


----------



## Callhare (Jul 16, 2011)

I am listening to Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 16, 2011)

LxVxTx (Lolita Vibrator Torture) - mY BeSt FrIeNd BeInG a BuMbAsS


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I'm at my parents house for the weekend. I can hear them in the next room.
> 
> They are having sex.
> 
> ):


That shit is so annoying and gross. One time I got so mad and yelled and then ended up sleeping on the porch

[yt]04TXoFI6CSM[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

[yt]PUrU0gu2mN0[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y3Q4Eni0z68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Q4Eni0z68[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;IW-QQhWETiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW-QQhWETiQ[/video]

I think the spoof fits Taylor Swift's video a lot more than the real, actual song.

At the very least, it's the only version that's actually listenable.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> [video]
> 
> I think the spoof fits Taylor Swift's video a lot more than the real, actual song.
> 
> At the very least, it's the only version that's actually listenable.


 No offense JC but that's actually gayer than my obsession with Bieber.

[yt]otPxoVQiIGo[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 16, 2011)

Thrice - The Great Exchange

lyrical masterpiece. wonderful song besides.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]


 
Omg I love that song
It seriously makes me grin like an idiot every time.

i have no excuse for this one
[yt]2aAdQNVGxHI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 16, 2011)

Mono - Everlasting Light

amazing as usual


----------



## Plantar (Jul 16, 2011)

Turn the Lights Off - Tally Hall

Eyes of yellow,
Scales and feathers,
Tails and tethers,
Turn the lights off.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure WHAT I'm listening to. It started off with this guitar solo (Hardcore like) then the singer said 'Let me tell you a tale' in a guttural, Golem-like way.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2011)

[yt]gmuLrWknmqc[/yt]

TECHNO KITTEN ADVENTURE~


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 17, 2011)

[yt]pTHkEo27LZ8[/yt]



Skift said:


> i have no excuse for this one
> [Mayday Parade - When I Grow Up]


Song's def. not one of their best. Hahaha I can't believe they'd do a cover of it.

[yt]XjiwBwBL4Qo[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 17, 2011)

[yt]5cpOMtfqJZ4[/yt]
mm thats some good shit

[yt]6okxuiiHx2w[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;YM-qjsuJItc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM-qjsuJItc&feature=view_all&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=74[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't say no to a good beat. D:

[yt]bsY-55tcmPg[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 17, 2011)

Square Dance by Eminem.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 17, 2011)

This has been my favorite song this weekend.

[yt]BpJbebfLmJ0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;3dKRKDn9ZJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dKRKDn9ZJk&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=17&playnext=4&shuffle=130688[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2011)

Estatic Fear - Somnium Obmutum


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 17, 2011)

Rhythm of Life by Sammy Davis Jr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIpwJ4SY2nI


----------



## Cyril (Jul 17, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma

post rock post rock yay


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a song I liked a lot as a kid.

[yt]AlOsU8_Rzsk[/yt]

I am too lazy to listen to any of the above songs without embedded YouTube videos.

I am just too on the go.

So on the go, I eat my yogurt from a tube.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I am too lazy to listen to any of the above songs without embedded YouTube videos


 
You are a bad person.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;OFlFWBmAjWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFlFWBmAjWA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

Lenu (off NewGrounds) - Hi I'm twelve and What is electro?

[video=youtube;yI0bwMeNRro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI0bwMeNRro&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;jeOGqrWLOrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeOGqrWLOrE&feature=BFa&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=71[/video]


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]C0t7ZTzylg0[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 18, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> So on the go, I eat my yogurt from a tube.


 Holy crap you sound busy
I never thought I'd meet another man as busy as I am
Sometimes I don't even know what to do, I'm so busy that I will drink from the kitchen sink before leaving the house

That's the life of us busy men.

[yt]3Z_Ys3BO_4M[/yt]

[yt]c0VAkPjrnWM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;_WhVHthyhio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WhVHthyhio&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=74&playnext=3&shuffle=407820[/video]

Hey, it's that one song I want to lose my virginity to! :n


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 18, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hey, it's that one song I want to lose my virginity to! :n


*speeds over*
virgin???


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Sailormoon - Moon Revenge.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]RYpqE0_VpWA[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]OdPdZU8e-3U&fmt=18[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]odNde8wQ5uA[/yt]

you can never get enough Ratatat


----------



## Bliss (Jul 18, 2011)

What!? Sometimes commercials have good music. Especially if it's about pizza. D:

[video=youtube;gzWLHas72xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzWLHas72xU[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 18, 2011)

Listening to "Factory Made"


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

Tool - Parabola

this song is genius.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]DW8rg6XeP3U[/yt]


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

Light's Out -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

Thrice - Red Sky

this song is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;x0U-d0ZLmxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0U-d0ZLmxM[/video]
Shake dat ass.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]jv9Zm8qBT-U[/yt]


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]2MrKtX-c3XU[/yt]


----------



## Deriaz (Jul 18, 2011)

My Body - Young the Giant


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]c98gIxCe1zo[/yt]

Because I'm playing Robot Unicorn Attack Heavy Metal Version which has this as background music. (the game's also available on Facebook)


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

[yt]LpXMnY_t03M[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Mountain

still listening to stuff from this guy.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 19, 2011)

Some techno song from the game 'Stealing the Diamond', it's at the end of the Aggressive ending and all I know is that it's called 'Alien'


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 19, 2011)

[yt]nfYK8wvvU90[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;06D_jQjvKSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06D_jQjvKSY&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=42&playnext=3&shuffle=90940[/video]

Eh... I'm not really a fan of this song. It doesn't fit Doom's "I'm the fucking epitome of badassedness" theme.



Cyril Daroun said:


> Devin Townsend - Mountain
> 
> still listening to stuff from this guy.


 
Well don't stop. Devin Townsend is awesome.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;IoQEwrnRom0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoQEwrnRom0[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;CS9OO0S5w2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 19, 2011)

Yndi Halda - Dash and Blast

hooray for awesome post rock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;OIh3nO6-V_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A[/video]

I only listen to Metallica when sad shit happens in my life.

That's not too often.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 19, 2011)

[yt]lAG9mSMyNEk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 19, 2011)

Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely

everything about this song is pretty much perfect. how do they do it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2011)

[yt]OJU0JZTtDLQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 19, 2011)

Oceansize - It's My Tail And I'll Chase It If I Want To

11/16 is the best time signature :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2011)

[yt]3m54rcyP7UU[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 20, 2011)

RIP Izora. <3

[video=youtube;JmGFAJsphd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmGFAJsphd0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 20, 2011)

Found it!
[video=youtube;1_gW0-3LaRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_gW0-3LaRA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

[yt]F_Bx6GnYJhI[/yt]

brb crying


----------



## Hir (Jul 20, 2011)

Walknut - Skinfaxi


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma

post rock etc. this album is amazing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2011)

[yt]y8XVHnNaJOo[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jul 20, 2011)

Your Betrayal - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Sun of Nothing
this entire album is pure genius.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

[yt]_G3YzOV4pQ0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;GS7X_q06L94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS7X_q06L94&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=80[/video]
shukshukshukshukshukshukshukshukshuk fstcht.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Disease, Injury, Madness
this song is so weird. and awesome.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 21, 2011)

Deadmau5 - 16th hour

[video=youtube;gHWXx27VKMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHWXx27VKMI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;zECoOQ668nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zECoOQ668nA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=5[/video]

This is either my second or third favorite Homestuck song. It's sort of a tie between Atomyk Ebonpyre and Black Rose.

Edit: Woah... dejavu.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 21, 2011)

[yt]aokkCIXLkw0[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 22, 2011)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia

despite the overall output of this band being closer to "meh" they have some damn fine songs and this is one of the best.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 22, 2011)

Acid paradox - Progressive
I've taken a liking to this guy now

[video=youtube;adlaGZTYSV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adlaGZTYSV4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;EME6Itr7FhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EME6Itr7FhA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=75[/video]

The lyrics are too awesome.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been listening to a fuck ton of Suicide Commando.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;zHEP-V569-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHEP-V569-Q[/video]

I haven't had such an eargasm in a long time. I regret not giving this album a change sooner.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;rT3wx-ol5r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT3wx-ol5r0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2011)

[yt]U-9jtnG1x9A[/yt]


----------



## Zenia (Jul 22, 2011)

Currently listening to covers by this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/PeterLeeJohnson
He plays the electric violin and is really good!


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't stop listening to Husky Rescue...
[video=youtube;1lR5S32JOAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lR5S32JOAo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 22, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Truth

no comment.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> [yt]_G3YzOV4pQ0[/yt]



Dude... fuck yes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2011)

[yt]OfGnw6U9xX8[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 22, 2011)

Two million views. D:

Welcome To Finland

[video=youtube;BAel59isUjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAel59isUjY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 22, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Feather
this is the not-metal album


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 23, 2011)

More acid paradox
[video=youtube;HNPWolJ30dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNPWolJ30dE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2011)

[yt]QQM00K24qG8[/yt]

_Spend my whole life in the city
Where junk is king and the air smells shitty
_


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Tj7jGRJHOYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj7jGRJHOYw[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 23, 2011)

Transatlantic - Dancing With Eternal Glory / Whirlwind (Reprise)

It's been too long since I listened to this album.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ipCmjR-tTtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipCmjR-tTtY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;_G3YzOV4pQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G3YzOV4pQ0&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=93&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 23, 2011)

Opeth - Burden

Still doubting that this band can put out a song that's actually "bad".


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;PywYV7wPh_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PywYV7wPh_4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 24, 2011)

MOAR ACID PARADOX
Acid Paradox - GlitchGrounds

I can't find a video for you to watch (If you take the time to listen to them) as most of the stuff I listen to is from Newgrounds


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;cgQWp_Hlius]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgQWp_Hlius&amp;lc=7Q-cAQsrth6fUxqyYyz7br-ZemTLEWrOjyhG8rBVjUs&amp;feature=inbox[/video]

I've been listening to these guys all last night. MY SOUL HURTS.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]1VzIvIacMSU[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]pou0qJnOVR8&feature[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rvc1pky0QeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvc1pky0QeU&amp;feature=related[/video]

I totally forgot how awesome LOBAH was.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 24, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Snow

because it's a brilliant album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]IoNGYcOKzPM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;CSvFpBOe8eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=86&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]u-KqDVNowKU[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 24, 2011)

Flower Web - Screaming Trees

I love this band so much.


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

The Hounds - The Protomen


----------



## Hir (Jul 24, 2011)

Walknut - Motherland Ostenvegr


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 24, 2011)

irr. app. (ext.) - A Full Desirous Body, Rendered Disjecta Membra Through the Application of Dustâ€¦


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]wxU3MI7EumI[/yt]

It's not what you'd expect from the song title


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;17PM-UMVud8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17PM-UMVud8&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=1  00[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 24, 2011)

Kamelot - March of Mephisto

been too long since I listened to this album as well. let's get on with it then.

by the way everyone who likes metal - buy this album (The Black Halo by Kamelot) now. You won't regret it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;ejXSiMa9M4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejXSiMa9M4c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2011)

[yt]e-ux7GMOc6k[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 25, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Staralfur

I looked up the translations for lyrics from this album today.
scarred for life. really happy music, incredibly depressing lyrics. dunno what to think about that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 25, 2011)

The Black River
The Sword
Gods of the Earth


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

Nurse With Wound - The Standard of Table Daddy


----------



## Plantar (Jul 25, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> [yt]e-ux7GMOc6k[/yt]


YES! 

Criminal, by Fiona Apple.


----------



## chapels (Jul 25, 2011)

[yt]enPKeos83L8[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

Coil - The Anal Staircase


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;z3MH4l1-t_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3MH4l1-t_8&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=162s[/video]

2:44 is when I'm all like "OH FUCK MY EARS ARE JIZZING BUCKETS".


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

Nocturnal Emissions - Bestiae Clamor


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 25, 2011)

Keroro said:


> Nocturnal Emissions



That is a brilliant name for a band.

[yt]TQYaVb4px7U[/yt]

(No I'm not stoned)


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 25, 2011)

[yt]rltPnD9yS8w[/yt]
Eargasm death metal from the sweet 90's, goes great together with a windmill.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 25, 2011)

Riverside - Egoist Hedonist

this song is several kinds of awesome, as is the rest of this album.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 25, 2011)

World's End Girlfriend â€“ Ghost Of A Horse Under The Chandelier


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

Coil - I Don't Get It


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;8M5FxI_p5wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M5FxI_p5wg&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=103[/video]

I just can't get over how badass this is.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2011)

[yt]8Zs7aYqq3TY[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;_IfFUvbfYIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IfFUvbfYIg[/video]

I discovered this band just a few minutes ago and I absolutely love them! <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;M1ommoLVLgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ommoLVLgw&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=16&amp;playnext=2&amp;shuffle=756897[/video]

PURTY GLATCH MUSAK :U


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;DNG_lFShmkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNG_lFShmkE[/video]

My god, I haven't heard this song since 2008. ;A;


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2011)

Listening to the news


----------



## Zhael (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;VwHInSH1YNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwHInSH1YNc[/video]


----------



## anero (Jul 25, 2011)

[yt]eXhRkhc_CaU[/yt]


----------



## Rian (Jul 25, 2011)

Renard of course


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;F_S8bPXK8ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_S8bPXK8ao[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Samskeyti

;_;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 26, 2011)

Lily Allen - Smile
Something happy for the occasion.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;_zfOKIREJX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zfOKIREJX8&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=107[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 26, 2011)

Going to start this'ing all the posts I like, okay <: YOU SHOULD TOO.

Rilo Kiley - Love and War (11/11/46)


----------



## nfd (Jul 26, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/the-fats-sabobah/the-young-farmers/

gross, somebody posted hollywood undead. looks like their opinion concerning music is irrelevant


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> The Glitch Mob - Dream Within A Dream (or something)
> 
> 2:44 is when I'm all like "OH FUCK MY EARS ARE JIZZING BUCKETS".



FFFFFFFF THE GLITCH MOB <333
Have you heard their new EP? It's like. Awesome. Okay.

[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]


----------



## nfd (Jul 26, 2011)

_         Your musical compatibility with *Tetokolpian* is *Super* 
_
_                                             Music you have in common includes The Protomen, Janelle MonÃ¡e, The Antlers, Daft Punk and Pink Floyd.                     _

Now those, are real bands. Why hello there, beautiful lady.


----------



## Namba (Jul 26, 2011)

Basilea Basilea - So Long Forgotten


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 26, 2011)

Some binomial beat thing
Just testing it out


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 26, 2011)

My flavor so sweet you'll be zoom zoom zoom.

[yt]G3Co9GxHJg0[/yt]

Don't _even_ get me started on my baba boom boom.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;2thkapBJYfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2thkapBJYfg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=94[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand In Mine

god I love post-rock


----------



## anero (Jul 26, 2011)

[yt]r5vQ5wuCWik[/yt]

sweden is moe


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Grace Cathedral Park - Is It The Hurt You're Drowning In

7 people know about this group's existence. this post will be used to identify me on other sites. also post-rock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rvc1pky0QeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvc1pky0QeU&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=105&amp;playnext=4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 26, 2011)

[yt]SbuwlFFNdXU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Revival

everything a good prog metal song should strive to be


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 26, 2011)

Eminem - _The Marshall Mathers LP_ - Kill You


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 26, 2011)

nfd said:


> gross, somebody posted hollywood undead. looks like their opinion concerning music is irrelevant


Wishing I had an anti-this, or a dislike, because I'd break the dislike button for this post.

Also, your taste in music isn't that great either. It was just the same fucking notes over and over for a minute.

I'm not even a huge HU fan but I do like a handful of their songs, so this is for you. :/

[yt]uXRmK_72ifA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Patrick Watson - Tracy's Waters

heard this song on another site. fell in love. got the album. listening to it for the first time now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;z7yXrj4Nffo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7yXrj4Nffo[/video]

Though I hardly like Powerman 5000 anymore, this song will always be a favorite of mine.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 27, 2011)

Sollux said:


> alternia [05] phaze and blood



My inner fourteen-year-old is slowly developing a strange affection for this blippity bloop music.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jul 27, 2011)

Zero Percent by My Chemical Romance

"Shoot up evreything we see, then we'll write it on the wall "I hope you die"". best lyrics ever.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 27, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Pain of Salvation - Revival
> 
> everything a good prog metal song should strive to be


I can't listen to Pain of Salvation anymore. Something in my head. I dunno. I love Ashes though.

Pain - My Sister's Machine


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

to my celeb crush
Elly Jackson ilu~

[yt]y7IGE58IPgo[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 27, 2011)

_Rooster _- Alice in Chains.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> _Rooster _- Alice in Chains.


That was the themesong of the first guy I ever dated which is completely off topic but it is a good song!

Here's a song I found recently hiding in my music folder.
[yt]f5C-C9Ym8P8[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2011)

Eminem â€“ _The Marshall Mathers LP_ â€“ Kimhttp://www.last.fm/music/Eminem/_/Kim


----------



## Cyril (Jul 27, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I can't listen to Pain of Salvation anymore. Something in my head. I dunno. I love Ashes though.


well their latest albums are... yeah.

Sigur Ros - Ny Batteri
why are this song's lyrics so depressing it doesn't feel right


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2011)

[yt]nCCPQ4gqxTg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 27, 2011)

Neil Young - Cortez the Killer


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 27, 2011)

[yt]_8u3R0fAb68[/yt]

Oh Devin you crazy bastard


----------



## Hir (Jul 27, 2011)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Ex Cathedra


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;xjlgUx7_aN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjlgUx7_aN0[/video]

Why can't I hold all these nostalgiasplosions?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

Rozen Maiden Complete OST - Kinjirareta Asobi


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 27, 2011)

"RX-0" Gundam Unicorn OST


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 27, 2011)

only the tv downstairs and me typing  this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

[yt]EyARHscb8mU[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;4V-Mgi1Fkio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V-Mgi1Fkio[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 28, 2011)

Casey's 5th Podcast - Casey Bartholomew

I loved him on the radio, I love him on his podcast. <2


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]CRF9smhIMXY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 28, 2011)

That dubstep santa video from the song rating thread


----------



## chapels (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]88I0RoLkWy0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;l-_3T3JLnoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_3T3JLnoM[/video]

STRIIIIIIIIIIDER!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2011)

Concentrate- FS soundtrack


----------



## Bliss (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel so hip now. 

[video=youtube;AeijWdGIO08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeijWdGIO08[/video]


----------



## nfd (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Wishing I had an anti-this, or a dislike, because I'd break the dislike button for this post.
> 
> Also, your taste in music isn't that great either. It was just the same fucking notes over and over for a minute.
> 
> ...



I was going to going to say something about you going off my tastes in one song, but realized I was doing the same thing.  I then realized that the one song I was basing it off of was a HU song so everything else became irrelevant.  There's also a link right there in my signature to make you feel even more dumb, if you'd like.

[video=youtube;l9x5FzQXDGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9x5FzQXDGk[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 28, 2011)

The Twilight Sad - _Fourteen Autumns & Fifteen Winters - _Cold Days From The Birdhouse


----------



## Ekho (Jul 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> -video-
> 
> Oh Devin you crazy bastard



Hell yes.  I've been playing this album so much lately.  

Earlier: Agalloch - Ashes against the Grain


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Stand

apparently, listening to this album is now the "in" thing in this thread, so I'm going to do it too 
for the first time, even. pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]SbuwlFFNdXU[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jul 28, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Earlier: Agalloch - Ashes against the Grain



:]

Altar of Plagues - Neptune is Dead


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]YU0YFzGkli8[/yt]

I want to see you in a porno film, in action with your cock :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;fAxKHeMvc2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAxKHeMvc2E[/video]
"Even a pile of shit sings better than Justin Bieber" -   Highest rated comment.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Kamelot - The Mourning After (Carry On)

hell yes metal that is all


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]lzrOMSzS09s[/yt]

Heh heh I've got your extra ball right here...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2011)

IM GAY 
IM GAY
IM GAY 
IM GAY
IM GAY 
IM GAY
IM GAY 
IM GAY
IM GAY 
IM GAY
IM GAY 
IM GAY
[yt]vOgLjnkq5KA[/yt]
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD
THANK YOU #BASEDGOD


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie)

got linked by a friend. this is awesome, I need to get this album ASAP.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

Not only is this song and video really upbeat, the lyrics are adorable.
[yt]EyARHscb8mU[/yt]

_Not even a simple shake of head/nod
As a shy teenager at a party
"I really love your style, the way you dress"
I'm not sure that this first sentence would be clever​_​


----------



## ScarzTheJackal (Jul 28, 2011)

Creedance Clearwater Revival - Fourtanate Son


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Thrice - Doublespeak

I love playing this song my own way on bass. It's got such excellent rhythm, and it's a jam song in disguise, really 
And it's also awesome. But that's beside the point.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]vdqBCdjU5XI[/yt]

i love this song because i understand everything he's talking about
I caught a gar once
it was not a friendly creature


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]oAe9kExrRwI[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 29, 2011)

one last one i swear for now aaa

[yt]Z0X8W6E5xeU[/yt]

Shirley Manson, why won't you stalk _me_? ;;


----------



## Plantar (Jul 29, 2011)

Snake Song - Isobell Campbell and Mark Lanegan

These two sound so perfect together. <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 29, 2011)

Brooke Fraser - Something in the water


----------



## chapels (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]twkh0YiInPM[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I listen to this. :3c

[video=youtube;clGCMoJQpy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clGCMoJQpy4[/video]


----------



## Kerwinin (Jul 29, 2011)

Right now, i am listening the song of the Jennifer and the song title is "Waiting for tonight" I often used to listen this song when i irritate from my routine life.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]ZDUAnhtt1xM[/yt]

Here's the lyrics in English. tl;dr: "Because of men, women do dumb things".


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Silence

holy hell, this album is brilliant. everyone go check it out, it's FREE.
http://samvallen.com/album/moments-from-ephemeral-city


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jul 29, 2011)

Amorphis - "Reformation."


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;NPSBfIRVqJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPSBfIRVqJg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

Protest the Hero - Termites

this is the most rockin' song in their discography IMO, and I love it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 29, 2011)

nfd said:


> I was going to going to say something about you going off my tastes in one song, but realized I was doing the same thing.


*claps slowly like the Joker* Now you get it.



nfd said:


> There's also a link right there in my signature to make you feel even more dumb, if you'd like.


Why should I feel dumb? You're the one coming into this thread criticizing someone's tastes based on only one song they posted. Then, I did the same thing to you, to show you how dumb you were acting (I still feel like that song you posted was crap, though). And this is a thread for people to post what they're listening to, NOT for people to trash each others music tastes.

And, to paraphrase your post from a few pages back...
Your post count is too low. looks like your opinion concerning music EVERYTHING is irrelevant. :V ^_^

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Right now I'm listening to Disturbed, but can't post a Youtube video because Youtube is failing on me right now.
[yt]Y_wPn2NRBuI[/yt]
I don't know if that works right because it's not loading very well for me. Sadly, that's a really good b-side song by them that doesn't get any airtime. It was originally an additional song on the single for Stricken.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]arskDGkPRLo[/yt]


----------



## ScarzTheJackal (Jul 29, 2011)

.38 Special - So Caught Up In You


----------



## chapels (Jul 30, 2011)

can we critique that guy's taste now that he's posted a song by disturbed too

[yt]0GU6O1wwnlo[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2011)

[yt]SIxmPYthZGo[/yt]


He's a satanic gambler with you just the fool
And you've already lost the chance of your lifetime.
So don't be a fool... don't be a fool.
Kein Zurueck fuer dich... there's no way back


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 30, 2011)

Joe Dolce - Shaddup you face

[video=youtube;LZFO8pXuRTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZFO8pXuRTk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes â€“ _Fragile _â€“ Roundabout

[video=youtube;YPOTg-7pV64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPOTg-7pV64[/video]http://www.last.fm/music/Yes/_/Roundabout


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

[yt]vQObWW06VAM[/yt] 

woooglglglglg


----------



## iTails (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;xDAX2aVWAag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDAX2aVWAag[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;5isotEgZXIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5isotEgZXIk&amp;NR=1[/video]

ALL MY JIZZ


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

Balmorhea - _Constellations_ - Palestrina

[video=youtube;RmeCtDtYtMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmeCtDtYtMw[/video]

3:20 onwards ffffffffffffff <3


----------



## anero (Jul 30, 2011)

[yt]9aTzpIyugkU[/yt]
yesss


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> woooglglglglg


MY LIKE BUTTON IS NOT WORKING (it's saying "you cannot access this page") SO ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS FUCK YES.

*dances like Will Smith and Carleton*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> MY LIKE BUTTON IS NOT WORKING (it's saying "you cannot access this page") SO ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS FUCK YES.
> 
> *dances like Will Smith and Carleton*


It's like the early 90s just had a baby with _awesome


_[yt]x0g6LjQKD8k[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2011)

Animals As Leaders - CAFO

HE'S NOT PLAYING FAST ENOUGH FOR ME :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=114[/video]

How come nobody ever told me dubstep was so rad? ;A;


----------



## LupeBrony (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;F4VyubKgRG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VyubKgRG8[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

Death Cab For Cutie - _Codes And Keys - _Portable Television

[video=youtube;jkXChgYmYMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkXChgYmYMc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone In The World

How come nobody ever told me music could be this awesome? :<


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

Listening to/watching the first episode of Candy Boy again. This anime, man.
This anime.
[yt]WKSP0CUutiM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 31, 2011)

Haken - Eternal Rain
this song is awesome besides the section that is a blatant rip-off of a Dream Theater song.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=114[/video]
> 
> How come nobody ever told me dubstep was so rad? ;A;



THAT is my favourite dubstep song.
It's so dirty.

I'm listening to this now


----------



## Plantar (Jul 31, 2011)

Night Lights - Scorpions

So beautiful ;__;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 31, 2011)

Right now my brother is playing 'Penguin Overlord' which has a techno-something loop that switches between a futuristic racing style to a kingdom hearts theme (complete with piano).


----------



## Radiohead (Jul 31, 2011)

[yt]qE05Bv1e_fo[/yt]I don't care how old she is. I would hit that with the fist of an angry god.


----------



## chapels (Jul 31, 2011)

pele - free pumpy
[yt]IQBZp8PIcuw[/yt]
cool post rock, sounds like minus the bear if the singer didn't show up


----------



## Bliss (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;rHASQg8fR0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHASQg8fR0s[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;PZljBdu22ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZljBdu22ZU&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=114[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;CCiUpvE2_sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCiUpvE2_sw[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 31, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> [yt]qE05Bv1e_fo[/yt]I don't care how old she is. I would hit that with the fist of an angry god.



I haven't heard from BoA in so long, I can scarcely recognize her sound anymore; has she stopped singin' in Korean altogether, now?

And Boa's only twenty-five.

Quit making me feel old.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 31, 2011)

i think boa started doing the whole "make dance music that appeals to Americans" and then rode a wave of fame into oblivion or something

[yt]Z3SNfqKg3E8[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 31, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand â€“ _Franz Ferdinand_ â€“ Jacqueline

_It's always better on holiday
So much better on holiday
That's why we only work when
We neeeeeed the money

[video=youtube;92GEqgbXE_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92GEqgbXE_I[/video]_


----------



## Bliss (Jul 31, 2011)

Requiescat in pace... 

[video=youtube;0pym7yAuvDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pym7yAuvDc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;xRjtiogi1e8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRjtiogi1e8[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 31, 2011)

[yt]bDFJKa6WMZc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;9oRuQelyPME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRuQelyPME[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 31, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

don't like the super hardcore stuff from this band that much but their more melodic stuff is brilliant.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 31, 2011)

[yt]h219L-nZAzY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 31, 2011)

[yt]XvDZuptvupk[/yt] 
C-C-C-COCAINE


----------



## Azure (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a sinnnn my darlinnnnn, how I loooooovee youuuuuuu


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2011)

Something underground that you probably haven't heard of :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;k70iKGjr-Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k70iKGjr-Zs[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> It's a sinnnn my darlinnnnn, how I loooooovee youuuuuuu


It's rude, my darling, how you post no link. 

[video=youtube;aIPP9N6awY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIPP9N6awY0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;erj2UQjMlhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erj2UQjMlhs[/video]




greg-the-fox said:


> Something underground that you probably haven't heard of :V



If it's underground I've probably heard of it. I own the fucking cyberpunk and biopunk groups on FA. :u


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> If it's underground I've probably heard of it. I own the fucking cyberpunk and biopunk groups on FA. :u



Have you heard of Gold Panda?

Now I am listening to the Tron Legacy Soundtrack


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Have you heard of Gold Panda?
> 
> Now I am listening to the Tron Legacy Soundtrack



(Oh no. I feel like a total retard for claiming to be underground as shit but not knowing what Gold Panda is)
(Wait a minute... I can just pretend I was being sarcastic so I won't look so dumb!)

HURR LOLZJK I WAS JUST BEING SARCASTIC GO LISNTIN TO YOU HEPSTAR GRABAGE ELESWAR U HEPSTAR XDDDD


----------



## Plantar (Aug 1, 2011)

All Night Long, from Tokyo Tapes, by *Scorpions*.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

don caballero - p, p, p, antless


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on a friend's mumuplayer. Right now it's playing Virtual Insanity by Jamiroquai, but it just changed to Imaginary Places by Busdriver.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dirty south + Bob Sinclair - The Russian March
A little creepy and dark, but nevertheless quite effective methinks


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone want to join my music party?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2011)

Freelance Whales â€“ _Weathervanes _â€“ Generator ^ First Floor

[video=youtube;hpvQXovrzyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvQXovrzyQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Anyone want to join my music party?


but now all it is is me and jared being lovey dovey, sorry |3


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;9oRuQelyPME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRuQelyPME[/video]



So nihilistic and angry. }:

You need some nice music to cheer up to.

Something sweet and cute. ^^
[yt]-l2Utfv4GPE[/yt]

I have been jacking off listening to this for the last hour and a half.

Oh my jod it's so catchy.

â˜†â™ªï½¡ï½¥:*:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâ˜…ï¼Œï½¡ï½¥:*:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâ˜† I wanna your princess â˜†ï¾Ÿãƒ»*ï½¥ï½¡ï¼Œâ˜…ï¾Ÿï½¥*ï½¥ï½¡â™ªâ˜†
â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡ I wanna be your princess â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡
Â«Â´â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢ â˜†â¤â™¡â˜† Tell me my prince â˜†â¤â™¡â˜†â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢`Â»
What can I do for you ? â˜œ(ï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿâ˜œ)


----------



## iTails (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;P3ot-LMuPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ot-LMuPgs[/video]


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;kE9pmISksto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE9pmISksto[/video]


----------



## johnny (Aug 1, 2011)

I love this song
[video=youtube;Ho-teZSjgZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho-teZSjgZY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;EWtvbqc6mVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWtvbqc6mVM[/video]
...but shouldn't it be 'outshone'?


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

Fates Warning - Nothing Left to Say

oh god I can't remember the last time I listened to this album which is a shame since it's damn good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2011)

[yt]bPXL_heaW7c[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;V9CEG-NmMS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9CEG-NmMS8[/video]

Very underrated song.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie)

goddammit this album is brilliant


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;mO8Z6k1DT1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO8Z6k1DT1Q&amp;feature=related[/video]

I think I may just start to drool out of sheer delight.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZES2sUqydtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZES2sUqydtg[/video]

>implying this isn't the best Rose song.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

Mogwai - Moses I Amn't

post-rock band that I have been recommended. will see how much I like them.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you guess where they tried to make me go to?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2011)

Emil Beaulieu  - Gerogerigaygaygayhomofaggotqueerpansy


My namesake couldn't have wished for a finer symphony


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2011)

Moss - Crypts of Somnambulance


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - The World Is Our ______

pure musical genius


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0lBy-04TdxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lBy-04TdxY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Corner Of The Earth


----------



## Plantar (Aug 2, 2011)

Halo of Ashes (live) - Mark Lanegan.

Oh my god this song is so beautiful with just an electric sitar and his haunting voice.
[yt]mKdOvJAQwFs[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]_uq2KOOBlLk[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 2, 2011)

10 points to your house if you know this

[video=youtube;Psa06Qx0utA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psa06Qx0utA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;lLc9q_tlMDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLc9q_tlMDs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;QKG_L8KlHA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKG_L8KlHA4[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Daft Punk - _Discovery_ - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger

[video=youtube;gAjR4_CbPpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]Qi6iu3l7ivM[/yt]

Good times.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]S6yuR8efotI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;rT7aDgdPDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT7aDgdPDYQ[/video]

Aaaaaaantiiiiiigraaaaaaaviiiiiiityyyyyyyyy




TechnoGypsy said:


> 10 points to your house if you know this



Nope. Don't know it. Guess I've got BRAIN PROBLEMS.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> 10 points to your house if you know this



I listened to it and know it's shit, does that count?


The Naked and Famous â€“ _Passive Me, Aggressive You_ â€“ The Sunhttp://www.last.fm/music/The+Naked+and+Famous/_/The+Sun


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 2, 2011)

Gutted - Kickin' The Corpse from the Bleed For Us To Live album.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 2, 2011)

The Human Abstract - Polaris

really should listen to these guys more, meh.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 2, 2011)

jsut this
[video=youtube;TYYyMu3pzL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYYyMu3pzL4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;hJ0LKX2tF5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ0LKX2tF5M[/video]

Bring Cal.


----------



## Namba (Aug 2, 2011)

White Collar Sideshow
[yt]p2Iuf5jGo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;c0OckPYqEpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0OckPYqEpQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;LL8mXmH1rRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8mXmH1rRI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my MP3 on Evening random. So right now I'm sampling some Pink Floyd w/Syd Barrett, the song 'Let there be more light"


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]UlLJJSHtcYU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 2, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Memorial

yay


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Freelance Whales - _Weathervanes _- Starring


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 2, 2011)

Now to being my master plan. My plan to make this thread 20% cooler by bringing the Metal! \,,/

[yt]erFxFsTZaMs[/yt]


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got a playlist on random consisting of:

Infected Mushrooms
She Wants Revenge
Arcturus
After Forever
Enigma


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 3, 2011)

[yt]L-S0qJS9mG4[/yt]

[yt]9RtOYi1qeUs[/yt]

[yt]hQXQb24UMIQ[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Aug 3, 2011)

[yt]MnwzVST2y2M[/yt]


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;C854fFFkO7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C854fFFkO7Y[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm listening to the purrs of a very happy cat, who thankfully is not lying down on the keyboard this time


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 3, 2011)

Piece of Your Action-Motley Crue


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Equally Flawed

it is always the right time to listen to this album.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;dMuxbzyZyWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMuxbzyZyWg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA5  05F41&amp;index=20[/video]
I usually don't like edits/remixes. This one is an exception.


----------



## iTails (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;f3el4_F8RuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3el4_F8RuU&amp;feature=bf_next&amp;list=UULxIvxN-Y2xE&amp;index=67[/video]


----------



## Eske (Aug 3, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Music.



Oh wow, it's been a _long_ time since I last listened to Mew.  Thank you for reminding me of an amazing band... I've been in desperate need of some good some chill-out music. <3

Edit: And for some content...

[yt]b6JHIho7Rds[/yt]

How I feel today.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 3, 2011)

Friend sent it to me and I'm checking it out.

[yt]OwUZoflOYfY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Sentimental
this album is really emo isn't it

Unrelated: I tried some Sunn O))) a while back. I usually like ambient stuff but their stuff is just plain unpleasant. No redeeming qualities about it whatsoever.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 3, 2011)

Cozza Frenzy - By Bass Nectar 



[video=youtube;_jhnxgJOrnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jhnxgJOrnM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

Our Ceasing Voice - Hopes of Yore

this is post rock and I downloaded it from somewhere but I don't remember when or where but at least it's pretty good


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 3, 2011)

The Glitch Mob - _We Can Make The World Stop_ - We Can Make The World Stop

[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;PivWY9wn5ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivWY9wn5ps[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;aYQQzw4-NSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYQQzw4-NSg[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zx_QpgGO944]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx_QpgGO944[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Ã“lafur Arnalds - _...And They Have Escaped The Weight Of Darkness_ - HÃ¦gt, Kemur LjÃ³siÃ°

[video=youtube;6tvUPFsaj5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tvUPFsaj5s[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 3, 2011)

Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Mogwai - _Earth Division EP_ - Get To France

[video=youtube;C3WTrEP_zpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3WTrEP_zpk[/video]

Get To France? more like get in my pants
instant hype for this EP. September come quicklyyy >:


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

Scary monsters and nice sprites.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 3, 2011)

More metal (now old school for her pleasure):

[yt]bR8D4Uybtzs[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Mogwai - _Earth Division EP_ - Get To France


thanks for reminding to listen to more of their stuff

Thrice - Lost Continent
had this song stuck in my head so I'm now listening to it. it's also really good so.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 3, 2011)

Beethoven's Sonata for Piano and Violin No. 5: Spring Sonata I.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 3, 2011)

Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

Tool - Lateralus

'nother random song I decided to put on. their best song.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;yzC4hFK5P3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g[/video]
I swear i have watched this like 20 times.


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;0XN3dEEdXoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XN3dEEdXoc[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 3, 2011)

[yt]EgCK5uL7ts8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;IBLYq8WPTOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBLYq8WPTOI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 4, 2011)

Keroro said:


> [video=youtube;0XN3dEEdXoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XN3dEEdXoc[/video]


Woah. Someone else who listens to Faun. 

Isobel Campbell & Mark Lanegan - Eyes of Green


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;cu1UIEQ5QGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu1UIEQ5QGs[/video] Rush...I have nearly all of their songs on my ipod.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;yLNrN742hsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLNrN742hsw&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;index=6[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 4, 2011)

I've just got 4 CDs worth of ministry of sound stuffiness. Sessions eight and The sound of dubstep. Most of the songs seem alright.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;EnVlgtjUjoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnVlgtjUjoI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;index=41[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;E0E0ynyIUsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0E0ynyIUsg&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 4, 2011)

Russ Chimes â€“ _Midnight Club EP_ â€“ Targa

[video=youtube;PnSUw02aaSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnSUw02aaSA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;itm7SdwYTjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itm7SdwYTjo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

This'll last a while. :V


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;NoPPoTPQ2Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoPPoTPQ2Hg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Vaka

:>


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 4, 2011)

The Free Design - Bubbles


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;YPIbLcPiG9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIbLcPiG9s&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;index=9[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;dS85T7Id_2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS85T7Id_2A[/video]

dat 0:33

;F;


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 4, 2011)

[yt]ZrXbYn47u6g[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 4, 2011)

Negura Bunget - ÃŽnarborat


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

Listening to my favorite song from Royksopp at the moment.

[video=youtube;oxku_vfh79w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxku_vfh79w[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

The Human Abstract - Calm in the Chaos

apparently their worst album but I don't really think it's terrible or anything. it's not as good as their first but it's not awful by any means :/


----------



## Slyck (Aug 4, 2011)

Local radio station..

The same 10 classic rock songs over and over...


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyck said:


> Local radio station..
> 
> The same 10 classic rock songs over and over...


And this is why I don't listen to radio.

Sigur Ros - Popplagio
woohoo


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 4, 2011)

Lithium - Nirvana

_I'm so happy,
'Cos today I found my friends.
They're in my head.
_


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;bJ89dxhD-Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ89dxhD-Zc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

Keroro said:


> [video=youtube;0XN3dEEdXoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XN3dEEdXoc[/video]


That.
Is.
The.
Most.
Beautiful.
Song.
I.
Have.
EVER.
HEARD.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 4, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> And this is why I don't listen to radio.
> 
> Sigur Ros - Popplagio
> woohoo



oh god that song <3


Adebisi Shank â€“ _This Is The Second Album Of A Band Called Adebisi Shank_ â€“ International Dreambeat

[video=youtube;3tt8PIg5yBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tt8PIg5yBE[/video]

This is unbelievable <3

HEARTS FOR EVERYTHING BECAUSE I AM LISTENING TO THISSS


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;81CQqZ5KNt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81CQqZ5KNt8[/video]

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence that I started listening to metal again after resurrecting this avatar. 'ts weird, bro.

Edit: I feel like a jackass for not realizing there's a face in that pic.


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;t9nocjg2OLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9nocjg2OLI[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

I decided not to metal it up for the moment and go with Simon & Garfunkel, because I'm kinda melancholy right now.

And because S&G are fucking awesome.
[yt]6YSh1-XuUKE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

Quandary - Out of Time

Sam Vallen's other project. Listening for the first time.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 4, 2011)

The subs - The Face of the Planet
[video=youtube;vwqLBjUcWe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwqLBjUcWe0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Except the one I was listening to was some rubbish dubstep remix thing


----------



## iTails (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;8oFuW3KBtJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oFuW3KBtJs[/video]

It really makes me sad that Skrillex is the most posted "dubstep" (huehuehue) in this thread.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]mFZ-WWtzivk[/yt]

mad decent like i work for diplo


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]VhuVPtDuNX4[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]lS56_MfEnrg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;E10gTmI3s1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E10gTmI3s1s&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL7C7787  EB2272A422&amp;index=112&amp;playnext=3[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 5, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Farewell, Mona Lisa

I like the second half of this song a lot more than the first half, which probably means I shouldn't be listening to this band but oh well.


----------



## nfd (Aug 5, 2011)

*Cut Copy* - Take Me Over


----------



## Cyril (Aug 5, 2011)

Radiohead - The Tourist

but the first half of this album is far superior to the second half


----------



## Traven V (Aug 5, 2011)

Weezer - Pork and Beans. ^ nice love Radiohead


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 5, 2011)

High Rankin' - Don't Carry On Like A Rudeboy When Daddy's Got A Yacht
[video=youtube;tgP3jutq494]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgP3jutq494&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]3m54rcyP7UU[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 5, 2011)

_Thriller_ was originally called 'Starlight' with different lyrics. *True story!* 

[yt]onf21AkSNIY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 5, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie)

I am going to be spinning this forever and ever or until I get bored of it which will happen eventually.


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;8-NPpHojJJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-NPpHojJJw[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 6, 2011)

[yt]0Fy4E-D5c2c[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 6, 2011)

Tommy Trash - The End

[video=youtube;i9IhxS4tHF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9IhxS4tHF0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;VrpGhEVyrk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrpGhEVyrk0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2011)

[yt]inv-mcexOy8[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 6, 2011)

[yt]QaxrANJnU2E[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Moonbeam - Cocoon (original mix)

[video=youtube;MUNrcdsfqfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUNrcdsfqfA[/video]

Puts me in a scifi horror mood.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2011)

[yt]FHzYZyZyKQ0[/yt]

man this sounds funky


----------



## Cyril (Aug 6, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma

because post-rock


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;6qczF4FGdrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qczF4FGdrw&feature=feedu[/video]
Huurr..renard


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2011)

Stickman Dance by Sir Henry, 80's stars by Dusodril.
Both very nice.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2011)

[yt]IAYcxttSP94[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2011)

This is B.A
http://www.myspace.com/shapesofracecars/music/songs/sound-the-alarm-27067204


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 6, 2011)

Irresistable Force - Jane's Addiction
[yt]d0kB3Rl5pQ4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Wipe of Steel - Nostalgia.

But how about I post the last non-obscure-as-fuck song I listened to.

[video=youtube;ospiXJIpzkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ospiXJIpzkU[/video]

I like how this song is more nostalgic than the song called 'Nostalgia'.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 6, 2011)

Yndi Halda - A Song for Starlit Beaches

wish I could write music this amazing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;p5JJy8Z4dNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 6, 2011)

Mogwai - Death Rays
post-rock that which I haven't heard before.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 7, 2011)

[yt]vMZyBwenoEk[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 7, 2011)

Lily Allen - Smile
The most listened to song on my playlist

[video=youtube;0WxDrVUrSvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxDrVUrSvI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;BKSVgOFO2ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKSVgOFO2ng[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;9RXMj8WwwYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RXMj8WwwYg[/video]

Both chill and trippy. I like to call it 'Jeff'.

Dayam. THUS shit be MAXIMUM JOF, dog. !! ..!

Edit: That was dumb and I hope none of you had the displeasure of reading that.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 7, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Dauoalagio

gonna make this the most played album in my library sooner or later <.<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 7, 2011)

[yt]ya7rbH2dvrY[/yt]


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Aug 7, 2011)

The Winnie the Pooh theme from Kingdom hearts and the washing machine in the background is what im listening to lol
catchy.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 7, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - I Believe In Your Victory

there's really no flaws on this disc. it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;G77sKxbIkGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G77sKxbIkGM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

And So I Watch You From Afar - _And So I Watch You From Afar_ - If it Ain't Broke... Break it

[video=youtube;M-SfKRcVqXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-SfKRcVqXg[/video]

Sexy song.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;24wofD13NWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24wofD13NWw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2011)

An extremely homosexual song with bad lyrics (that i'm slightly ashamed i like)
[video=youtube;1NFYEWDRFZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NFYEWDRFZM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;qLrnkK2YEcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 7, 2011)

Quandary - Out of Time

gonna listen to this again. pretty happy after my first listen, great stuff.

EDIT:


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE&ob=av3e


Oh god, this song. So brilliant. So catchy. So weird. Remember hearing this a year or so ago.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 8, 2011)

[yt]kAfMipqyaLU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

Tired Pony - _The Place We Ran From_ - Dead American Writers

[video=youtube;zxaGJNihf28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxaGJNihf28[/video]

aaaah Gary Lightbody <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

dj-Nate - Theory of Everything

[video=youtube;IzY3kaafwx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzY3kaafwx4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;T9BD3JS2DRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9BD3JS2DRI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLD6B7C9E38E1  FF568&amp;index=161[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful...

[yt]5EaRHlo4B0Y[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2011)

It is beauiful. I like the intro with guitar


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

Baby, if you like it then you should have put a 'this' on it. :V


----------



## DW_ (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;eb9iCz5P1LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb9iCz5P1LU[/video]
Badass flute solo get. *manly tears of pure "OMG I LOVE THIS SONG"*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;qqWwbMdMrhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqWwbMdMrhQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;bcS6-SVlI5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcS6-SVlI5M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread needs more cha'mone! >:C

[video=youtube;dsUXAEzaC3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsUXAEzaC3Q[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

Animal Collective â€“ _Fall Be Kind EP_ â€“ What Would I Want? Sky

[video=youtube;iuLdCWnuTa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLdCWnuTa8[/video]


----------



## Hir (Aug 8, 2011)

Embers - plague


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 8, 2011)

Demolition Hammer - Hydrophobia


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 8, 2011)

[yt]kxl_AGWLK0w[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Nine Inch Nails - Closer



I love that song.

The Album Harmony of a Hunter.

Listening to this song at the moment.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> But how about I post the last non-obscure-as-fuck song I listened to.



I'd say Deathstars is pretty obscure, I have yet to meet anyone else who's a fan of it. Also *brofist*

[yt]tbwdze_kpOM[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2011)

Minimal Techno


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

ohhh boy. TBS takes me way back

[yt]z300zmq1XTo[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 8, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Six Days at the Bottom of the Ocean

every day is post-rock day


----------



## bmo (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;0QXNtLaOnSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QXNtLaOnSE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

Shinedown-Devour


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

You Slut! - _Critical Meat_ - MyBloodyJesusExplorerOnFire

[video=youtube;Ohhss3V10rA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohhss3V10rA[/video]




Clayton said:


> ohhh boy. TBS takes me way back



takes you back to... SUNDAY???


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2011)

IDIEDFORTHESEVENTHTIME â€“ Shinaki Dead Bombers 0-11

You probably never heard of it.

Thank you, Last.fm, for the unintentional links I decided to keep just in case someone gave a shit.

as if...

Full song's provided on the second link, actually.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2011)

Mudvayne - Dig

Back when they were awesome and weren't as bad as they are now.

[yt]YIqbdnaPcT8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 8, 2011)

Jakob - Pneumonic

people here were talking about this album and it's apparently post-rock aka I need to hear it.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 8, 2011)

Sabotage
Beastie Boys


----------



## Bliss (Aug 9, 2011)

[yt]xBv9me5amX4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;MeovgXXQZNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeovgXXQZNk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
During the chorus, whoever was manning the equalizer was probably a bit intoxicated


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;G1EvclXK57k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1EvclXK57k[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;1WUoYQQw8jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WUoYQQw8jM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;33kaBjW5QwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kaBjW5QwA&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;kPiUeRtNAxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPiUeRtNAxY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
It all happens at 0:53


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

Daft Punk - _Human After All_ - The Prime Time of Your Life

[video=youtube;UgMjVxk1iYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgMjVxk1iYU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;7yplgsEq9vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yplgsEq9vI[/video]
You no mess with Lo Wang!


----------



## johnny (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;0_1hPyPnKQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_1hPyPnKQI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I really like this recording specifically. The slower tempo makes it somehow cooler


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

Justice - _A Cross The Universe_ - Phantom Part 2

[video=youtube;BvITDe9tURU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvITDe9tURU[/video]


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2011)

Bear Hand- What A Drag.
Before that was Bear In Heaven- Lovesick Teenagers.
What is up with me and bears?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 10, 2011)

[yt]4NMxwbn_QoU[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 10, 2011)

Resurrection Song - Mark Lanegan

He has the most amazing voice...


----------



## iTails (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;NI2b7qXUlnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE[/video]

I fucking love this remix.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 10, 2011)

[yt]QAbz0jeL9x4[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 10, 2011)

Methamphetamine Blues - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;B8vuSlkgtU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8vuSlkgtU8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;0vHAgOGXbrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vHAgOGXbrE[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

Twin Atlantic - _Free _- Crash Land

[video=youtube;tHLP_-wMqJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHLP_-wMqJc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bombed - Mark Lanegan.  So fucking perfect. <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;nR-VWN4JbKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR-VWN4JbKc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
This is, put simply, quite sad


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 10, 2011)

Untitled - Interpol.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 10, 2011)

Still Waitin'-Lita Ford.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 10, 2011)

Small Black- Search Party and Robot Science- Daggers (Avians Ambient Edit). Yeah,  I listen to my own remix on Youtube. Don't judge XD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - _Young Mountain_ - Happiness: We're All In It Together

[video=youtube;N4pcrMmP88A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4pcrMmP88A[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2011)

Deceasedcrab's La-Mulana playthroughs on Youtube,
because I am nerd.


----------



## Hir (Aug 10, 2011)

Deathspell Omega - Dearth


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 10, 2011)

[yt]weiXdYGuawY[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with me?
[video=youtube;-bAN7Ts0xBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 10, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - CAFO

was writing something that I felt was kinda derivative of this group's works so I'm listening to make sure I'm just being paranoid. Also it's pretty cool music anyways, especially this song.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 10, 2011)

[yt]NFDufeQ0Uzw[/yt]

Then

[yt]IznPvwRCwm8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;qUIYjiMAlgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUIYjiMAlgk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

this is a good song to sit back and crunch on some heroin too

[yt]JejrCXlyg04[/yt]

*crunch crunch and watches witches come out of the walls*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Uj5cGCHp4cY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj5cGCHp4cY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLC00E4D73DCE  8DD2D&amp;index=30[/video]
Albanian song. I don't know anything about it. Sounds nice though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;h9DTiT0_VdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9DTiT0_VdE&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=  118[/video]

Not nearly as good as Part 1.

"FIRE UP THE BASS CANNON"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;i702nZ_GNjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i702nZ_GNjA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLC00E4D73DCE  8DD2D&amp;index=99[/video]


----------



## Isen (Aug 11, 2011)

Shabazz Palaces- Free Press and Curl

[yt]GTxuXToEYOA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

maudlin of the Well â€“ _Part the Second_ â€“ Excerpt from 6,000,000,000,000 Miles Before the First, or, the Revisitation of the Blue Ghost


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;pQ1wsg6H-fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ1wsg6H-fs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 11, 2011)

Toxik - Haunted Earth


----------



## Cyril (Aug 11, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant

just listened to this album again, it's really growing on me. quite epic in every way.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

Cyril: Have you listened to Johnnytwentythree before? Because you should, since you like post-rock so much and whatnot. The one album they have is really good.

Fall of Swords, pt 1
Fall of Swords, pt 2


----------



## Cyril (Aug 11, 2011)

Just listened to the song you linked. this is the on-topic part of the post.
Definitely need to check them out, thanks for sharing :>


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 11, 2011)

[yt]GgI5DMVegIk[/yt]

My favorite song ever, I think. I'll always have a soft spot for it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 11, 2011)

'Terrible Cemetery' by Ghast from the album 'Terrible Cemetery'


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;h-6fYidsXXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-6fYidsXXY[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;8hx78HDw8Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hx78HDw8Jw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

^Oh yeeeah?^
[video=youtube;GHKIMgtLLRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHKIMgtLLRk[/video]


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;B_RFLoO0Q2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_RFLoO0Q2E&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Can't recommend this enough.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 11, 2011)

The Golden Eel - Ween
[video=youtube_share;RgtNuhOH2q8]http://youtu.be/RgtNuhOH2q8[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I admit I have some problems...
[video=youtube;773OtVCTeCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=773OtVCTeCw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

My theme song  *cry*

[yt]dAehN7Njf5Y[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;aHERhHP5brI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHERhHP5brI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6  EFF94&amp;index=102[/video]
Uzbek musician on instrument of the same name.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 11, 2011)

Main menu song of Perfect Dark.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;_hH6hHXdwIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hH6hHXdwIk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6  EFF94&amp;index=101[/video]
Afghan instrumental; Rubab, Harmonium, Tabla, Tanpura


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;FIfCgzFTOmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIfCgzFTOmA[/video]

_People are fragile things,
You should know by now.
You'll speak when you're spoken to.
_


----------



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;G_5nvEqDOHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_5nvEqDOHU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> [video=youtube;G_5nvEqDOHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_5nvEqDOHU&feature=related[/video]



Great song but if you like great songs you'll love this.

[video=youtube;kTk8yVgZE78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTk8yVgZE78[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2011)

[yt]J-o-6-cdDzY[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2t8661hzVE

The genre of gangsta rap makes me wonder if the "N-word" is inherently racist no matter who says it or acceptable when uttered by black people within the context of a rap song. White person says it- awful, racist, bigoted. Black person says it- he's making an album that will sell millions and the hateful term, originally invented by Southern planters to apply to their servants, becomes a legitimate term.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 12, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - The Only Moment We Were Alone


----------



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2011)

Most Epic song ever
[video=youtube;hSoR43Pq79g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSoR43Pq79g[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 12, 2011)

Lustmord - Heresy Part III

Wish I could find a video of this song. It's my favorite song on Heresy.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 12, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Calliope's Son (Don't Ever Look Back)

intro is so cheesy but this is a pretty cool instrumental and a great end to a great album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2011)

[yt]1J64hEp63_I[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 12, 2011)

Phuck this, disco never died! >:3

[yt]4GtyMeEcPPE[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Aug 12, 2011)

(specter) said:


> [yt]1J64hEp63_I[/yt]



I fucking love you. Not too many people I know actually listen to Fear Factory.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;6s0Mp7LFI-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s0Mp7LFI-k[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 12, 2011)

Mogwai - Radar Maker

must discover more post-rock bands


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky-Sleeping Beauty Waltz*


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Holy Wars...Punishment Due" - Megadeth 
(One of the greatest songs on the planet)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 13, 2011)

Traditional Chinese music


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 13, 2011)

[yt]L8gHtXxih9s[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2011)

*shels - _Plains Of The Purple Buffalo_ - Butterflies (On Luci's Way)

[video=youtube;tDhOPCZQGvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDhOPCZQGvE[/video]


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2011)

iTails said:


> I fucking love you. Not too many people I know actually listen to Fear Factory.


do you know cavemen

fear factory are really well known

Wolves In The Throne Room - Queen of the Borrowed Light


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;d8ekz_CSBVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 13, 2011)

[yt]Wm9woy9silk[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 13, 2011)

I am addicted to this soundtrack
[video=youtube;F8oqZ7SJN_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8oqZ7SJN_8[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

[yt]OO18F4aKGzQ[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 13, 2011)

So much angry music.

You gotta slow down and chill with some sugoi onnas

[video=youtube;2PrYKtahrWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PrYKtahrWU[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

I was actually just listening to this on repeat for the last hour and needed less sugoi. [yt]t9CXmEUwvgM[/yt]


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 13, 2011)

John Cooper Clarke - Evidently Chickentown

[yt]o8u0vQFR54Q[/yt]

I remember hearing this when I was about 9 and being horrified, so I decided to listen to it again and it's sort of grown on me.


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;b92N80wC_ZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b92N80wC_ZQ[/video]

[video=youtube;2sBoWE-xJQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sBoWE-xJQk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 13, 2011)

[yt]UThnUpkTPY8[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;2sBoWE-xJQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sBoWE-xJQk[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't Stop....
[video=youtube;48WqkslfZW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48WqkslfZW0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;CdhqVtpR2ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 14, 2011)

The Dragon Ball Z Abridged viewers should know this
[video=youtube;x8MO2ShVBV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=x8MO2ShVBV0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 14, 2011)

Hank Williams Sr. <333

[yt]eDchFasI-Pc[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;xmWaDDVa2_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmWaDDVa2_g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 14, 2011)

'Sextasysm' by Reverence from the album 'Dissociated Human Junction'


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 15, 2011)

Entombed - Addiction King


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 15, 2011)

[yt]aCwtiKMWWEI[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;4vi9ZdJnDUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vi9ZdJnDUE[/video]


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 15, 2011)

Foster the People - Pumped up Kicks. 

[yt]SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/yt]

and its stuck in my head....


----------



## Bliss (Aug 15, 2011)

[yt]yd1uEvyzCmM[/yt]

... Yeah? What? >:C


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 15, 2011)

[yt]Az2xexzYtaM[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2011)

I swear to God this is the last LOTR soundtrack piece from me.
[video=youtube;gVm-E7_Ts2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVm-E7_Ts2A&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL68DBBEE831F0A203[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 15, 2011)

*Shels - Butterflies On Luci's Way

courtesy of Hateful. This is post rock apparently and from what I've heard it seems pretty okay. Though I'm not a huge fan of vocals in my post rock.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I swear to God this is the last LOTR soundtrack piece from me.
> [video]


:3c

[yt]_1cTuUwZILg[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;du_w1ls_Hpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du_w1ls_Hpc[/video]

The music from this series is amazing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 16, 2011)

[yt]09bqwEYgx6U[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;2Nks32tDR2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nks32tDR2U&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Gondjza0sUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gondjza0sUs&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA5  05F41&amp;index=13[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 16, 2011)

[yt]zd62kE7Eajs[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 16, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> :3c


I saw an article about a guy who made a hobbit house to live in and I COULD NOT GET THIS SONG OUT OF MY HEAD.


Also.
[yt]-FUAYez3nY4[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;k2c3_eHDbAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2c3_eHDbAo[/video]


----------



## Milo (Aug 16, 2011)

what else would I be listening to :U

[video=youtube;4HqcjgJCDuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HqcjgJCDuw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 16, 2011)

[yt]hbZMgEGrccs[/yt]

Hi Milo *feels*


----------



## Cyril (Aug 16, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Singularity

yay. pretty cool instrumental track here.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]_sj_U6vObUA[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]9eDJ3cuXKV4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

You know that sound when wind hits a minute opening in a window?
Yep, I'm listening to that ghostly sound.


----------



## iTails (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;tcWzVUlrzdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcWzVUlrzdc&amp;list=FLIgU_9iNgYho&amp;index=16[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]7AHvch2OqzE[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm listening to the residents HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
seriously though the commercial album is so good
well all their albums are so good. or at least the ones i have heard
they have so many albums


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;YlbMHXlzITE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlbMHXlzITE[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]z57M8iVGzYw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2011)

mmmm Hammock ~<3

[video=youtube;KjIWriDTptY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjIWriDTptY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]l-AV2Lu_1wM[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;BZFX2x4mRuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZFX2x4mRuA[/video]

well i'm listening to the whole album but this is the first track so


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

Bleeehhh too lazy to post a video ;~; I'm listening to "Horizons" by Parkway Drive


----------



## Cyril (Aug 17, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone in the World

really this should be two songs but whatever besides that it's awesome


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

[yt]-Smge23DCE8[/yt]


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

Furries in a blender- Not candy. 


EDIT: Wrong format...DIDN'T KNOOOWWWW >:c Idk where to get the correct format -_-


----------



## Cyril (Aug 17, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Arc

what the hell am I listening to
and why do I kinda like it actually


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

"Jet Airliner" - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=vimeo;1760925]http://vimeo.com/1760925[/video]
This cheers me up most of the time


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

Our special place by Queenstons


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;kRHqbIinuD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRHqbIinuD0[/video]

I would love to learn to play this song.


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;46TOHXmWSvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46TOHXmWSvg[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 18, 2011)

[yt]0uzuNt2XImc[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 18, 2011)

The printer printing excessive amounts of black ink at a painfully slow pace


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 18, 2011)

Kick Axe - Cause for Alarm


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 18, 2011)

[yt]DCME7XkdMPU[/yt]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine - Know Your Enemy

HEEEEELL YEAAA!!!



[video=youtube;zSHtniUl8V4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSHtniUl8V4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;xD88xp5SE14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD88xp5SE14[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 18, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - CAFO
totally the best song on this album


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 18, 2011)

[yt]qU1SAnI7ZGY[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;q7DBoiyBoJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DBoiyBoJ8[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 19, 2011)

This:
[video=youtube;JB9lI5hS9a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB9lI5hS9a4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 19, 2011)

Mono - Burial at Sea 

this entire album is too good why can't I make music this awesome


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Kenny Rogers - "Love Will Turn You Around"


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 19, 2011)

[yt]T0cf9wwYXQs[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

The Eagles - "Peaceful Easy Feeling"


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

[yt]RMB3M43AEpc[/yt]
[yt]L6UaI3ipyuo[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

[yt]lTx3G6h2xyA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 19, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Equally Flawed

more awesomeness
also my roommate said he thinks he's heard this before which I doubt but I dunno. would be awesome if he actually had .-.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 19, 2011)

[yt]n6_C7EZ7b90[/yt]


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;k-ugLYKk3I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ugLYKk3I8&amp;feature=related[/video]

Getting myself some new IDM influences =D


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 19, 2011)

[yt]5GKWsmK51UI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 20, 2011)

Patrick Watson - Tracy's Waters
such a brilliant song, the rest of the album hasn't done as much for me yet though it's still pretty good.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 20, 2011)

[yt]HLUX0y4EptA[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been whistling this song all day long.

[video=youtube;ZGIavgj7NRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGIavgj7NRM[/video]

I love it when I find new songs/artists I like in random commercials. That's also how I found JÃ³nsi:

[video=youtube;Y5VgLOs0LwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5VgLOs0LwQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;nL49yZNE4yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nL49yZNE4yk[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 20, 2011)

[yt]X9YMU0WeBwU[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 20, 2011)

And I always say I don't like love songs... 

[video=youtube;3JWTaaS7LdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 20, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma

happy post rock day everyone
every day is post rock day


----------



## Hir (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma
> 
> happy post rock day everyone
> every day is post rock day



i like post-rock day

[yt]GewVjHKJWhU[/yt]


----------



## cad (Aug 20, 2011)

Disk 3 of Rawe Nation The Anthems - UK Hardkore.

My faworite out of the 3 disks.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 20, 2011)

The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie) - Caligula's Horse

this song is still awesome


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 20, 2011)

Vesuvius by Frank Ticheli.

One of my favorite classical pieces, imo


----------



## Aetius (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no idea what they are saying, but my god It is addicting. 
[video=youtube;ec7JCwez5IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec7JCwez5IY[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;HUi5ttTwpxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUi5ttTwpxI[/video]


----------



## Alderic (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;ykwqXuMPsoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Edwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;iMyZf3F9o8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMyZf3F9o8Y&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 21, 2011)

[yt]Z8yARSW6ceo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;2alSUZq7ZII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alSUZq7ZII&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Edwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;HZsL9E0D6wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZsL9E0D6wI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Pj3XAUCYX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pj3XAUCYX4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;U1esPluKPQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1esPluKPQo[/video]

LAT MEY HEAR YOU SCRAME.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day
from the title you wouldn't think that this is an epic metal song but well that's because Townsend is only half-sane, if that. hehehe.
Though he's more sane than Ozzy :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2011)

[yt]1P2YSktr7xU[/yt]


----------



## Edwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;5395Y0hwJGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5395Y0hwJGU&amp;list=FL33_3lXQkzwnvcGMG7hRJTw&amp;  index=4[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;pLqyvyqQqW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqyvyqQqW0&amp;feature=related[/video]

Something fairly calm (because I'm tired. Ugh.. -_-)


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2011)

Going to bed. Last song of the evening.

[yt]Vn29OZehUDY[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 21, 2011)

Funny pug sings Hare Hare Yukai!

[yt]kHOE9whTOdM[/yt]

It's glorious it is the juice.

If you like pugs or Hare Hare Yukai this is the video for you!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;lbLK_S0zaCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbLK_S0zaCU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

And all of my dreams. Compromised.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;hcGi3pDikF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcGi3pDikF8[/video]


----------



## Ekho (Aug 21, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere but not Here
> 
> And all of my dreams. Compromised.



My favorite off of Deadwing.

Anyways, earlier:

[video=youtube;pP8XBJc2p_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP8XBJc2p_g[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;dw1oM7LBbxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw1oM7LBbxE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

Ekho said:


> My favorite off of Deadwing.


Also their best song IMO. Out of the three albums I own at least.


Ekho said:


> Anyways, earlier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP8XBJc2p_g


I don't listen to this EP enough. Ehh.

Dream Theater - Octvarium
...at x3 speed. 
it's as hilarious as it sounds.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Also their best song IMO. Out of the three albums I own at least.



I'm guessing some of their more recent albums? 



Cyril Daroun said:


> I don't listen to this EP enough. Ehh.



The end of BBF3 is godly <3



Cyril Daroun said:


> Dream Theater - Octvarium
> ...at x3 speed.
> it's as hilarious as it sounds.



Great song, although I don't listen to them nearly as often as I used to.  Systematic Chaos didn't really help.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 22, 2011)

In Absentia through FOABP
which is why I need to listen to that EP more
and yes recent DT is far inferior to what they used to be. they haven't released a mind-blowing album yet this millennium IMO.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 22, 2011)

You should check out the rest of their discography, too.  Their early stuff doesn't sound the same as their later stuff, but is just as good.  Up the Downstair and The Sky Moves Sideways are brilliant.  I'm a bit of a fanboy, in case my last.fm didn't give that away :V


----------



## Cyril (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah I've been meaning to that for a while.

in other news
Shellmounds - Grayceon
thing I got showed on another site. this was actually pretty awesome, definitely need to check out more of their work.
(p.s. it's metal AND has a cello)


----------



## Traven V (Aug 22, 2011)

Firelake Bob Seger


----------



## chapels (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]P9gdFcE96io[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]5ga-t0dCKyU[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;PtIa487EwGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtIa487EwGY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 22, 2011)

"Workin' Them Angels" - Rush


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]uxi73RQlLB8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;4I4V3eYtWn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I4V3eYtWn8&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=11  4s[/video]

The second song from the intro (1:54). SO BEAUTIFUL. ;F;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q9R_kvaSXrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9R_kvaSXrs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]lAHaiqEnxjY[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 22, 2011)

MGMT - Weekend wars
[video=youtube_share;Bekv2w2ysyE]http://youtu.be/Bekv2w2ysyE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 22, 2011)

Still The Desert - Grayceon

listening to more from this band.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]uCAL7bo3goQ[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]thQd1KYCgKU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 22, 2011)

Aquarium - Haken

the instrumental section in the middle is one of the best things ever.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 23, 2011)

Nirvana- been a son
[video=youtube_share;YLrfVAdYuTY]http://youtu.be/YLrfVAdYuTY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

[yt]8e5Gcj9UdPM[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;AtMZTsiavw0]http://youtu.be/AtMZTsiavw0[/video]


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 23, 2011)

This is such a weird song. I like it. XD
[video=youtube;fVBMHnF-gPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVBMHnF-gPk[/video]

"I should peddle butterflies. There's a shortage in the city. I'll stand on a street corner, all mysterious and giddy. When the passers-by pass by I will open up my trench coat. They will see the butterflies dangling like fake rolexes."


----------



## Pine (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;I9e69s9Fspc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9e69s9Fspc[/video]

I don't know why, it just popped up.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

[yt]ruc1jTK2H_s[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 23, 2011)

Listening to this since two friends of mine are in it (The twins)
[video=youtube;nx1OeqtLyws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx1OeqtLyws&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;s1Z1Zrot-go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go[/video]


----------



## Ekho (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;RLSDibNAq28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLSDibNAq28[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pk1jsxcXWqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk1jsxcXWqE&amp;feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 23, 2011)

[yt]VuZEWfLqBlM[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;_pM8PrqY5Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pM8PrqY5Rg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 23, 2011)

The Mars Volta - Tetragrammaton

you know what awesome band I haven't listened to recently?


----------



## Ginga (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y_RUjSKyHUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_RUjSKyHUI[/video]
Im a BIG Alice Nine fan :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

This has got to be my favorite song right now. <3

[yt]thQd1KYCgKU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 23, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Popplagio

this song is genius


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 23, 2011)

[yt]iQLCQJvPuyA[/yt]


----------



## Corto (Aug 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;7XRVZ4U6SHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XRVZ4U6SHc&amp;feature=related[/video]
Don't diss. I'm a latino that grew up in the 90s. I know of no one at all that didn't watch this show. And I get nostalgic when I'm sober.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

[yt]NSowZcvoqr4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;c_cCsFU6pak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_cCsFU6pak&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Slend (Aug 24, 2011)

oh man, this song
[video=youtube;QxGaC4wzt50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxGaC4wzt50[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

[yt]8MR9OH6BjOo[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 24, 2011)

Because
[video=youtube;kTdsijn32HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTdsijn32HQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 24, 2011)

Rodrigo y Gabriela - Triveni

wow, haven't really listened to this much recently have I? awesome guitar duo.


----------



## Fiendly (Aug 25, 2011)

Repatriated by Handsome Furs, almost exclusively because it's by a band called Handsome Furs. it's actually quite good, especially the solo


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2011)

Kanada's Death Part 2. Adagio in D minor ~<3

[video=youtube;SMVik3EFVn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMVik3EFVn4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

[yt]n64TMQH0rxg[/yt]

_This is not here, this is not now._


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 25, 2011)

Testing out my computer's sound thingish with this:
[video=youtube;5XNRnuOiK4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XNRnuOiK4c&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

I know my posts are pretty close together but FFFF THIS SONG I LOVE IT

[yt]A5GYOsKLp6o[/yt]

it's my themesong now
aaa


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;nRD2DDuGOd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRD2DDuGOd0[/video]

What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

i am reading that as WHY DO YOU GUYS LIKE DIFFERENT MUSIC THAN ME 

[yt]PfG_G2O2q40[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> i am reading that as WHY DO YOU GUYS LIKE DIFFERENT MUSIC THAN ME



Why DO you guys like different music than me? My horrible music is awesome!

Ah, glitch. The autistic offspring of electronic.

[video=youtube;IyrnDnTLTBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyrnDnTLTBM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

well if it's any consolation I think Combichrist is pretty cool.

[yt]Cr-SqRWImmI[/yt]

(quick other people need to post)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S32X5-eKVp4&feature=related


Addicting.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 25, 2011)

[yt]yAG1GoU5EYY[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2011)

David Gilmour - Cruise

[video=youtube_share;ixTbY1msc3M]http://youtu.be/ixTbY1msc3M[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

[yt]It5lqXOqC6U[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;KypNRzif4hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KypNRzif4hE[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 25, 2011)

[yt]XHUqpFx0JYo[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> i am reading that as WHY DO YOU GUYS LIKE DIFFERENT MUSIC THAN ME



I think everyone has that mentality. "my music is great, wtf is wrong with you people?"

I'm a bit different. I'm more like "omg, somebody likes my music? NO FUCKING WAY! awesome "

anyway

[video=youtube;c-ayuRE5xd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-ayuRE5xd8[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]Xia16Q8C-9U[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 26, 2011)

Sondre Lerche is my absolute favorite musician. This song starts soft and then picks up excitement.

[video=youtube;ydfqzA8suXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydfqzA8suXU&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL29AE9CE6AEF4  0583[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]rBAshkNLUAQ[/yt]
b.a song


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]rBAshkNLUAQ[/yt]
> b.a song



Your signature really looks like it's dancing along to that song. Haha.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Stormfur said:


> Your signature really looks like it's dancing along to that song. Haha.


hahaha oh christ, it does doesnt it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2011)

This:

[yt]9C_HReR_McQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;TvcuE6WELmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvcuE6WELmU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]gBmqB-TQ_IY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 26, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Poetic Pitbull Revolutions

what why haven't I ever heard of this band before
this stuff is amazing


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;OX8eC5pxAbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX8eC5pxAbI&amp;list=FL5ZVxj3rb8Jd7pexkoJla1Q&amp;  index=33&amp;feature=plpp[/video]

Some awesome Psytrance d-U-b


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmvCFYGL9c4

Cameleon by Eric Sammut. I want to do this as a solo for a festival, but i don't have the necessary marimba size. I'm probably not yet capable of playing it well enough to get even a decent score for it.

Another amazing marimba piece- Libertango.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]RyX3pH3AOMQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;1vtV1ArrHuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vtV1ArrHuQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;AFA-rOls8YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 27, 2011)

[yt]BeI2gGvNDh8[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;UcTLJ692F70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcTLJ692F70&amp;feature=related[/video]
Now it's this.    Yay playlists!


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 27, 2011)

[yt]s9XDGD-HA1Q[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2011)

[yt]Q-q2AaFmlL4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 27, 2011)

Grayceon - War's End

just listened to this whole album for the first time, probably needs more listens to really sink in though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2011)

'The Fall: Chapter II' by Blut aus Nord from the album 'The Mystical Beast Of  Rebellion'


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 27, 2011)

Some new music by RJD2. Awesomeness.

[video=youtube;jTyGLeoJVSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=jTyGLeoJVSQ[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 27, 2011)

Frightened Rabbit - _A Frightened Rabbit EP_ - Fuck This Place

[video=youtube;2LbrnqPcI-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LbrnqPcI-s[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 27, 2011)

The Who - Sea and Sand

[video=youtube_share;TLptuo83ewc]http://youtu.be/TLptuo83ewc[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Nw-YjVp_ibQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq-geJ9UwG4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 27, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone In The World

yay. outro solo atm which is awesome. just like everything else on this disc but w/e


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 28, 2011)

This piece of awesomeness
[video=youtube;TGBQE5xbqwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGBQE5xbqwI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]Y99UqvgCmE8[/yt]
can't get enough of this song

translated intro:
_Cuizinier with your small dick surrounded by red hair
I can't believe that you believe that you are wanted
I can't believe it even in the dark, even if you keep on your pajamas
Even if you keep on your robe, in the form of an out dated T-shirt
Keep your shirt on, that will limit the damages, bastard.​_​


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;czIBL_pL89w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIBL_pL89w[/video]


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

*Help is on the Way - Rise Against*
[video=youtube;JHiqGqoIGII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiqGqoIGII&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]jnhaKrZKeGM[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]ThYIifMraXo[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 28, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - A Tapdancer's Dilemma 

so weird but awesome


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cwg-M5-pjvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwg-M5-pjvs[/video]

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]5-b7mDdSt3M[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;DnWGlrSMH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWGlrSMH78[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;alFpBTx2DxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFpBTx2DxY[/video]

wer alstarse naw, iiiiiiIIN da doepshoa


----------



## Cyril (Aug 28, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

AS YOU WALKED AWAAAAY
^the only lyrics I know


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2011)

more of Jonsi... but collaborated in a different band :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CFkNOYP9iY
[video=youtube;4CFkNOYP9iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CFkNOYP9iY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 29, 2011)

[yt]BMkqbY0oGKQ[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;STYKLJkFKe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STYKLJkFKe8[/video]

Yup.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

[yt]ReJ5p458DoY[/yt]
goddamn awesome songs
[yt]f0rPzlj11nI[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 29, 2011)

[yt]z5cGdgNnsGs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;1Hd6Du8CuJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hd6Du8CuJA&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]
More neat stuff. This is, sadly, just a preview.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 29, 2011)

[yt]UB1JOeGrkdA[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 29, 2011)

[yt]Qx-y680ngAY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 29, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain
love the end of this song a lot, the intro's awesome too, the middle is okay but not terrible and the good parts make up for it completely. listen to it.


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;W8S2CX-q7LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8S2CX-q7LQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 29, 2011)

Jakob - Saint

album I need to listen to more etc.


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Jakob - Saint
> 
> album I need to listen to more etc.



post rock

+1

[video=youtube;eHnP_NNv_3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHnP_NNv_3A[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2011)

[yt]yiQ7S38nKog[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm listening to THA THUNDAAR
BOOOOM


----------



## Slend (Aug 30, 2011)

das oath, a thrash punk band from the netherlands
they are fucking good


----------



## Cyril (Aug 30, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Heroines

really this band is awesome, wish I knew of them sooner.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 30, 2011)

'Dark -1.-1' by Darkspace from the album 'Darkspace -I'


----------



## Cyril (Aug 30, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - A Rancid Romance 

There IS a reason I'm listening to this band a lot recently, but I'm glad I am regardless of the fact that I really need to.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 30, 2011)

[yt]jBcFV3tSNaU[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 31, 2011)

[yt]pm_aut6RDAY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2011)

THIS SONG

[yt]IaZMST-vHfM[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Aug 31, 2011)

[yt]gP9YSHVbOBM[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;bHDjGtj18X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHDjGtj18X0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2011)

hey, me
let's listen to something utterly ridiculous
okay then
[yt]7zp1TbLFPp8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Strastosphere Serenade

definitely a great way to end an album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

This never gets old. *NEVER.*


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2011)

The Inception soundtrack (on youtube)

This would be pretty neat to have on while playing Stalker or something.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;vIAoaIRLETY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIAoaIRLETY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

Mono - The Battle to Heaven

the song off this album I tend to remember the least about, for some reason. Odd considering it's the longest...


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 1, 2011)

I Thought I Knew it All-Megadeth


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorrilaz - On Melancholy Hill (AN21 and Max Vangeli Mix)

[video=youtube;9WttdXVNSJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WttdXVNSJI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Black Moth Super Rainbow - _Dandelion Gum_ - Untitled Roadside Demo


----------



## Cyril (Sep 1, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Calliope's Son (Don't Ever Look Back)

this album really is too short :<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2011)

Don Giovanni, Act 2.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> This never gets old. *NEVER.*


Was blasting this when it came on the radio in the car.


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;MihDdZPmy1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MihDdZPmy1o[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Twin Atlantic - _Free _- Crash Land

[video=youtube;07Rnd05asnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Rnd05asnk[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;98Y_uG-FX6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Y_uG-FX6E[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2011)

obsessed with this song

[yt]IaZMST-vHfM[/yt]


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2011)

Make a Child Cry - GWAR

[video=youtube;EYlbsfp2SzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYlbsfp2SzI[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 1, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Velvet Embracer
yeah still listening to this band and all that


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 2, 2011)

[yt]aTwgqIQlqJY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Dl6ew6ftTYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl6ew6ftTYM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Sep 2, 2011)

Revenge Rising - _God of War III _- Mike Reagan


----------



## Molotov (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;k2GVFqZvL3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2GVFqZvL3Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 2, 2011)

*shels - _Plains Of The Purple Buffalo_ - Butterflies (On Luci's Way)

[video=youtube;tDhOPCZQGvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDhOPCZQGvE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;QKv202L14h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKv202L14h0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;6GcUutnU2gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GcUutnU2gk[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 2, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> obsessed with this song


I blame it on your ADD
baby.






SAIL


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;WThvUZ0pSIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WThvUZ0pSIA[/video]

Jon thor birgisson + amiina = aw yea


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 2, 2011)

St. Vincent - _Strange Mercy_ - Cruel

[video=youtube;Itt0rALeHE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itt0rALeHE8[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

aha yea this one was pretty good

anyway

[video=youtube;hcSLMY6wocs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcSLMY6wocs[/video]


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2011)

[yt]swLn3APvjeQ[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;nXKAjmHxbpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXKAjmHxbpk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 2, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone in the World

this song probably has my favorite solo on the album, though it's probably really close between a few others.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 3, 2011)

An asdfmovie mix
[video=youtube;fzirfZMWHyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzirfZMWHyo&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;qv0LOTnH_Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv0LOTnH_Cw&amp;list=FLRM58uuz_KrcsWMC3rr3wzw&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp[/video]


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]CwVqOs3Aess[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;bxlwDUzmqPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxlwDUzmqPM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]1WJ6I9MT9CY[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]otPxoVQiIGo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;0oD93_TObqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oD93_TObqY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]U7b6Q64s_xY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;nRD2DDuGOd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRD2DDuGOd0[/video]

AFTER A TIME

AFTER A TIME

AFTER A TIME
AFTER A TIME
AFTER A TIME
vv
AFTER A TIME
AFTER A TIME
vAFTER A TIME
v


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;WFFWFWQhxSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFFWFWQhxSk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;KgemeBsgCQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgemeBsgCQY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 3, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - CAFO

how the hell is this song so awesome
because it is one of the greatest things ever really.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 3, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Animals as Leaders - CAFO
> 
> how the hell is this song so awesome
> because it is one of the greatest things ever really.



Fuck yes. That's a great song <3

[yt]xlQQYm6BRmA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;F21aifX0lZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

LOOK AT ALL THE FUCKS I'M NOT GIVING! THEY'RE JUST FALLING FROM THE SKY!​


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]DT21tg0_584[/yt]


----------



## zanian (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;f2xIjabKi2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2xIjabKi2I[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;y-TH4kV4RIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-TH4kV4RIw[/video]

NINTENDO YOU HAVE DONE IT AGAIN.

Doesn't beat Gusty Garden's theme though. That piece is fucking MADE of epic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cwg-M5-pjvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwg-M5-pjvs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 3, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

it's beautiful. it rocks. it's everything and it's awesome. I am addicted to it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]z0wQJT4kO5c[/yt]


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]930aHiTe9_w[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;3tXGA3-6a80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tXGA3-6a80[/video]
CAROLINER RAINBOW ALL NIGHT LONG MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2011)

a thing Radiohead sent me
[yt]MSjMKht5OGQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;H763QKtem_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H763QKtem_E&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;gXM58tYapwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXM58tYapwQ[/video]


Interesting mix of folk and rock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

_Igorrr - Moldy Eye_ in my mind.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Goldfish - _Get Busy Living_ - We Come Together

[video=youtube;7-tNUur2YoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-tNUur2YoU[/video]

So many references oh god


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2011)

La finta semplice (or the Pretended Simpleton for those who don't know Italian)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;TDBqQ9KURac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDBqQ9KURac[/video]

Nothing like loud breakcore in the morning.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2011)

[yt]Z0kGAz6HYM8[/yt]

Pretty badass soundtrack


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 4, 2011)

[yt]G5oO4UBEYI0[/yt]


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ccwE0BGIjgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccwE0BGIjgM[/video]


----------



## William (Sep 4, 2011)

[yt]fQ4f_lgdYz8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 4, 2011)

Dream Theater - In the Name of God

in a "listen to random songs but not albums" mood recently.
love this song, great riffs and an insane solo too


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STh01Fwb6-M&ob=av2e

Mordecai by Between The Buried and Me.

Really quite beautiful.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 4, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Stratosphere Sereande

their best song, and I'm not just saying that because it's their longest.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

St. Vincent - _Marry Me_ - Paris Is Burning

[video=youtube;1wbScHJz5Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wbScHJz5Wg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 4, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie)

must... relieve... boredom...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2011)

Helas, j'ai perdu mon amant.

Probably my favorite piano/violin duet.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 5, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #3 (Power Out)

this entire album is okay, though this song is awesome. how did they do this it's like perfect.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]PvpdqwSK8Ks[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 5, 2011)

Radiohead - Idioteque

this is the catchiest thing ever written


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;wlO7pmtGw8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlO7pmtGw8k[/video]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 5, 2011)

Enzo Siffredi & Jfth feat. The Allstars - Jungle Dancing (Official Video HD) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstFJ4hjOxY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 5, 2011)

If only one song was in my head forever, it would most likely be this:
[video=youtube;0oD93_TObqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0oD93_TObqY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]iZWZo-rnciE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;6dPcas53JvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dPcas53JvA[/video]

Jesus Christ this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;dLk07iYkO7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLk07iYkO7U[/video]
[video=youtube;5MHoAUAIPnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MHoAUAIPnI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;gpGaIIziBqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpGaIIziBqE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 5, 2011)

Rchetype-Earthspeaker


----------



## Slend (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;9_pLE-pu6VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_pLE-pu6VA[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;maYCStVzjDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maYCStVzjDs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]40Ce2o8v9-k[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]KI7IeGIkuns[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 5, 2011)

Amiina - _Puzzle_ - Ãsinn

[video=youtube;_I1beIzltBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I1beIzltBg[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

[yt]zw5ONRaYMS0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;YgjjvrtCa40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgjjvrtCa40[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Amiina - _Puzzle_ - Ãsinn
> 
> [video=youtube;_I1beIzltBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I1beIzltBg[/video]



stop making me approve of your music... just STOPPIT


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 5, 2011)

Scott Grooves Mothership Reconnection (Daft Punk Remix) 

Even before Daft Punk became legendary, they were making some legendary remixes. This is solid proof.

[yt]BTTbyZcLtCI[/yt]


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;-uZbvaf9nGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uZbvaf9nGg&amp;list=FLQpYdyGaEm0uMdORplYDwyA&amp;index=7&amp;f  eature=plpp[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 5, 2011)

Sigur Ros - E-bow

this is definitely in contention for best album ever now. seriously. every song. awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 5, 2011)

'The Memories as a Sinner' by Sigh from the album 'Hangman's Hymn - Musikalische  Exequien'


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

Radiohead - Karma Police

another catchy as hell song from them.


----------



## iTails (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;x_3fnUY-LOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_3fnUY-LOg[/video]

It's music like this that helps me get through the day.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2011)

[yt]fStj3vPG5U8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 6, 2011)

Disney - Cruella De Vil


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 6, 2011)

[yt]DgXFHED0msk[/yt]


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2011)

[yt]rIqHFUNfnAk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;DnWGlrSMH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWGlrSMH78[/video]

Fucking low quality video. Song's not really this muffled.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

Dream Theater - On The Backs of Angels

shut up this is only the second time I've listened to this song


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2011)

[yt]LUEIn9ZFy-4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;M1ommoLVLgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ommoLVLgw[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;J3I4KxzgIi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3I4KxzgIi4&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 6, 2011)

Knights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;PRwr02-u5SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwr02-u5SU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

this should be the goddamn anthem of prog.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2011)

[yt]vxKvjCPGBuo[/yt]

Mm, this song. So delicious.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]asKaiRpW0Z4[/yt]

On repeat. I love their voices so much. They go so well together and the song has a nice meaning and sound.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 7, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Everything before


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]8c5XkGbEQiE[/yt]
good shit


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]tpdTaYOOyxo[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Sep 7, 2011)

you can ride to this motherfucker bounce to this motherfucker freak to this motherfucker *lets get it on*

[yt]Vvofs3n2ZmY[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Sep 7, 2011)

i didn't know what to pick so i put my entire library on shuffle & this came up:
[video=youtube;8FDe3TNkW_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FDe3TNkW_s[/video]
kind of surprising, i think, but also pretty damn good b/c what else would you expect from beck


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;BLDviRIvE5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLDviRIvE5Q[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]x0g6LjQKD8k[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]Q7-9MlBzWRo[/yt]


----------



## LupeBrony (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;suRsxpoAc5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suRsxpoAc5w[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 7, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

definitely my favorite off this album.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;9k1qHzVe3Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k1qHzVe3Cw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

[yt]LFcE5OLiyE8[/yt]

Too shy shy, hush hush eye to eye~


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;hWTFG3J1CP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 7, 2011)

Patrick Watson - Tracy's Waters

love this song so much


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;lf=autoplay[/video]

I can't believe it's only my second listen to this guy.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 7, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Beyond the Pale

definitely one of their best songs, probably the best album closer.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;6UqmKZD4zoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UqmKZD4zoo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
An interesting change to Disney's version.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

[yt]DnuQXyAgdDc[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;j2VSfb-v-0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2VSfb-v-0k[/video]
Meh anime. Great song though, and the performance was also pretty good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;pOQ41YBww_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOQ41YBww_8[/video]

This was Saladfingers' theme if I remember correctly. Not officially, of course.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;pTPqjKk_xCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPqjKk_xCo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

[yt]sAUTfkk2zp0[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 8, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Quiet

beautiful music


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 8, 2011)

[yt]lcGPnKLLVT4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 8, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Lucy Fears the Morning Star

such an awesome song.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

[yt]mgEixhE3Oms[/yt]

I'unno. I like her voice c:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 8, 2011)

Mastodon - The Last Baron

god this song is perfect


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2011)

The sound of my laptop's fan running...

But no in all seriousness DAI's new single: Ariadne no Ito. Love the song for some unknown reason.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;UT2mlpkBucI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT2mlpkBucI[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 8, 2011)

Separate Ways - Journey
The best of the 80s. 
And tight denim pants. :V

[yt]LatorN4P9aA[/yt]

And now Obama's job speech.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

^ YES. Journey <3333

[yt]eR7-AUmiNcA[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 8, 2011)

[yt]1i9C-hma32U[/yt]
parkway drive - karma


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;hQQuWFLvvP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQQuWFLvvP4[/video]

Just in my head... but whatever.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 9, 2011)

[yt]CICG53seCH8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;MKhQQENQEjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKhQQENQEjU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

[yt]_s10yzLDoaM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;My01hVbFeXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My01hVbFeXI[/video]

How have I not realized how good these guys were before?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;fnL5jmmOcus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnL5jmmOcus[/video]

There shouldn't be two germanfag songs in a row.

y u guys no tell losers on the internet what music you're listening to?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> y u guys no tell losers on the internet what music you're listening to?


fiiinne
[yt]pm_aut6RDAY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 9, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Silence

this song starts awesome and gets progressively better as it goes on. pretty awesome thing if you ask me.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;5qF_qbaWt3Q]http://youtu.be/5qF_qbaWt3Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ypkv0HeUvTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

SHITTY MAINSTREAM GARBAGE

Naw, just kidding. I love MM.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;HVKtL9VU8rQ]http://youtu.be/HVKtL9VU8rQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

i wish i knew what i was listening to

[yt]7zp1TbLFPp8[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;gbxfe7DMxVo]http://youtu.be/gbxfe7DMxVo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 9, 2011)

Flobots - Handlebars (Khan11 remix)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Amboss - Informer

You can play the full song just from that page... so that's cool I guess.

This feeling can only be described as an eargasm. >:U


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;SKD2fjBpHFk]http://youtu.be/SKD2fjBpHFk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;cI0AiFG5dXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI0AiFG5dXY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;eOofWzI3flA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOofWzI3flA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;pI0Kwutugeg]http://youtu.be/pI0Kwutugeg[/video]


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;kGnjrTkv1gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGnjrTkv1gs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;bVUnpkvgHaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVUnpkvgHaw[/video]

Again... my head.

This is such a shitty song. Why so I like it so much?


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Feather

this album... it's pretty much like being high, except in musical form... it's wonderful, and experience.
and I've only listened to it twice before yet I feel this way. that's how strong it is.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;taW-bqQjYOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taW-bqQjYOg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

[yt]mgV0_IRokqU[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;NQzUmfjfxf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQzUmfjfxf8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - No Way

this would be a cooler song if daniel wasn't trying to recreate a 70's sounding song, by which I mean the audio quality isn't that great it's 70's <.<


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 10, 2011)

I know I posted the original last night and I should be ashamed for saying this...but I think this is an awesome cover.

[video=youtube_share;IDJgwUeW7_k]http://youtu.be/IDJgwUeW7_k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;eYxu2G8zdEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYxu2G8zdEw[/video]

Dear lord... this song is just so badass.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;tSNzRKGuq18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSNzRKGuq18[/video]

This is when I realize that I love my taste in music.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

this song man. it is... perfect.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 10, 2011)

Currently I'm listening to Daft Punk - Around the World, best lyrics ever


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;B_65PioV_Ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_65PioV_Ow[/video]

It just came to mind. Man, I haven't heard this in years.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;98Y_uG-FX6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Y_uG-FX6E&amp;list=FL5ZVxj3rb8Jd7pexkoJla1Q&amp;index=7[/video]

*readies glow sticks* d^U^b


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

Mono - Everlasting Light

this song is brilliant
like the rest of this album


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 11, 2011)

This is my absolute favorite piano song.

[video=youtube;FlPYYH0ZClg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlPYYH0ZClg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone In The World


in the middle of the awesometastic outro solo as I type. definitely the best on the album, yepyep.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 11, 2011)

The second longest 'actual song' on my playlist.

[video=youtube;1vtV1ArrHuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vtV1ArrHuQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]87klvkCCTNc[/yt]

Do you wanna be a _superstar?_


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;5h9FmnNTe0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h9FmnNTe0s[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 11, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> The second longest 'actual song' on my playlist.


Actual song? What do you meeean?


Modest Mouse - _We Were Dead Before the Ship Even Sank_ - Missed The Boat

[video=youtube;O4XskfT6vNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4XskfT6vNY[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 11, 2011)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk


----------



## William (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]o_WjCy8p4yo[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]1Crle7q4b8U[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2011)

Quandary - Illusion of Progress
don't like the vocals on this album as much, that's for sure. they're actually not that good at all. But the music is still awesome. This song is super DT influenced IMO, not a bad thing though so.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]aUPvNkMkC2A[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]8nOAdiDyMZ4[/yt]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;lLJf9qJHR3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E&amp;feature=BFp&amp;list=PLF8FCE6610AB  37CB2[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2011)

New band I'm checking out.

[yt]9m-iQ4rGL24[/yt]


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2011)

William Basinski - The Disintegration Loops 3 

[yt]K8-iTakhFrs[/yt]

Someone posted it in one of those music threads and now I'm addicted.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2011)

[yt]xbReGX27Mp0[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 11, 2011)

Faun Fables, anyone?

[video=youtube;XG67ZJD5_A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG67ZJD5_A0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2011)

Yndi Halda - We Flood Empty Lakes

awesome post-rock.
been too long since I listened to this album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;mDclYeqdLGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDclYeqdLGk[/video]

That feel when I listen to this song...


----------



## Xeno (Sep 11, 2011)

Almost Easy - Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;0tw3C26tY-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tw3C26tY-8&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PLE7EA24D3  1DF37A98[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm listening to a 30 minute trance mix that I downloaded a few years ago. It doesn't even have a name. It just says "my_trance_mix.mp3". It's such an orgasmic song, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2011)

This song is my happy song. <33

[yt]ncVTPuU7CBY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2011)

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds Aside
keep up the trend of "been too long since I last listened to this album" posts here.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 12, 2011)

A candidate for our graduation.
[video=youtube;uWHH1Updhig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWHH1Updhig&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 12, 2011)

Subway - Damian Wilson

Only been busking a week
I've been knocked right off my feet
I've got a railway woman wanting me
I've got a preacher teaching chastity
All sorts breathing over me
Blind to the course of my destiny
Playing my guitar while singing in your company â€“ talking to me


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup, I'm playing that game again.

[video=youtube;6ap2j3xSP2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ap2j3xSP2M[/video]


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2011)

VNV nation and Bruderschaft


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 12, 2011)

Moby - _Play _- Run On

[video=youtube;rrBGUqNBEgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBGUqNBEgE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2011)

[yt]9PnOG67flRA[/yt]

Song about the English Rivera.*


â€‹*experiences may vary


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 12, 2011)

[yt]e4A8iHTpz3g[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 12, 2011)

Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember

also they have a new album tomorrow. yay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;TDKG5De_8js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDKG5De_8js[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2011)

[yt]ylxT7bQ0AmA[/yt]

give em a taste of my misfit love <3


----------



## Cyril (Sep 12, 2011)

Tool - Parabola

oh yes this song is awesome.
though the title track is better.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 12, 2011)

THE MICROPHONE IS ON

[video=youtube_share;yHYYu6uuOU8]http://youtu.be/yHYYu6uuOU8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;YTtlEfSiiMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTtlEfSiiMs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 12, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower
here we are again.
such an amazing song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;VVgxHRbimm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgxHRbimm0[/video]

These guys are so underplayed in my Last.fm library it's not even funny.

Also, Jesus I love that intro. I should just take that clip, repeat it for about three minutes, and put it up on youtube.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 12, 2011)

[yt]e4ci0lPs4LU[/yt]

It is amazing and beats the pants (over 9000 times) off of the original song.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;sGdDaH4wtxY]http://youtu.be/sGdDaH4wtxY[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Nwb_B03npcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwb_B03npcQ[/video]

Remember the good old days, before cg, when chilldren's movies were, you know, good? Yeah...we need this stuff back.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZzU65aPZDnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU65aPZDnc[/video]
Like it or hate it. From my band favorite, Sonata Arctica.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

The Eagles - "Peaceful Easy Feeling"


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Remember the good old days, before cg, when children's movies were, you know, good? Yeah...we need this stuff back.



But many of the older children's movies were just as annoying.
The Neverending Story, for example. :3
I can't believe I liked that movie.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;H46KRMzfj5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46KRMzfj5s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

[yt]ycAByDNZYrA[/yt]

Suddenly had a craving for this song.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;xh_9QhRzJEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_9QhRzJEs[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 13, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> THE MICROPHONE IS ON



NOTHING ELSE IS ON


----------



## Cyril (Sep 13, 2011)

Calgiula's Horse - The City Has No Empathy (Your Sentimental Lie)

yeah I'm spinning this one a lot now aren't I.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;4MjLKjPc7q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MjLKjPc7q8&amp;list=FLyfwSa3HrNJHiEcVYBQJyDw&amp;  index=2[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2011)

Nickelback - If Everyone Cared


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;4gPBytlBKIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gPBytlBKIE[/video]


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;HM4dAZl6W94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM4dAZl6W94[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 13, 2011)

Riverside - Egoist Hedonist

once in the middle of the crowd
I stopped


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Nickelback - If Everyone Cared


what are you doing with your life

[yt]VA8hzUDXvtk[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2011)

[yt]cDWEs2W15fU[/yt]
Don't catch me at the wrong time! Or you will feel my wrath....


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2011)

Sollux said:


> SHITTY MAINSTREAM GARBAGE
> 
> Naw, just kidding. I love MM.



It would help if that wasn't the ONLY FUCKING SONG BY MM THAT THEY EVER FUCKING PLAY ON THE FUCKING RADIO....

There are BETTER MM songs than Beautiful People... :/


----------



## Cyril (Sep 13, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Se lest

that sigur ros album I haven't listened to enough


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

Taverns of Azeroth


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]j1-xRk6llh4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 14, 2011)

PIANO!
[video=youtube;qKa8yTv3vZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKa8yTv3vZ0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]FhpVtNw7hd4[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;4an1SFDw5NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4an1SFDw5NM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 14, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

I wonder how long before the mods start considering me posting here with this song a spam post :|


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;CL7MFWYytmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL7MFWYytmM&amp;feature=feedrec[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]yexeBCx7oow[/yt]


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 14, 2011)

Been rocking a lot of AWOLNation recently.  SAIL comes to the top of my iPod list.

[video=youtube;dyyAZOEwP8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyyAZOEwP8Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]Ems1z-SzfTQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 14, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Avalanche

this is some really sick stuff. I love how no one instrument takes the lead, they all meld together and create a wonderful thick sound that I love. Really should listen to them more, shouldn't I?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]ojE7J6O1D6A[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]XP4clbHc4Xg[/yt]

I get pretty misty eyed every time I listen to this song.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 14, 2011)

65daysofstatic - Radio Protector

beautiful song, and also rockin'. and various other adjectives that are excellence.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;P2rZhS62_LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2rZhS62_LM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]0RGpAvWqctQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 14, 2011)

Oceansize - The Frame

I am so in love with this song that I sing the lyrics in their entirety every time I listen to it.
It's just... beautiful. Probably my favorite song ever.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;c5K208X3NK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5K208X3NK8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2011)

[yt]pm_aut6RDAY[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 15, 2011)

of Montreal - _Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer?_ - Gronlandic Edit

[video=youtube;HBfgQvM7wtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBfgQvM7wtE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;4BjDCZQvBSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BjDCZQvBSM[/video]
This is actually by Christoph Franke, who is/was a member of TD


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 15, 2011)

[yt]9QPaZaHMiO4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;7_FEW349N_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_FEW349N_w[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers -_ I'm With You_ - Monarchy of Roses

[video=youtube;OjpCfW-VpRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjpCfW-VpRo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 15, 2011)

[yt]oa9ZJ7LcUlw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DNWJ7lbshzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNWJ7lbshzQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 15, 2011)

[yt]Ems1z-SzfTQ[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;WJwo6-xxKJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJwo6-xxKJk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 15, 2011)

[yt]-ROUOLrwnDI[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DLj1eTSsnn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLj1eTSsnn8[/video]

my favorite of we were promised jetpacks


----------



## Cyril (Sep 15, 2011)

Dream Theater - On The Backs Of Angels

OH GOD NEW DREAM THEATER YAAAY
have heard great things so far so


----------



## Xeno (Sep 15, 2011)

Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2011)

Ensiferum - Battle Song


----------



## Cyril (Sep 15, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

on one hand, I like this album, on the other hand, not much of it has sunk in yet. needs more listens for sure.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;F43DqnMoWi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F43DqnMoWi0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;86PdIKMA5Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86PdIKMA5Nk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Quite explicit though...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

Justice - _â€ _ - Stress

[video=youtube;i5S0dkLZoTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5S0dkLZoTg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8SvXw0-Mg8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SvXw0-Mg8k&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

^oh man this is so hot^


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 16, 2011)

You know, I wonder if there's a better way to link to what we're listening to instead of just pasting the videos in the post. Even with my computer it takes like 10 seconds to load a full page in this thread.

Spoiler tags, perhaps?



Spoiler: Karma-Kamelot



[yt]UxPWYpcVI1c[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

10 seconds
shock and horror


Balmorhea -_ All Is Wild, All Is Silent _- Truth

[video=youtube;Ij59zbvuHZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij59zbvuHZM[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> 10 seconds
> shock and horror



I was thinking of people on slower connections.


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is definitely my favorite song right now!

[video=youtube;mSug8uAJgLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSug8uAJgLc[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I was thinking of people on slower connections.


shock
and
horror

but yeah I'll switch to spoiler tags <: it's nicer that way anyway


The Ting Tings - _We Started Nothing_ - Great DJ



Spoiler: seeeeee?



[video=youtube;FH6wpO66J4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6wpO66J4k[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been listening to this song on repeat for a while now. Amazing track.

[video=youtube;MbgHPRhpdH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbgHPRhpdH8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 16, 2011)

[yt]dS8SZFHdiOs[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2011)

[yt]ZzEXN45Mtxc[/yt]

I miss Miami so I'm listening to music I heard a lot there.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 16, 2011)

It took me 10 seconds flat to find out how to do the spoiler thing.



Spoiler: Deadmau5 -Where are my keys?



[video=youtube;uc-cDIMoLMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-cDIMoLMM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 17, 2011)

Bubblegum (album) - Mark Lanegan.

Been listening to him while I work on my 3D models, it relaxes for some reason.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2011)

[yt]rgsCGlOgSNg[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 17, 2011)

[yt]-sDx0m7fmNo[/yt] Noise.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 17, 2011)

Justice - _Audio, Video, Disco_ - Helix



Spoiler: Helix



[video=youtube;8OxcYCV24GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OxcYCV24GA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 17, 2011)

'The Fall: Chapter II' by Blut aus Nord from the album 'The Mystical Beast Of  Rebellion'


----------



## Cyril (Sep 17, 2011)

Dream Theater - Outcry

gotta listen to that new music stuff


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: Annihilator - The Trend



[yt]7gGda9Qa7AQ[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 17, 2011)

I was lurking on the Furries and Raving thread, and it made me think of this one.

[video=youtube_share;kbikEB36lYU]http://youtu.be/kbikEB36lYU[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't Catch the Train, by Soulsavers, from their 3rd album, Broken.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 17, 2011)

[yt]Tkc-niPsESE[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;fNDLoncWz30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNDLoncWz30[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 17, 2011)

Dear Agony - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;Il2krz_uqcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il2krz_uqcE&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 17, 2011)

^a god among men.

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

one of the best songs ever written IMO.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;jRFmnAw1siY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRFmnAw1siY&amp;feature=slpl[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^a god among men.


Uli Roth is my god. Uli Roth didn't ruin Sails of Charon. And he knows his way around tones... Or atleast used to since his damn SKY GUITAR sounds like a violin :<

Sails of Charon - Scorpions
[video=youtube;0jCd9vg3BDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCd9vg3BDw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: awesomeness



[video=youtube;QKv202L14h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QKv202L14h0[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;SwtPBl-rIis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwtPBl-rIis&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

[yt]lrEP3RPgEao[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 18, 2011)

Dream Theater - On The Backs Of Angels

a pretty cool song off a pretty cool album


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: win plus a million



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdwze-Wj6_4



indeed i did


----------



## johnny (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;bl9bvuAV-Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Magic Bus- The Who


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 18, 2011)

Florence + The Machine - _Ceremonials _- Shake It Out



Spoiler: Shake It Out



[video=youtube;cbSNEUwFoA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbSNEUwFoA4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

notmusic but i am laughing at this all the time

[yt]_PW0LKxTPAs[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 18, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Wind

been feeling bad for a few hours now
put this song on
almost instantly I feel better

:>


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 18, 2011)

[yt]nfO6OSU2NI0[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

[yt]j1-xRk6llh4[/yt]


Why am I so obsessed with this song right now?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 18, 2011)

[yt]KGy_hrhCP2M[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 18, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - The Only Moment We Were Alone

the last few minutes especially
give me serious chills
oh god I love this music


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 18, 2011)

[yt]TxubGZKni7Y[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 19, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Human Qualities

yeah need to dig into more albums by this group


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;VW9wlPtDc50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW9wlPtDc50&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
This is way better than the original video


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;6hzrDeceEKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;xp5KbrTODXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp5KbrTODXw[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 19, 2011)

[yt]kApOasRrcqQ[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;EM4vblG6BVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM4vblG6BVQ&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 19, 2011)

Gold Panda - India Lately


----------



## anero (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;cfeM2uRgWsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfeM2uRgWsQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 19, 2011)

Dream Theater - Lost Not Forgotten

apparently this album is DT remaking Images and Words in their more recent style or something.
damned if I care.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2011)

^are you shitting me?^
[video=youtube;6l326glc1XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l326glc1XQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 19, 2011)

[yt]MGXQ_arVny4[/yt]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;q0lT2jn6Vo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0lT2jn6Vo8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 19, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

love this band a lot, really. all their albums are great.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2011)

[yt]YEbNmK-rNuQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 19, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Equally Flawed

probably my least favorite song on this album.
it's a freaking amazing song.
says a lot about this disc.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 19, 2011)

[yt]ZWqUpOGxL4U[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Time Stops

more post rock because it's late and stuff and I want music


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 20, 2011)

[yt]i9RXvw6m1qo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2011)

[yt]4uvO9EYrbVY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ool4gyrJpM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ool4gyrJpM0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;DHseWNr7iKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk&amp;list=FLyfwSa3HrNJHiEcVYBQJyDw&amp;  index=1[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2011)

[yt]ftesVhjSiwc[/yt]

I fucking love this band


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 20, 2011)

[yt]6d4FDUfv9ww[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;hv3NeCujFJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv3NeCujFJA[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;LkrDXnigZWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkrDXnigZWI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 20, 2011)

[yt]Bjc96PZriag[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

Mastodon - Crack the Skye

also they have a new album out next week I think. pre-ordered it already though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Wa_mRQ79G24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa_mRQ79G24[/video]

Centering your post makes your song tempting. You're tempted to play, aren't you? Of course you are.​


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 20, 2011)

Poneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............. Pony....

[yt]0mPA6QPrqvI[/yt]


Edit: the real scary thing is that CF's avatar is DANCING to the song!! :O


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;kxj7Gw9lgOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxj7Gw9lgOs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - A Tapdancer's Dilemma

such a fun song.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;N0fPuYR3I_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0fPuYR3I_k[/video]


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2nnlqXUoAQ&list=FL0Foq1FBSATvyDMHTgmlpQg&index=8


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;bCo7NP80CzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCo7NP80CzY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;C2pG8EtH6CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2pG8EtH6CM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2011)

^Interesting^
[video=youtube;X_57IeuO7A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_57IeuO7A0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

[yt]l40bQFqJX6I[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 21, 2011)

Thrice - All The World Is Mad

awesome song, of course.
Excited for their new album, it's already out but I haven't yet got a copy (it'll be coming in the mail... soon, I hope.)


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 21, 2011)

Dead Combo - Electrica Cadente
[video=youtube;KMzUgFKidC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMzUgFKidC4&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=14[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;kGXynvftnK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGXynvftnK0&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

[yt]V2VTulxEDig[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;W6gWYjHYvd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6gWYjHYvd8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 21, 2011)

Skrillex - _Scary Monsters and Nice Spirtes_ - Rock N' Roll (Will Take You to the Mountain)



Spoiler: faggot music



[video=youtube;eOofWzI3flA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOofWzI3flA[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

Headstrong - Trapt


----------



## Cyril (Sep 21, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

jesus christ this is an amazing song


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

Horrible Movie, Awesome Composer

[video=youtube;iarfBcGtZFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iarfBcGtZFg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Viorar vel til loftarasa

well... my sig should speak for me here.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;mnHlGONToIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHlGONToIc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Happinesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;iD6UW7ZP10c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD6UW7ZP10c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2011)

Taverns of Azeroth again. I wish I lived in a fantasy world sometimes


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]UyoMvCRk7zw[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;vuGUT2Y7a6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuGUT2Y7a6A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZSS5dEeMX64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]x9OSXsB946k[/yt]


----------



## Ekho (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;j5BM0Tln7cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BM0Tln7cM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;oasnbzEMV08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oasnbzEMV08[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;3XtZUWeADM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XtZUWeADM0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

stop posting this song here cyril we're going to permaban you if you keep doing it. ~every FAF mod


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 22, 2011)

FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin - Nocturne No.2 - Op.9 No.2 - in Eb




Spoiler: it



[video=youtube;YGRO05WcNDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGRO05WcNDk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;OV_gRgVGuVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV_gRgVGuVo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;RoJhhzb8N4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoJhhzb8N4s&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 22, 2011)

Yoshiki (X Japan) - Forever Love Symphonic
[video=youtube;mbnwnRthC3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbnwnRthC3I&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=31[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2011)

>feel like shit
>need music to feel better
>last.fm
>SMP - 'Stay Sick'

DOHOHOHOHO


----------



## cad (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;TBJjREXXSyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBJjREXXSyA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Dream Theater - Lost Not Forgotten

still spinning this a lot because it's still awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]7U4bDH8rchc[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

Back when television actually taught you something. 

[video=youtube;75F5RaU5wSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75F5RaU5wSM&amp;feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Major Tom


I love that song ever since I saw the most awesome car commercial ever. Oh how I wish my car could do that.

Now for something a little more brutal. 


Spoiler: Dr. Acula - Welcome to Camp Nightmare



[yt]pJV85jBd2bY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 22, 2011)

FareWell Poetry - As True as Troilus


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;uOIQYAhE6ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOIQYAhE6ik[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I love that song ever since I saw the most awesome car commercial ever. Oh how I wish my car could do that.


The only thing that bothers me about using it in adverts is that Major Tom dies alone in space at the end

bad connotations man!

[yt]GZat5RwOHYc[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Opeth - Hope Leaves

emo mode activate


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]8Zs7aYqq3TY[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2011)

DAT VOICE.



Spoiler: Type O Negative - Christian Woman



[yt]6IZHR2UB-tI[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]8QL9CbikWNw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Viceroy

I see myself spinning this disc A LOT in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hir (Sep 22, 2011)

[yt]Cuh86856t2E[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In

really liking this group's stuff as a whole, definitely need to list to their stuff more though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

[yt]rm6yfyPI9cg[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;o4wonq0nej8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4wonq0nej8[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 23, 2011)

[yt]6UdlA6QBBdM[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;zpamxmzgw1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpamxmzgw1w&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler: Kidsos



[video=youtube;wl19pOW4P10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl19pOW4P10&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;9wj1-eaqYNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wj1-eaqYNg[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 23, 2011)

[yt]1w62NiULUTI[/yt] nsfw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;qIJwb6k7puM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJwb6k7puM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 23, 2011)

Dream Theater - Bridges in the Sky

my favorite chorus on the album probably and also a pretty awesome song to boot.

Kit we might have a similar musical taste if your last post and the one about DT earlier are any indication.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;SHjnPVo07jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHjnPVo07jk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 23, 2011)

[yt]U6-MNEDcscY[/yt]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 23, 2011)

k.d. lang Hallelujah Winter Olympics 2010
[video=youtube;rVq0L4kkpKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVq0L4kkpKM&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=61[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 23, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In
> 
> really liking this group's stuff as a whole, definitely need to list to their stuff more though.



:>

anyway

[video=youtube;L1iq7TiDKL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1iq7TiDKL0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;jsYcRSNL8To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsYcRSNL8To[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 23, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Six Days at the Bottom of the Ocean

getting back to the album that got me into this band because it's amazing


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;OemOI8cIvr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OemOI8cIvr4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;H82QHiUvY5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H82QHiUvY5E&amp;feature=rellist&amp;playnext=1&amp;lis  t=PL373519F54F5892CD[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]O1JXgFO4t8E[/yt]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 24, 2011)

Caturday - Rebecca Black Friday Parody
[video=youtube;JEsaxcIqTeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEsaxcIqTeQ&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=51[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 24, 2011)

Some Pirate-themed, accordion song.

I got to admit, it's pretty good.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]ZQAe4N_bcn4[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]sHhVydgvuAc[/yt]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2011)

Nina Hagen, dudes.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 24, 2011)

Radiohead, you inspired me to listen to more Joy Division

[video=dailymotion;x1753b]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1753b_joy-division-love-will-tear-us-apar_music[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]EYFfvnhwTNU[/yt]


----------



## Flatline (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;YvlUts4DtnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvlUts4DtnM&amp;list=PL5FA07E93D10F00C3&amp;index=  1[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Sj0sDOGeQVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj0sDOGeQVw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ekho (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;9sMpBXUZ9Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sMpBXUZ9Do[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2011)

Roommate: Hey, what're ya listening to?
Me: Oh, fuck you.
Roommate:  Huh?
Me: *sigh* Shri Siddha Siddeshvari Mata Haidhakandeshvariji Mata.
Roommate: Ouch, sorry.

Dammit Nina.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 24, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

amazing
this is such an amazing song
especially that awesome solo
oh man


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 24, 2011)

_*The Blood of Heroes
*_


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]4jSl-Lr4VuY[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;goqidbMlvYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goqidbMlvYw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - So Long, Lonesome

need more post-rock always


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]hniPVDz12bc[/yt]

Alison <3


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 25, 2011)

If I were a Silent Hill protagonist, this would be the song that plays during the final boss battle. (Yes, I'm a fucking dork)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scn1WX1PzzQ[/yt]

Thanks, Pandora Radio! Although, I'm still curious as to why you decided to play this on my Lady Gaga station.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]b9t8Oex9BpQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - CAFO

Still not too hot on this album as a whole, but this song is genius.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]IDJgwUeW7_k[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;rNVCD1dsnJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNVCD1dsnJI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;U8BWBn26bX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=U8BWBn26bX0[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]Xb3DzVqCBTg[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]a2Qad-gaHMg[/yt]

Been obsessed with The Police today.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 25, 2011)

Gavintoo - Si Je T'aime Ft. Muxitu
[video=youtube;aOyfQWdP2i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOyfQWdP2i0[/video]


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Zero by Smashing Pumkins probably one of myfavorite songs by them along with Eye and Everlasting gaze


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;_JQiEs32SqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]WnfMltBrpDs[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]QMcSRMJawx0[/yt]

<333 this song


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

because I linked it for someone else for a totally different reason, except it also happens to be amazing and thus I am going to listen to it obviously.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

Yo Cyril, I just wanted to say since you mentioned Explosions in the Sky yesterday, I looked them up and I like them a lot. :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Mastadon - Cut you up with a Linoleum Knife, from ATHF



[yt]iRVt1clJjgw[/yt]



Did you bring your baby?
Babies don't watch this
Take the seed outside
Leave it in the street
Run it over after the show


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 25, 2011)

Sleigh Bells - _Treats _- Rill Rill



Spoiler: it



[video=youtube;uLRnmQ-4Yp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLRnmQ-4Yp0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Snow

amazing
music


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;2yhsWtcFqiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yhsWtcFqiQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

[yt]thQd1KYCgKU[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;SUX9ja5ZY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUX9ja5ZY6M[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Oceansize - Silent/Transparent

epic epic song. amazing lyrics. amazing music. shame these guys broke up :<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;tryXLIj8ID0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tryXLIj8ID0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Hadoken - Stations

because winds says they're good post-rock
and from what I've heard I'd say I'm likely to agree.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 25, 2011)

Cubic Nomad & Xtematic - Darkness Audible


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

The humming sound my tower makes.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 25, 2011)

Flying Lotus - First Friday Funk (you know, the adult swim music)


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Between The Buried And Me - Sun of Nothing

wasn't my favorite song on first listen but each time I spin this disc I like this song even more, and it's been nearly 3 years since I first heard this album .-.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 25, 2011)

The Cat Piano- Take Me Away
[video=youtube;esybGg_PwTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esybGg_PwTU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]N0ijOe3sGEk[/yt]


_"And every time you feel my 15 minutes of fame are up I spit another 16 to prove to the world I fuckin' own it"_

El-P looking mad rural

TWO PINTS OF LEAN GOT ME SLURRIN ALL MY WORDS


----------



## Lunar (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a music box with this on it.

[yt]_mVW8tgGY_w[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

This.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R1vhsn-4I4


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;G1zkXdqcajk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zkXdqcajk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;zojt6qf0aDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zojt6qf0aDE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]Xja7UXSZmps[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;kObI4XuTR2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kObI4XuTR2o#![/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;LQj--Kjn0z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2011)

HAAHAHA

I remember that from back when Smash Mouth wasn't annoying.

I'm actually listening to more 90's shit -- Crystal Waters, 100% Pure Love


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]CMiRDICVq6s[/yt]

Alison ;;

so ronery


----------



## Pinpoint (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;XoGMg6Uz8jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoGMg6Uz8jg[/video]
So funky happy bouncy.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]HPXtRNTn0SE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HsOy_cvl1S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOy_cvl1S4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;QahUZ2huhVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QahUZ2huhVs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]7gGda9Qa7AQ[/yt]
Jeff Waters, nuff' said.


----------



## Milo (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;1ACreHyePKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ACreHyePKg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]rIqHFUNfnAk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]jaD2zsDm6XU[/yt]


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ioaB9EXelY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioaB9EXelY8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

Dream Theater - Outcry

I spy with my little eye... an absolutely insane instrumental section!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;45WciFaAthY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45WciFaAthY[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;cfI8o_hzaDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfI8o_hzaDk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Popplagio

this is an amazing song and an amazing album closer. so intense by the end.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]xp55no-qWEc[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

Grace Cathedral Park - Play Delicate, Desire Quiet

this is just wonderful music. wish these guys were more known or, well, still existed <.<


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;AD8ryvO7mik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD8ryvO7mik[/video]
Only LT song I like... fun on Step Mania xD


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

Opeth - Harlequin Forest

awesome amazing song off an awesome amazing album. Probably my second favorite track on this one.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]Ems1z-SzfTQ[/yt]


----------



## Flatline (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;sGAIpzpBvVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGAIpzpBvVQ[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;v25MaXwopNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v25MaXwopNI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 27, 2011)

Oceanlab - If I Could Fly
I forgot how good this was c:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;1xXosA7Yhkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXosA7Yhkw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 27, 2011)

[yt]DCVsvmC_2Tc[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;W8Gqd0XPKsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8Gqd0XPKsI[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;F4g270IjU6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4g270IjU6o[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 27, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone in the World

totally awesome song with awesome soloing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 27, 2011)

[yt]8C25YIujQ5c[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;3gaMKbv-xHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gaMKbv-xHU[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2011)

[yt]ak306Cs8gak[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;YbP1K-bQB6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbP1K-bQB6g&amp;ob=av3e[/video]
Nickelback is awesome I don't care what anybody else says.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 27, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Mnemosyne opening



Have the full song on mp3...

[yt]VU7w-1L8nJA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 27, 2011)

Mono - The Flames Beyond The Cold Mountain

Y'know what, I really should listen to more stuff from these guys too since Hymn to the Immortal Wind is so incredible.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Just had massive Nostalgia of 2008
[video=youtube;sFaVYRIPPBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFaVYRIPPBA&amp;feature=relatedqq[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Have the full song on mp3...


Me too. Galneryus is awesome. They did the ending, too. c:

I am in an animu mood. 

Rozen Maiden Traumend had the worst song, best video, and best season of the series so I'm going with that
[yt]5JvLbyUC0TI[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;N7m86aMNjlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7m86aMNjlQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;hYOxKoNR8Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYOxKoNR8Ms&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]SGD-iWVNSek[/yt]

I like this cover.


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 28, 2011)

That funky shit

[video=youtube;0wo6ORNLZyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wo6ORNLZyw&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AVGxdCwV  VULXe_JezrGLRNfO5ozPyz_h42&amp;lf=list_related&amp;playnex  t=3[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 28, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> RJD2



Any song that uses the beat from Funky Drummer is okay in my book.

It is classic.

[video=youtube;_qUZXUjQ-lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qUZXUjQ-lk[/video]

Anyone who doesn't like Ikimono Gakari is a big baka. 

Pretty much they are the kawaiiest hitos I've ever mirued.

All I'm iuing is that itsu I'm ano hitos to those koshaku na ekubos got my kokoro chotto yureteruing pretty hardcore de.  (â—¡â€¿â—¡âœ¿)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;OCrMITyT4A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCrMITyT4A0[/video]
I'm pathetic excuse for a man :V


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]WkfmAAaSjCk[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]HX6ndnb80h0[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]-jiYUHv30mI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 28, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

Definitely up among their top songs - this song is brilliant all-around.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 28, 2011)

The Viper - Sacred Fire
[video=youtube;f-y3VExvZfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y3VExvZfg&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=1[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]aGbigUnME04[/yt]

Since I watch LPs, I tend to not pay attention to the soundtracks. Anyone have a good ambient and creepy video game song?


----------



## Cyril (Sep 28, 2011)

Oceansize - Oscar Acceptance Speech

amazingly catchy and beautiful song followed by amazingly beautiful outro


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;QAlMaVYIzqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAlMaVYIzqw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 28, 2011)

[yt]TYYyMu3pzL4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

Mogwai - Stop Coming To My House

in contention for best song title ever.
in other news, pretty nice song too.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2011)

[yt]G6TvDxXgPxY[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

This song whats me to have sex. 

[video=youtube;f4TKihdKuuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4TKihdKuuk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jp1lI4Qo07Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp1lI4Qo07Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Happiness: We're All In It Together

this entire album is amazing; this one isn't my favorite but it's still wonderful.


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 29, 2011)

*Way way pon pon pon.

[yt]yzC4hFK5P3g[/yt]

Pon pon way way way pon pon.*


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 29, 2011)

[yt]dQguqXd4oBE[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 29, 2011)

[yt]1ZuRO3eUR8c[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2011)

The hell is up with youtube? 

[yt]zJswo-iDE2g[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 29, 2011)

Marilyn Manson - _The Golden Age of Grotesque_ - This is the New Shit



Spoiler: yeah



[video=youtube;4kQMDSw3Aqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rwh1MWg1LLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA[/video]
Will never touch WoW with a ten foot pole. Anyway, fun song xD


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Marilyn Manson - _The Golden Age of Grotesque_ - This is the New Shit


The title isn't censored, but the video is....


Now for anti-bush/anti-war death metal with a female vocalist



Spoiler: Otep - Warhead



[yt]v6NIrNDDHsY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

I LOVE this album. It's like a heavier version of post-rock almost.


----------



## Namba (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hf7E7ovKwY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf7E7ovKwY8[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;9_-HvB3zbC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_-HvB3zbC4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;DyqDXDM7Hh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyqDXDM7Hh0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2011)

[yt]CEw6AE6phuc[/yt]

i'unno
i just think it's cool


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

can't get enough of this song really. I see this same song near the top of this page which is a bad sign :|


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;eghspESM7v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eghspESM7v8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;S-aPyU1o8iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-aPyU1o8iM&amp;list=FLRM58uuz_KrcsWMC3rr3wzw&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 30, 2011)

Muse - Resistance

shut up :|
this album did have some good songs, regardless of what people tell you.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2011)

[yt]YD32fC6TBKY[/yt]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 30, 2011)

Hatsune Miku - Alice Live in HD (1080p 1920 x 1080)
[video=youtube;4PAoIuoce20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PAoIuoce20&feature=related[/video]

at first i was like WTF, but then i was this is really cool. i would still try to tap that tho.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Muse - Resistance
> 
> shut up :|
> this album did have some good songs, regardless of what people tell you.



hell ya! there just haters bro.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;QS_IZavGaKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS_IZavGaKo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 30, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Colossus

Released a new EP today. 2 more songs... yay!
(wish there was more but eh)
This song is pretty awesome on first listen... even heavier than anything that was on the first album but I won't complain about that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;1uLFSNt4M2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uLFSNt4M2g[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;WlT2pykwk3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlT2pykwk3E&amp;feature=related[/video]

Awesome song and the episode was good too...

Though the whole "OH! MY FACE!" really creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 30, 2011)

[yt]PJ1yoOuetBA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 30, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

no comment.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2011)

[yt]CKEiUURUVR8[/yt]

This bannnddd <333


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Loved that song.
[video=youtube;ghUhsFi3lbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghUhsFi3lbo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

==> Chemlab: Be totally rad and shit

[video=youtube;D3ju0P4n9G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3ju0P4n9G4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;ktSrUP7zYNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktSrUP7zYNc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 30, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Push it way up!

not as hot on this album on a first listen. Still great stuff but it lacks the same feeling that The Discovery gives me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2011)

[yt]daB2y9kh1Ec[/yt]

I don't watch Air but I like the opening.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;97NOcu2GpGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97NOcu2GpGo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;QSPc7-SdNUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSPc7-SdNUE[/video]

musical genius


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

"Young Men Dead" - The Black Angels
[video=youtube;VvKjpGP6P5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKjpGP6P5Y[/video]
LOVE this song.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]DnuQXyAgdDc[/yt]


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

A fellow Scissor Sisters fan I see... here's a good SS song with a HILARIOUS(kinda) video.
[video=youtube;Gfl-CfEQcew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfl-CfEQcew[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Ben-LB



[video=youtube;mLDoz-ltGsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLDoz-ltGsk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;JtBCczkrvNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtBCczkrvNU[/video]
Something I listened to in high school. Introduced to by MP member Lutra. They only had like four songs.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]tg4CPaKzSUU[/yt]

"If you ever need me, just close your eyes and I'll come and get ya."

This song makes me so happy.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;NfRcKEZ_4Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfRcKEZ_4Eg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Q6v5cGSS9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q6v5cGSS9E&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;eQ6UfiTu1q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ6UfiTu1q4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 1, 2011)

<3

[video=youtube;3WBj_XQ43NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WBj_XQ43NM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;k7AZIvDD5Lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7AZIvDD5Lw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]l4Sv3IeLGU8[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]5eZ_TgE3x_A[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;nX2anEXG0eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX2anEXG0eE[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 1, 2011)

Soulwax - _Any Minute Now_ - E-Talking



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube;XvtiDKI3tzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvtiDKI3tzQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Ki

haven't listened to much of his stuff recently now that I think about it.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;k7p2NJfGKxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7p2NJfGKxk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Vanishing Rites (Tread Softly Little One)

WHY ARE YOU SO SHORT AWESOME MUSICS


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2011)

Die Warzau - Gone Chemical


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 1, 2011)

What am I listening to right now? How bout...

*MADEON

*^ Click the giant MADEON link above to have your mind blown.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]oHAc5orXJQM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;dcYVGKSsGdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcYVGKSsGdw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 1, 2011)

[yt]DT21tg0_584[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions

I really am spinning this too much...
should be getting three new albums within the week though.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 2, 2011)

Faith And The Muse-Elyria
[video=youtube;DJ64BIS3ooc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ64BIS3ooc[/video]

 i love the female singer so much and this band. right up there with Lisa Gerrard from Dead Can Dance. shame youtube only has a crappy 240p version though....


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> shame youtube only has a crappy 240p version though....


Pity, it sounds good.

Tommy Trash and Rebecca Kneen - Stay Close
[video=youtube;LC3A47brvX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC3A47brvX4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;u7Kkey344UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Kkey344UE&amp;feature=related[/video]
Trying so hard NOT to laugh.


----------



## Perception (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;0jgrCKhxE1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s[/video]

THROUGH THE FIRE & FLAMEZZZ.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 2, 2011)

This song makes me feel good. :3


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 2, 2011)

LMFAO, turned up really loud.

I just can't get enough of those two.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 2, 2011)

[yt]LxC3XHMYXDY[/yt]
I think I came.
.....
Yup!


----------



## Bliss (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;elsh3J5lJ6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elsh3J5lJ6g[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;vcrsEXxnzI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcrsEXxnzI0[/video]

Such an underrated song.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;-tcqTUpx1y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tcqTUpx1y4&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 2, 2011)

[yt]R3iPLRYCVDk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Lips of Ashes

such a wonderfully dreamy song


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww yea!

[video=youtube;Umu49tFWCnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umu49tFWCnE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 2, 2011)

Snake Charmer by Ottmar Liebert + Luna Negra
[video=youtube;zm8pXpUmE6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm8pXpUmE6Y&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=82[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2011)

Ke$ha - _Animal _- Dinosaur

you need a cat scan
this song
so silly


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

Mono - The Remains of the Day

listening to more awesome from an awesome group

this album is making me really happy, it's a lot slower-paced than Hymn but it's still great.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Dont make fun of me ;~;
[video=youtube;dedMP7eda2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dedMP7eda2E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 3, 2011)

YOU HAVE COMMITTED A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY! FOR SHAME! >:V
Still, I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole :3

[video=youtube;gjKQKnCUYkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjKQKnCUYkE[/video]
Used to like this song... but it gets old fast.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y7PB2uXjOkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7PB2uXjOkU&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7C7787EB227  2A422&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Dont make fun of me ;~;


I won't. :3c

[yt]oWFEVbfCcOY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;s14MXQl-aYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s14MXQl-aYs&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6ED4957447FA965B&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Opeth -_ Still Life_ - White Cluster


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]XjeG_3FAkQQ[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]xPVJKWejhwI[/yt]

All I'm saying is I want to naru the number one daisuki na watashi.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear dog the video... :V

[VIDEO=youtube;L_fCqg92qks]www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks[/VIDEO]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;TX0vp64BAtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX0vp64BAtQ[/video]
I mostly lounge with myself


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

*The Shizit - Pain Compliant*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]zGfMNb02rlQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Dream Theater - Outcry

the instrumental section of this song is about advanced math.
Rather, it was made with advanced math.
and it's pretty awesome as a result.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Opeth - _Blackwater Park_ - Bleak

it's as if I suddenly love Opeth
because that's what this is


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

^I cannot this this enough, this. 

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - East Hastings

amazing song. that's all.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 3, 2011)

The Blood Of Heroes - Remain (Enduser RMX)
[video=youtube;kkjRoR94xVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkjRoR94xVY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

*Die Warzau - Shakespeare*


----------



## Xeno (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;S8wSh_Eryv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8wSh_Eryv8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

*Everything Goes Cold - Bitch Stole My Time Machine*


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;eaK564p5ksc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaK564p5ksc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Dauoalagio

aka musical brilliance.
this whole album really is.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 3, 2011)

The Lion King II Soundtrack- He Lives In You
[video=youtube;15JPW8fUwFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15JPW8fUwFs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]tEcZSGUv_ng[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In

because we all need more post-rock
really digging this album, it's quite dynamic.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 4, 2011)

OST Morning Moon (Yuki Kajiura)
[video=youtube;g1ZzetDRq_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1ZzetDRq_E&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=10[/video]

  such a beautiful violin piece from my favorite japanese female composer. every time i hear it i get an euphoric rush. i always imagine myself in an open field of pedals with a gentle breeze and the violinist in front of me when i listen to this. defiantly one of my most favorite violin pieces around.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;T_Pow-Kvc34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_Pow-Kvc34[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;WKWfLXpVfiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKWfLXpVfiw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 4, 2011)

The Portal 2 OST (all 3 volumes)


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Totally didn't buy the homestuck volume 5 soundtrack and definately did not just finish listening to it for the third time in a row.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Gax5ob68L3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gax5ob68L3A&amp;NR=1[/video]
EDIT: Better version.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 4, 2011)

Cloudkicker - States

wooooo


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;-OO9LloDSJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OO9LloDSJo&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA505F41&amp;lf=  mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 4, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone in the World

time for some awesome guitar work


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 4, 2011)

P!nk - Get The Party Started


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;c--5nRg2byc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c--5nRg2byc&amp;feature=related[/video]
South Indian drums


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 4, 2011)

'Part II' by Abigor from the album 'Time Is The Sulphur In The Veins Of The  Saint'


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;GTMxtx5fnkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMxtx5fnkg[/video]

All is well. I am completely care-free. Go ahead and strike me down, God. I am okay with life at this point. I just got a load of shit off my chest that I've been holding off for what would seem like forever.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere, But Not Here

the most... haunting song... ever.
chills. every time.
this song is... amazing. definitely one of the band's best, if not their best.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;4H77etBAL1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H77etBAL1g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;ejQL7rNepGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejQL7rNepGQ[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love looking for the live stuff of Jonsi cause the drummer just goes AT it~

[video=youtube;3wkYJdpbJtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wkYJdpbJtg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;f5cLXZJGuv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cLXZJGuv4[/video]

In my head.


----------



## EBSW0820-e (Oct 5, 2011)

Ethan brosh... everyone should get the album    [video=youtube;N_PW6LoXwCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_PW6LoXwCQ[/video]  [video=youtube;G1UxSD9Hsgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1UxSD9Hsgc[/video]  [video=youtube;GbjgoXttmxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbjgoXttmxE[/video]    obscure rock-group one-hit...truly badass song  [video=youtube;vUVQ-fcVVe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUVQ-fcVVe8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

Oceansize - Silent/Transparent

super amazing song that I listen to a lot because it's cool.

also Milo - what's Jonsi's solo stuff like? Never heard any of it so :|
Like give me a general sound, not examples.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastodon - _Leviathan _- Blood and Thunder

Promised some peeps I'd try Mastodon some more
Not going to complain (liking it)


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 5, 2011)

Alice in Chains - Got Me Wrong.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 5, 2011)

'Nocna aura' by Fulgurum from the album 'W cieniu  Å›mierci'


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 5, 2011)

Donny Osmond - I'll make a man out of you (Be a man!) - Mulan
[yt]ZSS5dEeMX64[/yt]


Be a man!
You must be swift as the coursing river~
Be a man!
With all the force of a great typhoon~
Be a man!
With all the strength of a raging fire~
Mysterious as the dark side of the moooooon!~


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;h9DTiT0_VdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9DTiT0_VdE[/video]

One of these damn songs.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;VurhzANQ_B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VurhzANQ_B0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

Thrice - Yellow Belly

I HAVE HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT THIS ALBUM
HAVE HEARD THIS ONE BEFORE
IT'S AWESOME

I HOPE THE REST OF THE ALBUM DELIVERS


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

Opeth - The Devil's Orchard

Yeah yeah double post. YOU CAN GIVE ME THIS ONE. DEALWITHIT

Anyways this is the only song from this album I've heard before but it's amazing, and everyone says this album is sure to satisfy a prog nerd like me :3 I am excited.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 5, 2011)

Local H Eddie Vedder
[video=youtube_share;Mf5YSrfj2Ns]http://youtu.be/Mf5YSrfj2Ns[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

Mastodon - Curl of the Burl

LAST NEW ALBUM FOR THE DAY I PROMISE
this is just good ol' metal and that's fine with me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 6, 2011)

[yt]MKMKoIqD_hM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

Swallow
Emilie Autumn
Opheliac


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;JiAxTil6B-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiAxTil6B-Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

Hourglass
Lamb of God
Ashes of the Wake


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 6, 2011)

[yt]nKyRBCW-Rcg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

Opeth - HÃ¤xprocess

jesus christ
this album
album of the year
there is
no contest

my second listen and I can already tell this.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;tYlDltwm-JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYlDltwm-JY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

Mastodon - Black Tongue

just gonna keep rotating these three albums for a few days. Much more excited about this album on this listen, which is totally okay.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Mastodon - Black Tongue
> 
> just gonna keep rotating these three albums for a few days. Much more excited about this album on this listen, which is totally okay.



I just ordered that album, currently listening to the rest of my Mastodon library (read everything else they've put out).

On The Last Baron ATM.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

^^I still don't have their first two albums, but from what I've heard I'm not really too interested either. Don't like Blood Mountain overall, but Crack the Skye is awesome, and The Hunter is shaping up to be even better (though my one complaint at this point in time is that the title track is the one that sounds the most like the previous album, which is silly >.<)

Anyways!

Thrice - Blinded

last of the three albums for tonight, this is the disc I have the least of an opinion on so far but I can tell that I like it regardless.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^^I still don't have their first two albums, but from what I've heard I'm not really too interested either. Don't like Blood Mountain overall, but Crack the Skye is awesome, and The Hunter is shaping up to be even better (though my one complaint at this point in time is that the title track is the one that sounds the most like the previous album, which is silly >.<)
> 
> Anyways!
> 
> ...



Blood Mountain is actually my favorite. The farther back you go, the more chaotic. Their newer stuff is all very good, but it seems like they toned it down from their first few. I don't think I've ever really found an album that I don't like, by them, but it's safe to say that I definitely have those that I favor over others. :3


----------



## Cyril (Oct 7, 2011)

Blood Mountain has some good songs but also a lot of forgettable ones which is why I don't listen to it much.

In other news

Sigur Ros - Milano

yes please


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 7, 2011)

'Graying Wasteland (Ritual Cover)' by Xasthur from the album 'Xasthur / Acid  Enema'


----------



## Cyril (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

I usually don't post more than one song per album listen, but...
this song just hit me hard with how amazingly beautiful it is. Really... wow.
I don't spin this disc enough ;_;


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

[yt]Lw6bJSt_m8s[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;BSDsYmZREwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSDsYmZREwo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 7, 2011)

[yt]6WuEIMwvCNo[/yt]

I find this to be a really relaxing song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 7, 2011)

[yt]CxsmxM-vlHU[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;M149WTrkNR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M149WTrkNR8[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 7, 2011)

[yt]eZFiTRIWaK0[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 7, 2011)

Mastodon - Octopus Has No Friends

Also in contention for best song title ever. And a pretty awesome song at that.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeroplane - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

Point-Counterpoint - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Oct 7, 2011)

Impaled - Rest In Faeces


STOMACH FULLA MONEY SO HUNDREDS IMMA BURP


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

[yt]lTx3G6h2xyA[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

Dataworx - Control
[video=youtube;c6lOzIjiLAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=c6lOzIjiLAY[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## Cyril (Oct 7, 2011)

Thrice - Words in the Water 

fan favorite on another site I frequent, which is making me pay more attention to it this time around. I think I can see why this is loved so much.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 7, 2011)

"Smokey Room" - Grails

Relaxing instrumental rock = <3333


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;IOSGMAdsmNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOSGMAdsmNM[/video]
Nostalgic, obsessed. I miss playing this game, and miss this song. Certain parts of it give off an adrenaline rush while playing. Not played with feet by the way. Just a PC keyboard with custom mapped buttons (two hands).


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

Gasolina - Daddy Yankee


----------



## Antonia (Oct 8, 2011)

[yt]viTkj0eu-fk[/yt]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;sUv7pZxwST0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUv7pZxwST0[/video]
An old friend got me into this song. It's nice to listen to once in a while.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 8, 2011)

"I Led Three Lives" - Grails


----------



## Antonia (Oct 8, 2011)

Mewithoutyou - Goodbye, I!

Some choice lyrics:
But the Tortoise turned and smiled/with a Peacefulness which proved that there's a movement in our stillness/and however much we move/we're bound to stand completely still


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

Ophidian - End The Earth ( Enzyme X 31 )
[video=youtube;pn9F5aWxfT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn9F5aWxfT8&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=1[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 8, 2011)

[yt]3SUgAKECzrc[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2011)

[yt]zWJw7tsInY4[/yt]

(it's actually 28 minutes)


----------



## Cyril (Oct 8, 2011)

Opeth - Folklore

god damn this is an amazing album


----------



## Xeno (Oct 8, 2011)

The Fray - You Found Me.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm listening to my Rush playlist.

Current track: Natural Science


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 8, 2011)

[yt]MXwVOr8odfs[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 8, 2011)

Spoiler:  A Static Lullaby - Toxic (Britney Spears rock cover)



[yt]4xwXOj55nIY[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;4V90AmXnguw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V90AmXnguw[/video]



CrazyLee said:


> Spoiler:  A Static Lullaby - Toxic (Britney Spears rock cover)
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]4xwXOj55nIY[/yt]


The original must be one classic song of the 00s.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 8, 2011)

Thrice - Anthology

no  comment at this point in time.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;fbcjFvXGXYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbcjFvXGXYQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 8, 2011)

"Deep Politics" - Grails


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2011)

*SMP - Tombstone*

That feel when you search SMP on youtube and only get Minecraft shit.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

Rainbow dash's theme(MLP FiM)
[video=youtube;KCAyRwnN_sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCAyRwnN_sk&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

this is beast.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 9, 2011)

Mastodon - The Hunter

it's a shame that the title track on this album is the one that reminds me the most of the previous album :/
still a cool song and an awesome album.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;1WN3qWvV9Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WN3qWvV9Rg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 9, 2011)

ADAMK & Soha - Question
[video=youtube;CyD_HOd65cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CyD_HOd65cU[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;06PqGw9vigE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06PqGw9vigE[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;R4XCM8YwL5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XCM8YwL5I[/video]

"Deep Snow" - Grails


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;BSsfjHCFosw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSsfjHCFosw[/video]

SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 9, 2011)

Scandal - _BESTâ˜…SCANDAL_ - ã‚¢ãƒŠã‚¿ã‚¬ãƒžãƒ¯ãƒ«



Spoiler: legit



[video=youtube;92HG1YRaubs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HG1YRaubs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]BOq-ZW6FiOY[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]JRtHYiWmsoA[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]AnHj53p5dYk[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;0G0Vy8C_sNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G0Vy8C_sNg[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 9, 2011)

THE BOTANIST


----------



## Cyril (Oct 9, 2011)

Opeth - Marrow of the Earth

simply beautiful song, great way to close this album too.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2011)

The Danse Society- Somewhere


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 10, 2011)

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition (Doorly remix)
[video=youtube;kcWnwzZwN9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=kcWnwzZwN9U[/video]

I like the start of this one, but the dubstep section after 1:36 ruins it.


----------



## Wolfman Dingo (Oct 10, 2011)

Queensryche!!! Guess cause a concert is coming up. 80's metal head to the bone!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 10, 2011)

[yt]baMt3siXcD8[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Oct 10, 2011)

[yt]m8fm3Z7jgWM[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

[yt]_ZEX6w3-KbE[/yt]


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

You're A Wolf by Sea Wolf
[video=youtube;TtAe4ULW4AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtAe4ULW4AM[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 10, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Hammerfall


You posted Hammerfall. You are now 20% more metal. _|m/_



Lizzie said:


> The original must be one classic song of the 00s.


Distorted Guitars and screaming makes everything better, even shitty Britney Spears songs. Although they could have done better with this. Like done the entire song with guitars, even the "DUH Duh duh Duh" part with a guitar. And screamed more.

Also, your Thriller video says it's not available in my country. Damn you copyrights!


Been on an Electric Light Orchestra kick lately.
ELO - Making synthesized and auto-tuned music awesome before it was popular and overdone.

[yt]2u55SfJMHLA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

Opeth - Slither

Hey Akerfeldt, the 70's called!

...they're impressed d(''d)


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

[yt]1kemG3rUXKI[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Scroobius Pip - Distraction Pieces - Introdiction



Spoiler: swag



[video=youtube;q_Gh8TWpQE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Gh8TWpQE8[/video]


 "You see a mouse trap, I see free cheese and a fucking challenge"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got "The Hunter" by Mastodon and "A Dramatic Turn of Events" by Dream Theater today so I'll be listening to those for the rest of the day.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 10, 2011)

The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
[video=youtube;pLgJ7pk0X-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pLgJ7pk0X-s[/video]

One of the musicians cracks up near 3:45


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I just got "The Hunter" by Mastodon and "A Dramatic Turn of Events" by Dream Theater today so I'll be listening to those for the rest of the day.


<3 <3 <3

Also

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower

<________________<


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 10, 2011)

one ok rock-c.h.a.o.s.m.y.t.h.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Cyril said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



I've been listening on and off, and I'm on The Hunter right now. Holy crap, I'm hearing so much of Crack the Skye in this one song right now.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

[yt]oNF08htoH00[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I've been listening on and off, and I'm on The Hunter right now. Holy crap, I'm hearing so much of Crack the Skye in this one song right now.


...yeah it's really obvious. Heard that my first time through too. Sounds especially like Oblivion.

Mastodon: All the Heavy Lifting

love this one's chorus.


----------



## Ekho (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got this: 

Mono - Hymn to the Immortal Wind


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Finally got this:
> 
> Mono - Hymn to the Immortal Wind


Mono - Ashes in the Snow

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 11, 2011)

'All Contempt Reciprocated' by Striborg from the album 'Southwest Passage'


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

Blarsa - Garden Party
[video=youtube;5vX-zXI39F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5vX-zXI39F8[/video]
Ooo how strapping! I do love a dance.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;gIuotFZnBtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIuotFZnBtk&amp;feature=related[/video]
Saaaad christmas.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

This music video is amazing.

[yt]5BXr_4g0o9M[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

Peter Satera - Artificial Intelli Evolved
[video=youtube;n5h4IMEw61A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=n5h4IMEw61A[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 11, 2011)

Opeth - Nepenthe

Love this one, very moody, switching between haunting and groovy and then some.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

[yt]SMd35tfCiXQ[/yt]

These lyrics, my god.
"To the perpetually plain and the incurably inane; a glass can only spill what it contains. What new mystery is this? What blessed backwardness? The Immeasurable one is held and does not resist. Struck by wicked words and foolish fists of senseless men, the Almighty One does not defend."


----------



## Cyril (Oct 12, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Memorial

happy me


----------



## Bliss (Oct 12, 2011)

In Spanish!

[video=youtube;C7ssrLSheg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ssrLSheg4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;kRSfUMTjp-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRSfUMTjp-E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]AP7TEGLuPM0[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]raJqdmty8vk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]9qIfivpSBV4[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]zvX-_E1KVe4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;6yy4Mh9BCeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yy4Mh9BCeU[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 12, 2011)

Ruffneck & Miss Twilight - No Turning Back
[video=youtube;RVcUgkghU2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVcUgkghU2U[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 12, 2011)

something about calm electronic music ~<3

[video=youtube;8X-nzihGVH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X-nzihGVH8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 12, 2011)

Thrice - Words in the Water

I've got my roommate listening to this album now, hell yes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;UW-cTriecqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-cTriecqo[/video]

GROOVY.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]ofLhQopWmao[/yt]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 12, 2011)

Octopus Has No Friends by Mastodon

I have no idea why, but I find this song rather funny.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Octopus Has No Friends by Mastodon
> 
> I have no idea why, but I find this song rather funny.


Great fucking song. Oddly enough-

[yt]F-iZBpRrB4w[/yt]

Octopus is the genre of the day.


----------



## Milo (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;FCotW6J_x1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCotW6J_x1E[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;jdpOvJqB6vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdpOvJqB6vs[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;JxZcFArCeKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

Mastodon - Creature Lives

LOVE this one. Got that sort of cheesy epicness to it that just makes it sound plain awesome.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 13, 2011)

Invasion of a Megaforce - Eloy


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]E3jHvvn-vFQ[/yt]

This song is my Zoloft.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 13, 2011)

Madness Day '11 2nd place song:
LiquidOoze - Bang-O-Rang

[video=youtube;w7uyMo97M9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=w7uyMo97M9M[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Justice - _Audio, Video, Disco_ - On'n'on


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;MRTQ84h-hd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTQ84h-hd4[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]Ga0ohgZFVqc[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;9W1m0SmNoS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1m0SmNoS8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Cannibal Corpse - The Cryptic Stench



[yt]D3mRpa28694[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]XGK84Poeynk[/yt]

The only completely auto-tuned song I enjoy.


----------



## LupeBrony (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;BXpdmKELE1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpdmKELE1k[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

Opeth - HÃ¤xprocess

hey look this album again


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 13, 2011)

The '11 Madness Day winner for the best song.
Masq - The Jungle


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]Q4Ll5AdsLSU[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 13, 2011)

Return of the Zombie-Saint Vitus


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

Thrice - Treading Paper

It's REALLY hard to form an opinion of songs by themselves on this album. It's an incredible album... I know that much, but the songs on their own are really hard to judge.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

Last one for tonight. Goodnight, FAF.

[yt]9e8TV5O8HHQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 13, 2011)

^Goodnight then!

Charlie - Le Sapin
[video=youtube;y1xamOAEDSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=y1xamOAEDSY[/video]
Gosh, that part after 2:10...


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

Dream Theater - Trial of Tears  
wow I can't remember the last time I listened to this song... has to have been at least a year. WHY. This song is brilliant, helps save the album it's on from complete mediocrity.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;36IDQz1_Wx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36IDQz1_Wx4[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]DXGHY5xKa_8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 14, 2011)

Pualine Croze - T'es Beau
[video=youtube;94N4YAHty7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=94N4YAHty7E[/video]
Frenchyfrenchyfrench


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;6vciawE4TA0]http://youtu.be/6vciawE4TA0[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;hIPOeXQ793Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIPOeXQ793Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;l0cz65hA-50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0cz65hA-50[/video]

If you could just somehow teleport into my brain, you would hear this music playing in the background.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

[yt]9e8TV5O8HHQ[/yt]

i like repetitive music

Edit- that was my last post?


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;UcjVcakdRe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcjVcakdRe8[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 14, 2011)

[yt]3Z59g-NpB3Q[/yt]


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;gnVkYjEbe8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnVkYjEbe8M[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 14, 2011)

Thrice - Anthology 

absolutely love the guitar work in this song. awesome song overall too.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

[yt]wiWnGY-0IFU[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 14, 2011)

Tertis remixes
Oh yarr
[video=youtube;8LpxBYy6CYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8LpxBYy6CYg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;bXWk-aInsow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXWk-aInsow[/video]

God damnit, daudmau5.
Stop being awesome.
Stop it.
I said stop.
Stop.
Do it faggot.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

And now, bed. Goodnight FAF. Thanks for telling me goodnight last night, TechnoGypsy. May I call you TG?

[yt]EMxglMfOavQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 14, 2011)

Sure.
Goodnight again!

DJ Nate - The Beginning of Time
[video=youtube;zSts-P2HN04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=zSts-P2HN04[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 14, 2011)

Right now....an ambulance siren.  In other words, a typical friday night.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;6YeulwYhQoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YeulwYhQoU[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't stop listening. C:

[yt]9AEoUa0Hlso[/yt]


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;VJMLA1HoEhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJMLA1HoEhk[/video]

NOSTAALLLGIAAAA!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> NOSTAALLLGIAAAA!



And how I hated Toasty, those jumping dogs were a horror.

[video=youtube;NyiEaSzpdMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NyiEaSzpdMk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;sh17-hv7VsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh17-hv7VsU&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6ED4957447FA965B&amp;lf=mh_l  olz[/video]
[video=youtube;4AcTG3KAE58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AcTG3KAE58&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6ED4957447F  A965B&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 15, 2011)

[yt]kw6Si2cmd2o[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 15, 2011)

I EFFING LOVE THIS SONG.

[yt]ABzh6hTYpb8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 15, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Vaka

yes this is the best album ever so what


----------



## Bliss (Oct 15, 2011)

Wilhelmina Slater featuring Betty White! :V

[yt]E_edtFYNWNU[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

Barbara Carlotti - Cannes
[video=youtube;GvVhIWFcb74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GvVhIWFcb74[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;zwXvLitcV2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwXvLitcV2Q[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 16, 2011)

[yt]B47hqR_nkfc[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 16, 2011)

[yt]8ddhiyw1pLA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 16, 2011)

Cloudkicker - States

I figured out why this album is so good... reverses what you usually hear - lower sounds produce the "lead" while the rhythm is produced with higher sounds. Friggin' genius.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Nickelback, Bottoms Up



[yt]GI9J88UOHeA[/yt]



Woo, Nickelback has a new song out and it's awesome. Looking forward to their new album that comes out next month.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

Brings back memories 

[video=youtube;COGJ_CPZ0Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGJ_CPZ0Xk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;B1VHjkIu16U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1VHjkIu16U[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 16, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

this is an amazing song. enough said. really.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 16, 2011)

Your love is a lie - Simple Plan


----------



## Cyril (Oct 17, 2011)

Dream Theater - Trial of Tears

this song makes me so happy
watch as I spin it nonstop for the next month


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;sJ1wL8y4THM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ1wL8y4THM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheshyre - Pied piper

This song is great, well for me it is.


----------



## Milo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Sigur Ros - Vaka
> 
> yes this is the best album ever so what



E-bow and Samskeyti and my favorites of that album.

although their best... I'd say it's takk...

mostly because of this song though. it's perfect. this one song has the epic awesomeness of an entire album of songs. 

[video=youtube;Bz8iEJeh26E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz8iEJeh26E&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 17, 2011)

*She's still hot!!!
*
[video=youtube;5phqDvrWNZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5phqDvrWNZc[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 17, 2011)

Milo said:


> E-bow and Samskeyti and my favorites of that album.
> 
> although their best... I'd say it's takk...


ÃgÃ¦tis byrjun represent

We Were Promised Jetpacks - _In the Pit of the Stomach_ - Pear Tree

[video=youtube;OkzmRt6eZ8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkzmRt6eZ8I[/video]

1:40 onwards is immense
4:30 is just aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 17, 2011)

Noisia feat. Shanodin - Angel Eyes
[video=youtube;eBgTJ1PA6Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBgTJ1PA6Z4&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=15[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

I woke up to this song playing on my roommate's speakers and had to find it on yt.

[yt]xIeDnwHduRg[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;sZEZomoTKn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZEZomoTKn8&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PLF40392  C9E21D9367&amp;lf=results_main&amp;playnext=3[/video]


----------



## iTails (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm listening to a whole mix. 

http://soundcloud.com/zardonic/the-brink-of-apocalypso


----------



## Flatline (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;f4fJCPD2sxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4fJCPD2sxM[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 17, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> ÃgÃ¦tis byrjun represent



if Riceboy Sleeps was considered sigur ros, then that would easily be the best album :>

[video=youtube;nFB3B8l8x2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFB3B8l8x2A[/video]






also, is that WWPJ's new album?


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

[yt]h1l4pDXbkic[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 17, 2011)

Agaetis Byrjun has a lot of goods songs but () is better all around and Takk probably is too.

Anyways.

Thrice - Of Dust and Nations
because mah roommate is listening to it and I am too as a result. live version I think, which makes me unhappy. I don't like live versions :<


----------



## Milo (Oct 17, 2011)

I completely forgot about this song lol. I want to replay heavy rain now...

[video=youtube;2tSaWMrRlx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tSaWMrRlx4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;xnbttU7xpaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbttU7xpaU[/video]

My top track on Last.fm, despite the fact that I only played it five times.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 17, 2011)

Milo said:


> if Riceboy Sleeps was considered sigur ros, then that would easily be the best album :>
> 
> 
> also, is that WWPJ's new album?


yes to both!

well kind of
not sure if I prefer riceboy sleeps over agaetis byrjun

Anyway listening to:

Coldplay -_ Mylo Xyloto_ - U.F.O.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

[yt]RRDuj26aAe8[/yt] 

a band I discovered a few days ago.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 17, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Catastrophe and the Cure

yes it is post rock of course it is


----------



## Milo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cyril said:


> yes it is post rock of course it is



and yes, post-rock is my favorite genre :> 

[video=youtube;0ViJ_Le7KBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ViJ_Le7KBw[/video]


----------



## PippinTheFox (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cc6OlXr-c-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc6OlXr-c-s&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL93936489  22F2F331[/video]
Give this a listen, I think it will surprise you.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 18, 2011)

Thrice - Disarmed

this band always has great album closers, this is no exception.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;W6gWYjHYvd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6gWYjHYvd8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 18, 2011)

PippinTheFox said:


> [video=youtube;Cc6OlXr-c-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc6OlXr-c-s&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL939364  89  22F2F331[/video]
> Give this a listen, I think it will surprise you.


It did 
Pity it only got a 2.5/10 in the rating thread.

Nechura - Scumbag (xkore remix)
[video=youtube;9V0BECqFW_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9V0BECqFW_Y[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 18, 2011)

[yt]GmQKLnMDPRE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;3r78yAkb0-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r78yAkb0-4&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;kIBeYoP9Wi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBeYoP9Wi0[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 18, 2011)

A 49 minute long electro swing mix.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 18, 2011)

[yt]zKCPgXPqizo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Fuck year, Fear Factory!

[video=youtube;55PgpjM4T8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55PgpjM4T8E[/video]


----------



## anero (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;JTkpjrsv5Iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTkpjrsv5Iw[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;74Jycofhny0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Jycofhny0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 18, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Alafoss

such a sad song. simple, yet very sad.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;1qmjWzRmPms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qmjWzRmPms&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

M83's latest album. ugh, so great.

[video=youtube;nVn11yf9xYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVn11yf9xYc[/video]


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_LxyhCJpsM&ob=av3e[video=youtube;5_LxyhCJpsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_LxyhCJpsM&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Kayoszx - Extermination 2.0


----------



## Bliss (Oct 19, 2011)

We can do techno too. >:U

[yt]PSYxT9GM0fQ[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]TAqmjOER-PU[/yt]

This is becoming one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

M83 - _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_ - Intro

Yup I am going to enjoy this album.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]IETA5Syt-7Y[/yt]

How do you catch a keyboard on fire? I don't even know.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;MXFd5zmCYqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXFd5zmCYqw[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> M83 - _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_ - Intro
> 
> Yup I am going to enjoy this album.



I am currently waiting for someone to upload M83's "wait" on youtube so that I can spam the living hell out of FAF and facebook :>

also yes, the intro is very good. great way to make me go "hm, I wonder how this album is going to b-oh my god, I love this album" :U


----------



## Flatline (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;MXFd5zmCYqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXFd5zmCYqw[/video]



Holy shit I love this so much. Glad to see someone else who does.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

Opeth - Folklore

sup AOTY


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]tLlRQ0zWRkM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

this really is awesome awesome stuff.


----------



## anero (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;YojThNUSpkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YojThNUSpkw[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;aWD-niiEjRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWD-niiEjRg&amp;list=LLyfwSa3HrNJHiEcVYBQJyDw&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Cold War Kids - _Mine Is Yours_ - Bulldozer

[video=youtube;td0TCAjYA2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td0TCAjYA2w[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]vbXi9OM6gJ8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 19, 2011)

Trigger
DaizyStripper
BIRTH


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Deadmau5 -The 16th Hour (DJ Dela Remix)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;82pzNx-D68s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82pzNx-D68s&amp;feature=related[/video]

Kill the addict to kill the addiction.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;taEQAhLDgeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=taEQAhLDgeQ[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;SmVAWKfJ4Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&amp;list=LLyfwSa3HrNJHiEcVYBQJyDw&amp;  index=7[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Feather

aka MUSICAL GENIUS.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]TFWpr_wkgV8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

Dream Theater - Outcry

awesomeness

proggy awesomeness


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2011)

[yt]-Vp7kpUedtQ[/yt]

needs more beats


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;t38DPnkDjTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=t38DPnkDjTM[/video]
Pirating ponies?
Neat


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;X5kBdEJCKqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5kBdEJCKqo[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;1haXk6udz_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1haXk6udz_c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 20, 2011)

Florence + The Machine - _Ceremonials _- Only If For Night

Album leaked! This is going to be so hot.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;-m7e7tCn7Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m7e7tCn7Bk[/video] 

For a college assignment :3


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 20, 2011)

[yt]OngZVjTDrIg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Amy, I love you.

the not-as-good but maybe still pretty okay album.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 20, 2011)

M83 - _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_ - New Map

This album is so popular indie. Like The Naked and Famous, Two Door Cinema Club and stuff.
Good though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 20, 2011)

[yt]qsPzd37hOJU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

Thrice - Treading Paper

loving this album more every time I spin it.
one of my favorites at the moment, wonderful song.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Ape Escape 3 - The Emperor's castle
[video=youtube;eHtegL4tcpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eHtegL4tcpI[/video]


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 20, 2011)

Teachers making my ears bleed D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 20, 2011)

Peatbog Faeries - _Croftwork _- Veganites

[video=youtube;qoKzCCkwlks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoKzCCkwlks[/video]

Techno bagpipe jazz?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2011)

[yt]rIqHFUNfnAk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;OUZuyMTfZcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUZuyMTfZcM[/video]

I love my taste in music.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria

Can't... stop... listening...


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 20, 2011)

Machinae Supremacy - Truth of Tomorrow



Spoiler: Truth of Tomorrow



[yt]ahRl4ZIke7o[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;t38DPnkDjTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t38DPnkDjTM[/video]


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 21, 2011)

No Doubt - (All of their songs) , gotta love grooveshark


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2011)

[yt]zj9IAvv32wE[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;xat1GVnl8-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]

nostalgia


----------



## Cyril (Oct 21, 2011)

Mogwai - I Know You Are But What Am I?

should be listening to this band more :|


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 21, 2011)

[yt]K-xhPPJHl7s[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;WtImrH1wEvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtImrH1wEvY[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Chase & Status - _No More Idols_ - End Credits

[video=youtube;TZ8IwCSPVt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ8IwCSPVt8[/video]


----------



## anero (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;sdHJrg1W7Q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdHJrg1W7Q0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2011)

[yt]A5GYOsKLp6o[/yt]


----------



## Karnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Been listening to rush all day and browsing pics on FA, got to this track and thought of FAF 

Rush - Dog Years

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKIXIZCgoQU&feature=related


----------



## anero (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;p0bRmpYqvmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0bRmpYqvmY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 21, 2011)

[yt]cj7__qMdMJQ[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

[yt]Z0kGAz6HYM8[/yt]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 21, 2011)

you guys are all fags. 

[video=youtube;772tvyeWkN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=772tvyeWkN8&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=1[/video]

this right here obviously a manly song.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 21, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Viceroy

god damn this is amazing stuff


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;jmyIcz7vLTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmyIcz7vLTw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 22, 2011)

[yt]WBPcpQvPMOY&ob=av3e[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 22, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

y'know what's really awesome? :V


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;JH3Ne5Nv2tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH3Ne5Nv2tc&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 22, 2011)

[yt]6wAZwfci5UA[/yt]


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm on a George Harrison binge today

[yt]_Qgf8fYGcmk[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mozart: Sonata for two pianos.*


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 22, 2011)

For the spirit of Halloween:

Mushroomhead - Sun Doesn't Rise
(the song isn't Halloweeny but the video is)

[yt]kOaqcfTZgno[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;lvn1N3URXkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvn1N3URXkM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 22, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Fyrsta

have fallen in love with this one recently... it's incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2011)

[yt]aGbigUnME04[/yt]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 22, 2011)

Ilona Mitrecey - Un monde parfait
[video=youtube;s7JpG4u9E3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7JpG4u9E3E&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=2[/video]

found it while playing stepmania. i had to find it. this is a catchy french tune.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 22, 2011)

Opeth - Deliverance

haven't listened to the heavy side of Opeth in a while now.
this song is awesome.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

[yt]7XJXySZ2aiM[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;5iyZiiIv8Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iyZiiIv8Ug&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;_ZXeFPpPJeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZXeFPpPJeI[/video]
This is seriously amazing O__o


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 23, 2011)

Another asdfmovie thing
[video=youtube;hHkKJfcBXcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hHkKJfcBXcw[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 23, 2011)

Going through Alice in Chains' Dirt album for what must be the 100th time. Currently on Hate To Feel.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;wfjFOGCFIcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfjFOGCFIcA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;J5dyX0zcL5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5dyX0zcL5o[/video]

>implying this isn't Sollux's true theme


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 23, 2011)

[yt]appGBm5L-hQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 23, 2011)

Hadoken - From Winter

post-rock that I need to listen to
loving it as expected


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 23, 2011)

[yt]wxU3MI7EumI[/yt]

It's a shame this song isn't a bit longer. And some bastard finally clicked the dislike button. Boooo.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 23, 2011)

Dream Theater - Bridges in the Sky

this song gets better every time.
love the instrumental section so much.


----------



## Lula (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;0BrdyPe1-Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BrdyPe1-Es[/video]
I fucking love this song.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 23, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #3 (Power Out)

awesome song. still not a huge fan of this band, but this is an awesome song.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ridan - Passe A Ton Voisin
J'adore le francais dans cette chanson. Mais a cette moment je ne peux pas le comprendre, seulment quelque mots.
J'espois qui General-jwj (ou les autre personnages qui parlent le francais) ne passe pas dans cet fil de la conversation. Parce que il va critique mon francais.

[video=youtube;v0ufzXrpZl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=v0ufzXrpZl8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;RunZ-SNpRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunZ-SNpRzc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 24, 2011)

Devin Townsend - As You Were

not as familiar with this half of the album
...because I usually fall sleep before then while listening to this in bed <_<


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 24, 2011)

SEE BIRDS

[video=youtube;VNvrOiQZP-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNvrOiQZP-0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2011)

an amv of an anime i used to like with a band i used to like by an amv maker i used to like.

pure nostalgia i suppose

[yt]Lj5Ks-fSmhE[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> an amv of an anime i used to like with a band i used to like by an amv maker i used to like.
> 
> pure nostalgia i suppose


argousflsdufosdufsdioufsd misplaced subtitles sdfoaulfulzxfusoidufosdfuosdfdlasjflsfio!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> argousflsdufosdufsdioufsd misplaced subtitles sdfoaulfulzxfusoidufosdfuosdfdlasjflsfio!


oooohhh noooo!

i haven't found that anime without ridiculous screen-engulfing subtitles tbh

edit: on retrospect they could've blackboxed the hell out of it


----------



## Cyril (Oct 24, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

This song is 8 minutes of bliss. Blissy bliss.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, a whole DAY?

Hadoken - Time and the Observer

post-rock rests for no man


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm listening to copious amounts of French chatter.
I've got a listening exam tomorrow


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

TGM used to be my absolute favorite band a while ago. They're still amazing, in my opinion.

[video=youtube;aZ7pyiHg2BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ7pyiHg2BY[/video]

Edit: What the hell? I thought this was the favorite bands thread. Oh well. I was going to post it here either way.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 26, 2011)

This *must* be one of my favourite.

[video=youtube;jImFqAwYV7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jImFqAwYV7o[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

JÃ³nsi & Alex - _Riceboy Sleeps_ - Happiness

[video=youtube;X4j-4FElT8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4j-4FElT8E[/video]


----------



## cad (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;2iOwFGtxBGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iOwFGtxBGo[/video]


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

[yt]o7MhpFF1vv0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;_RuJv9i0BWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RuJv9i0BWA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA5  05F41&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]
Song about a whore.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2011)

[yt]OTydrOP7SZw[/yt]


/creys emo tears

(no i'm just checking to see what songs are missing from my she wants revenge discography)


----------



## Aetius (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;tfHryASqjuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfHryASqjuE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ktSrUP7zYNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktSrUP7zYNc[/video]

GATTA WIRE IN DA BAKKA MA HED GATTA WIRE IN DA BAKKA MA HED


----------



## Cyril (Oct 26, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Feather

yes this is a beautiful amazing song I agree


----------



## Bliss (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]hrEBPgzay9M[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;RunZ-SNpRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunZ-SNpRzc[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 27, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> [yt]hrEBPgzay9M[/yt]



You listen to some weird shit D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You listen to some weird shit D:


it's from a parody show of our government lol

[video=youtube;X5clAkYEF5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5clAkYEF5w[/video]


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

_Trippy video time



<font size="5"><em>[video=youtube;sbQhgEJuExY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbQhgEJuExY[/video]_


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]RCiSQCeb_n0[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> _Trippy video time
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;sbQhgEJuExY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbQhgEJuExY[/video]_



3:47 FINLAND WOOOOOO


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]2JjcJBytf3s[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;euudfL2rwQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euudfL2rwQo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2011)

*Christ Analogue â€“ Fathom*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]6QGa0ZK2gPI[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]Yw0MrOkNG68[/yt]

IN EARLY 99 I BEAT THE OCARINA OF TIME
I'M QUITE THE LEGEND IN THIS TOWN


----------



## Cyril (Oct 27, 2011)

Mono - Yearning

so used to their stuff with orchestra that the normal stuff sounds kinda empty to me, but it's still great.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 27, 2011)

Trying to listen to more Halloween-style music lately.

This isn't Halloween music, but it is damn creepy.

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni opening - Eiko Shimamiya
[yt]9opZi6PluKI[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2011)

my ears are being sexed go away

[yt]_MuDwd-lPTQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 27, 2011)

Mogwai - I Know You Are But What Am I?

eh everytime I listen to stuff from this band I realize I probably don't really care about them too much :|


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 28, 2011)

Solid Sessions - Janeire

Some nice progressive house, ah...love this stuff


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;u1krnRvJKyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1krnRvJKyA[/video]


----------



## Ekho (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;maE9KBoTHE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maE9KBoTHE8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

Dream Theater - Far From Heaven

wonderful piano ballad, awesome song yet nearly everything else on the album dwarfs it... yeah this album is awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

*Die Warzau â€“ King of Rock and Roll*

Edit:

[video=youtube;9oRuQelyPME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRuQelyPME[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 28, 2011)

[yt]6QGa0ZK2gPI[/yt]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;E7neUc396C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7neUc396C8[/video]

And the rest  of my 311 playlist too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;xnbttU7xpaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbttU7xpaU[/video]

And this, children, is why h3llb3nt is better than the shitty band you like.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

^wow your description makes you look really narrow-minded.

Also 5 seconds of that song told me I hated it.

ANYWAYS.

Oceansize - Music for a Nurse

Obviously a much worse song than the one above <____<
(by which I mean: this is a freaking amazing song and this band is awesome.)


----------



## cad (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;8n7eUd6aAvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n7eUd6aAvI[/video]
Favorite synthpop group.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 28, 2011)

[yt]ZvZj56pxzO8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 28, 2011)

Drum Scape - Peptide Bass (Table mix)


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 28, 2011)

Canibus - Levitibus
[video=youtube;E2dQHwP7kAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2dQHwP7kAY&feature=related[/video]

only few MC's and hip-hop i like. Canibus is one of the lyrical kings when it comes to hip-hop and is very under-rated.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 28, 2011)

Aria - "Dido" (Armin van Buuren's Universal Religion Remix)
[video=youtube;JHffZ9y4d5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHffZ9y4d5k&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 29, 2011)

Nostalgia for the win. D:

[yt]lFrpiIBrV1o[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Resign To Surrender ~ A New Age Dawns Pt IV - Epica

(And here's me wondering why the other song series they made starts at part four.)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;gwsu-Ov5DPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwsu-Ov5DPQ[/video]

Somebody's gonna get their face smashed in tonight.



Cyril said:


> ^wow your description makes you look really narrow-minded.



Your lack of a sense of sarcasm makes you sound really thick.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;UW-cTriecqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-cTriecqo[/video]

Who needs porn when you have Excessive Force?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2011)

[yt]qesS7GGJ0wo[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 29, 2011)

[yt]PxDfDXI0vxg[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2011)

More Halloween theme

[yt]ty9ZEytbd0E[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mother of Light ~ A New Age Dawns Pt II - Epica


----------



## Cyril (Oct 29, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

yes this is amazing etc.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Palladium - Epica

Why does this remind me of the only Marvel game I wasted a significant chunk of my life on playing the hell out of (by which I mean Ultimate Alliance 1, not the shit sequel)?


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2011)

The Thriller! Muahahahahahahahahaha!

[yt]sOnqjkJTMaA[/yt]


Edit: I have a *Halloween Playlist* I've had up for a little while. If anyone has other ideas for songs for it let me know.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

*genCAB â€“ II transMuter*


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chasing the Dragon - Epica


----------



## Cyril (Oct 29, 2011)

Opeth - The Devil's Orchard

Wow it's been a week since I listened to this it seems :|


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Unleashed (Duet Version) - Epica

Holy shit if that's Tarja I hear as well as Simone...


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2011)

Marilyn Manson - This is Halloween

[video=youtube;jU6iP0WLsU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2011)

Laibach all the way.  This band makes some weird yet amazing shit, man.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2011)

[yt]ZQAe4N_bcn4[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ErLrK2_np4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLrK2_np4I[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;AXg3U7kxggY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXg3U7kxggY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

stuff from the Fate/Stay Night soundtrack because it's awesome
This Illusion (piano ver.) 
which is probably my favorite track in the game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Shizit â€“ Cold Naked Protest*

As said by me earlier on Last.fm, "The Shizit always makes me want to smash shit with a crowbar... but like in this fluid, coherent manner. The groove of destruction."

I can't help but tap my foot every time I listen to them.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Semblance of Liberty - Epica


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Mastodon - All the Heavy Lifting

JUST
CLOSE
YOUR 
EEEYYEEEESS


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 30, 2011)

Goatsnake-IV


----------



## DW_ (Oct 30, 2011)

The Obsessive Devotion - Epica


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 30, 2011)

Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 30, 2011)

Justice - _Audio, Video, Disco_ - Helix

[video=youtube;bhAr-Xj9j4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhAr-Xj9j4E[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 30, 2011)

[yt]AlU_g_D7JZE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Shizit â€“ Point Click Kill*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 30, 2011)

[yt]9oVCNF3FYmw[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;FNcjANP9y_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNcjANP9y_U[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Hadoken - A Clock Tower Sleeps

yay for post rock


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2011)

[yt]zCbLJxcVCog[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 31, 2011)

Nechura - Scumbag (xKore Remix)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2011)

Appropriate
[video=youtube;7YvAYIJSSZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA5  05F41&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2011)

[yt]YcMWpe-LkOg[/yt]

It was in an Lp I was watching, just had to look it up.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 31, 2011)

[yt]Vwebto3iFeg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Blackberry

It's amazing how he can make even stuff like this sound amazing. This song is one huge crescendo and it works so well.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 31, 2011)

Buckethead - Soothsayer
[video=youtube;adV8-_hgL4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adV8-_hgL4g[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;QrvvkW2blw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrvvkW2blw0[/video]

The best soundtrack written by the mario staff


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2011)

[yt]HViK4Jpv6OE[/yt]

this game is terrible
this music is okay


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;hGJBUZc2AYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGJBUZc2AYM[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 1, 2011)

[yt]zYLtrrfk7dk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 1, 2011)

[yt]BTbHBLmkLkE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

Red Sparowes - In Illusions of Order

post-rock


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZGBIINyAonc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGBIINyAonc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria

woooo this album will never get old
just great stuff.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2011)

The Mars Volta

Inertiatic ESP

Head bobbin to the acid-like music
like a boss


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Salgado - Time is Now [Extended Version]

Traaaaaaaaaaaaaaaance


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2011)

[yt]2JjcJBytf3s[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Softly She Cries

NEW MUSIC AGAIN


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

Haken - Visions

Just started... HERE WE GO, 22 and a half minute epic commence! MAKE ME HAPPY!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Beckers & Hatfield - CrazE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Now for a change of scenery:

Tchaikovsky - El Cascanueces

Now watch me dance around the house like a ballerina :V


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;KSmEqHgwD34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmEqHgwD34[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2011)

[yt]B4itzHRpltQ[/yt]

an okay song about sex in a library


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2011)

Immigrant Song - Demons & Wizards

I don't like this cover. Why the hell am I listening to it?


----------



## cad (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;LcO0NSnqODQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcO0NSnqODQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

Haken - Nocturnal Conspiracy

prooooog


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2011)

[yt]DHEOF_rcND8&ob[/yt]

Home is wherever I'm with you~


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

[yt]jlbunmCbTBA[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Transiberian Orchestra - Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Physics of Gridlock

Sounds a lot like the album closer from Road Salt One <.<
Still like it a lot though.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 3, 2011)

[yt]xDXT7wC9jrc[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 3, 2011)

TiGeR - Susurration

The semi-dark element in this piece is great


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 3, 2011)

This song here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;LxGnIbT4e90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxGnIbT4e90[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

fun. - _Aim and Ignite_ - Walking the Dog

[video=youtube;xPLMwI1wabE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPLMwI1wabE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;1WUoYQQw8jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WUoYQQw8jM[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

For a college assignment, we could choose anything, and I love this song :3

[video=youtube;xR0DKOGco_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR0DKOGco_o[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Deeper Cut

Probably my favorite song on the album thus far... really epic sounding and I just love it.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;bgL3EzZmgB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgL3EzZmgB4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

Haken - Deathless

The one ballad on the album...
...also depressing as hell ;_;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

InvisibleObserver - Psalm

Some weird Dubstep slash choir singing mix with distortion.
It works...in a way.


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 4, 2011)

For some strange reason I am listening to a stream of Coast to Coast AM.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 4, 2011)

[yt]J30lYdanqV8[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;IaWDUUC9Lj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaWDUUC9Lj0[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;aWD-niiEjRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWD-niiEjRg[/video]


----------



## cad (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;UYIAfiVGluk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so buying the new album when it comes out. <3

[yt]lnejcX-VjkE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;azc_FNZXaRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azc_FNZXaRw[/video]
For Wall Street, maybe.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 4, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Sleep Together

A happy song! :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;6mYJxxZVUks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mYJxxZVUks&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=HL1320437081&amp;  lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 4, 2011)

[yt]jlbunmCbTBA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 4, 2011)

Haken - Visions

PROGGASM


----------



## Plantar (Nov 4, 2011)

Kimiko's Dream House - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;uOiohuMkKD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOiohuMkKD8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

Parkerman1700 - Hourglass

Superbly done


----------



## Cyril (Nov 4, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Softly She Cries

Yeah, this album is a huge improvement over the past two. Still not as good as their older stuff but.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

xKore - Time's Up
Beautiful song, and I'm using it to test out my botch-job attempt of surround sound.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 5, 2011)

[yt]6PVUit1-0Ck[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 5, 2011)

[yt]FSf8TWn9DwY[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;g9MpqbOaXdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9MpqbOaXdo[/video]


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we_czU9sJ3g&ob=av2e


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 5, 2011)

[yt]tbebejWhsJU[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;FLGxWPtgodo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGxWPtgodo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 5, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Physics of Gridlock

Yeah, my expectations for this album were too low. Which means I'm impressed.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 5, 2011)

Lay Your Head Down - Screaming Trees. Uncle Anesthesia is an amazing album â™¥


----------



## Cyril (Nov 5, 2011)

Haken - Visions

THIS IS SUCH A GREAT ALBUM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;58wJRrvVgZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58wJRrvVgZI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;WQXj8FqiNMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQXj8FqiNMw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

CHIPSTEP!!!
[video=youtube;jknlhDgzRDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jknlhDgzRDQ[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2011)

Gospel Plow - Screaming Trees

Perfect song to end an album, and perfect song to end a night to.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 6, 2011)

NIGHTkilla - Fear me

This is great, but it could do a little better if the impact is tweaked, methinks.
Other than that, the intro to the song is one of my favourites.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

[yt]TiUytpYpE4c[/yt]

[yt]3DPNGGiZxVI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Vanishing Rites (Tread Softly Little One)

Ahh, haven't listened to this EP enough, which is a shame. Both songs are awesome though I like this one more.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Mother of Light ~ A New Age Dawns Part II - Epica


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 6, 2011)

[yt]xZhpWgTWYOw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

Haken - Aquarium

listening to this album then Visions immediately after because yay haken.
This song has amazing solos... just incredible stuff.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 6, 2011)

Skrillex-Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

Haken - Insomnia

music makes me happy sometimes like when I am listening to good music and I think I am doing that right now so I believe I am currently happy thank you for reading


----------



## Resho (Nov 6, 2011)

magic-B.o.B 
[video=youtube;Cq-NShfefks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq-NShfefks&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2011)

Eat the Unicorn - Threshold


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - To The Shoreline

This song is brilliant, why is it so short though? ;_;


----------



## Traven V (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in an industrial mood, been sampling some Static-X this is I'm with stupid (censored version) I like the crazy energy 

[video=youtube_share;nqiVvOXotyw]http://youtu.be/nqiVvOXotyw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Parkerman1700 - Vitamin Z (Extended)


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Nov 7, 2011)

[yt]AMuRv5azW88[/yt]




AIN'T NO VEST YOU COULD BUY THAT YOU COULD PUT OVER YOUR FLESH THAT COULD PROTECT YOU FROM THE BEST MAN I'M TALENTED AT DEATH


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 7, 2011)

High Voltage- Electric Six

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Adam K & Soha - Question

It's a great progressive song


----------



## cad (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;kJK52cyYugo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJK52cyYugo[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

[yt]abhS96AtTDc[/yt]

can't listen to this without thinking GAME ON


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;TS9_ipu9GKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 7, 2011)

I Dream of Jesus - The Dead Milkmen


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

Thrice - Disarmed

Really reminiscent of Red Sky, which is also awesome, so no issues there.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 7, 2011)

[yt]TP0l6GISoXw[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

[yt]RZoPtqqvCrE[/yt]

i usually hate amvs

i usually hate this song

together they are tolerable when it involves princess tutu


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;oasnbzEMV08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oasnbzEMV08&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

^WOOHOO YOU ARE A WINNER

Mono - Yearning

post rock is great stuff man


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

this is not the right thread.

oh well, have a song.

[yt]bvuO7rywWZY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;2Fpc4AUaHhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fpc4AUaHhY&amp;feature=feedlik[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2011)

The Poet And The Pendulum - Nightwish

inb4Anettehaters


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

Static-X Set if off

[video=youtube_share;meP9IWS5C0Q]http://youtu.be/meP9IWS5C0Q[/video]

They're crazy XD


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunrise in Eden - Edenbridge


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 7, 2011)

Buckethead- Sketches of Spain
[video=youtube;C0-8oMHq3d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0-8oMHq3d0[/video]

this album is insane. the dynamics,detail,emotion and clarity all there. can't stop listening. sounds like youtube compressed the dynamics a bit cause this album has insane dynamic range especially if you love the sound of the guitar. you can hear every single guitarist in the room as well.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

Haken - Shapeshifter

Let's see how many mythical creatures we can name in 8 minutes! 
Cool song even though the lyrics are weird-ish.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;fcbazH6aE2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fcbazH6aE2g[/video]
First video I've posted in a while.

LFG - Slaughter your World


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 7, 2011)

My new favorite song, Baby's On Fire from Velvet Goldmine:
[video=youtube;6T4yo58YSGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T4yo58YSGw[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T4yo58YSGw


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 7, 2011)

Premonition 13-Modern Man


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 8, 2011)

Chantola - Dance To My Bass (Matthew Nagle Remix)

This song doesn't do well by itself. I've got it in a complication, where it works better as a trance-ish song.


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;b8VooHLASoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8VooHLASoY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2011)

[yt]F1eR8lWiKW8[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;mwq-T2CrJRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwq-T2CrJRU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Catchy.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 8, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Burial on the Presidio Banks

Yep, more post-rock that I don't listen to enough.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 8, 2011)

[yt]7DAiFBx1UU0[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Nov 8, 2011)

December by Collective Soul


----------



## Cyril (Nov 8, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Alone In The World

so much happy.
this song always makes me happy.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr.Kucho! - Patricia Never Leaves The House (Dr. Kucho! Remix)

I used to really like this song


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 8, 2011)

Nujabes- kiss of life feat Giovanca & Benny
[video=youtube;YDz-UkXaouA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDz-UkXaouA&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 8, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

I'm pissed off right now
And this is making me feel a bit better at least so
yay sigur ros


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;NVGI6mhfJyA]http://youtu.be/NVGI6mhfJyA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 9, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Eleven

oh wait, I mean.

Pain of Salvation - EEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2011)

Pure evil
[video=youtube;yeLvOBMflBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeLvOBMflBg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 9, 2011)

One Hundred Days by Mark Lanegan. So good <3333


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;cYDXayBBs9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYDXayBBs9M&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 9, 2011)

[yt]NRhsLILfdHw[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 9, 2011)

Akira The Don - Hypocrite
[video=youtube;V3Yc81Jj_Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=V3Yc81Jj_Vs[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

Some Chevelle
[video=youtube_share;ZgDXWE77Ihw]http://youtu.be/ZgDXWE77Ihw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 9, 2011)

was ripping out old art from my sketchbook to shred and found a lot of lyrics
and I found the lyrics to this song

[yt]SNR-eNC7bkY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 9, 2011)

Haken - Visions

I am far from disappointed in this album, to say the absolute least.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 9, 2011)

Simon Cameron - ~Delta~ Dreamer's Force
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/454208

Them background synths...awesome


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

I know that ICP has a very bad rep and most people who listen to them are usually labelled as retarded, but I actually enjoy some of their songs thanks to one of my coworkers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BIFSys4Xcg


----------



## Cyril (Nov 9, 2011)

Mogwai - Death Rays

I'm tired so post-rock it is.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 10, 2011)

People should listen to Mark Lanegan more.
[video=youtube;4e9SReA90Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e9SReA90Yo[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Nov 10, 2011)

Just discovered this band/artist/whatever and I am loving it.
[video=youtube;Qgxv3WBom6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgxv3WBom6I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 10, 2011)

Blackhole12 - Far From Home

I love this song, it's sad and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Deconstruct - Epica

dat intro.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;S0zONmV6rSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0zONmV6rSc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

Oceansize - The Strand

gonna be spinning their EPs a lot now, since I want more Oceansize :<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;cyt8bz9auV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyt8bz9auV8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Deeper Cut

Definitely the best song on the album, making its way into my favorites from the band as well.

into the wild... into the wild...


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 10, 2011)

Minsk - Ceremony ek stasis

fucking amazing


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

Pendulum- The Island pt 1 and pt 2


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 10, 2011)

777 - The Desanctification album by Blut aus Nord.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

Haken - Portals

some of the most self-indulgent prog I've ever heard.

...

I absolutely love it :3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 11, 2011)

A Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites remix by fishfood2021.

It's so much more gentle than the original


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;fLlRaJkMNlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLlRaJkMNlE&amp;list=FLyfwSa3HrNJHiEcVYBQJyDw&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2011)

1200 mics - Mescaline


----------



## israfur (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;LTv7ZQWJQvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTv7ZQWJQvI[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]AoARQRCvpQU[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]UX0ue7brUfk[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]k0uW04oswbI[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;lGu8JU3K2FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGu8JU3K2FQ[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Nov 11, 2011)

Needs more Whoopi Goldberg God.


----------



## liber_dragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Nachtmahr :grin:
[video=youtube;0BMWq4AERzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BMWq4AERzk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=LLsdLnkxsL5W_ 2EwEt4mUe1Q&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

Haken - Nocturnal Conspiracy

freaking awesome song.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;2z5eizH0u1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=2z5eizH0u1I[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 12, 2011)

X Japan Forever Love
[video=youtube;5mIiMPhSLQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mIiMPhSLQw&feature=related[/video]

can't tell you how long it's been since i last heard this band and been big fan of for years. another j-rock band i been big fan of since the beginning is Dir En Grey and i don't listen to much j-rock at all.


----------



## israfur (Nov 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;80eFXnb9Uro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80eFXnb9Uro[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 12, 2011)

Sigh
More pony related songs
[video=youtube;PLjpTtxH4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=PLjpTtxH4Jo[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 12, 2011)

[yt]rabvzH-1Pk8[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 12, 2011)

Wake Up! - Tanks of Zen

Finally bought this album and I love it ;___;  So much ;___;


----------



## Cyril (Nov 12, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Remember Me As A Time Of Day

let's have some post-rock in this thread shall we?


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Explosions in the Sky - Remember Me As A Time Of Day
> 
> let's have some post-rock in this thread shall we?



more than gladly

[video=youtube;KSmEqHgwD34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmEqHgwD34[/video]

[video=youtube;qFBvWy-8yZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFBvWy-8yZc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 12, 2011)

Dream Theater - Bridges in the Sky

this song
so much love
man I undersold it at first but damn.


----------



## Vibgyor (Nov 12, 2011)

Currently listening to a compilation titled "The 99 Darkest Pieces of Classical Music"


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Svo hljott

the last two tracks on this album are just so beautiful... I'd say the latter half of this album is stronger, which is a shame since I usually fall asleep before then when listening in bed.

Now that I think about it... all 3 sigur ros albums I have, I prefer the second half of each to the first half. They're all great throughout though.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 13, 2011)

If We Hold On Together-The Land Before Time
[video=youtube;XwyBXgnJTqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwyBXgnJTqE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 13, 2011)

The Living Tombstone - Been Dreamin' Instrumental


----------



## cad (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;wSH4MxFq2sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSH4MxFq2sk[/video]
holy HELL.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 13, 2011)

[yt]UdMnBmMILT8[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 13, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> If We Hold On Together-The Land Before Time


Haha, one of my friends kept linking it to me the other night.

Pure Land - Tanks of Zen


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Haken - Visions

...

...no, no comment.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2011)

[yt]pwdo7x3QhPs[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Mozart-_Symphony No 40_.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 13, 2011)

:3
[video=youtube;_UQwEDRt35Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UQwEDRt35Q[/video]


----------



## Arcane Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

Kill everybody by Skrillex


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 13, 2011)

This song is genuinely addictive, it's been on replay for me all day. I wish I could stop. I can't though. So here it is for you to become addicted to enjoy!

[yt]BJ0xBCwkg3E[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Physics of Gridlock

amazing song... a weird sort of beautiful.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 14, 2011)

It's so cold in the D XD
[video=youtube_share;aktLRiWXfqg]http://youtu.be/aktLRiWXfqg[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;80eFXnb9Uro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80eFXnb9Uro[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 14, 2011)

Side - Travis

Good song.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

Red Sparowes - The Sixth Extinction Crept Up Slowly, Like the Sunlight Through the Shutters, as We Looked Back In Regret

it's post-rock.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 14, 2011)

[yt]RE6aW-gh0BE[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

[yt]D3SXa0hnJrE[/yt]

I think I'm a little late to the party.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Texada

this song has such great rhythm, I love it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2011)

[yt]Hrp2N_i7Axk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

Haken - Deathless

the saddest song in the land
well not really but it comes close


----------



## Plantar (Nov 15, 2011)

Witness - Screaming Trees


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;xomtacoOeEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xomtacoOeEY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreadful Shadows - Burning The Shrouds


----------



## Cyril (Nov 15, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Little Smoke

MORE POST-ROCK


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 15, 2011)

Fracture Design - Children Of The Sun
[video=youtube;qJrpE89mnyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJrpE89mnyg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 15, 2011)

Darkwing's Skyrim commentary


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 16, 2011)

Nancy Sinatra - Bang Bang (WhiteNoise Remix)
[video=youtube;Z1NcppLxNCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1NcppLxNCg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

I am ADDICTED
[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/soarrefly?feature=mhee#p/f/10/ldW2lOT-ZoM[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 16, 2011)

Life Crisis - Tanks of Zen

Wow.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

Haken - Visions

let us have great music please


----------



## DW_ (Nov 16, 2011)

Spacestation - Graeme Norgate

okay!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;PLHj-eekdNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLHj-eekdNU[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 16, 2011)

The Cars - Dangerous Type  I like it has a whimsical, dark, dirty feel to it. I just switch the lyric she, XD

[video=youtube_share;fBNl4FLeQAA]http://youtu.be/fBNl4FLeQAA[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;napvnL2T5KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=napvnL2T5KM[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8P-tq-mwsFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P-tq-mwsFE&amp;feature=related[/video]

I just love it so much. Especially the part from 1:41 to 2:20.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

Grace Cathedral Park - Settling For the Broken in the Things Never Forgotten

post-rock time
this is probably the best sleeping music ever too. close to it.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 16, 2011)

Audiomachine - Guardians At The Gate (Access Denied Dubstep Edit)
[video=youtube;cH_kNJvsoaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_kNJvsoaA&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]

this has to be shared cause holy shit i came so hard when i heard this earlier on my speakers. this is real dubstep not that wub-wub-wub-wub crap you hearing mostly in the mainstream.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

Hadoken - World of D.W.E.A.M.S.

post-rock
yes please


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> Audiomachine - Guardians At The Gate (Access Denied Dubstep Edit)



THERE'S SO MUCH POWER BEHIND THIS!


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Haken - Celestial Elixir

This song has one of the best choruses ever... great song too, amazing from start to finish.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 17, 2011)

Clockwork and Compass - Soulbender

Grunge + progressive metal, Nick Pollock is one of the best vocalists. <3


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;uOiohuMkKD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOiohuMkKD8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;g9zMnrBCBa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9zMnrBCBa0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Azure (Nov 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> [video=youtube;napvnL2T5KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=napvnL2T5KM[/video]


Aaaaaaaaaaaa this movie me cry so hard. Right now I'm listening to somebody play the piano. They are rather good, I think.-


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;f5J54RVZjYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 17, 2011)

[yt]2DAiZWzahDI[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 17, 2011)

"Unicons Forever" by George and Jonathan. 
http://georgeandjonathan.com/beautifullifestyle/ (it's #7)


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Thrice - Words in the Water

in a really good mood now, partly due to this song of course.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;FraI5i9cTYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FraI5i9cTYk&amp;feature=BFp&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]
Why do I like this?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 17, 2011)

Band: The Axis of Perdition
Album: Tenements (Of the Anointed Flesh)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

This is so damn awesome
[video=youtube;9Nz5CJi7gZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nz5CJi7gZc[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

the news


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;1GQnXcP3sq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQnXcP3sq8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Awesome site, thanks Rex Aeterna!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

Streetlight Manifesto.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Dream Theater - Voices

hell
yes
I don't listen to this album enough anymore. Still their best, that'll never ever change.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

An awesome remix of Anima Libera.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm listening to this 

[video=youtube;MoLJkt6BL6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoLJkt6BL6M[/video]

i don't know why i like it.... it's funny in a way if you actually play the game like me!


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android

a truly amazing song


----------



## Bliss (Nov 17, 2011)

Eurodisco simply was too cool for this world! ;-;

[yt]E5gNYVia2rg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 17, 2011)

[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 18, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Sleep

...


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Sleep
> 
> ...


we used to sleep on the beach here

sleep overnight

suddenly sharks and jellyfish and moderately-sized crabs

anyway

Sailors With Wax Wings - Strange That I Should Have Grown So Suddenly Blind


----------



## Cyril (Nov 18, 2011)

^that's why they don't sleep on the beach anymore

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons

Um, yeah. This is one of the best songs ever. Definitely DT's best. And it's been too long since I listened to it, so... yay!


----------



## cad (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;HZFYowf7qs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZFYowf7qs8[/video]
Great album.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 18, 2011)

[yt]7H_iqkxAbCc[/yt]
Gwar never fails to deliver. Also, RIP Flattus Maximus. :c


----------



## israfur (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;yfBBMhn5nL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfBBMhn5nL0[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;SsljpUfpQek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsljpUfpQek[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 18, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> Audiomachine - Guardians At The Gate (Access Denied Dubstep Edit)
> [video=youtube;cH_kNJvsoaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_kNJvsoaA&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]
> 
> this has to be shared cause holy shit i came so hard when i heard this earlier on my speakers. this is real dubstep not that wub-wub-wub-wub crap you hearing mostly in the mainstream.



MIND. BLOWN.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 18, 2011)

'Substancer: Empress of Flowers' by Diabolique from the album 'The Green  Goddess'

[yt]ebL1hKj7rZA[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;y0CSZ8VRAvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=y0CSZ8VRAvA[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 18, 2011)

I Hate You - My Sister's Machine

So good, sounds a lot like Layne Staley on the softer parts. Then again, the singer was in AiC and was very good friends with him... o:


----------



## Hir (Nov 19, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^that's why they don't sleep on the beach anymore


*lone guitar comes in*

Morne - Volition


----------



## Traven V (Nov 19, 2011)

Modest Mouse - The fruit that ate itself
Going around and you think you're tough, When you can't kick ass ~ Modest Mouse
[video=youtube_share;C-AMwldHNvk]http://youtu.be/C-AMwldHNvk[/video]


----------



## Hir (Nov 19, 2011)

Esoteric - Quickening


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;BTM6PCmuLQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTM6PCmuLQA[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fyu2rfAItRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyu2rfAItRk[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Kb1ZYlcMhVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1ZYlcMhVw&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;KDnt0G0_Bwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDnt0G0_Bwc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zzw2Si8qDfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzw2Si8qDfM[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 19, 2011)

[yt]CzEyuPi_6cA[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 19, 2011)

[yt]DWyBw-mtf3w[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 19, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - The Physics of Gridlock

aka "Let's make a super awesome song and then make the last 2 minutes subpar!" :/


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;GF8lpcbo3LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8lpcbo3LM[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 19, 2011)

Hell yeah^ : D

I'm All Out of Treats remix - The Roast Beafs


----------



## DW_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Seif Al Din (The Embrace That Smothers Part IV) - Epica

Why was this song series started at part four?


----------



## israfur (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;S3t5ouROlm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3t5ouROlm0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Wn9E5i7l-Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Wn9E5i7l-Eg[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 20, 2011)

Graciela Maria - Many Places
[video=youtube;kiSK4-8HQV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiSK4-8HQV0&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]

man,it's been so long since i heard some good trip-hop/downtempo. singer is amazing as well.


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Storm


----------



## Cyril (Nov 20, 2011)

Haken - Portals

prog time

also @ above welcome to arco's ampm mini-market :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 20, 2011)

[yt]cYrnQUFOjzU[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 20, 2011)

[yt]80eFXnb9Uro[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cyril said:


> also @ above welcome to arco's ampm mini-market :V


we would like to remind our customers that *piano*

i'm not listening to anything go away leave me alone


----------



## Cyril (Nov 20, 2011)

Thrice - Anthology

the best song on this album
it's pretty damn awesome


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knights of Cydonia  love it


----------



## Plantar (Nov 20, 2011)

Beafelodeon - The Roast Beafs

This song was recorded in front of a live studio audience, in Nickelodeon Studios, Universal Studios, Orlando Florida.


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2011)

Agalloch - Tomorrow Will Never Come


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;PKLtbo9ur-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKLtbo9ur-c&amp;feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 20, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - White Walls

or rather

WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLS

:3c


----------



## israfur (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;uCkWTpjLvWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCkWTpjLvWU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2011)

Stuck in my head lately, particularly when doing laps at work
[video=youtube;GHKIMgtLLRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHKIMgtLLRk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2011)

Mournful Congregation - The Waterless Streams


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;E-DZ0KtR3RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-DZ0KtR3RY&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

I don't know why.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 21, 2011)

[yt]729vfG_3Eek[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 21, 2011)

The Rival Ball theme song


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 21, 2011)

"Nobody Else but You" from A Goofy Movie.

Really.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 21, 2011)

[yt]1TokCV4W_CU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 21, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Popplagio

:>


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2011)

Cold Body Radiation - Shimmer

this is like

black metal christmas


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 21, 2011)

TOBY KEITH


----------



## Cyril (Nov 22, 2011)

Red Sparowes - As Each End Looms And Subsides

because post-rock


----------



## Plantar (Nov 22, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> TOBY KEITH


Hell yeah. \m/

The Ghosts of You and Me - Soulsavers.

If I had a black cat bone, then I wouldn't be a one.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;PLfkHlBhXhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLfkHlBhXhs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 22, 2011)

[yt]Y8GVOwMdFWo[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 22, 2011)

Thrill Of It - Robert Randolph and the Family Band


----------



## Cyril (Nov 22, 2011)

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons

awesome music


----------



## israfur (Nov 22, 2011)

The the Galla, My little pony.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

Faith No More - Midlife Crisis


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 22, 2011)

Little beeping noises that are increasing in annoyance


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;SwvbigAV9n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvbigAV9n4[/video]
My kind of rock!!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 22, 2011)

[yt]TkZu42k7sJ4[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;CWUmw2ITaFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWUmw2ITaFA[/video]

This shit's fucking hilarious.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 22, 2011)

Deathstars? Hilarious?

[yt]_KgZfVOmOAc[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2011)

yes, hilarious.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;InEbeiz3-O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InEbeiz3-O8&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL162F6B2  7C781B9C7[/video]


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2011)

Esoteric - Abandonment


----------



## Plantar (Nov 23, 2011)

American Dream - Soulbender


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 23, 2011)

Deathstars - The Last Ammunition

I just can't get enough of these guys, their shit is so over the top I can't stop giggling at the lyrics. Still not sure if they're serious or intentionally being this silly.


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2011)

Esoteric - A Torrent of Ills


----------



## Plantar (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;LJotgDGuSMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJotgDGuSMo[/video]
Don't Forget Me - Mark Lanegan

Favorite song. ;___;


----------



## Bliss (Nov 23, 2011)

Whose song was _Hound Dog_ originally? 

[video=youtube;V_nNNIYTy9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_nNNIYTy9g[/video]


----------



## Pine (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;HenS6Jr-SGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HenS6Jr-SGA[/video]

Suicidal is beastly, especially with Rob on the bass.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;9b57BIGZnb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b57BIGZnb4&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 23, 2011)

Agalloch - Black Lake NidstÃ¥ng

Eargasmic.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 23, 2011)

my friend said he would play this for me 
[yt]s9A90ZQL88Y[/yt]
and I like him a lot so I'm super excite


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;xjDmYX_CpZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjDmYX_CpZU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

By all means, I shouldn't like this group. I think the only reason why I listen to it is because the main singer has a pretty voice.


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2011)

Mournful Congregation - The Bitter Veils of Solemnity


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;mzzIvg2Iv6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzzIvg2Iv6M&amp;feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 23, 2011)

*Artist*: The 69 Eyes
*Song*: Dawn's Highway
*Album*: Paris Kills


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 23, 2011)

Alex S - Melting pot of Alcohol


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;KHCXbqoQt7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHCXbqoQt7k[/video]

I fucking love this band.

in the conscious waits
dreams of the new SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 24, 2011)

A song called 'Track 02'.
I have no idea what it is, but it has a strong resemblance to that song played in the '_Rabbids like to stuff themselves_' game in Rayman Raving Rabbids.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;_I3OHWrQA5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I3OHWrQA5Q&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLD6B7C9E38E1  FF568&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Ulma (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;XBFfFmWcPQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBFfFmWcPQM[/video]

Stuff like this and Queen


Oh and Marina<3

[video=youtube;bV3VRzFtZYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3VRzFtZYA&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 24, 2011)

'Don't Turn Your Back on Fear' by The 69 Eyes from the album 'Paris Kills'


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;2oi-8xl7uZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 24, 2011)

[yt]yK8jXgFRnPs[/yt]


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 24, 2011)

Jakob - Malachite


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pyt3RgfYt1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyt3RgfYt1g&amp;feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 24, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Svo Hljott

:>


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZgzSROooIhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgzSROooIhw[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 25, 2011)

ID3 - Halo {FREE Download}
[video=youtube;66f6TYEZj7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66f6TYEZj7U&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 25, 2011)

EssÃ¡y & Stumbleine - Rhiannon {free download}
[video=youtube;eGjEnfQl37s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGjEnfQl37s&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=37&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Nov 25, 2011)

"Two In The Middle" - Bob Gibson and Bob Camp


----------



## LupeBrony (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;RW2YiUH3UkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW2YiUH3UkU[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2011)

[yt]k1BGSFeTtmE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 25, 2011)

Haken - Visions

I love this song so much


----------



## Plantar (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm All Out Of Treats Remix - The Roast Beafs


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> [yt]k1BGSFeTtmE[/yt]



This.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;dx0IMHco81I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx0IMHco81I[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;x0FS-sTfvnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0FS-sTfvnw[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 26, 2011)

israfur said:


> [video=youtube;x0FS-sTfvnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0FS-sTfvnw[/video]



"Oh, for goodness' sake!" isra, you might very well be a bigger Discord fan than I am.
[video=youtube;mO8Z6k1DT1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO8Z6k1DT1Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;YRtE2itoeTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRtE2itoeTY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=HL132230 6999&amp;lf=mh_lolz&amp;playnext=1[/video]
The instrument in the picture is not the one heard in the beginning.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;M1otiuQTUYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1otiuQTUYc&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLE04_25  M1TKx_CbufXSIxrg&amp;lf=mh_lolz&amp;playnext=6[/video]
FLORENCE MARRY ME


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;atKv1JyQgV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKv1JyQgV8[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

only good song by both of these people
turn up your bass, bitches

[yt]5ctPfcda3zI[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

israfur said:


> [video=youtube;x0FS-sTfvnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0FS-sTfvnw[/video]



That kinda sounds like they just fucked with this song
[yt]YRx_iXgLAyw[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 26, 2011)

This Faun Fables song has been stuck in my head so much lately. The part at about 3:00 is my favorite. 

[video=youtube;Srh4et9IXqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srh4et9IXqU[/video]

I've also been really into The Smiths lately.

[video=youtube;EPPgx2_y73M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPPgx2_y73M[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;GCtQmwJ1WAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCtQmwJ1WAY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]
For when 'Trololo' is not enough!


----------



## cad (Nov 26, 2011)

the livestreaming of Qlimax 2011.

_yell hes_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;LqVvnxm71CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqVvnxm71CE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 26, 2011)

Thrice - Words in the Water


brilliance


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

anybody who doesnt like this song can fuck themselves

[yt]OfphZ3qETwE[/yt]


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 27, 2011)

Various songs by Rammstein.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 27, 2011)

Dreadful Shadows - Desolated Home


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;XvyMG0z0FZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvyMG0z0FZY&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=131[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsmWT3Myt70

this....this is what emotion sounds like.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;6xckBwPdo1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6xckBwPdo1c[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

Mono - Lost Snow

take some rocks and post them


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 27, 2011)

[yt]VJAKfKTOeDw[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotye - Somebody that I used to know


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

Thrice - The Great Exchange 

christ this song is so good
I'm probably gonna take it over to the Rate This Song thread in a few minutes. because man I forgot how good this album was :x


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;IVUSh6pKYdQ]http://youtu.be/IVUSh6pKYdQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 28, 2011)

Mono - The Battle To Heaven

wow I haven't listened to this album in a while or at least it feels like I haven't


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;jkcffiHev08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkcffiHev08[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 28, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

:<


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2011)

Suicide - Frankie Teardrop
[yt]_5wJQkvSoOQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 28, 2011)

Anathema - Anyone, Anywhere

a very sad song
that's also very awesome


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 28, 2011)

Star wars songs.
My bro is playing SWB2 on his psp


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

an absolutely amazing piece of art


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm currently weeding out my iTunes of the 500+ songs that aren't making the cut this year... *sigh*

It's a big job.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lntvs_SXG2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lntvs_SXG2Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 29, 2011)

[yt]DaFS0ZMHeco[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Nov 29, 2011)

[yt]wyhCPiLbQag[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Mastodon - The Last Baron

man why isn't the new album as good as this album
thought it was good at first
now I think it's kinda boring


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;C0LoHA_FPAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0LoHA_FPAs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Protest the Hero - A Plateful Of Our Dead

so much adrenaline pumping right now, need some awesome music to help


----------



## Traven V (Nov 29, 2011)

R.E.O Speedwagon - Golden Country

[video=youtube;w3VqY9dp8SE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3VqY9dp8SE&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Dream Theater - Beneath The Surface

A very beautiful song.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;MFIM4HMKNY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFIM4HMKNY4[/video]

I<3Retro


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 29, 2011)

The Who - Eminence Front


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Bodies of Water - I Guess I'll Forget The Sound, I Guess, I Guess

man I put a lot of great stuff away for a long time don't I? .-.
This song's ending is especially fantastic...


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 29, 2011)

Phaeleh - Think About It
[video=youtube;p-lYudKH_oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-lYudKH_oQ&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=8&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 29, 2011)

Star One - It All Ends Here

need to see some of these movies sometime

also, epic song. very... very... VERY epic.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG, I didn't know David Grohl did a cover of Tiny Dancer, XD, with hints of humor, of course.

David Bowie - Moonage Daydream
http://youtu.be/JBwy5y_tdQk[video=youtube_share;JBwy5y_tdQk]http://youtu.be/JBwy5y_tdQk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - A Trace Of Blood
an incredible awesome amazing song go listen to it.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;exIzfrwoIKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exIzfrwoIKI[/video]


----------



## Ulma (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;lWRi7gDYjVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWRi7gDYjVY[/video]


----------



## shteev (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bk-MI2rHf4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk-MI2rHf4M[/video]

Love Adam K.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 30, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Powdered Hand

post-rock
now with 20% more atmosphere


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 30, 2011)

shteev said:


> Love Adam K.


Isn't he great? I love progressive


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 30, 2011)

[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Nov 30, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Isn't he great? I love progressive



Best, as well as Kaskade. ^~^


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;nu3AXU1UGq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=nu3AXU1UGq0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 30, 2011)

Oceansize - Home & Minor

need to listen to their EPs more because this is some great stuff really.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;fy-8cGSP10E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy-8cGSP10E[/video]


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y45d4fQOrKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=Y45d4fQOrKg[/video]

I've been listening to this song so much lately. 
"Your eyes are yours to close. Never let go, sleep IS WRONG!"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm listening to Ministry of Sound Annual 2012

And from the sound of things this album is worse than last year


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

Florence + The Machine - No Light, No Light

[video=youtube;HGH-4jQZRcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGH-4jQZRcc[/video]


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Florence + The Machine - No Light, No Light



ajhdgajhsgejhasgdashjrg I love you.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ol8Km3_b_lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol8Km3_b_lI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;buXJlBd3Mf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buXJlBd3Mf8[/video]

Fuck why am I listening to this


----------



## Hir (Dec 1, 2011)

Mono - Yearning


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

^HAVE SOME LOVE^
'cause it won't let me this you.

Also

Oceansize - The Strand
this EP is beautiful... goddammit why didn't I get into this band earlier ;A;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2011)

From the CD "Turkish Freakout: Psych-Folk Singles 1969-1980" bought last night
[video=youtube;RIoKXBp-dJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIoKXBp-dJQ[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

Dreadful Shadows - The Figures Of Disguise


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 1, 2011)

The Devil's Orchard
Opeth
Heritage


----------



## Aidy (Dec 1, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/cutline/cutline-mix-for-christine-nrk

This, for the 50th time c:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

Skrillex - Syndicate

[video=youtube;y3TrjEuXuNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3TrjEuXuNw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 1, 2011)

[yt]BgcDlqwxhl4[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;glsOguvhzD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glsOguvhzD8[/video]

Stunning.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Oceansize - Superimposter

It's like a song in 5/4 time.
Except with a swing rhythm.
Odd yet it works well IMO.

EDIT: Hateful wtf is that? I've listened to some 65daysofstatic before (have an album) but seriously what the hell is that? >.>.>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> EDIT: Hateful wtf is that? I've listened to some 65daysofstatic before (have an album) but seriously what the hell is that? >.>.>


It's from this collection of unreleased remixed stuff. Most everything on it is just literal shit made for giggles probably.
Includes such classics as 30 Seconds of Pure Heaven, Natasha Beats the Devil, and Don't Kill Me.

The only legit track from it is Massive Star at the End of it's Burning Cycle.

Also, what album do you have?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

The Sinecay - We Are All Slaves

edit: fucking smilies


----------



## Traven V (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw things
Clearer
Once you, were in my...Rearview mirror...

[video=youtube_share;xfqzQKt9UeA]http://youtu.be/xfqzQKt9UeA[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;xPTXVqETBM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPTXVqETBM4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It's from this collection of unreleased remixed stuff. Most everything on it is just literal shit made for giggles probably.
> Includes such classics as 30 Seconds of Pure Heaven, Natasha Beats the Devil, and Don't Kill Me.
> 
> The only legit track from it is Massive Star at the End of it's Burning Cycle.
> ...


Ah, okay.
And One Time for All Time. Awesome stuff, but why is it so shooort D:
It is the absolute shortest album in my collection... I have EPs that are longer than it <.<

Anyways! Jakob - Safety In Numbers

BECAUSE POST-ROCK THAT'S ALL THAT NEEDS TO BE SAID


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

Calvin Harris - Bounce


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;JsMUQK4jdsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsMUQK4jdsQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;_uI6OpetGxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uI6OpetGxc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Worst Album Cover, Best Song


----------



## LupeBrony (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;t65NQg6iXDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t65NQg6iXDw[/video]


----------



## Ulma (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;VvIsEJB5wps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvIsEJB5wps[/video]

Gad I lahv these guys


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2011)

[yt]JLLclK1aPYE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Bodies of Water - The Mud Gapes Open

listening to the first 10 seconds of this song, you'd think you were listening to the beatles... seriously. 
The entire album really does have a 70's prog vibe to it, though. Not a problem at all for me


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;zH_Zcyf4dTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH_Zcyf4dTQ[/video]

murr


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Ayreon - Betrayal

haunting song, and the first I heard from him... thought it was weird then, now I think it's brilliant. Just... awesome.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 2, 2011)

[yt]aStHMWkWL9s[/yt]

Had to check them out, apparently my best friend's dad knows the drummer. A bit too extreme for my taste, but the guitars and drums sound awesome.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

Tommy Trash - Ohrwurm

I liked this song better without the music video.

Curious? Here it is
[video=youtube;2EPHEe2RcXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EPHEe2RcXQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Right Away, Great Captain! - Once Like You

[video=youtube;W4vbBXPfT-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vbBXPfT-0[/video]


----------



## cad (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;gxNaT8fx4X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxNaT8fx4X0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]
oh fuck yes


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZZ5LpwO-An4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Opeth - Weakness

the most subtle song
^not sarcasm


----------



## shteev (Dec 2, 2011)

Kaskade, Kaskade, and MOAR Kaskade.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 2, 2011)

Boss's Daughter - Pop Evil


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;6TSpd3mvl3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TSpd3mvl3A[/video]


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOmzeY2fDGM

Sabaton-Ghost division


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;JIDtMqReVX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIDtMqReVX4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Radiohead - _In Rainbows_ - 15 Step

[video=youtube;WedRDYmtvX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WedRDYmtvX4[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;MU8CcxALIqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU8CcxALIqo[/video]

This band has such a stupid name.


----------



## LupeBrony (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;AoCZYAUih7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoCZYAUih7g[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Radiohead - _In Rainbows_ - 15 Step
> For anyone that doesn't know there is an Easter egg in this album, http://forum.recordingreview.com/f14/radiohead-album-easter-egg-35118/
> 
> APC Pet
> [video=youtube_share;x6ITkCCLKqM]http://youtu.be/x6ITkCCLKqM[/video]


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

no, YES. I am listening to THIS. yes. their most popular song. because it is; as many people would describe it; the perfect song.

[video=youtube;0hqCPifwhZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hqCPifwhZQ[/video]

and then I'm rewarded with even MORE perfectness with Mea Bloanasir right after. OMG HOW IS THIS SO PERFECT AND GREAT


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;WnV1uk38ykw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnV1uk38ykw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

Things I need to get:
Inni

also
Oceansize - As The Smoke Clears

this is like their heaviest disc .-.
Which I am okay with.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Traven V said:


> For anyone that doesn't know there is an Easter egg in this album, http://forum.recordingreview.com/f14/radiohead-album-easter-egg-35118/


Now listening to this playlist.

Radiohead - _In Rainbows_ - Bodysnatchers

[video=youtube;YVDSdDoD4Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDSdDoD4Sg[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;rVVUbnIb4u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVVUbnIb4u4&amp;feature=related[/video]

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I've officially run out of music... fuck... no wonder my playlist is hardly even 200 mb

I'll continue checking out other people's music.


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

oh oh! I remember radiohead! one of their songs I liked

[video=youtube;dxrMc7tamgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxrMc7tamgc[/video]

edit:....wow... I failed miserably. I THOUGHT I was linking radiohead :I I read "radio" and instantly thought I had the right band


----------



## DW_ (Dec 3, 2011)

Highlander (The One) - Lost Horizon


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

Currently listening to Nightwish's new album on youtube. So far, it's pretty good. I really like the music, but it's different. I'll be purchasing it though, I think. 

So happy to have a new album out by them. The songs really are good.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 3, 2011)

Conker said:


> Currently listening to Nightwish's new album on youtube. So far, it's pretty good. I really like the music, but it's different. I'll be purchasing it though, I think.
> 
> So happy to have a new album out by them. The songs really are good.



NIGHTWISH RELEASED A NEW ALBUM?!?! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!

[/ravingfan]


----------



## Hir (Dec 3, 2011)

the new nightwish is awful don't bother


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Shitewish
Nightpish

Radiohead - _OK Computer_ - No Surprises

[video=youtube;u5CVsCnxyXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5CVsCnxyXg[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;lcnvikR9ru0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcnvikR9ru0[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Dec 3, 2011)

Celldweller <3
[video=youtube;_G3YzOV4pQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G3YzOV4pQ0&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

INXS - Mediate 

[video=youtube_share;VFUEgFdP5zE]http://youtu.be/VFUEgFdP5zE[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Highlander (The One) - Lost Horizon


Lost Horizon have some damn well amazing music.

Because of This - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

Mogwai - I Know You Are But What Am I?

Yeah just can't get into this band really. I like this album but the rest of their stuff that I've heard doesn't do much for me at all. There's some songs that I hate, really.


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDW said:


> NIGHTWISH RELEASED A NEW ALBUM?!?! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!
> 
> [/ravingfan]


Recently. It hasn't released in America yet, but it was out in Europe around the 30th of November. It's good. 


DarkNoctus said:


> the new nightwish is awful don't bother


I disagree. I prefer Annette over Tarja, and she nails this new album. It's great.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Haken - Visions

This song... it's the song of the year for me at the very least. One of the better prog epics I've heard.


----------



## Hir (Dec 4, 2011)

Conker said:


> I disagree. I prefer Annette over Tarja, and she nails this new album. It's great.


i never said anything about the vocalist, tarja's overrated as fuck and i couldn't care less about there being a new vocalist

but anette sounds so half-assed in this album, as does everyone on this album. it's like they weren't even trying.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Adele - Set fire to the rain (Thomas Gold remix)

This is easily the best remix of an Adele song I know of

...Actually it's the only remix of an Adele song that I know of...

Bah, Humbug. It's brilliant nevertheless, especially after 2:00

[video=youtube;ss0HAdW1DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ss0HAdW1DnY[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Dec 4, 2011)

THIS IS THE MOST AMAZING SONG I HAVE EVER HEARD IN MY ENTIRE LIFE (so far)[video=youtube;vazBxk_avxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vazBxk_avxc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Obtuse tail said:


> THIS IS THE MOST AMAZING SONG I HAVE EVER HEARD IN MY ENTIRE LIFE (so far)



That was so distorted
I like it 
Especially the start, the melody sounded like something you play on a keytar.


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> but anette sounds so half-assed in this album, as does everyone on this album. it's like they weren't even trying.


Considering how varied all the songs are, I'm not sure you can really make that claim.

On the collective, I like Dark Passion Play more than this one though.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Oceansize - The Strand

now I can't stop spinning this disc D:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 4, 2011)

[yt]0hXKC8xXq-0[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 4, 2011)

Think Not Forever - LOST HORIZON

This is like Dragonforce but you know, _actually good._


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Opeth - Hours Of Wealth

a sad song


----------



## Traven V (Dec 4, 2011)

SOAD - Bounce 
[video=youtube_share;ph_gMFZjSq8]http://youtu.be/ph_gMFZjSq8[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;4R0zXt9rdrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4R0zXt9rdrY[/video]


----------



## Hir (Dec 4, 2011)

Conker said:


> Considering how varied all the songs are, I'm not sure you can really make that claim.


yeah but they're not

apart from a jazz and a folk song, they're all the bloody same. hell, they're all structured to the same to boot.

Vit - Puritan Ossuary


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah but they're not
> 
> apart from a jazz and a folk song, they're all the bloody same. hell, they're all structured to the same to boot.


Lyrical content too?

Radiohead - _Hail to the Thief_ - Sit Down. Stand Up. (Snakes & Ladders.)

[video=youtube;CVf_HGoY-1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVf_HGoY-1E[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 4, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah but they're not
> 
> apart from a jazz and a folk song, *they're all the bloody same. hell, they're all structured to the same to boot.*
> 
> Vit - Puritan Ossuary



> SEVERELY implying most metal isn't like that.

Lost In The Depths Of Me - LOST HORIZON


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;cTXeg-Swq9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w[/video]


----------



## Milo (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;GMdvdpHph9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMdvdpHph9U[/video]

I'm fucking tired of liking so little music. let me be like everyone else and actually ENJOY music


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheshyre - The madness of the hatter

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/458110

Excellent music, and feels insane as well!


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

The Looking Glass Cracked - Screaming Trees

I love Buzz Factory.


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2011)

Listening to Korn's new album on youtube now. The two singles are pretty catchy, but so far, the rest is just...not good. I don't like it at any rate.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;RnAJjXuY5YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnAJjXuY5YM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - Break Darling Break

ohai bonus songs on the album...
...I hate this song already, never listening to it again. Odds are I'll take the other one out too if it's as bad as this one.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 4, 2011)

Rainbow Tylenol

I am a terrible person. :V


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ...I hate this song already, never listening to it again.


That's how I felt about most of the songs from Scarsick. :V

[video=youtube;jmEe6BCNTRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmEe6BCNTRc[/video]
Fly To The Rainbow (Live) - Scorpions

The best part is 2:07 to 9:51. :1


----------



## Xeno (Dec 4, 2011)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## DW_ (Dec 4, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Darude - Sandstorm



I LOVE YOU NO HOMO


Transdimensional Revelation - LOST HORIZON


----------



## ACEkombat (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm Alive - Disturbed

[video=youtube;WJ-2J0b1uS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;KuvUwOoCLYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuvUwOoCLYU[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Dec 4, 2011)

Skrillex - First of the year.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

Samsara  - Soulbender

Crack the skull of every asshole who would judge a man by the life he keeps
Break your fist all over his face 'cos a hateful mind is a fucking waste

Yay grunge / prog metal


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;pOSIJnfolVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOSIJnfolVc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Sigur Ros - E-Bow

yeahp this album again :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Sigur RÃ³s - _Inni_ - HafsÃ³l

[video=youtube;10GAdfCzfKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10GAdfCzfKg[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

Lullaby - Stephen Lynch

Daddy likes porno and $10 whores
Cos' daddy gets drunk and robs liquor stores,
Daddy likes rubbing against little boys on the bus,
I think that's why mommy left us.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Mucky88 - Controllers

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/439555
This is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;FoQIuDEHVng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoQIuDEHVng[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2011)

[yt]2cEiX6tDGgI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;66DpPh7q7xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66DpPh7q7xw[/video]
Bahaha, this is effin' hilarious if you get all the jokes.
Which you don't :V


----------



## Plantar (Dec 5, 2011)

I got all the jokes...


Milo said:


> I'm fucking tired of liking so little music. Let me be like everyone else and actually ENJOY music


Have you tried Mark Lanegan? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWSAv6L0Tl8&feature=related  It's all bluesy and nice and calm.

Resurrection Song - Mark Lanegan :v


----------



## Hir (Dec 5, 2011)

TheDW said:


> > SEVERELY implying most metal isn't like that.


hello there, painfully uninformed opinion!


----------



## DW_ (Dec 5, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> hello there, painfully uninformed opinion!



*informed opinion


I have over 10GB of metal here -- I think I can say this stuff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2011)

Not the same instrument as most of you would picture
[video=youtube;iSkU-oNCFcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSkU-oNCFcI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6EFF94&amp;lf=mh_l  olz[/video]


----------



## Hir (Dec 5, 2011)

TheDW said:


> *informed opinion
> 
> 
> I have over 10GB of metal here -- I think I can say this stuff.


>10GB of music
>claim it's enough to judge an entire, vast genre

well okay then!

and i have over 250GB. i think i know just a tinsey winsey bit more than you. but that's okay!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;hCuMWrfXG4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCBE13598FA5  05F41&amp;lf=BFp[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 5, 2011)

[yt]RAQ-rYhZPOw[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;wyhCPiLbQag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyhCPiLbQag[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 5, 2011)

Mastodon - The Sparrow

haven't listened to this album in a while
only a few songs actually worth listening to though so


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;WThvUZ0pSIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WThvUZ0pSIA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2011)

[yt]c9EPf4YfHnM[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - No Quater
[video=youtube_share;Ae-LDQVrDUY]http://youtu.be/Ae-LDQVrDUY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 5, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

:<


----------



## Plantar (Dec 5, 2011)

The Gravedigger's Song - Mark Lanegan

Holy shit this is new and it is amazing <333333


----------



## ACEkombat (Dec 5, 2011)

Poets of the Fall - Lift

[video=youtube;YB1QkirsCpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB1QkirsCpA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

Modest Mouse - Think Long
Ping-pong
Sit and think for a while and you'll realize that you'll still die
If you're not thinking at all, I don't know why you're alive
Ping-pong				 				

[video=youtube_share;A3DPUWA1weg]http://youtu.be/A3DPUWA1weg[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 6, 2011)

Highlander (The One) - LOST HORIZON


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

awesomeness


----------



## Plantar (Dec 6, 2011)

Kimiko's Dream House - Mark Lanegan

I listen to this album when I want to be productive...


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Oceansize - Home & Minor

beautiful music...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Marina & The Diamonds - Starring Role

[video=youtube;9BEuQDt9mtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BEuQDt9mtU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Deep Purple - Highway star
[video=youtube;jh0iihjANPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jh0iihjANPc[/video]

Organ solo oh yarr


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2011)

Oud
[video=youtube;9XMA2gYVDlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XMA2gYVDlc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLD898A732184  01B9A&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Opeth - The Lines in My Hand

eh... some of the songs get stale on this disc real fast, still like this one though.


----------



## johnny (Dec 6, 2011)

Under my thumb by The Rolling Stones :3


----------



## Plantar (Dec 6, 2011)

Lies - The Thompson Twins

LIES, LIES, LIES, YEAAAH


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

The Living Tombstone - Party Canon
[video=youtube;CcTy7nixr84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CcTy7nixr84[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 6, 2011)

[yt]kckn0SZ2xsQ[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 6, 2011)

J. Tull - Thick as a Brick
Really don't mind if you set this one out, my words but a whisper, your deafness a shout...

[video=youtube_share;Pzze87ZilQk]http://youtu.be/Pzze87ZilQk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Ayreon - Dawn of a Million Souls

amazing guitar solo in this song, great song all around too d(''d)


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 6, 2011)

[yt]J4_hEBjKbig[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Mono - COM(?)

weird song but I like it 
also post that rock


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 6, 2011)

[yt]GPPMd1d_QMA[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 6, 2011)

Paper Money - Soulsavers

Mark Lanegan is the beeeeeeest.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Oceansize - The Frame

i am not the picture now

i am not the picture now

i am not the picture now

i am not the picture now
i'm the frame​ i am not the picture now
i'm the frame​ i am not the picture now
i'm the frame​


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 7, 2011)

[yt]koXfAPgR_r8[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bp8sTQ9yIT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp8sTQ9yIT8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

Hahaha


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 7, 2011)

Radiohead - _The Bends_ - High and Dry

[video=youtube;BciOfJsqh7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BciOfJsqh7M[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 7, 2011)

Caligula's Horse - Calliope's Son (Don't Ever Look Back)

most annoying band/title combination to type

ever

besides ridiculously long post-rock titles ofc, but I copypasta those ones usually :V


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;jBfygUiS50g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBfygUiS50g&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 7, 2011)

[yt]MMcecAq-LOg[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2011)

Riding the Nightingale - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 7, 2011)

Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## Traven V (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://youtu.be/rjFaenf1T-Y[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2011)

Cast Away Your Chains - Uli Jon Roth, in Electric Sun

His voice is........... I don't even know ;_;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 7, 2011)

Oasis - _Heathen Chemistry_ - Stop Crying Your Heart Out

[video=youtube;6QyVil0dwhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QyVil0dwhk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 7, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Svo Hljott

it's like
beautiful music
EXCEPT IT IS

D:


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;ENUHPx0J2Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENUHPx0J2Gc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 8, 2011)

Lay Your Head Down - Screaming Trees

Perfect for right before I go to sleep...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 8, 2011)

Dusty Springfield and the Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done to Deserve This?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBGNM7z8k_s[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Dec 8, 2011)

[yt]GiIpRYCwY50[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2011)

Persian music
[video=youtube;pynuHZ1Jxh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pynuHZ1Jxh4&amp;list=HL1323358500&amp;feature=mh_l  olz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons

life is pretty awesome
how has your day been so far?
i woke up around an hour ago and have class in 40 minutes
'tis pretty sweet.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

Rosetta - _A Determinism of Morality_ - Renew

[video=youtube;SlOFUhNDsfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlOFUhNDsfI[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;tHgfqzw7f8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHgfqzw7f8c[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;4lwKV1LVSUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lwKV1LVSUo&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;7xxgRUyzgs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 8, 2011)

[yt]Q6K1Yc7uuAs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 8, 2011)

Reno & The Nevadas - Dancing in the street


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhZtCauGZzo&feature=bf_next&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&lf=mh_lolz[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Milano

I am spinning this album a lot now it seems.
But not too much.
It can never be too much ^^


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 8, 2011)

Airtight (Aeroplane Remix) - Cobra Dukes

[video=youtube;4SqLrudAaZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SqLrudAaZo[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 8, 2011)

Blues for D - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

Haken - Visions

SOON


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 9, 2011)

I've had enough 60's business

Time for more pony
[video=youtube;kd6e_ZfTyqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=kd6e_ZfTyqI[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 9, 2011)

Riding the Nightingale - Mark Lanegan

I love this song so much ;___;


----------



## Vibgyor (Dec 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;EYYiEilZANA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYiEilZANA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Thrice - The Flame Deluge

>look up "powerful" in the dictionary
>definition: this song


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 9, 2011)

"Fall in love" by BADBADNOTGOOD. Im not being a spaz thats actually their name.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2011)

Tentacle rape for the mind.
[video=youtube;TfM_5kxWqFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfM_5kxWqFY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2011)

New Amon Amarth.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;TQF5CXV9cos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQF5CXV9cos[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Protest the Hero - Goddess Gagged  it's a pretty amazing song and it rocks listen to it


----------



## Plantar (Dec 9, 2011)

Revolver - Isobel Campbell & Mark Lanegan


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Pain of Salvation - To The Shoreline  man this song is amazing... too short though ;_;


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 9, 2011)

[yt]O1C-iShyznY[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 9, 2011)

Pink Floyd - What do you want from me/Poles apart
[video=youtube_share;FmeKSU6JMHQ]http://youtu.be/FmeKSU6JMHQ[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;wESpXvwHloc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wESpXvwHloc[/video]

This song is so fucking awesome.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Brothers of Blood - Cris Velasco

;_; MANLY TEARS OF JOY.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;WK67PY1Z9x8]http://youtu.be/WK67PY1Z9x8[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Ratatat - _Classics _- Lex

[video=youtube;4L1sxibr8IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L1sxibr8IA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 10, 2011)

Oceansize - The Strand

let's be good music now


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 10, 2011)

[yt]713ccD8H4Ao[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 10, 2011)

Red Sparowes - Like the Howling Glory of the Darkest Winds, This Voice Was Thunderous  and the Words Holy, Tangling Their Way Around Our Hearts and Clutching  Our Innocent Awe.


okay so the song titles are pretentious as hell
but yay, post rock


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 10, 2011)

Clive Westlake - I Close My Eyes and Count to Ten
(c) Carlin Music Corporation/EMI Belinda Music Australia PTY Ltd

I love our theatre orchestra's rendition of the intro of that song. They did this thing with the bass and drums and it had IMPACT.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 10, 2011)

Yndi Halda - Dash and Blast

what a beautiful song
what an epic song

what a song


----------



## Plantar (Dec 10, 2011)

White Sparrows - Billy Talent


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> White Sparrows -* Billy Talent*



yuck

Brothers of Blood - Cris Velasco


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 10, 2011)

Assassin - Muse


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Faasade of Reality - Epica

i cba to type the incredulously long second name for the song


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;8sWldH_AGtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8sWldH_AGtA[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;IWrHi_mTt4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWrHi_mTt4w[/video]

WHORE WHORE WHORE WHOOOOOOOOOORE


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 11, 2011)

[yt]HIrrfdnDWjg[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 11, 2011)

You (Prettier Than) - Stephen Lynch


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Faasade of Reality - Epica
> 
> i cba to type the incredulously long second name for the song


You obviously don't care about music.


SebastiAn - _Notre Jour Viendra_ - Retro

[video=youtube;xrh0YumLsK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrh0YumLsK0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;1tew5tz7lTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1tew5tz7lTs[/video]
This has such a shorter intro than I'm used to, but seems to work.

EDIT: If anyone bothers to read this edit, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;4cB4tNMeAos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cB4tNMeAos[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 11, 2011)

Kingdoms of Rain - Soulsavers

Beautiful ;____;


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You obviously don't care about music.



hey leave me alone, it's 2:30 AM. :c


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;qQ3qJmgktS0]http://youtu.be/qQ3qJmgktS0[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> hey leave me alone, it's 2:30 AM. :c


grrr >:c
I am so gosh darn riled up

I must post Lex again

[video=youtube;4L1sxibr8IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4L1sxibr8IA#![/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 11, 2011)

[yt]oJrqAnDY-bY[/yt]
Since it's Christmas.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 11, 2011)

[yt]aqdESsYWS9c[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;COi_BiE1CKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COi_BiE1CKg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Heart Baby

such a dreamy song...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;vIeHBa7xp10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUhGh5fY1mEnooPtAQsmaCww&feature=player_detailpage&v=vIeHBa7xp10[/video]


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm actualy listening to my friend play Battlefield 3. But just a bit ago I was listening to Ice Queen by Within Temptation.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Canada

'cause, dammit, I need to listen to more Townsend stuff.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 11, 2011)

HIKE - Da Vinci
[video=youtube;v2Kd0TG9qk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Kd0TG9qk4&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=9&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;YCLFZ1EGrBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCLFZ1EGrBQ&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;gfZJEBxAIkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfZJEBxAIkg[/video]

Don't ask.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 11, 2011)

One of my fav bands  Still going strong had the moving pictures tour this year 
[video=youtube_share;AAqdxl7KzjE]http://youtu.be/AAqdxl7KzjE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure I like this, but oh well.
[video=youtube;Ro3O4_fGfEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro3O4_fGfEA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

Devin Townsend - The Death of Music

this is not a happy name D:


----------



## Plantar (Dec 12, 2011)

Beggar's Blues -  Mark Lanegan


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2011)

[yt]TUmJDVRDRTQ[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 12, 2011)

N/A - Game over
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/458726

What's interesting about this song, is that he used the feedback from touching the guitar cable as the bass.


----------



## LupeBrony (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;v_yTphvyiPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_yTphvyiPU[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;wr-buV4tYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-buV4tYOA[/video]

Because it's awesome. And her voice is brilliant.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;uWCGnYsFX0Y]http://youtu.be/uWCGnYsFX0Y[/video]


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 12, 2011)

Pyramid of the Moon by Shrinebuilder


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;O5376YbbqXE]http://youtu.be/O5376YbbqXE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;w_KBTJ_SW6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KBTJ_SW6g&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&amp;featur  e=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;sBW7MZhhLc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBW7MZhhLc4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;FDyDw-NH2Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDyDw-NH2Cs&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lo  lz[/video]


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Snow


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

Radiohead - Creep
[video=youtube_share;XFkzRNyygfk]http://youtu.be/XFkzRNyygfk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Deadhead

people say this song is really good
I am gonna say in the middle of my first lesson that I kinda agree


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;6acaW1mwdZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6acaW1mwdZA[/video]
Reminds me of a few things. Some of them aren't pleasant imagery. Almost like I feel ashamed of things I didn't do myself; it's weird.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Mono - Ashes in the Snow


^what I am listening to now


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Not sure I like this, but oh well.
> [video=youtube;Ro3O4_fGfEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro3O4_fGfEA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


I thought that was actually pretty coo, very creative, as for me thought I'd feed my Indie rock roots
[video=youtube_share;JXT1_c7bKY8]http://youtu.be/JXT1_c7bKY8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Ziltoidia Attaxx!!!

Man, I must've been in a bad mood when I first listened to this album. It's so awesome xD


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^what I am listening to now


Mono - The Flames Beyond the Cold Mountain

i love this band too much

i know it's p. much the same thing every song but they do it so damn well


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

Devin Townsend - The Mighty Masturbator

A song about furries! :V


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

spylenol

what, im bored.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

Hilarious and badass at the same time. I have to watch this movie sometime.
[video=youtube;wJTYp1tvd3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hilarious and badass at the same time. I have to watch this movie sometime.
> [video=youtube;wJTYp1tvd3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q&amp;feature=related[/video]



fuck yeah pick of destiny.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;4R3-6ddaKwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R3-6ddaKwE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;hABOm19S2Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hABOm19S2Ks[/video]
I listened to this one to the end, and realised that YES it does change.
at 2:00 it picks up.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;NaG4Ui1PCJY]http://youtu.be/NaG4Ui1PCJY[/video]

WISE FROM YOUR GWAVE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;3tnIdlzVY7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tnIdlzVY7Q&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 13, 2011)

Dream Theater - Trial of Tears

for it is raining outside and I probably did not get at least 80% on my psych exam which is saddening.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2011)

Mitochondrion - Banishment (Undecaphosphoric)


----------



## Cyril (Dec 13, 2011)

Oceansize - As The Smoke Clears

They accidentally a metal song.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;g_DuOrVJLZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_DuOrVJLZU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2011)

FareWell Poetry - All in the Full, Indomitable Light of HOPE (pt.II)


----------



## Cyril (Dec 13, 2011)

Oceansize - You Can't Keep A Bad Man Down

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL THOSE PRETTY THINGS YOU
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTED
NOW YOU CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE
BUT YOUR WOOOOOOOOORLD IS FOOR MOOOOOOORE
NOW YOU'RE MIIIIIIIISSING THE
WAAAAAAAAAAAAR
I'LL BE THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE

also today is unofficial oceansize day for me now, let's keep the streak going


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cyril said:


> also today is unofficial oceansize day for me now, let's keep the streak going


But Cyril, you listened to Dream Theatre today.

But I say, that Oceansize song is goooood.

I is listening to this
[video=youtube;PrrrkXK153k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PrrrkXK153k[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 13, 2011)

[yt]IRsofblEK3A[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ldW2lOT-ZoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldW2lOT-ZoM[/video]

Sega, you have outdone yourselves.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;U_pBIjolhTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_pBIjolhTo[/video]

Remember, against all odds.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;pK2WJd5bXFg]http://youtu.be/pK2WJd5bXFg[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

^watched that video just now, downloaded the album the song used was from and now I'm listening to it and being grateful for your post.

JÃ³hann JÃ³hannsson - _Fordlandia _- The Rocket Builder (Io Pan!)

[video=youtube;YF_t4JDz9jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF_t4JDz9jc[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Dec 14, 2011)

Skrillex - Reptile


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2011)

Classical Afghan music on tambur and tabla
[video=youtube;54BuzNI0LyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54BuzNI0LyY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6  EFF94&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtoIBrBAYE&feature=BFa&list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&lf=plpp_video


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtoIBrBAYE&feature=BFa&list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&lf=plpp_video


Pffft....
OMG religious music
[video=youtube;7uOoNT88HP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uOoNT88HP4[/video]


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Dec 14, 2011)

Hoodie Alan - You're Not A Robot
[video=youtube;ve2WTaP3EWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve2WTaP3EWc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 14, 2011)

[yt]ov2JFBHP1z0[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;YucvHVrvkU8]http://youtu.be/YucvHVrvkU8[/video]


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2011)

Moss - Gate III: Devils from the Outer Dark

i'm being crushed by a train B)


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;JjOsY3Pjd2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjOsY3Pjd2c[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;8LHhR6XpwiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8LHhR6XpwiQ[/video]

And whaddaya know? 1000 posts!!


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 14, 2011)

Luminary - Amsterdam (Super8 & Tab Remix)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 14, 2011)

[yt]3m54rcyP7UU[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;SDTZ7iX4vTQ]http://youtu.be/SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 15, 2011)

Great, now I'm sleepy
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/459141


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;w-n8p75TlBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-n8p75TlBw[/video]

Love Circulation (natural decoration core PandaBoY remix)

It buuuuuuuuuuurns


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;P4HPSZuS2HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4HPSZuS2HQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 15, 2011)

[yt]-9zIDD9dOcs[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 15, 2011)

Oceansize - Oscar Acceptance Speech

I forgot to listen to this album yesterday


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 15, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> [video=youtube;4R3-6ddaKwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R3-6ddaKwE[/video]


Holy shit!!!


Right now: Die, Die my Darling - Metallica (Misfits Cover)
[yt]JoolQUDWq-k[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2011)

We All Die Young - Steel Dragon

From the movie Rock Star. :1


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;DI5jx9ZPxTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI5jx9ZPxTI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;JZtXz_2groY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZtXz_2groY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 15, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant 

the chorus of this song is stuck in my head for some reason
it's pretty good.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;kM3vdN6FJ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM3vdN6FJ7E&amp;ob=av2n[/video]

=_= What is this.......why am I listening to it.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;V8Ca_edg6RE]http://youtu.be/V8Ca_edg6RE[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;91HYe-I2Wro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91HYe-I2Wro[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;azI-nuFSUYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azI-nuFSUYE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;JG0pegmmB5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0pegmmB5A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 16, 2011)

[yt]Fod1aaKsZ_I[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 16, 2011)

[yt]a3JAkYQOL6E[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;pk30a0qsVIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk30a0qsVIk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 16, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Funeral

guess who I am listening to a lot


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2011)

Spoiler: a song with a name



[yt]NWd5x09gWoE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;O3Rkjaqrl_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=O3Rkjaqrl_4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;PdIyAiivyKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdIyAiivyKU[/video]

In a bit of a Eurovision mood today.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 17, 2011)

Heartbreaker - Lucifer's Friend

SO 80'S


----------



## cad (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlaBuR3pm4Y[video=youtube;tlaBuR3pm4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlaBuR3pm4Y[/video]

techno is awesome.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;0RrtY2lpf40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RrtY2lpf40&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;8TJRFeODfyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TJRFeODfyc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 18, 2011)

[yt]A726-vDly3g[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> techno is awesome.


Aww, thanks 
:V

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/460203


----------



## Bliss (Dec 18, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Spoiler: Indica
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;91HYe-I2Wro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91HYe-I2Wro[/video]


Apparently they started to do English versions as well. :F

[yt]SxKx9GHPrzk[/yt][yt]0VWlTmjsjA4[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;CSqPbZnVjXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSqPbZnVjXQ[/video]

Because the 90s are awesome


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;cnvzCc-SNrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnvzCc-SNrs[/video]


----------



## Kisura (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunspots - Nine Inch Nails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTGgPrqza54


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 18, 2011)

[yt]A726-vDly3g[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Dec 18, 2011)

[yt]zz5SgJyM-Jk[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;eAPVhOTP7Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAPVhOTP7Io[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;nh_nhUJ78gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nh_nhUJ78gM[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]

This song, _this band_, is so fucking amazing.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 18, 2011)

Haken - Deathless

a happy song

if you're confusing happiness and sadness


----------



## atanewt (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-8Poz8VcQ[video=youtube;8i-8Poz8VcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-8Poz8VcQ[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 18, 2011)

Kimiko's Dream House - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Cyril (Dec 18, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Ghost

this one actually is happy no joke


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 18, 2011)

Indestructible - Disturbed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE&ob=av2e

(the video's emedding is disabled)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 18, 2011)

[yt]cuao4bvP__s[/yt]


----------



## Furries (Dec 18, 2011)

Does what I'm listening to have to be a song...?
Or can it be something else?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Furries said:


> Does what I'm listening to have to be a song...?
> Or can it be something else?


Anything really. But songs are nicer.
Right now I'm listening to this faint beeping sound.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

Furries said:


> Does what I'm listening to have to be a song...?
> Or can it be something else?



whatever you're hearing

[video=youtube;4YugRiLOnsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YugRiLOnsY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 19, 2011)

[yt]Y1AzpphfuSs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 19, 2011)

Blargh
[video=youtube;NDn9fzDqeCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NDn9fzDqeCc[/video]


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

"Blood is Boiling" ~ Devil

[video=youtube;_nzfGQnpsL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nzfGQnpsL0[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=YouTube;-6nkdG31BvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6nkdG31BvQ[/video]
I like them, deal with it.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 19, 2011)

I heard this song in spanish class, then I found this AWESOME video using it. Warning: it may have some FFX and Dirge of Cerberus spoilers. 

[video=youtube;S6txn2RC_rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6txn2RC_rM[/video]
Oh, now I really want to play Dirge again. Haha


----------



## Cyril (Dec 19, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Sun of Nothing

i'm floating towards the sun

the sun of nothing


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;ympro34kIW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympro34kIW4&amp;feature=related[/video]

Eternal Tears of Sorrow. Symphonic Black Metal.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 20, 2011)

Amebix's new album "Sonic Mass"

Amebix is one of my favorite bands, but I am completely underwhelmed by this album. Disappointed almost. That EP they released prior to this was fine, what happened?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;00vVP_TrU2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=PLDF056FBA2E172F87&v=00vVP_TrU2M[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;2ssdspsoGYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssdspsoGYY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;dC6t2D6wMXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC6t2D6wMXw&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PLDA2211  0536CBFC17&amp;lf=plcp&amp;playnext=13[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 20, 2011)

[yt]27LFm9zHhp8[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;gJMNWTioW34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJMNWTioW34[/video]

I blame my Mom


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;9aHQnDTd1y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;az-3h31I0HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=az-3h31I0HI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;6exsatE-DUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6exsatE-DUk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 20, 2011)

Wishbone Ash - Throw Down The Sword

let's have awesome twin guitar solo now


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 21, 2011)

Electro Swiiiiiing
[video=youtube;Ik--d9Nhcb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ik--d9Nhcb8[/video]
I love the groove here


----------



## Bliss (Dec 21, 2011)

I love that powerful contralto voice. <3

[video=youtube;obVMS4Q7N2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obVMS4Q7N2k[/video]

Little Edgy like Glory, so to speak. :V

[video=youtube;ifcdP7oq2HM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifcdP7oq2HM[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Justice - Helix

[video=youtube;bhAr-Xj9j4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhAr-Xj9j4E[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 21, 2011)

I feel my brain melting.....

[video=youtube;nJnD9Omu5ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJnD9Omu5ck[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;gSq8ZBdSxNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;3EobUn5hcY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EobUn5hcY0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLC00E4D73DCE  8DD2D&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 21, 2011)

Dream Theater - The Ministry Of Lost Souls

I don't even know why I'm listening to this.
At least it's the best song from this album but that's not saying much.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 21, 2011)

Tomoya Ohtani - Solaris Phase 2

Fuck ,I know, Sonic, and Sonic 2006 at that, but DAMN this isn't that bad.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ir_gtjriI4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ir_gtjriI4g[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;YnwfTHpnGLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 22, 2011)

Song for the Dead - Sea Wolf

Noice.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 22, 2011)

[yt]4dPps24scBw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 22, 2011)

The album 'Darkspace I' by 'Darkspace'.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 22, 2011)

NIGHTkilla - untitledprev

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/451555


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2011)

DJ Orkidea's awesomeness

[video=youtube;Fcn5W543vtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcn5W543vtg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;oiTBccgJBCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiTBccgJBCQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 22, 2011)

These guys always remind me of my parents. Some good positive music to upset all the neg, and goth/emo stuff I listen to daily XD
[video=youtube_share;QYGvKc7Q1PU]http://youtu.be/QYGvKc7Q1PU[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 23, 2011)

Oceansize - Home & Minor

man I haven't been posting in this thread much recently
haven't been on FAF as much is why <.<


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't get enough of this stuff
[video=youtube;ROwH8ZEST1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ROwH8ZEST1U[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;wozKC3MNhX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wozKC3MNhX0[/video]

Edit; 2kth post, fuck.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 23, 2011)

Mono - Lost Snow

one of two albums that I've been spinning a lot recently


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 23, 2011)

Dekadens by Lifelover. Like Cyril, I've been listening to this album and some others a lot recently.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;h-NBX9M2kmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-NBX9M2kmE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;F-y53nOwSQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=F-y53nOwSQ4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;fZ2AoCUFsjY]http://youtu.be/fZ2AoCUFsjY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 23, 2011)

Some Romanian House music. >_>

[video=youtube;MKqhVD1n7RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKqhVD1n7RU[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I'll jump in here...

[yt]1lZu5DZIxfE[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;C-sQ7NJrcw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-sQ7NJrcw4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;NB54MUXlcn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB54MUXlcn4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 24, 2011)

'The Shrine of Mad Laughter' by Deathspell Omega from the  album 'Fas - Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum'


----------



## Cyril (Dec 24, 2011)

Dream Theater - Octavarium

I can't remember the last time I listened to this song >.>


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

Moar Romanian House

[video=youtube;JL0q8o-IAc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL0q8o-IAc8[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;nPDE-FKG1gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDE-FKG1gU[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 24, 2011)

[yt]nWbfgGDl6XE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 24, 2011)

More of this swing business
[video=youtube;9xsoCki4pTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsoCki4pTk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shteev (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;-0ZjPHeHCvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0ZjPHeHCvo[/video]

Dat Progressive House.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;RDCG0c1d9Ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDCG0c1d9Ow[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

Mono - Silent Flight, Sleeping Dawn

I got this album for Christmas
<_<
>_>
<_<

along with several other albums I already have on my computer, and then several albums I've never heard in my life.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP6XpLQM2Cs

Because I'm in the mood for this kind of shit.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

Devin Townsend - Feather

Another one I got for Christmas
<____________<

yes I'm picking these with random.org because I got quite a haul in terms of music (12 albums, which probably add up to 12 hours of music)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;-qMj-j9BrBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-qMj-j9BrBc[/video]
Absolutely superb


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In

yes another one that I already had on my computer
but I haven't listened to this one much so
great stuff.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 25, 2011)

NYEHNYEHNYEH
[video=youtube;JRtHYiWmsoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRtHYiWmsoA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Awesomnessity


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Popplagio

any bets as to why I'm listening to this album today? <.<


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;VpmOTGungnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VpmOTGungnA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;x7E24eKJvs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7E24eKJvs0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

I freaking love this song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 26, 2011)

The album 'Nothing' by Meshuggah.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 26, 2011)

^so you can tell people you're listening to Nothing hurr hurr hurr :V

anyways

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Providence

random.org has not landed on one of the 4 new albums I got.
I don't think it likes me.
but I'm fine because all the albums I've got are either good and I know they are or supposed to be good from what I've heard so


----------



## Tricky (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not sure why I like this so much. (NSFW lyrics)
[yt]i3Jv9fNPjgk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 26, 2011)

Russian Circles - Enter

yay it finally landed on something new
all I can say is that this seems to be the one of the more technical post-rock albums I've heard... rather heavy, too.
I have no issue with this though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 26, 2011)

[yt]OfPw9pWhYO8[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 27, 2011)

[yt]sYF6oKvV3sg[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 27, 2011)

Parov Stelar - The Golden Boy

From his amazing album; The Paris Swing Box


----------



## Cyril (Dec 27, 2011)

Mono - Everlasting Light

random.org chose this album to be first on the second rotation as well .-.
no issues though since this is an amazing album :>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 27, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin IV_ - When The Levee Breaks

[video=youtube;WbrjRKB586s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 27, 2011)

Russian Circles - You Already Did

really REALLY liking this album.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 27, 2011)

[yt]DVjB9lCSHm8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 27, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - East Hastings

what an amazing song


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 27, 2011)

Parlov Stelar - Spygame
Some great James bond-themed electro swing right there


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;JWjg-_7xtpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWjg-_7xtpo[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 27, 2011)

[yt]4uvO9EYrbVY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;tQogdTgsPHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQogdTgsPHk&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yarr
[video=youtube;gYQzSIqWUH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYQzSIqWUH4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 28, 2011)

Feed - My Sister's Machine

ASK MAN FOR A SACRIFICE, YOU GIVE EXCUSES


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 28, 2011)

[yt]wqKsybB7reA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 28, 2011)

Haken - Visions

it's almost over though


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;OB6Mbdu-0Ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB6Mbdu-0Ec[/video]

Fucking love this band.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the few Cheryl Cole songs I actually enjoy. 

[video=youtube;-AWoZmAxKxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AWoZmAxKxg&amp;ob=av2e[/video]



TechnoGypsy said:


> Yarr
> [video=youtube;gYQzSIqWUH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYQzSIqWUH4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


heheh, it's a good song heh XD


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;c9G4LQ9H_50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9G4LQ9H_50[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> heheh, it's a good song heh XD


Brilliant, yes 

[video=youtube;fvL0z7UlvD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fvL0z7UlvD0[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 28, 2011)

just discovered my new favorite Cradle of Filth song... played last night on the radio but they didn't say which song it was... found it on the second song I listened to online...

[yt]ujeQBGS70lA[/yt]

Danger warning levels hissed out loud
I saw the silver lining hidden in a mushroom cloud
Now Iâ€™m reeling from the shock at ground zero
If yesterday you would have stood up proud
Then why tonight have you thrown in with the stoning crowd?
Iâ€™ll breathe through the foetus of a new day kickingâ€¦

I'm seriously throwing up metal horns on both hands while lighting a lighter and typing this at the same time.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;BJk6gZuPKRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

>_>


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2011)

[yt]rqBs3tjmTkY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_sBZdSHAIZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_sBZdSHAIZI[/video]
Classy Electro


----------



## triage (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jl-oMirukQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl-oMirukQI[/video]
i guess it's technically trophy scars, but who gives a fuck


----------



## shteev (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;nDSUEESo4v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDSUEESo4v0&amp;feature=g-all-f&amp;context=G2cf1fc1FAAAAAAAAIAA[/video]

*Wolf*gang Gartner.
Yes, I just made that fucking joke.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;2a4E90iHL-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4E90iHL-s[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;DW5SCAaIwTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW5SCAaIwTc[/video]

Neurosis - From Where Its Roots Run


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;OCzNp87R5lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCzNp87R5lw[/video]

Love it.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 29, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Popplagio

This is probably approaching my most-listened album of all time at this point.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;qXunRpkfYsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXunRpkfYsU[/video]

Full of win


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 29, 2011)

WHY THE HELL DO I LIKE THIS SONG SO MUCH?

[yt]XBFfFmWcPQM[/yt]

And to think they're nominated for a Grammy for Pumped Up Kicks. FUCK THE GRAMMYS!!!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;s4TkZ9BSPm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s4TkZ9BSPm4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;boHdknxe9E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boHdknxe9E4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lalmm8uF9d0[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;T0-2lzA7_Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0-2lzA7_Cg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 30, 2011)

THEY'RE TAKING THE HOBBITS TO ISENGARD!

THEY'RE TAKING THE HOBBITS TO ISENGARD!

THEY'RE TAKING THE HOBBITS TO ISENGARD!

THEY'RE TAKING THE HOBBITS TO ISENGARD! GARD GARD GA GARD GARD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2011)

[yt]5jweU64KmQM[/yt]


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;V9XqHxqT0Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9XqHxqT0Tc&amp;list=FLmSibwmieF0DjpLIQwIjjlA&amp;  index=19&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

Korean pop music (in Japanese) yay~


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;M9GAhwcRzeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9GAhwcRzeU[/video]

Woooooooooo Eurobeat cornfest.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 30, 2011)

The Sky Moves Sideways Phase 1 - Porcupine Tree
was really stoked for this album before I first heard it
was even more stoked after I heard it
and listening to it again I am still rather stoked

this is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 30, 2011)

[yt]1lKUYAnqxjU[/yt]

Goes great together with some Skyrim.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

I still have the tab open from yesterday, so...
[video=youtube;yBdf7M4V914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBdf7M4V914[/video]


----------



## ACEkombat (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;oBMT3OMEPwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/video]

Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home

and

[video=youtube;vazNS8RJNG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vazNS8RJNG4[/video]

Five Finger Death Punch - Hard To See


----------



## Cyril (Dec 31, 2011)

Mono - Ashes in the Snow

This is such... such a perfect song. Probably the best on the album... but the whole album is really damn strong.
;A;


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 31, 2011)

[yt]wVeANsRVTrs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;9bIQ8DpGHnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=9bIQ8DpGHnk[/video]
This is about the 50th time today?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;hLdmoX8UsRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLdmoX8UsRA[/video]

This needs no explanation, IT'S A BABY WITH A MUSTACHE.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

[yt]8ex38L8xtNI[/yt]


----------



## triage (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;wFpesnTN4i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFpesnTN4i8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;5H1S-fwEVS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H1S-fwEVS0&amp;feature=g-all-fbc&amp;context=G26ec55cFAAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

[yt]SWWOc4DUL4M[/yt]

Been on some weird semi-indie-girl-vocal kick today.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 31, 2011)

Going for the one - Yes
[yt]9MLqO_wayVc[/yt]


----------



## Neovius (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;dmtXhFeZnAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmtXhFeZnAU[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;NYyF4ouMBE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYyF4ouMBE4[/video]

PECAN PECAN PECAN PECAN PECAN PECAN PECAN PECAN


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;8eyGw2Ts4qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8eyGw2Ts4qY[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;UJyPMHHxNRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJyPMHHxNRE[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

[yt]VvHP8GWDPHY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

Parov Stelar - Powder

This is so chill


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

Darren Hayes - Taken By The Sea.

via MySpace, for a change.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 31, 2011)

This Will Destroy You - Reprise

probably my favorite on the album, very haunting.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

[yt]L11xuXCcNGk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 1, 2012)

[yt]jMnQCP34RlM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 1, 2012)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

tried to time it so that it changed when the year changed

was off by a few minutes though <.<

oh well, I can say this was the last song I listened to in 2011 and the first I listened to in 2012! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 1, 2012)

[yt]nkfco9gSp50[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;pPYmsy-8Gf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPYmsy-8Gf8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## eversleep (Jan 1, 2012)

"Time Stand Still" originally by Rush, but I'm listening to the Nelly Furtado version.


----------



## LupeBrony (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Jan 1, 2012)

[yt]3oLTj-kW7kY[/yt]

This group includes: Honus Honus (Man Man), Nicholas Thorburn (Islands, The Unicorns), and Joe Plummer (Modest Mouse, The Shins). Apparently Micheal Cera was their bassist on tour, too.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 1, 2012)

James Shimoji - Yellow Line

[video=youtube;doEwWzMz99A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doEwWzMz99A[/video]

best untz untz I ever did hear


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ibGKbfDkdnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibGKbfDkdnw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 1, 2012)

[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## 2tailedfoxx (Jan 1, 2012)

Danger by f(x).
Yay Kpop.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;c__noWWtdZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c__noWWtdZg[/video]

:B


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 1, 2012)

Trivium - In Waves

Their new album is epic


----------



## Cyril (Jan 1, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Infinite Ocean

the most relaxing song in the land
or close to it


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 1, 2012)

speaking of townsend:

touching tongues - steve vai

this song is so fun to play even without an octave/harmonic pedal


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;vsTVI3Kppgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsTVI3Kppgw[/video]


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 1, 2012)

Hide - Flame http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg-kzGnZJAE

too bad he died, this guy rocked hard with X Japan.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 1, 2012)

Shoegaze.
[yt]E2mXIfA2xNs[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 1, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues

it's about 2012?


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJE_Sc1Wags]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJE_Sc1Wags&amp;feature=related[/video]

I don't know how I ended up at this video.


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 1, 2012)

Cafo - Animals as Leaders

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc

Tosin Abasi is a monster on the 8 string. This is instrumental virtuosity and musical art at its finest.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 2, 2012)

^awesome song, even if most of that album is meh.

Porcupine Tree - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled

creepy sample over happy music, very odd but I like it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Exnotic - ROAUT
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/453620

Not that I listen to hardstyle much


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q9fq6nuCdco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9fq6nuCdco[/video]


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ good song, nice and grungy in the good way. never heard of them though, Silentium..

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz universe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3zI-WwrtcA

He really stepped outside his comfort zone with this one. No redundant scale running.....  I love this song.

^^ And I agree Cyril, their animals as leaders self entitled album wasnt especially great musically. Technically, yes as always, but it was lacking. Song of Solomon wasnt bad though.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;sJcERkqx1f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJcERkqx1f4[/video]

Inna, cos I'm in the mood for Romanian House music again.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 2, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Romanian House music


That got me listening to it.

[video=youtube;JRtHYiWmsoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JRtHYiWmsoA[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;lK4BAyYPVhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK4BAyYPVhA[/video]

Fuck I need to go to bed BUT I CAN'T STOP LISTENING I MUST FINISH THIS ALBUM


----------



## Tricky (Jan 2, 2012)

[yt]pmGNo8RL5kM[/yt]


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 2, 2012)

That JG Wentworth song. I Hate it and its stuck in my head at the moment...


----------



## Tricky (Jan 2, 2012)

[yt]965HmWLHl6s[/yt]

Seizure-inducing video, just a warning.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZQR2dtxy5KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQR2dtxy5KM[/video]

The perfect song to wake up to.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 2, 2012)

[yt]Ul7ou5HYtKQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 2, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Saeglopur

yay sigur ros


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 2, 2012)

[yt]keLfc_pV2zQ[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;dMlgMI4bcis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMlgMI4bcis[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 2, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deep Peace

learning this song on guitar, so I'm listening to it again. awesome song and pretty fun to play d(''d)


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;SbuwlFFNdXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbuwlFFNdXU[/video]

Some nice USBM here.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;5SHyi59U2bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SHyi59U2bU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;LgEml8sG6yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LgEml8sG6yI[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;7kUpZ99uqkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kUpZ99uqkw&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=8&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

<3


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;OIc4VHxU7iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIc4VHxU7iM[/video]


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 3, 2012)

Steve Vai - For the Love of God

Actually playing it with my new bad horsie wah.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

Autotuned glory

[video=youtube;wdNAYokSlCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdNAYokSlCc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;SyISf4lMtUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyISf4lMtUA&feature=player_embedded[/video]The 
The Electro section of this site trumps the Dubstep side


----------



## Tricky (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]kXiCPOet61k[/yt]

I asked a friend if they knew any songs I could write to. I like this.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;fy-8cGSP10E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy-8cGSP10E[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]jWfzhYj_g_A[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]stA0z-0R_xM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 3, 2012)

God is an Astronaut - Dust and Echoes

I dunno, still not feeling this album much. It's nice, but it really doesn't have anything that stands out about it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]_KfXmkiwHDA[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;-gZ3vwTdPRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZ3vwTdPRc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]

I'm fucking in love with this song.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;o08bZAByDKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o08bZAByDKc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;rBb6tTwABLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBb6tTwABLI&amp;blend=1&amp;lr=1&amp;ob=4[/video]

:mrgreen:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;8umEcim69eA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8umEcim69eA[/video]
It's a task itself to sift through 8GB of music and finding the music worth listening to.

This one reminds me of Deadmau5


----------



## Tricky (Jan 4, 2012)

Costa Rican punk.

[yt]lPH4-4WE4ts[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 4, 2012)

Rammstein Links 2-3-4


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZHv3qO_Y8kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHv3qO_Y8kk&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2051f7eRVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 4, 2012)

50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;oOHQs405XcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOHQs405XcU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

Exnotic- ROAUT
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/453620


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 4, 2012)

[yt]zGGlXhx2u3U[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 4, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - There Are Some Remedies Worse Than The Disease

post
rock
yes


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 4, 2012)

Last track of the Xasthur / Leviathan split.

[yt]Ot6eFoWMUHY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;M5It0G-YXLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5It0G-YXLQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HS3hvIgTepQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HS3hvIgTepQ[/video]
Well this is interesting. Gorillaz x MLP? Nice


----------



## Plantar (Jan 5, 2012)

Slaves and Bulldozers - Soundgarden

NOW I KNOW WHY YOU'VE BEEN TAKEN, NOW I KNOW WHY YOU'VE BEEN TAKEN


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 5, 2012)

Doom - "Reasonable Force"

(On an EP limited to 1000 copies, fuck yeah)


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;atKv1JyQgV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKv1JyQgV8[/video]

and we keep driving...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 5, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/jackle-app/yboaurjtuesktkaolilsmaywbelsoo
Jackle App - YbOaUrJtUeSkTkAoLiLsMaYBeLsOoOmDe

...Why did I not just copy-paste that?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;PSzyiE3-HLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSzyiE3-HLw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Love it <333


----------



## Tricky (Jan 5, 2012)

[yt]98aWehsK00E[/yt]

It came from youtube suggestions.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;NbKNKfePCrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbKNKfePCrs[/video]

MagyarorszÃ¡g :3


----------



## Aidy (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;qllXwbrKgXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qllXwbrKgXc&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=26&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;O3SP3TTOfHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SP3TTOfHQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLD6B7C9E38E1  FF568&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;AU1TFuhiJlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU1TFuhiJlc&amp;list=PL3666F5DD61E96B6D&amp;index=  14&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;8eyGw2Ts4qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eyGw2Ts4qY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;zK1mLIeXwsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2012)

[yt]EL65oumesqE[/yt]
(I plan on learning the guitar parts for this.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;SMfQgjdoj6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMfQgjdoj6Y&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7C7787EB227  2A422&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;zJv5qLsLYoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo[/video]

Looooooong story....


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 5, 2012)

[yt]sgjXqEs3rwE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 5, 2012)

one of my own songs because I'm narcissistic or maybe I just want inspiration from myself I guess


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 5, 2012)

The Cure - Disintegration


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;znBlH-kyR1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znBlH-kyR1k&amp;list=UU5nJj-L4swL90huglMhKgOg&amp;index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

1 hour. Huff.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;NB7ZriBDRuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB7ZriBDRuU&amp;feature=related[/video]

<333


----------



## Cyril (Jan 5, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Little Smoke

also <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;q_uL3DfJeNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_uL3DfJeNI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 5, 2012)

[yt]1Q9MdTuQYsk[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't Look Down - Screaming Trees


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;bfw3joKXoTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bfw3joKXoTE[/video]


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 6, 2012)

The whole 'Are you experienced' album - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Tricky (Jan 6, 2012)

My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - Do You Fear (For Your Child)


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2012)

Strauss - Emperor Waltz

I just got done with Waltz of the Flowers.

Fuck you.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1HnOFwqpLRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HnOFwqpLRQ&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

Gosh, I'm winning bronze, silver and gold in the corny songs olympics today


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;I6cwCrb3AYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I6cwCrb3AYs[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;bZoYzne9Tpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZoYzne9Tpg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1bVYgYW6410]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bVYgYW6410[/video]

Fuck yea


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;rgczlrYM4eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI[/video]

.........[all the ellipses] why am I listening to this


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 6, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> .........[all the ellipses] why am I listening to this


Better question, why is that song called Young Turks when it has nothing to do with the middle east or rebellions against the Ottoman Empire?

30 Seconds to Mars - Kings and Queens
[yt]84CF5sITISs[/yt]

If this song sounds familiar, it was on the soundtrack for that cg owl movie that came out a few months ago.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 6, 2012)

Russian Circles - Carpe

man I really like this album


----------



## Tricky (Jan 6, 2012)

I cannot get this fucking tune out of my head.

[yt]kXiCPOet61k[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 6, 2012)

[yt]piaIjkxNjaY[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;oaK0QeS9Q_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oaK0QeS9Q_o[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;SXRduc0wokk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXRduc0wokk[/video]



CrazyLee said:


> Better question, why is that song called Young Turks when it has nothing to do with the middle east or rebellions against the Ottoman Empire?



Man I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Russian Circles - Carpe
> 
> man I really like this album



Enter is an awesome post-rock album, good ear


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

the offspring - youll go far kid, o.o


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;zudbz4hOcbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zudbz4hOcbc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 7, 2012)

Bread said:


> Enter is an awesome post-rock album, good ear


Yeah, what it does best is stand out, because I can't think of any other post-rock album I've heard that sounds anything like it. 
I'm not listening to anything right now though so this is an off-topic post :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2012)

[yt]FLP7hQkCIyU[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;bcDZjrt8aWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcDZjrt8aWA[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 7, 2012)

Kingdoms of Rain - Soulsavers ft. Mark Lanegan. 
[video=youtube;oEcXz7b2Bk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcXz7b2Bk0[/video]
You stoop to feed the crows some scraps of truth, already cold.

It's almost like post-rock except it's got Mark Lanegan's voice. <3333


----------



## Aidy (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;u5g69Gmegq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5g69Gmegq4&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;aQpIVihLOP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQpIVihLOP8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2012)

[yt]kEwhc-e63bg[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COi_BiE1CKg&feature=related[video=youtube;COi_BiE1CKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COi_BiE1CKg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jan 7, 2012)

[yt]62VqTXv0b-c[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2012)

'Bones to Dust' by Psyopus from the album 'Ideas of Reference'


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;zr_ZHvY3no8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr_ZHvY3no8[/video]

Oh, hello there, 90s.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 7, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Burial on The Presidio Banks

a sad song


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

The Avalanches - Radio


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;9kpNtBfPdvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kpNtBfPdvg[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 7, 2012)

Mosquito Song - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Traven V (Jan 7, 2012)

Sampling some new Nightwish Storytime
[video=youtube_share;09MTDBb8qro]http://youtu.be/09MTDBb8qro[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;dp4339EbVn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dp4339EbVn8[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 8, 2012)

You're In My Heart - Rod Stewart

Nostalgia.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 8, 2012)

hello there, dirty dirty house music, i've missed you <3

[video=youtube;loDBIWZSack]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loDBIWZSack&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=6&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cu4J5UxRXE (NSFW because of artistic nudity)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cu4J5UxRXE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 8, 2012)

Jackle App- Plothole
http://soundcloud.com/jackle-app/plothole


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2012)

[yt]6YedXRq3Pbo[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

*Delirium feat. Sarah McLachlan - Silence (Airscape remix)*, ofcourse. 

Better than classic!


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;1x9VeneffTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9VeneffTM[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;g8FmgUtUxvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8FmgUtUxvE&amp;feature=related[/video]

Relaxation. I has it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;cTXeg-Swq9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;nG2Y4GVN6uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG2Y4GVN6uw&amp;feature=related[/video]
revisiting my oldschool post hardcore days


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2012)

[yt]vAHOfKL3Toc[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;A68j28KQaik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A68j28KQaik&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zzw2Si8qDfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzw2Si8qDfM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 8, 2012)

Mogwai - Friend of the Night

listening to this as Bread suggested.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 8, 2012)

Static-X, good band to workout to
[video=youtube_share;bEQPd8HM7II]http://youtu.be/bEQPd8HM7II[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;fR54-ZxyMQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR54-ZxyMQY[/video]

Morandi <3


----------



## Cyril (Jan 8, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Glosoli

good music


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Cy_KISVzUjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy_KISVzUjE[/video]

Full of win


----------



## Cyril (Jan 8, 2012)

Mono - Everlasting Light

The single happiest song in my music library. I can't think of a more triumphant, epic, joyful song.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 8, 2012)

Fear Circus - Adagio


----------



## Cyril (Jan 8, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - Last Known Surroundings

I just don't feel like listening to anything but post-rock today :/


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2012)

[yt]qrU0pi4Wq0c[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Knife Party
A 15min mix of several songs by various artists.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 9, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls

:>
wait this is a sad song
uh
:<>


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ginger Ale - Un ete Dans Le Vent

Frenchyfrench McFrenchfrench


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6QKGvV2vVKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QKGvV2vVKk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2012)

A nice feel-good song for a change

[video=youtube;1q1WpOTpZ1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q1WpOTpZ1A[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 9, 2012)

Gravedigger's Song - Mark Lanegan

Soooo gooooood I can't wait until this album comes out.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I can hear 'We're off to see the wizard' coming from the lounge. I really need to see that movie sometime...


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2012)

Lilly Allen - The Fear

Wow, it's been a while since I last heard that one.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2012)

[yt]x_6l_WbMU4s[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 9, 2012)

[yt]BSslu4AAZ0k[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;n3EtEHPpEkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EtEHPpEkQ[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;5pxotXz-mdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pxotXz-mdo&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;index=4&amp;feature=  plpp_video[/video]

My name is Johnny Depp, and I kill people.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 9, 2012)

You Learn - Alanis Morissette


----------



## shteev (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;5wkC8vWbFm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wkC8vWbFm8[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;EEjzH5NgD2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjzH5NgD2g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 9, 2012)

[yt]csUoQilr1qE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 9, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Texada

a song that I like


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 9, 2012)

[yt]vww4Orlt4tk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 9, 2012)

God Is An Astronaut - Infinite Horizons

still giving this album a chance.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Megaphonix - Skyline
[video=youtube;rWPjBC-1_2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rWPjBC-1_2w[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;-0ZjPHeHCvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0ZjPHeHCvo[/video]

Dat Kaskade.


----------



## Bread (Jan 9, 2012)

ever since they revealed they were getting back together I can not stop listening to this album
[video=youtube;1ge6ttcFrvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ge6ttcFrvA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Knife Party - Destroy them with laserz
[video=youtube;XVM0cWu13go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XVM0cWu13go[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

Shalalalala-Heavy young heathens


----------



## shteev (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;egJtGs5BoEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJtGs5BoEc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm starting to like Knife Party.
Partially due to then name.
[video=youtube;Y35n_1XLPy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y35n_1XLPy4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 9, 2012)

Russian Circles - Death Rides a Horse

hot damn I love this album


----------



## LupeBrony (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ahha3Cqe_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;4xryhm6YVhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xryhm6YVhk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;c3DvYMqb-3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3DvYMqb-3w[/video]
A live recording made me tear up once.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;JAwXe9hh2VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAwXe9hh2VY&amp;feature=related[/video]

I  think I love you, Maya


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;lJKLDNDmW3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKLDNDmW3c[/video]
Found it <3


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;VZjpmCSMht8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZjpmCSMht8[/video]

Amazing song, though I still think the Current 93 version is superior.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;2EaE0_gQLw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EaE0_gQLw0&amp;ob=av3e[/video]

A true classic.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;r8maB3e_GuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8maB3e_GuQ[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2012)

Sodom - "Knarrenheinz"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;nH7QMkQCoeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH7QMkQCoeI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qb1Cb_sYlV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb1Cb_sYlV4[/video]

Fucking w00t!


----------



## Plantar (Jan 10, 2012)

All I Know - Screaming Trees

All that I know, shoulda been, coulda been, mine.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 10, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Burial on the Presidio Banks

just keep alternating these two discs
since they're amazing


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;4R3-6ddaKwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R3-6ddaKwE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 10, 2012)

[yt]D0-umFs6zZY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh hey, 1997 is back.

[video=youtube;4vmorVTsjHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vmorVTsjHM[/video]


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;snyWCkJIt1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snyWCkJIt1c[/video]
Because everybody loves ASP Right?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 10, 2012)

[yt]x684qKd6Av4[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;lZHoci2Wjs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZHoci2Wjs0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

MWA - Skittles on Crack
[video=youtube;0oD93_TObqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0oD93_TObqY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9_JWxzXq0I[video=youtube;Y9_JWxzXq0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9_JWxzXq0I[/video]

Hehe <3


----------



## Cyril (Jan 10, 2012)

Mono - 16.12

why haven't I had music on for the past half hour? .-.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 10, 2012)

Unter Null - Moving on (Essence of Mind Remix)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

The Calm Blue Sea - _The Calm Blue Sea_ - The Rivers that Run Beneath this City

[video=youtube;mN9p5_9I9RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN9p5_9I9RM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 10, 2012)

[yt]dNCHgw0e_s0[/yt]



Spoiler: Part 2 of the YouTube video



[yt]186GtZCPuZw[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;UbLR6Lb23Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbLR6Lb23Vo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 10, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Villa del Refugio

on repeat

since I am in a crappy mood right now


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;YAf8ps8hPpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAf8ps8hPpo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;r3_RSBCmpc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r3_RSBCmpc4[/video]
After 0:46, What? That's pretty neat.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

TECHNO CHICKEN! 

[video=youtube;p_2_EJogf2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2_EJogf2A[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;iDPjYZxi0n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDPjYZxi0n8[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;jkFQyyQ069Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkFQyyQ069Y[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;X2F4EFYM_MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM_MA[/video]

Oh god, it's sickeningly cute


----------



## Aidy (Jan 11, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> [video=youtube;X2F4EFYM_MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM_MA[/video]
> 
> Oh god, it's sickeningly cute



That's really cute lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 11, 2012)

[yt]s1yr8w_vZ5E[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Jan 11, 2012)

of Montreal's new album

it's very
very
good


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 11, 2012)

[yt]MXDK1gmDYRQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 11, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways, Phase 1

music
long song
kinda awesome too


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ay0yJ9qF-yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay0yJ9qF-yA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;oSLvjfrxynA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSLvjfrxynA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
tree tree tree tree


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

Steady ride gun metal green-Trocadero.

Best damn band ever.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 11, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Feel So Low

Beautiful music with very down-to-earth lyrics.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;GKltL8VbpVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKltL8VbpVM[/video]


umad, Pitbull?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;two7-VxEIC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=two7-VxEIC4[/video]
This surprised me.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 11, 2012)

Oceansize - The Frame

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 11, 2012)

[yt]0GYAqOjB_vI[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 12, 2012)

Thees ees preety amazeeeing
[video=youtube;umlmnYK9q7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umlmnYK9q7U&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]h7zzqI0wUeY[/yt]

Sweden has a great legacy in music.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;wDqRPFwIv2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDqRPFwIv2w[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;7ZX2N9_7NO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZX2N9_7NO8&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6A182ADE42E  A394B&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hiVnU4TeV6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiVnU4TeV6U[/video]

Not ''Pony'' :v


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]yEuYc05b-TM[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]ehCqrmv9_Q0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;FSueQN1QvV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSueQN1QvV4[/video]

Europe had no taste. :v


----------



## Cyril (Jan 12, 2012)

Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs

yay


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;GzIvrZhF7BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzIvrZhF7BY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 12, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> [video=youtube;GzIvrZhF7BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzIvrZhF7BY[/video]



That was the first song I ever heard by that band.

[yt]dtnThf9DTYQ[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;cjVQ36NhbMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjVQ36NhbMk&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZHwVBirqD2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwVBirqD2s[/video]

It's somewhat enjoyable............okay so maybe it's great.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 12, 2012)

Russian Circles - Enter

also yay


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;0H81s6NWe2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H81s6NWe2A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]d_P7HIUHh08[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 12, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Powdered Hand

<3


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;I_izvAbhExY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;NKTpWi5itOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NKTpWi5itOM[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 13, 2012)

A Fight - Apache
[video=youtube;db0uoDq8CXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db0uoDq8CXw[/video]

[h=6]I won't attack a cracka for nothin', if a black and white's in a fight, I'm jumpin' in.[/h]
​


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;md1QECWVRHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=md1QECWVRHs[/video]
My sister recommended this to me


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;JAwo7DPUFUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAwo7DPUFUM[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 13, 2012)

[yt]RaRQ25OkH4I[/yt]

The vocals in this album are fucking awesome.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 13, 2012)

[yt]deHgskB9yU4[/yt]
This is the kind of music I like to listen to while I'm driving on a freeway.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 13, 2012)

Mogwai - Golden Porsche

no comment
except POST ROCK


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

Tranciness
[video=youtube;_jDKTACaL9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_jDKTACaL9E[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;YLUMovIOby]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLUMovIOby[/video]
I want to grow an afro now.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 13, 2012)

The Mars Volta - Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore

why haven't I listened to any TMV in such a long time? .-.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;j67nQT2UAMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j67nQT2UAMs[/video]

Lots of memories.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;pssx4uZsIs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pssx4uZsIs8[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;txndHN7-1DE]http://youtu.be/txndHN7-1DE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;00kRp6d6gfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=00kRp6d6gfU[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2012)

The Privateers - Andrew Bird

So relaxing. So mellow. So gooood.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

Huh. 12 years? Really? 

[video=youtube;Eo-KmOd3i7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo-KmOd3i7s[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;LOAHFwrqj04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOAHFwrqj04[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Stars Die

A good song


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2012)

[yt]PmvWQ21thLo[/yt]

Yeasayer is pretty cool


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZDe15aR04iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDe15aR04iE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 14, 2012)

[yt]0pm-_mmc2Ts[/yt]


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Die mother effer die-Dope


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;j5dFe-WKuPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5dFe-WKuPs[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;f8qDaUwhMPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8qDaUwhMPQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Black Dunes

mmhmm this album is still amazing


----------



## Jonny (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;GWfXhL2m9UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWfXhL2m9UU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;d5UZdvPlb4Q]http://youtu.be/d5UZdvPlb4Q[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;a48qT1SpDN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a48qT1SpDN8[/video]

PARTY HARD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2mF9XAs5Dmo]http://youtu.be/2mF9XAs5Dmo[/video]
Dat voice...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;lzsntEi2yLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsntEi2yLM[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZfdXbJptvos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfdXbJptvos[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

A metal cover of Sexy Back.

It is every bit as glorious as it sounds.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

Some APC
[video=youtube_share;0VdnEQVBPIw]http://youtu.be/0VdnEQVBPIw[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vrma0VhcSEc]http://youtu.be/vrma0VhcSEc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

Mono - Op Beach

I neglect this album most of the time

And I don't really know why


----------



## shteev (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;1x9VeneffTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9VeneffTM[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 15, 2012)

[yt]ns00VlgDL08[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;PStCDzq-n3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PStCDzq-n3I[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2012)

[yt]3AyWr_nEXBs[/yt]

They kind of remind me of Depeche Mode, for some... weird, unknown reason.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;LWjG7F36HK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWjG7F36HK0[/video]
Carte Blanche! <3


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;xGicoRxP4a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGicoRxP4a4&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL0DD463638AF6CBFC[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y87bVC8tG2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y87bVC8tG2Q&amp;feature=related[/video]

<3


----------



## triage (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;-lszdEZ0-74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lszdEZ0-74[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 15, 2012)

[yt]AI1hNWOyIW8[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2012)

[yt]IW0c2fY1kic[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;lwXC1lPz2o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwXC1lPz2o8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 15, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Death of Music

a melancholy song
into a townsend mood recently


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;tDR-5yIJGyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tDR-5yIJGyg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 15, 2012)

[yt]BTbHBLmkLkE[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;wNnyr6qZ-VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNnyr6qZ-VU[/video]

One of two songs that I actually like from this band. Also this the only version of the song I could on YT that isn't a cover or a shitty remix.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

B.S.O.D - This is the hook
[video=youtube;MbCLNc_1dXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MbCLNc_1dXo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2012)

Dancing to this a little, whilst lying in bed. 
[video=youtube;e5RuGj0g1tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5RuGj0g1tk[/video]


----------



## brandot (Jan 15, 2012)

What am I listening to? 

A freaking God. 

[video=youtube_share;oqSulR9Fymg]http://youtu.be/oqSulR9Fymg[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;xXlSaAn_dEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXlSaAn_dEE&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Adam K, Soha _and_ Deadmau5?
This is just too good.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 15, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Sleep

their best song
one of the best songs ever

this song is so damn beautiful, especially the last 5 minutes. and so happy. :>


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;FqMODweN8lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqMODweN8lQ[/video]

the fuck


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 15, 2012)

State of the Union by Rise Against.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

Epic song video right here
[video=youtube;bBnihNlc-vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBnihNlc-vI[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 16, 2012)

Oceansize - The Strand

I'm too lazy to post real comments anymore.


----------



## Riyeko (Jan 16, 2012)

KNEM KNMO, Double K Country, Your Brand of Country!


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

Epic remix!
[video=youtube;HSab66b2Yms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSab66b2Yms[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;V9GRu_3hfpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=V9GRu_3hfpM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 16, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Communal Blood

I could play this album on repeat forever and never get tired of it.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;lh_MpEXzt-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh_MpEXzt-I[/video]

Love you, Armada :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 16, 2012)

[yt]OpGl7saUSig[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;OyVaYqd6mbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyVaYqd6mbc[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Uc4nx-76VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uc4nx-76VY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Final Fantasy sounding stuff by Deadmau5?
This is pretty good stuf.
[video=youtube;KUwF5Klargc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KUwF5Klargc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

Porcupinee Tree - A Smart Kid

a song that fans of this band like a lot
I haven't heard it much but I would agree that it is pretty amazing


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

Moar Heartbeat

[video=youtube;bbx-soM1Vj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbx-soM1Vj0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;oAEcHsJ0sH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAEcHsJ0sH0[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;H_9sUECjX_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_9sUECjX_w[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2012)

The voice actors from Spongebob dubbing over classic movies. Oh god the Singing In The Rain scene 

[yt]cHEH1wW-AT4[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

Armada's recent tracks section. Me gusta.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]fxR4jASjSgQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled

I really love this song. Probably my favorite on this album.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;mTyTerET11o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTyTerET11o[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]Z25q-CY7mRU[/yt]

the music video for this is GOAT
(but very nsfw so i won't post it)


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;1XPHL4Q86t4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XPHL4Q86t4[/video]

RIP British Empire.

I love playing this in 1740 when playing as Britain in Empire/Napoleon Total War. Usually I have total naval dominance, total Western European dominance and most of Eastern Europe under Empire rule. Same goes for the Americas.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lAhHNCfA7NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAhHNCfA7NI&amp;feature=related[/video]

Oh Romania, why are you so good at this?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]-ampd2Cw8Ck[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;2Fpc4AUaHhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fpc4AUaHhY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

It's like a really good song found its way onto a sub-par album.
Because I can't really say I like too many tracks on this album, but HOT DAMN is this song amazing.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Support

This is one rather interesting song. I had it playing while I was on Allods and the atmosphere it made suited the place I was at quite nicely.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Stars Die

This album is really different from their more recent stuff but I still quite enjoy it... it's amazing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]hMSNgKMBqdc[/yt]

I've been sorta in a little melodic death metal mood recently I guess.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;aiGvwYkwIcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGvwYkwIcA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;c51fKucjohc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c51fKucjohc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;1d14ZYVvTRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d14ZYVvTRs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2012)

Best track in all of Halo
[video=youtube;Ybx5JMYHhGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybx5JMYHhGU&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL6A182A  DE42EA394B&amp;lf=mh_lolz&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 18, 2012)

Some Sick Folk Metal here. EDIT: Also with hawt bassist.
[video=youtube;Yom8nNqmxvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2012)

The most beautiful raga to me. Supposed to invoke mood of longing; if I cried this would do it.
[video=youtube;Th8e6xxyg5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th8e6xxyg5E[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]v-Bll0__MK8[/yt]
I banged my head violently.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;u1Ibp1f3ndQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ibp1f3ndQ&feature=g-u&context=G2596f36FUAAAAAAAEAA[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;l7PsHxYIxpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7PsHxYIxpM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]ZNIFhw0pGbI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 18, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Tiny Tears

music


----------



## Traven V (Jan 18, 2012)

Static-X

[video=youtube_share;nmTRDYo-q7A]http://youtu.be/nmTRDYo-q7A[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Orca
[video=youtube;xrCTiImIWk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xrCTiImIWk4[/video]
This is quite pleasing to listen to.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;EawCQy0cAw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EawCQy0cAw4&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 18, 2012)

Dream Theater - Outcry

for some reason I have been putting on a ton of 2011 stuff while doing homework.
A ton of homework.

Like, dammit.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gK9770XQh80]http://youtu.be/gK9770XQh80[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;5WUVEzyt5JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5WUVEzyt5JE[/video]
More Deadmau5? This is worse than my pony epidemic.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vsSKeHFdTQI]http://youtu.be/vsSKeHFdTQI[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;vSUW-Z_Cnc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSUW-Z_Cnc0&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;index=9&amp;featu  re=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;g3C7DECI0jU]http://youtu.be/g3C7DECI0jU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 19, 2012)

Nightkilla - Evil
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/465909


----------



## Aidy (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;YlUKcNNmywk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&amp;feature=related[/video]

Gosh this brings back memories, so luck to have seen them live all those years ago <3


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt]iPA0Cy_K7bc[/yt]

Dem guitar solos, creamexplosion in my pants.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 19, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Lightbulb Sun

This is quite a good song.
Just saying.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 19, 2012)

Riding the Nightingale - Mark Lanegan

The most beautiful song ever. <3333 ;__;


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt]D2s7bDzgtPM[/yt]


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 19, 2012)

Marilyn Manson's cover of "This is Halloween".  Most notably the Youtube music video that showed the Soul Eater anime.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 19, 2012)

I had forgotten about this song, then =oierms90ta4e9cu vmsc YouTube suggestions

[video=youtube;gLFWRDsx5AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLFWRDsx5AI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;u9wHdef7OZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9wHdef7OZQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 19, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

also called "Hell Yes"


----------



## LupeBrony (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;eSMeUPFjQHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Wr0Zvmy_e70]http://youtu.be/Wr0Zvmy_e70[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes

Discord pony song by some ponybeat person


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Vampire Weekend - Contra - Horchata

[video=youtube;bkUQ-OBazbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkUQ-OBazbc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt]AI1hNWOyIW8[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;dMtpb5Gmu6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMtpb5Gmu6o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oi-8xl7uZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ytQLA77X6Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytQLA77X6Qw[/video]
Wish I had this in my life sooner.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;uKrCE1aYz7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKrCE1aYz7o&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

This is amazing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

Sleigh Bells - Comeback Kid

[video=youtube;QsQep6H5qXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsQep6H5qXU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;lv2CDjyPRkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv2CDjyPRkg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 20, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In

mmhmm


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

The Angels of Light - _How I Loved You_ - Untitled Love Song


[video=youtube;pXHTgeP4uKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXHTgeP4uKo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;HgzGwKwLmgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;97EPgu-2z-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97EPgu-2z-I[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 20, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

already can't wait for the second half. first half is great, second half is the best thing


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

Parov Stelar - Chambermaid Swing

This particular version had vocals :c. They just don't _fit in _with the song.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;L-Frwgx_MKc]http://youtu.be/L-Frwgx_MKc[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 21, 2012)

Every RHCP song ever because I found them again

<3 RHCP, first band I ever saw live :3


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 21, 2012)

Firelake - Dirge for The Planet


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

Deadmau5 - FML

Not one of my favourites, but it's okay I guess.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;SmLdkKF4wa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmLdkKF4wa8[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 21, 2012)

[yt]Uv1rJEbZ0Ps[/yt]

Catchy song, another true gem has been unburied.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 21, 2012)

222 pages....

Dethklock - Murmaider
[yt]hqJKZVnNLT0[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 21, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways Phase 2

>The moment you realize this is a 34 minute song with about 4 minutes of lyrical content

was a long time for me, but damn this song is swell and always feels so short ;A;


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoilers for MGS4 

[yt]4AuYT348NQc[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 21, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Russia on Ice

A good song


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 22, 2012)

[yt]vaoQIQW5210[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;79wk_DkPy3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79wk_DkPy3E[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;9bIQ8DpGHnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9bIQ8DpGHnk[/video]
^Is now my ringtone.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LoQYw49saqc]http://youtu.be/LoQYw49saqc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - The Mighty Rio Grande

:3


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;tu4ikorEWyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu4ikorEWyk[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;QIFMY4H-e3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIFMY4H-e3A[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deadhead


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 22, 2012)

It's magic - Pilot


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

God Is An Astronaut - Forever Lost

some of this is good I guess


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wCF3ywukQYA]http://youtu.be/wCF3ywukQYA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand In Mine

This is more like one long piece than 5 songs... maybe why I like it so much.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PPtSKimbjOU]http://youtu.be/PPtSKimbjOU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8lLMrThjLR0]http://youtu.be/8lLMrThjLR0[/video]


----------



## Carnie (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;_sBZdSHAIZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sBZdSHAIZI[/video]


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;-eB5U0PIdBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eB5U0PIdBs[/video]


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love me some dubstep. Love it even more on the radio = P

[video=youtube;cR2XilcGYOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2XilcGYOo&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

This again.
[video=youtube;B1voj6H8CHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1voj6H8CHY[/video]
Don't you fucking judge me.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bc7JLP1PJeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Bc7JLP1PJeg[/video]
This here is just magnificent.
Sigh


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2012)

Mono - Moonlight

:>


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 23, 2012)

[yt]NKb7cgZ0HYg[/yt]

I can't believe I used to think Abigail Williams was the name of the band's lead singer. ._.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 23, 2012)

[yt]0HzJVoSru0w[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ne42imPIlm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne42imPIlm8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant

It's... so catchy... and awesome... and I love it...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZrahGdLCWjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZrahGdLCWjU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Zzyfcys1aLM]http://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIu0NMRFz7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIu0NMRFz7w[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Death of Music

the vocals in this song are some of the most emotional I've ever seen... geez ;_;


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of the death of music...
[video=youtube_share;Lu7hxguhFfI]http://youtu.be/Lu7hxguhFfI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;iiNyQD5Yq3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiNyQD5Yq3E[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;OXHPZuqttxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OXHPZuqttxw[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - There Are Some Remedies Worse Than The Disease

oh hey and back to post-rock


----------



## Don (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;fn4i8bAfnMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn4i8bAfnMY[/video]

It's time for Mid-term exams, and nothing helps me study better than some _Sexual Healing_.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

Minsk - Requiem: From Substance To Silence


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2012)

The Sequence soundtrack. Pianissimo 1 and 2


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;MReV9dkAVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

z0rg - Act 5
http://z0rg.bandcamp.com/track/act-5


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2012)

Russian Circles - Enter

This album gets better every time. Love it...


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 23, 2012)

Favorite song of the week:

[video=youtube;hbAUwi4D3Ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbAUwi4D3Ew[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;-4x5rMWr2JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4x5rMWr2JY[/video]
Me gusta


----------



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2012)

The Mars Volta - Tetragrammaton
Wow been too long since I listened to this awesome wonderful song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;fWRdWMhSOxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWRdWMhSOxE&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;lK4BAyYPVhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK4BAyYPVhA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;5cVaxPy16lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cVaxPy16lw&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2ebbb64RVAAAAAAAACw[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;F3N4vKpPR_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3N4vKpPR_E[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;elUwRb4DroU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elUwRb4DroU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 24, 2012)

[yt]d1VsQx6Y9zc[/yt]

I used to not like this album, but now I love it.


----------



## shteev (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;HoQyynRuLKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoQyynRuLKw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Mother****er = Redeemer

no you can't make me type it, song title.
p.s. pretty sure this is the only song in my music library that has any big swear word in its title so...


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;zymm8LE2YFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zymm8LE2YFQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 25, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

DEFINITELY ONE OF THOSE SONGS

the last 3 minutes are 3 of the best minutes in music that I've ever heard... just... perfect.
And the first half of the song is pretty great too. Not AS great but still... pretty hard to match that second half.


----------



## subiaku (Jan 25, 2012)

My neighbors. Flip the damn mattress already.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 25, 2012)

[yt]CmeqeSh0txg[/yt]
I remember listening to this song back in 6th grade. Still awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2012)

[yt]6eqZHvpAbss[/yt]

osm music video, has animal-headed people |3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 25, 2012)

[yt]KFMuHKXjzns[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 25, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Texada

a great song.


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Jan 25, 2012)

Youth Group playlist currently Skeleton Jar


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 25, 2012)

Got this one stuck in my head today. (not a complaint)
[video=youtube_share;AWMXRV28Bzw]http://youtu.be/AWMXRV28Bzw[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

The Cure - In Between Days


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

A girl named tex-trocadero.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

The Cure - Lovecats
[video=youtube;mcUza_wWCfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mcUza_wWCfA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://youtu.be/Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 25, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Suicide

A song about rainbows.

Just kidding.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;bcDZjrt8aWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcDZjrt8aWA[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;SHqo2FDJSU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHqo2FDJSU0[/video]


----------



## UrineFlamethrower (Jan 25, 2012)

"Lake Bodom" -- Children of Bodom


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

UrineFlamethrower said:


> "Lake Bodom" -- Children of Bodom


Thats interesting.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark, twisted ambience music.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vsTVI3Kppgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsTVI3Kppgw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 26, 2012)

Parov Stelar - Booty Swing
[video=youtube;9xsoCki4pTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9xsoCki4pTk[/video]
One of his best, I'd say.


----------



## Molotov (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;0mRJIp4Xd2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mRJIp4Xd2o&feature=related[/video]

...god...I'm getting a Nintendo Gamecube back, along with a copy of Resident Evil 0, just for the sake of the story, atmosphere and soundtrack.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;wDqRPFwIv2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDqRPFwIv2w[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2012)

[yt]wmin5WkOuPw[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 26, 2012)

[yt]wRn4Qiig12s[/yt]

Eargasm from '86.
Best enjoyed with a beer in your hand, topped off with excessive headbanging.


----------



## triage (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;ri5F633xSsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri5F633xSsY[/video]
the themes and songs on this album are heavier than some metal
take it for what you will


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Thrice - Words in the Water

Still come back to this album quite often... it's really good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 26, 2012)

[yt]hH6R_7xfj0w[/yt]

For some random reason I'm suddenly been listening to this band a ton lately.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Tiny Tears

the only thing I can ever seem to remember about this one is that it has a crazy tapping guitar solo
I mean the song is pretty awesome but then again this album is pretty awesome soooo


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KoPlkmYaEQs]http://youtu.be/KoPlkmYaEQs[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 26, 2012)

only the best
[video=youtube;hEQkeL-G47g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEQkeL-G47g[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SKD2fjBpHFk]http://youtu.be/SKD2fjBpHFk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Russian Circles - Carpe

yay


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;J6ZWlDks0nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J6ZWlDks0nQ[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

The Ting Tings - _Sounds From Nowheresville_ - Hang It Up

[video=youtube;gHzgzN9H6QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHzgzN9H6QM[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 27, 2012)

[yt]4R0eIi6pqSo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyklTDeKRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kyklTDeKRO4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 27, 2012)

'Ghostly Melancholy' by Claustrophobia from the album 'Black Hatred in a Ghostly  Corner' (split album with Striborg)

Really long and dark track ^^


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;mTyTerET11o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTyTerET11o[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

Hadoken - The Ballad Of Floating Fire

mostly because I posted it in the Rate thread, partly because it's just awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 27, 2012)

[yt]sH-i8wEehmc[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;7e1PkTUJ2iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e1PkTUJ2iU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;rjFztDu2zU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFztDu2zU0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rTMOSCh7aJU]http://youtu.be/rTMOSCh7aJU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 27, 2012)

[yt]jhXFp2JIBuk[/yt]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

I Knew a Little Bookworm (Album) by Klippa (Renard)


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Death Of Music

holy crap
this is the saddest song in the land
it really is
;_;


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;siQPygbR4ic]http://youtu.be/siQPygbR4ic[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Hellhound (album) by Truxton (Renard)

Seriously incredible. Some of the best mixes I've ever heard.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

Mono - Follow The Map

it is never the wrong time for this work of art


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 28, 2012)

[yt]9I0SMAjzYcY[/yt]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;GcpajKLrLz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcpajKLrLz8[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Eqq1BxJM9DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqq1BxJM9DA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Canada

a place I've never been to but there are some cool peeps living there


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fheYx_ZPU18]http://youtu.be/fheYx_ZPU18[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Villa Del Refugio

...yes...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 28, 2012)

[yt]vznLlsZ3Ras[/yt]

Been forever since I listened to this album.


----------



## triage (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;mmdPQp6Jcdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk[/video]

if i was a cage fighter this would be my entrance song


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2012)

Esoteric - Quickening

it's slowwwwwww


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ih-Ah!

this album is weird .-.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 28, 2012)

[yt]xBzv2SYDiUo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;C1yGqgwO5-A]http://youtu.be/C1yGqgwO5-A[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

The Flim Flam Bros.' Song from MLP FiM


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GpmHg00Z_9k]http://youtu.be/GpmHg00Z_9k[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;qcGFDhIUG4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcGFDhIUG4k&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&amp;  index=4&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;ewRjZoRtu0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y[/video]
gotta remix dis


----------



## Plantar (Jan 28, 2012)

Ode to Sad Disco - Mark Lanegan

So amazing. I hope he comes to New Jersey. ;_;


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2012)

[yt]qxB42cjHTGg[/yt]

I love this song. No regrets.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Lucy Fears The Morning Star

need weirdness in my life


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

Some sweet NSBM here, probably the best of them
[video=youtube;LnkM5HOU6-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnkM5HOU6-E[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OfOLflKXRCw]http://youtu.be/OfOLflKXRCw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2012)

this song makes me happysad.

[yt]9MUA9hoDa40[/yt]

_But I miss you, but there's no comin' home, there's no comin' home, with a name like mine. I still think of you, but everyone knows; yeah everyone knows. If you care, let it go.
_;_;


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;XMDG9fjFDvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMDG9fjFDvI[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Ma ya ha-ozone

I feel like a geek.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;T6zDfxZ4NcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zDfxZ4NcE&feature=context&context=C37287d6ADOEgsToPDskJWqBgUPtakxaU2nM-08z7D[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;VVmbhYKDKfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU[/video]


>_>


----------



## Traven V (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dE4Mu_cZcIA]http://youtu.be/dE4Mu_cZcIA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 28, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Death of Music

;A;


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2012)

Nadja - Now I Am Become Death, the Destroyer of Worlds


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qmk0qyiUUqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmk0qyiUUqA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;xHpjElnH370]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHpjElnH370[/video]
And @NEStalgia Fox, go with a bovine variety.  That's what I think.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_6PwepToAis]http://youtu.be/_6PwepToAis[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;RqTD1jfPUMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqTD1jfPUMw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

^Is now the longest song I have.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/467018


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm having a bit of a 90's-thon

[video=youtube;XAi3VTSdTxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAi3VTSdTxU&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 29, 2012)

Cloudkicker - The Discovery

waaaay too long since I listened to this v_v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&amp;  feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cult (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;2_EYpBFXNdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_EYpBFXNdk[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;aEdPOn0HmdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEdPOn0HmdQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 29, 2012)

[yt]QwPBft0U5Yc[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 29, 2012)

Jakob - Saint

:>


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

Tuff Guy Not Tuff - Truxton (Renard)


----------



## Cyril (Jan 29, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled

Happy, dark, relaxing, and creepy, all in one. Love it, just plain love it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 29, 2012)

[yt]Lzw2Hg9LAoU[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> [video=youtube;aEdPOn0HmdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEdPOn0HmdQ[/video]


Oh dude that's just brilliant.

And it's French


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 29, 2012)

Dreadful Shadows - The Figures of Disguise


----------



## Cyril (Jan 29, 2012)

Red Sparowes - Mechanical Sounds Cascaded Through The City Walls And Everyone Reveled In Their Ignorance

this band has titles that are too long :|
but good music nonetheless


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 29, 2012)

[yt]I-m4oSPBDTE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 30, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Bastard

Also a very very good song off a very very good album.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;1x9VeneffTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9VeneffTM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2012)

The same Weird Al cassette over and over. Especially that one song, "My Lasagna." I love Weird Al so much


----------



## Sar (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]u2XKpm0QZ2s[/yt]
This took me forever to find an mp3 of.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;BwUdO2B9x1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwUdO2B9x1U[/video]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 30, 2012)

This. All of this.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]5qSs4IV7mQQ[/yt]


----------



## Haru_Ray (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;M30_h-_FT3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M30_h-_FT3I&amp;feature=related[/video]

Yes


----------



## Cyril (Jan 30, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways Phase Two

a musical journey


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;YAf8ps8hPpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAf8ps8hPpo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]EcemTk_jvbA[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DGAF-nJ0r4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGAF-nJ0r4c&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;-05TXPli-oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-05TXPli-oE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 30, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deep Peace

the instrumental section in the middle is one of the best things ever.


----------



## triage (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;HuO3wwLuF0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuO3wwLuF0w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;yWsavFUvEIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWsavFUvEIw&amp;feature=sh_e_se&amp;list=SL[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 30, 2012)

Oceansize - The Frame

still the best song


----------



## Plantar (Jan 31, 2012)

Ode to Sad Disco - Mark Lanegan

This album leaked and omg this song is amazing. ;__;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

My slightly larger collection of pony music, which just finished downloading today


----------



## Aidy (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;b2jwJ1FOaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2jwJ1FOaHA&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;list=SL[/video]

stand the FUCK up


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;uhqRMzoyV4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhqRMzoyV4g&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

lol


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ZGtMC-ZkmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ZGtMC-ZkmI[/video]
At least stick around for what happens after 3:20


----------



## Cyril (Jan 31, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Pandemic

This album would be so awesome if Devin didn't cross a very fine line several times in the later half of the album :/
Just completely kills the whole thing for me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 31, 2012)

[yt]Uxdx8BqarkY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

Deviin Townsend - Juular

why is this song so awesome? I can't help but love it... it's so epic and heavy and all that stuff. Usually not too in to more extreme metal stuff, either.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

The Chemical Brothers - _Push The Button_ - Hold Tight London

[video=youtube;ft7dJMH3OM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7dJMH3OM0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Feb 1, 2012)

[yt]hu3gD57qCZI[/yt]
2009 vid from HMV, Glasgow.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;DC6UtsPa13o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC6UtsPa13o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;GI6CfKcMhjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;AWjgS4O1Aes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWjgS4O1Aes[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

Red Sparowes - The Sixth Extinction Crept Up Slowly, Like the Sunlight Through the Shutters, as We Looked Back In Regret

why are these song titles so long
I have to ctrl+c them v_v

also the music is good so ehh


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Red Sparowes - The Sixth Extinction Crept Up Slowly, Like the Sunlight Through the Shutters, as We Looked Back In Regret
> 
> why are these song titles so long
> I have to ctrl+c them v_v
> ...



Sufjan Stevens - _The Black Hawk War, or, How to Demolish an Entire Civilization and Still Feel Good About Yourself in the Morning, or, We Apologize for the Inconvenience but You're Going to Have to Leave Now, or, 'I Have Fought the Big Knives and Will Continue to Fight Them Until They Are Off Our Lands!'_​


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 1, 2012)

[yt]2xMMwhpHStM[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;aGH4gTnTsNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGH4gTnTsNQ[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

World's End Girlfriend - _Dream's End Come True_ - All Imperfect Love Song

[video=youtube;OL_FM9h_kv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL_FM9h_kv4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 1, 2012)

^Thanks for reminding me that I need to listen to some of their stuff.

ALSO

Grace Cathedral Park - Latter Day Love Affairs and Everything Else You Would Hope to Forget

Let's all be long titles now. Also good music.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

Long titles? Okay.

Jackleapp - YbOaUrJtUeSkTkAoLiLsMaYwBeLsOoOmDe
Jackleapp - Ð‘Ð¾Ñ€ÑŒÐ±Ð° Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ð°Ð´Ð° ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð½Ñ†ÐµÑÑÐ° Ð¡ÐµÐ»ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

Deep Blue - Mayhem (Renard)

Such a freakin' awesome song.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;vGOo_B2IqSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGOo_B2IqSw[/video]

Fucking _beautiful_.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 2, 2012)

[yt]jA9ope9YZrA&[/yt]

Been listening to this song on repeat, for two hours today. 
Still can't get enough of it.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 2, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Russia On Ice

this song was a slow grower but by this point I'm totally in love with it sooo


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 2, 2012)

Florence and the machine-what the water gave me


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 2, 2012)

[yt]7w9BzdvVj1k[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

System of a Down - Chop Suey (The Living Tombstone remix)
[video=youtube;Qc-kJENqyjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Qc-kJENqyjI[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4qhhiIZiijw]http://youtu.be/4qhhiIZiijw[/video]


----------



## Yiff (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zo2d6uXzyzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo2d6uXzyzo[/video] 

^-^


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;cA8K5QBoyzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA8K5QBoyzw[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 3, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> [video=youtube_share;4qhhiIZiijw]http://youtu.be/4qhhiIZiijw[/video]



TIDES YOU HAVE COMPETITION IN THE FANDOM.


This song. On repeat. In my head. Forever. ;_;
[yt]TaSZ0siQjXA[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;rdCfArOuYm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdCfArOuYm0&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G2ec7665FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]

drumstep and moombahton in one song.



yes.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 3, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Stand

this song has so much class
I think that's the right word


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 3, 2012)

Lyhyesti by Mustan Kuun Lapset from the album Talvenranta.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2012)

[yt]FQnf4qRRu_U[/yt]

By the way you look fantastic in your boots of Chinese plastic~ |3


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 3, 2012)

HammerFall - The Dragon Lies Bleeding

I want to kill some dragons


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;4Iongb85ijI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4Iongb85ijI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 3, 2012)

^Aww when I saw the title I was hoping it would be a cover of this:

[video=youtube;XmnKEXzeqLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmnKEXzeqLk[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

SHU SHY LOKA

[video=youtube;4CFkNOYP9iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CFkNOYP9iY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;FZfhWJzxDB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FZfhWJzxDB4[/video]
Blargh meh nyeh.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 4, 2012)

[yt]1Q9MdTuQYsk[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

Iron Maiden - Lord of The Flies (Death on The Road Live)


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 4, 2012)

[yt]chY8T_9m9dQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ss6vUraHFIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss6vUraHFIw[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 4, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Awake

eh is pretty okay I guess? honestly a lot of the other songs are better.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLegionDuelists - 'Luna' Piano Cover [Instrumental]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 5, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Tiny Tears

y'know a while ago when I said I only remembered the solo of this song?
It totally clicked since then, absolutely in love with this one now.

WAIT THE SONG CHANGED

uuuh

Devin Townsend - Stagnant 
super great ending song


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;6Oug0Cw7H74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oug0Cw7H74[/video]


why are there 7 guests looking at this thread? Is it really that interesting?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;xPfMb50dsOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xPfMb50dsOk[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2012)

[yt]OlNqIYUgVb8[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 5, 2012)

Alaya - Tanks of Zen


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 5, 2012)

The MHM Productions - Flutter-bomb
Not the best dubstep, in fact it's rather ordinary. Just a bit of pony thrown in every now and again (Which doesn't do a thing)
[video=youtube;IMHB0C3ZsFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IMHB0C3ZsFI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2012)

[yt]2aW43w4ZI-E[/yt]

Ffff i love this soooonng


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;C9haTFoGcvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9haTFoGcvk[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 5, 2012)

Star Academy, bitches.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 5, 2012)

'Dominions, Thrones and Power' by Rites of Thy Degringolade from the album 'The  Sweyy / Our Dreadful Sphere'


----------



## Cyril (Feb 5, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Mighty Masturbator 

:I

actually no this is an extreme metal song and it's really awesome


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;qrO4YZeyl0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

not as bad as I thought it would be. still don't like it though


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;OssN0bnDzDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OssN0bnDzDs[/video]
Friend of a friend created this, Im liking it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 6, 2012)

[voodoopony] - Pinkie is actually a Unicorn with her Horn Ground off/Luna's Spectrum [stars]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;hpi-IvihbYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpi-IvihbYo[/video]

fucking amazing


----------



## Flurrypaw (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;4xVq-wY1HdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xVq-wY1HdU&amp;feature=related[/video]

this is awesome and bears fighting ;D


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;k2Yc9mHCwRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2Yc9mHCwRI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2012)

on repeat forever
[yt]skALaNSLmBc[/yt]

okay and this
[yt]xh-5FI21s6M[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 6, 2012)

[yt]hbeVmTgOKD4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 6, 2012)

[yt]vwiBjjCQT4c[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 6, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Funeral

surprisingly, one of the more upbeat songs on this album <.<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 6, 2012)

[yt]sQZF7cinKJ8[/yt]

I wasn't sure which of the albums by this band were the doom metal ones and the atmospheric rock ones. I was looking for the former, but got the latter instead. And so far, it's not bad.


----------



## JackRussel (Feb 6, 2012)

Well at this current minute I am trying to write some stuff and I feel the following songs really help me: WARNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  these are extremly far from mainstream and alot of people will  seriously be wondering "WTF" afterwards, but different cultures are good  so I listen to alot of stuff like this aswell as some other stuff. If  your interested I'll put in a link:

Taraful din Clenjani - Dragoste de Clejane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAbz0jeL9x4

The Death Beats - Coputer Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dC_9v239vE

Beats Antique - Oriental Uno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpflXsTxV0

John Murphy - in the house in a heartbeat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST2H8FWDvEA

Devendra Banheart - Hey Miss Cane 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgRGFXJHYKM

Clint Mansell - Welcome to Lunar Industries (that background piano is just amazing) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lAfMT5FIZE

The Velvet Underground - The Black angels death song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj1r8smLOmM

And somthing mainstream:
Ennio Morricone - The ecstasy of gold 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0wPBYDQ6Y


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Errors - _Have Some Faith In Magic_ - Tusk

[video=youtube;wx0hfEr5uoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx0hfEr5uoc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 6, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Burial on the Presidio Banks

this song has such a wonderful melody ;A;


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 6, 2012)

Warning, if you don't have the ability to laugh at ENYTHING, don't listen to this song.......... its just realy funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfwDd-2X4vU (Johnny Horton : Nigger hatin' me)



   No I'm not racist. Again, if you can't laugh at ENYTHING, don't watch it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2012)

[yt]QsQep6H5qXU[/yt]

Female vocals and rockin' guitars have been my theme for the past hour


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;gYYRSKOL6B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYYRSKOL6B0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 6, 2012)

[yt]vLz7IBTMd_U[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;7CnhgYzDr-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CnhgYzDr-o&amp;feature=related[/video]
Shut up, you're all just jealous that I thought of it first.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 7, 2012)

[voodoopony] - Vinyl Scratch's Discombobulator


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;NsOQm7A7hMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsOQm7A7hMo[/video]
Yes


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2012)

[yt]y39zOgLTcMo[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 7, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - Memorial

geez this album is really incredible


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2012)

[yt]Itt0rALeHE8[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 7, 2012)

[yt]_-0Wo3Yg5o8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 7, 2012)

Coheed and Cambria - The Light and The Glass

An amazing song. I am not ashamed to say I am a fan of this band d(''t)


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jZu3sS7-CyA]http://youtu.be/jZu3sS7-CyA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2012)

[yt]q2RlV6cteiA[/yt]

and now i shall sleep


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_m0bI82Rz_k]http://youtu.be/_m0bI82Rz_k[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 7, 2012)

Hellgaze by Rotting Sky from the album Hellgaze.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 7, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

still beautiful as all hell
just saying


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 7, 2012)

breathe carolina: blackout (mathew lenner remix)

great song


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hj7HKwqNYmQ]http://youtu.be/hj7HKwqNYmQ[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;2sMP0F7BDtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sMP0F7BDtg[/video]

Poorly my powers will bite, I can not harm royal blood. 
I am not able to assist you in your fight

Bitch, begone then out of my sight
take your feeble pitiable tricks and hide


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 8, 2012)

Stylostyler - Mayhem (Renard)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;6E1l_uMA2q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E1l_uMA2q8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2012)

http://kenashcorp.bandcamp.com/track/20-percent-cooler

dat bass


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;4mnt68OO5DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mnt68OO5DM[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;XMDG9fjFDvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMDG9fjFDvI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2012)

this song has been on repeat for a while
i'm skanking
[yt]VOpWTEFEkMI[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 8, 2012)

[yt]dWhY0qAMo8M[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2012)

Ravi's late nephew.
[video=youtube;zpJK6TQi-70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpJK6TQi-70[/video]


----------



## shteev (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;ExhGwQKdLOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExhGwQKdLOE[/video]

cheah


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;kPhT6HBQbFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPhT6HBQbFE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 8, 2012)

Thrice - The Great Exchange 

I love this song


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;ru5AQi-qkRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru5AQi-qkRk[/video]
Kaizers Orchestra - En for orgelet, en for meg.
I don't understand Norwegian at all but I love this band.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Kaizers Orchestra - En for orgelet, en for meg.
> I don't understand Norwegian at all but I love this band.


I fucking love Kaizers (that's where I got like, half my character names from way back when x3)

In a Shirley Manson mood
[yt]0uzuNt2XImc[/yt]

[yt]g4cVv0kb-Fs[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HVPpc4pk6RE]http://youtu.be/HVPpc4pk6RE[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;e8hmszzyxxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8hmszzyxxw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;QR2Jo_opAw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QR2Jo_opAw8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 8, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Greys


no comment


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;OzKPVpUhcfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzKPVpUhcfk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xpcUxwpOQ_A]http://youtu.be/xpcUxwpOQ_A[/video]


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;AWpsOqh8q0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWpsOqh8q0M&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;MC2QXwAnjPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MC2QXwAnjPI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2012)

[yt]Qe7ouPoZhK8[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 9, 2012)

Protest the Hero - Dunsel

definitely grew on me. Lots of epic bits, and everything that's not epic is just hell yeah awesome.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;JjOsY3Pjd2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjOsY3Pjd2c[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2012)

[yt]vMZyBwenoEk[/yt]

i wanna dance


----------



## Cyril (Feb 9, 2012)

Riverside - Reality Dream III

goddammit when was the last time I listened to anything from this band
also yep straight from the rate the song thread :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2012)

[yt]1VvH9_2KCEE[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3T1c7GkzRQQ]http://youtu.be/3T1c7GkzRQQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ZGtMC-ZkmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=2ZGtMC-ZkmI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2012)

Tsunami Bomb. Everything Tsunami Bomb.

I feel very angry.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2012)

[yt]sxcCgLMO4n4[/yt]

Although it's from the Heartache / Dethroned album, and not the EP.

I just started checking out Jesu today. Didn't think I'd like, but I am actually liking what I have heard thus far.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;4cB4tNMeAos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cB4tNMeAos[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;g1u5MawzSNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1u5MawzSNU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;g0bZtf5MCzY]http://youtu.be/g0bZtf5MCzY[/video]


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 9, 2012)

Favorite vocaloid so far.
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTXO7KGHtjI[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MCvwwThtC3w]http://youtu.be/MCvwwThtC3w[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2012)

[yt]R1X097Hmw1I[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Russia on Ice

this song... it's so... hmm. what's the word... I dunno. I like it. a lot. 'nuff said.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 10, 2012)

[yt]WCRE2b2lyZ4[/yt]

<3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q2n-OZeOEY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Q2n-OZeOEY0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Porcupine Tree - Russia on Ice
> 
> this song... it's so... hmm. what's the word... I dunno. I like it. a lot. 'nuff said.


Porcupine Tree is pretty great |3

[yt]pRXgUq-ADo4[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

Protest the Hero - A Plateful of Our Dead

such an awesome song/album/band


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 10, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Protest the Hero - A Plateful of Our Dead
> 
> such an awesome song/album/band



Oh god. The last time I was really into one of their songs was like three or more years ago.

[yt]K36avVM_Vyo[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 10, 2012)

[yt]UbyCJ0BLhz0[/yt]

I really like the Bathory/Heavy Metal-vibe they got going. Great bass guitar, as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

[yt]3Jma6Ojg2Vg[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Porcupine Tree is pretty great |3
> 
> [yt]pRXgUq-ADo4[/yt]


New Sleigh Bells album is getting painfully close hnnng. And by painfully so I mean like 10 days, but I am sure in my heart it will leak any day. In my mind the leak is always tomorrow.


Kashiwa Daisuke - April.#02

[video=youtube;gEAEmwBbMT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEAEmwBbMT8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Oh god. The last time I was really into one of their songs was like three or more years ago.


Well that's cool but I don't really care.

Oceansize - Legal Teens
it is that which is very pleasant


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ewGQmQzsZX4]http://youtu.be/ewGQmQzsZX4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 10, 2012)

_Guess who's back, back again_

[video=youtube;YVkUvmDQ3HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;TBiK4TJAoKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBiK4TJAoKQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> _Guess who's back, back again_


Hmm, very fitting.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

Red Sparowes - Giving Birth to Imagined Saviors

rock that post, man


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;PhrumGLBmYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PhrumGLBmYc[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

[yt]g_rm-L7ItWQ[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 10, 2012)

Yousei Teikoku because I need some japanese girls to scream at me at the present.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;g4ouPGGLI6Q]http://youtu.be/g4ouPGGLI6Q[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;8zUJ7kszxiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zUJ7kszxiQ[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://youtu.be/3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 11, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Mighty Masturbator

GIVE IT UP

YOUR WORLD

no this is not a song about what the title implies, go away


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zysr4weluSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zysr4weluSM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

[yt]qqlMbBLm8Ks[/yt]

They only want you when you're seventeen |3


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess what movie I just watched

[video=youtube;w_jz29ytMz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_jz29ytMz8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 11, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Unity

I should start listening more to the albums I've been ignoring from him. This one's okay, a few songs I really liked and a few meh ones as well.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 11, 2012)

[yt]yEj-p7UFsD0[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sail- AWOLNATION


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 11, 2012)

Trance, of course!

[video=youtube;Pb3zNZ1UB7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3zNZ1UB7I[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

[yt]1714Q6ID2bA[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Feb 11, 2012)

[yt]3rIr6ino-cI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 11, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me - Augment of Rebirth

WTF WHY DID NOBODY TELL ME THEY RELEASED AN EP LAST YEAR


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;X0sW8KrZF5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0sW8KrZF5s&amp;feature=iv&amp;annotation_id=annot  ation_372644&amp;src_vid=qqo53-pNxsE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 11, 2012)

Russian Circles - Enter

wooo


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;JB5IIsX0wS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB5IIsX0wS4[/video]

EEEH MAJI?!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 11, 2012)

Keosni391 - ~Electro House 2012~
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/469598
New Newgrounds is new


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 12, 2012)

[yt]pguSt3P5PkI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;K0A0U_gjLqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0A0U_gjLqw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;iPFp2oJk_kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPFp2oJk_kM[/video]

Heard it in a podcast, sadly there's no full length version on youtube


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;gIrgAS-oLpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIrgAS-oLpY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Semisar (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;9UOxLDAhbZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UOxLDAhbZQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2012)

it came from yt suggestions 
[yt]ze6rg4ixjOI[/yt]

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 12, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Redeemer

What? That's totally the title of the song <.< >.>


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;_BrrS_VGB4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BrrS_VGB4w[/video]


----------



## Prisma_Lin (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc&ob=av2e


----------



## Cyril (Feb 12, 2012)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - A Tap Dancer's Dilemma

The Rate thread always takes me here <.<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 12, 2012)

[yt]hXXFPm0AjLA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_sj_U6vObUA]http://youtu.be/_sj_U6vObUA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 12, 2012)

NM - Dance Promo Mix 2
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/469626


----------



## Hatchetfox (Feb 13, 2012)

Mortiis - Song of a Long Forgotten Ghost

Great piece, around fifty minutes of sheer ambient brilliance.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WfNAiPpApx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfNAiPpApx4[/video]


----------



## LupeBrony (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lg31XQR22zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg31XQR22zg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2012)

[yt]JgSE3lAdYIE[/yt]

Yt suggestions is being really reasonable lately.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y1mGXrT2MaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1mGXrT2MaE[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;6CsOlVWxbdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CsOlVWxbdM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 13, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Pandemic

geez this song is intense and I LOVE IT


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2012)

I just discovered this band. Why did I not know about them sooner

[yt]agmKa_CON9k[/yt]


----------



## triage (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;g9Krvl7AEAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Krvl7AEAs[/video]


----------



## Saintversa (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;PA_s3VbSHLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA_s3VbSHLA[/video]

its a ray charles kind of night


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DfhL8lzhJNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfhL8lzhJNo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yc3Vl9dVHJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc3Vl9dVHJ4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

Psychedelic Brony - Dragon Greed


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;R5-8JpdRQdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-8JpdRQdk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2012)

[yt]IhNPeiy-MeU[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 14, 2012)

[yt]BN_ZEKUofFA[/yt]


----------



## triage (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;5aqKA_2UUy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aqKA_2UUy4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2012)

[yt]P7v1-5Ainvo[/yt]

this band is pretty okay


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;d_BpDTA4zw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_BpDTA4zw8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 14, 2012)

Pain of Salvation - Beyond the Pale

listening to this album = how I celebrate Forever Alone Day


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iErNRBTPbEc]http://youtu.be/iErNRBTPbEc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 15, 2012)

[yt]BUuCvDp89_M[/yt]


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82vpIsQ3lX8&feature=youtube_gdata_player (Shop Boyz = Party like a Rock Star) 

 There's a nice car in it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

Supersteph54 - Sanctuary

My, what a brilliant classical song 


> So, as for the instruments, I used violins, violas, cellos, double basses, trombones, French horns, trumpets, flutes, oboes, a subtle choir, bass drums, taikos, shakers, tambourines, gongs, cymbals, snares, timpanis, bongos (djembe), a guitar, a mandolin, a harp, a piano, and some subtle drone effects to add to the atmosphere.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

[yt]IKcS1_f9M5w[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;GeKTRjj56PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeKTRjj56PA[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;EV6E13xODyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV6E13xODyA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;eXb2Iqql7G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXb2Iqql7G8&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PLAD3077  263F6EFF94&amp;lf=bf_play&amp;playnext=14&amp;shuffle=623916[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;O3V9An9KDZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3V9An9KDZk[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 15, 2012)

Hadoken - Mandala

really liking this album recently.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;VA_IWmvDZko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA_IWmvDZko[/video]

NOKTURNAL MORTUM

Y U GOTTA BE RACIST?


----------



## tas294 (Feb 15, 2012)

Grave Digger- Knights of the Cross from the album Knight's of the Cross.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

[yt]IhqqZN0H7CI[/yt]

also I have "Acceptable in the 80's" stuck in my head but I _refuse _â€‹to subject myself to that


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;1rdVRxgwqas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdVRxgwqas[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;rdCfArOuYm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rdCfArOuYm0[/video]
I say!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2012)

Aramda, you has disappoint me

[video=youtube;S_1FCDRZpEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_1FCDRZpEw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 16, 2012)

La Bala (The album) - Ana Tijoux


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2012)

[yt]esEdC0c3YI4[/yt]

Shirley Manson aaa <3


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2012)

[yt]ZYwyI1UqSIE[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 16, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deconstruction

in which Devin goes too far and ruins a good song


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2012)

Black Shadows of the Wraith by Striborg from the split album Black Hatred in a Ghostly Corner.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2012)

[yt]Ae23oi9sxYg[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;3W6NlmPnsXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6NlmPnsXQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 16, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

this album
it really isn't good

this song though is amazing


----------



## Cult (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;4nTo8rjo-lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nTo8rjo-lM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2012)

my friend's girlfriend is in the hospital, and my friend told me "i sit next to her bed and we watch Serial Experiments Lain together."
so i've had this on repeat for a while.

[yt]t9CXmEUwvgM[/yt]

yeah.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oi-8xl7uZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 17, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Color Your World

I need to listen to this album more.
^I can say this about most Townsend <_<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 17, 2012)

[yt]fq-geJ9UwG4[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;3t3Ky5F0XCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t3Ky5F0XCs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2012)

[yt]-rv1CTZSIU0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;n-Razc6_ibE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Razc6_ibE[/video]

http://www.dailymotion.com/ Damnit


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sigh, oh Dreaming.

Deadmau5 - Orca


----------



## Lunar (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;q7Bsb-8pxG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7Bsb-8pxG8[/video]


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;1hKSYgOGtos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2012)

i am in a really good mood, here's a really good mood song!

[yt]VvHP8GWDPHY[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 18, 2012)

[yt]umpioBWZ0os[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2012)

[yt]b4iE-t6dQ2Y[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;mRIDBnljt34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIDBnljt34&amp;feature=related[/video]

In a harsher world, pieces with "hard" lyrics wouldn't have the right to come as actually listenable.


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;kme3Y1RpmUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kme3Y1RpmUg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;MlKRweCxdI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlKRweCxdI8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZJ2kWMaYtYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ2kWMaYtYw[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;4OK1kDLj8MM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OK1kDLj8MM&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2051f7eRVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;rdCfArOuYm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rdCfArOuYm0[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;tVhTzQ_ujDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVhTzQ_ujDw[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;oiUHllxMCWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiUHllxMCWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Oh, Hunchback of Notredame's soundtrack, why are you so great?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2012)

[yt]isKj9RnC9NI[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;SFTeqMJZWPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFTeqMJZWPM[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKK3C_ecn3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKK3C_ecn3Q[/video]
and everywhere i go i wanna travel by x-wing


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2012)

[yt]Uxdx8BqarkY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2012)

[yt]9LwN_J88-Nc[/yt]

finally, an anathema track on youtube without shitty and irrelevant 'gothic art'


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2012)

anathema is nice :>

[video=youtube;XVoY2dkozFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVoY2dkozFc[/video]

6:15 into this song. aw yea


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;bophOXFzbvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bophOXFzbvI[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2012)

[yt]3oLTj-kW7kY[/yt]

in the bronx when the guns go off, we like it
we like it~

hnngh this band is great.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;M3Hhvv96v0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Hhvv96v0E&amp;feature=related[/video]

Forgotten are the reasons why you died
Forgotten all your screams, the tears you cried
No word about your courage, why it failed
The words could be sent to anyone but you


----------



## Cyril (Feb 19, 2012)

Bodies Of Water - Darling, Be Here

hi weird album that is a good weird
also bad moods


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 20, 2012)

[yt]BwA-hw4r8Ac[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 20, 2012)

Sleep With Me - Mar Lanegan


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;IwPHy17Iu6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IwPHy17Iu6E[/video]


----------



## Cult (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;av4x6nZlefc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av4x6nZlefc[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2012)

[yt]xAfvMKgUQpc[/yt]

oh hi middle school


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;l_z47dqmVQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_z47dqmVQM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2012)

[yt]TD_pVb3gQbQ[/yt]
I really like this kind of stuff


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 20, 2012)

[yt]9ql_m-4jdZE[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ss0HAdW1DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss0HAdW1DnY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 20, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Resolve!

This album is too catchy >.>
but I am okay with that I guess <.<


----------



## Lunar (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;gctljmseJRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gctljmseJRE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty epic remix, actually

[video=youtube;vMWtHQH-xCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMWtHQH-xCw[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;kMlNa-ZITxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMlNa-ZITxw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2AgD5vacRvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AgD5vacRvo&amp;feature=related[/video]

Holy nostalgia


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 21, 2012)

DJ Dela - Elite
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/466859


----------



## Cyril (Feb 21, 2012)

Opeth - Bleak

I am totally going on an Opeth kick now.


----------



## Pine (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDaC0hKzpmg

dat bass


----------



## DW_ (Feb 21, 2012)

Renard - Gai Runs At 300KMh

*runs from the oncoming lynch mob*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2012)

^Don't care
/only saying that to spite your comment


Marina & The Diamonds - _The Family Jewels_ - Shampain

[video=youtube;-vHi83LTQjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vHi83LTQjU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2012)

[yt]vLOk8wK9rNM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 21, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Mighty Masturbator

still a song about praising satan


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 22, 2012)

From the composer of Skittles On Crack, I present <MWA>'s...
SUNRISE!

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/464083


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]
I'm in that stage where i just found this band and now Im looking up all their stuff and cumming everywhere from excitement. :B


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 22, 2012)

It's Complicated Being A Wizard by Portugal the Man


when you have a headache, this actually helps somewhat, although I might change over to say Hymn to A Blue Hour by John Mackey, or perhaps even some As Tall As Lions if I'm up to it...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;T_I9ghCfues]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_I9ghCfues[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 22, 2012)

(specter) said:


> [yt]vLOk8wK9rNM[/yt]



impressed

[video=youtube;FiQvhf5maWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiQvhf5maWU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 22, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant

this is just such an amazing song


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;5p1vacn3KcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p1vacn3KcE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2012)

[yt]PeLW6pMeJ6s[/yt]

Really weird song.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;4tJ_0Fv5Kso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tJ_0Fv5Kso[/video]

Yes I'm that sad guy who Googles songs that I hear in commercials.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 22, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Coast

I guess I should give this album another chance, but... I don't think much will be changing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Fun. - Some Nights.

Just found this song. I kinda like it.


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2012)

Wish I had an Angel - Nightwish

For the third time, I gotta take it off repeat. :/


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;FsGdkYGv0IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsGdkYGv0IA[/video]


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2012)

Now I'm listening to the opening theme of Bokurano.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 23, 2012)

one of my own songs

need to get back to writing good stuff like this, been too unproductive recently :<


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

Pat!M // Moscow Lights
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/442656


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;pupuJWQJnvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pupuJWQJnvs[/video]


----------



## Truxi (Feb 23, 2012)

O Makunde from _KÃ€_.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wWoRT8Mwk4


----------



## triage (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;oh8LMSJSk0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8LMSJSk0s[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 23, 2012)

[yt]xTJkSv0ShIw[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2012)

Kickass Freestyle; I can't do this even in my dreams.
[video=youtube;jnEd4_EYGKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnEd4_EYGKw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 23, 2012)

Opeth - Harlequin Forest

super awesome songs ftw


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 23, 2012)

Lunz - _Reinterpretations _- Dew Climbs

[video=youtube;JIpEYKCPiiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIpEYKCPiiE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 23, 2012)

[yt]UX0ue7brUfk[/yt]


----------



## Truxi (Feb 23, 2012)

Bulletproof by La Roux.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;zdpyTH3PgHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdpyTH3PgHM[/video]


----------



## strophades (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;YWZc-8Bza9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWZc-8Bza9I&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]

don't judge mi


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;3RPIznzinn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RPIznzinn0[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZBGP8Sfh9mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBGP8Sfh9mE[/video]

Simply awesome.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Poltergeist

LET'S FINISH THIS \m/


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;UNvVBL1sX9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNvVBL1sX9o[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;wIQTxXeUCa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIQTxXeUCa8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;h833j3o1t5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h833j3o1t5E[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;huKSm0tAvhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKSm0tAvhs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

Opeth - Hessian Peel

blasting through all their albums since Still Life
1 a day
is pretty awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2012)

[yt]_gdbbHr1d2A[/yt]

fuckin worth it


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

Opeth - Marrow Of The Earth

welp that's the last of them albums

time to forget about Opeth for another 6 months :U


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 24, 2012)

DJ-Hectic - Medicinal (Final)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/469352


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2012)

[yt]O4BP0Ganx8s[/yt]

somebody linked me some metal, I think I might be okay with some forms of it now


----------



## DW_ (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;gbpQPHzyypU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbpQPHzyypU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;wpi-m7aBq-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wpi-m7aBq-M[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

Steven WIlson - Raider II

listening to this album for the first time

great stuff thus far d(''d)


----------



## Cult (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;hj_S_F4rp68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj_S_F4rp68[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;bkysjcs5vFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2bfd481RVAAAAAAAACA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 25, 2012)

God Is An Astronaut - When Everything Dies

again I give this album another chance, and again it fails to impress me.

meh.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm listening to an Introduction to the MalestrÃ¶m synthesiser.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2012)

[yt]MnR7MtybSLc[/yt]

why haven't I listened to this band in a while
Cake is amazing


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7342985


----------



## Cyril (Feb 25, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deconstruction

A song about how vegetarians will ruin the world


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2012)

[yt]aEGmRBmJjRA[/yt]

this song is loud
that's a good thing


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 25, 2012)

[yt]kC1RQy0bu04[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;lkVRSIv45iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkVRSIv45iQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 25, 2012)

Oceansize - The Frame

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;QyTejjdHejs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QyTejjdHejs[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2012)

Vocaloid songs.

What in the FUCK gave me a craving for vocaloid songs?
I'm confused.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryuâ˜† - bloomin' feeling

i am suddenly addicted to songs from IIDX.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;psJQge32Qog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psJQge32Qog[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]rKvGr95WBRU[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Mjd1Mwud8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mjd1Mwud8s[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]6lzuXms01Xk[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;1y8Fw8Qeq5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y8Fw8Qeq5U[/video]

Original, hell yeah


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 26, 2012)

ListenToMyMusic - Minature Fantasy

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/471639


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

My roommate's cellphone going off every few minutes.

It plays an annoying as hell hip hop song.

(â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»


----------



## Lunar (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;bJ9h2m06sFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9h2m06sFQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]ZIe28e0aL2c[/yt]

Fucking cool song/album.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Planet Smasher

AAAALL I WAAANNA BEE
IS THE OOOOMNIIIIVEEEERSE

this album is gonna get a ton of spins this week


----------



## triage (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;WpxZdL2hQVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpxZdL2hQVc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

Explosions In The Sky - Let Me Back In

rock that post


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]F1eR8lWiKW8[/yt]

This is a really pretty song :3


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;ElnJQjsL5QI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElnJQjsL5QI[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 26, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/e8ZC8pcyNr8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

T3RR0R 3RR0R - In My Dreams


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

Steven Wilson - Raider II

I still don't get this album.
I need to listen to it more.
It's like 80 minutes of "what the hell just happened".


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]kS9SUmAyKWM[/yt]

This song reminds me of starless nights, cobblestone roads, and melancholy
also of mafias but yeah


----------



## Auto-Fox (Feb 26, 2012)

Furries in a Blender - I Am Sinistarhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtQXadWFkZM


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

Mono - The Battle To Heaven

this album.

THIS ALBUM.


<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aidy (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;HLg27jZW_y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLg27jZW_y8&amp;feature=channel[/video]

this is hot


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]pJePD7nGFSs[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 27, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Antennas To Heaven.

This song is the worst on the album IMO.
IT'S FANTASTIC <3 <3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4bfdaR4xMeU]http://youtu.be/4bfdaR4xMeU[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;6QKGvV2vVKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QKGvV2vVKk[/video]

How apropos


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

Envy - Heaven Rd. Part 2
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/105753


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;lvSkeuqmQsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvSkeuqmQsI[/video]

Love it <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheshyre's at is again!

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/471705


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FBmUpHoXIvo]http://youtu.be/FBmUpHoXIvo[/video]

Romania, why is your music so amazing?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

[yt]ETTk83qis0w[/yt]

I don't play bullet hell shooter scroller things but tohou's music is pretty okay


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

Van Halen: Running with the Devil.

Nothing can compare to this song.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;9oh-aU1ObhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oh-aU1ObhE[/video]

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cyril (Feb 27, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Color Your World

IT'S ABOUT PUPPETS


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

[yt]C0t7ZTzylg0[/yt]

I hummed this song today when the power flickered. it wasn't a good idea


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tDl3bdE3YQA]http://youtu.be/tDl3bdE3YQA[/video]

One of my coworkers sang a bit of this one today. It's been a while since the last time I heard it!


----------



## Cyril (Feb 27, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Numbered!

This song has an amazing chorus 0_0


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;shbdbeQSIlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shbdbeQSIlM[/video]

Does anyone really listen to anyone else's links, or is it just that everyone posts with the hopes that a person will come along, be super familiar with the artist posted, and make a new instant random friend? I don't wanna come off as desperate by sharing a song that's meaningful to me.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 28, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deconstruction

The song about where everything gets screwed up and then we eat cheeseburgers while flying zombies bomb eastern russia.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 28, 2012)

Alien -YFM


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh hey, ATB.

[video=youtube;16YYLNK5HnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16YYLNK5HnI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

Parkerman1700 - (PM) Blazing
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/440817


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;YpZxTPeX_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpZxTPeX_BA[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;PHhox4_SeHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHhox4_SeHQ[/video]


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFlieW9E_Po (Darlin Im so Horny I could Die)
  Soooo funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SfqYGjhdWI ( Good ol Boys Waylon Jennings)
   Thats what I call a damn good time.. yea buddy.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2012)

[yt]ytDNwS9-jv0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;0dBu5X3TvNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dBu5X3TvNw[/video]

Childhood memories <3


----------



## DW_ (Feb 28, 2012)

KIMONOâ™¥PRINCESS - jun


----------



## Cyril (Feb 28, 2012)

Devin Townsend - By Your Command

An epic tale of humans vs. aliens.

And coffee.

Especially the coffee.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;C8OBlq_svBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8OBlq_svBY&amp;feature=related[/video]
Don't you dare judge me.  

"Darling, it's better down where it's wetter..." Murr...


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 28, 2012)

Lunar said:


> "Darling, it's better down where it's wetter..." Murr...



Songs that promote sex with women? 

Oh, and: [video=youtube;1vFJSpIEP6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vFJSpIEP6w[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ypdvQQg3tyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypdvQQg3tyg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6A182ADE42E  A394B&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 29, 2012)

OceanLab on Spotify. Now I need to figure out how to build a playlist on there.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 29, 2012)

[yt]9IDz6OFBbBU[/yt]

Metal. Bats.
My day is complete.


----------



## Truxi (Feb 29, 2012)

L'Innocent from Cirque du Soleil's _KoozÃ¥_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5IzH5ew9TQ


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

"Ziggy Stardust" - David Bowie


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 29, 2012)

Van Halen Eruption. Best guitar solo I have heard in ages. o3o


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Van Halen Eruption. Best guitar solo I have heard in ages. o3o



Oh, dude, they played that at the concert a couple weeks ago.  Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;eLUn-y67RLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLUn-y67RLg[/video]

I've had this stuck in my head since I woke up for some reason so I decided to actually listen to it.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;iSL2-aHj1lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSL2-aHj1lg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 29, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Fluke

this song is awesome with a weird as hell song structure n stuff


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 1, 2012)

[yt]8QsBtYGa0Rs[/yt]

Love this album <3


----------



## Lunar (Mar 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Op_Q8P9ocWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op_Q8P9ocWc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Goukisan - Guitar vs. Piano 1.2

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/53576


----------



## DW_ (Mar 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;_eFI0UFfAJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eFI0UFfAJE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 1, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me - Swim To The Moon

PROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2012)

this
[yt]6lQQkAZnWb0[/yt]

It's like Major Tom, but twice as depressing and about a guy on a plane rather than an astronaut.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 1, 2012)

Oceansize - Long Forgotten

my god why haven't I listened to this recently ;A;


----------



## Lunar (Mar 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;AaXaig_43lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaXaig_43lU[/video]
...Shut up, I'm musically diverse.  >:V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Detious - Mind My Rage

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/472911


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

This song over and over and on infinite loop over and it's taking over my mind I can't stop over.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 2, 2012)

[yt]CmeqeSh0txg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 2, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - Feel So Low

listening to this album obviously

well not for much longer

:>


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

Parov Stelar again!

The Golden Boy from his album, The Paris Swing Box


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

Video game remixes.

[video=youtube;J5cCS_T7RuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5cCS_T7RuI&amp;list=LL4kXcIgv_dAb7yzqYoVGMRw&amp;  index=23&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

[video=youtube;IsNKq4g0W3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsNKq4g0W3w&amp;list=LL4kXcIgv_dAb7yzqYoVGMRw&amp;  index=21&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Kirby (Mar 2, 2012)

This has really good banging in the background! (What's it called? I forgot. ^^; )

[video=youtube;okQhDIq5Llc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okQhDIq5Llc[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;HLg27jZW_y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLg27jZW_y8&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=13&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

fuck yeah


----------



## Cyril (Mar 2, 2012)

Grace Cathedral Park - Latter Day Love Affairs And Everything Else You Would Hope To Forget

mmm post-rock


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm listening to this story in the news. I don't really like math at all but if I was exposed to this when I was young, I would never have graduated high school.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...nt-math-problems-third-graders-201910368.html

It must be how the Addams family learned math.


----------



## FoxCouple (Mar 3, 2012)

http://youtu.be/3p6YNSGkKNA[video=youtube;3p6YNSGkKNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p6YNSGkKNA[/video]

spaced outttt...


----------



## Tybis (Mar 3, 2012)

Kirby said:


> This has really good banging in the background! (What's it called? I forgot. ^^; )



I think you're talking about the bass. It's pretty high in that vid. 
I like this version of the Squeak Squad theme better myself.

[video=youtube;piCN9BnAf_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piCN9BnAf_Y[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 3, 2012)

My Fair Lady - On the street where you live


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;551_hC414UY]http://youtu.be/551_hC414UY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2012)

[yt]MFuIEnMTiYg[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;BrU_ef7DQgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrU_ef7DQgs&amp;list=LLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

HARDEST BEAT YO, SWAG


----------



## Cyril (Mar 3, 2012)

Our Ceasing Voice - Within The Nick Of Time

really liking this album


----------



## Aidy (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;m711jtXNIIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=m711jtXNIIc&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]

I fucking love The Qemists, seriously <3


----------



## Cyril (Mar 3, 2012)

Devin Townsend - The Greys

READY OR NOT, HERE I COME!

now that I know the real message behind this album this song gets even happier, such a great way to end the album.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gyW08Y_XTGM]http://youtu.be/gyW08Y_XTGM[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;7H99FM6S8rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H99FM6S8rU&amp;feature=related[/video]

I win the internet. Because Classical music is awesome. Ok Romantic music, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;w-XuOd8nVDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-XuOd8nVDs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2012)

[yt]UbTFvxZHJ8M[/yt]

the best mario induced rage |3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2012)

[yt]6ul-cZyuYq4[/yt]

Good Vid


----------



## Cyril (Mar 4, 2012)

Porcupine Tree - .3

beautiful haunting music


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DK2oPKUfXmI]http://youtu.be/DK2oPKUfXmI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 4, 2012)

[yt]Lz735HTbs8E[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

Queensryche - silent Lucidity
[video=youtube_share;jhat-xUQ6dw]http://youtu.be/jhat-xUQ6dw[/video]


----------



## Pine (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;8OfQCAj2Ppg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OfQCAj2Ppg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cult (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;jqrCn-onPAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqrCn-onPAY&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow good songs. Today I thought I'd listen to some R.E.M. it's been awhile lol
[video=youtube_share;x9iOkwK59VE]http://youtu.be/x9iOkwK59VE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 4, 2012)

Steven Wilson - Like Dust I Have Cleared From My Eye

I still don't understand this album at all.
Which is why I must keep listening to it! \o/


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZRM8lcehsGE" 

Escape The Day - Crazy.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 5, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Deadhead

this song

my god

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 5, 2012)

Motoro Faam - _...and Water Cycles_ - And Precipitation

[video=youtube;TSeTaEzfihg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSeTaEzfihg[/video]

Listen from 6:00. All sort of calm glitchiness. Then 6:18 hits and it's a parade. A minute later and it's chiptune.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 5, 2012)

RainWave - Pirates of the night

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/473364


----------



## LupeBrony (Mar 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;kPjVCIX5Fvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPjVCIX5Fvs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 5, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Color Your World

this song is amazingly epic.
though tbh this album is perfectly paced from beginning to end soooo


----------



## Lunar (Mar 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;qv0LOTnH_Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv0LOTnH_Cw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2012)

[yt]_ku_ZMPJ5M0[/yt] 
on repeat 
forever


----------



## Cyril (Mar 5, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Fyrsta

I don't need to say how much I like this album.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;rdPOAhBp2Ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;1mTHcFZiygg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mTHcFZiygg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2012)

[yt]0J2QdDbelmY[/yt]

White Stripes <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2012)

[yt]xZ04xfRY0oU[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatever's playing here.

The new website looks like someone took a shit on it.  I liked the old one a lot, lot better.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 6, 2012)

Buhuhuhuhu! XD

[video=youtube;rEOc9Xq9-As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEOc9Xq9-As&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2012)

[yt]wfboT66lgNA[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Mar 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;OIPgMkFDwng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIPgMkFDwng[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2012)

[yt]GL7KPRVQmjg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 7, 2012)

Gregor Samsa - These Points Balance

Something I was recommended... it's really great music.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/VsDLqiMkZMM

Nosferatu - When Angles Cry (Nightmare anthem)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;SEtEdvbSPb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEtEdvbSPb4&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&feature=mh_lolz[/video]

Mainly because of 2:45 ->


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;-__VV94ziiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-__VV94ziiQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;xRfbWrI03gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRfbWrI03gc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;RH1agvPkPdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH1agvPkPdU[/video]
I can't. Stop. Listening.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 7, 2012)

[yt]vdQH4EbcfPI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 7, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Pandemic 

reminds me why I like metal


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2012)

The instruments in this are amazing. XDD

[video=youtube;pwAuKNAzibU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwAuKNAzibU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 8, 2012)

I miss that game. :<
And: [video=youtube;k7Jvsbcxunc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Jvsbcxunc[/video]
Because fuck you it's a good song.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]eCoqsaJtKKE[/yt]


----------



## Viridis (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/liYLOcUUUoc

Interesting song, never heard of the band though.


----------



## triage (Mar 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;DMQbzLrvwlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMQbzLrvwlE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 8, 2012)

Our Ceasing Voice - Within The Nick Of Time

WHERE DID THIS ALBUM COME FROM
WHY IS IT SO GOOD

(I seriously have no clue how this got on my computer but it did and I'm glad it did)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]-7zgXbN-7-Y[/yt]

Checking this band out for the first time. Already familiar with their vocalist, though. ^^


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 8, 2012)

Deathstars - Metal

[yt]R5-8JpdRQdk[/yt]

hmm, didn't know they came out with new stuff...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]FSf8TWn9DwY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 8, 2012)

Riverside - Before

...such a sad song :<


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pvGFkPfRxr4]http://youtu.be/pvGFkPfRxr4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]GcGQHDFN56k[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 8, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Storm

because I want to listen to an amazing album
I do that a lot

at least in my opinion


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]_EvjneRzjCE[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6U219P_zs7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U219P_zs7w[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]Jh-jl5NymX0[/yt]

Fucking Werewolf Asso is very yes


----------



## Bliss (Mar 9, 2012)

Eurovision winner has appeared! Udmurt grannies need money to build a church in their village. :3c

[video=youtube;h0vQ9_BhU1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0vQ9_BhU1M[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]71Gh7uA6RtI[/yt]

It appears I've been on a Rotting Christ kick recently.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;3t3Ky5F0XCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t3Ky5F0XCs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]Vwebto3iFeg[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]8UVNT4wvIGY[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]EQgOO-t-xrE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;o7kzsZreG0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=o7kzsZreG0o[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;LEY9GJAm8bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEY9GJAm8bA[/video]
mai waifu


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

[yt]G7DxNdEpXRI[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ayYNAEs0few]http://youtu.be/ayYNAEs0few[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 9, 2012)

My friend loves the Maynard cover of Rocketman, not bad. I found a nice gem

[video=youtube_share;z-CHEnJ7gnc]http://youtu.be/z-CHEnJ7gnc[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uieFaMOaBJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uieFaMOaBJk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]4sHwPrRALyw[/yt]

All day I have been listening to this band. I...just can't stop. D:


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]1bzjA7DVnZo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GjzqeWLoCKA]http://youtu.be/GjzqeWLoCKA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]ZIe28e0aL2c[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;NJHZ0JKDlIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJHZ0JKDlIQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=186[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]eKNuoFCZR7Y[/yt]

this anime is kind of wat so i never finished it, but i love the theme.

Things this anime includes:
-orgasms that put out fires
-being set in mexico (everyone speaks japanese)
-witches and bitches
-witch-hunting
-IT WAS YOU ALL ALONG
-obsessive creepy witch who stalks a witch loli
-completely clueless bounty hunter
-a song about tacos


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;CllMCMHlyQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CllMCMHlyQo[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> -a song about tacos


now that i brought that up i kind of had to
[yt]O5Naz1Lluhg[/yt]

why is this a thing, japan.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]IoNGYcOKzPM[/yt]



Tybis said:


> [video=youtube;NJHZ0JKDlIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJHZ0JKDlIQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=186[/video]



Lol I was just listening to them XD


----------



## Aidy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hadouken's fucking amazing album 'For The Masses'

I love those guys, awesome live too <3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aWzwNRpMa-A]http://youtu.be/aWzwNRpMa-A[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 10, 2012)

Jakob - Laburnum

Need to listen to this group more often... great stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]qxyAwjlD3Ck[/yt] 
the more i listen to this band, the more obsessed i get


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2012)

[yt]stA0z-0R_xM[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;fGHlHv1xbEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGHlHv1xbEk[/video]
I love this band, but I think I liked them better when Grace Slick was the lead vocalist.


----------



## Vulpes Fuscus (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsYNQxJjpE


----------



## Lunar (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;iSL2-aHj1lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSL2-aHj1lg[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;05IZxpCWSao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05IZxpCWSao&amp;list=UUpmdhW1ru6r6xIaLSbVHoHQ&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;GFjPs_z7_wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFjPs_z7_wA[/video]


Nice and relaxing. @_@


----------



## Kirby (Mar 11, 2012)

Time for the most hated fatass video game character! POKEY ~ (It gets good around the 50 second)

[video=youtube;zA5g1zk6j38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA5g1zk6j38&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;R6PrExOVBLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6PrExOVBLw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2012)

[yt]CNwQ2UeV3ec[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0mCY88iuzo0]http://youtu.be/0mCY88iuzo0[/video]


----------



## Cult (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;B7-V4qTs_4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7-V4qTs_4Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 11, 2012)

Between The Buried And Me - Lunar Wilderness

yeah I need to listen to his more
but it's an EP
EPs are too short :<


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;bLp-D61ENK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLp-D61ENK4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 11, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Stand

*ahem*

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 11, 2012)

[yt]1npy7aKNlr4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 11, 2012)

I love her voice! Makes the lyrics more tolerable...
[video=youtube_share;lpnAI1zvygw]http://youtu.be/lpnAI1zvygw[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zzw2Si8qDfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzw2Si8qDfM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 11, 2012)

These peeps are pretty good 
[video=youtube_share;rY85bkZlJk4]http://youtu.be/rY85bkZlJk4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2012)

[yt]ebhVhkba3Xk[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;CN11bI1_sZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN11bI1_sZo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Gregor Samsa - These Points Balance

oh my god oh my god oh my god 

this album

;A;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;G0brlZ0dMWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G0brlZ0dMWY[/video]
Oh yarr, gypsy jazz ponies.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2012)

will never get tired of this album

[yt]SKHxaW1__q8[/yt]


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 12, 2012)

"Lupercalia" - Faun


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;-6bXAx9Yris]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6bXAx9Yris[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;JU577e-OtbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU577e-OtbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2012)

[yt]K2XdgMFffZU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;FDwEORSHxdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDwEORSHxdM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6  EFF94&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Ki

It is the happy song
It makes me happy
You should listen to it
Here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gmLplFmUns


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

^that one gets a place in my "other Music' playlist^

My head tingles from this stuff
[video=youtube;XU5qdgMedsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU5qdgMedsU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2012)

[yt]OGLVF_0_Z4I[/yt]

I really like the atmosphere present in this song/rest of album.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;HDZ0hnbOa2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZ0hnbOa2s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 12, 2012)

[yt]ylTmVkmsuws[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Hadoken - From Winter

yay post rock etc.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2012)

[yt]jBcFV3tSNaU[/yt]



CrazyLee said:


> [yt]ylTmVkmsuws[/yt]



Nice song; was the first song I ever heard by Scar Symmetry.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2012)

Some kinda lounge shit
[video=youtube;3tpOOjxyi3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tpOOjxyi3A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2012)

[yt]kB9ZF_7Z5qY[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;HQjxKll3XE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQjxKll3XE8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Steven Wilson - Raider II

this song
it confuses me
and I like it


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Xz7_3n7xyDg]http://youtu.be/Xz7_3n7xyDg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]mDt2ARaQ1ak[/yt]

best coast + wavves = amazing day


----------



## Lunar (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8jHXu86O01w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jHXu86O01w[/video]
I love Australian kisses.  They're like French kisses, only down under.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]dUeA3s8agbI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 13, 2012)

Haken - Deathless

I like this song thus I'm listening to it.
By which I mean, listening to the album.
Of course.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]ukwnWqKqYTU[/yt]

Sing all the drunken sea shanties! :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]IG8igwwi6cQ[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;clOaqRM6EDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clOaqRM6EDM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice stuff from (specter). My friend introduced me to this band and this kinda was his song for awhile good stuff if you like metal.
[video=youtube_share;0VLLYjADxm0]http://youtu.be/0VLLYjADxm0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 13, 2012)

Radiohead - The Tourist

hi Coco I listened to this because of you
thanks


----------



## Traven V (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn I'm sad, this song always picks me up

[video=youtube_share;PQHPYelqr0E]http://youtu.be/PQHPYelqr0E[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]UZlZuYp1fZc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]qduk5fpX1tE[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;n-XQ26KePUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-XQ26KePUQ[/video]


----------



## NichoNova (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;BlEiNmVX82Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlEiNmVX82Y&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WEGlAZfp1yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WEGlAZfp1yQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 14, 2012)

Hadoken - Vagues ScÃ¨lÃ¨rates (Rising From The Sea)

still not posting youtube links, guys 
Also, posting post rock.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 14, 2012)

[yt]tiWOl98IPv4[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 14, 2012)

Eduard Khill - Ð¯ Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð´, Ð²ÐµÐ´ÑŒ Ñ, Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ†, Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð²Ñ€Ð°Ñ‰Ð°ÑŽÑÑŒ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹

It's a rather entertaining and cheerful song if you listen to it enough.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2012)

National instrument of Afghanistan 
[video=youtube;iMBgMHUyovU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMBgMHUyovU&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2012)

[yt]aU_UI_HFTQg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 14, 2012)

This song is just sexy 
[video=youtube_share;XxQdVTjEMF4]http://youtu.be/XxQdVTjEMF4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 14, 2012)

'Dark Skies' by Impavida from the album 'Eerie Sceneries'

Features Salad Fingers in the beginning along with an extremely dark and eerie keyboard.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2012)

Repost of awesomeness.
[video=youtube_share;pK2WJd5bXFg]http://youtu.be/pK2WJd5bXFg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 15, 2012)

[yt]sWbPrcJYk_w[/yt]

so much angst i love this song


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;NJnk8LwkzLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJnk8LwkzLQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 15, 2012)

This technically could be a song...
[video=youtube;sSTASvdEsSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sSTASvdEsSY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 15, 2012)

omg yes someone uploaded the remix to YouTube. This is a great day.

[video=youtube;9xEcP8ZOX5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xEcP8ZOX5I[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 15, 2012)

Mono - Halcyon (Beautiful Days)

so this song is incredible ;_;


----------



## Traven V (Mar 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;et1E_ZtPVo4]http://youtu.be/et1E_ZtPVo4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNGzltK_tlc


----------



## Tybis (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;IKp5Izah_WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKp5Izah_WU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ydeY0tTtF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6ydeY0tTtF4#t=58  s[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 16, 2012)

Words cannot explain

[video=youtube;5PJddmfesaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJddmfesaA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2012)

[yt]5_ujtMtwHHA[/yt]


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;eB9WgR_N4h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB9WgR_N4h4&amp;feature=related[/video]
Remove everything


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking out Lord Azmo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Judicial Noir
Versailles
Holy Grail


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 16, 2012)

[yt]5QpU4Vg-4V0[/yt]


----------



## LupeBrony (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;mNrXMOSkBas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNrXMOSkBas[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;npjOSLCR2hE]http://youtu.be/npjOSLCR2hE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 16, 2012)

God help us all they're back

[video=youtube;D_ViQfViDPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ViQfViDPo[/video]


----------



## shteev (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;bfTZ4lVavZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfTZ4lVavZI[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 16, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Powdered Hand

I am so chill right now


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 16, 2012)

[yt]u4ngijaj95c[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;4tayibILjXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tayibILjXA&amp;feature=related[/video]

OH GAD YUS


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 17, 2012)

[yt]hHStdhBf2FE[/yt]

Phunnyneon's Garrus is quickly becoming my favorite Garrus.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;9rZjeiEYYIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9rZjeiEYYIU[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 17, 2012)

[yt]qCRae5mRoRE[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;P9mwELXPGbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;HAURatEXp9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAURatEXp9k[/video]

if i was a cage fighter in a 90s action movie this would surely be my entrance music


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 17, 2012)

[yt]i3fZd5qZje0[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oi-8xl7uZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;UD6JLIXr9P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD6JLIXr9P8&amp;list=LL4kXcIgv_dAb7yzqYoVGMRw&amp;  index=37&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]
If only Renard had more of these, I think I'd like him a lot more.


----------



## Magick (Mar 17, 2012)

Animal I have Become - 3 Days Grace


----------



## Wolfulez (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;SWTz_09ualA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWTz_09ualA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 17, 2012)

[yt]OomXpbFEd74[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://youtu.be/Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]

What really gets me is that people don't know Tool. :|
Seriously, wow....and I thought my avatar, sig, and etc would of screamed tool fan. But in other threads I guess they are just dense.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 17, 2012)

Tooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll! , I love Tool glad to see more fellow furs (I suppose) who love Tool. APC is awesome as well.
[video=youtube_share;A5GYOsKLp6o]http://youtu.be/A5GYOsKLp6o[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AG8fugqFn9Q]http://youtu.be/AG8fugqFn9Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]Hs4t_r8ZO2o[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]4TV_128Fz2g[/yt]

It's just a cigarette~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;7QtLbXeQkV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtLbXeQkV8[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uiTtWnx_rjY]http://youtu.be/uiTtWnx_rjY[/video]

Then to this song :

[video=youtube_share;CvFN1p6dzNk]http://youtu.be/CvFN1p6dzNk[/video]


Sorry for two videos, but both songs play fluidly into each other, you can't listen to the second with out the first.


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]cBze-gQ_Rhs[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]JQQ-63aDqsg[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;y9pX1tTAGzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9pX1tTAGzs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]L5HYfRiQJBg[/yt]

I lived in miami i have an excuse for listening to sean paul
and pit bull

shut up


----------



## Traven V (Mar 18, 2012)

I was thinking of my Father and Mother today and this song came to mind. He used to love to play it loud when he heard it so I will to 
[video=youtube_share;XjBwAYIxUso]http://youtu.be/XjBwAYIxUso[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xuXD7cjhrDs]http://youtu.be/xuXD7cjhrDs[/video]

Change of pace.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oJWM52RS7Cg]http://youtu.be/oJWM52RS7Cg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]f6GbV_UA6Jg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;vrfZTCtSDi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrfZTCtSDi0[/video]

BECAUSE THE AMERICAN SOUNDTRACK IS BETTER


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;h201m8_pkRI]http://youtu.be/h201m8_pkRI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 19, 2012)

My brain is full of fuck
[video=youtube;y2P3RuvOMY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2P3RuvOMY8[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;v8VC0AaabjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8VC0AaabjQ[/video]


Why isn't this movie more popular?


----------



## Magick (Mar 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/bwMf8rJ6VI8


----------



## Hir (Mar 19, 2012)

[yt]iIZ_ImVhi5s[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;3JwlaTEOn-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3JwlaTEOn-Y[/video]
Pretty badass I admit


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 19, 2012)

SigurjÃ³n's Friends - Coming Home (Aftur Heim)

[video=youtube;rY2l00PC0JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY2l00PC0JA[/video]

I have no idea why, I'm in the mood.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;hG1-5Zop8PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG1-5Zop8PM&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPG  jDVg&amp;lf=plpp_video&amp;playnext=4[/video]

slow bass wobbles are much nicer than most of the shitty 'dubstep' you get nowadays


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZuY0-WWXi5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuY0-WWXi5U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2012)

[yt]dlHKFgVda-I[/yt]


----------



## veeno (Mar 19, 2012)

Stupid mf-mindless self indulgence


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0bM3K2dId-4]http://youtu.be/0bM3K2dId-4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2012)

[yt]ZaOnL5CcYbQ[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 19, 2012)

[yt]Gmk1c_E7jXA[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;yk41Gysj31s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk41Gysj31s&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

this is so fucking tasty


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kfAqvL3t74U]http://youtu.be/kfAqvL3t74U[/video]


----------



## apsis (Mar 19, 2012)

Justice throwback...popped into my head the other day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqJu_3CPhC4


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2012)

Dunkler Mann by Lunar Aurora.


----------



## Magick (Mar 20, 2012)

High Hopes - Nightwish


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WC1ZqVAA7VM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC1ZqVAA7VM[/video]


----------



## Rott (Mar 20, 2012)

[yt]GhRNN8BIZxE[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bIcn1KwYuyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcn1KwYuyE[/video]
thanks morg


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;QmXwlAXqf60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmXwlAXqf60[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2012)

[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;GyXg_MJeeuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyXg_MJeeuw[/video]
Because ponies make everything better.


----------



## Magick (Mar 20, 2012)

Ash - Gackt


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

Airport Disco - Athlete


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

Battle-axe - Deftones


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2012)

[yt]1gGv0uQtn74[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;V4eJKgzyQVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4eJKgzyQVM[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LXEKuttVRIo]http://youtu.be/LXEKuttVRIo[/video]

one of the few Slipknot songs I like.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Just changed too :


[video=youtube_share;jvMzzdw8RvQ]http://youtu.be/jvMzzdw8RvQ[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;l7PsHxYIxpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7PsHxYIxpM[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;PTu4KZkSMdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTu4KZkSMdA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hag2JWC8qZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Hag2JWC8qZ0[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ItvzR6y_kjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItvzR6y_kjA[/video]

<3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;bqA4epWyBe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqA4epWyBe0[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;UW8UlY8eXCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW8UlY8eXCk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2012)

[yt]UX0ue7brUfk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 21, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Heysatan

:<


----------



## Magick (Mar 21, 2012)

Farewell - Avantasia


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;APT-05oNfsM]http://youtu.be/APT-05oNfsM[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EiR1hmpk-x4]http://youtu.be/EiR1hmpk-x4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2012)

[yt]Rwjb2EtFBv0[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GzyWKWu4TLs]http://youtu.be/GzyWKWu4TLs[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]gF_z6ewYKuU[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;d1ar6NanU2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1ar6NanU2Y[/video]

Makes me wish I could actually sing.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]9K3a6iacAAU[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;WOPEbIIQRRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPEbIIQRRI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLC07B27A0E51  97045&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]

<3


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2012)

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - March of the Swine


----------



## Cyril (Mar 22, 2012)

Protest the Hero - A Plateful Of Our Dead

Well, their other two albums are great, but every time I listen to this one, I remember why it's my favorite of theirs.
The first half is slightly below their other material, but the second half blows all the rest of their stuff out of the water. 5 perfect tracks in a row... it's amazing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]RlInfvrXFQ0[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]XCqjFxUMU6Q[/yt]

this is my favorite music video right now
"THE CREW ARE HIGH gr8"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]dUhjPAa5SkI[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;APT-05oNfsM]http://youtu.be/APT-05oNfsM[/video]

I love this song, as much as I loved the original.

You know you love a certain song when you feel it in your soul and bones.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2012)

[yt]VA_IWmvDZko[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]pl_QZ19urfg[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Mar 23, 2012)

Nightwish - Angels Fall First


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

RESONANCE
Existâ€ Trace
Ambivalent Symphony


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

'Ich Tu dir Weh' by Rammstein. Absolutely awesome and one of the most heaviest Metal songs.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]PHtqijX9-IM[/yt]

random internet links sent me to this song
it's awesome


----------



## triage (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;KrxJQAYdfXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrxJQAYdfXo[/video]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 23, 2012)

Hot Chelle Rae- I Like It Like That


----------



## Onnes (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]jeXChfKnh3I[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 23, 2012)

the music for the transformation sequences in Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 
[yt]zsJzJROlITU[/yt]

Said sequence (probably NSFWish like everything else in this show)
[yt]gNy6-n5td7M[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;aGSKrC7dGcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSKrC7dGcY[/video]

Took me long enough to find it. >_>


----------



## Onnes (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]mVCNSZPPr9M[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

Immaculatus
GPKism
Atheos


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]O4-xzmYBaUI[/yt]

(Malconfort)


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;pmaR1GQ9fRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmaR1GQ9fRM[/video]

Must listen to less Armada @_@


----------



## Cyril (Mar 23, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Color Your World

THE HORROR


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6UMdhR9C8U8]http://youtu.be/6UMdhR9C8U8[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;nZr8iReEqMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZr8iReEqMQ&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL1C67146D7A1F466A[/video]

Man i can't fucking find the awesome version they play at my work, but this one is pretty good I guess.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]3JCh-Jg-Fw0[/yt]

My favorite symphonic black metal track.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 23, 2012)

Brena - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;XxutcWyn4rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxutcWyn4rM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7YZb8s7Kxa4]http://youtu.be/7YZb8s7Kxa4[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s88r_q7oufE]http://youtu.be/s88r_q7oufE[/video]
DAT DRUMMER <3


----------



## Bliss (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;7CgKJTNU4lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CgKJTNU4lQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 24, 2012)

STREEEEEEESS
[video=youtube;i5S0dkLZoTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=i5S0dkLZoTg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

Oddly enough, two completely different tones of songs, both called "Superstar":

[yt]hn4TKHmcx4E[/yt]

and

[yt]QgTcdPjPYhs[/yt]

Well now I can't tell if being a Superstar would be awesome or terrifying


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

Welp Russia, you've definitely won my vote. :v

[video=youtube;WKNRGc71hjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKNRGc71hjc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2012)

[yt]UEmWpbciu9A[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;MdlpQq2gUj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdlpQq2gUj8[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2012)

Sacrifice Baby
existâ€ trace
Recreation Eve


----------



## Tybis (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;USay5T-Er5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USay5T-Er5k[/video]
The video sounds a bit off in speed and pitch. D'oh well.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;p5GluLF2d0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5GluLF2d0E&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C4507cccV  DvjVQa1PpcFP9BL8INwfFZufmyRliMGScApDWSdTnyu0%3D[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

[yt]5_ujtMtwHHA[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;qux6PhqbBBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qux6PhqbBBU[/video]


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;cUchAD44xA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUchAD44xA8[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;2WWbro9Gy0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WWbro9Gy0A[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&ob=av2e

I Don't Care - Apocalyptica


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2012)

My Carrion
Wretched
Beyond the Gate


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 24, 2012)

SOme interesting French House by Silva Hound
[video=youtube;ckoQj0x8r1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ckoQj0x8r1g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2012)

[yt]_QGDTjYv3S0[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ejKUJu9xct4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejKUJu9xct4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2012)

[yt]WDeSgRVgTQg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LniY0pDQGaE]http://youtu.be/LniY0pDQGaE[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 24, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Pixillate

First time listening to this album. It's okay I guess.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2012)

[yt]Ems1z-SzfTQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]hyvivohzmus[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]DNCmtiK-iPs[/yt]



DarkNoctus said:


> Jesu - Conqueror



I still have had that album for a while and never listened to it yet.


----------



## Hir (Mar 25, 2012)

it's a great album. jesu's best album, but not jesu's best release.

silver > sun down/sun rise = opiate sun > conqueror > s/t > heart ache > ascension >>>> christmas >>>>>>>>>>>> infinity


----------



## snuzzlescuf (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;oxYWpDzYejg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxYWpDzYejg[/video]

A little bit of Frumunda the Grody Tree :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]gXe1HrBLq8w[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;GPSo5g6xFag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPSo5g6xFag[/video]

Okay-ish, I danced a little to it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]5HWSK-8Z3WU[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherry Waves - deftones


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;wWjCqQkqi0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWjCqQkqi0A[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Coming undone - Korn


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;DgZBPOYL_ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgZBPOYL_ZM[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Maggie's farm - Rage against the Machine

[video=youtube_share;DrpEov061M8]http://youtu.be/DrpEov061M8[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;N_GPxe91hWE]http://youtu.be/N_GPxe91hWE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]4Zd1ttU2vVQ[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;GyXg_MJeeuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyXg_MJeeuw[/video]
God save me both Renard and ponies have gotten a hold of me, and they won't let go.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]kmZZ_o5h4xk[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Waking up - 10 years


----------



## Bliss (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;CcEnFwvDGt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcEnFwvDGt0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2012)

[yt]iu5qe0goWiM[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;8W--25T93R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=8W--25T93R0[/video]

I listen to the whole thing then I hit the replay button.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 26, 2012)

Took them long enough to upload this...
[video=youtube;4zWhvP24xHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zWhvP24xHg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2012)

[yt]GHocMegnY_U[/yt]

This soundtrack is so great ffff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;bW1pS7hTpJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW1pS7hTpJo[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2012)

Carnival of Blood
Seileen
Kinjirareta Asobi


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2012)

THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS. new sigur ros album. always and forever. 

[video=youtube;INWZy3-Vw80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INWZy3-Vw80[/video]

I've got nothing going on... so yea, I'm spamming everyone.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZADRdmli0sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZADRdmli0sQ[/video]

lol perkele voi vittu


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2012)

[yt]abeICnXMs-Y[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 26, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Planet of the Apes

such a meshuggah ripoff :U


----------



## Magick (Mar 26, 2012)

Korn - Starting Over


----------



## Lunar (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;T3E9Wjbq44E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3E9Wjbq44E&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2012)

I Want to Disappear
Marilyn Manson
Mechanical Animals


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2012)

[yt]ccOptFEGry0[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 27, 2012)

seed - Sublime  :3


----------



## coyote_hacker (Mar 27, 2012)

Hardstyle, or techno in general. But I HATE dubstep. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iUY5ILi6As&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLDQKjjozgGFi0nMso5ERkNg

awesome song


----------



## Lunar (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;k_LP4IU6XD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LP4IU6XD4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 27, 2012)

Rarity is an Egomaniac

A hilarious twist to 'The Pony Everypony Should Know' song.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 27, 2012)

_You say:
For this eve we walk / hand in hand / in front of people
Don't you care for their glance / for we are together
They know nothing / they don't belong to this story
Read only to a few / read only to a few_

[video=youtube;PKidLh1Ryq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKidLh1Ryq4[/video]

-

_Wind, blow to where my dear is / play for a moment with his|her hair
Tell of my love, of how I long / tell I am still waiting for him|her_

[video=youtube;EO0p_U1w89A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO0p_U1w89A[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 27, 2012)

[yt]FZSjk6yBObE[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2012)

[yt]MHW2CF4GF-8[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

Invisible Force
Destruction
Infernal Overkill


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2012)

Ytterligare Ett Steg NÃ¤rmare Total JÃ¤vla Utfrysning by Shining.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bbx-soM1Vj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbx-soM1Vj0[/video]

My love for Heartbeat has just rapidly increased <333


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2012)

[yt]abmuKofM5kw[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;AHtQ4-WBkis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtQ4-WBkis[/video]


----------



## Sar (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive got dancing stage euroshit stuck in my head. =/
[yt]HpWGxbt8i5s[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2012)

[yt]dRTqDG9Mo18[/yt]

goddamn vampires >:[


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;3mJYS_mGE2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJYS_mGE2g&amp;feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 28, 2012)

(specter) said:


> [yt]abmuKofM5kw[/yt]


Type o Negative, a Band I thought I never see posted.

Awesome
I was just listening to :

[video=youtube_share;WhmGxA34_xg]http://youtu.be/WhmGxA34_xg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2012)

[yt]haIFM73Q0DY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2012)

[yt]kJlBN4fIBM0[/yt]

arf arf arf arf arf


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2012)

Crap, I forget the name of the song

[video=youtube;5tCRXAjMM-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tCRXAjMM-0[/video]

(Wait, 1990? Why do I remember this commercial?)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 29, 2012)

Parov Stelar - Between the Machine

[video=youtube;B2izPRdpnFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=B2izPRdpnFw[/video]


----------



## shteev (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;-xv3XGvqI48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xv3XGvqI48[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;aVdTiD7Q36M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVdTiD7Q36M[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2012)

'Journey' by Joyless from the album 'Without Support'.

Was looking for depressive rock when I got this album, got some weird post-punk stuff instead. Oh well - I can still tolerate it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2012)

Sympathia
Versailles
Lyrical Sympathy -Live-


----------



## Magick (Mar 30, 2012)

Animal I have Become - Three Days Grace

Just finished so now it's

Carnival - Twelve Girls Band


----------



## Tybis (Mar 30, 2012)

Demoscene Time Machine - Meltdown


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2012)

[yt]Vt1PWhO-vyw[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 30, 2012)

El Sol - Mark Lanegan

So beautiful ;____;


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;1Cw1ng75KP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0[/video]

So much 80s


----------



## Cult (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;GKkr29EGc-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKkr29EGc-Y[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 31, 2012)

like a boss!
[video=youtube;9_Jw-PA4mA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Jw-PA4mA8[/video]


----------



## ArcticClaw (Mar 31, 2012)

I listen to music from way back in the day. You know, Queen, the Rolling Stones, the Beatles, C.C.R., Aerosmith. As of the question asked, I am currently listening to something new to me. I started listening to Nickleback (something I try to avoid), the song that I LIKE of theirs is When We Stand Together. Its good, but I normally listen to some Guns And Roses (Better is one of the best G.N.R. songs I have heard), and some Led Zeppelin (Stairway to Heaven FTW). And the answer to the question above is Wanted Dead or Alive by Bon Jovi.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;XxutcWyn4rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxutcWyn4rM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Tell that bitch I'm surfin'.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;7ntGZqHR5WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ntGZqHR5WI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 31, 2012)

[yt]NfLdgb5zeRE[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

Rosetta Stoned - Tool

coming up

Waking up - 10 years


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 31, 2012)

[yt]hOxbTrfd8k8[/yt]


----------



## Rockyusa (Mar 31, 2012)

Yay for AWOLNATION~

[video=youtube;-sbaclFKFSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sbaclFKFSo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 31, 2012)

Korn - Starting Over


----------



## Lunar (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;8u7-Ht05v2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u7-Ht05v2M[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;oXTTwdebU4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXTTwdebU4w[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Apr 1, 2012)

Haken - Visions


laaate niiight muuusic


----------



## Matilda Wren (Apr 1, 2012)

Right now Iâ€™m listening to Disco Pogo by Die Atzen Frauenarzt & Manny Marc.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2012)

[yt]Eh6aOZvUTUM&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;V2yy141q8HQ]http://youtu.be/V2yy141q8HQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2012)

[yt]Mw1g1Kxl96k[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2012)

[yt]BEBEXuzf5T4[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;N2dq8XAGGTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2dq8XAGGTI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;V92OBNsQgxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU[/video]
Top comment: "Anyone else up for invading Poland now?" XD


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2012)

[yt]fRkhiFmsPHU[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 2, 2012)

[yt]Mv_qtk2SunM[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;MhebuWClsd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhebuWClsd0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 2, 2012)

[yt]qlti8Q-gU-Q[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 2, 2012)

[yt]r-1ta22bD3A[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 3, 2012)

Here I lay
Still and breathless
Just like always
Still I want some more
Mirrors sideways
Who cares what's behind
Just like always
Still your passenger
Chrome buttons, buckles and leather surfaces
These and other lucky witnesses
Now to calm me
This time won't you please
Drive faster
Roll the windows down
This cool night air is curious
Let the whole world look in
Who cares who sees anything
I'm your passenger
I'm your passenger
Drop these down and
Put them on me
Nice cool seats
There to cushion your knees
Now to calm me
Take me around again
Just don't pull over
This time would you please drive faster
Roll the windows down
This cool night air is curious
Let the whole world look in
Who cares who sees what tonight
Roll these misty windows down
To catch my breath
And then go and go and go just drive me
Home and back again
Here I lay just like always
Don't let me go 
Take me to the edge    
[video=youtube_share;sTPn4Jlrjb0]http://youtu.be/sTPn4Jlrjb0[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Apr 3, 2012)

I was listening to The Bunny The Bear - Rough Eyes,
now I'm listening to the Secret Bonus Point album.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2012)

[yt]SyORw8bee4o[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 3, 2012)

hehe
[video=youtube_share;hy8K5Tq1spk]http://youtu.be/hy8K5Tq1spk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2012)

[yt]Q_ri3h-58ow[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Apr 3, 2012)

Sweden has a fair chance of winning.

[video=youtube;Z4PMQB5zmAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4PMQB5zmAU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2012)

[yt]v-SCyXecLZg[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 3, 2012)

http://roosterteeth.com/podcast/episode.php?id=117 
Rooster Teeth Podcast music to my ears!


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yEmEM6fXthk]http://youtu.be/yEmEM6fXthk[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A0S9ck12Cd0]http://youtu.be/A0S9ck12Cd0[/video]

This now, I don't know why.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2012)

[yt]MMcecAq-LOg[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;zk0Yuynnekg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk0Yuynnekg[/video]
Ramblin' Man - Isobel Campbell & Mark Lanegan

A Hank Williams cover.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ygI-2F8ApUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygI-2F8ApUM[/video]

This is way too entertaining


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]-LMHOCh3nUE[/yt]


----------



## Tango (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]hCDAfa-NI-M[/yt]

Yeah, I like it old school.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;2p-RAZMgUpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p-RAZMgUpU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]e_095Z9RSf4[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]dWOFTjDXuiw[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;hvj2rLEWo7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvj2rLEWo7s[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;RWrT5TiTaXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWrT5TiTaXY[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;SScSzRngDr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SScSzRngDr0[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;aJiQBxTSnuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJiQBxTSnuc[/video]

[video=youtube;ZiYGvyY8cT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiYGvyY8cT0[/video]

So many feels about this soundtrack oh gosh.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3l5N2pabiME]http://youtu.be/3l5N2pabiME[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]Rd1U2O2cQIs[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;2tP8mB8mUc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tP8mB8mUc8&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2012)

[yt]QQsOPDdm-8k[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ne42imPIlm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne42imPIlm8[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ajl_IsdbLZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajl_IsdbLZk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 5, 2012)

[yt]trQoXm-JMZA[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2012)

[yt]Tpo_4NI8svk[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2012)

[yt]QLspGr_ukbo[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 5, 2012)

It's meh. Sounds like something I'd expect to find on an anime fan video, so I feel a sudden and immediate dislike for it. Still good to listen to, though.

[video=youtube;LXazaIuHJCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXazaIuHJCQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;7WPj3VxDsMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=7WPj3VxDsMk[/video]
Savlonic - The Driver


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;FTdF7dvNCDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTdF7dvNCDo[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2012)

[yt]r6OuvaesBB0[/yt]

/inb4 all my posts here are deleted for low content :v


----------



## shteev (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;6xvKa-U_5y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xvKa-U_5y8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cult (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;EdBym7kv2IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EdBym7kv2IM#![/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;9laci4pv7DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9laci4pv7DY[/video]
 Daft punk! All Day every day baby!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2012)

[yt]OpGl7saUSig[/yt]


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 7, 2012)

Every body loves me --  one republic.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Listen to how amazing this is.
[video=youtube;Y1qzm3UUTrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1qzm3UUTrg[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 7, 2012)

[yt]gtKhX6Zd_Hk[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wo135x0oXo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo135x0oXo8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2012)

[yt]042ULWGgaIE[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;CI4OehU6bpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI4OehU6bpY[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UokTE-njLRA]http://youtu.be/UokTE-njLRA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 7, 2012)

^ Excellent song.
[video=youtube_share;N9MzVdxvzzs]http://youtu.be/N9MzVdxvzzs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2012)

[yt]uzw4x83cREc[/yt]


----------



## Kaii (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjBN...EEg3QTkg-O3p7nMg&index=131&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;iovcnjuf2WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iovcnjuf2WU[/video]

I love her voice


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2012)

[yt]042ULWGgaIE[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 8, 2012)

I had myself convinced that this was a Kei$ha song, I guess that's why it took so long to find it...

[video=youtube;KlyXNRrsk4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 8, 2012)

*DO NOT LISTEN TO OUTLOUD.  *This video may be disturbing to some.
_You were warned.
_
[video=youtube_share;dko0_Q3DZ2Q]http://youtu.be/dko0_Q3DZ2Q[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LudEOpAU9A0]http://youtu.be/LudEOpAU9A0[/video]

And now this.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;v50wkoofl-4]http://youtu.be/v50wkoofl-4[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;SvRt-NEuV28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvRt-NEuV28[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2012)

[yt]VvpwcrSz1VY[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 8, 2012)

This is a song about me, jk but awesome none the less
[video=youtube_share;t1plyb7R6Xg]http://youtu.be/t1plyb7R6Xg[/video]


----------



## Seian Verian (Apr 9, 2012)

Baragoroshi no Carmilla - Frontier Aja

Absolutely magnificent.

No I'm not going to post it as an embedded vid because holy hell this page is so slow to load already (Fine, it may be my fault for setting it to 100 posts per page, but really >_>; )


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 9, 2012)

[yt]1ntrtx2HBgU&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;dnXVIsMimHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnXVIsMimHY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2012)

STFU Lysol, lest I sterilize *you
[video=youtube;lnF_Zccwelk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnF_Zccwelk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 9, 2012)

[yt]077qVpQH7UY[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nw7hngk0A9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw7hngk0A9A[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8IyofPtQbSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IyofPtQbSE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;xbM5la-qxzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbM5la-qxzs[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;CDl9ZMfj6aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## apsis (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9NuC1tfJCg

Can't get over this song...apologies for the suckish video art.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice ambient track
[video=youtube;w9OteuXgxlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9OteuXgxlM[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;lexLAjh8fPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lexLAjh8fPA&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]cP5aAnqZmD4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]JU5BkwE6peI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ybA_gmWdIG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybA_gmWdIG4[/video]


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;YnwfTHpnGLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL56318F  33177FAAA7&amp;lf=mh_lolz&amp;playnext=16&amp;shuffle=648317[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]9m-iQ4rGL24[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;aoP5NGLsWR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoP5NGLsWR0[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;QyagdkIaL34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyagdkIaL34[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hmHl4P2Gg8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmHl4P2Gg8c[/video]

Isolation.


----------



## Hir (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]tTjagZYVtyY[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - song title I'm too lazy to type or copy

been listening to more of these guys recently.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 10, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Explosions in the Sky - song title I'm too lazy to type or copy
> 
> been listening to more of these guys recently.


You deserve a medal 
You might also like this group:
[video=youtube;QkzCi5mHvkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzCi5mHvkc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2012)

[yt]aqwkrMSlJHQ[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 11, 2012)

Tree Lullaby - The Gentle Waves
[video=youtube;d-f1rSflPGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-f1rSflPGo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Apr 11, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> You deserve a medal
> You might also like this group:
> [video=youtube;QkzCi5mHvkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzCi5mHvkc[/video]



I would listen to the song, since it's my favorite 65daysofstatic song (at least, that I've heard), but I already have music on.
ALSO

Between the Buried and Me - Specular Reflection
this EP is actually pretty damn good, needs more listens.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2012)

[yt]SlP05O7Dl6I[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jI0w7X2Swl4]http://youtu.be/jI0w7X2Swl4[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;HMnrl0tmd3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k[/video]

I feel like I need to be in a bar, downing my next glass as everyone begins to clear away and the cleaners come out with their mops.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;d5gQDTsBtUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5gQDTsBtUY[/video]
Sooo good...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RCD14IrOcIs]http://youtu.be/RCD14IrOcIs[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Apr 12, 2012)

GET OUT OF MY HEAD SONG!

IT WONT LEAVE! 
[video=youtube;AReEBm2g3DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AReEBm2g3DQ[/video]


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcYeCGEA83k&feature=youtube_gdata_player that is a sad section of the movie the green mile.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;kZ8KK8u9dN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ8KK8u9dN8[/video]

Just....because


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2012)

[yt]EHNj3EF9HW4[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;EDylNG9cKiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDylNG9cKiE[/video]

1:25
Oh god.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;sBW7MZhhLc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBW7MZhhLc4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Yoshida Brothers - Storm


----------



## Traven V (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the end of this song

[video=youtube_share;2CGwnwKaF10]http://youtu.be/2CGwnwKaF10[/video]


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Within Temptation - Somewhere


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 13, 2012)

Skeletal Remains by Bohren & der Club of Gore.

[yt]WUSBuer8tBY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2012)

Best one! 

[video=youtube;heO_NgN3_GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heO_NgN3_GA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 13, 2012)

[yt]-7M86NWVNPk[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;JoE6Vm-3Khs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoE6Vm-3Khs[/video]

Gotta love the 90s


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 13, 2012)

Right now I am listening to Pandora playing film scores.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;62kyABww5mU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62kyABww5mU[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;NUIZvAe3RBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUIZvAe3RBg[/video]

I always cry at the end of this song. :C


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;VjLeflQ4MDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjLeflQ4MDs[/video]

I don't even know why


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;QEekU065iw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEekU065iw0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2012)

[yt]-s6j1beqz0Y[/yt]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2012)

[yt]R45BsR7yQiQ[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vg0jE0PE5h8]http://youtu.be/vg0jE0PE5h8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2012)

[yt]reGYgw8YxjE[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;NXlSjiT6r18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXlSjiT6r18[/video]

This entire album is an absolute masterpiece. 'Tis a shame it's so obscure.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 15, 2012)

[yt]9j1lbnmL_3A[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;BWaHfVtnen4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWaHfVtnen4[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 15, 2012)

[yt]TpAECgNnWdk[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone said ''Would you fuck me'' earlier, and this has been stuck in my head ever since. :V

[video=youtube;ufDIdRyMklw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufDIdRyMklw[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XuUBV943TkY]http://youtu.be/XuUBV943TkY[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;MmYYzo0GVcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmYYzo0GVcM[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;bFTJ-dAdz0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFTJ-dAdz0A[/video]

*Mutyumu *- _ilya _- "die Ewige Wiederkunft"

It doesn't make sense for a song to be this good.
*G  O  O  D  N  E  S  S
G  R  A  C  I  O  U  S*​


----------



## Alexis Leah (Apr 16, 2012)

Iâ€™m listening to Iâ€™m sexy and I know it by LMFAO, the song is just awesome and the video is really funny.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2012)

Have listened to this on repeat all weekend for a project, animation is pretty good even if you dont like them.

[video=youtube;aDaOgu2CQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;k0ex7VFO0kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0ex7VFO0kw[/video]

It's good stuff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2012)

Trip Dancer - The Pillows


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;DHFFol-8REI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHFFol-8REI[/video]

...I want some chocolate


----------



## Cyril (Apr 16, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Noisy Pink Bubbles

Devy is a genius xD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 16, 2012)

[yt]b4hhTtrP9DM[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;gOTyD6ZYcP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOTyD6ZYcP0[/video]

Fecking epic


----------



## Traven V (Apr 16, 2012)

don't get me wrong I do like this song but this is so hilarious you've got to watch it XD

[video=youtube;YJey74gmkLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJey74gmkLY&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 16, 2012)

[yt]So_el51_jgA[/yt]


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;qX3-Evfrf6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX3-Evfrf6o[/video]

I need more of this in my life


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;k27L9n1jdIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k27L9n1jdIM[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;UVh5iZok4lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVh5iZok4lY&amp;feature=g-like&amp;context=G2fb3345ALT4z4agAGAA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 17, 2012)

Had this in my head all day for some reason, it's been a while since I listened to it
[video=youtube;bfTZ4lVavZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfTZ4lVavZI[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;FlOmxAn8GWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlOmxAn8GWw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 17, 2012)

[yt]3JCh-Jg-Fw0[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;4fK9PUJ94oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fK9PUJ94oM[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;CP0LhTRapSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0LhTRapSw[/video]

homy god his voin is* gods gift to grinds*


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;634ePah_xGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=634ePah_xGk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck yesssssssssssss new epic song 

[video=youtube;pejEqq8UrnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pejEqq8UrnU[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]OPvhUpnocx0[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;5_LxyhCJpsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_LxyhCJpsM&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]wvWJUfPEggs[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2012)

From my suggestions list 

[video=youtube;6zhNNHT7quc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zhNNHT7quc[/video]

YouTube knows me well


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]tm11MPNGKFs[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;pixw4fUPnWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pixw4fUPnWw[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;h7ItOXjA8Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7ItOXjA8Zk[/video]

Right now, I'm balancing and singing like an idiot in front of my desktop because of this song.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 20, 2012)

So, I've always liked this song.  However, the first time I saw the music video was this morning.  

I was amused.

[video=youtube;1G4isv_Fylg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=1G4isv_Fylg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;6-CllxbnGU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-CllxbnGU8[/video]
 I can't get this out of my head


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2012)

For anyone "celebrating" 4/20
[video=youtube;afdkxlaAb7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afdkxlaAb7c&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 20, 2012)

[yt]i-6vt0AgB2Q[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2012)

[yt]QgBNv7VMfAE[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2012)

New Deadmau5
[video=youtube_share;uiUAq4aVTjY]http://youtu.be/uiUAq4aVTjY[/video]


Probably my other favorite, besides Tool.

Hey, I can be diverse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;4O2wY1t4GGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O2wY1t4GGY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lQFETJqRctw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQFETJqRctw&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&amp;  index=3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FL8e-BJBFZMhv87sXMMrqDCw&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 21, 2012)

Far Horizons- Jeremy Soule


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 21, 2012)

[yt]XrA-PO1GMxA[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Apr 21, 2012)

Their best album hands down
[video=youtube;P77GfpzqDvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P77GfpzqDvQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Baloris (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y35n_1XLPy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y35n_1XLPy4[/video]

Tune.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;2rvucPusOcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rvucPusOcI[/video]


----------



## mcro (Apr 22, 2012)

Usally I am listing to Jam Bands, currently I'm listing to a concert I went to, Phish 12-28-10 in Woooosta, Ma. It was one of the best I've been too even thoug Treys voice was a lil off from a cold. I cant wait to go see them in June Back in Woooosta!

[video=youtube;c6JGaw4Eh4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6JGaw4Eh4U&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2012)

[yt]FWcRmoYoI48[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 22, 2012)

Building more electronic playlists, and making new tool ones.

Right now :

[video=youtube_share;DKdsTKE6Izs]http://youtu.be/DKdsTKE6Izs[/video]


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;XBsJ6G0wYik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBsJ6G0wYik[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fqm7Fs-O-aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqm7Fs-O-aA[/video]


----------



## triage (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;oeHtzs91Xm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeHtzs91Xm0[/video]
im blurred out


----------



## Aldino (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;jGow4nmYkkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=jGow4nmYkkA&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Leadbelly (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;G9Ymw3HboXE]http://youtu.be/G9Ymw3HboXE[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 23, 2012)

[yt]TB7ywblf7SY[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2012)

[yt]xZ04xfRY0oU[/yt]

Freaking incredible.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;WDOAIScJ2HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=WDOAIScJ2HY&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9zofmtt_8oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zofmtt_8oQ[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 24, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]xZ04xfRY0oU[/yt]
> 
> Freaking incredible.


oh how far you have come


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;_lLE2f7sttE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLE2f7sttE[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;8_fVPirQJVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_fVPirQJVM&amp;feature=related[/video]
So beautiful. ;__;


----------



## Magick (Apr 24, 2012)

Son Of The Staves Of Time - Therion


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 24, 2012)

[yt]Wt5ECKpsOR0[/yt]


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;6bMM61Y5CEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMM61Y5CEU[/video]


----------



## triage (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;DZeu29nOwjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZeu29nOwjw[/video]

i'm on a s&c bent


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;s0cRQHRy1Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0cRQHRy1Rg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;uJhixMO1kaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJhixMO1kaA[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2012)

BLAM HONEY - Artificial Angel


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2012)

[yt]OpwkxbteIFQ[/yt]


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;04mfKJWDSzI]http://youtu.be/04mfKJWDSzI[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;6PFC1y--fa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PFC1y--fa0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2012)

[yt]6G2Dya_Eb6g[/yt]

doom nightttt


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;wozKC3MNhX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wozKC3MNhX0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;R4VFGqDueJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4VFGqDueJ0[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pws4FarmAnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pws4FarmAnk[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;YoEMaWrQBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoEMaWrQBQM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LqRPSfw-SmY]http://youtu.be/LqRPSfw-SmY[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2012)

[yt]jrYRSXpIknE[/yt]

before the radiohead days they were making some of the best doom out there

but nowadays anathema's good too


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol

[video=youtube;IY2bgadHh-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=IY2bgadHh-c[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 26, 2012)

[yt]xOMz6P7D-lQ[/yt]

pretty much the best song ever


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;a68p9wWZzXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a68p9wWZzXo&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]

Love it


----------



## Sar (Apr 26, 2012)

[yt]YXTOsigTF0I[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;7TemAvbhIew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TemAvbhIew[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2012)

[yt]ASe4R9ynPpw[/yt]


----------



## triage (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;__xnowdTh84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__xnowdTh84&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2012)

For Your Malice - Lamb of God


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;o65GSQPRhhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o65GSQPRhhw[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;FcOt6mfjxeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcOt6mfjxeA[/video]

(=,l Beautiful...


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

[yt]I2R-80-7s_I[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 27, 2012)

[yt]Ph0cDjGELNU[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2012)

[yt]vegAAQm31Xg[/yt]


----------



## triage (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;4f2agWBwylE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f2agWBwylE[/video]

raver stay w/ me


----------



## Hir (Apr 27, 2012)

[yt]lgPUqdOsU5U[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;T0-2lzA7_Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0-2lzA7_Cg[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 28, 2012)

[yt]7CSXC6Xj8A0[/yt]


----------



## Muteek (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;m1vkXxn65ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1vkXxn65ec[/video]
Love this band.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 28, 2012)

[yt]awINKZ_KBi0[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;6PFC1y--fa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PFC1y--fa0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;L_jWHffIx5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E[/video]

lol


----------



## Traven V (Apr 28, 2012)

The peaceful sound of silence, it's seldom I'm not surrounded by music it's been a looooonnnggg day XD


----------



## Randolph (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;EEjxJ7pATU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjxJ7pATU4[/video]

There is no way FLA's music hasn't been in a single movie. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 28, 2012)

Listening to some tracks from ASOT

[video=youtube;opvcqdPGL0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opvcqdPGL0Q[/video]


----------



## FerretBro (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hellcat Spangled Shalala - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

90s epicness ;w; (kind of sounds like something from Eurovision, actually...)

[video=youtube;JCfAGSkhggQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCfAGSkhggQ[/video]


----------



## triage (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;kYaRV6EwI3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYaRV6EwI3U[/video]
noise and japanese man screaming "1 2 3 4" over and over again


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2012)

[yt]HQfixV3R2GU[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 29, 2012)

[yt]OHNj_eVnWyI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;2WWbro9Gy0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WWbro9Gy0A[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;uhGh9N0UkVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhGh9N0UkVY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL3223210EF35  E94A9[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2012)

[yt]QKEaQTBZwMc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;KVS5k-u_1gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVS5k-u_1gw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Plantar (May 1, 2012)

Shia LeBeouf - Rob Cantor

He's finally selling it, so I finally bought it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 1, 2012)

I've been listening to alot of Clark recently. Alot of Body Riddle, some Turning Dragon, alot of totems Flare, and some of his new album Iradelphic. All good!


----------



## Kaamos (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;vJ68ovUkw58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ68ovUkw58[/video]

bang bang


----------



## Dreaming (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;NHUn3AWOw8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHUn3AWOw8k[/video]

Gosh Armada, HD this o:


----------



## Sar (May 1, 2012)

[yt]wDe60CbIagg[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;nZr8iReEqMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZr8iReEqMQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2012)

Persian instrumental
[video=youtube;QykDfFRZfZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QykDfFRZfZ8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2012)

[yt]XFAQa3HlYYw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2012)

[yt]KT8dagdvGYw[/yt]

Randomly started to really get into this band. <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 2, 2012)

Gypsi punk, oh ah.

[video=youtube;3XUB2AslPcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XUB2AslPcc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2012)

A recently designed instrument by a luthier named Peter Biffin
[video=youtube;4_WlGn_d3KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_WlGn_d3KE&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 2, 2012)

Ever since Brutal Legend...
I've been listening to more like this.
Maybe sometimes.
[video=youtube;zeWBD7zHG8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeWBD7zHG8o[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DKdsTKE6Izs]http://youtu.be/DKdsTKE6Izs[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;cmn9iH6bHJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmn9iH6bHJc[/video]

Most things you never expected from Disney: the movie.


----------



## shteev (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;5HLtOZpTwM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HLtOZpTwM8[/video]

TAKE ME TO YOUR â€‹HIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Tdg7sKGzio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tdg7sKGzio[/video]
One of the phattest intros I've ehard in a while


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;dBdbr7SzMZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBdbr7SzMZc[/video]


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;XHz5spZIGfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHz5spZIGfM[/video]


----------



## Flippy (May 2, 2012)

[yt]2QLP4DCcOZA[/yt]
I'm trying to wind down after a day of work.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2012)

[yt]BkWx6qLUVpE[/yt]


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;8MdGedrJUFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MdGedrJUFE[/video]

Nerdcore, mang.


----------



## Traven V (May 2, 2012)

I'mma do the things
That I wanna do
I ain't got a thing
To prove to you
I'll eat my candy
With the pork and beans
Excuse my manners
If I make a scene
I ain't gonna wear
The clothes that you like
I'm fine and dandy
With the me inside
One look in the mirror
And I'm tickled pink
I don't give a hoot
About what you think
[video=youtube_share;PQHPYelqr0E]http://youtu.be/PQHPYelqr0E[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2012)

[yt]CiuE2rLrYac[/yt]

Sounds like it's straight out of hell.


----------



## Kaamos (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;8qpDcq2oBMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qpDcq2oBMw[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WhmGxA34_xg]http://youtu.be/WhmGxA34_xg[/video]

Fuck you death, for taking Peter Steele from us.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2012)

[yt]bbvBJMDbyeo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JXndaBfY5z8]http://youtu.be/JXndaBfY5z8[/video]


----------



## Magick (May 3, 2012)

End Of All Hope - Nightwish


----------



## moomooboy (May 3, 2012)

This song, mostly because i just made it myself for Mumu202 
Just fun feeling that you made for the person you admire

[video=youtube;ijfPq_SZThI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijfPq_SZThI&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;lrSfy8H0GQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrSfy8H0GQ0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;LkmGhUyhWec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkmGhUyhWec&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]

This is...This is just...I like it.


----------



## Reiko93 (May 3, 2012)

Making a sandwich listening to this.

[video=youtube;XYKUeZQbMF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKUeZQbMF0&amp;feature=related[/video]

Makes anything Epic


----------



## Kaamos (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;EmRG0Y5N8lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmRG0Y5N8lg[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2012)

Philosopher - HIZAKI Grace Project


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;giHHbaHAU1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giHHbaHAU1M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;TSd3mn4SmOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSd3mn4SmOU&amp;list=FLC7s_dpPpKQWa2rYQU8lteQ&amp;  index=7&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Cl60RPkXIpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl60RPkXIpY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2012)

I miss Armada's amazing stuff T_T

[video=youtube;suprQzkGmjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suprQzkGmjo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2012)

[yt]CiuE2rLrYac[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyKwBpvaxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyKwBpvaxBY[/video]

one of my most favorite songs ever


----------



## Magick (May 4, 2012)

Bloodlines - Dethklok


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;K-Hlufe6ZzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Hlufe6ZzY[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2012)

[yt]I3CPUUmtEcY[/yt]

Kind of like Finnish Rammstein. Oddly enough, I only know of them because of a neat flash on e621 (possibly nsfw from ads or whatever).


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2012)

[yt]0Dbr08x3E3g[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (May 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLlRQ0zWRkM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g


----------



## Bando (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;owoUbX76Kb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owoUbX76Kb8[/video]


----------



## Anubite (May 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndt9_295HfY&feature=BFa&list=PLFBFB2C28A776132C

Part of my late night music while i paint my commissions and other projects.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoQj8GGHNxU

Not historically correct, but awesome to game to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg

Just because.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;XtztvaGN92A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtztvaGN92A&feature=related[/video]
RIP Adam Yauch aka MCA.


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;CWzJ5q-SrhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWzJ5q-SrhM[/video]

Fuck I can't get enough of this track.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;2A4Km5PTu5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4Km5PTu5o&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

Beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;aDMovZYNW_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDMovZYNW_U[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xD5No_JRrZw]http://youtu.be/xD5No_JRrZw[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2012)

[yt]ePpPmH6umRQ[/yt]

That translation... I don't even


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;XLFF-7xqvxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=XLFF-7xqvxA[/video]

North Texas always gives a piece its' full justice


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2012)

[yt]ha9VnXj5Yl0[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;CP0LhTRapSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0LhTRapSw[/video]

Simple, yet fluid.


----------



## LupeBrony (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;2Fko7_SV3Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fko7_SV3Lc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;kjxSCAalsBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjxSCAalsBE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 6, 2012)

Ed Sheeran - Legohouse (or whatever it's called)

Why am I allowing myself to suffer through this.


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;GmBARzziiQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmBARzziiQA[/video]

I liked this album more than Frankenstein Girls.
Come at me bro.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 6, 2012)

[yt]hi-ykpDFKwA[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;lIMW7YygPh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIMW7YygPh4[/video]

You will never beat the shit out of a horde of angry Homestuck cosplayers with a crowbar while this song plays.

Feels bad, man.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FavUpD_IjVY]http://youtu.be/FavUpD_IjVY[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;aBR-gDJ-9cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBR-gDJ-9cM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2012)

Sad and soothing
[video=youtube;oIuafOjobYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIuafOjobYo[/video]


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Su_9TE8fSew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su_9TE8fSew[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 6, 2012)

[yt]U7IGJTS2p4E[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (May 6, 2012)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcyu0UCvSyA [/video]
The way the tempo changes in this song, and his whiskey-soaked voice. â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Kaamos (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ieHNhqnaMHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHNhqnaMHk&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;APT-05oNfsM]http://youtu.be/APT-05oNfsM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2012)

It's rare that I'll like listening to a song playing on 'popular' stations.
[video=youtube;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 7, 2012)

This makes me think of homestuck so hard

Kit, to be honest, it's really hard to dislike that song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2012)

I think this might be the one country song i actually like
[video=youtube;u4xp2lgiAjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&amp;feature=list_related&amp;playnext=  1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9ChWO-TbMNV2gDAVexT3l55[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2012)

[yt]_waWx6Ef-Gw[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Xn7q7jZEmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xn7q7jZEmY[/video]

man, I love this song, especially the lyrics at the end.


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

*Front Line Assembly - Implode
*>industrial, EBM, electroindustrial

Sample:
[video=youtube;2AhZIUrAKxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AhZIUrAKxI[/video]

Download:
http://kat.ph/front-line-assembly-implode-t1107190.html


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2012)

[yt]NJwsDlrlBu8[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

*My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
*>shoegaze, dream pop

Sample:
[video=youtube;l9-NOIalUYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9-NOIalUYU[/video]

Download:
http://kat.ph/my-bloody-valentine-loveless-t1061590.html


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2012)

[yt]2EaS3y0chjc[/yt]


----------



## ~secret~ (May 7, 2012)

This song makes me feel alright :3

[video=youtube_share;t2015S3A-lg]http://youtu.be/t2015S3A-lg[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;0J7w84RBmug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J7w84RBmug[/video]

Get off my rocks, I love music in games. This one is chill and dangerous.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 7, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> [video=youtube_share;FavUpD_IjVY]http://youtu.be/FavUpD_IjVY[/video]



I love you to no conceivable end for this.


----------



## Lunar (May 8, 2012)

^ Fucking yes.
[video=youtube;t45i8cjHzko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t45i8cjHzko[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;RmqfHIWphZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmqfHIWphZ8&amp;feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2012)

[yt]vN8xQ2OPxPw[/yt]


----------



## triage (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;9WyS3zhivEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WyS3zhivEY[/video]
if crim3s were my parents things would be different around here


----------



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

Perpetuous Dreamer â€“ The Sound of Goodbye (Armin's Tribal Feel radio edit)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2012)

[yt]1TUArB9FWRU[/yt]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

Make it Ruff - Rotator


----------



## Mxpklx (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;j1HeIpHMC_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1HeIpHMC_o[/video]


----------



## moomooboy (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;UsQ9hkBNOgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsQ9hkBNOgc[/video]


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uQWMZwx_AIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQWMZwx_AIg[/video]

Buddy of mine got me into rap, ill listen to pretty much anything though.


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;GW72Gmqjse4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW72Gmqjse4[/video]


----------



## triage (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;4F-CpE73o2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F-CpE73o2M[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;cLQraVQqZgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLQraVQqZgw[/video]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;tosnLO1eG48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tosnLO1eG48[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lo-EmtXbFRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-EmtXbFRg[/video]

I blame you, Tybalt!


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2012)

[yt]TM-8mdo6tlU[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2012)

[yt]cndZYrNaaE4[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;_y3o4okKXMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y3o4okKXMU[/video]

fucking amazing


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6DcfXVL0mh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DcfXVL0mh0[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8BnbJeJ3qGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BnbJeJ3qGE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;pbSMswY0d00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbSMswY0d00&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 10, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile (Album)


----------



## Lunar (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hhHj9qGmdE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhHj9qGmdE8[/video]
Because fuck you I love this movie.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2012)

[yt]46U2y-lO344[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;R82OM5tzcrk]http://youtu.be/R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 10, 2012)

My mate rambling on about skyrim and his new character


----------



## Sevipervert (May 10, 2012)

The Man Machine - Kraftwerk


----------



## Traven V (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hhsBre0VIYM]http://youtu.be/hhsBre0VIYM[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;dyMTX4vZNpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMTX4vZNpI&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


;_;


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;vCZ1YteCv5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCZ1YteCv5M[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;HMLp29KQlzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMLp29KQlzc&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2012)

[yt]vGIuN_VOJZI[/yt]


----------



## Mxpklx (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;A1U-MGTerwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1U-MGTerwo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;VA4KnZriECY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA4KnZriECY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Plantar (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;KigS-HkcINs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=KigS-HkcINs[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;9ftP6N-b1d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ftP6N-b1d0[/video]
Because Iji.
Go download it,
and play it
NOW.


----------



## Ariosto (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yvr15O0TVtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvr15O0TVtc[/video]

I'd make this a country's national anthem in a second.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 11, 2012)

Music for giant clusterfuck air battle. Beautiful track IMO
[video=youtube;WUc0XIy-GuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUc0XIy-GuM&amp;feature=related[/video]
Q^Q


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 11, 2012)

[yt]3tkiDlQ8ggU[/yt]

Absolutely mind-blowing.


----------



## Kaamos (May 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;7e1PkTUJ2iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e1PkTUJ2iU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jn9BnnDQBaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn9BnnDQBaE[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 12, 2012)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG_tQZMUK00[/video]
This remix isn't horrible.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 12, 2012)

[yt]sD_WI3ntFYc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QDeEB4GjTHQ]http://youtu.be/QDeEB4GjTHQ[/video]

Pretty well done, I'd say...


----------



## Lunar (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;pq4B4HkGvG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq4B4HkGvG8&amp;feature=related[/video]
Yeah.


----------



## Plantar (May 13, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Yeah.


SOOOO much nostalgia. I've got the soundtrack to the Goofy Movie on my iPod. :J

[video=youtube;wzdTv7d72O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzdTv7d72O0[/video]


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2012)

A mix of Volbeat songs. I'll be seeing them live next week, so I figure I should brush up.


----------



## Kaamos (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;wESpXvwHloc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wESpXvwHloc[/video]

The bomb blows air backwards, there's no time to scream


----------



## Viridis (May 14, 2012)

Listening to a playlist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iPke-86a_s&feature=BFa&list=PLBC373D3B3FB968D4

I'll admit, the first music video gets a little strange...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;UtPTvyjtx3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtPTvyjtx3g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2012)

[yt]6ZN86BvoHkI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;lhV4-bnshsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhV4-bnshsU[/video]

this song always makes me giggle


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2012)

[yt]yuKSa-Wh7nw[/yt]


----------



## triage (May 15, 2012)

Spoiler: nsfw video for antwon - skullcrush



[video=youtube;5E0AQYTu_-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E0AQYTu_-o[/video]


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;eOofWzI3flA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOofWzI3flA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;YJVmu6yttiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVmu6yttiw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for posting so many! I <3 Skrillex, and this is just an awesome vid. :3
[video=youtube;2cXDgFwE13g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

WARNING: This is amazing 

[video=youtube;2gLWQIm9qP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gLWQIm9qP4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DWQUvvgw2Dk]http://youtu.be/DWQUvvgw2Dk[/video]


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;x02fMUmtzLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x02fMUmtzLg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2012)

[yt]JCBgVzmu8D8[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;-3GSg1x3p9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3GSg1x3p9Q&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## triage (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;3SUWKsaiGrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SUWKsaiGrg[/video]

so bad its based


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2012)

[yt]-sXo0c45oj0[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

[yt]PSO0lCO3TIg[/yt]


----------



## Bando (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;aCA4yiPfFIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCA4yiPfFIg[/video]
My body was not prepared for his swag


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;1cGsgEOkmbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cGsgEOkmbs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 16, 2012)

[yt]dAMu8EIOVIw[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2012)

Halls Of Science 4 by Aperture Science Psychoacoustics Laboratory


----------



## Cyril (May 16, 2012)

Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion (off the album Storm Corrosion)

I wonder if it involves storm corrosion?


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zPHzknP7jNQ]http://youtu.be/zPHzknP7jNQ[/video]


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2012)

I love going through random music, and finally finding something that I think sounds nice :>

[video=youtube;lQnNGZvz42c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQnNGZvz42c&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;c9YQ5N6qXJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YQ5N6qXJU[/video]


----------



## triage (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nj0jiEIyT24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj0jiEIyT24[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;mJkzOxWPA4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJkzOxWPA4k[/video]


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2012)

Blast from the past.

[video=youtube;oNXzMBA9VU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNXzMBA9VU4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 16, 2012)

[yt]vAHOfKL3Toc[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (May 16, 2012)

Sampling some Doors today

[video=youtube_share;i27t5txCrwg]http://youtu.be/i27t5txCrwg[/video]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;2EC3ggFv7cY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EC3ggFv7cY[/video] :3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mmr_nNcXewA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmr_nNcXewA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]

i need more of this.

I need all of it.


----------



## Bando (May 17, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> i need more of this.
> 
> I need all of it.


I have their album and single :3

[video=youtube;9xIvXbr0GOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xIvXbr0GOo[/video]


----------



## triage (May 17, 2012)

this sounds like lcd soundsystem. exceptï»¿ instead of james murphy, the frontman is that drunk homeless black guy who yells at women and everyone crosses the street to avoid

[video=youtube;sticXkHxZC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sticXkHxZC4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;nvhYvcv46MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvhYvcv46MA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2012)

[yt]UARiGk1_e_k[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;-_NrQd8e84I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_NrQd8e84I[/video]


----------



## Sar (May 18, 2012)

[yt]iKsgKCAzYRY[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 18, 2012)

(unblock link because i'm in school at the moment)
http://www.unblockyoutube.us/search.php?get=L3OXzkws5UvZX1PHKyaTGA8KAHClj%2B826GZwRiigr9IyLjYG9ARuOuVVVuGkiPLrU3n6uP%2Fqk71Pp00%2FIOwnELWnYAqJ5%2F5HjeVe8ViZJ9Z9wAuyjeh7i6SICJU2YBz9&sa=534ea21b&opt=3

Love it :3


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGmUsJvRv7U

Because I've had it stuck in my head since I had a _Fallout_ day earlier this week.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;0fvZIj9yjWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fvZIj9yjWc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 18, 2012)

[yt]PUhZSd20ZSE[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;FoQIuDEHVng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoQIuDEHVng[/video]


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 18, 2012)

Only because I just went and saw the movie. Best. Comedy. Ever.
[video=youtube;YIgzKsZEVH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIgzKsZEVH8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 19, 2012)

[yt]QRQyJuWxmj8[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;idgHFXjyJMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idgHFXjyJMw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Saiko (May 19, 2012)

[yt]BdkPdhDMLaU[/yt]


----------



## TheSkitch (May 19, 2012)

Been reminiscing back to the amazing THPS soundtracks of old and this has been stuck with me for the last few days! 
[video=youtube;36a6KI6o9VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36a6KI6o9VY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 19, 2012)

[yt]oH4HIn5Pfvg[/yt]

Normally, I dislike power metal from what I heard, but I love this album and especially this song.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2012)

[yt]w67gESEKuPo[/yt]

More Finnish Rammstein


----------



## clovercat (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to Rainbow by Basshunter. X3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2012)

[yt]pq0mmrt6AO8[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (May 21, 2012)

Face Down by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QFVMxEandM


----------



## Kaamos (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;S-x95Q0SJfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-x95Q0SJfY[/video]

breet breet pizza rolls


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 21, 2012)

[yt]lXwBuqYWUg0[/yt]

Haven't listened to Assemblage in a while.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 21, 2012)

If I could find any quality recordings of Jorge Sarmientos' Marimba Concerto, I'd listen to that :C


----------



## Ariosto (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;owddukdxFv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owddukdxFv4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2012)

[yt]GcmLjvTkjC0[/yt]

Really neat funeral doom.


----------



## Kaamos (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;f7jSig5_N3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7jSig5_N3o[/video]


----------



## triage (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ob3ktDxAjWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob3ktDxAjWI[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MOFSdv6js30]http://youtu.be/MOFSdv6js30[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 22, 2012)

[yt]AW_xc3g1aVE[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 22, 2012)

I love Sejourne's writing style. Reminds me of wine and Venice while still being passionate and violent at times.
Goes from romantic to expressive, to paced, and then all around. I love it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVMsKd4IpJ0&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL25Gbh-pQy3H7z5E0scHo6Q


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 22, 2012)

[yt]nD51LDq3BbU[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;lo_Uj_A4iPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo_Uj_A4iPU[/video]


----------



## JoshPotter52 (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;E3m-XH1Kij0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3m-XH1Kij0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ypOCer_d_nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypOCer_d_nw&amp;feature=related[/video]

Listen to this if you're feeling epic. ^_^


----------



## Sergalmedic (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;a3RjoT1yhbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3RjoT1yhbQ[/video]
I just wish that this song had more of its namesake flute. Quips aside, awesome island-relaxin' song.


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 22, 2012)

This song always helps whenever I'm feeling down. (Minor rap warning)

[video=youtube;MfNjBS1n0cY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfNjBS1n0cY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 22, 2012)

[yt]XyoRyiHbHdE[/yt]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;AhJVDCLe5nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhJVDCLe5nw[/video]

           Â¤Ã¸â€žÂ¸Â¨Â°ÂºÂ¤Ã¸â€žÂ¸Â¸â€žÃ¸Â¤ÂºÂ°Â¨Â¸â€žÃ¸Â¤Âº  Â°Â¨
 Â¨Â°ÂºÂ¤Ã¸â€žÂ¸NightcoreÂ¸â€žÃ¸Â¤ÂºÂ°Â¨
 Â¸â€žÃ¸Â¤ÂºÂ°Â¨FOREVER``Â°ÂºÂ¤ï»¿


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zPHzknP7jNQ]http://youtu.be/zPHzknP7jNQ[/video]


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;lV_Fx9L7A_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV_Fx9L7A_o[/video]


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;h2JVEJK6Nlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2JVEJK6Nlc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KnMnILYMwlc]http://youtu.be/KnMnILYMwlc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;yAutWPgHHYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAutWPgHHYY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2012)

Best track on the first mission. 
[video=youtube;Yik4Vxh61wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yik4Vxh61wc&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2012)

[yt]4Ajt9oi1Y7I[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 23, 2012)

Pretty sure this one should come with a NSFW warning...

[video=youtube_share;_zROEfeUSUs]http://youtu.be/_zROEfeUSUs[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FZcGc-nbLco]http://youtu.be/FZcGc-nbLco[/video]


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2012)

I can't exactly embed soundcloud, so here's a link.

http://soundcloud.com/buygore/document-one-tainted-dub-mix


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2012)

[yt]LIpfY0J5lAo[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 23, 2012)

[yt]eem8CquYfqc[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;nftxDrStny8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nftxDrStny8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2012)

[yt]iH_bdwCNpPQ[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (May 24, 2012)

It's a song about me, lol jk
[video=youtube_share;HIAQQvf5qYo]http://youtu.be/HIAQQvf5qYo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2012)

[yt]InUh7k1I60k[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;RrCiQus4oMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrCiQus4oMk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Y0Q2RWNLdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y0Q2RWNLdc&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 26, 2012)

[yt]lE309orsgSA[/yt]

it feeds my faggotry~~~


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 26, 2012)

[yt]2rvucPusOcI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;VA4KnZriECY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA4KnZriECY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 26, 2012)

Euphoooooooooooria


----------



## Plantar (May 26, 2012)

The Ballad of Holywood Jack and The Rage Kage - Tenacious D

Favorite song from their new album.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Wkr21Be0nr4]http://youtu.be/Wkr21Be0nr4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;W6e9XzTz5CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6e9XzTz5CM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 29, 2012)

Song: Demonon Vrosis
Artist: Rotting Christ
Album: Aealo
Genre: Black Metal
Year: 2010

[yt]MHW2CF4GF-8#[/yt]


----------



## Bread (May 29, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]lE309orsgSA[/yt]
> 
> it feeds my faggotry~~~



Alcest makes some pretty beautiful music. Mixing black metal and shoegaze is truly a beautiful thing


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 29, 2012)

Song: What Fresh Hell
Artist: Leviathan
Album: Tentacles of Whorror
Genre: Black Metal
Year: 2004

[yt]nqLerhsLKr8[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qhiWRXMSXWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhiWRXMSXWs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;7AfMEhrRvHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfMEhrRvHw&feature=g-u-u[/video]
This shyte


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;6mYAAVkDUME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mYAAVkDUME&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 30, 2012)

[yt]l0gtxTa9vhU[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;c_shzyN4UlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_shzyN4UlU&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 30, 2012)

[yt]TvvPjclfZHo[/yt]


----------



## Bread (May 30, 2012)

good ol' psychedelic garage rock
[video=youtube;rLOjXN-V848]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLOjXN-V848&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 30, 2012)

Something truly inspiring tonight, jk something silly 
[video=youtube_share;k1UuEHmxG0U]http://youtu.be/k1UuEHmxG0U[/video]


----------



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

Chinese - Graeme Norgate


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2012)

Mother McKnight by Clark on my iPod. One of my favorite rare IDM songs ever.


----------



## Bread (May 30, 2012)

Corwin Cross said:


> Mother McKnight by Clark on my iPod. One of my favorite rare IDM songs ever.



Great choice! You familiar with Bibio and fourtet ?


----------



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

SMiLE.DK - Butterfly (Upswing Mix)


----------



## Kaamos (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jw8MQlQJ2mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw8MQlQJ2mM[/video]

MUHAHAHAHA

MUHAHAHAHA

MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dreaming (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;S1aUag6wGTo]http://youtu.be/S1aUag6wGTo[/video]

I haven't stopped listening to this.


----------



## triage (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;gAg3uMlNyHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAg3uMlNyHA[/video]


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Tratledge's fan renditions of musics. And yes, I know he has an FA account.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 31, 2012)

[yt]uiXyExTy-Ag[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;PGYkNBg9KYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGYkNBg9KYQ[/video]

I just love the tone of this one.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;eU2GcuAm6EI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU2GcuAm6EI&amp;feature=related[/video]

AWWW YEAH


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Z_Ys3BO_4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_Ys3BO_4M[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 2, 2012)

*Go-qualia â€“ 'Kether'

*For once, everything just seems right in the world.


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;QBFhi9PE96o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBFhi9PE96o&amp;feature=related[/video]
Knife Party never disappoints.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2012)

[yt]VqjjeAJCL9o[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bHDErmJpSMs]http://youtu.be/bHDErmJpSMs[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 2, 2012)

is has been stuck in my head all day
[video=youtube;9y7ACSyxWS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y7ACSyxWS0[/video]

Not sure if Me Gusta or not


----------



## Traven V (Jun 2, 2012)

Love the lyrics to this one

[video=youtube_share;F2Dy9K7ohfY]http://youtu.be/F2Dy9K7ohfY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2012)

'Black Shadows of the Wraith' by Striborg from the album 'Black Hatred in a  Ghostly Corner'


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 3, 2012)

edit:

[video=youtube;JdMHSkBCR0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMHSkBCR0w&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]

holt shit


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://youtu.be/ItZyaOlrb7E[/video]


----------



## Viridis (Jun 3, 2012)

Good playlist, if you like music from films (Inception, Thin Red Line, Pirates of the Caribbean, Lion King, etc).  All by Hans Zimmer, apparently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXjmoiAQPs8&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BcO6xKYbticp1u5ufzfnA-


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;_nigoAg9C_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nigoAg9C_4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 3, 2012)

[yt]vqOuY8MeuYQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2012)

I met this guy at the local furbowl Saturday
[video=youtube;JLetjqe4MUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLetjqe4MUU[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;9E7MPl4G2Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E7MPl4G2Qc[/video]

God, I love Doom II's OST.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous
[video=youtube;XheJnmLAwhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XheJnmLAwhk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;1IOe_AL6joA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IOe_AL6joA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 3, 2012)

[yt]1pXHRY0JzGs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 4, 2012)

Certainly not techno!
[video=youtube;rKq_MNU95pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKq_MNU95pA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rTiGlNDnOtE]http://youtu.be/rTiGlNDnOtE[/video]


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 4, 2012)

Studio Killers - All Men Are Pigs
[video=youtube;OPtsGqnuEPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPtsGqnuEPU[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2012)

Metallica - Wherever I May Roam 
[video=youtube;S5TnPjOd_To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5TnPjOd_To&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;o1WLprrq62U]http://youtu.be/o1WLprrq62U[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;waBb-UM5m4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waBb-UM5m4g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;NeYJVA-DrbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeYJVA-DrbU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 4, 2012)

This Will Destroy You - Reprise

yeah I still listen to this, shut it :V


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;bKf7r6j5bwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKf7r6j5bwc[/video]

<3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 5, 2012)

'Ghostly Melancholy' by Claustrophobia on the album 'Black Hatred in a Ghostly  Corner'

Omg that friggen zebra of yours ALWAYS matches the pace of the music I listen to. ._.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 5, 2012)

Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion - ... - ...


----------



## Randolph (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautifully depressing.

[video=youtube;fXnQzrTD_rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXnQzrTD_rY[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;O2djOhXfw2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2djOhXfw2g[/video]

This song is so fucking awesome


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2012)

5:05 in is my favorite, MeÃ° blÃ³Ã°nasir

[video=youtube;Rc-FWL626uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc-FWL626uI[/video]

I always sing to it. ~oowayoo wayoh oowayooowayoh~


----------



## Randolph (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;NI5EOhCir1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI5EOhCir1E[/video]

THAT *BITCH*.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yoN6XfyQsr4]http://youtu.be/yoN6XfyQsr4[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;7r2ovOwolA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=7r2ovOwolA8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 5, 2012)

'Wandering the Wilderness of Eternal Misery' by Striborg on the album  'Ghostwoodlands'

[yt]0OthvzsEcxk[/yt]


Spoiler: Part 2



[yt]CvTzEOqDAJ0[yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zysr4weluSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zysr4weluSM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mDsqpeiTqg8]http://youtu.be/mDsqpeiTqg8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2012)

German guy playing Arab instrument
[video=youtube;YKHMKQku5P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKHMKQku5P4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;JTNXgzSpiTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTNXgzSpiTU[/video]

...I don't know why


----------



## Traven V (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KMdZq1DU-40]http://youtu.be/KMdZq1DU-40[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 6, 2012)

'Ridorii' by Furries in a Blender on the album 'The Violet Kingdom'

[yt]GKkMJvuJRsc[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;lh2foR1obKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh2foR1obKU[/video]

I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence I am Providence 

And Providence is me


----------



## triage (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;W7c3wRzUUjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7c3wRzUUjs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 7, 2012)

'Laying Fire Upon Apep' by Nile on the album 'Ithyphallic'

[yt]SNmC1RP3I4A[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 7, 2012)

*Everything Goes Cold - I Will Harness the Powers of Darkness to Destroy You*

Futurama samples. Why the hell not?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jun 7, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> 'Laying Fire Upon Apep' by Nile on the album 'Ithyphallic'



mynigga.jpg

Fanisk - IV (from their album Noontide) - Absolutely amazing BM song. (if you can ignore NSBM lyrics/imagery of course)
[video=youtube;433-OKyK_1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433-OKyK_1Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;P--NnIu_8mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P--NnIu_8mQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

I freaking love that game's soundtrack.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;rYBgWgjjgxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYBgWgjjgxQ&amp;list=PL538501A9F54AC74E&amp;index=  1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

oh man I want the new album so fucking bad


----------



## Haeua_Aehao (Jun 8, 2012)

Heartwork - CarcassEvery time I listen to this it gets stuck in my head for a few days.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 8, 2012)

'Mirdautas Vras' by Summoning on the album 'Oath Bound'

[yt]EtrLUVTZ4gk[/yt]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jun 8, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> 'Mirdautas Vras' by Summoning on the album 'Oath Bound'



icame.jpg

My favourite track by Summoning has to be Farewell though. One of the most beautiful songs i've ever heard.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it normal to be depressed and listen to depressing music?
[video=youtube_share;OCbcz9M_LNc]http://youtu.be/OCbcz9M_LNc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;l2iAufNX0X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2iAufNX0X4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;N7OPZOBJZyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7OPZOBJZyI[/video]

I love this <33


----------



## Oly (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Traven V (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent album Oly I <3 concept albums

[video=youtube_share;T4psU7Ttop4]http://youtu.be/T4psU7Ttop4[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yHsLuwdjbkI]http://youtu.be/yHsLuwdjbkI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;oOHdA7KCDHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOHdA7KCDHo[/video]

oh my god this album is so fucking amazing


----------



## Oly (Jun 9, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Excellent album Oly I <3 concept albums
> 
> [video=youtube_share;T4psU7Ttop4]http://youtu.be/T4psU7Ttop4[/video]



Lamb Lies Down is indeed fantastic. a couple weeks ago I was listening to it every day 2 or 3 times. 

Haven't been listenign a lot of Floyd lately. Wish You Were Here and Animals are definitely the ones I've gravitated towards the most.

Also been listening to this a lot:


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2012)

[yt]ZZ5LpwO-An4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 9, 2012)

@Oly I've heard of them before but never really heard them so I guess I'll check them out sometime.

[video=youtube_share;BQ9YtJC-Kd8]http://youtu.be/BQ9YtJC-Kd8[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8eBL2MtlOjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eBL2MtlOjg[/video]
Riding the Nightingale by Mark Lanegan. It's so powerful and so beautiful. ;__;


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 9, 2012)

[yt]v562qEFgeT4[/yt]


Don't judge me!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BNZzJELbFRI]http://youtu.be/BNZzJELbFRI[/video]

Go ahead...judge me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 10, 2012)

[yt]_d44zZYUaAw[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 10, 2012)

manwithoutabody's dramatic readings which are wonderful.


----------



## mcro (Jun 10, 2012)

Phish live from bonnaroo, on youtube right now! epic concert so far


----------



## Randolph (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;yiL-VCOR8uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiL-VCOR8uw[/video]

Ascension.

1:56.5 gives me a wave of chills every time.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 10, 2012)

MP3 is on *RANDOM
*
[video=youtube_share;XhBBfbXDvlY]http://youtu.be/XhBBfbXDvlY[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

At this very moment: Deru - Echoes of Me

[video=youtube;h33QQo3_3Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h33QQo3_3Ok[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;j_ydTWH4pjc]http://youtu.be/j_ydTWH4pjc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 11, 2012)

This epic remix 

[video=youtube;jt-ujc3Fh0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt-ujc3Fh0I[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 11, 2012)

'En Memoria' by Acid Enema on the album 'Acid Enema'

[yt]-h75oj7iA1k[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;6L9QTWnfYws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L9QTWnfYws&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLA2A3106E588  411E9[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NU75uz0b8EU]http://youtu.be/NU75uz0b8EU[/video]


----------



## Oly (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2012)

'Shroud of Encrypticon' by Devourment on the album 'Molesting the Decapitated'

[yt]GrHNVEzOcdU[/yt]


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2012)

[yt]658rauN9EUE[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2012)

'Coprophagial Asphyxiation' by Kraanium on the album 'Post Mortal Coital  Fixation'

[yt]vJEHV19riyU[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;UmhA-iCWzBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmhA-iCWzBo&amp;list=FL5ZVxj3rb8Jd7pexkoJla1Q&amp;index=25&amp;feat  ure=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2012)

'Raven's Eye View' by A Forest of Stars on the album 'Opportunistic Thieves of  Spring'

[yt]vegAAQm31Xg[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jun 13, 2012)

fat neckbeard and lmfao reject rap over trill beat and goes harder than 98% of rappers anyway

[video=youtube;f6jLdaI0eVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6jLdaI0eVg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2012)

'Ahrimanic Trance' by Wolves in the Throne Room on the album 'Black Cascade'

[yt]xdbOnt4vchU[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;YsLVWRTTRgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=YsLVWRTTRgM&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Uokp0aEiT-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uokp0aEiT-A[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

[yt]0J7UPSh2Xxw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2012)

[yt]TUIHA4wvcNc[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;axVC8bLo-jo]http://youtu.be/axVC8bLo-jo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2012)

So fucking weird. Love it.

[yt]sCOlwpQPJIk&t=1m13s[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZDe15aR04iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDe15aR04iE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2012)

'Befouling the Hearts of Deities' by Satan's Almighty Penis on the album 'Into  the Cunt of Chaos'

[yt]mf4ZwMfAwmg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PrZZfaDp02o]http://youtu.be/PrZZfaDp02o[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 15, 2012)

Sean Truby & Craig Purvis - Beyond The Horizon


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2012)

[yt]vJEHV19riyU[/yt]


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT3GQRjHuGk&feature=g-hist


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Uba1JM83Nxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uba1JM83Nxk[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;6cs8zk0jxeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cs8zk0jxeU&amp;feature=related[/video]

WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;rXPfovXw2tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXPfovXw2tw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]




I shit you not


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 16, 2012)

Tilt & Paul van Dyk - Rendezvous (Orkidea remix)


----------



## Traven V (Jun 16, 2012)

here is a little known song, that sounds like Slipknot but isn't?

[video=youtube_share;jBJGj99Yr4c]http://youtu.be/jBJGj99Yr4c[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2012)

"My hand is tired, my heart aches"
[video=youtube;MLMnpB51vVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLMnpB51vVM[/video]


----------



## m0rla (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;K82P7mK1CG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K82P7mK1CG8[/video]
ohGr - chaoS


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Si8qP_isBb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si8qP_isBb4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 17, 2012)

'Blooming Blades' by ChthoniC on the album 'Mirror of Retribution'

[yt]npPBoFOD374[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MnTjssERUNY]http://youtu.be/MnTjssERUNY[/video]


----------



## Classik (Jun 18, 2012)

Everything by LemÃ¢itre <3

http://soundcloud.com/serious-url/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;TVVwm2PsWv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVVwm2PsWv0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 18, 2012)

'Slurping the Vaginal Pus' by Kraanium on the album 'Post Mortal Coital  Fixation'

[yt]lSfzCEoGsPw[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;iqT0iFZifgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqT0iFZifgw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 18, 2012)

'Crack Whore Pounding' by Kraanium on the album 'Post Mortal Coital  Fixation'

[yt]dP2Olacbwdw[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;2O_sEB1o3ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O_sEB1o3ck[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 18, 2012)

'NÃ¥r Himmelen Klarner' by Burzum on the album 'Det Som Engang Var'

[yt]gEKGB-gjVng[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tFSBXQ6ayLw]http://youtu.be/tFSBXQ6ayLw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 19, 2012)

Kernkraft 400 - Zombie Nation

Getting all nostalgic. =P


----------



## Magick (Jun 19, 2012)

Delerium - Nature's Kingdom

A nice, calming trance song to even me out


----------



## Traven V (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AEd1veu6Odo]http://youtu.be/AEd1veu6Odo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2012)

[yt]_v5_XsnlbSY[/yt]


----------



## Torn_from_sanity (Jun 20, 2012)

A Day to Remember - You should have killed me when you had the chance.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2012)

'III-3' by Aosoth on the album 'III'


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;u3FMWiTtMgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3FMWiTtMgo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2012)

'III-6' by Aosoth on the album 'III'


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;RcsNZ491VIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcsNZ491VIo[/video]

Why is she so awesome?


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;anvDbCK_ODI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anvDbCK_ODI[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LbcfAlGuqVE]http://youtu.be/LbcfAlGuqVE[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently I like music that sounds like it should be played in an elevator. Like this here:

[video=youtube;sgxBEGr72Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgxBEGr72Vs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been on a mystic music trip lately
[video=youtube;n7PMo1PnkXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7PMo1PnkXM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;pyQ42Ysd4Uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyQ42Ysd4Uc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2012)

'The Call of a Thousand Souls' by The Eye on the album 'Supremacy'

[yt]OGLVF_0_Z4I[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lDQwewROGLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDQwewROGLA[/video]

for whom the bell tolls


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2012)

é‚ªç¥žã®å©šç¤¼ã€å„€ã¯æ„›ã¨çŸ¥ã‚‹ã€‚' by Imperial Circus Dead Decadence on the album  'ç‹‚ãŠã—ãå’²ã„ãŸå‡„æƒ¨ãªéª¸ã¯å¥ã§ã€æ„›ãŠã—ãè£‚ã„ãŸå°‘å¥³ã¯è–é¤ã®è©žã‚’è¬³ã†'

[yt]BLMVU8ZSEVI[/yt]


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 21, 2012)

Damnit, why do I love Gran Turismo music so much?

[video=youtube;_BDasfJ9dk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=_BDasfJ9dk8[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;1ajKfonXsFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ajKfonXsFo[/video]
catch me, banana...


----------



## Randolph (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;0kLpRoUPS8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kLpRoUPS8U[/video]

We all need some shitty EBM once in a while.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 21, 2012)

Something that isn't trance

[video=youtube;o3Rp_0hoNTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3Rp_0hoNTY[/video]

Still love it


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2012)

'MeningslÃ¶sheten' by DrÃ¥psnatt on the album 'Skelepht'


----------



## Magick (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;aLse7g_Nfuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLse7g_Nfuo[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;F2pugnHk3Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2pugnHk3Tc&feature=g-u-u[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 22, 2012)

'The Hieroglyph' by Aarni on the album 'Tohcoth'

[yt]v3M-Din3h7A[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 22, 2012)

I still enjoy this song...

[video=youtube;1TB1x67Do5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TB1x67Do5U[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2012)

'Snake Corpse' by Anthelion on the album 'Bloodshed Rebefallen'

[yt]VF8a5Y4GVFs[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;AfX6Nj_OyDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfX6Nj_OyDo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2012)

'Sleep Mirrored' by Shape Of Despair on the album 'Illusion's Play'

[yt]lD8kCf1Tmfo[/yt]


----------



## HillyRoars (Jun 24, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/rawkz0rz/explode-joygasm-discover THIS.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;pk225_E2PRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk225_E2PRI[/video]

Shit just got real.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RHJb87nNsGY]http://youtu.be/RHJb87nNsGY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2012)

'Emaciated Holy Figure' by Incantation on the album 'Mortal Throne of Nazarene'

[yt]VNug9iYDOmc[/yt]


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;9wv78cFKUoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wv78cFKUoI&amp;feature=related[/video]

Love this BGM.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;WrGgCIyyU8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrGgCIyyU8I[/video]
DOn't understand the words, but I *really* like her voice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;3O2jQNNU9p8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O2jQNNU9p8[/video]


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2012)

_Morning Comes_
by Delta Rae
from _Carry the Fire_ (2012)

I kinda like how they've changed it from the version that was on their EP back in 2010. It's much more upbeat now.

[video=youtube;Xmw1PK0e-bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=S9u6dJnl0wY&amp;v=Xmw1PK0e-bk&amp;annotation_id=annotation_191034&amp;feature=iv[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 25, 2012)

[yt]ggBQC52SLis[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;UbGgO7Rjt5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbGgO7Rjt5U[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a CD with this on it a while back
[video=youtube;DRodKYrGGeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRodKYrGGeU&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL3E2F37CDE776B1DC[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 25, 2012)

'Epitome 02' by Blut aus Nord on the album '777 - Sect(s)'

[yt]Ji-_tMa5m0Y[/yt]


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2012)

_Forgive the Children We Once Were_
by Delta Rae
from _Carry the Fire_ (2012)

[video=youtube;VlZ9foGO79o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlZ9foGO79o[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Jun 25, 2012)

Audioslave- Like a Stone
[video=youtube;7QU1nvuxaMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;xnbttU7xpaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbttU7xpaU[/video]

Raise the light from the setting sun,
Better now with you than with anyone,
Over and over it traces my mind,
Over and over and all the time.

I sometimes hate how obscure these guys are. I have to write the lyrics myself, and I almost always come across that one fucking line that I just cannot understand.


----------



## Magick (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zwn0MefXCK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwn0MefXCK8[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 26, 2012)

Randolph said:


> [video=youtube;0kLpRoUPS8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kLpRoUPS8U[/video]
> 
> We all need some shitty EBM once in a while.



You need some real people EBM

[yt]G8t5rAIV3WY[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;SJcgEvXp9VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJcgEvXp9VI[/video]


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

_Lost in the Echo_
by Linkin Park
from _Living Things_ (2012)

[video=youtube;QkTCHq_4SPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkTCHq_4SPw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;erog0qc1REI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erog0qc1REI[/video]

*THA-THA-THUNDAH*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;8fu0EwUCfM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fu0EwUCfM0[/video]

1:02
God damn.

As taken from a comment I posted on Last.fm...

_"A mental panoramic painting. Black skies. Red clouds emitting from intense fires and explosions. Enormous black industrial structures towering over you. You walk in with your sword, your only source of comfort, knowing that there's no going back.
This is it. This is the final showdown."_

You know...
Sometimes, I love that I can so easily blend music with my imagination. I'd love to become an artist someday, carefully designing albums to my mental paradigm until everything's perfect. Hopefully I'd be able to express what my brain truly processes with music rather than with words.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 26, 2012)

'Feeble Screams From Forest' by Burzum on the album 'Burzum / Aske'

[yt]7BHYAjCX6n8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;iWrg3hgH4Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWrg3hgH4Jg[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;siRzVkcBEu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siRzVkcBEu0[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jun 26, 2012)

^Earth is rad, really digging their change of pace

[video=youtube;Gb0Rs_-Hsjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb0Rs_-Hsjo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 26, 2012)

[yt]1iZzt-2jgyk[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my god
What the fuck
My mind has just been completely blown
The song alone was amazing but this video...
Wow this is one of the most uh... interesting things I've ever seen
*WARNING:* NSFW and VERY graphic and disturbing (think Aphex twin, but I would say this makes stuff like Rubber Johnny look normal)

[video=youtube;iT19OpeX1NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT19OpeX1NE[/video]
Oh and don't watch if you're eating :V


----------



## Traven V (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a gem of a song, like indy/alternative/rock music and depressed play this XD
[video=youtube;4FcIkMIAe2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FcIkMIAe2Q&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 27, 2012)

[yt]n74Dn596S5M[/yt]


----------



## Lukar (Jun 27, 2012)

_Powerless_
by Linkin Park
from _Living Things_ (2012)

[video=youtube;Rfk5VL-oZLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfk5VL-oZLg[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;e09DQEh0-14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e09DQEh0-14[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;YKtZJjY8RtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKtZJjY8RtI[/video]

I freaking love this guy.

Can't find the seven minute version, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;gIzKWhHpMnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIzKWhHpMnU[/video]

Minimal just doesn't get any better than this.

It's like vacuuming the filthy carpet that is your soul.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 27, 2012)

[yt]0Uatvk-PLYs[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2012)

Darren Hayes - A  Fear Of Falling Under


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2012)

This album is amazing
[video=youtube;A5VrQ9N1L9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5VrQ9N1L9k[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2012)

My father had this on cassette, I found later that the CD had a different version.
[video=youtube;Y8IkO-G5ai4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8IkO-G5ai4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;C3Uw9YClm2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Uw9YClm2E[/video]


----------



## davidwells (Jun 29, 2012)

My favourite these days is Carly Rae Jepsen's Call me,may be.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 29, 2012)

_Pseudotriton (FIAB HxBEE Remix)_
by Kitcalibur
from _Pseudotriton (FIAB HxBEE Remix)_ (2012)

[video=youtube;7AfMEhrRvHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfMEhrRvHw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2012)

Lukar said:


> _Pseudotriton (FIAB HxBEE Remix)_
> by Kitcalibur
> from _Pseudotriton (FIAB HxBEE Remix)_ (2012)
> 
> [video=youtube;7AfMEhrRvHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfMEhrRvHw[/video]



God, it's been a while since I've heard anything from Lapfox.

brb, downloading Mayhem's discog and masturbating furiously.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;XJG_irGVYJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJG_irGVYJo[/video]

I really need to listen to more of these guys.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;xiGDx-iEQnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiGDx-iEQnA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;HiaOFOMPOBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiaOFOMPOBc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2012)

'Take It To the Top' by Channel X on the album 'Tuned In ... Turned On'


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 29, 2012)

'Deciever of Fools' by Within Temptation.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;pNZX0Lz-Iuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNZX0Lz-Iuk[/video]

Just downloaded at least twenty drone albums from /mu/, and I'll be listening to them nonstop.

Lets see how many I can go through without my brain exploding.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 30, 2012)

The Beatles - Abbey Road Medley

It's like once every year or two I listen to a lot of Beatles for some reason and then forget about them again.
But they're great so I don't complain.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;LKT0vKI3W8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKT0vKI3W8Y[/video]

I'm fucking loving this album.


----------



## Xeno (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Uj0i_H3lzEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj0i_H3lzEU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;pEVS1KY-exY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEVS1KY-exY[/video]

I love Death Cab


----------



## Traven V (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zPr_rtqwkX0]http://youtu.be/zPr_rtqwkX0[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 30, 2012)

I am forever indebted to Ari for finding me Daphnis et Chloe, and how fantastic Ravel is altogether for that matter.
[video=youtube;L7QQQJwyO_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7QQQJwyO_M[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 30, 2012)

Sunrise - Mark Lanegan

Stuff like this helps me focus. I love it.


----------



## EmberKitt (Jun 30, 2012)

Pandora radio


----------



## Namba (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;dd_461ZrJb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd_461ZrJb8[/video]


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jun 30, 2012)

In those Jeans-Ginuwine


[video=youtube;mEPzVFEasMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEPzVFEasMU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2012)

Omg, nostalgia bomb <3
[video=youtube;vce2lifDJ-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vce2lifDJ-s[/video]


----------



## Johed (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;VrPDEVv2d1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrPDEVv2d1c[/video] <3


----------



## Magick (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kkapkmn7mkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkapkmn7mkI&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 1, 2012)

From Her Lips to God's Ears - Against Me!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;V5NammvHnzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5NammvHnzM[/video]

Jesus fuck this is good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 1, 2012)

[yt]OhjFwacv5ZA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;lL7uTNu9dtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL7uTNu9dtI[/video]

Beautifully dark.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;sfhkXxmnYHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfhkXxmnYHc[/video]

Say what you want. This song is amazing.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;wX90KRFPQKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX90KRFPQKE&amp;feature=related[/video]

what am I even listening to


----------



## Plantar (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;xGFh0j8nM78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGFh0j8nM78[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;bs2bTY4799U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs2bTY4799U[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 2, 2012)

Coheed and cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 2, 2012)

Force Your Way - The Black Mages


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

Oceania, by the Smashing Pumpkins, layered with some shitty One Direction song blasting from the living room where my sister is obnoxiously singing along.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 2, 2012)

Because "Oldschool" Dubstep is the only kind worthe listening to with some exceptions.
[video=youtube;QlEyR27fvGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlEyR27fvGc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nw7hngk0A9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw7hngk0A9A[/video]



ghilliefox said:


> Because "Oldschool" Dubstep is the only kind worthe listening to with some exceptions.



BUT WHARS THE LE DROP? DDDDDX
THIS IS TECHNO OR SOMETHING U STUPID HATER NOT DUBSTEB
*EPIC PHAILURE! -_-;*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2012)

The question is "why?"
[video=youtube;-ZNQ2sPmLZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZNQ2sPmLZk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 3, 2012)

[yt]MZFoyzJWQZA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;kn_uT7fkDwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn_uT7fkDwU[/video]

Jesus fucking Christ, that intro...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2012)

[yt]zi6znr0VOGQ[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Nnb8XviYRoA]http://youtu.be/Nnb8XviYRoA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2012)

[yt]qrU0pi4Wq0c[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZwqE8NOzcRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwqE8NOzcRM[/video]

You have to admit, some of Renard's stuff is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2012)

[yt]ChHxWY7_OwI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;qxG6Ws2bZNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxG6Ws2bZNk[/video]

*BWOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2012)

[yt]rXLrtwlcdu0[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;6QKGvV2vVKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QKGvV2vVKk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 5, 2012)

[yt]lzBCmrk2oIw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Sollux said:


> You have to admit, some of Renard's stuff is pretty fucking awesome.


Has his moments, yeah. Mostly when he samples a ton of stuff and throws it all together. It's always surprising, seeing things I recognise, mixed in with so much else. I say mixed, more like they're wrapped around each other in a strange way, but still very fitting, and nothing's very jarring.

Unrelated to that,
[video=youtube;tvKP5XsRvE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvKP5XsRvE4[/video]


----------



## Lukar (Jul 5, 2012)

_Discord  (EuroChaos Mix)_
by Eurobeat Brony feat. Odyssey
from _Super Ponybeat Vol. 2_ (2011)

[video=youtube;jDMGv3hNMes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 5, 2012)

[yt]c-Ics2QZ4Cc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;PkhCNx-8Qos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhCNx-8Qos[/video]

Feces have just entered our physical realm.


----------



## Magick (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;O6ljHprdlZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6ljHprdlZ0[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]
I love this song so much ;__;


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;DISrzMTwBAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DISrzMTwBAo[/video]

Makes me want to stick my dick in a meat grinder.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 6, 2012)

[yt]gbI2WHCZWnI[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;7_9R4ZwWuxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=7_9R4ZwWuxg[/video]

lol


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 6, 2012)

[yt]qJlbPXZEpRE[/yt]

The star wars that I used to know.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2012)

*Neutral Milk Hotel - Gardenhead / Leave Me Alone*

[video=youtube;LO-zSxWRSVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-zSxWRSVI[/video]

I fucking love these guys.

Edit: You will never believe how fucking long it took me to post what I was listening to.

I was originally going to post the first track of the album. Jesus Christ this fucking connection.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 6, 2012)

[yt]7CSXC6Xj8A0[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;oM3ykGr6Nj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM3ykGr6Nj4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bhpX1VXDf4c]http://youtu.be/bhpX1VXDf4c[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;jYzMMErBbHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYzMMErBbHk[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;j95HZucSj3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j95HZucSj3U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;br5tyuEUBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5tyuEUBWE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 8, 2012)

[yt]L0ZCAarIVSI[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;hWTFG3J1CP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bi9XEniJ1Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi9XEniJ1Vs[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 8, 2012)

Drumstep like a baws
[video=youtube;ejYI65dyVBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejYI65dyVBI[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;UBftVfZI_fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBftVfZI_fE[/video]


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;T0spkrwl9Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0spkrwl9Qk[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;cObjbhXw2Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cObjbhXw2Vw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2012)

Stuck in my head
[video=youtube;MRqCReuuR2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRqCReuuR2g&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL35E453EB21EEABBE[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KGEyqP0744c]http://youtu.be/KGEyqP0744c[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

"Flowery" - Versailles


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 8, 2012)

[yt]aE7tEClqBzU[/yt]


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 8, 2012)

Here we Are Juggernaut - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Plantar (Jul 8, 2012)

Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions

Haven't listened to this song in forever.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 8, 2012)

[yt]7m1zVkTaEX0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mg248PSWrCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg248PSWrCs[/video]


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 9, 2012)

As for what I'm listening to, it depends on my location within space-time and what I would perfer during that time-place.


----------



## Magick (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;1mjlM_RnsVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mjlM_RnsVE[/video]


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 9, 2012)

Mozart k 448


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0[/video]

I don't know why


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice!
[video=youtube;SDvdt_6xRxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDvdt_6xRxw&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9C62-XYnn9gHEqciqyesWNv[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2012)

[yt]evTnc2-RlVA[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jul 9, 2012)

I've noticed a sudden increase in the popularity of post rock, and that makes me happy!

anyway

[video=youtube;W8S2CX-q7LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8S2CX-q7LQ&amp;[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> [video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0[/video]
> 
> I don't know why


My mom makes me listen to this whenever I go with her anywhere.

Riding the Nightingale - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Milo (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;dM6lFQysxtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM6lFQysxtg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2012)

[yt]mf65aQvRzlY[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xz7_3n7xyDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz7_3n7xyDg[/video]
CUZ THIS IS MY UNITED STATES OF WHATEVA


----------



## Tearo Husky (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_f-8pt9wE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;V5aRgOk_dnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5aRgOk_dnU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Anubite (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;0iRTB-FTMdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRTB-FTMdk[/video]

funny stuff, a buddy of mine showed me this guy


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;DZz3y6r-5H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZz3y6r-5H8[/video]

One of my favorite tracks for when I'm working out.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2012)

[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 10, 2012)

The Blizzard & Omnia - My Inner Island (Yuri Kane remix)

[video=youtube;LTluBOBR1wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTluBOBR1wo[/video]

Good stuff, good stuff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

You Can Do It - No Doubt


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2012)

[yt]3JCh-Jg-Fw0[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2012)

Been listening to the shit out of Volbeat. I recently purchased their 2010 album, _Beyond Hell / Above Heaven_ and it's super good.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sink - Kaya


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy cow, Professor Elemental. I can't get it out of my head now.

[video=youtube;LnaeImQ0TSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaeImQ0TSg[/video]
English lyrics: http://artists.letssingit.com/movits-lyrics-fel-del-av-garden-english-mpq1jpr


----------



## Magick (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;-1wzNp0v9cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1wzNp0v9cU[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Mercury - Ayria


----------



## LupeBrony (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;GSBFehvLJDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSBFehvLJDc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;usqfYnZNelQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usqfYnZNelQ[/video]

Fuck, it's been a while since I last listened to this.

I really need to listen to more of this guy. This stuff's great.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2012)

Double posting is my fetish.

[video=youtube;q8DobdzA8ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8DobdzA8ow[/video]

*HOLY SHIT SO INDUSTRIAL
OMG HOLY I CAN'T
EVEN WHAT IS THIS
I'M SO INDUSTRIAL
WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2012)

[yt]TvvmtTW64V4[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Dw17-BEFb3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw17-BEFb3Y[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;KyvxHL5hLfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyvxHL5hLfE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2012)

'Adolescent Vaginal Gourmet' by Vulvectomy on the album 'Post-Abortion Slut  Fuck'

[yt]Lh0ej1tk548[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

Change of pace
[video=youtube;_C_6IFqTof4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_6IFqTof4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2012)

[yt]pKmfbhxYj2s[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;vbjQ1i3ogN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjQ1i3ogN0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;0aduJ6A3TMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aduJ6A3TMA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2012)

'Ancient Nation' by Nokturnal Mortum on the album 'Lunar Poetry'

[yt]1hyeqpDGG6A[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;LImYNsKIpPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LImYNsKIpPI&amp;feature=related[/video]
This version of this song. Oh my god.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 12, 2012)

'Bestial Summoning' by Nokturnal Mortum on the album 'To the Gates of  Blasphemous Fire'

[yt]ov9Ja5fn1vk[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;RTOLMbKjLeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTOLMbKjLeY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;UD309HU5BPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD309HU5BPE[/video]

It's like Bar Fight: The Song.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

Supreme Being - HIZAKI Grace Project


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 13, 2012)

'Carpathian Mysteries' by Nokturnal Mortum on the album 'Lunar Poetry'

[yt]wFiSigmnL-Y[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_MI6HSICrE8]http://youtu.be/_MI6HSICrE8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;hlbRWWUNXxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlbRWWUNXxo[/video]

This song likes to mock the fact that I don't have color synaesthesia.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

'Odinist' by Blut aus Nord on the  album 'Odinist - The Destruction of Reason by Illumination'



[yt]WjbTnDJEi1M[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;tZNOjVrBa6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZNOjVrBa6U[/video]

I swear the wait is killing me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ucN2qF72Bdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucN2qF72Bdw[/video]

0:48

That part.
That fucking part.
Just... hnng.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;qr1IwU3yfys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr1IwU3yfys[/video]

I'M NOT CRAZY! YOU'RE THE ONE WHO'S CRAZY!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;utYjsmDzMi0]http://youtu.be/utYjsmDzMi0[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sco7GZOn1P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sco7GZOn1P8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

[yt]ugfaW3raeTo[/yt]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 14, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane
[video=youtube;Qqmk9uwlO_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqmk9uwlO_I[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GN5ITpLfSh8]http://youtu.be/GN5ITpLfSh8[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 14, 2012)

System of a Down - Aerials

[video=youtube;KH1D1pcQ7Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH1D1pcQ7Og[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2012)

[yt]yUzatm1itc8[/yt]

I want to make a flash Sailor Moon-ish transformation for one of my phoenix characters to the beginning of this song.
But damn would doing something like that be way over my head.


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 14, 2012)

Feeder - Buck Rogers

[video=youtube;COy_JKXtzvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COy_JKXtzvE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;W8bw5QHCLho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8bw5QHCLho[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;sUcD03ovTSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUcD03ovTSk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz6  1eTPzKtfXWQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

'Beggars' Haven' by Rev 16:8 on the album 'Grand Tidal Rave'


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2012)

John Cage's "In a Landscape." simplistic and beautiful.

After that, Miles Davis' Concierto de Aranjuez

There was a very very captivating vibraphone piece. I'll find that next. I think it was Irish for lady of beauty or something but the word escapes me. OLANA. that's what it was.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;sFBeO44vBhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFBeO44vBhk[/video]

Incredible.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

'Born From the Womb of Chaos' by Rev 16:8 on the album 'Grand Tidal Rave'

[yt]8OkmF3KrT3E[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;XKRKO-y6wlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKRKO-y6wlo[/video]

Damn, this is good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ExGEnaT5cFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExGEnaT5cFA[/video]

REGENERATION


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 15, 2012)

'Verses From Which To Whirl' by 11 As In Adversaries on the album 'The Full  Intrepid Experience of Light'


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;liAbljP1W2Y]http://youtu.be/liAbljP1W2Y[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 15, 2012)

Catharsis - Versailles


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

Manchester Orchestra - April Fool

[video=youtube;FEChHvs0uPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEChHvs0uPw[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2012)

[yt]ghEg4pC4cIc[/yt]

One of the very few metal bands I actually _do_ like.


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

Peasant - The Flask

[video=youtube;xQL37xCmSnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQL37xCmSnc[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;CjsE1JZCSno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjsE1JZCSno[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

TAS 1000 - I Am A Truly Fully Licensed Hairstylist

[video=youtube;WmY4qvS7kfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmY4qvS7kfg&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;S6ZxwOJEHjM]http://youtu.be/S6ZxwOJEHjM[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

Streetlight Manifesto - We Will Fall Together

[video=youtube;ije7d6xckSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ije7d6xckSs[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ug_EzZqRJd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_EzZqRJd4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

They Might Be Giants - Ana Ng


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 15, 2012)

'Time' by Pantheist on the album 'O Solitude'

[yt]-ROUOLrwnDI[/yt]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 16, 2012)

Two Door Cinema Club - I Can Talk

[video=youtube;KpCcJY-rJSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpCcJY-rJSs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 16, 2012)

'Motherland Ostenvegr' by Walknut on the album 'Graveforests and Their Shadows'

[yt]uD2imFhpMGI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;E-RllNyZt90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-RllNyZt90[/video]

It's been a while since I've listened to Radiohead.

Fits surprisingly well with Minecraft.


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;yv8xz7I2Wb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv8xz7I2Wb4[/video]

edited because of brain fart


----------



## Spatel (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;OyOghZum-Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyOghZum-Io[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;FaRN4C6nnL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaRN4C6nnL8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2012)

_Jesus of Suburbia_
by Green Day
from _American Idiot_ (2004)

[video=youtube;JMcNzjzw63I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMcNzjzw63I[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;r091NxxvNMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r091NxxvNMU[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;o1QBKkjYm3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1QBKkjYm3o[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;I_izvAbhExY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY[/video]


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 17, 2012)

Clark- Luxman FursMilanese- So Malleable (Cold Mix)Clark- Com TouchLunova Labs- TranslationBoards of Canada- ROYGBIV


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoodie Allen - Tighten Up

[video=youtube;IVM7T8AN9EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVM7T8AN9EM[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;OiNAact_1vM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiNAact_1vM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 17, 2012)

[yt]8ORO1qHL_OE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;PoMgx9INDwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoMgx9INDwc[/video]

I forgot how fucking awesome this album is.

It's like a fucking circus on cocaine.


----------



## Namba (Jul 17, 2012)

Fucking awesome. There is truly no other band like SOAD.

[video=youtube;Id6Bg7ELW58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id6Bg7ELW58[/video]


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Jul 18, 2012)

Wiley - Heatwave feat. Ms.D

Grime is underrated


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;xJhx6bizOCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJhx6bizOCA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2012)

'Recueillement' by Amesoeurs on the album 'Amesoeurs'

[yt]FcoDwmrrpJA[/yt]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;pkcJEvMcnEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;W-pFp44RYTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-pFp44RYTw[/video]

I hate that album art so much.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 18, 2012)

Ghosts of You and Me - Soulsavers.

Perfect.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2012)

'Niut Net Meru' by Aarni on the album 'Bathos'

[yt]KbVoHkbGxzU[/yt]

Vocals are trippy as fuck <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;xVRwQeF5osw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVRwQeF5osw[/video]

Beautifully miserable.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2012)

[yt]Rfxf8PQi5B4[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;NGVFPfwVD18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVFPfwVD18&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
o.o
O.O
O-O

brilliant


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> [video=youtube;NGVFPfwVD18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVFPfwVD18&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> o.o
> O.O
> O-O
> ...



Really freaking cool band logo they have.

You should check out The Faceless if you like those songs presented in the video.

I am listening to it currently and it's really fucking cool.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 19, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Really freaking cool band logo they have.
> 
> You should check out The Faceless if you like that song.
> 
> I am listening to it currently and it's really fucking cool.


Yes, I know the Faceless but not well. I'll look into it more, I like their style though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;BoAoqT55Wos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoAoqT55Wos&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;IKNIFi_8-is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNIFi_8-is[/video]
Listened to this 100000 times, and it's still great!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2012)

'Spiraling Towards the Ultimate End' by Adversarial on the album 'Initiated in  Impiety as Mysteries' (split album with Antediluvian)


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;XPjtTE2GBLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPjtTE2GBLk[/video]

God, what a terrible album. Only like three or so decent songs.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been listening to this guy more often, lately

[video=youtube;f5JAI4i1Z_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5JAI4i1Z_A&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;bG8RZttzLdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG8RZttzLdI&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]

Never get tired of this song.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Bawbk71Qh_g]http://youtu.be/Bawbk71Qh_g[/video]


----------



## lop909090 (Jul 19, 2012)

Im listening to "Fly Away" by the show "Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt


----------



## Plantar (Jul 20, 2012)

Where the Twain Shall Meet - Screaming Trees.


----------



## RedBat (Jul 20, 2012)

CBat -- Hudson Mohawke


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Do Neil DeGrasse Tyson presentations count as music? Is there a NeilStep genre? If not, then I'm listening to Snoop's Dreamland.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2012)

Planet Dance

FIYAAAA BOMBAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 20, 2012)

Mien Hertz Brennt - by Rammstien. Seems listening to German music helps me to get creative while writing. (Not to mention just a little bit........ well, I'll leave that for another time. )



Lukar said:


> _Jesus of Suburbia_
> by Green Day
> from _American Idiot_ (2004)



Fun fact: Green Day is actually from my hometown. If you ever listen to the song "Longview", it's a pretty accurate description of life there.


----------



## Xeno (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xv54MNPEk6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=Xv54MNPEk6U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 20, 2012)

'A Thousand Suns' by Abigail Williams on the album 'In the Shadow of a Thousand  Suns'

[yt]a-9TW1w9qRw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2012)

Anathema - A Simple Mistake

I dunno if I like their happy stuff better than their sad stuff but it's all great so w/e


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2012)

The saxophone part was originally composed for Ron McNair to play on the _Challenger_; it was to be the first music played and recorded in space (by Earth creatures anyway)
[video=youtube;jtGG1WLP1pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGG1WLP1pk[/video]
From a nice album


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2012)

BTBAM - White Walls

still their best song really


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;6dPcas53JvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dPcas53JvA[/video]

2deep4u


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 20, 2012)

[yt]CGHRSXHNycQ[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 20, 2012)

Cyril said:


> BTBAM - White Walls
> 
> still their best song really


I hate nitpicking as their entire album is fantastic near flawless but I do agree, especially for the closing moments. They played everything out so perfectly.

Chin by Sleep Party People has seemingly endless replay value.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 20, 2012)

Fucking Spotify wont upload the good stuff to their library 

[video=youtube_share;2dPUMvMcEuk]http://youtu.be/2dPUMvMcEuk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd say I'm pretty drunk
[video=youtube;k6gPGSIWHQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6gPGSIWHQE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Do Neil DeGrasse Tyson presentations count as music? Is there a NeilStep genre? If not, then I'm listening to Snoop's Dreamland.



I've posted stuff that's not music, but that's probably just me. And anyway, he's a boss. But, here's what I'm listening to now:
[video=youtube_share;8_5U0M9ErGA]http://youtu.be/8_5U0M9ErGA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 21, 2012)

[yt]Cbqv_sCggzo[/yt]


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2012)

[yt]qI-Takf76RY[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2012)

[yt]440h_acvDJ4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NUysiCX-XZQ]http://youtu.be/NUysiCX-XZQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2012)

[yt]vwVYfYynGFA&feature=g-vrec[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;dC3Q9q4cRZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=dC3Q9q4cRZA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 22, 2012)

<3 ing this band
Protip: Music is meant to be played loud
[video=youtube_share;gOTjqYq7uKA]http://youtu.be/gOTjqYq7uKA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2012)

[yt]rw8zddYbdOs[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jul 22, 2012)

"Hate your goddamn motherfucking shitty-ass band!
Hate the way you got my back while you're holding out your hand
Hate the way you pussies talk shit hiding on the web
Just the fact you think you know me makes me fucked up in the head!"

Listening to a piano tribute of the song 100 Ways to Hate

[video=youtube;lZ10R0QUqiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ10R0QUqiU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kP-GW-fXxCc]http://youtu.be/kP-GW-fXxCc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2012)

'Funeral Dance' by Until Death Overtakes Me on the album 'Symphony III -  Monolith'

[yt]0oy7yMCQX60[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fxf79wH0pG0]http://youtu.be/fxf79wH0pG0[/video]


----------



## triage (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;c0LqUS_1Lsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0LqUS_1Lsk[/video]

i want to have this man's babby


----------



## sebase5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gypsy Jazz...
:B


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2012)

'Homicidal Tendencies' by Lifelover on the album 'Sjukdom'

[yt]sAEv3eDkS1Y[/yt]

One of the most unique bands I've ever taken a liking to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2012)

WIP playlist
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1413E9DAB3D1E038&feature=edit_ok
It starts out pretty cheery


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;emGri7i8Y2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emGri7i8Y2Y[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 24, 2012)

WE GOT EVERYTHING!!!!!
[video=youtube_share;AceNg5WrF9I]http://youtu.be/AceNg5WrF9I[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2012)

[yt]fs0dc8MOAtM[/yt]


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Qy84R6fP5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qy84R6fP5c[/video]

What can I say... it makes me laugh. ^.^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2012)

'All I Want' by A Day To Remember on  the album 'What Separates Me From You'




[yt]LASSn6liGDY[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Jul 25, 2012)

im in the mood for some classic maiden

[video=youtube;cOVzXYEU3Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2012)

'How to Build a Time Machine' by The Angelic Process on the album 'Weighing  Souls With Sand'


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AG8fugqFn9Q]http://youtu.be/AG8fugqFn9Q[/video]


----------



## Shota (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;bV4vcr8E4HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV4vcr8E4HU[/video]


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;6lTiVgcYA_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lTiVgcYA_4[/video]
Just playing the whole album


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2012)

'Monolith' by Until Death Overtakes Me on the album 'Symphony III - Monolith'

[yt]U3gD3u9pEe8[/yt]


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;RxzM-5673vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxzM-5673vI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2012)

Too bad the stringed instrument (tanbur) is so hard to find; I love the sound.
[video=youtube;Am0JPGvE3K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am0JPGvE3K0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 26, 2012)

I like

[video=youtube;7HMKImKWLfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HMKImKWLfA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 26, 2012)

'Vardagsnytt' by Lifelover on the album 'Pulver'

[yt]hFdXgCXOl1g[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6pscjBGTr_o]http://youtu.be/6pscjBGTr_o[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2012)

'Uterovaginal Insertion of Extirpated Anomalies' by Cephalotripsy on the album  'Uterovaginal Insertion of Extirpated Anomalies'

[yt]Kr5JpWc5SpI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;fKhTk0IynHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2012)

[yt]OpmgeqV3XVo[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bby0U_MxYdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bby0U_MxYdg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 28, 2012)

[yt]echU38BNR0c[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Tw31it7riuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw31it7riuQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;6zSoyu1FO2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zSoyu1FO2Q[/video]

Last.fm listed this as jazz.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

*Ghola - Apotheosis*

Found this project in a /mu/ sharethread (most likely posted by the artist himself).

Damn. Only 47 listeners on Last.fm. How disappointing. This is some fucking _incredible_ dark ambient.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 28, 2012)

[yt]eqtnG3SYbfM[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QXeonAidPlg]http://youtu.be/QXeonAidPlg[/video]




Sollux said:


> le video
> 
> Last.fm listed this as jazz.



Seems legit...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;K1Ef6Yu3h90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Ef6Yu3h90[/video]

3deep9u


----------



## Plantar (Jul 28, 2012)

Deth Starr - Tenacious D

Death star, it's a fuckin' bitch, it's a son of a bitch y'all and we're building it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2012)

Light the Light 

FIYAAAA


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron d. Core
Full Metal Hell


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2012)

[yt]19bKNp-sY2w[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2012)

*Alva Noto - U_01-2-0*

God damnit, Youtube. How can you not have _this_?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2012)

[yt]4vzt-rrsTVA[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2012)

Submarine Street

BOMBA


----------



## Magick (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;SgXlUxDGFvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgXlUxDGFvU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;stxY6YUqqeM]http://youtu.be/stxY6YUqqeM[/video]


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;NU41o6Z-UlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU41o6Z-UlY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;rAlyEHBbTEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAlyEHBbTEE[/video]

Fucking love that monotonous voice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;bNINDBBjosc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNINDBBjosc&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DgeKRbmUBns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgeKRbmUBns[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;OtaQchSaU4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtaQchSaU4Q[/video]

Yep.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;LImYNsKIpPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LImYNsKIpPI[/video]


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;0D8fG63dnmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D8fG63dnmM&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;e-WavdLjUB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-WavdLjUB4[/video]

Dark Wings- Within Temptation


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;YmWS8bH8H30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmWS8bH8H30[/video]

0:49 sends chills down my spine every time.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I just happened to be here, so...

Tool - Lateralus

awesome song awesome album <3


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;HBHhCRH9m3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBHhCRH9m3c[/video]

A great movie everybody should watch


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 30, 2012)

[yt]xwHuI4OFUu4[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm comparing these 2 songs, both titled "Love For Sale":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5sJsyYvnas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVjju7Di8Ik

WARNING: Songs may be too light and happy compared to most of the current heavy stuff everyone's posted.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

I read one of Brazen's posts and it inspired me to listen to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qacYOQKd4Rw 

I only wish I had that song on my MJ CD...


----------



## gosia-firewarrior (Jul 31, 2012)

The most epic Russian song!  

[video=youtube;DvAlav12a50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvAlav12a50[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 31, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic, never heard something so tonally rich in a GBA game
[video=youtube;IrlGzB-t2SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrlGzB-t2SU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2012)

Killer percussion and cobra sex
[video=youtube;aEhG8qLQKA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEhG8qLQKA4&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jc1ssUITgT8]http://youtu.be/jc1ssUITgT8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 31, 2012)

[yt]duvH9lZyt9U[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;k9iFvw3S9VI]http://youtu.be/k9iFvw3S9VI[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;sZmK2ZWBxQc]http://youtu.be/sZmK2ZWBxQc[/video]'



Shut up, I am back to metal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;hNGMDc91OKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNGMDc91OKg[/video]



Kijha said:


> Shut up, I am back to metal.



Meal is for children.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Meal is for children.



Yes Meals are for children.

Metal is for men.

[video=youtube_share;TAw5nWJBNrM]http://youtu.be/TAw5nWJBNrM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;vC6QyR6cwrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC6QyR6cwrc[/video]



Kijha said:


> Yes Meals are for children.
> 
> Metal is for men.



Hurr.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 1, 2012)

Shot At Me - Bill Owens Five


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

Jet Pilot - System of a Down


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2012)

[yt]9isXgTpk0bk[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2012)

[yt]J4Ix1UpRrNg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2012)

German band 'Embryo' with Karnataka School of Percussion (India)
[video=youtube;fADRbiq3i2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fADRbiq3i2c[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sody5nHbQk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sody5nHbQk4[/video]

Fucking magical.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;lxebUpRgdKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxebUpRgdKc&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2012)

[yt]igVxjCecmEg[/yt]

The best SID composition, and possibly one of the greatest themes to any video game in the history of man.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;cjxpo6cWWQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjxpo6cWWQ0&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2012)

This band can be pretty random I love the energy it produces.

[video=youtube_share;dVIdWVvhOM4]http://youtu.be/dVIdWVvhOM4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 3, 2012)

[yt]OfPw9pWhYO8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;vX3g7z5eNKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX3g7z5eNKs[/video]

Nothing like listening to some good ol' glitch in a dark room at night.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2012)

Music to lull you into eternal sleep
[video=youtube;ntY96dvqtnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntY96dvqtnM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLCA770608DA3  626B1[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess it's Metal Friday according to my MP3 on random so...

[video=youtube_share;RBPko0ZoIfM]http://youtu.be/RBPko0ZoIfM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;uVefPPr69NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVefPPr69NU[/video]

The beginning never ceases to send chills down my spine.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 3, 2012)

'Tetravirulence (Pestilentiam Intus Vocamus, Voluntatem Absolvimus Part III)' by  Mitochondrion on the album 'Parasignosis'

[yt]c2blR6m8jko[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;aV5Qn31qEXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV5Qn31qEXc[/video]

Oh dear Jesus, those brief bursts of silence at 2:28.

I could listen to that forever.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;QAdDDlrkoTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAdDDlrkoTw[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ca824YlRI1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca824YlRI1c[/video]

With this as background


----------



## Magick (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;cHLuX4DxlHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHLuX4DxlHs&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2012)

'Suur-Nikkurin Virsi' by Umbra Nihil on the album 'Tribute to H.P. Lovecraft -  Yogsothery - Gate 1: Chaosmogonic Rituals of Fear'


----------



## Traven V (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z7iW-b1Bq1I]http://youtu.be/Z7iW-b1Bq1I[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to try to sing this now
[video=youtube;kmmPFrkuPq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2012)

'The Sounds of the Universe' by Blut aus Nord on the album 'Odinist - The  Destruction of Reason by Illumination'

[yt]649c65V1Y5U[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_M6px6Ynm90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M6px6Ynm90[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 5, 2012)

'Dissident' by Esoteric on the album 'Metamorphogenesis'

[yt]EcZiJ53k6jk[/yt]


----------



## triage (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pe0n5mqkf6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe0n5mqkf6c[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;WwuY1uTdLJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwuY1uTdLJQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;DcaT0_xMykg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcaT0_xMykg[/video]

My dick...


----------



## triage (Aug 5, 2012)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;DcaT0_xMykg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcaT0_xMykg[/video]
> 
> My dick...



good album


try i broke my robot


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;jYzMMErBbHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYzMMErBbHk[/video]

WWEEEEEEEEEEEWW BWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



triage said:


> good album
> 
> 
> try i broke my robot



Thanks for the rec. I'll be sure to check it out sometime.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2012)

Liquid dnb stream on di.fm again. I wish I knew what song is playing right now, I'm pretty sure I've heard it before (it's part of a set so it's not telling me)

Edit: OH MAN THIS ONE TOO

okay for future reference for me to find this stuff, it's telling me this set is called Boom-R SPd - Drum 'Boom' & B asS Vol.28
strange name 

They're playing some great songs but the mixing really sucks though. Lol, crossfade.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

This is pure genius
[video=youtube;30MGTZpWV6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30MGTZpWV6g[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;98T9dVQ6-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98T9dVQ6-aY[/video]

This will always be my most loved song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

Epic fanfare
[video=youtube;x-Nwftobxz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Nwftobxz4[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oyvOJlX4ZkE]http://youtu.be/oyvOJlX4ZkE[/video]

Found these guy in my closet with dream theater. I really got to admit, it put me in a great mood.

IF YOU PLAY THIS, you got to listen all the way thou. ( at least 3 mins... )


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lOPUNhgLL-A]http://youtu.be/lOPUNhgLL-A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 7, 2012)

'AnsuzgardaraiwÃ´' by Burzum on the album 'HliÃ°skjÃ¡lf'

[yt]VYyey2MYYz0[/yt]

Very nice electronic album. DauÃ°i Baldrs was okay, but I definitely prefer HliÃ°skjÃ¡lf a lot more.


----------



## badlands (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nba3Tr_GLZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHjxJItKbLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjxJItKbLQ[/video]

I can't take my eyes off you...

Great album to listen to before you go to bed, knowing that tomorrow is not going to be any different.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;iMqXj-eVCjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMqXj-eVCjI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 8, 2012)

[yt]OhjFwacv5ZA[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;jsdawgd0azk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdawgd0azk[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2012)

ALL MY FEELS.

[yt]ptzzU7jFQwo[/yt]

Yea, I've been there. :c


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 8, 2012)

'Enslavers of the Insecure' by Esoteric on the album 'Esoteric Emotions - The  Death of Ignorance'

[yt]tpELCUP-TZc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://youtu.be/Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;_WlWYor-0vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WlWYor-0vE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;0t90JVfAz8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t90JVfAz8c[/video]

Fucking incredible.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wnbYPNXmNCg]http://youtu.be/wnbYPNXmNCg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 9, 2012)

[yt]STMCNNdRA5s[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 9, 2012)

Paul Oakenfold - Not Over Yet '99

[video=youtube;esTFrogZzrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esTFrogZzrQ[/video]

ilu paul


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z9qu9boOn08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9qu9boOn08[/video]

Finally got the two H3llb3nt albums I was missing (Helium and Regurgitator), so now I'm giving their whole discog a listen.

Feels good man.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 10, 2012)

sometimes you can't beat the classics

[video=youtube_share;uFVrBzuyhFA]http://youtu.be/uFVrBzuyhFA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;M1ommoLVLgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ommoLVLgw[/video]

One of the most danceable things I've heard in a while.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 10, 2012)

[yt]ceJw71CX_Ns[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 10, 2012)

You Won't Let Me Down Again - Mark Lanegan & Isobel Campbell


----------



## Serrion (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;xidM1brzrRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xidM1brzrRc[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zitw7G-skxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zitw7G-skxY&amp;list=PLC07B27A0E5197045&amp;index=193&amp;feature=plp  p_video[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=vimeo;17461288]http://vimeo.com/17461288[/video]


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;OT5msu-dap8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT5msu-dap8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 11, 2012)

[yt]BkWx6qLUVpE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Ooj6pEd6YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooj6pEd6YM[/video]

Such a happy album.


----------



## Namba (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;lP-x5e--Qs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP-x5e--Qs0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;4CX7Qzb1dj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CX7Qzb1dj8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2012)

[yt]TjkBEUO46L0[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;wL76LB9Fg60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL76LB9Fg60[/video]
I don't like the intro (Because KIDS) but after that it's great


----------



## Namba (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;loytweJ_QoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loytweJ_QoM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2012)

[yt]DR8-tCkJryg[/yt]

I never thought I'd like Jesu, but it just hits the right spot on me a lot. *shrugs*


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy Moor ft Jessica Sweetman - In Your Arms (Original Edit) 

[video=youtube;c5MMmMUNz6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5MMmMUNz6E[/video]

Not much difference between this and the radio edit.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;p7BNJxdZaZE]http://youtu.be/p7BNJxdZaZE[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;3IhI87arSAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IhI87arSAE[/video]

I've been on an indie-kick lately.
Pretentious hipster-award GET.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hNGMDc91OKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNGMDc91OKg[/video]

_i love boris. he is so cool_


----------



## Traven V (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6_pnlYYHO1g]http://youtu.be/6_pnlYYHO1g[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 13, 2012)

Who doesn't love some Axel F? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqG1l4lScsg


----------



## Magick (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;-QohXzrVJpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QohXzrVJpg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 13, 2012)

'Celebrating Thee (A Drowing Down the Sun Ritual)' by Makrothumia on the album  'The Rit of Individuation'


----------



## Magick (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;p3K62a9Ngxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3K62a9Ngxw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2012)

XBox version
[video=youtube;J_wC-aPhJU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_wC-aPhJU8[/video]


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;aSz1eZXpMKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSz1eZXpMKY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 14, 2012)

[yt]xdbOnt4vchU[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZWeNF_mGl9o]http://youtu.be/ZWeNF_mGl9o[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;XgI_b8Wbw0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgI_b8Wbw0E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;g85LqKXIgvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85LqKXIgvY[/video]

Explosive.



Ruethel said:


> vidya



Oh god... I thought I blocked this out...


----------



## Viridis (Aug 15, 2012)

Just going through some music one of my friends gave me awhile back.  This one came up:

[video=youtube;fJFLIgBKlSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJFLIgBKlSc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;FZcGc-nbLco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZcGc-nbLco[/video]
The sections with the Moog and Mellotron together are too much


----------



## Traven V (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_8HCAvHiVrs]http://youtu.be/_8HCAvHiVrs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 15, 2012)

[yt]MZFoyzJWQZA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2012)

*Everything Goes Cold - I Will Harness the Powers of Darkness to Destroy You*



			
				Farnsworth said:
			
		

> "Doomsday device? I suppose I could part with one and still be feared."



Awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 16, 2012)

[yt]DLQP-HZqXLI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;29ZagQLr4Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ZagQLr4Xc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mg248PSWrCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg248PSWrCs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 16, 2012)

[yt]of5_WehFooY[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;sIs0k2rNEKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIs0k2rNEKM&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2012)

*16Volt - (1994) Skin*
>industrial metal, industrial rock

[video=youtube;sF4pU-TmytI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF4pU-TmytI[/video]

A great starter album for someone unfamiliar with 16Volt.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2012)

*Coil - Unreleased Themes for Hellraiser*

Finally giving this album a listen. Heard it was really good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 17, 2012)

'VI' by Lurker of Chalice on the album 'L.O.C.'


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;B-20tFVLS0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-20tFVLS0w[/video]

Throat singing. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;fKDE0Dgdkg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=fKDE0Dgdkg4&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not listening this right now, but I cant seem to get it of my head since this morning :s

[video=youtube;YEH98_Ha2aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEH98_Ha2aA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;parBjbgCM2s]http://youtu.be/parBjbgCM2s[/video]


----------



## Bread (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lLLmHE9b0N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLLmHE9b0N0[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TqseYiGA0us]http://youtu.be/TqseYiGA0us[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 18, 2012)

[yt]Nw7tFKyOfcE[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ADGrev8IS1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGrev8IS1E[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 18, 2012)

'Ancients' by Xibalba on the album 'Ah Dzam Poop Ek'

[yt]hSW1RxfYgKU[/yt]

Weird album title, but I'm liking the album on my first listen.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 18, 2012)

Kingshifter Radio on my pandora. I recently started listening to more metal/ rock again. I still like electronic a bit, but I was born into the rock world.
It can't leave me, also new gojira album, love it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;lGkiUULeDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGkiUULeDrM[/video]

I fucking love that album cover.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;VLljOExtW6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLljOExtW6E[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

That french Justice!!
[video=youtube;ThKNt-GY1ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThKNt-GY1ww[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 18, 2012)

[yt]dXstyZIxnTA[/yt]



Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;lGkiUULeDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGkiUULeDrM[/video]
> 
> I fucking love that album cover.



Good album. And I agree.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZpSvEp10TSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpSvEp10TSk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6hW9fADmFrc]http://youtu.be/6hW9fADmFrc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2012)

*H3llb3nt - Tokyo*

Look at these lyrics. Now imagine someone reading this in an extremely soft, echoing whisper while a comforting bass starts humming.

This is h3llb3nt.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 18, 2012)

Moonsorrow - KÃ¶yliÃ¶njÃ¤rven JÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤



Spoiler: Moonsorrow - KÃ¶yliÃ¶njÃ¤rven JÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤



[video=youtube;d63PjrzCOTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d63PjrzCOTg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 18, 2012)

I saw someone wearing this weird shirt today so I just decided to look into it a minute ago
[video=youtube;3C-qKFZeXFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C-qKFZeXFg[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;p7BNJxdZaZE]http://youtu.be/p7BNJxdZaZE[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

Rock night tonight well for now.

[video=youtube_share;jzrUqAtUcpU]http://youtu.be/jzrUqAtUcpU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DK2oPKUfXmI]http://youtu.be/DK2oPKUfXmI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 19, 2012)

[yt]xdbOnt4vchU[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CvW7-019XLQ]http://youtu.be/CvW7-019XLQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;46lmhkNTJdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46lmhkNTJdI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;NMsArvCQqCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMsArvCQqCo[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Adgx9wt63NY]http://youtu.be/Adgx9wt63NY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2012)

One of my favorite tracks of all time (finally in the full version!)
[video=youtube;TV7zOw2GFYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV7zOw2GFYk[/video]
It's the kind of thing you listen to all the way through; more of a suite.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 20, 2012)

[yt]BFogp88NpIk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;BOsmsBU3CRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOsmsBU3CRo&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 21, 2012)

[yt]3xOuhnwXNsE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;SDvdt_6xRxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDvdt_6xRxw&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]


----------



## T-RevTheTyrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyones posting videos so.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Vez_aKIyI


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 21, 2012)

[yt]W2Lh5NYTBaM[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6rs9UbqU5DU]http://youtu.be/6rs9UbqU5DU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 21, 2012)

This album <3
[video=youtube;yT0gRc2c2wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT0gRc2c2wQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 22, 2012)

[yt]sxcCgLMO4n4[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;b7fJ_hzjgmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7fJ_hzjgmg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 23, 2012)

[yt]fzI37BTBdGc[/yt]


----------



## Allum (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm Still Hot - Luciana ft. Betty White


----------



## Bread (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;5MKECkPawhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKECkPawhU[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;H2Fkt3JkJbk]http://youtu.be/H2Fkt3JkJbk[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;8eBL2MtlOjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eBL2MtlOjg[/video]
It just don't do to wait until time decides.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]kJ7q_OXvd68[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;uB1D9wWxd2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;I1qHVVbYG8Y]http://youtu.be/I1qHVVbYG8Y[/video]


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]bp7IF3x7yLk[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2012)

Talk your shit like my life is some kinda game, Like you fuckin' know me, Just go far away and be small, Run far away and be small, Go lie in a hole and be small...

[video=youtube_share;gHNnd3_QmpI]http://youtu.be/gHNnd3_QmpI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 25, 2012)

[yt]FPGbtY6a1fg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;81zhOQ5PvaE]http://youtu.be/81zhOQ5PvaE[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2012)

I CANT STOP PRESSING THE PLAY BUTTON!

[video=youtube;Bb1_s6epPjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb1_s6epPjw[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;tLlRQ0zWRkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLlRQ0zWRkM&amp;list=LL4kXcIgv_dAb7yzqYoVGMRw&amp; index=18&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

What I WOULD be listening to if this computer actually had a sound card.
:l



Kaiser said:


> I CANT STOP PRESSING THE PLAY BUTTON!




http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=Bb1_s6epPjw


----------



## Bread (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;CkFdbdQLaNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFdbdQLaNk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;XXovfzJ191Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXovfzJ191Y&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

Listening to MBDTF for the first time.

Not bad.


----------



## DodgerFox (Aug 25, 2012)

Sellout -Reel Big Fish 

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEKbFMvkLIc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 25, 2012)

The entire Wish Upon a Black Star album by Celldweller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm3wMB0KjQ4


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Kw2Ic_2XdVQ]http://youtu.be/Kw2Ic_2XdVQ[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;uVefPPr69NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVefPPr69NU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;l7BqF-Wmvvc]http://youtu.be/l7BqF-Wmvvc[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay, another fur who likes Modest Mouse
[video=youtube_share;6_pnlYYHO1g]http://youtu.be/6_pnlYYHO1g[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mg66TyHU0F4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg66TyHU0F4[/video]

I just want to sort of... ass rape a dragon to the beat of this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 26, 2012)

Ea - Aullu Eina


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

Shit just got real.

[video=youtube;6zSoyu1FO2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zSoyu1FO2Q[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;E5oY2oYKHFY]http://youtu.be/E5oY2oYKHFY[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;nYyF-62G0UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYyF-62G0UY[/video]

tfw I got my brother into this shit


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

[yt]1QqY-8mohxo[/yt]

Can't wait for Borderlands 2.


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;HS63i2veU90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS63i2veU90[/video]

Oh god, that voice is beautiful.



Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> [yt]1QqY-8mohxo[/yt]



Good song.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;M7ODqHKb2Tw]http://youtu.be/M7ODqHKb2Tw[/video]


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;HehcJaTyd-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HehcJaTyd-E[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;czIBL_pL89w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIBL_pL89w[/video]

I've been saving this album for a rainy day.

Literally.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6TESUDBaYCI]http://youtu.be/6TESUDBaYCI[/video]


----------



## Vore (Aug 27, 2012)

*Uusitalo - Korpikansa
*
Yeah, I just sort of went on a Sasu Ripatti downloading spree, so I'll be listening to this guy for a while.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2012)

[yt]M-VCyWtg_5k[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q3xjeZk6BR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3xjeZk6BR0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

[yt]BerVZZFqZX4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2012)

[yt]0ZbqLwF8Ylc[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

[yt]YTeawcMO0mA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ydHMU05BknE]http://youtu.be/ydHMU05BknE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2012)

[yt]O2uRmRb7HCM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;AzHweRhCujw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzHweRhCujw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2012)

[yt]vt5pEzCrVg0[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 28, 2012)

[yt]1_hKLfTKU5Y[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2012)

[yt]4IZjOm-08JI[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;8dHPwcgQSgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHPwcgQSgU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Adw40wBXlbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adw40wBXlbo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;eUVWBLMnCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUVWBLMnCN0[/video]

ROLE MODELS DON'T EXIST
ROLE MODELS DON'T EXAAAAST


----------



## thegreywolf (Aug 28, 2012)

give the intro a second.. or thirty
[video=youtube;mXFWVFzDdvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXFWVFzDdvM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NAbZzdalZh4]http://youtu.be/NAbZzdalZh4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;OJbSPTTW5TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJbSPTTW5TU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 29, 2012)

[yt]9_Ub6pW71Zs[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;xdzYh1-MhjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdzYh1-MhjY&amp;feature=related[/video]
Currently letting the new Swans album consume my soul


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 29, 2012)

[yt]30lt14WQ1w0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI[/video]

That feel when you ejaculate to the crescendo of a song...

*Edit:* While jerking it to reptilian anthros, too.
I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6Z8cnXVGm1I]http://youtu.be/6Z8cnXVGm1I[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;IqbmOJetg38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqbmOJetg38[/video]

This entire album (Xerrox Vol. 1) was surprisingly entrancing. Ambient glitch. I should listen to more of this shit.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 29, 2012)

[yt]qBjIx0wXtbw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

nothing pulls at me more than epic build up 

[video=youtube;y543GvWIpSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y543GvWIpSw[/video]


----------



## Bread (Aug 30, 2012)

taking it back
[video=youtube;ZcYyktLd9ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcYyktLd9ng[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know why, but The Machine from Sonic Spinball has been really helping me with late night drawing. 
Strange song... :I


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

I love it right at 1:59. 

[video=youtube;OmDFM9l1s8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmDFM9l1s8g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 30, 2012)

[yt]WhhTo06k2oY[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 30, 2012)

loving this band
[video=youtube_share;4wcIEsf1ITA]http://youtu.be/4wcIEsf1ITA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 30, 2012)

[yt]1x7FqD_FKPU[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;eKZsZkH_MJc]http://youtu.be/eKZsZkH_MJc[/video]


----------



## triage (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;pvW5bSwGFaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvW5bSwGFaQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 31, 2012)

[yt]eY4uFLgGCP8[/yt]


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 31, 2012)

Peter and the Wolf Orchestral Suite


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 1, 2012)

Coldplay - The Hardest Part


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 1, 2012)

[yt]aHtN3jOkp90[/yt]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;f66URxBO05o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f66URxBO05o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;2UnYJBXwRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UnYJBXwRIo[/video]

I think I both love it and hate it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;if-UzXIQ5vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;u84f2wdl6f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u84f2wdl6f4[/video]

Honestly, I think On Avery Island was far better than In the Aeroplane Over the Sea.

Come at me, P4K drones.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 1, 2012)

[yt]Vt1PWhO-vyw[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;-LXnuUz9o4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LXnuUz9o4g[/video]

Guys.

Guys.

Guys what if I made a shitty fighting game based on this album. What if you could choose to be either Skold or Konietzko. What if I uploaded that to newgrounds or something. What if I actually knew how to create shitty flash games.

Would you guys play that? I'd play the shit out of that, even if it was as terrible as I expect it to be.

What if I created some sort of shitty fighting game with like hundreds of different industrial artists to choose from. What if each character had like a special move vaguely related to one of their songs.

What if... What if I gave the Jared Louche model that stupid fucking hat he always wears.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 1, 2012)

[yt]POD3riJvL18[/yt]

Really addicted to this album as of late.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;KDmmYJHkd40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDmmYJHkd40[/video]

Love that beat.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2012)

Heard today on the radio, like it!
[video=youtube;sLE_emfAd74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLE_emfAd74[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;hNGMDc91OKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNGMDc91OKg[/video]

Something about this song... I don't know. It just makes me feel good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 2, 2012)

[yt]U9TpWKzO_04[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't listened to the wall in a while, so right now it sounds especially good.

[video=youtube;o5jd6CMcD9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jd6CMcD9c[/video]


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 2, 2012)

Right now I want to be listening to electro swing.  I have a few songs, but I want more.  Enough for an hour of listening.  Any good suggestions?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;4Gda771p2as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gda771p2as&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;LJWlDPAUUeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJWlDPAUUeY[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;_75MRb3yAck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75MRb3yAck[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 2, 2012)

[yt]OpGl7saUSig[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;RFATsx9n03Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFATsx9n03Q&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## future4 (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;TXBr5ddto9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXBr5ddto9k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;tKZEkOXomNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKZEkOXomNo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 3, 2012)

[yt]1gGv0uQtn74[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;QfFukIQmG0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfFukIQmG0w[/video]

*BLACK MAGNETIC WASTE*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 3, 2012)

[yt]Pu-rkXNbLtc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;7PpDfs36CRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PpDfs36CRI[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 4, 2012)

[yt]uXylJ_vFmms[/yt]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;X_I4wtNPv5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zf4RPrmIi4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U[/video]

This song just never gets old.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 4, 2012)

[yt]dz5D4iBs4Tc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2012)

Turkish Saz/Iranian Tanbour/Vocals in Persian
[video=youtube;Ru3YYV2JR3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru3YYV2JR3I[/video]


----------



## thegreywolf (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;RaVj50B2W-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaVj50B2W-E[/video]
skyscrapers by Ready, Set Fall


----------



## Traven V (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TK1bi4emEkk]http://youtu.be/TK1bi4emEkk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Ooj6pEd6YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooj6pEd6YM[/video]

I love everything.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 6, 2012)

[yt]bM7-Q2UXMBI[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yv8xz7I2Wb4]http://youtu.be/yv8xz7I2Wb4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;HS63i2veU90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS63i2veU90[/video]

"Used to be dirt, grew into a plant
Once was an animal, now I'm just a man
Grip still intangible, heart up in my hands
This will be the life for the darkness in my head"

HNNNNNG. I need to listen to these guys more often. Also hip hop in general.

I also love that album cover for some reason.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 7, 2012)

[yt]FS6EwL-D2g4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mbW8KBZguDM]http://youtu.be/mbW8KBZguDM[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;VeN3GSXYDds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeN3GSXYDds[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;-ltin0GzdSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ltin0GzdSk[/video]

I'm one of those freakishly avid fans who follows everything Jimmy Urine and company do, thereby proving their point about alternative music fans sucking! <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 8, 2012)

[yt]c-M34ZRM120[/yt]


----------



## triage (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;nFWcorUKrCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFWcorUKrCE[/video]
rip


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JPtQ4K-evBo]http://youtu.be/JPtQ4K-evBo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 8, 2012)

[yt]ms8taraJjPI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> [video=youtube;-ltin0GzdSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ltin0GzdSk[/video]
> 
> I'm one of those freakishly avid fans who follows everything Jimmy Urine and company do, thereby proving their point about alternative music fans sucking! <3



My nigga! MSI is the shit.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;PCOacnQffd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOacnQffd0&amp;feature=related[/video]

So, freaking, siiiiiick!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 8, 2012)

[yt]RKoghLdIB9g[/yt]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 8, 2012)

Saliva said:
			
		

> My nigga! MSI is the shit.




Hahaha I instantly respected your love for industrial when you mentioned it in my introduction thread, but this completes the package.

...That sounds incredibly suggestive and even creepy to me at the moment, but maybe it's just because I'm an incredibly suggestive and even creepy person.

Oh wait.

[video=youtube;Yu5gZ6X6cbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu5gZ6X6cbk[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;kyE4CLM0QIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YNxbCK8SaA8]http://youtu.be/YNxbCK8SaA8[/video]


----------



## future4 (Sep 10, 2012)

I find this to be pretty chill.

[video=youtube;kG4wV9q3qkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG4wV9q3qkQ[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Lx8uHC7I4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lx8uHC7I4M[/video]


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Aej0vQJNQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aej0vQJNQA&amp;feature=g-like[/video]

i be kicking it old school today


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv1lep598zA
"I hate you more than I hate myself" by Bobaflex.
Just feel like this today for who knows what reason.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

Listening to Daft Punk today.

[yt]H1Pc-S5dl8g[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 10, 2012)

[yt]HzXOQ9kQ7DY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;M3WE_1XgEv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3WE_1XgEv4[/video]

Annoying intro, but when the song kicks in it's like a nightmarish carnival.


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 10, 2012)

Pogo - Digitalism ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;KH1D1pcQ7Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH1D1pcQ7Og[/video]

They don't deserve their horrible fanbase. These guys are so much better than people make them out to be.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;nW_f6G6Ikuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_f6G6Ikuc[/video]

This band will forever have a place in my heart. This version they played at Warped Tour this year was insane... I've never screamed a song harder in my life.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ONsaSQOUCyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONsaSQOUCyM[/video]

Kickass song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 10, 2012)

[yt]f79X5QbFFk8[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

[yt]9Ig-Hd8tczU[/yt]

Gotta love the classics when it comes to Video Game OST's.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;3iZi2B5J1Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZi2B5J1Pg[/video]

Head stuck... up your ass.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2012)

[yt]GsfM3b-Hyx4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Ooj6pEd6YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooj6pEd6YM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2012)

â™« Asva - A Trap for Judges


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;updoMIHMBbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=updoMIHMBbU[/video]

this ^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2012)

[yt]lE309orsgSA[/yt]


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;6W4L2O-JQ-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W4L2O-JQ-w[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 11, 2012)

[yt]UJA08AX9X-8[/yt]


----------



## thoughtmaster (Sep 12, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M7JVlpm0eRs


----------



## Milo (Sep 12, 2012)

ever since the Smaskifa thing, I've been listening to ekki mukk all day

[video=youtube;INWZy3-Vw80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INWZy3-Vw80[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3cShYbLkhBc]http://youtu.be/3cShYbLkhBc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]h-9fWdLDyf8[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]BFogp88NpIk[/yt]


----------



## 0dalesque (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave Strider - Round II (Tavros Diss)


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]abA3kWIzGIk[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Sep 12, 2012)

ogge - kuk.xm


----------



## Plantar (Sep 13, 2012)

Cold Ride - Bill Owens Five

Such a cool song.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=M8c1NSWHICY&NR=1


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;f-xyoBUUAQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-xyoBUUAQc[/video]
I hate videos like this but the song is awesome


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;bsZPrvzt1fI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsZPrvzt1fI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 13, 2012)

[yt]e2olHOxo99Q[/yt]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;tWh-87b-PGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWh-87b-PGs[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 13, 2012)

[yt]-7VBjTjUuTM[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 13, 2012)

[yt]zWKVxaJS7M0[/yt]


----------



## LupeBrony (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;4MfcA068-8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MfcA068-8U[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;LoQYw49saqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc[/video]

It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on It's coming on.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Freakin' nostalgia

[video=youtube;JjTV8i_KjXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTV8i_KjXM [/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 14, 2012)

â™« Claustrophobia - Ghostly Melancholy


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;FXpeovWDi9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXpeovWDi9k[/video]


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;6JgnsrV3sNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JgnsrV3sNU[/video]

Average Man by Reel Big Fish.  I <3 this song.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 14, 2012)

AtomicFlowers said:


> Average Man by Reel Big Fish.  I <3 this song.



GAH. These guys had some good stuff back in their heyday (even as small of a heyday as it was). I had high hopes, but _Candy Coated Fury _is pretty ehh in my opinion.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 14, 2012)

[yt]ucg0P580sp0[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zn4_fW1SyHI]http://youtu.be/zn4_fW1SyHI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 14, 2012)

[yt]Z0kcq_kuwaI[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zUtnwcv-quE]http://youtu.be/zUtnwcv-quE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 15, 2012)

[yt]TX_0VWLgWWQ[/yt]


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pbvmR8n27w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;pqd3L3F8HE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqd3L3F8HE8[/video]

The laughing at the end of this track is simultaneously hilarious and horrifying. ;_;


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 15, 2012)

Billy Talent- This is how it Goes

[video=youtube;70H_gFDq9AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70H_gFDq9AI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 15, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Billy Talent- This is how it Goes



These guys are way underrated. Definitely one of my favorite modern punk bands. [Insert joke about how certain other Canadian artists steal the spotlight from people who actually deserve it, blah blah blah, Nickelback sucks, etc.]

Meanwhile, in the drug-induced land of Les Claypool...

[video=youtube;LBQ2305fLeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know if Adele has died recently or something but they've suddenly started playing all of her songs, again, over and over, on every station, always the same two songs. 

SO I'm listening to the remixed version

[video=youtube;ss0HAdW1DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss0HAdW1DnY[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ulwVN4LkgaI]http://youtu.be/ulwVN4LkgaI[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 16, 2012)

Pneumonic - Jakob


----------



## Traven V (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;M_wGLZmwZ8o]http://youtu.be/M_wGLZmwZ8o[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 16, 2012)

[yt]BFogp88NpIk[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

[yt]SUXyoyuJZ8Y[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Sep 16, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Let down.


Oh that has got to be one of my favorite Radiohead songs.


[video=youtube;F2HFcN7V0Ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2HFcN7V0Ow&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GfaL7Fx74as]http://youtu.be/GfaL7Fx74as[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;i9uwsCeURPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9uwsCeURPY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 16, 2012)

[yt]iq2CoI9Bg8I[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2012)

Dubstep.

Fuck you.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 17, 2012)

This :3
[video=youtube;VsboGD-U76U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsboGD-U76U[/video]


----------



## thegreywolf (Sep 17, 2012)

lights-bassnectar remix
[video=youtube;Imixg3jrJS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imixg3jrJS8[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;CSDhP_PAxNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSDhP_PAxNQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2012)

Glorious
[video=youtube;Jmk5frp6-3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmk5frp6-3Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 17, 2012)

[yt]oHAc5orXJQM[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;luM6oeCM7Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luM6oeCM7Yw[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to like mogwai. they're meh to me now.


----------



## Luca (Sep 17, 2012)

Milo said:


> I used to like mogwai. they're meh to me now.



And this is why you're a hipster. :V


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2012)

Luca said:


> And this is why you're a hipster. :V



word has lost all meaning


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 17, 2012)

It's okay 

[yt]wBoFHgmlqX0[/yt]

I've heard better


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;GOb4r9AHH8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOb4r9AHH8o[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AexGe102-Bc]http://youtu.be/AexGe102-Bc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;IRy28qinJNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRy28qinJNQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 18, 2012)

[yt]91XcXY77NmM[/yt]


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 18, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> KMFDM video


*
KMFDM SUCKS!!!*
[video=youtube;5Yw7UvcHQnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yw7UvcHQnA[/video]

No joke.  I love this band so much.  Been listening to them for at least ten years.  Never gets old for me.  I have them on watch in hopes they come to Club Neo again in Chicago.  And I hate to admit it, but I started listening to these guys a year before my freshmen year in high school due to Columbine.  At the time I was already listening to Rammstein but never heard of KMFDM until that happened.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;xjNXcl6yQnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjNXcl6yQnw[/video]

I fucking love this guy.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;5JNO5nJ0L0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JNO5nJ0L0U&amp;feature=artistob&amp;playnext=1&amp;li  st=TL4tPK8c-fxP0[/video]

Bands long broken up,  but are doing a farewell tour in canada/australia.  Im going~


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

I will never not love this song.

I also like the effects in this video. They're nice.


----------



## Bread (Sep 18, 2012)

dug up my old CDs and now I'm on a binge after re-discovering this EP
[video=youtube;FWn9Ixg-2Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=FWn9Ixg-2Tw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;l9-NOIalUYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9-NOIalUYU[/video]

Vacuum cleaners are truly the most underrated of instruments.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

The picture is so cuuuuuuuuuute.... the song sucks 

[yt]s2ETa4OTnqY[/yt]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;YjrQJhBPZrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjrQJhBPZrA[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 18, 2012)

Saliva said:
			
		

> *"When You Sleep"*



_Loveless _has to be one of the most magically jacked up albums I've ever heard. Good shit, man.



			
				CidCaldensfey said:
			
		

> No joke. I love this band so much. Been listening to them for at least ten years. Never gets old for me. I have them on watch in hopes they come to Club Neo again in Chicago. And I hate to admit it, but I started listening to these guys a year before my freshmen year in high school due to Columbine. At the time I was already listening to Rammstein but never heard of KMFDM until that happened.




It is a testament to how ridiculously clueless I am that I had no idea about the KMFDM/Columbine connection until a few seconds ago when I read your post. Regardless of all that though, they're a fantastic industrial outfit and every track I've heard is a lot of fun... I mean, if your sense of "fun" is as twisted as mine, that is. 

AND WITHOUT FURTHER ADO:

[video=youtube;cG2stmOl1i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG2stmOl1i4[/video]

Greg Puciato is a tool, but I do have to admit I enjoyed his fecal antics at the Reading Festival. I mean,he's entertaining in his overt douchebaggery and arrogance, so I'll give him that. Plus Dillinger Escape kicks fucking ass.

That is all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2012)

Justice vs Simian - We Are Your Friends


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4drucg1A6Xk]http://youtu.be/4drucg1A6Xk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;zPr_rtqwkX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPr_rtqwkX0&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 19, 2012)

[yt]dJBqOiLt7ZY[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 19, 2012)

*Today's Talk Like A Pirate Day?*

Time for Alestorm!!!!

[yt]86InpTyB3mw[/yt]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;6edvrHiGgt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6edvrHiGgt0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;UUIQox072QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIQox072QA[/video]

Renard is dynamite lit in a box of hot shit. Screw the haters.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6kLkNICTdgc]http://youtu.be/6kLkNICTdgc[/video]


----------



## Luca (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;iipO9Tvk1EI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iipO9Tvk1EI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;-GaR8Rtv0wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GaR8Rtv0wQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;PnnNHuSVczs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnnNHuSVczs&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 20, 2012)

[yt]vVQyjwf8kwU[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ayjVxUC2qDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjVxUC2qDE&amp;feature=colike[/video]

FEEL OUR GUNS GO LIVE!

man i love this one


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2012)

Sonic as all Hell XD
[video=youtube;jKdU2aBeuu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdU2aBeuu4[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 20, 2012)

Luca said:
			
		

> *Neutral Milk Hotel song*



Neutral Milk Hotel is the shizzle. I like Apples in Stereo and Olivia Tremor too, or at least the few catchy lo-fi ditties I know from them. 

[video=youtube;KDMvN45sjo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDMvN45sjo4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;nmwW1AwZCE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmwW1AwZCE4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SKoW7VNudWM]http://youtu.be/SKoW7VNudWM[/video]


----------



## future4 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ZUjTGyBzEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUjTGyBzEc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 21, 2012)

[yt]aE7tEClqBzU[/yt]


----------



## Cami (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2Bc5qMhE4&list=FL1fu_F9ZIIQzuROMC-lBApg&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Traven V (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;PuQYY7Tk_zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuQYY7Tk_zg&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;paFznZ8D77U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paFznZ8D77U[/video]

CAUSE I'M A...

*ONE SECOND (ONE SECOND) ONE SECOND GHOST!*


----------



## Bread (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;2KnkL_owKTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KnkL_owKTE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Luca (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;LLK4oaXUuLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLK4oaXUuLg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

[yt]HPftjJlqDdQ[/yt]







:lol:


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 22, 2012)

I absolutely love her.
[video=youtube;HGH-4jQZRcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGH-4jQZRcc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 22, 2012)

This one has been on my mind for a while now.

[video=youtube;kesVF8c-YUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kesVF8c-YUw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 22, 2012)

[yt]_gil4kgWdmo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;gnKCih92QNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnKCih92QNA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 22, 2012)

[yt]jaD2zsDm6XU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;g9v2GgdDdVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9v2GgdDdVc[/video]

Ahahahahahaha.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ljnv3KGtcyI]http://youtu.be/ljnv3KGtcyI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Esq47HFkJ4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esq47HFkJ4o[/video]

Oh, I am so trying this.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

[yt]YnTRaPnMvkg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s88r_q7oufE]http://youtu.be/s88r_q7oufE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oGuNUM56so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oGuNUM56so[/video]

It's like sadomasochistic torture for my brain.

I need to listen to this shit more often.


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;eh9TwdB0jmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh9TwdB0jmA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PXzuDXZwZtI]http://youtu.be/PXzuDXZwZtI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;8HUVicn2L9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HUVicn2L9k[/video]

Hell yeah motherfucker.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2012)

Black Mesa Source soundtrack :3

Good stuff


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;LVQnFzZUITM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVQnFzZUITM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;cr6CnG5dmvM]http://youtu.be/cr6CnG5dmvM[/video]


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 23, 2012)

Ugh, listening to this messes with my head too much. xD
[video=youtube;1wzdxO0dfSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1wzdxO0dfSM[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 23, 2012)

Nostalgia of my childhood.
[video=youtube;JR_0nbEzVdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR_0nbEzVdY[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 23, 2012)

[yt]JDcOVG8AfrE[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

The entire American Psycho album by the Misfits

[video=youtube;H1w5ErRwgDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1w5ErRwgDU[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;_FA85RO89HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FA85RO89HA[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;baKl6UCu3H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baKl6UCu3H0&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  L5ZVxj3rb8Jd7pexkoJla1Q[/video]
My music as in I made this mine


----------



## Plantar (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9XVATLAuYWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XVATLAuYWU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;o_SChDmSedM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_SChDmSedM[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;8YablrXxFCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YablrXxFCc[/video]


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nd9qQiwhP5U]http://youtu.be/nd9qQiwhP5U[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;zWd__w5UWVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWd__w5UWVc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 24, 2012)

[yt]OCG-Z70jIPM[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;cdkBs0VCSX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdkBs0VCSX0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;xjNXcl6yQnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjNXcl6yQnw[/video]

I wish NDAD did more shit. Especially like this.


----------



## Leito (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;RAC3Gd3armY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAC3Gd3armY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;XYmLZtFdSSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYmLZtFdSSo[/video]

I sort of want to have really awkward virgin sex to this album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 25, 2012)

[yt]JaddQxNa66E[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NDYK5BhGlZ8]http://youtu.be/NDYK5BhGlZ8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tX4B18vuie0]http://youtu.be/tX4B18vuie0[/video]


----------



## Bread (Sep 25, 2012)

I usually don't dive into japanese music but dear god this EP is fantastic
[video=youtube;tO4bYyrrXWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO4bYyrrXWU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vF7FggX-yN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF7FggX-yN0[/video]

God. That rhythm's ripping into my fucking brain.

It's disappointing how devastating the album gets after this kickass song.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 25, 2012)

[yt]lHOVRhN5yTA[/yt]

On repeat.

Forever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;wGaurVvtZyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGaurVvtZyM[/video]

How have I only heard this song once?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 26, 2012)

Currently an album I havent heard for a long time, the current song playing is:

[video=youtube;XqhyxfAXJS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqhyxfAXJS0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;yuGse7hnLsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGse7hnLsc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;YNCuwYM27pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNCuwYM27pM[/video] SkÃ¥l!


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HTG23XdGAi4]http://youtu.be/HTG23XdGAi4[/video]
I know it's cheesy but it makes me think of my luff so much >w< My mind never shuts up it's always like "kiss her kiss her kiss her"


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 26, 2012)

Now for something better that isn't Disneypopcrap....

[yt]BuRuwR2JSXI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;z5absmIJN24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5absmIJN24&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zo6D0JqciUI]http://youtu.be/zo6D0JqciUI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 27, 2012)

[yt]GBQGGLcbmQU[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z83vu-TRF6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z83vu-TRF6Y&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;1wXInjTw5ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wXInjTw5ho[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;qoMyHy-JFFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoMyHy-JFFQ[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wp_Now6WDRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_Now6WDRc[/video]

Oh yes.

I went there.


----------



## Magick (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;80mL9I1rm6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80mL9I1rm6A[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;z8ZqFlw6hYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;LDSsYMJDP-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDSsYMJDP-0&amp;feature=g-high-rec[/video]


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;b9eCv7cbq7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9eCv7cbq7w[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 28, 2012)

Epic stuff

[video=youtube;3u61WRWvsdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u61WRWvsdM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 28, 2012)

[yt]6n0sR4b_xXc[/yt]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;tfY4OfUXiYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfY4OfUXiYU[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wt5EHAqhR1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5EHAqhR1c[/video]

Absolutely beautiful in all its morbid melancholy. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;8HUVicn2L9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HUVicn2L9k[/video]

DEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWIT  HTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUN  DWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEV  ILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTH  ESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWA  VEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILW  ITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESO  UNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVED  EVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITH  THESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUND  WAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVI  LWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHE  SOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAV  EDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWI  THTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOU  NDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDE  VILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHT  HESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDW  AVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVIL  WITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHES  OUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVE  DEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVEDEVILWITHTHESOUNDWAVE


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 29, 2012)

[yt]e1pfPNKVrD4[/yt]


----------



## King of the Beach (Sep 30, 2012)

[yt]ixOKfFFchw4[/yt]


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, this week it's been a mixture of Westlife, James Blunt and Three Days Grace. But to celebrate my new fandom, I found Kurrel the Raven, Wolf Like Me, and Heart of A Dragon. (We shall never speak of the odd mixture of styles on my playlist.)


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;7JpXULiDGi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JpXULiDGi8[/video]


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;MtN1YnoL46Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q[/video]

Im a simple man...   :U


bom bom bom bom bompadomp~


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;z3MH4l1-t_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3MH4l1-t_8[/video]

*AAAAAAAAAAA AA-AAAAAAAA AAAAEEEEEEE
OOOOOOOOOO OO-OOOOOOO OOOOOOOOO*

Sends chills down my spine every time.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 30, 2012)

[yt]VFkiPJB5t2U[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 30, 2012)

I've lately became addicted to Indie music
[video=youtube_share;hjZVxgDQ2Vo]http://youtu.be/hjZVxgDQ2Vo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 30, 2012)

Been going back to the classics recently.

[yt]OzSFs-rlc3o[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;_XOY7lsBVpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;dnArHesjGp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnArHesjGp4[/video]


----------



## badlands (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XZkAQoa1plM]http://youtu.be/XZkAQoa1plM[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;AUb0TmXuECM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUb0TmXuECM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## future4 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;TwCnjS20c3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwCnjS20c3E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;C2wTpgxnaW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2wTpgxnaW4[/video]

Shit just got real.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-X1qtKiwHXI]http://youtu.be/-X1qtKiwHXI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 2, 2012)

[yt]1ZNjW2PW_s8[/yt]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Oct 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Vliu4pBamuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vliu4pBamuc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## valia_wolfie (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;vZX0njheto8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZX0njheto8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 3, 2012)

[yt]rcbjiYcEduw[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;srFJQgQJJPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srFJQgQJJPY[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nQMvL-ZoZXU]http://youtu.be/nQMvL-ZoZXU[/video]

I don't think anyone listens to these besides me....I click on others videos.


----------



## future4 (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ucTgODv_KVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucTgODv_KVM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;6uYoRwF-RpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uYoRwF-RpU[/video]

It's been such a long time since I listened to this album. I listened to this back when I was a Powerman 5000 fan. Holy shit.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7ODqHKb2Tw

It's an entire album with links to the start of each track.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;fbkv5xOLvnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbkv5xOLvnA[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 4, 2012)

[yt]zMTBt1-Q1Q8[/yt]

Probably my favorite song in any Metal Gear game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;P0FKzPfsxA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FKzPfsxA4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 4, 2012)

[yt]2pKjF41Yx1k[/yt]


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;dcz1Qmn2V2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcz1Qmn2V2o[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;TERyxFfMqDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;e6QnK0yql8s]http://youtu.be/e6QnK0yql8s[/video]


----------



## Faeox (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;UKbDCk3XTDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKbDCk3XTDI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 5, 2012)

[yt]B9ZxX1aN4gc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_WhVHthyhio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WhVHthyhio[/video]

The best cover of the best Doom song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;BQg3zo7B0rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQg3zo7B0rk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Dl98kUWgQrc]http://youtu.be/Dl98kUWgQrc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ntCcu291N9E]http://youtu.be/ntCcu291N9E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;17PM-UMVud8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17PM-UMVud8[/video]

I love this album so god damn much. Right up there in my top four. It just gives me this warm sense of familiarity.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 7, 2012)

[yt]1gGv0uQtn74[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;XJG_irGVYJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJG_irGVYJo[/video]

Wow this quality sucks dick.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;3SluRyO4EA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SluRyO4EA4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;w2PzCRjJUeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2PzCRjJUeg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;8zzoW00I8fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zzoW00I8fg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;CKKIeIPE3aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKKIeIPE3aA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;kAwjZLztd28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAwjZLztd28[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;mzzIvg2Iv6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzzIvg2Iv6M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;cMXotZ4xbHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMXotZ4xbHY[/video]

Finally giving APS a listen. I've been looking for it everywhere and never bothered to simply try downloading their discog.

I was honestly expecting this album to be either boring (like Fullblackhabit) or utter shit (like Beating Dead Horses). But no, this is actually really good. Pleb as shit, but in that lovable 16Volt kind of way.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 8, 2012)

[yt]1njYee3rw34[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;o3QeEvgMG1s]http://youtu.be/o3QeEvgMG1s[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 9, 2012)

[yt]coXBIXP8EJs[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nhI4NwEqUE0]http://youtu.be/nhI4NwEqUE0[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;w5UFJu74-qU]http://youtu.be/w5UFJu74-qU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 10, 2012)

[yt]gXI--aNcKnk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody here to tell me to turn it down :3
[video=youtube;hvCdhaH5jdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvCdhaH5jdA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6A182ADE42E  A394B[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 11, 2012)

[yt]N4ghtUdUuF8[/yt]


----------



## Talisker (Oct 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/6yCIDkFI7ew


Gold on the Ceiling by The Black Keys


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ed2f7p3JrX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed2f7p3JrX8[/video]

Their best album. Hands down.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 11, 2012)

Underoath - Too Bright to See; Too Loud to Hear.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 12, 2012)

[yt]aue3NrdtzN0[/yt]


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;F15IjgyHd60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F15IjgyHd60&amp;list=FLLPGHQWnH_kF1NiSJDtNaJg&amp;  index=6&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2012)

*H3llb3nt - Heliophobic (Monitor Mix)*

I think I'm in love.

I can't find a DL for the instrumental album anywhere. The internet doesn't seem to understand that
*I NEED THIS FUCKING ALBUM*.


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2012)

Been going back and forth between Alestorm's first and second album to see which one I want to buy next.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;3moLkjvhEu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3moLkjvhEu0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2012)

I found heeeyeyeyey w/e again

so I aloso found this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

he-man version better etc, but seriously, it is, this one's boooring


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;y7jxWQUnTxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7jxWQUnTxY[/video]


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2012)

Plush (STP)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 13, 2012)

[yt]PxEkpOq8JZU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;vR54Qr33DXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR54Qr33DXs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2012)

Devin Townsend - Epicloud (album)

Average album especially for him but that doesn't make it bad and I'm sure I'll still listen to half these songs a year from now so whatever


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Oct 13, 2012)

Rocking out to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=4ZHiOcKCyOw&NR=1


----------



## Talisker (Oct 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/pA-53uavtyA

Freya by The Sword


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://youtu.be/Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;i03TRMIXnFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i03TRMIXnFU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 14, 2012)

[yt]hiiAwYgDGps[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm only really using this computer so I can listen to music =P

[video=youtube;-tXT05DMpMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tXT05DMpMU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 15, 2012)

â™« My Dying Bride - A Tapestry Scorned


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;xcZmkq6RHXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZmkq6RHXk[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm currently in the mood for epic music.

[yt]leQO6SSPA7E[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;4CX7Qzb1dj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CX7Qzb1dj8[/video]

Best song off of _In Rainbows_.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 15, 2012)

One of my favorite Two Steps From Hell songs.

[yt]SZ1GbBlS9wM[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 16, 2012)

[yt]z_PcQyrSSIg[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Oct 16, 2012)

Deftones - Pink Maggit


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 16, 2012)

[yt]5xjtxCdMyQ4[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;33pw2nEAHgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33pw2nEAHgc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]f5gdFGlPvKU[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 17, 2012)

The 51st State brought me here

[video=youtube;FPLT7QOFHHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPLT7QOFHHk[/video]

Dammit, I'm certain I know some other Thrillseekers songs, but they're all on my Spotify


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

Im feeling some music right now  

[video=youtube;rz4CZI6zQVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz4CZI6zQVo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y9W9VdKt1WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9W9VdKt1WI[/video]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;mF5ea9nU1N8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF5ea9nU1N8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]o0bD9CcpnDE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;9abYzI9ycjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9abYzI9ycjk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]ipEDSD4ASdY[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;m01s6WXP0M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m01s6WXP0M4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]BvLP6EKHATA[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z7iW-b1Bq1I]http://youtu.be/Z7iW-b1Bq1I[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;m_-nYA5BWDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-nYA5BWDA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]R_I7KUsRBb4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZO3gWIGzH3A]http://youtu.be/ZO3gWIGzH3A[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

Its what is on the radio right now... 

[video=youtube;NdYWuo9OFAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 19, 2012)

"White Cluster" - Opeth


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lo-EmtXbFRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-EmtXbFRg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;3wWKwlqglro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wWKwlqglro[/video]

I fucking love this album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 19, 2012)

[yt]71Gh7uA6RtI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;vKGSHNnesXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKGSHNnesXs[/video]

Oho my god it's fucking perfect.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 19, 2012)

[yt]5_r0A7PSVpw[/yt]

Gotta love Industrial.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 20, 2012)

[yt]FBNx98Klgys[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;eALDD5XaQuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eALDD5XaQuw[/video]


----------



## RitsukaAo (Oct 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/OYYfjFtYGsY

(Ballad of a Nice Guy- Unknown Artist)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 20, 2012)

[yt]P9YAVdOkBOE[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4xljFT44Y1Y]http://youtu.be/4xljFT44Y1Y[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 20, 2012)

listening to this:

[video=youtube;XsTMnfpBlEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsTMnfpBlEY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 20, 2012)

[yt]8ORO1qHL_OE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;LM3gYTEq2xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM3gYTEq2xY[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3p4MZJsexEs]http://youtu.be/3p4MZJsexEs[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;5zuhxfrXocw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 20, 2012)

[yt]SWedO9T2c4M[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;CayMeza487M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayMeza487M[/video]


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKv1JyQgV8


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;iuPR3TBgqjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuPR3TBgqjA[/video]

She's so hot, i wonder what she would be if she was a furry.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 22, 2012)

Big Business - HORSE the Band


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qrnl71YdyRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrnl71YdyRA[/video]

This song wouldn't fit more perfectly on any other album.



DarthLeopard said:


> She's so hot, i wonder what she would be if she was a furry.



Stop doing that. It's creepy.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;aeU4iVbipAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeU4iVbipAg&feature=share&list=PLh4spJI_X7KHkXsA7--TMjMLzs0DJnHLe[/video]

Blast from the past, 11 years old now ._.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 22, 2012)

[yt]Fu70kKuxHqM[/yt]


----------



## Lunar (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;MQs22Kt-vZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQs22Kt-vZk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fPjuuVOGqxI]http://youtu.be/fPjuuVOGqxI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

I figured it was about time
[video=youtube;ZEHsIcsjtdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEHsIcsjtdI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ucN2qF72Bdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucN2qF72Bdw[/video]

The song sounds immensely better at 360p.


----------



## Magick (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;vq7XVil6LvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq7XVil6LvE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd love to see these guys live
[video=youtube;arNUJnK_tfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arNUJnK_tfc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;H-k_Eg7zXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;7XwnH5k4PBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XwnH5k4PBM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 23, 2012)

[yt]QpMVhBwhgV8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;kuLSixZDdJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuLSixZDdJc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 23, 2012)

my cat scream at me repeatedly


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;eOyE9DvjRaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOyE9DvjRaw[/video]

Oh my god that image is horrific.

I hate people that don't hate thumbnails with a burning passion.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2012)

[yt]JyX7dHmaRlA[/yt]

:lol:


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PgRF0EXvZFM]http://youtu.be/PgRF0EXvZFM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2012)

Essentially a larger, lower-tuned version of the sitar
[video=youtube;f2WdiVajlHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2WdiVajlHA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 24, 2012)

[yt]EURPHXyalEE[/yt]


----------



## MrWolfeh (Oct 24, 2012)

So much filth :3

[video=youtube;euxJvqnzKgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euxJvqnzKgk&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 24, 2012)

Philadelphia Soul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfs1y6L3E7k


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;jiiiA7ogdZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiiiA7ogdZE[/video]

Electronic noise


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;3iZi2B5J1Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZi2B5J1Pg[/video]

None so blind as those that will not see.


----------



## badlands (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fu2bgwcv43o]http://youtu.be/fu2bgwcv43o[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;shjRdER3eM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shjRdER3eM0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZqABNNq_j1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqABNNq_j1M[/video]


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

[yt]RJk7GXi-BZQ[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 25, 2012)

â™« Xasthur - Maze of Oppression


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;3RrHLprLDLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RrHLprLDLc[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;F3RYvO2X0Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo[/video]

good song, creepy picture.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 25, 2012)

[yt]AKjapC9MRA0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;EEjxJ7pATU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjxJ7pATU4[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;iQru7oCdYXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 26, 2012)

[yt]7Z4hpFa6BpY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;hA2eVdBjhf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2eVdBjhf0[/video]


----------



## Makarov (Oct 27, 2012)

A whole boat load of Sabaton but for an example:

[video=youtube;9IwmYAdgU18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IwmYAdgU18[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 27, 2012)

[yt]ozZ2Z6RGYOs[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been playing this song for hours now on guitar, bass, and drums just to work on my timing and rhythm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QGCk76vMss
the "insert video" tool isn't working very well for me right now...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ptgCOv5AXRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptgCOv5AXRs[/video]

I love this album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 27, 2012)

[yt]oLm-swhorDc[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2012)

The Ramones: live at London, 1977. 
[video=youtube;imf25Squ8ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imf25Squ8ro[/video]
I'm also watching it too.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;CzVD_vMUpyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzVD_vMUpyI&amp;list=FLyCPgbAFq_pr4DSfQwrUyvw&amp;  index=9&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 28, 2012)

[yt]Ednom9e5eqo[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

Gwen Stefani
the sweet escape


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;WojopwjrsnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WojopwjrsnY[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;RfE0FfTBFu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfE0FfTBFu8[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 28, 2012)

Resonance - existâ€ trace


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 29, 2012)

[yt]nocH2PVR3tg[/yt]


----------



## Mittens (Oct 29, 2012)

Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson's cover


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;sZZTfu4jWcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZTfu4jWcI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;cNrMKoqrt9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNrMKoqrt9U[/video]

It's been such a long time since I last listened to this guy.


----------



## badlands (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;n9AcG0glVu4]http://youtu.be/n9AcG0glVu4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;_ugZnyB5umI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ugZnyB5umI[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright I saw Jared's AV and now I am listening to Soundgarden-Black Hole Sun.
[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

[yt]toqeAUARys4[/yt]

Some days, you just have to let go and rave.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=KxQZsW0H7LU&feature=fvwp"]1&v=KxQZsW0H7LU[/URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=KxQZsW0H7LU&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Makarov (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;YhDp1HhVQ9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhDp1HhVQ9k[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 30, 2012)

[yt]sh3Qor9v7Y0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

I love this instrument <3
[video=youtube;8QSDBvxiIZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSDBvxiIZc&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 30, 2012)

[yt]JILbW204sJE[/yt]


----------



## Fjordy (Oct 30, 2012)

Young Empires - Rain of Gold

[video=youtube;0TRWsal9v58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TRWsal9v58[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ri6Efk1SPJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri6Efk1SPJc[/video]

Love it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 30, 2012)

Catharsis


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 31, 2012)

[yt]ITXJ6Hlfx2s[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 31, 2012)

[yt]0utLxVXZhg4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 31, 2012)

[yt]toqeAUARys4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 31, 2012)

[yt]CnXcl3tYyDs[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 31, 2012)

[yt]gQEV1Tb_gAY[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 1, 2012)

[yt]vIFVng_vEXg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 1, 2012)

[yt]rGc_NszVq_4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 1, 2012)

[yt]6gE1FCNFG40[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hg8Fa_EUQqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg8Fa_EUQqY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 2, 2012)

[yt]5x6CdiR0mYQ[/yt]


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2012)

Been listening to the soundtrack of "Lone Survivor" 

Creepy stuff. There's one track that's literally just mechanical noises and a gravely voice mumbling incoherently in the background, growing steadily louder. 

[yt]jpLZ9I5IzXY[/yt]

The rest is kind of eerie and electronic-sounding.

[yt]8r2GP1PQK6s[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;krzCMQE7ypQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krzCMQE7ypQ[/video]
A mix of Wonder Room, Confusion, Spore, Night Shade and Cosmic Power


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;EME6Itr7FhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EME6Itr7FhA[/video]

Two steps ahead, another was dead. He spelled out his plan in the crimson of red. Still not safe if we arrive too late.

The second victim points at the third's fate.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;uYNMUuGTAOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYNMUuGTAOs[/video]

Thats what I got goin on when I get limited generator time for my computer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;er4rsdd4p-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er4rsdd4p-g[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;HK2sW0ew-OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK2sW0ew-OA[/video]


was told i sound like this guy when i sing......not going to sing anymore.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;7ezAFZYyML8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezAFZYyML8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;dd7fNkqDIyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7fNkqDIyM[/video]

Those drums. Holy shit.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;CwMxHmUBU7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwMxHmUBU7o[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

[yt]lEyjn1EpRTc[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a lot of Social Distortion since I'm going to see them live in Myrtle Beach next weekend. Here is one of their best songs
[video=youtube;_NWjehpGSO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=_NWjehpGSO0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 4, 2012)

[yt]rJ7kmYzeOYc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;0QNT3Ew-bc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNT3Ew-bc8[/video]

Remember this from Motocross Madness 2?


----------



## Magick (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;b15yaPYNDRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b15yaPYNDRU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;fGzjtKmk9H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGzjtKmk9H0[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;5g8ykQLYnX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8ykQLYnX0[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;abjE9Qx0O60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abjE9Qx0O60[/video]


----------



## triage (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;RGOnSSMI3Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGOnSSMI3Dk[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;QvwDohEEQ1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;znhcuLZMmUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znhcuLZMmUk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;YDyQvDqC6S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDyQvDqC6S8[/video]

Thom is my waifu.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]OAxrx0xJNHE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;FtyGdMWe-QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtyGdMWe-QY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2012)

Just realized I didn't scrobble this album last night. Fucking audioscrobbler is buggy as shit.

[video=youtube;rT7aDgdPDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT7aDgdPDYQ[/video]

AAAAAANTIIIIIIIIIIIIII GRAAAAAAAVIIIIIIIITYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]IVv1mtH-tdA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;jxWHrHC2Qe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxWHrHC2Qe4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]keNiFyBJtUw[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]vIFVng_vEXg[/yt]


----------



## Smart Dragon (Nov 5, 2012)

I am listening to Duran Duran. Can you guess which song?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]YHuvuvW5LY8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2012)

The title is actually "The Eternal Now"
[video=youtube;OpYsxSJ_v_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpYsxSJ_v_k&amp;list=HL1352218979&amp;feature=mh_l  olz[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]R_mSQ_dO788[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]t3217H8JppI[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]acy3JhgzyeU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;SemBxkekFaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SemBxkekFaU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]YHuvuvW5LY8[/yt]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;RFAAwOPAcMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFAAwOPAcMw[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 7, 2012)

[yt]-3JM_YVxL_8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;XJG_irGVYJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJG_irGVYJo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 7, 2012)

[yt]byRI_bXKUK4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 7, 2012)

[yt]hEg43swR_Lg[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 7, 2012)

Irregardless of what you think of the movie, I give you... the epic:

[yt]4H0JDomv8ac[/yt]

Now excuse me, I must fight the battle to end all battles against destruction by robot aliens while tears of manliness stream down my cheeks.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 7, 2012)

My first furry inspired video... Furry rave  

[video=youtube;yYK9s9berZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYK9s9berZA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;gQRemB87tTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQRemB87tTs[/video]

My only question is this: Why the hell would you leave THIS to form Breaking Benjamin? I know they're extremely similar bands (and the vocal style is nearly identical), but somehow this clicks with me better. The combination of rap-metal and the beautifully haunting melody in "Breathless" makes it a nice piece of nu-metal angst for the masses. And you don't even have to listen to Ben Burnley whine like a bitch.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 8, 2012)

[yt]jqSSMSYsyBY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y9W9VdKt1WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9W9VdKt1WI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL96462D0B11E  FDAA2[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OFgHy-ia8RM]http://youtu.be/OFgHy-ia8RM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2012)

Mind=Blown
[video=youtube;hcb8WCaZAEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcb8WCaZAEw[/video]
I should buy the album


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;5R4K6ozjGec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R4K6ozjGec&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2012)

Durrgonforce cover with Rick and Bella
[video=youtube;uITiwk8RnW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_qpqLlhCFM&list=HL1352498376&feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;umeZtszNShk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 9, 2012)

[yt]UyOH7dbFa7k[/yt]


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;6mtnNeNKjKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mtnNeNKjKI&amp;feature=bf_prev&amp;list=UU1n3FR4I  JsyA_-tB9ic2lUA[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;22bK0C2obFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22bK0C2obFc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;SREZ-ggSDjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SREZ-ggSDjM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hOwnK03DMPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOwnK03DMPY[/video]

Fuck the people that say Renard can't produce anything good. Seriously. This guy's released some incredible albums.


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;1ybaiCgOFUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ybaiCgOFUQ&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 10, 2012)

[yt]4p1UWmPbMrY[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZTCbugaGzfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=ZTCbugaGzfI&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Fuck the people that say Renard can't produce anything good. Seriously. This guy's released some incredible albums.


Gotta agree. Renard's getting a lot of undeserved shit on him. Aurastys <33

[video=youtube;lrSKG3TS0uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrSKG3TS0uE[/video]


----------



## Anubite (Nov 12, 2012)

Wax and DfD

Talented rappers.

[video=youtube;VXSi6oGqzTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXSi6oGqzTo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 12, 2012)

â™« Omega Centauri - The Oort Cloud


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;MrQ-NXGLKOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrQ-NXGLKOc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 12, 2012)

[yt]n2T5LWAUYCI[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

At the moment I'm listening to the* Beastie Boys*. Lately though I've been listening to *Flying Lotus*, *Grouper*, *Black Dice*, and lots of *Homestuck* music.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;bvlor0LDtu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlor0LDtu4&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 13, 2012)

â™« Omega Centauri - Elusive


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 13, 2012)

Letting my inner sadist out today.

[yt]en047NnFSLA[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ni4bVzYxi_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni4bVzYxi_A[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this stuff

[video=youtube;-GOPZUifj54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GOPZUifj54[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;p9Fyib7NZ8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Fyib7NZ8w&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;RdeiVLTj-7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdeiVLTj-7s[/video]

Great album. I just wish it wasn't so fucking short.

SEVENTEEN MINUTES.

I've listened to songs three times that length.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 13, 2012)

[yt]dUhjPAa5SkI[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;hZ3iwRPCfvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ3iwRPCfvk&amp;noredirect=1[/video]

I absolutely love this song as well as this version.


----------



## Magick (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;jDJpf2mQ0w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDJpf2mQ0w4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2012)

Indian _Mohan Veena _and Arabic _Oud
[video=youtube;FRuJ_1gZ88Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRuJ_1gZ88Q[/video]_


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 14, 2012)

[yt]xn-_JKqQNeg[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fu2bgwcv43o]http://youtu.be/fu2bgwcv43o[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 15, 2012)

[yt]xDj7gvc_dsA[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 15, 2012)

[yt]fzd4NxRhgLY[/yt]


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;lFeXB-R-yaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFeXB-R-yaI[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;w5UFJu74-qU]http://youtu.be/w5UFJu74-qU[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2012)

[yt]IxPbgnO81sQ[/yt]


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 15, 2012)

The Gaslight Anthem - Handwritten
[video=youtube;Lf-rEslupnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf-rEslupnY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZFuWLWtcDqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFuWLWtcDqc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Makarov (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;bg92QpjRcJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk&amp;list=PLBABAFC2830BA3737&amp;index=  56&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 16, 2012)

Who doesnt listen to Dance nation? Its like the best station in the world. D

http://www.dancenationone.fm/index.php?content=2


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;6dPcas53JvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dPcas53JvA[/video]

The title couldn't be any more fitting.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 17, 2012)

[yt]v2cKmCvA1ig[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z0GFRcFm-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;reGlno9aUpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reGlno9aUpw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 18, 2012)

[yt]o1E4RpAsTo8[/yt]


----------



## absynth (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Ui3SAMo5s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ui3SAMo5s0[/video]    Have a nice eargasm


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 19, 2012)

Well my new furry video duh! 

[video=youtube;5TIX84vyAL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TIX84vyAL4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;p3K62a9Ngxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3K62a9Ngxw&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;PrqdiTsaDuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrqdiTsaDuI[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

[yt]ouyC28ffPjQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

One of many experimental Persian instruments that have been popping up in recent years
[video=youtube;wHMi6Ej2YqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHMi6Ej2YqE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

[yt]j0h2u87JwyA[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 19, 2012)

Dethalbum III


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

[yt]vUVZXs6jgxM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;GPcV1g1wBHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcV1g1wBHY[/video]

I used to love reading Hardblush comics with this song playing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Radiohead's _Hail To The Thief_. Been that kind of day.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 19, 2012)

[yt]HmLkHo8cKLY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Radiohead's _Hail To The Thief_. Been that kind of day.



Good album.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;xQjrDeEbTvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQjrDeEbTvQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Uz3Uca9VK88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz3Uca9VK88[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Dw6UFObSn2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw6UFObSn2M[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

[yt]bnBG-mswbtA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;5vBGOrI6yBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=5vBGOrI6yBk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;U5uBYkS4dPE]http://youtu.be/U5uBYkS4dPE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 20, 2012)

[yt]AfVwSUTQva8[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JIOCc0tfoqA]http://youtu.be/JIOCc0tfoqA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;fU7BJjrp2xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU7BJjrp2xg[/video]


----------



## future4 (Nov 21, 2012)

Man, I love Radiohead.

[video=youtube;4X69fLfPyBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X69fLfPyBQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;kjyAA-kRZaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjyAA-kRZaw[/video]


----------



## Rukani (Nov 21, 2012)

SwangYoThang by tallulahgoodtimes on SoundCloud


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;gEEv54bbV40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEEv54bbV40&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 21, 2012)

[yt]ufGAyJvtUEA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1T5fqLBhZgo]http://youtu.be/1T5fqLBhZgo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;VVUIL12jNsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=VVUIL12jNsI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2012)

Nadhaswaram (world's loudest woodwind instrument?)
[video=youtube;M0kEjSvNQhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0kEjSvNQhE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 22, 2012)

[yt]0aEI6rkmQsQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;oRIF_undL8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRIF_undL8Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 22, 2012)

[yt]276PuxQPFT4[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 22, 2012)

Kenneth Thomas + Damian William best collision evar


----------



## Magick (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;NTwYdiuQa34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTwYdiuQa34[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;YtQhsZYKne0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtQhsZYKne0[/video]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;xXpZj_hqEAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=xXpZj_hqEAA&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## future4 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think John Lennon has come back to life.

[video=youtube;wycjnCCgUes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wycjnCCgUes&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;zfzrjq91D7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfzrjq91D7I[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been digging into J Dilla for weeks now. It's so dope. His beats are obscene R.I.P. Also Regina Spektor, Elis Regina, and Flying Lotus are big these days.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 23, 2012)

[yt]BYRLmmswqfU[/yt]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKtht2v63MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKtht2v63MQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;lL7uTNu9dtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL7uTNu9dtI[/video]

Perfect ending to this album, in my opinion.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 24, 2012)

[yt]qDY-DF4Lpdg[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;4wfRHPsRGkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_189987&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=ixxtnrWb17Y&amp;v=4wfRHPsRGkk[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 24, 2012)

[yt]4U_RvUYINpo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RmLW0BVTCsw]http://youtu.be/RmLW0BVTCsw[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;VVmbhYKDKfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1RjrkKvV2f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RjrkKvV2f4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 24, 2012)

[yt]GsfM3b-Hyx4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2012)

Dance thingie based off of Turkish folk song
[video=youtube;fsZd1gW-7KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsZd1gW-7KA[/video]


----------



## Flippy (Nov 24, 2012)

[yt]PVzljDmoPVs[/yt]

I can't believe I haven't heard more furs rant about this video especially because so many love dance music & wolves.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]

Oh man, it's been a while.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;fwK7ggA3-bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwK7ggA3-bU[/video]
Makes a change


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

TSOP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ofn32bruc


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;P-lNBrZCJ9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-lNBrZCJ9k&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome song 

[video=youtube;RrtV43CFppY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrtV43CFppY[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;qWKpDSSKhgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qWKpDSSKhgo[/video]

_Back through time
To fight the viking foe!
Back through time
Where our voyage must now go!!
Six hundred years into the past,
Our destiny is here at last,
For infamy and plunder we will ride!!!_


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 26, 2012)

[yt]hbbl1pY6BvU[/yt]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;bQ6rEDHpJlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ6rEDHpJlI[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

9/10 for that epic riff. 

[yt]eEWdRswchGo[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 26, 2012)

[yt]sQZF7cinKJ8[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

[yt]XKRKO-y6wlo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OqyQO3xhNx0]http://youtu.be/OqyQO3xhNx0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 27, 2012)

[yt]FDi5L56cx9Y[/yt]


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Castle of Glass-Linkin Park


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;AqedXGqwyd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqedXGqwyd0[/video]


----------



## Mittens (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;puWCytTYZZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puWCytTYZZ4[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;AgmH7hJsXoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgmH7hJsXoU[/video]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 28, 2012)

"Yiffy Thuggin" mlb rmx

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9347619/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2012)

Diurnal pain countdown by Senmuth


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 28, 2012)

[yt]M646py-RTTI[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HPVDj-wqgP4]http://youtu.be/HPVDj-wqgP4[/video]


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myltH4huhpw

Rise Against - Help Is On The Way


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;7woW7DmnR0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7woW7DmnR0E[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;bI6gWusVAHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI6gWusVAHc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xKHUwfFb2lw]http://youtu.be/xKHUwfFb2lw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 30, 2012)

[yt]GBzO1Babkmc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice video quality
[video=youtube;i4P1SsDocyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4P1SsDocyQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;iJwVyeDcNw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJwVyeDcNw0[/video]


----------



## Mittens (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;bOR38552MJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOR38552MJA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 2, 2012)

[yt]iMt1QvluXJ4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 2, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/x-rayofficial/x-ray-attempts


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not like everybody else-The Kinks


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;EzcZ6sfKR0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzcZ6sfKR0I[/video]

HUEAHEUEAHUEAHAEUEAH


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AvFcoXn4qCo]http://youtu.be/AvFcoXn4qCo[/video]

I feel this song is very topical.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

*Gorillaz - Kids With Guns*


----------



## Magick (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;icdJDFFCc1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icdJDFFCc1Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 2, 2012)

[yt]dllOH5IEZyo[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;ygJYxMP_ICY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygJYxMP_ICY[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kmo9e7DzKlk]http://youtu.be/kmo9e7DzKlk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;SPf2ANjUbrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=SPf2ANjUbrY&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;svJvT6ruolA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJvT6ruolA[/video]


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;P-Q9D4dcYng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Q9D4dcYng[/video]

Easily my favorite Beatles song ever. It's disturbingly bittersweet. Whimsical, funny, frightening, and depressing all at the same time. Plus the break in the middle with Paul waking up and trying to catch the bus is one of the best moments in any song. The orchestra scared the shit out of me the first time I heard the song. And that closing chord is pure candy for the ears. 

SWIM loves to listen to this song really really stoned =P


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

Two cats fighting outside my window.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;qqIIW7nxBgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIIW7nxBgc[/video]

No shame


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 4, 2012)

AUTUM DAY DISTRACTION

So fast, so funky.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 4, 2012)

[yt]6GvtvQ807uk[/yt]

GOD DAMMIT WHY IS THIS SONG SO BEAUTIFUL?!!! ;;;;_;;;;


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ssdspsoGYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssdspsoGYY[/video]

EPIC TRANCE STUFF, UK has awesome trance artists


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;WU6VO2Kx4kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU6VO2Kx4kA[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yf_Lwe6p-Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;7AfMEhrRvHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfMEhrRvHw&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=71&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;6IQ0snWgef0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IQ0snWgef0[/video]


NOW I feel ashamed


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2012)

[yt]J7HgjL00s60[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;bkEpfhDMIq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkEpfhDMIq8[/video]

<3


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuels the Comedy - Korn


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LoFp7aYMttQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFp7aYMttQ&feature=g-u-u[/video]


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1yel8lHvAdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yel8lHvAdg[/video]

I love some Trap.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 6, 2012)

[yt]HOw08gAaXGA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kmo9e7DzKlk]http://youtu.be/kmo9e7DzKlk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qn6b5mZZD-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=Qn6b5mZZD-I[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrUnCpTYEVM

Alexandrian Ricochet Sphere - Truxton (Renard alias)


----------



## Magick (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;YpJAmlnBxoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJAmlnBxoA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;F2pugnHk3Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2pugnHk3Tc&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=64[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 7, 2012)

[yt]y64mQ67P9eQ[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PdpAop7gp0w]http://youtu.be/PdpAop7gp0w[/video]

Apparently I've taken the lead with this post. So proud...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 8, 2012)

[yt]Qt5xO3t_bBw[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Dec 8, 2012)

For my metal head friends, and me :
Turn up the volume, like any good song.

[yt]KjEGr1XUh9M[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll drop in some technical metal to cheer folk up.
[video=youtube;CHAUQNTwYZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHAUQNTwYZo[/video]


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vwtSl2Rnc2U]http://youtu.be/vwtSl2Rnc2U[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 8, 2012)

[yt]h1nGdUHDvRg[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2012)

Along with singing and playing guitar to it The Misfits-Day of The Dead
 [video=youtube;LBUIraTlM1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBUIraTlM1E[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2012)

Close To You - The Carpenters


----------



## Magick (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;PzVp7eyzP08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzVp7eyzP08[/video]


----------



## Mittens (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;yIGw2Wg88Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIGw2Wg88Ns[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 10, 2012)

[yt]FSFq4cEuFl4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 11, 2012)

The most epic Dancing Mad remix you will ever hear, with a bit of One-Winged Angel tied in. 

[yt]WFplIleCuVg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jy2MLw_JMJk]http://youtu.be/jy2MLw_JMJk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;L5yC5Iw-LgE]http://youtu.be/L5yC5Iw-LgE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 12, 2012)

[yt]v0lXU9bq_T4[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;fhgwSyRmAb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhgwSyRmAb8[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2012)

[YT]j_xB1AYhlCE[/YT]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;zRVrQsdWDds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRVrQsdWDds[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 14, 2012)

[yt]yw4n8geklDk[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;gCZ6A09I_jQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCZ6A09I_jQ[/video]
Every time I hear this... I sing along badly.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 15, 2012)

[yt]qK1Tj0Iv7JI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;KquTFWUyboA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;list=PLMYM6VIMInE_sXw  5OT2m_5ChDBbPoyJKH&amp;v=KquTFWUyboA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 16, 2012)

[yt]7HcTYD60nVA[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 16, 2012)

[yt]C1kHeeEMe-s[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

Bjork so sugoi

[video=youtube;xIqGvu39muo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIqGvu39muo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;QF2AmC2xyXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF2AmC2xyXM[/video]


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought Taylor Swift's newest album, so I'll be listening to that on and off tomorrow.


----------



## future4 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a Classic. 

[video=youtube;4K7muZ9nleI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K7muZ9nleI[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;IS-5-wLGfBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS-5-wLGfBs&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;MJDDxHIaaVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDDxHIaaVk[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Been hitting the classics since I got Spotify. "Goddamn that DJ made my day."


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 19, 2012)

[yt]cMzSeqqQ_aI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;NclKaiQKCMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NclKaiQKCMk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 21, 2012)

[yt]NMmBBTR3m6Y[/yt]


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 22, 2012)

Magick said:


> [video=youtube;MJDDxHIaaVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDDxHIaaVk[/video]


I love this song

I love this song


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;MUfgAbFY4CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUfgAbFY4CA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;C_HAgFs6I4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_HAgFs6I4o[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 22, 2012)

[yt]7w315BdzS6k[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;YVDSdDoD4Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDSdDoD4Sg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 22, 2012)

[yt]O2uRmRb7HCM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Id6Bg7ELW58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id6Bg7ELW58[/video]


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 24, 2012)

Gramatik - Born Ready

I'm not posting a link or a Youtube video because no one is going to watch it anyway


----------



## Magick (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;dEcby6rE0-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=dEcby6rE0-0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;pmXFqPhbRr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmXFqPhbRr4[/video]

God I love this song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 24, 2012)

[yt]R1S85pmKFGQ[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;-RT2q51Zvf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RT2q51Zvf0[/video]


----------



## badlands (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xzGlzzb-WIo]http://youtu.be/xzGlzzb-WIo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 25, 2012)

[yt]0kRAKXFrYQ4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 25, 2012)

[yt]htVneAflZb4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 25, 2012)

[yt]TRi9A1edi8o[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 27, 2012)

[yt]EZEkVM7UAa4[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;rqg2krFMWhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqg2krFMWhc[/video]
I don't listen to Scorpions often anymore, but when I do, it's from the 70's. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2012)

Jorn your remixes are epic

[video=youtube;U9z-pESrlmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9z-pESrlmA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2012)

[yt]qBoB5Gt8m1Q[/yt]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LVqyGFXoyOI]http://youtu.be/LVqyGFXoyOI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKp30C3MwVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKp30C3MwVk[/video]

Shit just got real.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2012)

[yt]YA-TLekogvk[/yt]


----------



## AngelNyxia (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56VPiS8dPDE <- Give a little - Hanson


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm always on Pandora so I'm always listening to a song. This what I am currently listening to:

Prayer of the Refugee
Rise Against

[video=youtube;9-SQGOYOjxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs[/video]


----------



## Sadhima (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQV6UzeLevU

I don't normally like breakbeats because they include far too many annoying sound effects and such.  If done properly, it can be a blast to listen to though!  Imo, there needs to be more moosic like this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 31, 2012)

[yt]Tt8t5xV3QgU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;7xfjeTkKyuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xfjeTkKyuE[/video]

I used to love falling asleep to this album. If the moon made noise, it would sound like this.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;nftxDrStny8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=nftxDrStny8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

*Otto von Schirach â€“ Invincible Meat Boy*

Nothing like breakcore to keep you up on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;dEcby6rE0-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEcby6rE0-0&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just looping a short clip over and over again http://dagobah.net/flash/yiff.swf sfw


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

*Kodek â€“ NINJAS AGIANST DRUGS, VIOLENCE AND CANDY RAVERS*

Moving on to speedcore. Breakcore's for pussies.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 31, 2012)

Listening to the TV with some new years eve special on.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;xM6V_WX8TmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM6V_WX8TmM[/video]

*You've got to get in to get out*


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;GPcV1g1wBHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcV1g1wBHY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;u-FMTMpYNJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-FMTMpYNJE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 1, 2013)

â™« Aosoth - III-4 (no YouTube video available)


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;4UAuhzsYiB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UAuhzsYiB4[/video]

Shit Just Got Real: The Song


----------



## Xeno (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;YNuWhahOlHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNuWhahOlHw[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;AjI2J2SQ528]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjI2J2SQ528&amp;list=PLo1nDt_-WWnXV4rzc2e9uv5OG4wXFV-4b&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ABDea0ySu_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABDea0ySu_U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 2, 2013)

[yt]HRGxIzuk2g4[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZDs_PetbTLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDs_PetbTLA[/video]

Finally giving this album a listen. Holy fuck I was not expecting this. This is awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

It's like they NEVER stop making music for this series!!! And it's always so good! 8D

[video=youtube;o5VRpCrsapo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5VRpCrsapo[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not religious but sometimes I like a bit of a gospel sound:

[video=youtube;XvnDJv-j8xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvnDJv-j8xw[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 3, 2013)

I only just got my hands on that new Mumford and Sons-album. Dishonour on me, dishonour on my cow.
So far I've been listening to the tracks non-stop.  ; u ; 

[video=youtube;t5jdX38zG9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5jdX38zG9s[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kpMmCcEP9OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpMmCcEP9OU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 4, 2013)

[yt]w2WT2hH36Ec[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;WTcavVNm8Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTcavVNm8Hw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zf4RPrmIi4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U[/video]

Still my favorite song ever.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 6, 2013)

Saliva - Always


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn powerful song
[video=youtube;TOUdKsCHDnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOUdKsCHDnc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;VrmdnAUWzY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrmdnAUWzY8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2013)

[yt]3Eluix3TB4s[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7oQEPfe-O8


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2013)

[yt]rI2nMb9YqBE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 10, 2013)

Glorious!
[video=youtube;Ntqdy0Gm2zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntqdy0Gm2zg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 10, 2013)

[yt]SIRUzqHTNh8[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vtPk5IUbdH0]http://youtu.be/vtPk5IUbdH0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;S3eS4uBcAU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3eS4uBcAU0[/video]

That feel when no rivethead girlfriend.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qkSPe7mvELo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkSPe7mvELo[/video]

On Pandora, and this pops out. I really like this song. Also, in this lyric video, they spelled Skillet wrong.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 12, 2013)

[yt]IcasOlQXtAI[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;oYWklAV_cwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYWklAV_cwQ[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uBRsr7AAVbo]http://youtu.be/uBRsr7AAVbo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 13, 2013)

â™« Wolok - Bacterium Dei


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2013)

Listening to Octavarium by Dream Theater. It's been much too long since I've listened to them...
As of writing this post, I finished this song.
[video=youtube;9dCGJPJcHHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dCGJPJcHHw[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 13, 2013)

[yt]J--rO7FP16U[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 13, 2013)

[yt]D28zIX3FyHI[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;e7MaV97jpxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7MaV97jpxk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 14, 2013)

â™« Primordial - Autumn's Ablaze


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 14, 2013)

Watch from 5:40. That's my favourite part.

[video=youtube_share;sNhhTcaE9RY]http://youtu.be/sNhhTcaE9RY?t=5m40s[/video]

Them voices....


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ergV_sOvFEg]http://youtu.be/ergV_sOvFEg[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Danny Brown's "30"



Dude, _yes. _Danny Brown is dope. 

[video=youtube;EqcTV1HjMQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqcTV1HjMQc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 15, 2013)

I heard this in a McDonalds 10 days ago, and it just now randomly got stuck in my head...

[video=youtube_share;_TaDWhu3BK8]http://youtu.be/_TaDWhu3BK8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;lr70v_ut1l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr70v_ut1l0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 15, 2013)

[yt]S9e3-xBiYi8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;NrPGXwit-uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrPGXwit-uA[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;VQ6TA11x5iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ6TA11x5iM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2ForHKSaVfg]http://youtu.be/2ForHKSaVfg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 19, 2013)

[yt]Xn_M_H9gMxo[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2013)

Soooo much nationalist sabre-rattling in the comments over who the instrument actually 'belongs' to.
[video=youtube;WgMaez91ezw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgMaez91ezw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 19, 2013)

[yt]O2pWZhjTV5Q[/yt]


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QYQ4uV8NDJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYQ4uV8NDJo[/video]


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;s1Z1Zrot-go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;04mfKJWDSzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04mfKJWDSzI[/video]

Just started listening to The Gorillaz again, hadnt heard the latest stuff before the other day.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;7M2kDanRWCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M2kDanRWCg[/video]

The lead singer is amazing. It's too bad she had to leave Flyleaf.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]
From the north woods, down to the valley, in a world of hurting, I'm moving on.
And from the light house down on the ocean, and climb the mountain, so very tall.

It's like a journey...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jX4qkQmT22g]http://youtu.be/jX4qkQmT22g[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently discovered Goa Trance. Blame Ishkur's guide to electronic music.

[video=youtube;SOmE20HwXkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOmE20HwXkY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 22, 2013)

Old style trance, but not old 

[video=youtube;B23bYyg5L-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B23bYyg5L-c[/video]


----------



## Oboroten (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MOIYtYm7UD0]http://youtu.be/MOIYtYm7UD0[/video]


----------



## Tybis (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;USay5T-Er5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USay5T-Er5k[/video]


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 22, 2013)

http://diskowarp.bandcamp.com/track/i-wanna-be-a-ninja-ricardo-autobahn-remix

I wanna be a ninja 
It could be so fun 
I'll use my secret magic to kill everyone


----------



## Plantar (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;5X49P6BzCsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X49P6BzCsE[/video]
I wish I could sing like that. :c


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 23, 2013)

[yt]dqVNyVtiC7U[/yt]


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 23, 2013)

Currently listening to this:

[video=youtube_share;OzDDXswIoNY]http://youtu.be/OzDDXswIoNY?t=32m15s[/video]

Orca is fucking beast.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 23, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6JWvrqqC_I4[/video]


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXDTRPzCLQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDTRPzCLQs[/video]

REMOVE KEBAB FROM PREMISES


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;640Jd-sXX4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=640Jd-sXX4k[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSyyTYLacj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSyyTYLacj4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KdqGA-3INm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdqGA-3INm8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;DbwE5036mJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbwE5036mJA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LOESyEljmFE]http://youtu.be/LOESyEljmFE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 25, 2013)

[yt]d3tfYNb4l5o[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 25, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BteIwbKU_iQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;LseSx_hPJyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LseSx_hPJyQ[/video]

HOORAY FOR /mu/CORE!


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 26, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=xe3HswJidRU[/video]

This man inspires me, I love acapella.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 26, 2013)

In the mood for atmospheric music today.

[video=youtube;VP85SvEcmSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP85SvEcmSo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 26, 2013)

[yt]FH9IhbStuaU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ghc_fc4R1rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghc_fc4R1rI[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;wY6DhfGHmpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY6DhfGHmpY[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 26, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v8C_w3ipMwY&feature=relmfu[/video]


This seriuosly is awesome


----------



## Lunar (Jan 26, 2013)

[youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC0u9OgDCdo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;lvn1N3URXkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvn1N3URXkM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;UyXi-ObqX8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyXi-ObqX8I[/video]

I fucking love these guys.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 27, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ZQ9EOlRGk6I[/video]

I love this song, its one of very few I can actually play the solo from.


----------



## Corto (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Uc3ZrmhDN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4[/video]

Does wonders to my hangover.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDwA811Ruvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDwA811Ruvw[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ULylog3mw50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULylog3mw50[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 27, 2013)

[yt]mcmrDJvXyGU[/yt]


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;DLOth-BuCNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 28, 2013)

[yt]EfPJThiLQY4[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;N08DMbZwJXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N08DMbZwJXE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 29, 2013)

[yt]3uuSgFrbVsA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;WTcavVNm8Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTcavVNm8Hw[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 30, 2013)

Sublime with Rome


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 30, 2013)

[yt]WcCLVNZnIAo[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;wsdIx7j-gig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsdIx7j-gig[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jTL6keXVbX0]http://youtu.be/jTL6keXVbX0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 31, 2013)

[yt]cggpggJkknQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2013)

Every once in a while a song will come on the radio and you'll say "That's ME!"
[video=youtube;c87TKWgRyCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c87TKWgRyCE[/video]
Fortunately, this is not one of them. I have a job with meager hours, and I don't smell all that bad.


----------



## Rapifade (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2dy7Cg36qfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dy7Cg36qfY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;hee0aUVnK1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hee0aUVnK1U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 31, 2013)

[yt]77-JVki8SSA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 1, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/58179094


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 1, 2013)

â™« Wolok - Anawyrm


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;I1YM476Pa4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1YM476Pa4o[/video]

One of my favorite Tool songs.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 1, 2013)

Guy above me: Convenient that your name is the same as the band I am listening to.

[yt]s3-tTeKBuog[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 2, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKxNCNtMd0U&feature=related


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OdV6Q-WQFeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdV6Q-WQFeU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 3, 2013)

[yt]oAuGUa6eDxU[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 3, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=leVfCg3JpGY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;LTCyZvb2Uzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTCyZvb2Uzw[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zUtnwcv-quE]http://youtu.be/zUtnwcv-quE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;jmo36gnUCWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmo36gnUCWE[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XmSdTa9kaiQ]http://youtu.be/XmSdTa9kaiQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 4, 2013)

[yt]yjOe82wOprY[/yt]


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kNrS-GDAEAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNrS-GDAEAs[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 4, 2013)

[yt]hv1wKuC9omU[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0pSlu2okpqM]http://youtu.be/0pSlu2okpqM[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;RF8lcGoS9Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=RF8lcGoS9Yc[/video]
I don't listen to any electronic music in general, but if it's like this, I can't say no.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sUtzVtfjgbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtzVtfjgbQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of making a similar instrument; the hardest part is going to be shaping the body, which is supposed to be carved out from a log, without it cracking in the drying process or being perforated by the gouge.
[video=youtube;y_E3lQolZxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_E3lQolZxk[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;mAfc6ffn-qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAfc6ffn-qo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 5, 2013)

[yt]xKGAPIkcOLA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;vocxw1j9m0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vocxw1j9m0Y[/video]

That nostalgia...


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 5, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jQoPKVfvCKU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 5, 2013)

â™« Raate - KylmÃ¤ Tie


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 5, 2013)

Entertaining Angels //Newsboys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VFEwYHZiU


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2013)

[yt]_XOY7lsBVpo[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 5, 2013)

[yt]ZsMjO_91hRc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OFgHy-ia8RM]http://youtu.be/OFgHy-ia8RM[/video]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;eZy74aNNAe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZy74aNNAe4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OhaFINynWqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhaFINynWqY&amp;list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - Comatose [Prozac 75mg]*


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 7, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=K8uwcmDZL0I[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 7, 2013)

This is the whole album since no videos were on YouTube of the song I was listening to from it.

[yt]Z4BBdMT4BrM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OKxxVANIaPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKxxVANIaPA[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 7, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gtYbF99voEs[/video]

love this song, and red wine.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dAxdGuPpZnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAxdGuPpZnY[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 8, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9X5EHDR5tlQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2013)

The perfect music for the weather 
[video=youtube;6gg-VDsipJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gg-VDsipJU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 8, 2013)

[yt]d7dDNXeB6Bc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2013)

Love this song!
[video=youtube;bHigkvUpVqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHigkvUpVqY[/video]


----------



## badlands (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ggyC0FOzqHM]http://youtu.be/ggyC0FOzqHM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2013)

Coming back to this awesome band after a long break
[video=youtube;AhONp_VdCXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhONp_VdCXE[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 8, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-IzVUOtMHa4[/video]

This song came to mind when I looked out the window. Cant wait for the storm to get here, as soon as ir starts im gonna do me some sledding


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;VOq_D-iLQWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOq_D-iLQWM[/video]

How can such a good album have such a terrible album cover?


----------



## nothingusual (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;F90Cw4l-8NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/video]

Their first album is coming out in March!


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;FSbocsvpHU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSbocsvpHU0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2013)

[yt]RldWio9OLqQ[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4VgLcBGdqrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VgLcBGdqrE[/video]

Manly music for manly straight people such as myself.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 10, 2013)

[yt]_GLVDRWVPtA[/yt]

Those riffs man, drives it home.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;abS-GxmLzfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abS-GxmLzfE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 10, 2013)

[yt]2WHQcCEnPXE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;r0fux9uwBa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0fux9uwBa8[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;jXw_p3FrYBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXw_p3FrYBQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 11, 2013)

[yt]KawglR6dvv8[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;z64HCi2rQkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z64HCi2rQkE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ta2-VXNIhH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta2-VXNIhH0[/video]

This song really hits me in the feels for some reason.  Especially at 07:22. Holy shit.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 12, 2013)

[yt]Ms-5dnAx8yE[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3QLH_91G4


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 13, 2013)

[yt]jaD2zsDm6XU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2013)

Redline soundtrack motherfuuukker

[yt]Ok2369YY2P8[/yt]
[yt]KbJanCYONrk[/yt]


----------



## Flack (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocking to some bury tomorrow

[video=youtube;Z_18VDd2fVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_18VDd2fVI[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;x7L4L2gylQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=x7L4L2gylQY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 13, 2013)

[yt]ga-uXmFX2oo[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;QFD7YIk_9dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=QFD7YIk_9dw&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 13, 2013)

[yt]jlcPLK42Rw4[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;8qYEHVvZsQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qYEHVvZsQA[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2013)

J.A.C.K tho

[yt]gCRGaODNaCE[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;DgiAribnCAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgiAribnCAM[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;itY62ToB5SE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itY62ToB5SE[/video]

My love for The Strokes will never end...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bawbk71Qh_g]http://youtu.be/Bawbk71Qh_g[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;x98wBcH4yhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x98wBcH4yhg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WwHVsRWSfOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwHVsRWSfOA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 14, 2013)

[yt]CSl362LqWMY[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XcATvu5f9vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_-0MXklxHlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0MXklxHlQ[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;c1f7eZ8cHpM]http://youtu.be/c1f7eZ8cHpM[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;dMSUqZVwil0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMSUqZVwil0[/video]

Daniel Kandi is always awesome


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 15, 2013)

Slip Kid - The Who
[video=youtube;a4xjr9v5ehk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xjr9v5ehk[/video]


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2013)

Front 242: Masterhit

[yt]w2cOqWKmnm0[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 15, 2013)

[yt]o-OPe_AlDeM[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;P4AmfDMN3Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4AmfDMN3Ug[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;SCeMMqdLf5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCeMMqdLf5Y[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;XTnytUJ0Cik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTnytUJ0Cik[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

â™« De Silence et d'Ombre - Outcast


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nSCuej5A12E]http://youtu.be/nSCuej5A12E[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;TmnMO7ZuxjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmnMO7ZuxjQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

[yt]RIRRg4O7_IE[/yt]


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 16, 2013)

No One Mourns the Wicked - Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;u84f2wdl6f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u84f2wdl6f4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;aHdOCVex7HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHdOCVex7HI[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;v7O_R2k8-j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7O_R2k8-j0[/video]

I'm growing very attached to this album... The Winding Sheet by Mark Lanegan is amazing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

[yt]dXzhxwQSxLo[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;miM22yylXTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miM22yylXTY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

â™« Omega Centauri - A Mirror of Life


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 17, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hZzRd3q9pEM&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 17, 2013)

A live DJ hardstyle stream in Second Life at club Furnication.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;fTvxztxpI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTvxztxpI-M&amp;list=PLh4spJI_X7KGWCEchrWfG2IDL8w6VU6IY&amp;shuffle=  2478[/video]

so much love for alix perez <3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 17, 2013)

[yt]yc7XUq8O2FY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2013)

Rare Tajik instrument. Nice sound!
[video=youtube;XbdSVrXVOHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbdSVrXVOHw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Chqz4ciJvYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chqz4ciJvYA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 18, 2013)

This hits my feels. All the feels.
[video=youtube;FsrOO4zDRiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsrOO4zDRiY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KTgoxS4juzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTgoxS4juzs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2013)

[yt]4_Ah4cVlBR0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;XOkfBbVZEGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOkfBbVZEGo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2013)

[yt]nVVNYON8OSw[/yt]


----------



## Macxi (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;gJokATNmfTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJokATNmfTA[/video]
Addicting song.
Addicting band, in general. 

Listening to FM Static playlist whilst pretending to do my homework... oh yes. Good times. ~


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;CUOlc_j4rMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOlc_j4rMA[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 18, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l5G1VZr_qdU[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;okf82tcLwow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okf82tcLwow[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2013)

[yt]cvcli9E_UAg[/yt]


----------



## Adoram (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tj8NQXGhSHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj8NQXGhSHw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2013)

[yt]HRGxIzuk2g4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;15YS0OyQpAg]http://youtu.be/15YS0OyQpAg[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 20, 2013)

i have been cranking my new video all day. Being in love is the best!

[video=youtube;ObwSVyOd5j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObwSVyOd5j4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2013)

â™« Black Swan - The Quiet Divide

(no YouTube video available)


----------



## Magick (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8dc29Wz9TsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dc29Wz9TsQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2013)

It makes me think of staring at wolf ass for twenty hours
[video=youtube;otqATK1zF6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otqATK1zF6o[/video]


----------



## Percy (Feb 20, 2013)

Been stuck in my head since yesterday.
[yt]QOngRDVtEQI[/yt]


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 20, 2013)

Seventeen - Sex Pistols


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just discovered it._*

Symbol - Forever Young*_
[video=youtube;JdqT4LaLA8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdqT4LaLA8s[/video]

Great song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Fallen

(no YouTube video available)


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bonnie Raitt performing something off her new album on The Late Late Show.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Been drinking for the past 2+ HOURS, SO THIS SEEMS APPROPRIATE
[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Trinity

(no YouTube video available)


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;xIuqnsaa2UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIuqnsaa2UE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2013)

[yt]jXJVroIzo54[/yt]


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9sTQ0QdkN3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTQ0QdkN3Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 23, 2013)

[yt]GsfM3b-Hyx4[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2013)

This has to be my favourite ambient track
[video=youtube;ICcK6Li5OfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICcK6Li5OfM&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 23, 2013)

[yt]F7SW_yGR3b4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-oqAU5VxFWs]http://youtu.be/-oqAU5VxFWs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2013)

[yt]nUHHVzBYXOs[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=grIBVSUTzLA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 24, 2013)

Too Late For Goodbyes by Julian Lennon
[video=youtube;vh4Cni_wp-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh4Cni_wp-Y[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;uEJjrTpoe_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEJjrTpoe_U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2013)

[yt]8CCBoCT5PlQ[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;zLZmeyJ2KRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLZmeyJ2KRY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2013)

[yt]3cAPy026DBs[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kKDO8Rxw3vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKDO8Rxw3vs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 25, 2013)

[yt]1iINPuYz5_w[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2013)

I was watching

[yt]1mWWsJnUbIc[/yt]

Now I'm listening to

[yt]cixW6rogZ48[/yt]


----------



## Tychas (Feb 26, 2013)

For like the 100th time:
[video=youtube;ltun92DfnPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ltun92DfnPY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2013)

[yt]pgLsWfRVvOw[/yt]


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty much anything by Streetlight Manifesto or Louis Armstrong


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2013)

[yt]RKoghLdIB9g[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;hX6H2q14s44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX6H2q14s44[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;b_IXyCo0d8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_IXyCo0d8Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 27, 2013)

[yt]UKvOBo68mAI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;JiC0zYZv_wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiC0zYZv_wM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2013)

[yt]yCz6aiFd7Fg[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;VOq_D-iLQWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOq_D-iLQWM[/video]

If you're wondering what that sound was, it was my dick exploding.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2013)

[yt]7rnKCZmdKVY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;bf0jHhKED3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf0jHhKED3g[/video]

Oh my god it's been such a long time since I've heard this. I'm excreting liquid fucking nostalgia.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 1, 2013)

[yt]A6N1F91SxMs[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Mar 1, 2013)

Dagoba, because I just got my jeep and the following has basically become it's theme song.

[yt]D7YeXepP3uc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NNojdoI_D_M]http://youtu.be/NNojdoI_D_M[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;wUIOpWLiI6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUIOpWLiI6Q[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;18dZdWIIP6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18dZdWIIP6w[/video]
Look, my hands are stained, I was washin' 'em in the water~


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2013)

[yt]HW48MVaTNks[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;GQdoDXMP0OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQdoDXMP0OE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2013)

[yt]06r81JMUNqA[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;iTGfrwI4Q3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTGfrwI4Q3c[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 4, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Slabstone


----------



## Magick (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;jhC1pI76Rqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhC1pI76Rqo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 4, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - The Ambivalent Abyss


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;3xs733XU25E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xs733XU25E&amp;list=PLE571977DEA964F80&amp;index=  1[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2013)

[yt]QgqJj2DiS9s[/yt]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Mar 6, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-xzDhLvhgQw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3WE_1XgEv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3WE_1XgEv4[/video]

*Shit just got real.*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 7, 2013)

[yt]GgDz9rwHyEE[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;vKj4upY1VYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKj4upY1VYI[/video]


----------



## chagen (Mar 8, 2013)

*merzbow's toy69 



*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2013)

[yt]1rcjI1tCOUo[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;e85wdLI0JBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e85wdLI0JBc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;sT1DdO3SISg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT1DdO3SISg[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;5GPvgbnsecI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GPvgbnsecI[/video]

This song makes me want a snake.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2013)

[yt]rKfWiE9ZDFQ[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5rFrkNOGWsw]http://youtu.be/5rFrkNOGWsw[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;8hhu-OyHqZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hhu-OyHqZM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

Kryptic mind's Namaste https://soundcloud.com/kryptic-minds


----------



## Namba (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;c0r2n28TxBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c0r2n28TxBU[/video]

INTENSE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;UIRspO7zVF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIRspO7zVF8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2013)

[yt]JCkAU5X4zIc[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't get it out of my head! 
[video=youtube;mQZmCJUSC6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2013)

[yt]PZp5RsrdecA[/yt]


----------



## chagen (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jxsXlRuKpv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxsXlRuKpv8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2013)

[yt]RldWio9OLqQ[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;JNhouNWfdt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNhouNWfdt0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;WojopwjrsnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WojopwjrsnY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;RlxSYt9MBC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=RlxSYt9MBC8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 16, 2013)

[yt]oKFqF4gL50A[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jb7Xdu7STx8]http://youtu.be/jb7Xdu7STx8[/video]


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

"Mr. Rager" - KiD CuDi


----------



## Traven V (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4B5zmDz4vR4]http://youtu.be/4B5zmDz4vR4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QECJ9pCyhns]http://youtu.be/QECJ9pCyhns[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 17, 2013)

â™« Carcharoth Î›.V. - â„¦MEGÎ› (Post Vacvitas)


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;NlQ3ZvTFyBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlQ3ZvTFyBI[/video]
Brb crying


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 17, 2013)

[yt]vegAAQm31Xg[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;lL7uTNu9dtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL7uTNu9dtI[/video]

The world needs more industrial hip-hop.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 17, 2013)

[yt]_Sw8I5hf5Dw[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;cIE0wTFg364]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIE0wTFg364[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2013)

[yt]jAAu99dqePo[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 18, 2013)

[yt]KZouYNu3Z6k[/yt]

Just one more hat...


----------



## Hewge (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RAdX_nwXlrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAdX_nwXlrY&amp;list=PLGWw3HNvsi19pMiWKZdMkosJ  Dlq0OGlW4[/video]


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 18, 2013)

The voices in my head. They're telling me to add comments in various forum categories. Must resist! No I can't give in to them. . .Yes master, I will write more in different forum sections.

LOL! Sorry, that's the weirdness in me coming out. Now to put it away for a while.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;iExauIrWXXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iExauIrWXXA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2013)

[yt]eqtnG3SYbfM[/yt]


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

Noisestorm-Airwaves
Shout out to all the Monsterkitties among us!
*headbangs*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9VeneffTM&list=FLW_McVXij9UqSAX1XcciUtg


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2013)

[yt]TDnUGnaEdAw[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2D4-UOQQ2nc]http://youtu.be/2D4-UOQQ2nc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2013)

[yt]FoelhICE288[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;AByjWscpHDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=AByjWscpHDI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2013)

[yt]t7PFnIlmCH8[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pQ7WVaYnQqI]http://youtu.be/pQ7WVaYnQqI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2013)

[yt]5FnKx1_dONE[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;kYU6-jVwwYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYU6-jVwwYc[/video]


----------



## mrow (Mar 21, 2013)

Muse ::: Micro Cuts


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2013)

Only could get one half of the song.

[yt]4pMIwF886Ws[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;c0zyiKCzi1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0zyiKCzi1M[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2013)

[yt]9Zn4za6kRNc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;GBUByVIYk_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBUByVIYk_Q[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2013)

Armenian
[video=youtube;SsX8dnHZLWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsX8dnHZLWs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;fOXxiM1Ujp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOXxiM1Ujp0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2013)

[yt]6Qz8e7pgy_Y[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooooooooooold style trance 

[video=youtube;azueUDU6J6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azueUDU6J6M[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxzzqGXiWrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxzzqGXiWrU[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm listening to *Odd Future* lately. While I don't like the group themselves the music is goooooood.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2013)

[yt]WPJoge1wDs4[/yt]


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Um_ZKjBPGfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um_ZKjBPGfg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2013)

[yt]1IXmRq3QvHU[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;52xoRLh2dWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw[/video]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 25, 2013)

Chthonic - Southern Cross


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2013)

[yt]9rihpED_obk[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;AZ7oROlf5ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ7oROlf5ys[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;C2wTpgxnaW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2wTpgxnaW4[/video]

Well that was badass.


----------



## Magick (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;RlxSYt9MBC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlxSYt9MBC8[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;WgzE1yXoqjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzE1yXoqjg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never seen one of these before. It's likely a custom-made instrument.
[video=youtube;VN-RbbtI4Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN-RbbtI4Og&amp;list=PLAD3077263F6EFF94[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2013)

[yt]c0zo9TL3H40[/yt]


----------



## sebkad (Mar 27, 2013)

Uhhh it's hard to choose...

[video=youtube;1aXrLt9a6eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aXrLt9a6eE[/video]

It will be easier this way:

Playlist1(Mixed) http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=FLez8-oZH7xgLVDf-eIZc-7w
Playlist2(Epic Music) http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEfSfr6K0WB0-grRoEAS-4JS4G8RYbKXg
Playlist3(DnB and Dubstep) http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEfSfr6K0WB1RVGyRHonJHCigLYPIix9M

Enjoy


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)

Paradise Lost - Red Shift


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2013)

[yt]aoYdPGugPRM[/yt]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)

Vallenfyre - Cathedrals of Dread


----------



## sebkad (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;YXIHXQjbtl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXIHXQjbtl8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;EAq0oonN9Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAq0oonN9Kc[/video]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

1349 - Chasing Dragons


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve Allen & Ian Holing Feat. Stella Grant â€“ Control It (Vocal Mix)                                                                   

Can't find this song anywhere on Youtube... or any of the music websites actually, god damn shame since it's a pretty damn epic trance song


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Cathedral - Tower of Silence


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

[yt]QoOqTmJaq-I[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 28, 2013)

I Saw Your Mommy - ST


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;fBva3nnCMvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBva3nnCMvA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

[yt]yXBfxAK3uI4[/yt]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Type O Negative - Green Man


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

[yt]RSQm1v7dHk4[/yt]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)

Om - State of Non-Return


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2013)

/manly tears
[video=youtube;Eu-IDIvCkck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu-IDIvCkck[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 29, 2013)

The only real way to start the day. 
[video=youtube;r091NxxvNMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r091NxxvNMU[/video]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)

Keep of Kalessin - Introspection


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 29, 2013)

"Say You Love Me" - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2013)

[yt]2nTZrjYF84A[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;-ZZsAuJRnGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZZsAuJRnGM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 30, 2013)

Kicking it back to the PS1 era tonight, and listening to some some OST gems from that era.

[video=youtube;V0C0fkb75nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0C0fkb75nU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

Fake, but good
[video=youtube;E0OokTuq7Bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0OokTuq7Bw&amp;list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2[/video]
Remind me not to mix vodka and Blue Curacao again.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mz6EFiXbcT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz6EFiXbcT8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 31, 2013)

[yt]DT21tg0_584[/yt]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 31, 2013)

Silencer - Death...Pierce Me


----------



## chagen (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;I3zeYV4oN2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3zeYV4oN2A[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 31, 2013)

[yt]2BTllwj3SxY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2013)

One of those songs that gets stuck in your head, but you don't mind
[video=youtube;JPY6JXLmv1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPY6JXLmv1I[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2013)

[yt]Wgkb5HyMVe4[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 1, 2013)

I sinking my teeth into Wolf. #pun 

It's pretty dope. Tyler's an awesome producer.


----------



## sebkad (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;fULXi348-jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fULXi348-jI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2013)

[yt]y4pHbvoj69o[/yt]


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;57hadebPZvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57hadebPZvI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2013)

[yt]YqpA7qmuHHE[/yt]


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;qcFybw4mSOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcFybw4mSOk&amp;list=PLFTndC6_Wu0aU48eA2LYcIsy-BCGvJUtl&amp;index=12[/video]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Apr 2, 2013)

Velvet Cacoon - Genevieve


----------



## chagen (Apr 2, 2013)

dead body collection-xx male syndrome


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;aE2GCa-_nyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE2GCa-_nyU[/video]

Two of my favourite Youtube music-channels collaborated. ; u ;


----------



## sebkad (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;fdKx4YPgHDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdKx4YPgHDc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 2, 2013)

[yt]tqIqHN1Pcxc[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bxpk3KKvRjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxpk3KKvRjk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xdC_VqVvwQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdC_VqVvwQ8[/video]


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 2, 2013)

a-ha - "The Sun Always Shines on TV"

[yt]a3ir9HC9vYg[/yt]


----------



## Avindur (Apr 3, 2013)

Words are weapons-Eminem


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TCL94-MsxYc]http://youtu.be/TCL94-MsxYc[/video]

Rock version of some of the phantom of the opera themes. I wanna play the violin like this. The base themes of this are easy but it's all the ornaments and little improvs she does between notes. It's incredible. EDIT: Oh Ansitru, it seems we watch the same people .


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2013)

â™« Striborg - Black Desolate Winter


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2013)

Originally written for lute, sounds better on guitar.
[video=youtube;_rTnFxPJODc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rTnFxPJODc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2013)

[yt]_theGzgEtE4[/yt]


----------



## chagen (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;xyqvd4]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyqvd4_nadja-demo_music#.UV3enpM3s-c[/video]



a harsh noise track by me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CEYRBTZWu8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYRBTZWu8U[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;tytPcvyJASc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tytPcvyJASc[/video]


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 4, 2013)

In light of the prior song, I started thinking of The Breakfast Club.... XDD

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2013)

[yt]koXfAPgR_r8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rthl_O4_G2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rthl_O4_G2o[/video]

I wish the rest of the album was more like this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2013)

â™« Pulsar Colony - Tearing Down the Frost Giants


----------



## sebkad (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;omFVwLgEzRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omFVwLgEzRM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2013)

[yt]JwgbmwtQGFw[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lfph3043yZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfph3043yZU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;zvtIht5FRq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvtIht5FRq8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2013)

[yt]xk2MZptsmdk[/yt]

What I love about this band, is they are so freakishly technical that no matter how many times I listen to them, I almost never am able to expect and predict anything - everything is new to me again.


----------



## good_shepherd (Apr 8, 2013)

Melanesian Choirs off of the soundtrack for "The Thin Red Line" 

[video=youtube;7mqkkYhcAn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mqkkYhcAn8[/video]

I first tried watching this movie about fourteen years ago, but couldn't get into it.  I watched it this weekend for the first time in its entirety, and my opinion of it has changed drastically.  Around the time it was released I think it was greatly overshadowed by Saving Private Ryan.  I would say it was more of an art film than a war film and that needs to be kept in mind when watching it.

Also age and maturity surely have something to do with it as fourteen years ago I was also only fourteen.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2013)

[yt]jMnQCP34RlM[/yt]


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 8, 2013)

Just found this in my YouTube subscriptions!

[yt]TkIssHw5rao[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 9, 2013)

[yt]ytDNwS9-jv0[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;2PrYKtahrWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PrYKtahrWU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

TesseracT - Eden

djent djent
love this song


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2013)

[yt]VfgF639mT5Y[/yt]


----------



## Diesels (Apr 11, 2013)

Secret love by Mattyas


----------



## triage (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;fj8azw4EXHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj8azw4EXHA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2013)

[yt]EcemTk_jvbA[/yt]


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 11, 2013)

"The Angel Wars" - Gary Numan

[yt]gQGURTIrvVE[/yt]

Think this would be good menu music for some intense shooter game, personally.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qu9m-a2CoSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu9m-a2CoSU[/video]

_"I don't care 
past the point of no return 
The die is cast 
This time it's built to last"_

*HNNNNNG.*
How are there people out there that don't even know 16Volt exists?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2013)

â™« The Ruins of Beverast - Choir of Sin


----------



## Magick (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;SzFn-jFCESU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzFn-jFCESU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2013)

[yt]z_W2U7Tqbdk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;tsJ1-5xbkN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsJ1-5xbkN4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2013)

[yt]renZtnPZlFU[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hknBp5AX4pg]http://youtu.be/hknBp5AX4pg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;HWDLPOL755Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDLPOL755Q[/video]


----------



## Magick (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yzC4hFK5P3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;2pZ-UpjtlXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pZ-UpjtlXY[/video]


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA014iFEELY ^_^ tuneage


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 16, 2013)

Radio Heart feat Gary Numan - All Across The Nation (Extended)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 16, 2013)

[yt]9FH9I6UA7Tc[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;b6T5depSysg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6T5depSysg[/video]


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Fpy7rm3dMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fpy7rm3dMo[/video]
Me x Valia <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;LY1l8T2Lcl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1l8T2Lcl0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;49bzpcVYWYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49bzpcVYWYw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 16, 2013)

[yt]lXQzmGxyo9U[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;barYzZ49P_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barYzZ49P_M[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;OdW4sps-8Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdW4sps-8Ms&amp;list=PL7KAcxAry2LIjgzzj6Gp8u0ctcZu-hqWF&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;iWI0F66MgwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWI0F66MgwY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;XdHCjreNCVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHCjreNCVg[/video]

I fucking love this album.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;BNZyvA1yQzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZyvA1yQzw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 17, 2013)

[yt]98Cr_2nFKYM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2013)

Armenian music
[video=youtube;XD0JwQssks0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD0JwQssks0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 18, 2013)

[yt]-1usrVRunCk[/yt]


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 18, 2013)

Its kind of out there but "25 Years" by Blackmore's Night


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 18, 2013)

[yt]eACGV42ix-I[/yt]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;BuHzcT0WYAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuHzcT0WYAQ&amp;list=PLB9E10A73FBF1F9C1[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 19, 2013)

[yt]PNtSNG7zRNs[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ega2xb0yju4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ega2xb0yju4[/video]


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 19, 2013)

Truth be told, it's more like the entire MGR:R soundtrack, but I'm particularly fond of this one at the moment. â™¥ That, and Red Sun. (Sundowner's theme)
[video=youtube;n3QmHNd0HWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3QmHNd0HWo[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Apr 19, 2013)

So, I'm listening to this album (just playing by author right now on itunes,) but here you go. The album is 10,000 Days by Tool. Give em a listen if you're into darker and harder rock.
 [video=youtube;7Ajx-ABtbVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ajx-ABtbVM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ocplZ8SX_6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOqn8FxuyFs[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 19, 2013)

[yt]rOh6WEmTryU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;SemBxkekFaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SemBxkekFaU&amp;list=PL96462D0B11EFDAA2[/video]


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;g1k7AW2ogJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1k7AW2ogJ4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Ooj6pEd6YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooj6pEd6YM[/video]

Woah..

Woah..


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;PI8KacxPovo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI8KacxPovo[/video]


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;eocCPDxKq1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eocCPDxKq1o[/video]
Please Don't Leave Me- P!nk


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;_PzpRYW2DjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PzpRYW2DjU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 20, 2013)

â™« Black Swan - Part VI


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;THInLmziG_g]http://youtu.be/THInLmziG_g[/video]


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;4BQsJb7w83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BQsJb7w83w[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 21, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Deep Calls to Deep


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XNEvkwKh2eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNEvkwKh2eU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 22, 2013)

[yt]RIRRg4O7_IE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z3fBaNDvXO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3fBaNDvXO0[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 23, 2013)

Leftover Crack-Gay Rude Boys Unite


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;jYzMMErBbHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYzMMErBbHk[/video]

I fucking love these guys.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;TLjrD-oXkhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLjrD-oXkhA[/video]


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 23, 2013)

well im a fan of Lapfox and i remixing sngs also 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ybIROZVQPw


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2013)

[yt]yBv3kkfCfgU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;cu2Dsnvk6M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu2Dsnvk6M0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2013)

â™« Rotting Sky - Hellgaze


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;HURx3fUe4OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HURx3fUe4OQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Primordial Atom


----------



## gameboi9321 (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;noGPTO4FVAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noGPTO4FVAI&amp;list=LLyCPgbAFq_pr4DSfQwrUyvw[/video]

â€‹Oh sweet baby jesus, Undead Corporation.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 28, 2013)

[yt]rF3tgpSIUPw[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;j3-R8oVuwmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3-R8oVuwmE[/video]

70's fashion is great.


----------



## Fiendly (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sT0qBdHLspQ]http://youtu.be/sT0qBdHLspQ[/video]

headbanging may become inappropriate without warning. let's all have another orange julius


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;dnHYgF-oOzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHYgF-oOzM[/video]
Best band to ever live. 



gameboi9321 said:


> â€‹Oh sweet baby jesus, Undead Corporation.


Omg another Undead Corporation fan. I didn't think such a thing existed!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 29, 2013)

[yt]Hbk5WJOdeuE[/yt]


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 29, 2013)

You guys have such good taste in music compared to non furries. I  expected you guys to all listen to justin bieber and one direction  like everyone else. lol


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BaP1wDvkA6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaP1wDvkA6E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;N-EJHo8X5DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-EJHo8X5DY[/video]

OH FUCK IT'S LIKE I'M IN A GAY STRIP CLUB AND THIS SONG IS BLASTING THROUGHOUT THE BUILDING AND IT'S RAINING DILDOS HOLY SHIT


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;G6iZgCZ5ISU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6iZgCZ5ISU[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2013)

This while I draw 
[yt]ScC_pi3PJ9k[/yt]


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;0prFicLgXxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0prFicLgXxw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 30, 2013)

â™« !T.O.O.H.! - SvatoÅ™eÄÃ­m


----------



## Cyril (Apr 30, 2013)

Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing

It is a sad song that is sad. And also really good. Wilson is a legend.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;fCakBQPKY_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCakBQPKY_M[/video]

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"*

liek dis if u cry evr tiem ;_:


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4M7fbb02H20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M7fbb02H20[/video]

A very beautiful piece. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MG7iRMLbZBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG7iRMLbZBc[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HIVh0l_H2Q4]http://youtu.be/HIVh0l_H2Q4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2013)

[yt]7wEaYqrlOyg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ys3A_SMt1WY]http://youtu.be/ys3A_SMt1WY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2013)

[yt]JHXh3clDuY8[/yt]


----------



## gameboi9321 (May 2, 2013)

Ryoute said:


> [video=youtube;dnHYgF-oOzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHYgF-oOzM[/video]
> Best band to ever live.
> 
> 
> Omg another Undead Corporation fan. I didn't think such a thing existed!



HOT DAMN. Favorite song?


----------



## Ryoute (May 2, 2013)

gameboi9321 said:


> HOT DAMN. Favorite song?


I'm listening to Double Helix right now, coincidentally... but I'm gonna be a wuss and say this is my favorite, even though there are no screams, lol. [video=youtube;QiktlHr1ovo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiktlHr1ovo [/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2013)

[yt]UAJzdS1Zqqw[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;BB-6awbOVBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB-6awbOVBs[/video]

*IT WAS A WALKING REVENGE FANTASY

SEEKING OUT THE ENEMY IN THE TRENCHES OF ITS SCABBY KNEES*


----------



## Niurendar (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvCC1UXOsCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvCC1UXOsCw[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 4, 2013)

I've been in a folky mood lately.

[video=youtube;4Kcyky0zRvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kcyky0zRvM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;S3YzSCWOrxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YzSCWOrxc[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;5GcZHxXTW90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GcZHxXTW90[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2013)

[yt]N2JdxMTsIns[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PhipDfbwvg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhipDfbwvg4[/video]

Why don't I go? Why do I stay? I know there is nothing....


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2013)

[yt]48Z2h1pNytg[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;DEL2KB70sdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEL2KB70sdY[/video]

Okay so I think my dick just like exploded or something.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 6, 2013)

[yt]ywL6hMxtMhA[/yt]


----------



## Niurendar (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2otbs3BxPQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2otbs3BxPQs[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 8, 2013)

I'm not gonna post any "fancy" videos, but I will be all like "Yeah man, I'm listening to 'Unobstructed Views' by Death Cab For Cutie." Probably one of my top 25 favorites. I have a lot of favorites.


----------



## Niurendar (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;G1NAEPLfUF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1NAEPLfUF0[/video]

That's exactly the right music when you're melancholic again. _Sigh_


----------



## Xeno (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NEwvpcD1kfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEwvpcD1kfk[/video]


----------



## Niurendar (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;_1_JNypjsTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1_JNypjsTg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2013)

[yt]aHnCDEmrpzA[/yt]


----------



## Niurendar (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;5o2bKhuY9Xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o2bKhuY9Xc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;BDnzkwfs-gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDnzkwfs-gk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2013)

[yt]JctHdn6aWaU[/yt]


----------



## Niurendar (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hoRz_4ALumY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoRz_4ALumY[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RsTNxVtS4c8]http://youtu.be/RsTNxVtS4c8[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (May 10, 2013)

Joe Satriani - Day at the Beach (New Rays from an Ancient Sun)

If I play it enough maybe summer will come :v


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2013)

[yt]0B1R52zs8qY[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 13, 2013)

Finish Ticket - Doctor
Can't believe more people don't know about this stuff


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 13, 2013)

[yt]i87itdxZGsQ[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;709q8309zJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=709q8309zJU[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

Giving up the Gun - Vampire Weekend
New album out today! Can't wait to get to it.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

I just listened to Violin by They Might Be Giants. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cdcemzTjDc
My friend bought this album and we listened to it while he played Battlefield 3.
Very interesting combination.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2013)

[yt]cXzBlxeSFs4[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

The High Road by Broken Bells.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg


----------



## Kahoku (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WLJY-N9QSD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLJY-N9QSD8[/video]

I need more Korn.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2013)

[yt]ugfaW3raeTo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9D05ej8u-gU]http://youtu.be/9D05ej8u-gU[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 15, 2013)

Counterpoint by Delphic with Spotify radio. Not sure if there's a video.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2013)

[yt]MkmaSPUz3hY[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PScmRiaZhwk]http://youtu.be/PScmRiaZhwk[/video]


----------



## LupeBrony (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;AByfaYcOm4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByfaYcOm4A[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;uyh3eOg-YpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyh3eOg-YpA[/video]

I want to live my life, face my own death


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 16, 2013)

[yt]P7TZdWD97sg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hj7HKwqNYmQ]http://youtu.be/hj7HKwqNYmQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;_jb6fGuT81c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jb6fGuT81c[/video]

BBBBRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEAAAAK DOWN


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 18, 2013)

[yt]oVUYjZ6QhUo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;J70ehJ3_YcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J70ehJ3_YcU[/video]

*DISSONANCE
IS ALL I HEAR
DISSONANCE
IS ALL TOO CLEAR*


----------



## Demensa (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;iO0ZRYe5UJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO0ZRYe5UJg[/video]

_we no ah lah uh nla raaabaa na-eee 
I'll re memaaa-ee eeche-you raa-oo-laa-oo laaa ah ah
(ey)ouu (ey)ouuu  (ey)ouu (ey)ouu 
aaaaaaa-aa-aa-aa llama a llama schhhooool-l-l-looooo_ 

You have permission to kill me now.


----------



## SpikedKanine (May 19, 2013)

http://youtu.be/IgwNTIKfJHk

WUBWUBWUWBWUBWUBWUWBUWBUWBUWBWBWZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERB


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;D-H_Fw7zU3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-H_Fw7zU3I[/video]
This is why we don't get hooked to heroin kids
RIP Darby, you fucking nutbag


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 19, 2013)

Demensa said:


> _we no ah lah uh nla raaabaa na-eee
> I'll re memaaa-ee eeche-you raa-oo-laa-oo laaa ah ah
> (ey)ouu (ey)ouuu  (ey)ouu (ey)ouu
> aaaaaaa-aa-aa-aa *llama a llama* schhhooool-l-l-looooo_
> ...



You rang?

[video=youtube_share;4nfiO2WJxiA]http://youtu.be/4nfiO2WJxiA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 19, 2013)

â™« Mustan Kuun Lapset - IkÃ¤vÃ¤ tÃ¤Ã¤ltÃ¤ pois


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;YQYptYN5fDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQYptYN5fDc[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RelR85j09XY]http://youtu.be/RelR85j09XY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 19, 2013)

[yt]VV7ASvTF2rE[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (May 20, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> You rang?



Well spotted sir!

[video=youtube;NQhaV27Qf_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQhaV27Qf_c[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 20, 2013)

[yt]3TYXCSJrr6I[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ncUBo0wntLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncUBo0wntLI[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 21, 2013)

Birth - 30 Seconds to Mars
[video]http://en.musicplayon.com/play?v=661990[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2013)

[yt]XjJYX3ZA6O0[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 22, 2013)

Rome - Yeasayer
[video=youtube;_ixCijaJtdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ixCijaJtdY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 22, 2013)

[yt]YH6Z12DNM0c[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 22, 2013)

Oh, La - Ra Ra Riot
[video=youtube;qrPJx4_QB0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrPJx4_QB0g[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 23, 2013)

Saw a gif of a sexy girl shaking her booty, got this song stuck in my head:

[yt]WL2txMU50CI[/yt]

In tribute to black women and their fat jiggling asses. :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2013)

[yt]xpBQgliS7fM[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

The Wave - Miike Snow
[video=youtube;nk1gaE1G7JM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk1gaE1G7JM[/video]


----------



## F A N G (May 24, 2013)

Disturbed - Land of confusion


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

I'm listening to the Mirrors Edge Theme Song right now. There's something about that song I just love. Got it on my iPod.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Been listening to tons of MLP dubstep.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2013)

[yt]yoHVDuI4qgk[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 24, 2013)

Listening to the devil becoming my bitch.

[yt]hZjZoJFTOoc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LwpAcAkD2oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwpAcAkD2oY[/video]



Teal said:


> Been listening to tons of MLP dubstep.



Ahahahaha.
I don't know why I'm surprised this exists. This makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2013)

[yt]qEG75gxEJD0[/yt]


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 25, 2013)

My mate watching Psych behind me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 26, 2013)

[yt]uVefPPr69NU[/yt]


----------



## Magick (May 26, 2013)

Warning - NSFW lyrics
[video=youtube;GlKL_EpnSp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlKL_EpnSp8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 26, 2013)

[yt]0g5EO633vEE[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 28, 2013)

Spotify Ads...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 28, 2013)

[yt]AX3bBZgw5Tg[/yt]


----------



## Karabos (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;zAzhRSIKkZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAzhRSIKkZE[/video]

it's a shame he was killed in a car accident in '97 :\, was only 46.


----------



## Kishi (May 28, 2013)

Ain't no rest for the wicked- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 29, 2013)

Just discovered these guys. They're still rocking today, and I have a small window of opportunity to go to see them at a show June 22nd. I'm pretty psyched!

[video=youtube_share;GyhUEhtcbg8]http://youtu.be/GyhUEhtcbg8[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;j53VGZnW4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j53VGZnW4fU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

: D


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 29, 2013)

[yt]waGDKnFv_Vg[/yt]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 30, 2013)

Soft Touch/Raw Nerve - Depeche Mode
[video=youtube;10-gKP06TGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10-gKP06TGo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;uouwgZb-t-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uouwgZb-t-o[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 30, 2013)

[yt]8l23aMYabv4[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;dBKCJXc3UOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBKCJXc3UOE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 31, 2013)

[yt]adx_y3k-sdQ[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;OAewkp4Vo_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAewkp4Vo_c&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=2[/video]
I try to pretend few bits of this song weren't there to ruin the great melody


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2013)

Red Hot Chili Peppers Sir Psycho Sexy Live: 
[video=youtube;s_0soTbst_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_0soTbst_s[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 1, 2013)

[yt]OhjFwacv5ZA[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Just watching a Nirvana live at the Paramount in 1991. I wish I could have gone to that concert so bad....
[video=youtube;-_awkqs7oG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_awkqs7oG8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;nBmueYJ0VhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmueYJ0VhA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 3, 2013)

[yt]aGBjOKQI92o[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ighfi48js2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ighfi48js2A[/video]


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;00kp3B0CSUg]http://youtu.be/00kp3B0CSUg[/video]

i'm seeing them live in two weeks so i'm trying to get into them. it's not too hard, they're pretty cool so far


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 5, 2013)

[yt]xdbOnt4vchU[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;O_qN8JpbdAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_qN8JpbdAo[/video]

I'll be damned if this isn't one of the most beautifully bittersweet songs I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 6, 2013)

[yt]yHWF6P85tPw[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;M5DQcPsxP6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5DQcPsxP6w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;5vBGOrI6yBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk[/video]

*"SENSATIONALISM"*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 7, 2013)

[yt]DZ7cF4w90ZY[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Jun 8, 2013)

The only version I could find in HQ of the red army theme was the OST because all the other ones were recorded during the soviet era

[video=youtube_share;VeTW2MRUpes]http://youtu.be/VeTW2MRUpes[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;H3PW9r7tIVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3PW9r7tIVA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 8, 2013)

[yt]7ehi9WiNmk0[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

There's been a murder at the furcon. We have the weapon, but there's too much cum from too many men making DNA testing pointless.

[video=youtube;3OY04AsbNEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OY04AsbNEs[/video]


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 9, 2013)

New NIN! [video=youtube;TiReeh1V5yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiReeh1V5yo[/video]


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 9, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]DZ7cF4w90ZY[/yt]


Love this album, 'Vexed And Vomit Hexed' is my personal favourite, dat outro!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 9, 2013)

[yt]wHcE7RNbm4A[/yt]


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 9, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]wHcE7RNbm4A[/yt]


Black Metal! [video=youtube;bvlSTL4FOzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlSTL4FOzg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 9, 2013)

[yt]YGKTNWzsVB8[/yt]



St.Evan said:


> Black Metal! [video=youtube;bvlSTL4FOzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlSTL4FOzg[/video]



Yay


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;iBgmWN_uk60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBgmWN_uk60[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 10, 2013)

[yt]SA0o8NoWGss[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;s88r_q7oufE]http://youtu.be/s88r_q7oufE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BEg--XTtEm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEg--XTtEm8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2013)

[yt]fvweBnALVwM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;WOBI7PsBOug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBI7PsBOug[/video]


----------



## MalMask (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0CcyKhgrEY4]http://youtu.be/0CcyKhgrEY4[/video]


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ftrRlsx7_5c]http://youtu.be/ftrRlsx7_5c[/video]

From The Limousines brand new album. So good, reminds me of Drive's soundtrack. Fucking love these guys.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;58qZUptnPh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58qZUptnPh8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2013)

[yt]aXh7gZFM9Q4[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

I like Jethro Tull more than I should.
[video=youtube;Gw0YKg07Zz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw0YKg07Zz0[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm reliving my freshman year of college by listening to Nico's _Desertshore_. So melancholy and beautiful T_T


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2013)

[yt]MPbc4SZgM_U[/yt]


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 14, 2013)

Hipster shoegaze metal. pretty good though.[video=youtube;ylTY9WbMGDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylTY9WbMGDc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;fPp5iNOhOI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPp5iNOhOI4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2013)

[yt]yTnxBoykTrs[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;prLAcKnlb9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prLAcKnlb9Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WwHVsRWSfOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwHVsRWSfOA[/video]

I just love how that guitar kicks in.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;x0dPiT3yihM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0dPiT3yihM[/video]

I want this to be my theme song. Also I want to be a spy.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 15, 2013)

this is what i have been listening to lately since i am trying to find some more latin songs in this style to DJ with

[video=youtube;lRfC5Lvo-9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRfC5Lvo-9o[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.riddlydiddly.com/


----------



## Saga (Jun 15, 2013)

Moonlight sonata with rainy mood in the background, as suggested by a commenter.
It will make this a long post, but... 2 videos werent added anyways
[video=youtube_share;5-MT5zeY6CU]http://youtu.be/5-MT5zeY6CU[/video]

And heres rainymood, because only one video is allowed per post
http://youtu.be/SDmbGrQqWog


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2013)

[yt]8XTSTtnrtY4[/yt]


----------



## MalMask (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2KnkL_owKTE]http://youtu.be/2KnkL_owKTE[/video]
Mystery Skulls are pretty cool.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;guocvS7XQW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guocvS7XQW0[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;rHagOWLnaSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHagOWLnaSo[/video]

If it got any cornier I think it'd turn my veins into pulp


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CTzKhMRA8bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTzKhMRA8bc[/video]

Pretty odd way to end an album.

Funny as shit, though.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;LhY_HfXDHvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhY_HfXDHvQ[/video]

aww yeah


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 16, 2013)

[yt]FSf8TWn9DwY[/yt]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Recently discovered Flume. This one sends chills down my spine. [video=youtube;peRS3KGNxoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peRS3KGNxoY[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yrqtPUaXUfI]http://youtu.be/yrqtPUaXUfI[/video]

If only music was indicative of righteousness.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 17, 2013)

[yt]f229_OV4P3Y[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1rb-eOsgO_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rb-eOsgO_U[/video]

Pretty chill.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;fs8DIMmiSqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8DIMmiSqA[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish I could play guitar ;_;

[yt]U9N1aEDX5vk[/yt]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;x0fwvLXQdUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0fwvLXQdUc[/video]

Just rediscovered this tune as I resync'd most of my library back to my iPod. It's been in my head all week, very mellow and sombre (music wise not music video wise, hadn't saw the video before.)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 18, 2013)

[yt]xDAUuaWhYGY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;uptvTul6I3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uptvTul6I3Q[/video]

I don't care what anyone says. This album in particular was awesome. Easily enjoyable listen even if you hate Homestuck, which I do.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2013)

Delete this post someone, please.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]xDAUuaWhYGY[/yt]



This again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;PrDevEFtQDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrDevEFtQDM[/video]

I love a good album closer.

Kind of reminds me of Boris now that I think about it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qzYl4n_b0xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzYl4n_b0xo[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;MdRD6gEa9CY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdRD6gEa9CY[/video]

I've gotten into Barber's works after hearing Adagio for Strings in the Sad Songs thread (Thanks to Saga for posting it.)
So beautiful...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;KymgoRsVSg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymgoRsVSg0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2013)

[yt]uN_i4p2T1GA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rT7aDgdPDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT7aDgdPDYQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2013)

[yt]7Ab7s4hka3w[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;6kPAITAtrcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kPAITAtrcU[/video]


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Boston Foreplay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuLpztWyFA


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;cgzE4b7XxHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgzE4b7XxHk[/video]

I've been in an industrial jungle pussy punk kind of mood lately.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;5EJzQjehOPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EJzQjehOPs[/video]

I'm really liking classic jazz lately.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;dCrLMwDz5qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=dCrLMwDz5qE[/video]
I LOVE IT


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2013)

[yt]7WW5B2iENys[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;nDAa_8AVrfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDAa_8AVrfU[/video]


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

how do i embed on this site? I'm used to just posting URL's


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FgqjL1k-LD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgqjL1k-LD8[/video]
Jurassic 5 writes the best lyrics. Put on an amazing show live also.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2013)

[yt]uirabDB0iXs[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

I find this haunting.

[video=youtube;sGWr2i1f5s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGWr2i1f5s0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8TBdj0EiO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TBdj0EiO8[/video]

Sounds like the menu music to the greatest video game ever.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 25, 2013)

[yt]h-II-A8B_Uo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;w48xFX86yZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w48xFX86yZA[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-ORHWt-y4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-ORHWt-y4Q[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;gHhlaspXVgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHhlaspXVgo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 26, 2013)

[yt]KEROH_gMDSk[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Jun 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;x8TBdj0EiO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TBdj0EiO8[/video]
> 
> Sounds like the menu music to the greatest video game ever.


MOAR.
MOAR OF SHYT LIKE THIS.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;hqlkMBfcZAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqlkMBfcZAU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 27, 2013)

[yt]NdjDdqLJI6o[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2013)

The fun never ends!
[video=youtube;kfVsfOSbJY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 28, 2013)

[yt]HmLkHo8cKLY[/yt]


----------



## Kord (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;OyLF4VcDp7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLF4VcDp7g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2013)

[yt]O2uRmRb7HCM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;B0AX81gv5aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0AX81gv5aM[/video]

I LIKE MY COFFEE BLACK JUST LIKE MY METAL



Saga said:


> MOAR.
> MOAR OF SHYT LIKE THIS.



BRO.

BRO.

BRO, MAN.

SHIT, BRO.

YOU GOT TO CHECK OUT THE TWO ALBUMS THESE GUYS RELEASED.

SHIT'S FUCKING INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2013)

Pretty good for a chiptune
[video=youtube;Ve_Or9nlXEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve_Or9nlXEA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2013)

[yt]4fj1rqojm10[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;cQcE4_7-X78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQcE4_7-X78[/video]

The way his voice breaks up when he says "they don't sleep anymore on the beach" is fucking heartbreaking.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 30, 2013)

[yt]1EHLjxZ4AIs[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Ubc5_owhl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ubc5_owhl0[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MAIaaoQFTHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAIaaoQFTHc[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jun 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;cQcE4_7-X78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQcE4_7-X78[/video]
> 
> The way his voice breaks up when he says "they don't sleep anymore on the beach" is fucking heartbreaking.



Holy shit I've had this sitting in iTunes for months now without having listened to it!
Since this reminded me, I listened to it last night...                    and wow.

The way it flows, builds up, slows down, speeds up, gently carries you along for the ride...
The way those voice samples convey such a great meaning, even when they are little more than static, like in the last part of Storm.
 Seriously as stupid as it sounds, I actually lifted up my skinny fists like antennas to heaven for a small part of the last movement, for dramatic effect.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 1, 2013)

[yt]WJDKVQiT0aE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;NhmmedScLmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhmmedScLmY[/video]


----------



## SlimmingStones (Jul 3, 2013)

Right now Iâ€™m listening to Ganglians Still Living album, and Iâ€™m really enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 3, 2013)

[yt]C9Ho0q7YKf8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;oDgL7O5Q1EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDgL7O5Q1EE[/video]

This will always be my personal theme for industrial rock as a whole.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine just came in the mail Monday 
[video=youtube;Qg7I2nslUXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7I2nslUXo[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ljW5BndWTuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljW5BndWTuM[/video]



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Mine just came in the mail Monday



How is it?


----------



## Plantar (Jul 4, 2013)

Piece of Pie - Stone Temple Pilots

I don't know what I like about this song.


----------



## Kord (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;oEJSe8vutnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEJSe8vutnM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;KDmmYJHkd40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDmmYJHkd40[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2013)

[yt]VSiWlwR_dtk[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;1X4DkwmMf2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X4DkwmMf2Y[/video]


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 5, 2013)

Halloween 5 soundtrack, namely, the music for Tower Farm.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2013)

It's rare for me to look forward to a song on the radio, but DAMN this is good.
[video=youtube;G49s6t6Bj5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G49s6t6Bj5E[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;X0oBhwNpptk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0oBhwNpptk[/video]
And a url because the 1 video per post limit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlTUGtluiHg

Yes I'm a nerd. Yes I watch too much of this stuff.


----------



## Demron (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;bKWHJDLxg7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKWHJDLxg7A[/video]


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 6, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan) OST - Rittai Kidou


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2013)

[yt]B0IKaIM6bkw[/yt]


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 7, 2013)

[yt]ClQcUyhoxTg[/yt]

Not normally big on the '70s, but then, I also love Halloween 1. XDD


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;o2TO5atI4rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2TO5atI4rU[/video]

Damn straight :V

Edit: Ironically, or maybe intentionally, Nichijou literally means Everyday. Whether the authors name means Smoke Weed... Probably not. XD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2013)

[yt]nBsneULvUhg[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;p3lw1x2bdps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3lw1x2bdps[/video]

I'm just mad cause nobody wants my *SOOOOOOOUUUUUUUL!!*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;K3u5h9cPTBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3u5h9cPTBw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;JH6XWRyhiv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH6XWRyhiv4[/video]



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ergo Proxy



I've been meaning to watch this for quite some time. How is it?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2013)

[yt]UNtRn7RuIEw[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;JH6XWRyhiv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH6XWRyhiv4[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to watch this for quite some time. How is it?


It's pretty great. I have started watching it twice and last time I made it to ep 15 or so. 
The beginning/first half is just amazing. The rest of it is good, don't get me wrong, but it's not as cyberpunky.
I should get to watching it again. It's very mature in the way of presenting things. It is no schoolgirl stuff.
I'm sure you'd like it. You are the one who introduced me to NAWLZ after all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

*Le Diktat - Convulse*

I don't have a video but it pretty much goes like...

*OOOOOOOO WOBWOW WUBWUBWRRRR*
*OOOOOOOO WOBWOW WUBWUBWRRRR*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's pretty great. I have started watching it twice and last time I made it to ep 15 or so.
> The beginning/first half is just amazing. The rest of it is good, don't get me wrong, but it's not as cyberpunky.
> I should get to watching it again. It's very mature in the way of presenting things. It is no schoolgirl stuff.
> I'm sure you'd like it. You are the one who introduced me to NAWLZ after all.



Well shit, I'll have to watch this when I get the chance.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 8, 2013)

[yt]FoXjHFHP0Tg[/yt]


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

*Song:*  Libra
*Artist:* MUCC
*Link:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0vKExq2Lx4


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;UMcFgMbhU1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMcFgMbhU1w[/video]


Panic.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;EJDaLNFCMEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJDaLNFCMEg[/video]

I absolutely love Christina Vee, and now I love Y. Chang.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xc9POla-hIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc9POla-hIg[/video]

I'm liking this album so far.


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

A-M-E-R-I-C-A by Motionless In White


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ECcKudacrIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECcKudacrIY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2013)

[yt]L4yQ-hjJ-wU[/yt]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 9, 2013)

[yt]dunKAwRN3P8[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;N29WWcLmgzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N29WWcLmgzQ[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;U0lr6ZZ0iWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0lr6ZZ0iWU[/video]

Having a nostalgic listen to Infinity on High.

Go ahead. Judge me.


----------



## TongueImpaler (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;kLNgD5vsZsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLNgD5vsZsM[/video]
_
Just For Rainy Mood_


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2013)

[yt]lfwVBzbg89c[/yt]


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

The only time rape and murder sounded awesome in a song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGmkLAHT8Lk


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;5saa_Bxs-lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5saa_Bxs-lw[/video]

Ah shit. I think I'm ODing on nostalgia.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;72NrKfVjx_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72NrKfVjx_4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2013)

â™« diSEMBOWELMENT - Thou Messiah


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

4'33" by John Cage. On loop.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2013)

[yt]oITFnx2TUZ0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;6L7qMF-qT3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L7qMF-qT3I[/video]

Wow. This is surprisingly really good.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vKhEoytKk6U]http://youtu.be/vKhEoytKk6U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;0LeVFSiSrKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LeVFSiSrKM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2013)

[yt]sKDIYGw6xO0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;YXlx8_ZKW-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlx8_ZKW-I[/video]

Post-faggot twinkcore


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;OSlMmC513gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSlMmC513gg[/video]

Fuck. It's been a while since I've heard this song. It's even better than I remember.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;7nxO-yPQesA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nxO-yPQesA&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=LLPQNpTc10_Z57ZRK5VWZv4w[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 13, 2013)

[yt]FN3vuB6KVKc[/yt]


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;RPOsTdAE5m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPOsTdAE5m4[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jul 13, 2013)

this album for like the 5000th time
[video=youtube;DPyOhP1GTRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPyOhP1GTRQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2013)

Some accompaniment while I screw around on rabab
[video=youtube;h3HZ-0QRWkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3HZ-0QRWkA[/video]


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wpweFnWQSvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpweFnWQSvg&amp;list=PLB8135A413AAEDB61[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm currently listening to something different for a while.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xwRiEF6_MsM]http://youtu.be/xwRiEF6_MsM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2013)

*Lustmord - Transitional Pathway*

Man, there are hardly any videos for Lustmord on Youtube. It's rather surprising, considering how mainstream he is.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 16, 2013)

[yt]kdh5pECdxfM[/yt]



Saliva said:


> *Lustmord - Transitional Pathway*
> 
> Man, there are hardly any videos for Lustmord on Youtube. It's rather surprising, considering how mainstream he is.



I love Lustmord <3


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;xzgsun]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzgsun[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 17, 2013)

[yt]G3TUx5Sb2Tc[/yt]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;DrWpLS0vM0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrWpLS0vM0g[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Np7E36eUqSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np7E36eUqSI[/video]

It just wouldn't get out of my head, decided I'd listen to it again. And here comes the obligatory "You shouldn't have done that..." statement.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 17, 2013)

[yt]qry6BE7dQxc[/yt]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;l4C_gGDRl_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4C_gGDRl_k[/video]


MochiElZorro said:


> It just wouldn't get out of my head, decided I'd listen to it again. And here comes the obligatory "You shouldn't have done that..." statement.


That song is actually really pretty. I really like it!
There's also some feels to it and it sounds like one of the songs from Majora's Mask!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eClxA5KO9jE]http://youtu.be/eClxA5KO9jE[/video]


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8d5QEWdHchk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d5QEWdHchk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2013)

[yt]GGo8AEkySvs[/yt]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 18, 2013)

I rarely listen to rock but Placebo are fucking sick.
[video=youtube;1S630FiXbtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S630FiXbtM[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 18, 2013)

Piro, piro, Piroshi3~!
[video=youtube;B8J3zjLkAx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8J3zjLkAx4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;VyqoDAKm-VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqoDAKm-VA[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;om-5GJ0zswY]http://youtu.be/om-5GJ0zswY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;3CI1jfz5HF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CI1jfz5HF4[/video]

The Earth is such a long way down from here...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 19, 2013)

[yt]AIqwchX6pig[/yt]

I usually can't stand loud music, but I love blasting this loud as shit in my headphones.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2013)

[yt]58PAhm0WDJM[/yt]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 19, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzS5-AjJ71E‎[/video]

The Ghost Inside - Engine 45

Amazing tune to jog/workout to, like most Ghost Inside tunes.


----------



## hidesindark (Jul 19, 2013)

Echoes the Fall- A Life Less Loved


----------



## King conker (Jul 19, 2013)

As of late Imagine dragons have been going nonstop

[video=youtube;i4wFAwzbtDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4wFAwzbtDI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;1RMUAgSRMz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RMUAgSRMz4&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_&amp;shuffle=1694[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 19, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> *FUGEES* - _Killing Me Softly_



I remember having this on cassette when I was a child, it was like my first song.
Amazing tune. 


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1eEC4foVtI‎[/video]
Paolo Nutini - Rewind
Came up on shuffle, such a relaxing tune for summer evenings.


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 19, 2013)

Bulletproofangel by The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;9sX3fjpkFwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX3fjpkFwk[/video]

_Simon's Theme_ from Super Castlevania IV.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;C15KLDr6svM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C15KLDr6svM[/video]

God tier album closer coming through.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qrdpliMfoAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;8wtphxzE5es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wtphxzE5es[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I remember having this on cassette when I was a child, it was like my first song.
> Amazing tune.



Nice, glad you liked it!

uhhhhh...here!
[video=youtube_share;Gj-WwL9kWuw]http://youtu.be/Gj-WwL9kWuw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2013)

Kind of depressing
[video=youtube;k4IkmWc65eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4IkmWc65eM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uQOfooXV6lc]http://youtu.be/uQOfooXV6lc[/video]

To my knowledge, I'm the only FAFer who plays pool. That being said, this was very entertaining! Just wanna see if someone agrees...
There are some very good shots at 9:30, 19:15, and 27:30 if you want the highlights.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;PoXiHMNvCAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoXiHMNvCAQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;PhdeWlGpwS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhdeWlGpwS0[/video]
I was pretty happy to hear Max Payne 3 employ some HEALTH in their OST


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;nRtsIJXrhqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRtsIJXrhqc[/video]

This anime is the best mix between fucked up and brilliant I've seen in a long time. No idea why people kept telling me NOT to watch it. Those people suck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;GT1KNqLPNXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1KNqLPNXM[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;gy0a41vRU0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy0a41vRU0w[/video]
SMOOTH MCGROOVE HAS THE SMOOTHEST GROOVES


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;fisg6aq01js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fisg6aq01js[/video]

There is no game with a better soundtrack than Doom 64. This is a simple fact of life. A scientific law.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 21, 2013)

[yt]a9sdJeTYLFo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;nIdHgl3j4x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIdHgl3j4x0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2013)

[yt]4G5nIYSPOnQ[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10346065/


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;BhaEbBcZSL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhaEbBcZSL0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2013)

[yt]5eJO06NnaDc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WgXWCaCHA0k]http://youtu.be/WgXWCaCHA0k[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Toxicity Drum Duel




[video=youtube;Be-loLSUWT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be-loLSUWT0[/video]

Cheers Llama, I'm listening to this now forgot my original post!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 23, 2013)

I never thought I'd hear a good furry made song, but I am proven wrong.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11155763/


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;IGXY3dQruFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXY3dQruFg[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;YuG4-lewUTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuG4-lewUTs[/video]
This album has grew on me.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I never thought I'd hear a good furry made song, but I am proven wrong.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11155763/



I take it you're not into Lapfoxtrax n all that other furry shit. There's also a lot of awesome furry composers out there who are pretty good. You should try browsing the music section of the mainsite sometime. There's some nuggets of gold in that shitpile.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 23, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I take it you're not into Lapfoxtrax n all that other furry shit. There's also a lot of awesome furry composers out there who are pretty good. You should try browsing the music section of the mainsite sometime. There's some nuggets of gold in that shitpile.


On the contrary, I used to listen to lapfox a while back. I stopped listening to them a year or two ago though, save for few pieces. I just never really use the mainsite music section, and now I found this in there.
I guess I should've said I'd never have thought to find a good furry made song on the mainsite.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kceiks__PsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kceiks__PsE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;guG5OfQ93_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guG5OfQ93_0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2013)

[yt]Wnz05EbtPdM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4mnt68OO5DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mnt68OO5DM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Zj-V2pXgMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zj-V2pXgMw[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;BaBeX6jCY_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaBeX6jCY_4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2013)

[yt]Cg2YxmeGn7Q[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;JPMqHYVIZ3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPMqHYVIZ3c[/video]

I have this list of the top fifty things I personally want most in this world.


A science-fiction film series based on Front Line Assembly's music is one of them.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;oObuOtNpFGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oObuOtNpFGM[/video]
Never get sick of cKy.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ooq23i-QGBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooq23i-QGBM[/video]
Crazy new Franz Ferdinand video, I had to share.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;jsL0CS7CxOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsL0CS7CxOI[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;hN5X4kGhAtU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN5X4kGhAtU[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q29YR5-t3gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg[/video]
Chill out songs before Sleepel.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 25, 2013)

[yt]jUw4Qh9uFK8[/yt]

I missed spring break. Now I'll never get to marry a man! :C


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJiMi9294XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJiMi9294XM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2013)

Earweed
[video=youtube;I5bYMKBvx4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5bYMKBvx4E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;6T0syh7_IoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T0syh7_IoM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;6z5HJp2C5Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z5HJp2C5Xc&amp;list=PLB727BEE6B4DD84A2[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;u84f2wdl6f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u84f2wdl6f4[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy mash-ups 
[video=youtube;If5MF4wm1T8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If5MF4wm1T8[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo

I have always liked this kind of music.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 26, 2013)

[yt]FDi5L56cx9Y[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kWoFI6EqK9A]http://youtu.be/kWoFI6EqK9A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;cqF606H3XSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqF606H3XSw[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;bAsGFnLl2u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsGFnLl2u0[/video]


----------



## aerodafox (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;gf2GT-7UtFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf2GT-7UtFg[/video]
I really don't know why I'm listening to this. It's the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry Norks, can't hear you over all this imperialism
[video=youtube;_Zk6eXvCiuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zk6eXvCiuo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;IqH7MRbA83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqH7MRbA83w[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2013)

[yt]NujzHVdpQgE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;VI3kOCjZ2TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI3kOCjZ2TM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2013)

Trying to relax
[video=youtube;590BYwVuC_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590BYwVuC_E[/video]


----------



## Lain (Jul 27, 2013)

kicking back Relaxing to NOAH Gipsy Valley While playing Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
[video=youtube;OmF8LbpT5uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmF8LbpT5uM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;yrRtvEO4Au4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrRtvEO4Au4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 28, 2013)

Black sabbath - war pigs


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;iHcneQZZhhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHcneQZZhhk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 28, 2013)

[yt]F8w1e1wWkmk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;8fu0EwUCfM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fu0EwUCfM0[/video]

The beginning of the end.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;YOcm4l3vvco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOcm4l3vvco[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;vNX8GU1-bPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNX8GU1-bPA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BB-6awbOVBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB-6awbOVBs[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Azy3GPdvOQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azy3GPdvOQQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2013)

[yt]ZlnvncBA904[/yt]


----------



## un-registered (Jul 29, 2013)

JOHNNY CASH -- HURT
One of the best NIN covers I've ever heard. I don't care for modern country music, but I love Johnny Cash.
I'm not even too big a fan of Nine Inch Nails, but I love the song. Yeah, it's a wee bit morbid, but it's great!

http://youtu.be/3aF9AJm0RFc


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_M7f1vOx_MM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M7f1vOx_MM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ePCNjqeD9Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePCNjqeD9Vw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 30, 2013)

[yt]EAh_4Pw_764[/yt]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;VRzRSCRZweY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRzRSCRZweY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 30, 2013)

[yt]OR3AKa9AHNM[/yt]



Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]



Yes. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

*The Dear Hunter - A Sua Voz (Yellow)*

[video=youtube;gvLtCFH3chs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvLtCFH3chs[/video]



Cchytale Murilega said:


> Yes. <3



Glad to see someone else on here that appreciates Burial. : )


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bawbk71Qh_g]http://youtu.be/Bawbk71Qh_g[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZSC_KTOmHVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSC_KTOmHVk[/video]

Holy fucking shit. This is even better than I remembered.


----------



## aerodafox (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZCfR37BG9wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCfR37BG9wM[/video]
I have a thing for Ice Cap Zone remixes...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2013)

[yt]1BJxOPX9oL4[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 1, 2013)

[h=1]Florence + The Machine - Never Let Me Go[/h]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eHCbjliOfeA]http://youtu.be/eHCbjliOfeA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Xz4L_GNQ6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xz4L_GNQ6o[/video]

4:42
HNNNNG


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2013)

[yt]YT7xxjdnb40[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

It ain't bad 

[video=youtube;TQpPk4qQ9qU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQpPk4qQ9qU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;1bWJKIf13t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bWJKIf13t8[/video]

*I WANT EVERYONE TO REMEMBER WHY THEY NEED US.*


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 1, 2013)

[yt]JST8Ag5GkGw[/yt]
Don't understand a lick of Norwegian, but still love this song. <3


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 2, 2013)

[yt]QcCLaxFTZ-U[/yt]

As much of a fan I am of Gary Numan's earlier work, I'm not sure what to make of his music as of Dead Son Rising. I even did a cover shortly after Dead Son Rising of "Not the Love We Dream Of", I was so desperate for a better sound to his compositions...still, if anyone DOES like the sound of Marilyn Manson and the like, this may be for you.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 2, 2013)

[yt]uLIc1HwOirs[/yt]


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;NXSoFshGbCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXSoFshGbCU[/video]
dont judge me


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;YeNj5d93-_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeNj5d93-_M[/video]

It's been a while since I listened to some Necro.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 3, 2013)

[yt]DHRVVWZxsc0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;czIBL_pL89w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIBL_pL89w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;16vyYG4eScE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16vyYG4eScE[/video]

I can't believe it took me this long to find out this guy wasn't American.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IdHihipEriY]http://youtu.be/IdHihipEriY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]

*SYLVIAAAAAAAAA, GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF THE OVEEEEEEEEEEEN!*
;_;


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 3, 2013)

Japanese? NOPE. It's in Thai. Seriously, a Japanese anime with a Thai opening. Never thought I'd see the day...

[video=youtube;F6vt9XlxavM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vt9XlxavM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2013)

[yt]M_bedgH2uRM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9QWOc0HnItM]http://youtu.be/9QWOc0HnItM[/video]


You think that everybody is the same 
I don't think that anybody is like you...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;RU8slEG-OtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU8slEG-OtM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2013)

â™« Averse Sefira - Hierophant Disgorging


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;b3pj6LckcjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3pj6LckcjU[/video]

I remember listening to this at ten at night sitting on my front porch, observing every detail of the opposite side of the street as I could, absorbing the hypnotic nocturnal ambiance as if I was in some sort of lucid dream. It was a fucking magical experience.


----------



## Mehru (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm taking a vague break from my usual metal/blues/whatever the fuck else to listen to something a bit more popular.

[video=youtube;D1gl46hh3sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1gl46hh3sQ[/video]

And I love it.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

To make a friend laugh, this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcIsOsevdVI


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;khdRqQMXD88]http://youtu.be/khdRqQMXD88[/video]


----------



## un-registered (Aug 6, 2013)

Skrillex - Bangarang


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ck9iNv5Sd1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9iNv5Sd1Q[/video]

Nothing like some good old fashioned industrial hip-hop/breakcore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)

Very chill. 
[video=youtube;ld82fRLO02g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld82fRLO02g[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;KN6U3lHeC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN6U3lHeC0s[/video]

*[ Roulette's spinning, the wheel of distinction
Darwin's selected you, for total extinction ]*

I don't care what anyone says. This album was the pinnacle of industrial metal. I just wish "machine rock" would have caught on more in the world of industrial music.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 6, 2013)

â™« Krallice - IIIIIIIII


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zm_dV4K0z-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm_dV4K0z-o[/video]

Aw shit. It's been a while since I've listened to early 90's FLA.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

Leper Messiah - Metallica


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my favorite ragas
[video=youtube;nusG4ym7OEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nusG4ym7OEc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;WnHgpw0Irxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnHgpw0Irxg[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 8, 2013)

[yt]RvIkDOUqps4[/yt]


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

OH god it's all so true....
[video=youtube;FkF_XpA5P48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkF_XpA5P48[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;UVMFIZx9PX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVMFIZx9PX0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;HPrCfmaj3ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPrCfmaj3ZY[/video]

You know those kickass albums that you almost avoided because of the hideous cover art? This is one of them.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pdoIs1jZbCY]http://youtu.be/pdoIs1jZbCY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 9, 2013)

[yt]zN248Gc4oH8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XqlrrbIosxs]http://youtu.be/XqlrrbIosxs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;UW-cTriecqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-cTriecqo[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Shake it Out by Florence and the Machine


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;FfXtkyctoR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfXtkyctoR0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 10, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Prime


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 10, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/otherpeopleslives/idiosynchronicity


----------



## Tao (Aug 10, 2013)

Only the best band ever! Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers!


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_F2ByljLtc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h06Iu0qauTc


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;kuLSixZDdJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuLSixZDdJc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 11, 2013)

Pure, raw southern hard rock from directly in front of the stage.

[video=youtube_share;O_HRvpukWs0]http://youtu.be/O_HRvpukWs0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 11, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Other Dub, Part II


----------



## Unicornboy (Aug 11, 2013)

I've seen footage - Death Grips
[video=youtube;DigtCrO77L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DigtCrO77L8[/video]


----------



## Tao (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers? The best horror movie theme ever.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2013)

â™« Igni Magni - Breathing Frequencies

The artist is a good friend of mine, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZeBoOJpuaR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeBoOJpuaR8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TTpW7NHpmvw]http://youtu.be/TTpW7NHpmvw[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 13, 2013)

â™« Lustmord - Heretic, Part 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;8EYcvhIW0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EYcvhIW0Rw[/video]

God-tier album closer.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 14, 2013)

[yt]Lz735HTbs8E[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HURx3fUe4OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HURx3fUe4OQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 15, 2013)

[yt]GvPnfWApibU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 15, 2013)

Turn me loose - Eminem feat. Fred durst


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 15, 2013)

Cuts the end off a bit, but it's one of only 2 vids on YT that has the song. The other has a shitty Minecraft recording as a visual.

[video=youtube;wApPNfjTS8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wApPNfjTS8U[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 16, 2013)

[yt]hK8MAW6FeLU[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;WcEPdTy7_uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcEPdTy7_uE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_IHjWXbuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_IHjWXbuM[/video]

This album's gotten me through some shit.


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 17, 2013)

[yt]SkevrZi0R_g[/yt]

Heard this a few weeks ago on a synthwave radio station, and I'm hooked on it, now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;qtnrSZdr62g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtnrSZdr62g[/video]

I think I might check this movie out sometime just because of the samples in the song.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibberish with a cool beat.
[video=youtube;HF_bKm8vXq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF_bKm8vXq8[/video]

And in the same spirit some Diktat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irdo_fl34vI


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;IEkoGV8hUR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkoGV8hUR8[/video]



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And in the same spirit some Diktat
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irdo_fl34vI



You are my new favorite person.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;IEkoGV8hUR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkoGV8hUR8[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new favorite person.


Le Diktat hits the sweet spot. It's often fairly minimalistic, comprises mostly of the beat and is made with harsh sounds.

I should thank you for introducing it to me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;W6H8WcTPnWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6H8WcTPnWM[/video]



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Le Diktat hits the sweet spot. It's often fairly minimalistic, comprises mostly of the beat and is made with harsh sounds.
> 
> I should thank you for introducing it to me.



And I thank you for giving it a try. : )
Always puts a smile on my face when I introduce people to new things.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 19, 2013)

[yt]ROrF0-JDl_M[/yt]


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 19, 2013)

What's this you ask? MAGIC, MY SON.
[video=youtube;KzGKsXPBILw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzGKsXPBILw[/video]
I have put this on a few threads already, but may as well post it here as well.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 19, 2013)

Felixx - Innocent Game


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;obSq2L9lLEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obSq2L9lLEE[/video]

AAAAAHAHAHHAHA, *YES*.

How have I not listened to this before? This is just the kind of industrial hip-hop I was looking for!


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 19, 2013)

Just signed up for Stereomood, which makes a random playlist based off your mood.

Current song: The Time to Run (Finale) - Dexter Britain


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Just signed up for Stereomood, which makes a random playlist based off your mood.



Ooooh, man. I am so checking this shit out.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KfXj_fcUkI[/video]
Probably one of the few that listens to this kind of music but nonetheless, this group never bore me.
The lyrical content is just inspiring on J5 songs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;k7SMeGlouU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7SMeGlouU4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 20, 2013)

VERY slow to build up (3min)
But imo it works well.
[video=youtube;vxUIimQGYTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxUIimQGYTw[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;RPYMHWeY9L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPYMHWeY9L4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2HU-jR32jGE]http://youtu.be/2HU-jR32jGE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

Mudvayne - Forget to Remember


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;d94MwD4rMDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d94MwD4rMDE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;pewRDWTjfR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pewRDWTjfR0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 21, 2013)

I wish I could get that sound on my bass xd

[video=youtube_share;J9eK8Z5ZQv0]http://youtu.be/J9eK8Z5ZQv0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0xBwpMrCLhk]http://youtu.be/0xBwpMrCLhk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8qxDBiiVjlQ]http://youtu.be/8qxDBiiVjlQ[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;97S66xee0U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EElaqhquY00]http://youtu.be/EElaqhquY00[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;EME6Itr7FhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EME6Itr7FhA[/video]

I love how these guys can sound so cybergoth without throwing in shitty aggrotech or dark electro.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;9s0-EenKPss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s0-EenKPss[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 22, 2013)

The sounds of the forest.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;UhjG47gtMCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo[/video]
Reminds me of my old band.. I also have a thing for odd time sigs..


----------



## Ascidzz (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm listening to tracks from my upcoming EP titled Sandbox Adventures. You can hear some of my music at: 

www.soundcloud.com/ascidzz-ii


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XKyM3MGLiCM]http://youtu.be/XKyM3MGLiCM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;qsiZ_Jb5dlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsiZ_Jb5dlM[/video]

*SOCK MAI DECK*


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SiofxQcYufc]http://youtu.be/SiofxQcYufc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zf4RPrmIi4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U[/video]

Hands down my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LYU-8IFcDPw]http://youtu.be/LYU-8IFcDPw[/video]

LP was so awesome, I hate them right now -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;p7eh19v1H0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7eh19v1H0M[/video]

Holy fucking shit is this good.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 23, 2013)

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/58385453?autoplay=1[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 24, 2013)

Went to a record store and saw Callisto's vinyl, Noir.
It looked so good I just had to get it. Since I had no idea what it was like, I googled for it. "Sludge metal, post metal"
Sounded pretty atrocious. However when I put it to my record player, I get metal/jazz/chill/slowbeat kind of music. Such a positive surprise.
[video=youtube;n0ZXXr8ZP3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ZXXr8ZP3U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;1mxEoA3G9Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxEoA3G9Wg[/video]

tfw no qt3.14 japanese gf ;_;


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 24, 2013)

Living Colour "Paris Concert"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 24, 2013)

I really like this band, wish more people know about it xd

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5AJIgYwSKg[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wLdlw46Ru9I]http://youtu.be/wLdlw46Ru9I[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ooq23i-QGBM]http://youtu.be/Ooq23i-QGBM[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;pBfrFgrbUL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBfrFgrbUL0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;q_gNL7MnJyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gNL7MnJyI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;5njEJzEtfVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5njEJzEtfVU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 26, 2013)

[yt]FJ7PJMu1skc[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;4unNyWcTwqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4unNyWcTwqU[/video]

The heart's beautiful. The brain's where the beast lives.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;P7cmpYSy8JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7cmpYSy8JY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kyLTCWydZZo]http://youtu.be/kyLTCWydZZo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;b-dE0eUcs5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-dE0eUcs5s[/video]

_"Cameras turned on. They're watching you.
Surveillance creates a new point of view."_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2013)

Deliver us from evil - Bullet for my valentine

Excellent song, very complete


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Our school played this song to start up the day.
The melody was quite nice so I'm listening to it now at home.
[video=youtube;rtbkz8jKKew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtbkz8jKKew[/video]
(Yes I know Kent isn't the manliest band there is)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;IqH7MRbA83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqH7MRbA83w[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QMHykYTomdo]http://youtu.be/QMHykYTomdo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 28, 2013)

[yt]Hbk5WJOdeuE[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2013)

FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU UP

[video=youtube_share;LM3PmKqvP9M]http://youtu.be/LM3PmKqvP9M[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3tO0KY-lmr0

Such a beautiful song- it reminded me of the first settlers as they bravely made their way across the Atlantic, knowing that they would never see their families again. My plight is nothing compared to theirs, even as I often feel that I am leaving for a foreign country.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;7NYJsuVPK4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NYJsuVPK4I[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ESp_8UFUbtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESp_8UFUbtk[/video]

Well, that's all for now. Goodnight, stupid children.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 29, 2013)

A.C. "10/7/97, Muncie, IN, Doc's"


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

*Kitcaliber - Cracksound*

Nothing like shitty lo-fi digital hardcore hidden behind PWETTY FURRIES.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2013)

funeral doom metal :O

[video=youtube_share;oP6xn7uLBGw]http://youtu.be/oP6xn7uLBGw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;SM7QCZugbAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM7QCZugbAk[/video]

I found a MLP music video for this song when I was searching on Youtube.

Dear god, why does MSI's fanbase suck so bad?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QedvdIx8q-M]http://youtu.be/QedvdIx8q-M[/video]

I DID MY TIME, SO LET ME OUT!


----------



## Sar (Aug 30, 2013)

[yt]lGbxJYl5FNU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PHVrkuf2uO8]http://youtu.be/PHVrkuf2uO8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;mpYPuITZF-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpYPuITZF-o[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (Aug 30, 2013)

Alt-J - Tessellate
(Sorry no vid)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;nwEJtesgv9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwEJtesgv9A[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;feLnBXdny1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feLnBXdny1M[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;1bWJKIf13t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bWJKIf13t8[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 30, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/vihartvihart/a-song-about-a-circle-constant


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8TBdj0EiO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TBdj0EiO8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI[/video]

My god this track sounds a hell of a lot better on speakers than on headphones.

Also fuck you. Those is one of the very few _good_ tracks by Skrillex.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 31, 2013)

[yt]LBq_njJMdHg[/yt]


----------



## powderhound (Aug 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Also fuck you. Those is one of the very few _good_ tracks by Skrillex.



Yeah Reptile is one of the few tracks I have liked by him. Mostly because of the reptile. 


[video=youtube;O7h6VqkG-ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7h6VqkG-ts[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ed2f7p3JrX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed2f7p3JrX8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't go off wandering - Limp Bizkit

Such a dark song, pretty good anyway


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;adbCB-5n5C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adbCB-5n5C0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5AAZFdFXfi8]http://youtu.be/5AAZFdFXfi8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;qQzab7sNCzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQzab7sNCzs[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;3YOEO7jtIs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOEO7jtIs4[/video]
came on shuffle, 
Every Christmas eve me and a friend get absolutely hammered, and sing this.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;G-5-U2Ssql4]http://youtu.be/G-5-U2Ssql4[/video]
Love these guys, they're so crazy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

So fucking awesome

[video=youtube_share;XqlrrbIosxs]http://youtu.be/XqlrrbIosxs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

A band imprisoned in Israel several years ago for 'satanism'.
[video=youtube;2vDBujf19PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vDBujf19PQ[/video]
Lyrics somewhat relevant


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 5, 2013)

[yt]fX6sFoPbW6k[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;D3ju0P4n9G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3ju0P4n9G4[/video]

I think if I ever start producing music this is how my singing would sound.

Just this over-exaggerated American accent.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 6, 2013)

[yt]f__K30PxeD4[/yt]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 6, 2013)

^Excellent I'll be sure to listen to these guys a bit more. :shock:

Here's something a little less Drama Goth and more my style of slap bass and drop tunings.

Absolutely loved this band when I was a kid. NSFW (Explicit lyrics)
[video=youtube;HxFIi3ww-64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxFIi3ww-64[/video]

Ice cube and Korn makes a great combination of this nu-metal/rap1st verse interlude 2 verse interlude Chorus (Both guitars) Hair starts raising....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;fNPowsMglkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNPowsMglkw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 6, 2013)

I WAAAAANNAA BEEEE AN ANARCHIST!

anarchy in the uk - sex pistols


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;0t90JVfAz8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t90JVfAz8c[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;IqH7MRbA83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqH7MRbA83w[/video]

_"People who have never met me claim to love me based off of my philosophies rather than my actual personality. Women are more attracted to a sad, disinterested face than a happy well adjusted looking one. So I guess all of my self destructive apathy and fucked (though accurate) view of the world are pretty hot shit. I know it ain't my looks." - Rev. John_


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;O9VTrjOAn7E]http://youtu.be/O9VTrjOAn7E[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 7, 2013)

[yt]wh0eA4kcjHs[/yt]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;needk89bJUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=needk89bJUg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the wild spain, sadism of an evil humilliation

I hate fucking tauromachy

 


[video=youtube_share;kQm1s2kaf8k]http://youtu.be/kQm1s2kaf8k[/video]


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bf1lc3bZNB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf1lc3bZNB8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;YDcLAvJ94eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDcLAvJ94eI[/video]

Oh god.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P-Q9D4dcYng]http://youtu.be/P-Q9D4dcYng[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;uAsV5-Hv-7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;bk1DDckRJaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk1DDckRJaY[/video]

c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;5LEdwbfB71Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LEdwbfB71Y[/video]

oh lord i should not be listening to gabber with a headache why am i doing this to myself


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;EbNVhqIJGQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbNVhqIJGQg[/video]

I would love to hear these guys play in person some day. They sound great live!


Also, what the fuck? This shouldn't be my third post in a row.


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 10, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I'm going to try embedding a video one final time.



Lol Fail! {video=youtube;_VideoID_}http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_videoID_{/video}

Edit: well there it works...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;h5-FJsYj1ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck[/video]


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;zZ4J-jvDAuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4J-jvDAuQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;EU4L6THYAbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4L6THYAbM[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;cqSHliQin6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqSHliQin6Y[/video]

GET OUTTA THE WAY, HONKY
GET OUTTA THE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;O7KCOKSVu0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7KCOKSVu0Q[/video]

Happy 9/11, friends!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YyjZ1_4c_bk]http://youtu.be/YyjZ1_4c_bk[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## fonduemaster (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pco91kroVgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ[/video]


captainbrant said:


> [yt]ZjFNKE1Tfu8[/yt]
> 
> yeah boy


what


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghosts Of Dead Tables "The Journey Through Time And Space"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Nobuo Uematsu is so fucking awesome

[video=youtube_share;2WL4SGO85Uk]http://youtu.be/2WL4SGO85Uk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;s9XDGD-HA1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9XDGD-HA1Q[/video]

I NEVER NOTICED
I NEVER NOTICED
YOU'RE SO AMAZING
SO A-AMAZING


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rlkyArfSrXs]http://youtu.be/rlkyArfSrXs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZViypdUcbe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZViypdUcbe8[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 13, 2013)

[yt]d_bi-CQffgg[/yt]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 13, 2013)

This just popped up in my Itunes playlist. :shock:

[video=youtube;1IJCb0rk248]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IJCb0rk248[/video]

I wanna watch penguins surf now. :[


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2013)

I've started building one
[video=youtube;P1GbRKs5frU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1GbRKs5frU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;FB7O3p2s1zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB7O3p2s1zQ[/video]

How come nobody told me these guys made so many singles?

This whole time I thought they did absolutely nothing since Project Nonagon. >:C


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;4vHvzybkqfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vHvzybkqfo[/video]


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;SIY_OCQo558]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIY_OCQo558[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6I2Aba-BYF8]http://youtu.be/6I2Aba-BYF8[/video]


----------



## Saga (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;gTXGL0xPyLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTXGL0xPyLA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;4RJEXddsgfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RJEXddsgfM[/video]

That ending...


----------



## Saga (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;vSkb0kDacjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z9pHurZR5RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9pHurZR5RY[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;lgSLz5FeXUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

*Lustmord - The Eliminating Angel*

[video=youtube;ANpjZk8BInQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANpjZk8BInQ[/video]

One of my favorite visual artist's art played to the music of my favorite dark ambient artist.

totally rad/10


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 14, 2013)

Progressive death metal

[video=youtube_share;Z5aB9bW5B00]http://youtu.be/Z5aB9bW5B00[/video]


----------



## fft (Sep 14, 2013)

El-P - Delorean


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;1T-sGC37XHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T-sGC37XHE[/video]

Oh man. Haven't listened to this album in quite a while.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;cU5rvBtjsLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU5rvBtjsLY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;h7aV4T_zjj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7aV4T_zjj4[/video]

Believe me when I say this album is the worst thing you could possibly listen to while playing a fast-paced arena shooter.

It's a great album for shit like Minecraft, though.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-iuFJ5P9ung]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iuFJ5P9ung[/video]

they are gonna have a concert in my city and I want to watch them really bad I just


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 14, 2013)

Hollywood undead - we are


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EYRjgBf1fBk]http://youtu.be/EYRjgBf1fBk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

NOW ONE OF US
[video=youtube_share;EzPZm4H2HZk]http://youtu.be/EzPZm4H2HZk[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 15, 2013)

King Missile "Mr Johnson"


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;9giY58f-BYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9giY58f-BYg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2013)

Balochistan Province, Pakistan
[video=youtube;ONN2QHL4qnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONN2QHL4qnI[/video]


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone else up for some kick ass Mexican surf rock?

[video=youtube;4hVp9rO5C4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hVp9rO5C4k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lIMW7YygPh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIMW7YygPh4[/video]

JP is mai husbando


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Jb29CsHsa9Q]http://youtu.be/Jb29CsHsa9Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kGXynvftnK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGXynvftnK0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2013)

So fucking awesome

[video=youtube_share;UWSLYlJ39Qw]http://youtu.be/UWSLYlJ39Qw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;82pzNx-D68s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82pzNx-D68s[/video]

I cannot fucking wait for their new album!


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Heard one of my favorite songs on the radio on my ride home today.

[video=youtube;VDPgsQqErTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDPgsQqErTg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;p4Zrd_UuBvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Zrd_UuBvI[/video]

Rabbit Junk absolutely dominates this track.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;bwaoRYnHG8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwaoRYnHG8A[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 17, 2013)

[yt]jofNR_WkoCE[/yt]

I can't help it. Even though it's a non-serious, silly song with the dumbest lyrics, it's just so damn catchy. And the singer's voice is like butter and silk.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-WZioyra50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-WZioyra50[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yVrF32FcFo8]http://youtu.be/yVrF32FcFo8[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;qjXfFZmkwcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjXfFZmkwcg[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;TywmpMQYojs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;sYeIaHlDmbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYeIaHlDmbw&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=2[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;c7imGrJ3dmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7imGrJ3dmU[/video]

Dear lord, these guys are just as good as I was expecting.

It's like FullBlackHabit-era 16Volt but with more industrial metal.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

The most obnoxious rock song in the world (that I'm shamelessly in love with).

[video=youtube;YqN2sRtC2Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqN2sRtC2Eo[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 19, 2013)

I listened to this 3 times today :

[video=youtube;vWNJlc-IylY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNJlc-IylY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;JPMqHYVIZ3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPMqHYVIZ3c[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;I1YM476Pa4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1YM476Pa4o[/video]


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;nWAnYMjjOYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAnYMjjOYo[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;B9I4L32FyBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9I4L32FyBw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;d8rPGV2LCjo]http://youtu.be/d8rPGV2LCjo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QfFukIQmG0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfFukIQmG0w[/video]

*BLACK MAGNETIC WASTE,
IT'S SO NICE TO SEE YOU.*


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;WEm05B8QHm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEm05B8QHm0[/video]

Oh sweet holy virgin mother of nostalgia...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yLpsTzbilTs]http://youtu.be/yLpsTzbilTs[/video]
Poisoning a drink 
Bleeding in a sink 
Choking with a link 
Killing with a stink 
Just your mother's 
HO


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;KR4Jye73e_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR4Jye73e_o[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;5DDEl7JnWvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DDEl7JnWvo[/video]

Electronic pioneers...Jean Michel Jarre didn't just sit there picking his nose in front of a laptop. He actually played instruments and tinkered with electronics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFzpnyCjBk

Here's the full, live version of Oxygene. Look at all that sexy electronic equipment. It gives me a nerd boner.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;otdHbA4GlSI]http://youtu.be/otdHbA4GlSI[/video]


----------



## NightProwlerP71 (Sep 20, 2013)

^ That's what I'm talking about.

[video=youtube;eJlN9jdQFSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V6Dfo4zDduI]http://youtu.be/V6Dfo4zDduI[/video]


----------



## Sar (Sep 20, 2013)

[yt]dIhZEC93WDM[/yt] Love this!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;k1-TrAvp_xs]http://youtu.be/k1-TrAvp_xs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;dvngYRRGQhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvngYRRGQhY[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;VGvHnDeS12o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGvHnDeS12o[/video]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9h0WDXFqISU]http://youtu.be/9h0WDXFqISU[/video]
Pretty good song


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;dppDPXgGhnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dppDPXgGhnE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;h_Xsd_aCVNs]http://youtu.be/h_Xsd_aCVNs[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qxY9qkfZMI8]http://youtu.be/qxY9qkfZMI8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;O_qN8JpbdAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_qN8JpbdAo[/video]

How could you open an album like this with something so sad? ;_;


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;S6LL5iA6y9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

*Screaming Mechanical Brain - In Defiance of Science*

How do they not have a fucking video for this? I'll have to remember to upload this to Youtube tomorrow.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;JTDj-I8LiXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDj-I8LiXM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;gr1Y8GVByR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr1Y8GVByR4[/video]

I gotta find out who did these kickass album covers.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2013)

THIS is in my head today:

[video=youtube;JOiZP8FS5Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOiZP8FS5Ww[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 22, 2013)

[yt]hyvivohzmus[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a very lovely piece when you really listen to it.
[video=youtube;Jf3UlZCBhOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf3UlZCBhOE[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ABbqoHHY-IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABbqoHHY-IE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *Rabbit junk*
> 
> I gotta find out who did these kickass album covers.


That cover is fucking badass.

Subheim is life, Subheim is god.
[video=youtube;sYeIaHlDmbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYeIaHlDmbw&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=8[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFlHsKExcYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;uRtcA17uKUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRtcA17uKUo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ygotp2lIfLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygotp2lIfLs[/video]

Greatest hidden track ever.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cNTkez069QU]http://youtu.be/cNTkez069QU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;nXKAjmHxbpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXKAjmHxbpk[/video]



Kitsune Cross said:


> <video>



Oh man. I haven't listened to Static-X in ages.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 25, 2013)

[yt]fbD9ev7AzKU[/yt]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;N_GPxe91hWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE[/video]

Jar of Flies is such a great album.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;_yRACH20RS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yRACH20RS4[/video]


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;exSxO75-4X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exSxO75-4X4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;5LW0C7jCDzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LW0C7jCDzA&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;_wuvsnV0-zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wuvsnV0-zI[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 26, 2013)

Napalm Death "Unchallenged Hate" (From Enslavement To Obliteration version)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;U78aJPDvcrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U78aJPDvcrw[/video]

POP THEM PILLS AND THE PARTY DON'T STOP
POP THEM PILLS AND THE PARTY DON'T STOP
POP THEM PILLS AND THE PARTY DON'T STOP
POP THEM PILLS AND THE PARTY DON'T STOP


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2013)

Dafuq I just heard
[video=youtube_share;FBEmX0w6Hlg]http://youtu.be/FBEmX0w6Hlg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;vcrsEXxnzI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcrsEXxnzI0[/video]

Listening to my old Last.fm account from 2011 for nostalgia's sake.

Man... there was a _lot_ of good music in my library that I totally forgot about.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 26, 2013)

I was reading that rant about Animal Planet with other channels being thrown in there, including TLC. I remember this one show on TLC that was wonderful back in the day, though. So I decided to watch an episode! Talk about nostalgia...

[video=youtube_share;tTIpd9FYAzg]http://youtu.be/tTIpd9FYAzg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Hv0rV0N3SrY]http://youtu.be/Hv0rV0N3SrY[/video]

This is fucking difficult to sing :x


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yox21mU31kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yox21mU31kc[/video]

Close enough.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6L7qMF-qT3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L7qMF-qT3I[/video]

"I imagine that right now, you're feeling a bit like Alice. Hmm? Tumbling down the rabbit hole?"


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;07cHswqTuSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07cHswqTuSc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;sykAq4tdjEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sykAq4tdjEw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2013)

Fuck you vevo, why would you censor a song talking about fuck
[video=youtube_share;JTMVOzPPtiw]http://youtu.be/JTMVOzPPtiw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;eR4dGq6mMnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR4dGq6mMnI[/video]

This game had a fucking kickass soundtrack.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7kl2_c0rsyU]http://youtu.be/7kl2_c0rsyU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;CQlIvLtGWbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQlIvLtGWbs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PGdAz8xvcDA]http://youtu.be/PGdAz8xvcDA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Xy2PnBt3fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xy2PnBt3fs[/video]

Unsettling as fuck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;NgFG_GYRM7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgFG_GYRM7k[/video]

Only the most intelligent music for me, thank you very much.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kIBdpFJyFkc]http://youtu.be/kIBdpFJyFkc[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;vchLJE-RceM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vchLJE-RceM[/video]

One of the few Green Day songs I actually like.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Loi8l_m5aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Loi8l_m5aM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> [video=youtube;4Loi8l_m5aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Loi8l_m5aM[/video]



The voice of the singer always blows my mind, it's too wtf. Like it doesn't match the guy at all


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;z5vA9CwZKNY]http://youtu.be/z5vA9CwZKNY[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;sc0BqXN9BKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc0BqXN9BKw[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 29, 2013)

Spun this 3 times today..

[video=youtube;46bBWBG9r2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;SAXUaaSEp7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAXUaaSEp7w[/video]

I was in a Wolfenstein sort of mood.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

[yt]Q8fRiEpB5fM[/yt]

FUUUUUUUUUUUCKING love this song.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

\m/
[video=youtube_share;guTTGJ_PK2Q]http://youtu.be/guTTGJ_PK2Q[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

This mix is amazing
[video=youtube;YxxiVu1B7TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxxiVu1B7TU&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ITfmhXHlBSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITfmhXHlBSI[/video]

Oh god I forgot how fucking awesome these guys were.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

Gotta love that abrasive Sega Genesis sound. Soooo close to a guitar. 

[video=youtube;3FVoqcl4tgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FVoqcl4tgk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

So fucking awesome
[video=youtube_share;qhduQhDqtb4]http://youtu.be/qhduQhDqtb4[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;dOEgFxZoon0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOEgFxZoon0[/video]

Thanks, Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fw4wx0If2M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw4wx0If2M0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qns99goEHRU]http://youtu.be/qns99goEHRU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;DnWGlrSMH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWGlrSMH78[/video]

MUH DICK~


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SdhJF3-MHok]http://youtu.be/SdhJF3-MHok[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bmz2NomB8to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmz2NomB8to[/video]

Heard their cover of _You Spin Me Round_ more than two years back and liked it. I don't know why it took me this long to actually give them a proper listen.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bHLHF-nUEzQ]http://youtu.be/bHLHF-nUEzQ[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 2, 2013)

Metallica "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)" (Live in Denmark, 7/6/86)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;9oRuQelyPME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRuQelyPME[/video]

dat bass


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;aXzIeI0mkFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzIeI0mkFI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2013)

One of the best songs I've encountered in the past half a year.
[video=youtube;dsh9xzTCFRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsh9xzTCFRk[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

And now for more Canadian metalcore:

[video=youtube;UzQ1avPOdf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzQ1avPOdf0[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this and was pleasantly surprised:

[video=youtube;8gMj2XbsEb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gMj2XbsEb4[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;K7N_ETTkMpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7N_ETTkMpc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a great fucking cover

[video=youtube_share;5II-08-25yc]http://youtu.be/5II-08-25yc[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

This, 3 times today:

[video=youtube;PGNiXGX2nLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;A6yc1O-H2FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6yc1O-H2FQ[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;uBOdhCEtk2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBOdhCEtk2k[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;9ukrrnFcC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ukrrnFcC0s[/video]
This tune is sick as fuck.

You're nothing but an animal, claiming a holy semblance.
False state of being, I see through you.
You will never be more afraid

I bring woe to your kind
My intent to hurt you has no end
I am the monster created by your deciet
Growing stronger as you feed on lies

Growing stronger as you feed on lies

It is me that you should fear
I am the whisper in you ear
You are the one they'll never find
And I will stand here with a smile
It is me that you should fear
I am the whisper in you ear
You will regret this
But I wont
This is my revenge

I am nothing but your creation
Destined to forfill my retaliation
You will fall, I will rise
From the ashes of your downfall

I will leave you in the depths

This is the sound of your demise
And the end of all your lies
I am the death of you for without me
You'll be the end of all of us

Nausea fills my existence as you preach
Lies made for controlling and limiting
Getting unjustified acceptance through awe
You're nothing but an fucking animal


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;So-yZjdHnK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So-yZjdHnK8[/video]

You have no idea how badly I want a new album from these guys.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;BeZYjXNnT44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeZYjXNnT44[/video]

_HOLD ON, HOLD ON, CHILDREN
YOUR MOTHER AND FATHER ARE LEAVING
HOLD ON, HOLD ON, CHILDREN
YOUR BEST FRIEND'S PARENTS ARE LEAVING_

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CXY1HIdsmf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXY1HIdsmf8[/video]
For once I agree with the description: "Stellar"


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cav4Kg-hb6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cav4Kg-hb6c[/video]

Definitely in my top 20 favorite Polish industrial black metal albums.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2013)

Dunno why, but this hits the spot. Maybe it's the day of extreme/black/grind metal behind me.
[video=youtube;vj588rq_anQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj588rq_anQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;q8DobdzA8ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8DobdzA8ow[/video]

Those fucking drums holy fuck mothering mother of fucking fuck!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_-3-X373QrA]http://youtu.be/_-3-X373QrA[/video]

Because 3 drummers are totally necesary


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;cGWbZZqOAKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGWbZZqOAKg[/video]

I can never get tired of Eric's voice. It's just so perfect for their style of music. c:

It's also funny how he looks nothing like how he sounds.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;SqZNMvIEHhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqZNMvIEHhs[/video]

Probably my favorite SoaD song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQchEc-ldNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQchEc-ldNU[/video]

Absolute fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MuDxo-fbW9c]http://youtu.be/MuDxo-fbW9c [/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> [video=youtube;SqZNMvIEHhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqZNMvIEHhs[/video]
> 
> Probably my favorite SoaD song.



Weren't you the one that said nÃ¼ metal was crap? WTF


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Weren't you the one that said nÃ¼ metal was crap? WTF



I'd like you to compare this particular song to any nu metal song and draw as many comparisons as you can.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'd like you to compare this particular song to any nu metal song and draw as many comparisons as you can.



You said:

Probably my favorite SoaD song.

Saying "the only soad song I like" would be understandable, but no.

I would name some songs but I won't.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You said:
> 
> Probably my favorite SoaD song.
> 
> ...



SoaD has some good songs that I would argue are not nu metal at all. Songs like Aerials, Spiders, Hypnotize, etc. Sure they have songs that do fit into that genre, but those sure as hell aren't the songs I listen to.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> SoaD has some good songs that I would argue are not nu metal at all. Songs like Aerials, Spiders, Hypnotize, etc. Sure they have songs that do fit into that genre, but those sure as hell aren't the songs I listen to.



Yea but a lot of nÃ¼ metal bands have tons of songs like that not just soad.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea but a lot of nÃ¼ metal bands have tons of songs like that not just soad.



Um... okay?

Point is that those songs aren't nu metal. I still think nu metal is largely complete shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Um... okay?
> 
> Point is those songs aren't nu metal.




You don't know anything about nÃ¼ metal of course they are. I won't reply to anything after this.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You don't know anything about nÃ¼ metal of course they are. I won't reply to anything after this.



No, of course you won't. It is much easier to be contradictory and promptly cop out without explaining your position.

And now back to the topic.

[video=youtube;Ky20ckAHi_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky20ckAHi_E[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2013)

God bless you anthrax for bringing us this epic mix of music called rap metal

[video=youtube_share;GiHdr4rWG98]http://youtu.be/GiHdr4rWG98[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 5, 2013)

[yt]9JXe0lo3sHQ[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2013)

Dream theater \m/

[video=youtube_share;zC5XjT3shJ4]http://youtu.be/zC5XjT3shJ4[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;t8CWXPXujXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8CWXPXujXc[/video]

I'm starting to get why people like Tool so much.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't stop listening to this album ATM:

[video=youtube;qoYpPDzRuHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYpPDzRuHw[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;QnRGDO7k3aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnRGDO7k3aQ[/video]

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_tcW-j7KFgY]http://youtu.be/_tcW-j7KFgY[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 6, 2013)

Immortal Possession "Mass Murder" 1995 Demo


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Chqz4ciJvYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chqz4ciJvYA[/video]

It's like if Aspergers could be translated into music.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;juMs_Tamj0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juMs_Tamj0A[/video]

_Somewhere there's a choice being made
For the mass by the will of a broken few
Guided by the hand of the guilty
Praised as the cure for a curse_


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;RBXGxgreM1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBXGxgreM1k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;PI785pDsR88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI785pDsR88[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

This guys skill, creativity and talent is fucking nonsense

[video=youtube_share;HcuKxAvCSZ4]http://youtu.be/HcuKxAvCSZ4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;ck9iNv5Sd1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9iNv5Sd1Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 7, 2013)

[yt]4Ek945pg6v0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;IyrnDnTLTBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyrnDnTLTBM[/video]

Oh god this is so bad.

And yet... oddly charming.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LoQYw49saqc]http://youtu.be/LoQYw49saqc[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;04MmA-nCfQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04MmA-nCfQs[/video]


----------



## Taralack (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lzopbk9hhAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzopbk9hhAc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;aqaxGGW2C78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqaxGGW2C78[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 8, 2013)

[yt]oKB2ZfmL-Ts[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NZQrxfOKSBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZQrxfOKSBo[/video]

Everything is wonderful.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 8, 2013)

This was one, today :
[video=youtube;3ap4s6pyoNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ap4s6pyoNw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

If my brain had a theme song...


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bd2B6SjMh_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dd7fNkqDIyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7fNkqDIyM[/video]

_"Time, on your side
A line, digitized
Block the mind and collide
Realize this is not the right day or night

Time is slowly going away

Go white to pride
Deny
In this frame of mind
And we're running out of time

Time is slowly going away"_


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

Saliva do you have a permanent tab for this thread that you constantly refresh in case someone replies so you can post another song? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

Aight hang on y'all, I'm uploading the song right now.

Not that any of you care.



Dire Newt said:


> Saliva do you have a permanent tab for this thread that you constantly refresh in case someone replies so you can post another song? :V



No. I just update the new posts page often to find updates to threads I've posted in. I don't really like the subscription system all that much.

Plus I like to take every opportunity to show people my flawless taste in music that I can.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;VXuO9mPvSfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXuO9mPvSfQ[/video]

There we go! Pretty music for the hollowed out soul.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;b_9i6Zoi_5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_9i6Zoi_5Y[/video]
Interesting.



Saliva said:


> Plus I like to take every opportunity to show people my flawless taste in music that I can.



I find it funny how easily I can identify different posters by their music taste now...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 9, 2013)

So what the fuck is with you!?
[video=youtube_share;v9D8eT8s8f0]http://youtu.be/v9D8eT8s8f0[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;r80HF68KM8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 9, 2013)

Just discovered this, and it sounds much like Hide and Seek by Imogen Heap (one of my favorite songs by one of my favorite artists). That is to say, I love it!

[video=youtube_share;YSWIfX_MNCY]http://youtu.be/YSWIfX_MNCY[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 9, 2013)

[h=3]Sunset[/h]    by The Xx
    on Coexist


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_y8p6uQDH4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y8p6uQDH4s[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to listen to power metal a lot as a kid 
[video=youtube_share;FjV8SHjHvHk]http://youtu.be/FjV8SHjHvHk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;OY8fr5r3ZLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY8fr5r3ZLY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xxYVEQVn20c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxYVEQVn20c[/video]

Suck it, Beatles.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XJ2S2_TpWN8]http://youtu.be/XJ2S2_TpWN8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;OizMLFZaPiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OizMLFZaPiY[/video]

I was actually listening to the original but holy shit I don't even care this dude is fucking adorable.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 10, 2013)

So cheesy, so happy, so funky
[video=youtube;JaLpzyw4q3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLpzyw4q3w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2jSIHaIzLNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jSIHaIzLNw[/video]

*THIS MUSIC'S GIVING ME A BONER!*


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, so breathtakingly beautiful, I love death in june's cover of it
[video=youtube;MAOrstnXK4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAOrstnXK4k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;OdsDf3CkdJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdsDf3CkdJ4[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;j2zQKqgNAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2zQKqgNAeE[/video]

Primus sucks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;gIzKWhHpMnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIzKWhHpMnU[/video]

Minimalism at its finest.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 11, 2013)

:3
[video=youtube_share;QUvVdTlA23w]http://youtu.be/QUvVdTlA23w[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;9ZGt4JVX860]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZGt4JVX860[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;51BoEhSsMF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51BoEhSsMF0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;GXMBxS56Sjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXMBxS56Sjs[/video]

The moment the guitar kicks in... holy fucking shit.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;JZIVmKOdrBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZIVmKOdrBk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;uAOR6ib95kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAOR6ib95kQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;V9wqbxzeHsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9wqbxzeHsg[/video]

The cover is so unfitting for the music it's incredible.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;_W9g3XWv4a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W9g3XWv4a4[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;wjUhN0eGnfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjUhN0eGnfs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Amazing
[video=youtube_share;ANiaZvdGO8U]http://youtu.be/ANiaZvdGO8U[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

This one is amazing too
[video=youtube_share;RsdPbZfg6qE]http://youtu.be/RsdPbZfg6qE[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 13, 2013)

John S Hall/Kramer "Real Men" cassette


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f3WHbFeXwyo]http://youtu.be/f3WHbFeXwyo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 15, 2013)

Nightwish - Ghost River

[video=youtube;l6TgVsgTW7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6TgVsgTW7I[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

:3
[video=youtube_share;KlujizeNNQM]http://youtu.be/KlujizeNNQM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jjgPFU2txJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjgPFU2txJE[/video]

YES!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7faZfUKlbsk]http://youtu.be/7faZfUKlbsk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;h7ArUgxtlJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7ArUgxtlJs[/video]

I haven't listened to this in so long. In fact, I can't remember the last time I've heard Deadmau5 mentioned anywhere.

Did Joel finally go to bed?


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 16, 2013)

This song got me kicked out of a bar once

[video=youtube;zLm5oSJRxIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLm5oSJRxIU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2013)

*Lustmord - Er Ub Us*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 16, 2013)

PANTERA

[video=youtube_share;2ht3XGhlfYs]http://youtu.be/2ht3XGhlfYs[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 16, 2013)

A.C. "Live in Providence,R.I., 10/31/00"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Er1bwzZCik0]http://youtu.be/Er1bwzZCik0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ebh21wC2inU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebh21wC2inU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;PdHFA4sbKTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdHFA4sbKTs[/video]

I think the pitch is slightly higher in this video, but it actually sounds better to me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hate Dept. - Bored & Stupid*


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;qXM77Jrh74I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXM77Jrh74I[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;FltDv3016ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FltDv3016ZE[/video]

Gorgeous song


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 17, 2013)

Los brujos - Kanishka. Nirvana used this song as an influence to write very ape :3
[video=youtube_share;NHGUvLBJBVg]http://youtu.be/NHGUvLBJBVg[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 17, 2013)

Oneohtrix Point Never has a new album out! Gonna be a chill ass week

[video=youtube;uvDzaQOSZ3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvDzaQOSZ3E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yEJIyNmWc7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEJIyNmWc7Y[/video]

Someone linked this in a Twitter post and ironically I couldn't resist listening to it again.

I really needed this.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;y6E-_7mKbNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6E-_7mKbNg[/video]

Here comes David and Shoiyo to ruin your life. It's SO CATCHY......


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;9DJocLXlKc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJocLXlKc0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 18, 2013)

So much pain >.<
[video=youtube_share;DcztS9PCrYA]http://youtu.be/DcztS9PCrYA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RBSF68JGWoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBSF68JGWoI[/video]

_Electric
Erected
Steel skin
Wire thin
Gear switch
Shapeshift
*TWENTY-FIRST CENTURY JET BOY MACHINE!!*_


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZN6kCgMUjFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN6kCgMUjFw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;VXuO9mPvSfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXuO9mPvSfQ[/video]

The unedited version from the unreleased album, though.

... which is pretty much the same as this version aside from the fact that it's two and a half minutes longer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;CWd0XYHXVzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWd0XYHXVzY[/video]

hahahaha


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;efIaaOKWNLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efIaaOKWNLw[/video]


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;L3lCFoSwlp4]http://youtu.be/L3lCFoSwlp4[/video]


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad Religion Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2013)

The most beautiful weird song I've heard in a long time
[video=youtube;7_A3pES7z-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_A3pES7z-Y[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSewG61G90U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSewG61G90U[/video]

*PURE DISTORTED SONIK DAMAGE; A SYMPHONY OF BRAIN-SHREDDING DISSONANCE KRASHES THRU THE AUDITORY KORTEX AT 28,400 SONIK FUCKS PER SECOND*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 19, 2013)

Poor beethoveen ):
[video=youtube_share;yBxOma7EIRA]http://youtu.be/yBxOma7EIRA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;jpuysm_aLLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpuysm_aLLI[/video]

_Feels good to exercise your rights, doesn't it?_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cOVzXYEU3Bk]http://youtu.be/cOVzXYEU3Bk[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 20, 2013)

I still find myself listening to lots of metal as always but particularly recently I've been enjoying the music of August Burns Red in particular. I've always felt they're the cream of the crop of their "metalcore" genre and on their new record they culminate all my reasons why I think this with their best set of songs yet. In particular I've been blasting the album closer alot. It's incredibly dark at least in comparison with their sound as a whole which uses alot of major key tonality (and does it WELL unlike so many metalcore bands I've heard) but THIS song is primarily minor tonality throughout and it works great as a closer to the album.
[video=youtube;IXi3ufLYAT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXi3ufLYAT8[/video]


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 20, 2013)

Also Noneuclid, the band of the german neoclassical composer Florian Maier (Aka Morean), This stuff is IMMENSE and brutal and crazy as hell. Death metal with primarily clean/thrash metal vocals and it works so surprisingly well. 
[video=youtube;de3elvJpAoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de3elvJpAoI[/video]


----------



## tantorog (Oct 21, 2013)

Pianolisko - Independence

[video=youtube;p7v82OF86TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7v82OF86TU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;gv_f-8pt9wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_f-8pt9wE[/video]

These guys are dynamite lit in a box of hot shit.

Screw the haters.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;gv_f-8pt9wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_f-8pt9wE[/video]
> 
> These guys are dynamite lit in a box of hot shit.
> 
> Screw the haters.



Those guys are awesome, and the singer is rob zombie lil bro, epic


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;7LW4bkXbMls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LW4bkXbMls&list=PLC5552846AAD2F8CB&index=9[/video]

It's so disappointing how overlooked Front Line Assembly's portion of the Quake 3 Arena OST gets by both Q3A fans and FLA fans.

Their stuff was awesome.

Edit: Somehow, this video sounds higher quality than the actual files I extracted from the actual game. What the hell?


----------



## Slayernice (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;LG5anYJZ2ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG5anYJZ2ZM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y8AbZx-zJLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8AbZx-zJLs[/video]

Literally industrial.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qrnl71YdyRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrnl71YdyRA[/video]

You met me at a very strange time in my life.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 22, 2013)

[h=3]Bittersweet Faith[/h]    by Bitter:Sweet
    on The Mating Game


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mzg6B64-akg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg[/video]

AW SHIT THIS IS MY JAM!


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;wxOUlpY8XUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxOUlpY8XUg[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 23, 2013)

[h=3]Sunset Over Mooera (Chillout Mix)[/h]    by Illitheas
    on Playa Del Lounge


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TE024YOfQNw]http://youtu.be/TE024YOfQNw[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4nxMrRXHqpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nxMrRXHqpo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;GQr45T7BdK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQr45T7BdK4[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;X8UR2TFUp8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8UR2TFUp8w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9oIJ58Zx-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oIJ58Zx-VE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aahhh, screw it. I don't care. This song is totally worth the doublepost.

[video=youtube;Oa-e86E8AXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa-e86E8AXw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2013)

Bosnian ska 
[video=youtube_share;vos-cyc2kzA]http://youtu.be/vos-cyc2kzA[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;eBB2OS4IoTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBB2OS4IoTs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;_OpmSdIOqmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OpmSdIOqmI[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 25, 2013)

.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tarOubMb4Y4]http://youtu.be/tarOubMb4Y4[/video]


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;twa-Q6HRwH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twa-Q6HRwH8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_9rs9PSG9qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9rs9PSG9qE[/video]

_*AMPLIFIED BRAIN WAVES TO CONDENSE MY THOUGHT
BENDS THE DARK
WHY QUESTION MY ART?*_

You haven't truly died until you've heard this.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 27, 2013)

Alt Rock from Argentina :3
[video=youtube_share;hAIdQkbE7dc]http://youtu.be/hAIdQkbE7dc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;3aTzehOBAnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aTzehOBAnE[/video]

That croaking noise holy shit.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;pIHOD-M-p1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIHOD-M-p1c[/video]

I love The Sword so god damn much.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2013)

Afghan instrumental with tabla and sarinda
[video=youtube;Zv7VvqmU99k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv7VvqmU99k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;2H75wEa3nvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H75wEa3nvk[/video]

Aubrey Hodges is mai husbando.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BhFVKdXyZcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhFVKdXyZcY[/video]

Dat riff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0ULWuuIN6PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ULWuuIN6PA[/video]

Did Nine Inch Nails do anything like this after the Quake OST? Because in my opinion they're a lot better at dark ambient than industrial rock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ygotp2lIfLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygotp2lIfLs[/video]

Slowly slipping into consciousness beneath unconsciousness; like an unknown realm hidden underneath a silent black ocean.

Lucidity is achieved. Ultimate introspection commences.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q7ZrgdBi7iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7ZrgdBi7iA[/video]

It's been three days. That's my excuse for triple posting.

I'm a reasonable man. Get off my case.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 31, 2013)

[yt]hsWUHTB52DM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Lm38Ojh61lY]http://youtu.be/Lm38Ojh61lY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;6L7qMF-qT3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L7qMF-qT3I[/video]

Blasting from my living room.

I love Halloween. <3


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;a5BVyOYC2nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5BVyOYC2nk[/video]


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;pB8OvPtf_d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB8OvPtf_d0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sody5nHbQk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sody5nHbQk4[/video]

This song never ceases to put a smile on my face. It's just so nice and comforting. c:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

OZZY FUCKING OSBOURNE
[video=youtube_share;FGoPqygQPUs]http://youtu.be/FGoPqygQPUs[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;eQpvqPuDJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQpvqPuDJWI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

damn I'm so fucking high right now
[video=youtube_share;YlAlMVqsxs8]http://youtu.be/YlAlMVqsxs8[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 1, 2013)

Fuck yeah BG!

[video=youtube;nX26pdmFiK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX26pdmFiK0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;vBi7kejFD1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBi7kejFD1s[/video]

I forgot how great this album was.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

Streaming a French radio station called RadioMeuh. It's incredible! 24hr Funk, Soul and just generally amazing tunes from all decades. Blown away.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Metal is just too awesome
[video=youtube_share;3kLafYgKCTU]http://youtu.be/3kLafYgKCTU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;qoyN7zTvG58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoyN7zTvG58[/video]

I like Radiohead and all, but I really wish they did more stuff like this.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Muse is way too op
[video=youtube_share;gXN9acC9edU]http://youtu.be/gXN9acC9edU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;-KT-r2vHeMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM[/video]

I have no idea what disco lemonade is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;q2tarP0SuQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2tarP0SuQ4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

Metal from argentina \m/
[video=youtube_share;bpZzaVPICoY]http://youtu.be/bpZzaVPICoY[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2013)

You can blame GTA V for this, but I love this song:

[video=youtube;ghZv8Szk4cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghZv8Szk4cQ[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 2, 2013)

.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 2, 2013)

The Wonder Years - Came Out Swinging

[video=youtube;OiCit3G4YRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OiCit3G4YRU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZujuYiweht8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZujuYiweht8[/video]

As a side note, I fucking hate Disturbed's cover.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2NCGcAsh-2Y]http://youtu.be/2NCGcAsh-2Y[/video]
Hold on! Be strong!
So right, so wrong
with all our senses
all of our defenses
Hold on, be strong!

So awesome


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> how do you think it compares to giles corey's S/T?



Haven't listened to it before.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;zXm2NuPZXMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXm2NuPZXMY[/video]

_Is that you in the gutter? No.
Is that you starving to death? No.
Is that you never given a chance?
Or is the gun in your hand gonna answer the questions?

*BAM BAM
BAM BAM
BAM BAM
BAM BAM*_


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;lyjpeSsARjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyjpeSsARjM[/video]

So much goodness.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 3, 2013)

[yt]nqjI_6MLz-o[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;JSzCyw0YOUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSzCyw0YOUk[/video]

*HAHA, YES!*


----------



## Lieut (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;EqI3sw5616U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqI3sw5616U[/video]

I can't get enough of this song. I don't think I've gone a day in the last week without putting this song on at some point during the day.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Iu2SZJr-Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iu2SZJr-Lk[/video]

The chorus is so catchy. Not to mention the clean singer is fit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;iDhV5OTsnzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDhV5OTsnzY[/video]

Forgot how cool this album was!



Lieut said:


> I can't get enough of this song. I don't think I've gone a day in the last week without putting this song on at some point during the day.



Hey you know your text?

It's all greeeeeeen...


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;nyGxLyzah_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyGxLyzah_s[/video]

One of my favorite QotSA songs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;lstDdzedgcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstDdzedgcE[/video]

*PAYIN' ATTENTION*
*PAYIN' ATTENTION*
*PAYIN' ATTENTION*
*PAYIN' ATTENTION*
*PAYIN' ATTENTION*
*PAYIN' ATTENTION*


----------



## Korpi (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;6K16NenwNWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K16NenwNWY[/video]


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kw2HbFhLjLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2HbFhLjLI[/video]
It may just be theme music for a video game, but damn it's beutiful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bb3P3kX2OmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3P3kX2OmE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 4, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;Bb3P3kX2OmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3P3kX2OmE[/video]



The lyrics of this song are fucking beautiful


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/video]

I can't stop watching this video... somebody... help...


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;C5EFci5BuTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5EFci5BuTg[/video]
the first word is nigga
That second bar tho


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;v9D8eT8s8f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9D8eT8s8f0[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;KCdr3lp04EQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCdr3lp04EQ[/video]


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;kJKUpW5WiXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJKUpW5WiXQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;VoAnLHSLHGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoAnLHSLHGQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zd_oIFy1mxM]http://youtu.be/Zd_oIFy1mxM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;6uYoRwF-RpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uYoRwF-RpU[/video]

No.
Stop.
This is too sexy to be the theme to a boss fight.
With the fucking Cyberdemon.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been on a large Gorillaz binge, so this song is rather fitting
[video=youtube;LMnrFiG8FRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMnrFiG8FRo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PQHPYelqr0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQHPYelqr0E[/video]

Oh man, I haven't listened to this in years...


----------



## derpherp (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;26vKAaj6Ff0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=26vKAaj6Ff0&amp;list  =RD02OiCit3G4YRU[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2013)

Been playing guitar to this for the last half hour, so fun:

[video=youtube;xnKhsTXoKCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKhsTXoKCI[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g[/video]

If you want to DESTROY MY SWEATEEEEER


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 5, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Been playing guitar to this for the last half hour, so fun:



Fuck yea metallica!

[video=youtube_share;UO_84C3fpuI]http://youtu.be/UO_84C3fpuI[/video]


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

thread needs moar hep-hawp

[video=youtube;M6mUixjnL-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6mUixjnL-w[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;snHfdV3gw9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snHfdV3gw9Q[/video]

Back when Eminem was actually worth listening to.


----------



## future4 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty catchy song. Too bad the dude is really underrated.

[video=youtube;lrsLYFTpy1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrsLYFTpy1Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vug69ZDqcKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vug69ZDqcKo[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

Move bitch! Get out the way! Get out the way bitch, get out the way
[video=youtube_share;ToFErVHAuLQ]http://youtu.be/ToFErVHAuLQ[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 6, 2013)

Faith No More "Woodpecker From Mars"


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]

I want y'all to meet Deltron Zero.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 6, 2013)

Ghosts Of Dead Tables "Ynorc Mapmah"


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7rOjkTmJlMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rOjkTmJlMk[/video]
Techno? Trance? Club music? I dunno what it's called but it will be on repeat for a while. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;AZKpByV5764]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKpByV5764[/video]

80's Power Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;pw8PpYBiDsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8PpYBiDsc[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

I decided to listen to songs that have been left out by me.  I listened to older tracks from bands like Aerosmith and Led Zeppelin.  I was missing out indeed.


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1cPV9xKEst4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cPV9xKEst4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;uAOR6ib95kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAOR6ib95kQ[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;DGJS4pPX9Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGJS4pPX9Ho[/video]

STORM THE GATE


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Lf2lUEGBBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lf2lUEGBBA[/video]
Good olde style trance.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;DQFWAIFzoZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQFWAIFzoZ4[/video]
Such a sad song. ;~;


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;fzJfLRNK0b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzJfLRNK0b0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bkysjcs5vFU]http://youtu.be/bkysjcs5vFU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;03Q65eMp_58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Q65eMp_58[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 8, 2013)

"Pregnant With The Past" online compilation.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 8, 2013)

PANTERA
[video=youtube_share;2ht3XGhlfYs]http://youtu.be/2ht3XGhlfYs[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;AdloHEXdiWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdloHEXdiWA[/video]

_Feel the will of pain
Hits like metal rain
Head just too far gone
Fuck it, *just give me more*_

God damn do I love this album.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm downloading a bunch of Nine Inch Nails remixes. Mostly Head Like a Hole and Heresy remixes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;sF4pU-TmytI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF4pU-TmytI[/video]

_Addiction bomb takes over inside
Twisting my mind
Looks like I'm falling
*OUT OF FOCUS*_


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 9, 2013)

You will have to close your eyes and clear your mind while listening.  This will take you to a different world.


[video=youtube;7wfYIMyS_dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=7wfYIMyS_dI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;eHjxJItKbLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjxJItKbLQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;AtDWJ2MLmZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDWJ2MLmZ8[/video]

Oh my god this is hilariously bad.

I love it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

As a child I always heard the dark side of the moon was the best album ever but as a grown up I realized it

[video=youtube_share;GeWavBBeVmE]http://youtu.be/GeWavBBeVmE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;vYmWbNIvEoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYmWbNIvEoo[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;-PziwAUCKOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PziwAUCKOI[/video]
This sounds so damn 80's. So cheesy but so catchy. It would sound so cool actually recorded in the 80's.


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 10, 2013)

Personally, I don't think it the guitar solos sound '80s, but when the vocal parts kicked in, I can see the similarities. 

Since we're talking '80sâ€¦ XD

[video=youtube;5rod-Z4Okxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rod-Z4Okxs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Eajk2uDWaP0]http://youtu.be/Eajk2uDWaP0[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;-cbI1QI2v0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cbI1QI2v0Q[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

Parov Stelar. Lots of Parov Stelar.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 10, 2013)

.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKC7RCb1H_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKC7RCb1H_o[/video]

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;k9GVk3AclEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9GVk3AclEM[/video]

A voice of the angels.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Listening to Pandora's "Hits from late 90s to mid-00s" playlist and they've been hitting it out of the park tonight!!! 

Maroon 5- This Love
Bowling For Soup - 1985
All-American Rejects- Dirty Little Secret
Frankie J (feat. Baby Bash)- Suga Suga
Vanessa Carlton- A Thousand Miles
Lit- My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 11, 2013)

Fuck yea for loud and agressive music
[video=youtube_share;mzv7O9siFXY]http://youtu.be/mzv7O9siFXY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;0l0ekOLp71I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l0ekOLp71I[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kuoFiIFkdAA]http://youtu.be/kuoFiIFkdAA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;j_4o5qeWzJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_4o5qeWzJY[/video]

I swear I'm gonna try writing down these lyrics one day.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 11, 2013)

Who the fuck do you think you are? *Bitch*
[video=youtube_share;UCud5WpITMg]http://youtu.be/UCud5WpITMg[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2013)

New album! Downloaded it just now, something to listen too on the way to work tomorrow

[video=youtube;yki8NGpUaTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yki8NGpUaTg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;u07F8jMH_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u07F8jMH_VY[/video]   Somewhat NSFW as the video is a collection of graphic horror films.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;pp4kTRvEPTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp4kTRvEPTI[/video]

Almost has a Venetian Snares sort of sound to it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;aVkaFL2Z8W0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVkaFL2Z8W0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DL5Rzi2pzMA]http://youtu.be/DL5Rzi2pzMA[/video]
Break you down
Mercy, I cannot allow
Through your face, My fist will plow
Watching as your blood pours down
*Lets do this now*


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;i1AMhQlMplw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1AMhQlMplw[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;M1fUgpYSdpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1fUgpYSdpo[/video]

Dat riff.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;MN6sfJ1qFQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN6sfJ1qFQg[/video]


----------



## Saga (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;f8Z1zG2mNbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Z1zG2mNbA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;avqMMM1ue6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avqMMM1ue6k[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NMxJnhHYjlQ]http://youtu.be/NMxJnhHYjlQ[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 14, 2013)

Cretin "Freakery" CD


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-q9q6zl3WIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q9q6zl3WIs[/video]

Never been a big fan of this band, but this is a decent song.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GUb2qo5XF3U]http://youtu.be/GUb2qo5XF3U[/video]


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wssAxRd0BA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wssAxRd0BA0[/video] 
Trust in me and stick it through the intro.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;VF4GWqIpScw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF4GWqIpScw[/video]

_Talk to the mirror, oh choke back tears and
Keep telling yourself, that "I'm a diva!"
Oh and the smokes in that cigarette box on the table
They just so happen to be laced with nitroglycerin_

HNNNNNG


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6j7KuQACZVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7KuQACZVM[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;907x3gzE91U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=907x3gzE91U[/video]

MOVE OVER FOR A DAMAGE CASE


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jRGrNDV2mKc]http://youtu.be/jRGrNDV2mKc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

Musical orgasm
[video=youtube_share;GiT9T5BvA90]http://youtu.be/GiT9T5BvA90[/video]
I don't regret the repost


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;gMSxRuPlr-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMSxRuPlr-g[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Rjug7xyyQ7I]http://youtu.be/Rjug7xyyQ7I[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;xF5bADlrhTc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF5bADlrhTc[/video]


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 14, 2013)

Watsky... definitely Watsky.


----------



## Magick (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;RPlyBVfZc68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPlyBVfZc68[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;BPZ8q5Nf3As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPZ8q5Nf3As[/video]

c:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2013)

Listened to this a few times today.

[video=youtube;ELpmmeT69cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;LqcG_q4JlyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqcG_q4JlyI[/video]

_"I was falling to the ground when I felt my body breaking
But I had fallen in your lap, with my head tilted back
So I could see the sun eclipsed by your hair that left a halo hanging
Waiting above so when you go you don't have to wait to get your wings"_

GUYS, I THINK MY HEART HAS A BONER.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;lYfUNfK8tyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYfUNfK8tyQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;aPoUkJnu7DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPoUkJnu7DM[/video]

This is the bittersweetest fucking song...

I mean Jesus. Just listen to this shit. ;_;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 15, 2013)

Woohooohoohoh \m/
[video=youtube_share;dTaD9cd8hvw]http://youtu.be/dTaD9cd8hvw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;GDRIOxRM4Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDRIOxRM4Is[/video]

Oh my god why am I doing this to myself I could be reading a book right now.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yCto3PCn8wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCto3PCn8wo[/video]

First time listening to the album in full.


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tYW1AIJ4P3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYW1AIJ4P3c[/video]

Warning: Video is NSFW


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y9PUC78Bin8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9PUC78Bin8[/video]


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/video]

I gotta have more cowbell. Baby.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;nWVDcJhJ7lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWVDcJhJ7lQ&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=1[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;icdJDFFCc1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_194057&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=Rx9OoLwiAho&amp;v=icdJDFFCc1Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UD309HU5BPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD309HU5BPE[/video]

That fucking beat, holy shit!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2A2XBoxtcUA]http://youtu.be/2A2XBoxtcUA[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 16, 2013)

King Missile "Muffy"


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;LsAdtUoaAHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAdtUoaAHQ#t=6[/video]

I tend to listen to singing contest auditions.  I feel like they are the unsung heroes of music, mainly because they get judged on their voice to move on rather than signing a contract with Disney channel to release an album in a week or so.  (The only major downside is the audience.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;teetvAUcG_E]http://youtu.be/teetvAUcG_E[/video]
Fuck you.
Kurt cobain is a genius!


----------



## Magick (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;faHomJimjLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faHomJimjLc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2013)

This is fucking beautiful but it is in spanish ):
[video=youtube_share;oIYZsKMNDoA]http://youtu.be/oIYZsKMNDoA[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2013)

My new all-time favorite artist.

[video=youtube;c71RCAyLS1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c71RCAyLS1M[/video]


----------



## derpherp (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;maweiitVvh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maweiitVvh0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8yoABwIlX3s]http://youtu.be/8yoABwIlX3s[/video]


----------



## Saga (Nov 17, 2013)

This guy's whole career is just youtube.
[video=youtube;nYKE2kDLjxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYKE2kDLjxI[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 18, 2013)

This just came out... I couldn't find an individual song on youtube, so I'll just post the full album.
[video=youtube;-t1WX9WXQZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1WX9WXQZg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;zKoQDFm7rkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKoQDFm7rkw[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KpvLMyC4a8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpvLMyC4a8o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;T2ojuJdgquI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ojuJdgquI[/video]

*CAAAAAM PLYYYY MOI GIIIIIME*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *CAAAAAM PLYYYY MOI GIIIIIME*



Thank you, now I have to go and listen to the whole album.
Starting with
[video=youtube;jjyBUEEtIvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjyBUEEtIvI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;yLgSzheByn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLgSzheByn0[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

My favourite song <3

[video=youtube;Fi_GN1pHCVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ONsaSQOUCyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONsaSQOUCyM[/video]

Everything is wonderful.

c:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Invaders must die


One of my fave songs from prodigy and a fitting video too.
[video=youtube;HyNh3AXegxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyNh3AXegxw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;EDmFZbIiCt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDmFZbIiCt0[/video]

Oh dear.

Tonight, I've grown a hunger for sci-fi so immense that only Front Line Assembly is capable of satisfying it.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Prog death metal all the fucking way
[video=youtube_share;EZxAT59TVxI]http://youtu.be/EZxAT59TVxI[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

I just love the name of this band. Not a bad song either.
[video=youtube;hon7sLbrQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hon7sLbrQtI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Industrial Metal from Bolivia
[video=youtube_share;O_GhPycwtJU]http://youtu.be/O_GhPycwtJU[/video]
They are talking about killing reguetoneros, so cool


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;oBt6Ji2f3WY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBt6Ji2f3WY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;j7qk756Pzqk]http://youtu.be/j7qk756Pzqk[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;_jZdQO7FNnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jZdQO7FNnc[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;_BRONECFwnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRONECFwnY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;xwg2Hpf4ta8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwg2Hpf4ta8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;e5WuNr6JGHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5WuNr6JGHo[/video]

They're not kidding when they say SYNTHETIC ADRENALINE MUSIC.


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;IT-sB0_D_3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT-sB0_D_3k[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;e5WuNr6JGHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5WuNr6JGHo[/video]
> 
> They're not kidding when they say SYNTHETIC ADRENALINE MUSIC.



This is super trippy


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;z3MH4l1-t_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3MH4l1-t_8[/video]

_*AAAAAAHHHH-A-AAAHHH-AAAAAYYYYY
OOOOOOOOO-O-OOOOO-OOOOOOOOO
AAAHHH-A-AAAH-AAAH-AAAH-AAAAYYYYY*_

MY WHOLE BRAIN IS FUCKING CRYING!

No matter how many times I listen to this I just cannot prepare myself for that part. ;_;


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;7wRHBLwpASw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;DRFlyfcbcFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRFlyfcbcFM[/video]

I think this album's finally clicking for me. : )

Albeit it took me like three or four listens.


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;KWfpswqQusE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWfpswqQusE[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Hpc9eeXw_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hpc9eeXw_4[/video]

'sgood album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uZmDL_PzvdY]http://youtu.be/uZmDL_PzvdY[/video]
#varg #so hardcore #kvlt #black metal ist krieg


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZXTC0SmgE2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXTC0SmgE2s[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z1h4cbPEfWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1h4cbPEfWs[/video]

Doom metal goodness.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Puozp2uaaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Puozp2uaaM[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qx1Zj_x1MrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx1Zj_x1MrM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 22, 2013)

Regge metal :O
fuck i'm high
[video=youtube_share;lzMJh8GrCN4]http://youtu.be/lzMJh8GrCN4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;VF4GWqIpScw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF4GWqIpScw[/video]

This is actually _precisely_ the kind of shit I was expecting when I decided to give these guys a shot.

My brain is being touched in places it has never been touched before and it's totally consensual.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 22, 2013)

All dat bass
[video=youtube_share;5dRQzqnYw7I]http://youtu.be/5dRQzqnYw7I[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;fS26orQu-js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS26orQu-js[/video]

D:

D:

D:

D:

D:

D:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hF-QqKiT1bI]http://youtu.be/hF-QqKiT1bI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;gFGlEIGJVL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFGlEIGJVL4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HMjQygwPI1c]http://youtu.be/HMjQygwPI1c[/video]


----------



## veeno (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;PWgvGjAhvIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;q2tarP0SuQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2tarP0SuQ4[/video]

5:37



... oh my god.

How is this song even real?


----------



## Magick (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;HsS1MS3EqyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsS1MS3EqyM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;L6nz50diZu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6nz50diZu4[/video]


----------



## derpherp (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;96GLnUghj8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=96GLnUghj8Q[/video]


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;fzi24Nssiow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzi24Nssiow[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;DZ47H84Bc_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ47H84Bc_Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vug69ZDqcKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vug69ZDqcKo[/video]


----------



## gangstaguru (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;dVPaUvNOQPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVPaUvNOQPw[/video]

Brings back so many memories :')


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;BjwYp4e7TTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjwYp4e7TTk[/video]

_Ahaha ahaha aha-haha-*HAAAH!!*_


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;38zmdwd5K3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38zmdwd5K3E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;JcAiSiMZJj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcAiSiMZJj0[/video]

_Thank you, GOD, for making me an alien.
Thank you, GOD, for making me alright!_

;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;kGXynvftnK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGXynvftnK0[/video]

Such a unique sound this album had. I fucking love it!


----------



## Mehru (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Mbxe33BYW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mbxe33BYW8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;MW0eqaI_1DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW0eqaI_1DE[/video]

THE FUCKING BEAT AT 2:43 HOLY SHIT


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;B0AX81gv5aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0AX81gv5aM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;vxmtpNhtQmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxmtpNhtQmY[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LIgRMpPfdQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgRMpPfdQM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;y4ORPedk-v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ORPedk-v4[/video]

Sounds pretty god damn good for a mere comedic bonus track.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8WGQOT9oSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8WGQOT9oSA[/video]
It's a tad loud, but holy crap it's crazy awesome. o:


----------



## Mehru (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;tn5a0fiFO-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn5a0fiFO-A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;CMH84rpvgJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMH84rpvgJI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;JSzCyw0YOUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSzCyw0YOUk[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;_i7tqWMbUFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i7tqWMbUFU[/video]

<3 Billy & Mandy


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;5lXtyTrM6pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lXtyTrM6pU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

I really like the song, but the voice is annoying as fuck
[video=youtube_share;fxCTVssoddo]http://youtu.be/fxCTVssoddo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;zzTZeeMCUBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzTZeeMCUBk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;00wjVAhSxIo]http://youtu.be/00wjVAhSxIo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;XfpDfBaOons]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfpDfBaOons[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

This has to be the best song I have heard in a month or longer.
[video=youtube;um9jaLQBR4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9jaLQBR4c&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=2[/video]
Great psybient


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;T8Xb_7YDroQ]http://youtu.be/T8Xb_7YDroQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This has to be the best song I have heard in a month or longer.
> [video=youtube;um9jaLQBR4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9jaLQBR4c&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=2[/video]
> Great psybient



wow this stuff is amazing


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

This has got a Quakelike vibe.
[video=youtube;og4njggiyOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og4njggiyOw&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZM-M_F7WrPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM-M_F7WrPg[/video]

_I wanna make some babies
I wanna get it on
I wanna make you horny
But I can't get it up
I wanna make some money
But I don't want no job
I wanna make you horny
But I can't get it up_

I fucking love this song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Ehhhhhhh the double post's worth it

[video=youtube;ESp_8UFUbtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESp_8UFUbtk[/video]

Hands down the best fucking song on the album.


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;L99wAbddt4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L99wAbddt4Y[/video]

Ahhhhhh...

I really, _really_ needed this...


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 27, 2013)

Ever since my friend and I went to the Paramore concert at the Patriot Center (Virginia) we've been listening more to them via Pandora.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;LO-zSxWRSVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-zSxWRSVI[/video]

Not technically right now, but I'll be listening to it after the track before it anyway and it's so good that shut up I don't care.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;47dtFZ8CFo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47dtFZ8CFo8[/video]

the music video is fantastic


----------



## Mike52300 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rob Zombies-dragula.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm on a 80s rock spree
[video=youtube;bnRUK46lJ0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRUK46lJ0c[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;025mnKFUFw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=025mnKFUFw4[/video]

Damn good cover, in my opinion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Damn good cover, in my opinion.



It's a really good cover

---------------------------------------------

[video=youtube_share;xgP_2zf0NV8]http://youtu.be/xgP_2zf0NV8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;wmVlUOzJ5BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmVlUOzJ5BI[/video]

Listened to this right before bed last night.

Ironically, I slept like a drunken baby.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;1NkZVWXK5jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NkZVWXK5jM&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;czIBL_pL89w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIBL_pL89w[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;e37Ri_5xY5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e37Ri_5xY5U[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

Dafuq is going on here
[video=youtube_share;aLEZunJmyjw]http://youtu.be/aLEZunJmyjw[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;yVm8PjWCvLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVm8PjWCvLg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_IHjWXbuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_IHjWXbuM[/video]

I'm feeling sick as hell but I guess this is cheering me up a bit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

A damn shame you wanna change yourself
Because you're sick of yourself
Well I'm sick of you too, *FAKE*
[video=youtube_share;xDdGrlylcEU]http://youtu.be/xDdGrlylcEU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;UOul4f-ZU5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOul4f-ZU5c[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

Fuck authority! Hit your ass in the head with my 40
[video=youtube_share;kdQN-B8aodw]http://youtu.be/kdQN-B8aodw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VF4GWqIpScw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF4GWqIpScw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll make you bleed and you're bleeding now 
Muthafucka
[video=youtube_share;5uYv5Y8HZnk]http://youtu.be/5uYv5Y8HZnk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;USNk5Qi1IfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USNk5Qi1IfU[/video]

Oh my fucking god I love this song...


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;BQAKRw6mToA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;P8mOWS6hIjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8mOWS6hIjo[/video]

I don't know why I ever stopped listening to Eisbrecher. These guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;8bbTtPL1jRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bbTtPL1jRs[/video]

This song always cheers me up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ePmmh72-IAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePmmh72-IAc[/video]

very beautiful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;J4th9Mpem0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4th9Mpem0M[/video]

I love that fucking voice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;RacZesHUVfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RacZesHUVfE[/video]

Song reminds me of Zelda when it hits the rest of the instrumentation, for some reason.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

Mmmmm.... nope. Still my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]
> 
> Mmmmm.... nope. Still my favorite song of all time.


Hey I think I may have an idea where your name comes from :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ahToPGzzo9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahToPGzzo9s[/video]

Literally the only good song from this piece of shit album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AetBsESRyTg]http://youtu.be/AetBsESRyTg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

The outro is godly. 4:00 onwards
[video=youtube;jy2MLw_JMJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy2MLw_JMJk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;94GIfUtZpYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94GIfUtZpYw[/video]


----------



## BBQ (Nov 30, 2013)

Vote Andrew Jackson 1829


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;3cDBBqE6nsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cDBBqE6nsU[/video]



BBQ said:


> Vote Andrew Jackson 1829



What?


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;RPlyBVfZc68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPlyBVfZc68[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJPM-XRm5Uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJPM-XRm5Uc[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mx3UPfzGeN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx3UPfzGeN4[/video]

Dance of Death has the worst album cover ever.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ You, sir, are a champ

and now I shall add to the Iron Maiden love

[video=youtube;7sXPmz9b4lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sXPmz9b4lM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2013)

This is so fucking amazing
[video=youtube_share;lZsRlPQv-zo]http://youtu.be/lZsRlPQv-zo[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;rqTvN_jddaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqTvN_jddaM[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;DNZj2RrrkfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNZj2RrrkfI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;wRRgRqX3zI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRRgRqX3zI0[/video]

As funny as it is, I find this track to be quite uplifting. It just has such a nice tone to it. : )


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

The name in english would be "I like you whore"
[video=youtube_share;f_XSqXRogls]http://youtu.be/f_XSqXRogls[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 2, 2013)

Sithu Aye + Plini for free?! Yes please.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Ants of the Sky


I notice there's a lot of BTBAM fans on FAF (or there used to be at least.)
It always makes me kind of happy to see people post that stuff.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xug-_As8UIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xug-_As8UIU[/video]

Dear god you can let this song loop forever and it'll never get old.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OfxcRLp4OSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxcRLp4OSg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

It's retarded.
[video=youtube;7X2QztU74pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X2QztU74pA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Sithu Aye + Plini for free?! Yes please.
> 
> 
> I notice there's a lot of BTBAM fans on FAF (or there used to be at least.)
> It always makes me kind of happy to see people post that stuff.



BTBAM is epic, sadly the growls and loud guitars freak out a lot of people, guess it's not something for everybody

______________________________________
On topic
[video=youtube_share;_6khld0NiME]http://youtu.be/_6khld0NiME[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Heard this song on the radio on my way home from a road trip and it's been stuck in my head ever since!
[video=youtube;GCdwKhTtNNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdwKhTtNNw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ShYBjIfJX1A]http://youtu.be/ShYBjIfJX1A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UVayKKdI7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVayKKdI7jc[/video]

_I feel the top of the roof come off, kill everybody there
As I'm watching all the stars burn out, trying to pretend that I care._

http://0-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/tg/image/1375/76/1375764418222.png


----------



## Lucient (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;eqfiHfDmOnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfiHfDmOnw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

This is an awesome cover
[video=youtube_share;z61uUylZaQs]http://youtu.be/z61uUylZaQs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;APmxA7ZMX8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APmxA7ZMX8I[/video]

This makes my brain hard.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rIOGd61XqCI]http://youtu.be/rIOGd61XqCI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Agm-0y_Zfbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agm-0y_Zfbw[/video]

That part at 1:43 is seriously the greatest thing I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;b8qDz7K1nbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8qDz7K1nbU[/video]

More Iron Maiden! MOOOOOOOORE


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D-3ra8Jsmjk]http://youtu.be/D-3ra8Jsmjk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;sfhkXxmnYHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfhkXxmnYHc[/video]

_The_ best track from the album. I don't give a fuck what you think.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 3, 2013)

Autopsy "Slaughterday" (live version)


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;WEm05B8QHm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEm05B8QHm0[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 3, 2013)

Chet Faker - No Diggity, such a chilled out cover.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qw4incPAhP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw4incPAhP0[/video]

I totally needed this.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 3, 2013)

Homemade CDR of music from Tenchi Universe.


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone remembers when rhcp were really fucking cool?
[video=youtube_share;C6jElKMMOWM]http://youtu.be/C6jElKMMOWM[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;yGHHZdqywNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGHHZdqywNA[/video]
Stuck in my head all week since a friend showed it me. Song changes dramatically halfway through it's cool.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;JKyKaXfGWq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKyKaXfGWq0[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;SCR7sLGVBbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCR7sLGVBbk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 4, 2013)

Underground NÃ¼ Metal? Oh yes
[video=youtube_share;3hE3snD4z1A]http://youtu.be/3hE3snD4z1A[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;N_uOtAkEf6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_uOtAkEf6U[/video]

Dat bass


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;GymLlltvJOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GymLlltvJOg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;o9cEPoOc00U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9cEPoOc00U[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;9LjbMVXj0F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 5, 2013)

^Such a classic, though I prefer Master of Reality personally. They've kicked time's, cancer's, and drug's asses and are still kicking ass to this day.

Also, I'm listening to this:
[video=youtube;zbYGRflMgKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbYGRflMgKQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;8CxaCtJAY58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CxaCtJAY58[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;COoilfHv1PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COoilfHv1PQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

This is one of my favorites songs of all music
[video=youtube_share;VurhzANQ_B0]http://youtu.be/VurhzANQ_B0[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 6, 2013)

Gwar "Fuckin' An Animal"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

I thank god for the music inspired by him =)
[video=youtube_share;JZNCrLV8W_M]http://youtu.be/JZNCrLV8W_M[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hr2m1VzTAI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2m1VzTAI8[/video]

Got to hear this in concert.

so gud


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;3QbDy1VFwh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QbDy1VFwh4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

Back when Linkin Park wasn't a pop band
[video=youtube_share;pmUTBDuUGz8]http://youtu.be/pmUTBDuUGz8[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 6, 2013)

My childhood in all it's glory.
[video=youtube;ThBhL-R58UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThBhL-R58UI[/video]


----------



## Saga (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;m5vw4ajnWGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2013)

Cause I get Wicked! I told them not to keep on their fire!
[video=youtube_share;bHLHF-nUEzQ]http://youtu.be/bHLHF-nUEzQ[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 7, 2013)

Justin Broadrick Interview on WFMU, 11/30/10


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YzhZVJH4vVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzhZVJH4vVM[/video]

I've been on a swinghouse binge. I can't get enough


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2013)

MOTA!
[video=youtube_share;s_CCGXJ1LPs]http://youtu.be/s_CCGXJ1LPs[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;UaVcRnPt3EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVcRnPt3EM[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;_wMa_t5cBgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wMa_t5cBgY[/video]

Fun song and album.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ij2pw3tOBpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij2pw3tOBpA[/video]
Clark makes interesting IDM.
Dirty with a beat. The rest of the songs on this album are definitely an acquired taste, this is great too and has a great middle part.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5JNO5nJ0L0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JNO5nJ0L0U[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

I DID MY TIME! SO LET ME OUT!
[video=youtube_share;QedvdIx8q-M]http://youtu.be/QedvdIx8q-M[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lKDAKg10IOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKDAKg10IOc[/video]

I swear, Meshuggah makes some of the grooviest stuff.


----------



## Pine (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;KFKIKG50B8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFKIKG50B8E[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rY0vVxNpPL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0vVxNpPL8[/video]

Delightfully Sabbath-y


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fc7rhuwJW0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc7rhuwJW0k[/video]

What? It's catchy as fuck, bro.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LHqqImXXprE]http://youtu.be/LHqqImXXprE[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q30ui-pNrnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q30ui-pNrnw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn! 
[video=youtube;zk06rm1cnws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk06rm1cnws[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 10, 2013)

Primus "Tommy The Cat"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wLKWwSHpUr4]http://youtu.be/wLKWwSHpUr4[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;BVQU6xH96k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVQU6xH96k8[/video]

:3c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Primus "Tommy The Cat"



Fuck yes! les claypool is a beast
____________________________
On topic
[video=youtube_share;VAWjsVoDpm0]http://youtu.be/VAWjsVoDpm0[/video]


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

At this very second...

You got what it takes - Marv Johnson.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Primus "Tommy The Cat"



Fuck yes! les claypool is a beast

____________________________
On topic
[video=youtube_share;VAWjsVoDpm0]http://youtu.be/VAWjsVoDpm0[/video]


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2013)

http://misanthropealbum.com/

Free instrumental music. Been listening to it all day. Man, it fucking inspires creativity. I dunno how, but I've been writing so much to it today. So yeah, it's great.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V-WuP44fwos]http://youtu.be/V-WuP44fwos[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;94bGzWyHbu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;KlKBJ4t_fYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlKBJ4t_fYo[/video]

Didn't like the album all that much, but this song... god damn.


----------



## Aurocard (Dec 11, 2013)

â€‹"Those Thieving Birds" by Silverchair. Really damn pretty :3.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2013)

IT'S DOMINATION!!
[video=youtube_share;aDACorIaxNw]http://youtu.be/aDACorIaxNw[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 11, 2013)

myself singing random shantys


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;uvUl02QMjOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvUl02QMjOE[/video]

Deadmau5 is best mau5.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;xjX1e3bwLpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjX1e3bwLpc[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;OAewkp4Vo_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAewkp4Vo_c[/video]


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4kPGT0C_Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4kPGT0C_Ms[/video]
Oh god so catchy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7kakUJARSOc]http://youtu.be/7kakUJARSOc[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

[yt]2eFiNud6fbU[/yt]


----------



## pigscale (Dec 13, 2013)

^^ Van Halen is so frucking awesome!

[video=youtube_share;Z7EsX-oJe6s]http://youtu.be/Z7EsX-oJe6s[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]

doom doom doom doom doom


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;IsNKq4g0W3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsNKq4g0W3w[/video]

I found this while looking up Eyes of Flame remixes (It's not Eyes of Flame.), and it's so good.
I've been listening to it all day for the past two days while painting.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;n8Kxq9uFDes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8Kxq9uFDes[/video]

Discovered Paul Robeson while looking for old Joe Hill labor anthems.  The best male voice you've probably never heard on account of having been blacklisted during the Red Scare.


----------



## Jags (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;cU1Uav0T8S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU1Uav0T8S4[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

Nostalgic Dubstep
[yt]iHW1ho8L7V8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

RAMMSTEIN
[video=youtube_share;Y1st6O1tqII]http://youtu.be/Y1st6O1tqII[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7Xf-Lesrkuc]http://youtu.be/7Xf-Lesrkuc[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't judge me. :v

[video=youtube;bw9CALKOvAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;M0pYWGjECLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0pYWGjECLE[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 15, 2013)

[yt]j82FBbgpUy4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;cstsn0Ze2l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cstsn0Ze2l8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Fucking beautiful
[video=youtube_share;QTWyVcSUIXU]http://youtu.be/QTWyVcSUIXU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;QgThzZ5SpbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgThzZ5SpbU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;4LOaEzmaPfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LOaEzmaPfU[/video]

I ain't no god damn son of a bitch.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;i_k5YFo5lEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_k5YFo5lEI[/video]

Slow grinding riffs are perfect to fuc- I mean to ...listen to. Yeah >.>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UhjG47gtMCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo[/video]


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZwZ4Fi1dxd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwZ4Fi1dxd4[/video]
Been on repeat for at least 30 hours within the past 4 days.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;YF-5vW4GbsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF-5vW4GbsQ[/video]


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

Seriously glad I found this band. I love thrash metal, and learning about them opened my eyes to a scene I didn't know about before. A subgenre of thrash metal; [h=1]Teutonic thrash metal[/h]
[video=youtube;rx8tzas09gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx8tzas09gU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> Seriously glad I found this band. I love thrash metal, and learning about them opened my eyes to a scene I didn't know about before. A subgenre of thrash metal; *Teutonic thrash metal*



Sounds really cool, I prefer a more agressive thrash though, like this
[video=youtube_share;BH8nfDIOkFk]http://youtu.be/BH8nfDIOkFk[/video]


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah, death angel. I've got three of their albums already. Surprised that I never really gave the ultra-violence a listen. Still need to find an embroidered patch with their logo.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

[yt]bO_zM6OGSUg[/yt]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;FQAosHybZew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQAosHybZew[/video]

I do love me some doom metal.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7K3Cj29fr5Y]http://youtu.be/7K3Cj29fr5Y[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

[yt]JkrqCQryY6c[/yt]


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;rR94NDIfGmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_974780&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=DRVvFYppU0w&amp;v=rR94NDIfGmA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;FsbivRpEiS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsbivRpEiS4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sfR_HWMzgyc]http://youtu.be/sfR_HWMzgyc[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;JVmFLP2cwbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVmFLP2cwbg[/video]


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;2minXF6G5z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2minXF6G5z4[/video]

I've listened to this so many times this month.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

WHEN I SAY GET UP, Y'LL START SOME SHIT
[video=youtube_share;lW51PRPMi1E]http://youtu.be/lW51PRPMi1E[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2013)

A rendition on sitar of a _raga_ (melody form) I've had stuck in my head lately
[video=youtube;nusG4ym7OEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nusG4ym7OEc[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> WHEN I SAY GET UP, Y'LL START SOME SHIT



Being a metal metal fan I never thought you'd like Bizkit.

[video=youtube;FSbD4Bf6WGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSbD4Bf6WGM[/video]

I've now got this on, that snare is so fucking beautiful. John Otto and Wes Borland are heavily underrated.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Being a metal metal fan I never thought you'd like Bizkit.
> 
> I've now got this on, that snare is so fucking beautiful. John Otto and Wes Borland are heavily underrated.



"Metallica sucks, but Limp Bizkit doesn't."

get the fuck outta here


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Being a metal metal fan I never thought you'd like Bizkit.
> 
> 
> I've now got this on, that snare is so fucking beautiful. John Otto and Wes Borland are heavily underrated.



I actually love nÃ¼ metal, especially korn & limp bizkit, I hate that kind of metalhead -lol that shit sux the only good music is iron maiden and megadeth- Fuck those guys, makes me wanna kick their ass

Btw Wes Borland it's seriously underrated, that guy has crazy imagination
______________________________________
On topic
[video=youtube_share;91yrS5PUJBY]http://youtu.be/91yrS5PUJBY[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WgXWCaCHA0k]http://youtu.be/WgXWCaCHA0k[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't really know what this is but I got to a really cool streak of videos of punk songs, it's pretty good

[video=youtube;C2nnvGQ5IWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2nnvGQ5IWM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL6B06EC72C  B860B06&amp;index=69[/video]


Lol just found out it was the tony hawk soundtrack, epic




Dire Newt said:


> "Metallica sucks, but Limp Bizkit doesn't."
> 
> get the fuck outta here



Both are awesome fuck your opinion >:C


----------



## Kobe Mutt (Dec 20, 2013)

Reminded-Drowning pool


----------



## SamanthaSlug (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;qS-s38V7lAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS-s38V7lAI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

SamanthaSlug said:


> [video=youtube;qS-s38V7lAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS-s38V7lAI[/video]



That wasn't even funny, I watched the whole video with my best whatever face, I'm going to share it though, people need to know shit like this exist


----------



## SamanthaSlug (Dec 20, 2013)

What's supposed to be funny about it? I'm just sharing my tunes!


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZpUYjpKg9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> "Metallica sucks, but Limp Bizkit doesn't."
> 
> get the fuck outta here



Wes Borland made guitar exciting, when was the last time Metallica did anything that wasn't expected.
Borland isn't a conventional player.

[video=youtube;oWoUrM_vTIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWoUrM_vTIM&amp;list=PLED58BD2DBF04D8AE[/video]

Matt Berry - Love is a Fool (I prefer opium but I'm on the album playlist.)
I don't know why I love this album, maybe because it's home made and his imagination and variety are inspiring and crazy. He has peaceful songs, then a weird reggae tune, then motown, etc.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;3SluRyO4EA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SluRyO4EA4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

"And so we wish a dreadful, horrible, miserable and a dark, sad christmas"
[video=youtube;lUSOElHjROE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUSOElHjROE[/video]

Also this page shouldn't exist, it's page 404.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Both are awesome fuck your opinion >:C



Well your opinion is... it's wrong... so THERE.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Hits me like a hammer and drops my jaw every time.
[video=youtube;QUpA8R01d50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUpA8R01d50[/video]


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9oBRgXtyKeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oBRgXtyKeE[/video]

I can't believe I have to work on a project when the semester is already over, at University, on SATURDAY. As the rush comes and goes I guess.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Bungle "Air Conditioned Nightmare"


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Both are awesome fuck your opinion >:C



Yes. Can't we just band together and hate Black Veil Brides as a united team? :L


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> I can't believe I have to work on a project when the semester is already over, at University, on SATURDAY. As the rush comes and goes I guess.


This gives a really heavy 4 Strings vibe.
Haven't heard trance like this in a good while. I need to find my 4 strings albums from my library now..

[video=youtube;faHomJimjLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faHomJimjLc[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;HDRObDrnCDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDRObDrnCDE[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

Love me some Faith No More. I just love how they're able to blend different sounds into one clean piece.

[video=youtube;1rcYBP0FdL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rcYBP0FdL8[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

[yt]PQ_RlLK7G1I[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2013)

Just think about it â™ªâ™«â™ªâ™ªâ™©â™ªâ™«â™ª
[video=youtube_share;9QWOc0HnItM]http://youtu.be/9QWOc0HnItM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1pJAzqxZ-0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJAzqxZ-0U[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;gcJdyy9-FYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcJdyy9-FYU[/video]

Bluesy as fuck


----------



## Pine (Dec 23, 2013)

QOTSA is friggin sweet.

Also, I thought it'd be cool to share these guys. They're not very well known but they are amazing.
They are called Lionize, and they blend reggae and blues rock to create this:

[video=youtube;m3JIxB31Teg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3JIxB31Teg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;IcUm5YX5q_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcUm5YX5q_8[/video]
Makes me wish I knew how to play the piano properly


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2013)

Damn I hate the censorship u.u
[video=youtube_share;z5vA9CwZKNY]http://youtu.be/z5vA9CwZKNY[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;APz7pno5_Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APz7pno5_Vk[/video]

I just downloaded the single album by this band, and it's pretty fucking good.
I really like that it's pure chiptune without the extra kind of crap that people tend to throw in.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JK_rNvBw7Yg]http://youtu.be/JK_rNvBw7Yg[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nq2anD6rdvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq2anD6rdvM[/video]


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 25, 2013)

Mambo number 5 of course


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;wXivYFVcLXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXivYFVcLXs&index=2&list=PLjN-BtbxXXMoSImBQupNHv4tE5K1nvEPU[/video]

Finally, it is released. Waited so long to fa- listen to this


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2013)

SHUT THE FUCK UP! GET UP!
[video=youtube_share;rZSh9zKeI-s]http://youtu.be/rZSh9zKeI-s[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP! GET UP! (Loud bassy Korn stuffz)



I was about to post that song! 

[video=youtube;Td64jjOCqd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td64jjOCqd4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;3vY2nx8UONs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vY2nx8UONs[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;dDj7DuHVV9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDj7DuHVV9E[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;TgKCULRFcWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgKCULRFcWo[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2013)

[yt]gFecpwdkS_8[/yt]

Also the obligatory Horn Cape.
[yt]D7YeXepP3uc[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 27, 2013)

The instrumental part after the singed part got to be one of the amazing and spectacular things ever
[video=youtube_share;_Vq6NevcLOQ]http://youtu.be/_Vq6NevcLOQ[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aRMjXTEUyPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRMjXTEUyPk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The instrumental part after the singed part got to be one of the amazing and spectacular things ever
> DT: Scenes from a memory-Fatal Tragedy









[video=youtube;S4g7mPUskW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4g7mPUskW8[/video]


----------



## Karabos (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQEmaj9C6ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQEmaj9C6ko[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;WlBiLNN1NhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/video]


----------



## Zaedrin (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ycSiqVcfeGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycSiqVcfeGQ&amp;list=PL56F61571C92DD034[/video]

Was JUST listening to this. I'm a huge Jodorowsky fan.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

Mother of~! This is an amazing experience to listen to.
[yt]kvp2xW0-uZU[/yt]


----------



## Bastle (Dec 29, 2013)

Anamanaguchi, finally got my CD and poster in the mail


----------



## Inpw (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Mother of~! This is an amazing experience to listen to.



Wow. Not what I expected! Guess he's finally coming back with meaning this time.

Edit: haha "FUCK!" 
What an amazing synth experience!


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q2wneBVssPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2wneBVssPc[/video]

This is currently my jam. That voice, man. :3c


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

[yt]y25ICRT2-Dg[/yt]

Relevant


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;IJbi0MVFrog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbi0MVFrog[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xgcxd9wtXUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgcxd9wtXUE[/video]

nostalgia tho


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;K_tDwpB3Vnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_tDwpB3Vnk[/video]

God I love Muse.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;y25ICRT2-Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25ICRT2-Dg[/video]

This is a rare track by two bands I like and nothing more.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

[Yt]rqkMsXcHQYg[/yt]


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 29, 2013)

[yt]88Y7in-04Ng[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

[Yt]UcmElrsCtnk[/yt]


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;kMT1zd6Xt_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMT1zd6Xt_U[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tyEOXqlzksU]http://youtu.be/tyEOXqlzksU[/video]
!


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

^holy crap dude, I was literally listening to that exact live version of the song 5 minutes ago

I'm currently listening to this
[video=youtube;ZaeUak_35VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaeUak_35VU[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hamKl-su8PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hamKl-su8PE[/video]

Haven't listened to this guys in _ages_. I'm currently rediscovering their stuff, though.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;01IaKb6DmTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01IaKb6DmTw[/video]

Sabaton are awesome :3


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Sabaton are awesome :3



Awyiss, Sabaton! <3
I saw their Swedish Empire-tour live.It was _amazing_.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 30, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Awyiss, Sabaton! <3
> I saw their Swedish Empire-tour live.It was _amazing_.



I am forever jelly ;-;


----------



## Leonide (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;_qcPtselacs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qcPtselacs[/video]


one of the best thrash/death metal albums ever. (i consider Slayer fringe death metal, because just look at the album art...)


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SH5MdlVqq3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH5MdlVqq3U[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

[yt]-lpk1_PWn3s[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SHhrZgojY1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 30, 2013)

Aleu: I was just about to post that one! Great minds think alike. :3c


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2013)

Indeed <:
Man, I'm on a The Who streak now..


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

edit: lol wrong vid my bad


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 30, 2013)

les claypool is a fucking beast, takes talent to whole new level
[video=youtube_share;PHjpWo4edfw]http://youtu.be/PHjpWo4edfw[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xmckWVPRaI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;KDUsB2318U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDUsB2318U4[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zcps2fJKuAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcps2fJKuAI&amp;gl=BE[/video]
Saw them live, awyiss.


----------



## Karabos (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SNE2oCZH_4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNE2oCZH_4k[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't stop listening to this one

[video=youtube;IeE3BYoAn6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeE3BYoAn6A[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2013)

The intro and outro must be fun to do live :V
Reverse doesn't really work on growling, but the transition to normal is kinda cool.
[video=youtube;JMojaESdU1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMojaESdU1g[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

[yt]pYdQKt-i6_g[/yt]



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The intro and outro must be fun to do live :V
> Reverse doesn't really work on growling, but the transition to normal is kinda cool.



I like this a lot!


----------



## Pine (Dec 31, 2013)

instrumental brilliance

[video=youtube;adV8-_hgL4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adV8-_hgL4g[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;R7UknN4Tq1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7UknN4Tq1g[/video]


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Please don't judge me....

[video=youtube;b3vJ5XyjGa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3vJ5XyjGa8[/video]


----------



## Karabos (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;4P9mmZyGb4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P9mmZyGb4s[/video]

This man was the biggest influence for me on guitar. December 31st was his 60th birthday but unfortunately fate is often a cruel mistress and he was killed in a car accident on December 2nd, 1997, 16 years ago. His life was tragically cut short but his music still lives on.


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

[yt]B-olW_qJBKg[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;51-sOgv3Or4]http://youtu.be/51-sOgv3Or4[/video]


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;80tdFRv4bxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80tdFRv4bxM[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;EkwD5rQ-_d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;3MteSlpxCpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MteSlpxCpo[/video]

It's like I'm having an eargasm


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

[yt]ycHluR67jiY[/yt] 

why is this a thing


----------



## Magick (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;G65pvuTFR_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G65pvuTFR_A[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 7, 2014)

Vanishing Vision - X Japan


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;i2wPVO92_xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2wPVO92_xc[/video]

I dance to this song when no one is looking.


----------



## Magick (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;0OtMaUps78g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OtMaUps78g[/video]


----------



## Darkgrim (Jan 10, 2014)

Some Symphonic metal!
[video=youtube;Rx9OoLwiAho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx9OoLwiAho[/video]


----------



## Valtyr (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;LOM0R6gvMac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOM0R6gvMac[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zZUNtJM9AAw]http://youtu.be/zZUNtJM9AAw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 11, 2014)

Genius
[video=youtube_share;yBxOma7EIRA]http://youtu.be/yBxOma7EIRA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;o46kQ8ezamo]http://youtu.be/o46kQ8ezamo[/video]
<3 this song so much dark passion in his voice.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 12, 2014)

If you've ever wondered what type of music folks like me listen to, this is a perfect example. I actually listened to this song the most when I was drawing my avatar; it helped me keep the theme of the drawing. Brantley Gilbert is a country artist with a strong Southern rock sound.

[yt]iGqd76zHDkg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 12, 2014)

The higher you are the better this album is, I can't fucking believe it, it's amazing!!
[video=youtube_share;CuEz_HvBqZ0]http://youtu.be/CuEz_HvBqZ0[/video]


----------



## malk (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;SQyPVBtLXk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyPVBtLXk0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;R9uyb35McKM]http://youtu.be/R9uyb35McKM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3IDXz9E5efc]http://youtu.be/3IDXz9E5efc[/video]


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 13, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Beast and the Harlot 
(Trying to nail some parts on guitar. Ugh...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bDg7n-chhU


----------



## Traven V (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;T8YCSJpF4g4]http://youtu.be/T8YCSJpF4g4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol, some people taked this seriously lmao
[video=youtube_share;qLYoJgbybes]http://youtu.be/qLYoJgbybes[/video]


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;Cgrxgp2Jp94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgrxgp2Jp94[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;DhaIb30mJiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhaIb30mJiQ[/video]

Finally got around to listening to the album; I think this was the best song on it by far.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 15, 2014)

It's really amazing what this artist is doing, something totally new for me atleast, really different to everything I've ever heard of hip hop
[video=youtube_share;yiQ7S38nKog]http://youtu.be/yiQ7S38nKog[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 15, 2014)

Mr Bungle "Quote Unquote (Travolta)"


----------



## Antronach (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;dU7GoCKSQfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU7GoCKSQfg[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Qpoqzt2EHaA]http://youtu.be/Qpoqzt2EHaA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 17, 2014)

I need to turn the volume up, way up
[video=youtube_share;KJta8qGNnXw]http://youtu.be/KJta8qGNnXw[/video]


----------



## Derron116 (Jan 17, 2014)

Currently I'm just listening to NIIC on soundcloud
My favorites are: Paws to the Wall and The singing Dog


----------



## Traven V (Jan 18, 2014)

and in the daylight we can hitchhike to maine
i hope that someday iâ€™ll see without these frames
and in the daylight i donâ€™t pick up my phone
cause in the daylight anywhere feels like home
[video=youtube_share;WgBeu3FVi60]http://youtu.be/WgBeu3FVi60[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;UISjgLu8zBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UISjgLu8zBA[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 18, 2014)

Anal Cunt "Morbid Florist" EP


----------



## Traven V (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_GMQLjzVGfw]http://youtu.be/_GMQLjzVGfw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Noz6-KaT4fA]http://youtu.be/Noz6-KaT4fA[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;bO-NaEj2dQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO-NaEj2dQ0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;455-CIgc7co]http://youtu.be/455-CIgc7co[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing!
[video=youtube_share;Uu2ZlvGOHuw]http://youtu.be/Uu2ZlvGOHuw[/video]


----------



## Auramaru (Jan 21, 2014)

So. freakin'. good. (Warning: Electronic music too stronk)
[video=youtube_share;qmC2hdS8DkE]http://youtu.be/qmC2hdS8DkE[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2HU-jR32jGE]http://youtu.be/2HU-jR32jGE[/video]


----------



## NeveAmzi89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Little talks by Of Mice and Men :3


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr Bungle "12/12/86, Toppers, Arcata, Ca"


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;pGOCQocHm9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGOCQocHm9A[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SNnSQ8VwV8Y]http://youtu.be/SNnSQ8VwV8Y[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;JTc1mDieQI8]http://youtu.be/JTc1mDieQI8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 22, 2014)

Hell yeah, brand new material from Manchester Orchestra!

[video=youtube_share;nswP4ydGYzo]http://youtu.be/nswP4ydGYzo[/video]


----------



## Fall Hopeflyte (Jan 25, 2014)

Heir of Breath - Broadway Market/cantabileGato
Next on the playlist:
Ragehappy - Don'tBePissy ( YouTube )


----------



## Antronach (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;v_YIGdpVAAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_YIGdpVAAY[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2014)

[yt]M1bb2JakOmo[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wY6DhfGHmpY]http://youtu.be/wY6DhfGHmpY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 27, 2014)

-


----------



## Traven V (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;N04xdYKrI3Y]http://youtu.be/N04xdYKrI3Y[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3EoYwpBeuJc]http://youtu.be/3EoYwpBeuJc[/video]


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 28, 2014)

discovered this band today, this is possibly one of the best albums I ever listened to
[video=youtube;ttQBeS6g_NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttQBeS6g_NY[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FgAfSQLJlAM]http://youtu.be/FgAfSQLJlAM[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 29, 2014)

My Dying Bride "God Is Alone"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh yes
[video=youtube_share;3RiJKuYvy0s]http://youtu.be/3RiJKuYvy0s[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;v6xU96KLBL4]http://youtu.be/v6xU96KLBL4[/video]


----------



## Fjordy (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;BJKpUH2kJQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJKpUH2kJQg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YWl9tjO7KtA]http://youtu.be/YWl9tjO7KtA[/video]


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2014)

Monday Music

[video=youtube;VRPxao3e_jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRPxao3e_jY[/video]


----------



## Shaia (Feb 3, 2014)

Renard- Sinisterrrrrr


----------



## Fjordy (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;fTSmglywQ8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTSmglywQ8Q[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Feb 4, 2014)

Had this on repeat since i first heard it a few days ago. Spine tinglingly good. Video is also awesome.
[video=youtube;6vopR3ys8Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vopR3ys8Kw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

Antidote-No Nazis in Punk


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 5, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/grantlazlo/grant-lazlo-the-ska-was-pink/related


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;CE2CAvJZiiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE2CAvJZiiM[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2014)

Bad Religion-American Jesus


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

Currently now
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dWxqGEPDDhQ[/video]

But also listening to this fucking masterpiece
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BP1Meszo0Ys[/video]


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been listening to dubstep remixes of popular songs (you can youtube that and stuff will come up). I used to hate dubstep, but some of these are good... possibly because they aren't as bleepity-bloopity.


----------



## Fjordy (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;5UJaHRTbfFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UJaHRTbfFE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pU6KhFWvKPM]http://youtu.be/pU6KhFWvKPM[/video]


----------



## brandonsailor (Feb 6, 2014)

[yt]ZeaIvjoH1FY[/yt]
Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Remix) :3


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;jme0i9zK8R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jme0i9zK8R8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 7, 2014)

That dark vibe though all the song makes you really uneasy but the lyrics alone are somewhat happy? It's just too amazing. So much feeling
[video=youtube_share;duOwk9qMiA0]http://youtu.be/duOwk9qMiA0[/video]


----------



## Pepe le Chew (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;LveZEr52gSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LveZEr52gSU[/video]

*SONOIO* - _Not Worth Remembering_


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;eh8eb_ACLl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh8eb_ACLl8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_RrA-R5VHQs]http://youtu.be/_RrA-R5VHQs[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 10, 2014)

This today - 

[video=youtube;I8j2ej5jqQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8j2ej5jqQw[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;2lO2IYf5dmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lO2IYf5dmk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1NnCg4lSKVM]http://youtu.be/1NnCg4lSKVM[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;DnqnXFrD2r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnqnXFrD2r8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jLlha-_jJGI]http://youtu.be/jLlha-_jJGI[/video]


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm entitled to listen to songs that I can't get out of my head:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE9F62B21C75C054C
Believe it or not, I'm on an ABBA marathon. Don't judge me, at least I'm not a Dancing Queen!
I'm shamed yet entertained...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IG8igwwi6cQ]http://youtu.be/IG8igwwi6cQ[/video]


----------



## Sar (Feb 14, 2014)

[yt]DSu_rV91EQ0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;s_CCGXJ1LPs]http://youtu.be/s_CCGXJ1LPs[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;4kQMDSw3Aqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo[/video]


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mediks - Come Back Down and Siberun - Hostility, Refraktion Remix


----------



## Picea (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's what I'm listening to tonight.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZS-B1Afc1c&hd=1

That, and : Dr Dog's Minding the usher  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RAq-C-SgCw&hd=1
 as well as their 
"Jealous Man",  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiqvWHfVl5o&hd=1 Which I think is one of the better songs they made...  Not counting County Line, (One of the best songs I've ever enjoyed)...  Which is this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7w_f3dGJ-0&hd=1


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

Mars Volta - Noctourniquet


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> [video=youtube_share;IG8igwwi6cQ]http://youtu.be/IG8igwwi6cQ[/video]



Hey guys we got a badass over here.jpg


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2014)

[yt]2zCZbv6Ke98[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

So right! So wrong!
[video=youtube_share;VxsbTbB7cwc]http://youtu.be/VxsbTbB7cwc[/video]


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just some Romanian eurodance.
[video=youtube;XrYDgzbyIvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrYDgzbyIvQ[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;j1C-GXQ1LdY]http://youtu.be/j1C-GXQ1LdY[/video]


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;3vpAdluxclk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpAdluxclk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2014)

This guy is completely OP!
[video=youtube_share;SS0rl7IGHwA]http://youtu.be/SS0rl7IGHwA[/video]


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;lRU-3ewYaRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRU-3ewYaRU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NCdUfAE5Rz8]http://youtu.be/NCdUfAE5Rz8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Q-wb6qCiIN0]http://youtu.be/Q-wb6qCiIN0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2NJbRF4CgAA]http://youtu.be/2NJbRF4CgAA[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/PQzS2-SeJTQ


----------



## Distorted (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;mcaXuW2-G1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcaXuW2-G1Y[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zXpL_9BIJH8]http://youtu.be/zXpL_9BIJH8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Z5VsOyccL34]http://youtu.be/Z5VsOyccL34[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 19, 2014)

perfection
[video=youtube;gjFYv6crYik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjFYv6crYik[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;VcTIJfZuOys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcTIJfZuOys[/video]


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05IZxpCWSao


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uoYf7llHmNo]http://youtu.be/uoYf7llHmNo[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

Scar Symmetry.

http://youtu.be/tJ5J3N4FcmA


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRWxGCDBRNY


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;46EOGUO-OrU]http://youtu.be/46EOGUO-OrU[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Feb 23, 2014)

King Missile "Give Me a Dollar"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4qhxvnMDf2E]http://youtu.be/4qhxvnMDf2E[/video]


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;n-K5d59Ol2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-K5d59Ol2E[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2014)

I know, SO NOT METAL!!! But I love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtax3Fl-UZo


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 25, 2014)

Due to some less-than-stellar events over the last few days, it's my official, "I'm depressed as shit" song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y80IKCLCxyU


----------



## Antronach (Feb 25, 2014)

Too much metal in this thread. Time to vary it up a bit. 

[video=youtube;uUKt_-2CI20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUKt_-2CI20[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I know, SO NOT METAL!!! But I love it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtax3Fl-UZo



what makes you think this is not metal? ._.


----------



## marda (Feb 26, 2014)

My favorite Death album, one of my favorite albums of all time, is The Sound of Perseverance. Currently I'm on Spirit Crusher. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOXLc3rmK10


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> what makes you think this is not metal? ._.



My "metal" friends consider power metal inferior due to the excessive keyboard/synth use.

Case in point: This.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8

But I still absolutely love this song.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 26, 2014)

marda said:


> My favorite Death album, one of my favorite albums of all time, is The Sound of Perseverance. Currently I'm on Spirit Crusher.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOXLc3rmK10



Human at sight
monster at heart
don't let it inside
it'll tear you right apart!

I love that album, taught myself false chord screaming with it.

OT: I'm sorry.
[video=youtube;Yb7HgANhWOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb7HgANhWOg[/video]


----------



## Magick (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;9NQNJv--GgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NQNJv--GgU[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 26, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Human at sight
> monster at heart
> don't let it inside
> it'll tear you right apart!
> ...



Fucking amazing, I love whitehouse.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2014)

Silly, but hilarious

[video=youtube;vygiNAk8d9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vygiNAk8d9Y[/video]


----------



## marda (Feb 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> My "metal" friends consider power metal inferior due to the excessive keyboard/synth use.
> 
> Case in point: This.
> 
> ...



Wow. While I respect power metal, as it does call for very good instrumentation, it feel really silly to hear all that piano and see the rest of the band be all like "yeh we're headbanging so brutal yes" and then the singer comes in like "look at me I'm sinister and powerful". I mean, the keyboard player is an octave or two too high to be taken seriously, in my opinion. I like the song, but either take the piano down an octave or two or switch it out for a guitar and I'd definitely like it more. 

Or if he did like this band I really like, Galneryus. Their keyboardist makes stuff work. I guess because the piano is pretty much just for the intro, then he switches to synth and organ for other parts of the song. I feel like it keeps the badassery more intact to switch the tone around that way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbhEHIsu32U


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> My "metal" friends consider power metal inferior due to the excessive keyboard/synth use.
> 
> Case in point: This.
> 
> ...



your "metal" friends surely don't know who the fuck Dio is.

Btw dat piano is awesome


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> your "metal" friends surely don't know who the fuck Dio is.
> 
> Btw dat piano is awesome



Yep, they accused me of heresy when I admitted that I preferred Dio-era Sabbath to Ozzy-era Sabbath.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yep, they accused me of heresy when I admitted that I preferred Dio-era Sabbath to Ozzy-era Sabbath.



I prefer Ozzy-era Sabbath  But it is undeniable Dio as one of the biggest names in heavy metal ever


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just think the songwriting was of a higher caliber with Dio...they only did three albums together (four if you count "The Devil You Know", same band under a different name), but all three of those were solid albums. And for some reason, I feel like Iommi really stepped it up on those albums, case in point: "Die Young" off of "Heaven and Hell".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a6HoAgtYLM


----------



## Picea (Feb 28, 2014)

Man Man, all day today.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2014)

WHAT IS MY NAME!? Revolution
[video=youtube_share;_XI1DD_vJuY]http://youtu.be/_XI1DD_vJuY[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I love this band so much <3
[video=youtube;vglxk3JbHnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vglxk3JbHnQ[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rammstein, lots of Rammstein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wBH6HXidO4


----------



## KyryK (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a brilliant band that a lot more people need to hear.

[video=youtube;RFF-6NWTNx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFF-6NWTNx0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2014)

MOVE BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY
[video=youtube_share;UC86yQAzaxg]http://youtu.be/UC86yQAzaxg[/video]


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

First metal song I ever listened to, started a new chapter of my life!

[video=youtube;c0SrxSMHDmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0SrxSMHDmE[/video]


----------



## Picea (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the drums in this a lot.  Good drivin' tune, too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGeNOO3ug8


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2014)

[yt]ZYDITtnhSUU[/yt]


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2014)

I finished the whole Death Note series thanks to this song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D36hxZSS0zM&feature=kp


----------



## Picea (Mar 4, 2014)

It was Woody Guthrie day for me.  I am humbled, as always. Thanks, Mr. Guthrie.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 5, 2014)

This is the end of our respect denied...stand with us or stand aside!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyZTqzZFtG8


and now this, because Slayer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MHn5bb85Lw


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 5, 2014)

This: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tzQxqn9Z3g

Also my signature.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 6, 2014)

This is one of my favorite songs ever, sure it's the most known  beethoven's work but still the song itself and the story behind it is  beautiful and amazing, it has so much power
[video=youtube_share;4Tr0otuiQuU]http://youtu.be/4Tr0otuiQuU[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been listening to this nonstop to get that Subway "Cruncha-Muncha" song out of my head. At least this songs useful...

[video=youtube;zUDDiWtFtEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDDiWtFtEM[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgnwzHZQWSg

God I LOVE Ellefson's bass tone...plus this is my bonin' song.


----------



## Picea (Mar 6, 2014)

Heifetz playing the Chaconne, which is on of my favorite violin pieces along with Sebelius's violin concerto in D minor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-Zqz7mNjQ


----------



## Tigurz (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q073Ha7JK8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q073Ha7JK8Y&amp;list=UU8PTUL1poi-CxBADCTRx2AA[/video]
This. This is freaking great!


----------



## Destova (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HANCzu70us4

Been in a Killswitch mood for a couple days. Mostly stuck on this album, but I've thrown back a couple times.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2014)

[yt]Agpr7n_2C2M[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNMyoO37vo

This.


----------



## Destova (Mar 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNMyoO37vo
> 
> This.



I adore your style. xD

Stalkerish? Probably. Sorry. You got good tastes though. I feel ashamed I've not heard of Testament; definitely my type of stuff, and I've noticed they're older than I am. O.O

I'm so naive.


----------



## Benji (Mar 7, 2014)

I love the variety on this thread.  I'm making a new playlist now, thanks to you guys. 

"Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds" The Beatles


----------



## Destova (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;DxVQX95GtgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxVQX95GtgU[/video]

I'm shifting around a lot.


----------



## Picea (Mar 8, 2014)

This is not a feel good song.  This is not metal, it has no synth either.  It is not recent,  I hope it's never too old, it will be someday though, as is the way it goes.

This is a slow song written by Blaze Foley, one of his most known songs, even.  I wish I could ask you all to like it-  I cannot do that, and I know that.

A song written from a place everyone knows, and is glad to hear it put into song.

Clay Pigeons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB_2CUj3y6Y


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2014)

Monolithe - Monolithic Pillars


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnu0pqMab9U

Love me some Kreator.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2014)

[yt]V09-7Li0a2Y[/yt]


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

You guys need breakcore. 

[video=youtube;o7N4QhlDXJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7N4QhlDXJw[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;qO8VGScinoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO8VGScinoM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;38-yf6IWdBo]http://youtu.be/38-yf6IWdBo[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvHxM6D3csg


I can't even begin to describe how much I LOVE OverKill, and how many times I've thrown down with A7X fans over the logo or how many fights I've gotten into by referring to them as "Metallica, but with talent."


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xrHFknW-i64]http://youtu.be/xrHFknW-i64[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 12, 2014)

Autopsy "Sadistic Gratification"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 12, 2014)

"Are You Dead Yet?" by Children Of Bodom


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;JE3gPJxCdQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE3gPJxCdQI[/video]

So good.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohqFF6EEHwA

I LOVE this song.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 13, 2014)

Some Rock n' roll from Argentina
[video=youtube_share;WEkkfyXHxUE]http://youtu.be/WEkkfyXHxUE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 14, 2014)

Strange black metal from a field in england.

[video=youtube;riR-zgvTPek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riR-zgvTPek[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gcOKJA2aTY0]http://youtu.be/gcOKJA2aTY0[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Mar 14, 2014)

Egoist Theme of Deus


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

L.A. Dispute- Nobody Not Even The Rain, Has Such Small Hands.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2014)

[yt]5MHj5qX05AQ[/yt]



TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Strange black metal from a field in england.
> 
> [video=youtube;riR-zgvTPek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riR-zgvTPek[/video]



My favorite song from that album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 15, 2014)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]5MHj5qX05AQ[/yt]
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite song from that album.



Fear Factory fucking rules


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Chaos Shrine from Final Fantasy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjdx2T7xxq0
Albanian traditional music; rather hypnotic.
The guy singing is playing an instrument called _sharki_, while the guy on the right plays the smaller _qiftelia_.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Throbbing Gristle "Hamburger Lady"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTljpH7cfW8


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NitYVpCLPWg

This...I love the epic feel of this song, that slow build-up to sheer awesomeness is just amazing.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice choice. I haven't listened to Machine Head in quite some time...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-WdYo3WlETY]http://youtu.be/-WdYo3WlETY[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ORDncKKkI

This came up on my iPod at work today and the reaction from my crew when I went into full-bore "rockin' out" mode was priceless.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 18, 2014)

Ahhh, but if you look to your right...
[video=youtube;kkvNliS1RuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkvNliS1RuI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 18, 2014)

LupusLuciferus said:


> Ahhh, but if you look to your right...



That was really weird, not really sure if I liked or disliked it

________________________________
[video=youtube_share;e5gjoTBkmfo]http://youtu.be/e5gjoTBkmfo[/video]

The video is pretty cliche but the effects are amazing, especially the car


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 19, 2014)

Tenchi Universe Soundtrack "Dimension Of Love"


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

The entirety of Moog~


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u95JTXzyHyA


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2014)

And I'm feeling goooood
[video=youtube_share;CmwRQqJsegw]http://youtu.be/CmwRQqJsegw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 20, 2014)

Feeling nostalgic today...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G5rfPISIwo


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9fPYyoY49Bc]http://youtu.be/9fPYyoY49Bc[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;ikkpd8PWJ6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikkpd8PWJ6o[/video]

Soda Stereo will never get old.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2014)

FUCK YES DREAM THEATER
[video=youtube_share;muiNqF_XJJc]http://youtu.be/muiNqF_XJJc[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 21, 2014)

I REALLY don't know why,but this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 21, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I REALLY don't know why,but this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA



The video is almost the same as I wanna rock from twisted sister ._.

I have nothing agaisnt glam metal, the looks though...

_________
[video=youtube_share;dRSsxUjulLY]http://youtu.be/dRSsxUjulLY[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The video is almost the same as I wanna rock from twisted sister ._.
> 
> I have nothing agaisnt glam metal, the looks though...
> 
> ...



As you post a Twisted Sister cover...

I never really liked glam, either, Steel Panther is more a parody band than anything, though.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 21, 2014)

I've always been a fan of hardcore punk rock. Particularly from the 1980s during the whole underground punk era. So, I'm just browsing around the internet, listening to various bands from this area. So, here is what I just happened to be listening to: 
[video=youtube;OpZJLjrb4vU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpZJLjrb4vU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mGQLXRTl3Z0]http://youtu.be/mGQLXRTl3Z0[/video]



sniperfreak223 said:


> As you post a Twisted Sister cover...
> 
> I never really liked glam, either, Steel Panther is more a parody band than anything, though.



You should see the photos of when pantera was a glam metal band, it's hilarious


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You should see the photos of when pantera was a glam metal band, it's hilarious



Believe me, I have...I even have all of the albums from that era. You're talking to a dude that has a Dime Shrine.

and back on topic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIvSXocE6YY


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2014)

[yt]yGWVev-swGU[/yt]


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Black Heart" - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3twRkEBvnfI]http://youtu.be/3twRkEBvnfI[/video]


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;AW5p0XBN4Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW5p0XBN4Zs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 22, 2014)

I was being a bit pretentious and trying to find a song that would describe a desire for complete isolationism, i found this:

[video=youtube;hK3wcWfv-YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK3wcWfv-YA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2014)

[yt]Tm80Ddm2JcM[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2014)

High school flashback time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2jdtvzUPG0


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nsCn0q_-MBQ]http://youtu.be/nsCn0q_-MBQ[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2014)

[yt]wYaF2GuZsDI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gXN9acC9edU]http://youtu.be/gXN9acC9edU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just feeling like going back to some Blackening-era MH again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_EHrIu_w3w


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2014)

[yt]rkmEZa4cJ7Q[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh sweet holiday, nobodies home and nothing to do but chill
[video=youtube_share;Sf3pc-7gfOg]http://youtu.be/Sf3pc-7gfOg[/video]
I have become comfortably numb â™ªâ™«â™ªâ™«


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

Blur by Tech N9ne


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 24, 2014)

Datsik - Buckshot


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm playing sonic generations while listening to this whole album
[video=youtube;Kk36AY6rDO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk36AY6rDO4[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NY3A2RIaUs


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3hE3snD4z1A]http://youtu.be/3hE3snD4z1A[/video]


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 26, 2014)

Love this band.
[video=youtube;inEgP4xSQi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inEgP4xSQi4[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

I am listening to the worlds best bassist, who happens not to be an egocentric guy from argentina but a cool canadian with absolute pitch (hence the fretless 6 chord bass).

[video=youtube_share;rrwWBFp91U0]http://youtu.be/rrwWBFp91U0[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks to all these damn "Sabotage" commercials that I keep mishearing, this:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFO0Xo9TZ54


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I am listening to the worlds best bassist, who happens not to be an egocentric guy from argentina but a cool canadian with absolute pitch (hence the fretless 6 chord bass).
> 
> [video=youtube_share;rrwWBFp91U0]http://youtu.be/rrwWBFp91U0[/video]



That guy is a noob compared to me :V


----------



## Inpw (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;E3F9bzeCgTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3F9bzeCgTQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HMjQygwPI1c]http://youtu.be/HMjQygwPI1c[/video]


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 27, 2014)

The sound of way too many CPU/case/GPU fans in my computers, and a cat skittering around on the floor while she plays in the other room


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 27, 2014)

Chromatic Kitty said:


> The sound of way too many CPU/case/GPU fans in my computers, and a cat skittering around on the floor while she plays in the other room



You should make field recordings and put them on sound cloud.

[video=youtube;bA4SyxNjNCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA4SyxNjNCA&amp;list=PL9711FCFFD873DADC[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That guy is a noob compared to me :V



Oh really? Then post a video showing us your elite bass skills :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;tsphCdhmt7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsphCdhmt7Q[/video]
(Yes. This track is a 4 second loop.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Oh really? Then post a video showing us your elite bass skills :3



Sorry, I don't play for free, but if you are willing to pay me â‚¬5000 dollars I'm good with that


___
[video=youtube_share;lr03wR9wDA0]http://youtu.be/lr03wR9wDA0[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sorry, I don't play for free, but if you are willing to pay me â‚¬5000 dollars I'm good with that



Sounds like another one of your excuses. I bet you don't even know how to hold a bass.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Sounds like another one of your excuses. I bet you don't even know how to hold a bass.



With my hands duh


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 27, 2014)

[yt]zYkVToCxVk8[/yt]
Unnfph! Almost sexually pleasing.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> With my hands duh



That is not the answer that a profesional bassist like Dominic Lapointe would give, thus, you are not even a professional bassist and you are not better than Dominic Lapointe like you claimed previously in this thread.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 27, 2014)

UMngngngffndsfg~!
4 mins and onward. If 5:30 does not turn you on, you don't like music enough.
[yt]L9SdtpaEKus[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I am listening to the worlds best bassist, who happens not to be an egocentric guy from argentina but a cool canadian with absolute pitch (hence the fretless 6 chord bass).
> 
> [video=youtube_share;rrwWBFp91U0]http://youtu.be/rrwWBFp91U0[/video]




First: strings, not chords. It's a 6-string bass not a 6-chord bass.
Second: Strings are mostly about muscle memory within the fingers, so if you build the muscle memory playing fretted instruments, you could transition quite quickly to a fretless as long as the scale length is the same. Also note there are position markers in the top of the fretboard to indicate where the frets would be...

Not being a dick, I'm just a musician myself, and I learned on fretless instruments (I'm a classically trained cellist) well before I went over to fretted ones.

back OT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIVuynOPTM


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 28, 2014)

THRASH METAL
Because people may not understand why I get mad at shit but METAL DOES
[video=youtube_share;qCuaPUVFbzg]http://youtu.be/qCuaPUVFbzg[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2014)

This song speaks to my soul: Fuck these chains, no goddamn slave, I WILL BE DIFFERENT!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys1rRnG6vzM

And thank you iPod for reminding me that this was a thing...can you get more epic than MH covering Maiden?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJrz1yofoKg


----------



## KyryK (Mar 28, 2014)

I've become obsessed with this song lately.

[video=youtube;AK5-oFMEtrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK5-oFMEtrA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> This song speaks to my soul: Fuck these chains, no goddamn slave, I WILL BE DIFFERENT!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys1rRnG6vzM
> 
> ...



That's a really sick cover! Fucking epic


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2014)

They also did some pretty badass covers of:

"Battery" by Metallica   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeAjk72BiDM

"The Sentinel" By Judas Priest      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roU4kbNj_Hg

and "Fucking Hostile"      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDVDLWZGb0E


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 29, 2014)

RapMetal from my city
[video=youtube_share;Af2Z_AwqdxY]http://youtu.be/Af2Z_AwqdxY[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Mar 29, 2014)

^ love it! Yeah!

[video=youtube;roaB9OCjZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roaB9OCjZzU[/video]

And if anyone wonders how they got the drums to sound that insane:

It's Terry Bozzio's kit!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2GFrLdAkc

Because fuck you Tenacious D is the shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 30, 2014)

Accretion said:


> ^ love it! Yeah!
> 
> [video=youtube;roaB9OCjZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roaB9OCjZzU[/video]
> 
> ...



:O I DIDN'T FUCKING KNOW! EPIC



sniperfreak223 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR2GFrLdAkc
> 
> Because fuck you Tenacious D is the shit.



It fucking is!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 31, 2014)

And back on to the topic of awesome bass players...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6Ki0hePw78

I mean really, how can you not love Ryan Martinie!?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBfEIdY3pso


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 31, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> And back on to the topic of awesome bass players...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6Ki0hePw78
> 
> ...



Ryan Martinie is fucking OP, but if I have to choose a bass player would be Les Claypol
[video=youtube_share;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://youtu.be/r4OhIU-PmB8[/video] 
God, that bassline is ridiculously difficult


----------



## Tigurz (Mar 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;SYjCeljE3F0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYjCeljE3F0[/video]
Anime is great, and the song is amazing!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 31, 2014)

Hold it now...wait a minute...come on...
whew
[video=youtube_share;GiT9T5BvA90]http://youtu.be/GiT9T5BvA90[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a8nPCBXMo0

Back to the classics....


----------



## KyryK (Apr 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;IsayWd5BveQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsayWd5BveQ[/video]


----------



## recu (Apr 1, 2014)

Any Emery fans up in these forums?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rockin' out to TH1RT3EN and wondering what the hell happened to Megadeth between this masterpiece and the disaster that was "Supercollider"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2Mb2vMTIjg


----------



## KyryK (Apr 2, 2014)

Slissors said:


> Wow you guys really seem to like the metal. Well I see your Megadeth and raise you *this*:
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9zZus_1_ag[/video]


No, you don't raise Megadeth with Sonic, just...no. You raise Megadeth with Kreator, everyone knows that.  

[video=youtube;ojpQ3LCeQTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojpQ3LCeQTY[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll see your KREATOR and raise you with OVERKILL...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CORgsXct2T8


----------



## KyryK (Apr 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'll see your KREATOR and raise you with OVERKILL...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CORgsXct2T8



Pretty good man. That's the first time i've heard Overkill, i'll have to look into getting some of their albums. Anyway...

I take your OVERKILL!!!...And i raise you!!!...A BAND YOU'VE NEVER HEARD OF!!!!!

[video=youtube;sYZchjJPgZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYZchjJPgZw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh _murr_ 
[video=youtube;v20GrmcdW4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v20GrmcdW4o[/video]
I did eventually get to blow a load in that....with a barrage of ink bullets >:}


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I'm kind of ashamed to admit what I'm listening to right now, but I'm in a weird mood right now so fuck it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70qVuy_auag

cue the "LOL sniper's such an emo fag hur dur" comments...


----------



## KyryK (Apr 3, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well, I'm kind of ashamed to admit what I'm listening to right now, but I'm in a weird mood right now so fuck it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70qVuy_auag
> 
> cue the "LOL sniper's such an emo fag hur dur" comments...



Eww...Still, could've been worse. At least it wasn't Bring Me The Horizon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8WFl4Mo1yM


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well, I'm kind of ashamed to admit what I'm listening to right now, but I'm in a weird mood right now so fuck it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70qVuy_auag
> 
> cue the "LOL sniper's such an emo fag hur dur" comments...



I actually like bfmv, only the 2 first albums though


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 3, 2014)

^yeah,kinda went downhill after "Scream, Aim, Fire"...never been much a fan of Matt's vocal style or the generally whiny lyrics,but at least there's some serious musical talent there...

back OT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ge22RmZ274


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm in a serious PANTERA mood today

[video=youtube_share;KJ0bG_7L3Sw]http://youtu.be/KJ0bG_7L3Sw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 3, 2014)

More high school flashbacks...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IMKKXSh967U]http://youtu.be/IMKKXSh967U[/video]


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 3, 2014)

I WAS listening to this.[video=youtube;VBv_eqazw-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBv_eqazw-A[/video] It's Linkin park,


I was also listening to some Metallica and AC DC and some skid row.

There's a lot of music I like.

Almost every song and album after the hybrid theory, Wen't downhill, in my opinion. accept for the meteora, and reanimation <-- which was only a remix


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Almost every song and album after the hybrid theory, Wen't downhill, in my opinion. accept for the meteora, and reanimation <-- which was only a remix



Oh my god, FINALLY someone agrees with me on that. Hybrid Theory was the only Linkin Park album i actually liked.

and what am I listening to? Right now, it's Sacred Reich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6HF7mxTlo


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2014)

Seven Lions megamix. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypf7WPWO0mQ Freakin awesome shit


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 4, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I WAS listening to this.[video=youtube;VBv_eqazw-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBv_eqazw-A[/video] It's Linkin park,
> 
> 
> I was also listening to some Metallica and AC DC and some skid row.
> ...



First LP was pretty cool, but they fucked up hard now


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 4, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> First LP was pretty cool, but they fucked up hard now


Indeed


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2014)

back to the golden age of thrash.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP1IyCfKhhQ


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nM__lPTWThU]http://youtu.be/nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2014)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYdQB0mkEU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQzS2-SeJTQ

So sad and depressing, yet so beautiful at the same time...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

"Frizzle Fry"-Primus


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2014)

[yt]X_oCvKk1A0g[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 6, 2014)

_*THIS SONG*_, fucking amazing
[video=youtube_share;pGxPP14UDaU]http://youtu.be/pGxPP14UDaU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_sxGpKmoIA



Awesome song, awesome video...what's not to love?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6TM2QxqnJLQ]http://youtu.be/6TM2QxqnJLQ[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 7, 2014)

Reflecting a lot lately on a friend I lost to pancreatic cancer 2 years ago (tomorrow would have been his 26th birthday), and this song just seems way too appropriate for how I'm feeling right now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgRMpPfdQM

and this, of course.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;wHF553uUT08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHF553uUT08[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Apr 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;1TL1c3Hu7vU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TL1c3Hu7vU[/video]

What happens when you mix big band and techno. So good.


----------



## BrazenBull (Apr 7, 2014)

Uhhh......this


[video=youtube;P6IyoEHj6pI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6IyoEHj6pI[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 8, 2014)

from black to white...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5CaQ37VYvw


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uHBtpqbOKXk]http://youtu.be/uHBtpqbOKXk[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

I know... "Full album?! Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!", but this thing's a fuckin' masterpiece.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y6pTtQtTBk


----------



## KyryK (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing black/doom metal from germany.

[video=youtube;vYfGnMEfgqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYfGnMEfgqE[/video]



Cchytale Murilega said:


> [yt]X_oCvKk1A0g[/yt]



Now that was fantastic.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;tsfnuyyjaB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsfnuyyjaB0[/video]

real shit


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ujEph5vFwmc]http://youtu.be/ujEph5vFwmc[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

Kinda out of character for me,but this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mbxe33BYW8

Although I do have a friend who's afraid she'll go to hell every time I make her listen to Ghost, so I guess maybe not so out of character after all.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Kinda out of character for me,but this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mbxe33BYW8
> 
> Although I do have a friend who's afraid she'll go to hell every time I make her listen to Ghost, so I guess maybe not so out of character after all.



What would your friend think if you made her listen to this?

[video=youtube;7anB-4u__6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7anB-4u__6U[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

Her idea of "Metal" is basically 5FDP,A7X, Disturbed and the like,and she, as mentioned, is Catholic and scared of satan-y stuff...I made her listen to Ghost because they were opening for A7X at a show she was going to. She ended up selling her ticket to save her soul. She would either die or burn me at the stake for heresy if I introduced her to Slayer, let alone Black Metal...

Back on topic,I'm listening to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCL4fnFM_A


----------



## KyryK (Apr 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> She ended up selling her ticket to save her soul.



That bit really made me laugh. Anyway, here's the band whose name i stole for my sona. 

[video=youtube;OY-pKEgMT1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY-pKEgMT1M[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;659O2_EX-jA]http://youtu.be/659O2_EX-jA[/video]
The TNT cover is pretty badass, better than the original in my opinion


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

Damageplan because I'm just such a Dime fanboy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXlP1ds2l5c

Oh, and that cracked mirror Washburn 333...SO. MUCH. WANT.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 14, 2014)

The metaaal...chhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrch!!!

[video=youtube;6fLN0Nypji8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLN0Nypji8[/video]

Yes.

\m/^_^\m/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

^thanks to you, I HAD to listen to this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4blscB-zsQ


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 14, 2014)

My friends, its all about the Pirate Metal!

[video=youtube;ta-Z_psXODw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw#t=15[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 14, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJLTn10E0OY

Birdy Nam Nam-Defiant Order


----------



## KyryK (Apr 14, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^thanks to you, I HAD to listen to this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4blscB-zsQ



Now that good sir, was brilliant. 

As soon as i saw the title of that song this one came into my head for some reason.

[video=youtube;jM4CDLmDx_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM4CDLmDx_Y[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 15, 2014)

IT BUUURRRNSS!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33W_gyP1pQo

Seriously, this may be the most infectious chorus in the history of metal. It's been stuck in my head for YEARS!!!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;dFtLONl4cNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P4Xcl2njCU

because why the fuck not?


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 17, 2014)

Two words: Owl City. If you've never heard of this guy... I don't blame ya. He's got a really surreal style, especially with his older songs, like this one.
Yeah, I know the vid's a little... odd. But what would you expect from the official music video of a solo autistic artist?

[video=youtube;psuRGfAaju4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2014)

This song helps with break ups

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W2_E3Y7ZAw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

Breakups you say?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApiXsIXtt6o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8DtZA0-h4E


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P4Xcl2njCU
> 
> because why the fuck not?



Favorite slayer song, such lyrics

_______________________
Epic videoclip is epic
[video=youtube_share;z_PcXKk0adI]http://youtu.be/z_PcXKk0adI[/video]


----------



## veeno (Apr 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;fPHO5Brsd3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPHO5Brsd3E[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;6cM3ppHwjtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cM3ppHwjtk[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;i8K0sW8GX-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8K0sW8GX-4[/video]


Gruppa Krovi, by Victor Tsoi with Kino.

Possibly the greatest Russian rock song, coupled with images of the Soviet-Afghan war. 
Cozy place, but the streets await
Prints left by my boot
Stardust sits...
Right on my boots
A soft seat, a checkered plaid
A trigger not pulled in time
A sunny day
In dreams that blind

My blood type, pinned on my sleeve
And my number and rank, there on the sleeve
Wish me luck in the battles to come
Wish me , now, please
Not to lay there in the grass
Not to lay dead in the grass
Wish me luck in the battle
Wish me luck in... the battle

Yes I could pay, but I do not want
To win at any cost
I do not want
My boots on somebody's throat
I want to stay here with you
Simply stay here with you
But the star up high in the sky
Urges me forth

My blood type, pinned on my sleeve
And my number and rank, there on the sleeve
Wish me luck in the battles to come
Wish me , now, please
Not to lay there in the grass
Not to lay dead in the grass
Wish me luck in the battle
Wish me luck in... the battle


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Favorite slayer song, such lyrics
> 
> _______________________
> Epic videoclip is epic
> [video=youtube_share;z_PcXKk0adI]http://youtu.be/z_PcXKk0adI[/video]



^ I hate this song just because it's so simple yet my brain still refuses to get the picking pattern right.

back on topic, I'm on a Pantera kick right now...so at the moment it's this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YqGCs1BR9I


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 19, 2014)

WARNING: badassery levels reaching critical volumes!

[video=youtube;KBHxkGcuVec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBHxkGcuVec[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;WS6-vI70oc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS6-vI70oc0[/video]
that moment when your brother can play this perfectly with one foot 
O_O


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

LET FREEDOM RING WITH A SHOTGUN BLAST!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_LEoluCHJA


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 21, 2014)

This band is the reason everybody should know spanish
[video=youtube_share;F-7GupTsILM]http://youtu.be/F-7GupTsILM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;g4iKsbF4TnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4iKsbF4TnM[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

My final in video game design is coming up so I've been going through the tracks over, and over, and over again
Not my best work but still, here it is

[video=youtube;bYetqmfk98w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYetqmfk98w&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

Jojo Mayer is OP
[video=youtube_share;oc4tk_7td7M]http://youtu.be/oc4tk_7td7M[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

Well...shitty day = time for Mudvayne. I settled on "The End Of All Things To Come", so right now, this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvXO-W97LZs


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 24, 2014)

LIES! La-la-la-la-lies!
[video=youtube_share;mJyxFC2OUbA]http://youtu.be/mJyxFC2OUbA[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;z3NcdWyGUgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3NcdWyGUgQ[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 24, 2014)

Was listening to the entire Infestissumam (damn that's a mouthful) album by Ghost.

Now this:

[yt]Yo5fE-Zl-V4[/yt]


DAT SINGING VOICE!!! I think I like these guys.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 24, 2014)

Misery Business - Paramore

#Parawhores anyone?~ ;3

  Had to type Business twice. New keyboard, its dark, and i'm tired. .3.   I love excuses<3


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 24, 2014)

Oshy said:


> #Parawhores anyone?~ ;3



Yes
Dat walking bass line
[video=youtube;mPx9aVIAsOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPx9aVIAsOs[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> LIES! La-la-la-la-lies!
> [video=youtube_share;mJyxFC2OUbA]http://youtu.be/mJyxFC2OUbA[/video]



Thanks to you, this...

http://youtu.be/9OHzlut3xJA


----------



## 1000bluntz (Apr 25, 2014)

woot the 420th page, in honor of that I'll be posting what I've been smoking to
easily one of the most soulful pieces of house music ever created. The sampling and drum programming is perfection.
[video=youtube;cs9TKu2o1g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs9TKu2o1g4[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Apr 25, 2014)

Suicidal Tendencies "How Will I Laugh Tomorrow (When I Can't Even Smile Today?)"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Suicidal Tendencies "How Will I Laugh Tomorrow (When I Can't Even Smile Today?)"



I FUCKIN' LOVE YOU!!!

*err...I mean, I also rather enjoy that album...


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q0G_QXE492Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0G_QXE492Q&src_vid=Xvwrkyep-ag&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_466992[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PRJ99wuV1ng]http://youtu.be/PRJ99wuV1ng[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

*DIOS ES MUSICA!*
[video=youtube_share;VFl0lbHnOtw]http://youtu.be/VFl0lbHnOtw[/video]


----------



## Jayke (Apr 26, 2014)

Werewolves Of London-Warren Zevon


----------



## KyryK (Apr 26, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> Werewolves Of London-Warren Zevon



You better stay away from him, he'll rip your lungs out Jim!...i'd like to meet his tailor...

OT:
[video=youtube;4QZvi7jcUf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QZvi7jcUf4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not usually into power/symphonic metal but this is too epic
[video=youtube_share;ilRAKZjUgL4]http://youtu.be/ilRAKZjUgL4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;vVXIK1xCRpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2014)

[yt]_JXnTvMMjs8[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2014)

Re-discovering how much I enjoy Sabaton, and particularly how much I loved "Caolus Rex", so right now it's this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSc8EVCpqZU


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

_MONSTERCAT MEDIA IS BEST MEDIA_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCD2tB1qILc&list=FLCteFVuViUtWyDJ-vuevL-Q&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Something that makes me laugh, every single time I watch it xD

[video=youtube;DcJFdCmN98s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s&amp;list=FLx2KCmoUnORcxh4KEv4LWlw&amp;  index=8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;vlUR09yRHZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlUR09yRHZU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUO7fujFV_M  uxTM0TuZrnE6Q[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 30, 2014)

<3
[video=youtube;ht6J5stphHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht6J5stphHs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;uugBwr1mcTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uugBwr1mcTA[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;TnOy6HEf7HU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnOy6HEf7HU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fN-gKSgAu_g]http://youtu.be/fN-gKSgAu_g[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2014)

[yt]o9HYY0hmi6A[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (May 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;vqxXLI_4RZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqxXLI_4RZ4[/video]

\m/^_^\m/


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;7xxgRUyzgs0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8iJMOBcPQyg]http://youtu.be/8iJMOBcPQyg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (May 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;CpwvSzjA9ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpwvSzjA9ws[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

Some super cheery and inspirational shit :V

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoS6h8NTm2A


and now, massive Slayer binge upon realizing that it's the 1-year anniversary of Jeff Hanneman's passing...

So we'll just throw up the definitive Jeff songs here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6_zsJ8KPP0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtLvlaGJJEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2e47wBWTV8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_sxGpKmoIA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MHn5bb85Lw

RIP Brother Hanneman, you are dearly missed...Slayer will never be the same without you


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 3, 2014)

Eminem-Berzerk


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2014)

[yt]lXC8w0Tangw[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 5, 2014)

something that'll probably seem completely out of character for me...but I secretly love this band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numCZoBFcv4


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> something that'll probably seem completely out of character for me...but I secretly love this band.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numCZoBFcv4



That's because the offspring is just too good

[video=youtube_share;s_CCGXJ1LPs]http://youtu.be/s_CCGXJ1LPs[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (May 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;LxALZkrAIIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxALZkrAIIE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;g_Qc5YYp4Cg]http://youtu.be/g_Qc5YYp4Cg[/video]
The thought of beethoveen playing along with the modern musicians he had influenced it's just to epic


----------



## KyryK (May 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;YXH_9707PLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXH_9707PLc[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (May 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;Psy_Ohh4sH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psy_Ohh4sH8[/video]
being fan of Disturbed since my childhood and now when I look at the lyrics makes me look up to them even more.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YVkUvmDQ3HY]http://youtu.be/YVkUvmDQ3HY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2014)

[yt]DC09XgKFZ4M[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4hx8TW6sYys]http://youtu.be/4hx8TW6sYys[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td-v6vG2Xhs

That guitar solo <3

and that outro :'(


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;K6_zsJ8KPP0]http://youtu.be/K6_zsJ8KPP0[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 10, 2014)

Stahp  Now I miss Dime AND Jeff.

back on topic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y24MmylTeY4


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 10, 2014)

ARGENTINA
[video=youtube_share;CprNM4tfenU]http://youtu.be/CprNM4tfenU[/video]
i'M IN A LOT OF STUFF RIGHT NOW



sniperfreak223 said:


> Stahp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much metal


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 10, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So much metal



And thus my new user title.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Lm38Ojh61lY]http://youtu.be/Lm38Ojh61lY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (May 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;dAaM-aZ_D9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAaM-aZ_D9Y[/video]



sniperfreak223 said:


> And thus my new user title.



And now i have to post this.

[YT]Y24MmylTeY4[/YT]


----------



## Hachiro (May 10, 2014)

Hands down ppl! Energia coming through.
[video=youtube;BVWfqOSdzs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVWfqOSdzs4[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 11, 2014)

No way to adequately describe how much I love this song <3 

"Ohne Dich" by Rammstein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PSUYhAmFPA


----------



## KyryK (May 12, 2014)

[YT]F4s4UmpSRp0[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hk21JZw6AUM]http://youtu.be/hk21JZw6AUM[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 14, 2014)

Don't ask...just accept it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn-oemgzlEU


----------



## Toddcopper (May 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;J8VCXwbxwoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8VCXwbxwoI[/video]


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 14, 2014)

Nicki Minaj-Save Me


----------



## Toddcopper (May 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;_Eg3hagSIZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Eg3hagSIZE[/video]


----------



## TyLupo (May 14, 2014)

For some bizarre reason, I really want to go to the mall =/
[video=youtube_share;IY_bhVSGKEg]http://youtu.be/IY_bhVSGKEg[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;OOwCNR13PKU]http://youtu.be/OOwCNR13PKU[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (May 15, 2014)

There something about this makes me so peaceful and happy

[video=youtube;zJEjhfK6Q4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJEjhfK6Q4c[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 15, 2014)

*BACK OFF! BACK OFF!*
[video=youtube_share;Sl0biWbuzxc]http://youtu.be/Sl0biWbuzxc[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3fZd5qZje0

The most cliche LOG song ever, but I love it...mostly because the guitar work has some epic Pantera vibes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;U0-mBHWyA7c]http://youtu.be/U0-mBHWyA7c[/video]


----------



## N30Nphoenix (May 18, 2014)

dada life - Rolling stones Tshirt
https://soundcloud.com/dada-life/rolling-stones-t-shirt


----------



## Feste (May 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;cOfIYWq_Sfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOfIYWq_Sfo[/video]

Not the best quality, but it's so much more fun to watch this guy actually play it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mcXYz0gtJeM]http://youtu.be/mcXYz0gtJeM[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 20, 2014)

This:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YqGCs1BR9I

and I'm amazed to have actually found something worthwhile in the comments section:

"This song makes you want to kill the people who made you feel like killing yourself in the first place"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0UdQ8Hu4-XE]http://youtu.be/0UdQ8Hu4-XE[/video]


----------



## Feste (May 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;UAsTlnjvetI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAsTlnjvetI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 20, 2014)

No music sheets? How the fuck it's so perfect
[video=youtube_share;OsOUcikyGRk]http://youtu.be/OsOUcikyGRk[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 21, 2014)

The album this song came from was a wee bit disappointing, but this song is amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbEzx9PL95U


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;6-qltX7DgjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-qltX7DgjE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 22, 2014)

DON'T LIE
[video=youtube_share;iOKV9Stri_M]http://youtu.be/iOKV9Stri_M[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

an oldie but a goodie none the less.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAMtXTEjco

Just sayin'...Dime was the only dude who ever made a Confederate flag guitar look badass and not redneck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 22, 2014)

Till singing in spanish is just too funny, amazing song
[video=youtube_share;h4-R-R8finA]http://youtu.be/h4-R-R8finA[/video]



sniperfreak223 said:


> an oldie but a goodie none the less.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAMtXTEjco
> 
> Just sayin'...Dime was the only dude who ever made a Confederate flag guitar look badass and not redneck.



He looks both, but is ok, he is Dimebag, he can do and look whatever he want


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vLll5RrjLCk]http://youtu.be/vLll5RrjLCk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2014)

I'm starting to really like this guy
[video=youtube;_OMh0u-ir9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OMh0u-ir9w[/video]


----------



## Feste (May 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;M3q_SchLR0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3q_SchLR0I[/video]

In love with this song right now.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dwbr9EL0UJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwbr9EL0UJM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2014)

....so Im going to keep listening
[video=youtube;X_Ce4agFMrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Ce4agFMrc&amp;list=PLB727BEE6B4DD84A2&amp;index=  8[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 24, 2014)

Angry stuff that is secretly sad if I actually bother to pay attention to the lyrics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXgQcEqn1IQ


----------



## Ayattar (May 24, 2014)

Right now three albums

Newest DMC soundtrack by Noisia and Combichrist

Blood Dragon OST. Even better than Miami Hotline OST 

And some old shit I almost forgot about i.e 'Victims' EP by Hate


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Angry stuff that is secretly sad if I actually bother to pay attention to the lyrics.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXgQcEqn1IQ



What I'll probably never understand about Robb Flynn is why he diss on NÃ¼ Metal and Metalcore when his music actually has some NÃ¼ metal and Metalcore


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2014)

Sorry, no link- playing from a CD I bought today
Performer: Alla Rakha 
Track: Tabla Solo in Shikar Tal
Album: Ravi Shankar in San Francisco (1969)


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;X4j-4FElT8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4j-4FElT8E[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What I'll probably never understand about Robb Flynn is why he diss on NÃ¼ Metal and Metalcore when his music actually has some NÃ¼ metal and Metalcore



Because his fans pretty much crucified him/the band for "The Burning Red" and "Supercharger", which had heavy Nu Metal influences, but with some really, really dark lyrics about things like suicide, child molestation, and drug abuse (I actually really liked Supercharger, but I can give or take The Burning Red), so it's probably more trying to save face and distance himself from that part of Machine Head history.

Back OT:This...just 'cuz I'm depressed as shit lately.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBHYZEkvAs


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2014)

Why does this make me think of Fatigue?
[video=youtube;PSQiGa0sGe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSQiGa0sGe8[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 27, 2014)

Because I'm a freakin' nerd.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01IaKb6DmTw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 27, 2014)

Being emo and nerdy at the same time
[video=youtube;C_VMnnrbV-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VMnnrbV-c[/video]
A _raga_ supposed to evoke feelings of longing and loneliness


----------



## Feste (May 27, 2014)

Perfect rain music:

[video=youtube;_AWIqXzvX-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AWIqXzvX-U[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2014)

Niyaz Radio on Pandora


----------



## Ayattar (May 28, 2014)

Aaaaa russian pagan metal \m/

[video=youtube;w628V9_r-Mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w628V9_r-Mk[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

"Who has won when we're all dead?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4HdLdaG78Y


----------



## Feste (May 30, 2014)

Love Scottish Folk-pop.

[video=youtube;rRGF6esPTDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRGF6esPTDU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vIe-3yHFubA]http://youtu.be/vIe-3yHFubA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 30, 2014)

Uhm, nsfw
[video=youtube_share;1Ud2fx3K6bo]http://youtu.be/1Ud2fx3K6bo[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jun 3, 2014)

Ah, good old REM:

[video=youtube;RokyGRQP0no]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RokyGRQP0no#start=0:00;end=3:50;cycles=-1;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 5, 2014)

"Crosses grow on Anzio, Where no soldiers sleep and where hell's six feet deep. The dead must wait, there's no debate, so charge and attack go in to hell and back"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZNeastYxEc


----------



## KyryK (Jun 5, 2014)

[YT]P8ieVfyEdZs[/YT]

I've been listening to this band for the last couple of hours and David Gold's voice combined with their song's lyrics are making me want to cry, it's amazing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;8KUiXtz10Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KUiXtz10Ho[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jun 6, 2014)

I want to wander a lonely beach to this song:

[video=youtube;PKbnv7ox6aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKbnv7ox6aQ[/video]


----------



## Awzee (Jun 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;FfHtiCVA5d8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHtiCVA5d8[/video]

*Booms and or shakes the room*


----------



## KyryK (Jun 7, 2014)

[YT]d4WlqxPzQ28[/YT]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

Really loving the newest Sabaton album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AFqDcz0050


----------



## KyryK (Jun 8, 2014)

Finally got around to listening to Primus.

[YT]r4OhIU-PmB8[/YT]

:mrgreen:


----------



## Plantar (Jun 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;F6JC2jChudo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6JC2jChudo&amp;feature=kp[/video]
All that I know
Should'a been
Could'a been
Mine


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 8, 2014)

lightin up that ish after a long day of cuttin grass
[video=youtube;eaxe1cJh0h8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaxe1cJh0h8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5hDs6mCVAKs]http://youtu.be/5hDs6mCVAKs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 10, 2014)

Baking turkish cookies has never been so epic
[video=youtube_share;htxZZKv4pMw]http://youtu.be/htxZZKv4pMw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 10, 2014)

[YT]x1c4puNLsII[/YT]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;wFHUNnP61Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFHUNnP61Dw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2014)

[YT]V7xi6Yt36u8[/YT]

Not gonna lie, the only reason i listened to this song was because i knew there were furries in the video.


----------



## Inpw (Jun 13, 2014)

Away from rock and metal for a while.

Looks like this guy is making bit of a comeback:

*deadmau5 - Phantoms Can't Hang*
Album: While(1<2) Unreleased

[video=youtube;v6o69eV6vLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6o69eV6vLo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Viguvabl-JA]http://youtu.be/Viguvabl-JA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;2cFIa29FXfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cFIa29FXfM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wauzrPn0cfg]http://youtu.be/wauzrPn0cfg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 14, 2014)

[YT]LfSyxvkPvks[/YT]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;NYx8IHJ9dWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYx8IHJ9dWE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 16, 2014)

[YT]cXabsvaNJmE[/YT]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2014)

Now of all times, the pickup in my electric sitar is on the fritz
[video=youtube;5GxH74CpFOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GxH74CpFOg[/video]
I'll just stare off into space for 20 minutes.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;454IG6mfiK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=454IG6mfiK8[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;yK1nTyt8lo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK1nTyt8lo0[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Smile by dRamatic & dbAudio
[video=youtube;VSiAqkTKH20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSiAqkTKH20[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;-vSniBjT6Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vSniBjT6Hk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 19, 2014)

[YT]RWFW5Zkfo98[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7lC1lRz5Z_s]http://youtu.be/7lC1lRz5Z_s[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm addicted to Speak With Your Heart from Sonic Colors. Something about the synthesized voice...


----------



## TheTimidFox (Jun 20, 2014)

Chillstep ftw
[video=youtube;xXxUfGjF2Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXxUfGjF2Dg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;_FY8uedFyIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FY8uedFyIk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 23, 2014)

[YT]k2KBIs__91s[/YT]


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Now I've found true musical love in the form of Period by Chemistry. It's from Fullmetal Alchemist, and it's an amazing Japanese song. I love it so much! <3


----------



## tisr (Jun 23, 2014)

It seems 90% of people here like metal. How's the dubstep/EDM/dutch house community here?
[YT]iHO1bvSuAxU[/YT]

links hate me
how to youtube

edit:thanks


----------



## KyryK (Jun 23, 2014)

[YT]hGPXtA4QoWA[/YT]

This may be the greatest song ever recorded.


tisr said:


> It seems 90% of people here like metal. How's the dubstep/EDM/dutch house community here?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHO1bvSuAxU
> 
> links hate me
> how to youtube


Just take the last part of the link:

iHO1bvSuAxU

And wrap it in [YT] tags:

[YT]iHO1bvSuAxU[/YT*] (minus the *)

Like this:

[YT]iHO1bvSuAxU[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 24, 2014)

TOOL MOTHERFUCKER, TOOL!!
[video=youtube_share;NJJU1JAXudY]http://youtu.be/NJJU1JAXudY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2014)

Some feels
[video=youtube;XWHOF_0-6Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHOF_0-6Hg[/video]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj99uD2Mc8M
Just some metal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_8-wfZkI0Q
And some heavy metal.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 24, 2014)

[yt]1-rHdSWZLpQ[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2014)

this song makes me feel happy inside

[video=youtube;pzYicS7jFQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzYicS7jFQw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2014)

This song makes ME feel happy inside
[video=youtube;BB-W7jIeobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB-W7jIeobU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 25, 2014)

dat drums
[video=youtube_share;2NJbRF4CgAA]http://youtu.be/2NJbRF4CgAA[/video]


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;PF0QN5d-4xA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF0QN5d-4xA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fBA-38mzabs]http://youtu.be/fBA-38mzabs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;P5vZXTOm-xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5vZXTOm-xo[/video]


----------



## tisr (Jun 26, 2014)

The entire Bruise album is pretty darn good.

[YT]ZmnDz47krCI[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 26, 2014)

I DID MY TIME, SO LET ME OUT!
[video=youtube_share;iveXCbNBlGc]http://youtu.be/iveXCbNBlGc[/video]


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 26, 2014)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST6nEvIEY4s[/video]

Don't care if it's more electronic/pop than their older songs like some people, it's just fun to listen to, like the rest of 48:13!


----------



## tisr (Jun 26, 2014)

[YT]-yM9wgzpewI[/YT]

some hard electro-house


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 26, 2014)

*warning* large amounts of anger and naughty words.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCvkq06oeSY


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;VurhzANQ_B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VurhzANQ_B0[/video]

Man I fucking love them so much.


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;imwmmv9r1oE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imwmmv9r1oE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 26, 2014)

A7X thread?
[video=youtube_share;qqoEgj_QB5I]http://youtu.be/qqoEgj_QB5I[/video]


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 26, 2014)

Sure why not
[video=youtube;Hg7lIkZdTPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg7lIkZdTPk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;sfhkXxmnYHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfhkXxmnYHc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hP5yTcK7b8Y]http://youtu.be/hP5yTcK7b8Y[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;VX-iB5GP-m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX-iB5GP-m4[/video]


----------



## tisr (Jun 27, 2014)

[YT]CqnMDtMXJp8[/YT]

intervesting indeed


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ifV5vSnbwv8]http://youtu.be/ifV5vSnbwv8[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jun 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;uS6jAhQFqCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS6jAhQFqCU#start=0:00;end=2:48;cycles=-1;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Nba3Tr_GLZU]http://youtu.be/Nba3Tr_GLZU[/video]


----------



## tisr (Jun 28, 2014)

[YT]mOuvjc7T17E[/YT]

dat vocal manipulation


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2014)

Jello Biafra and the Guantanamo School of Medicine-White People and the Damage Done


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 28, 2014)

Prefers the other band with a Deathbat logo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRmG52nIwyA


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;HD0vcAwHN7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD0vcAwHN7s[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 29, 2014)

Those are some harsh lyrics, sadly for you it's all in spanish
[video=youtube_share;UshHFflQqEI]http://youtu.be/UshHFflQqEI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2014)

[YT]08jyOwx96Ig[/YT]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 30, 2014)

Death Angel. lots and lots of Death Angel.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;F-JbNX1W2c4]http://youtu.be/F-JbNX1W2c4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2014)

Hate-meter is getting low, need recharge before taking on most recent disgrace to fandom. I shouldn't really joke, because this one's really _*dangerous*_
[video=youtube;7qRT2dr5718]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qRT2dr5718[/video]
I actually have a stein with wolves on it


----------



## Distorted (Jul 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;XHNyLF6N7qI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHNyLF6N7qI[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;yyr2gEouEMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyr2gEouEMM[/video]


			
				Kitsune Cross said:
			
		

> A7X thread?


Always liked this one


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;GL_zobKhR_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL_zobKhR_0[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 1, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> (youtube video)



Oh god what did I just watch. It's strangely... addicting.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

Best version
[video=youtube_share;POVjeuef0RY]http://youtu.be/POVjeuef0RY[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;iPfBRSscspU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPfBRSscspU[/video]


----------



## Stroodle (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;ScNNfyq3d_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScNNfyq3d_w[/video]


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 2, 2014)

anyone got 10 hours to kill? good stuff here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2JH5LYNhM

or atleast 7? xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e98gfSs4OPM


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wauzrPn0cfg]http://youtu.be/wauzrPn0cfg[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;m3WLk8DuJeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3WLk8DuJeg[/video]


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;LujKFKcoHNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LujKFKcoHNg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 2, 2014)

[YT]YShbDj_CCA0[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;M6zusV1Yk9Q]http://youtu.be/M6zusV1Yk9Q[/video]


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;21BVpW9QlcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21BVpW9QlcU[/video] Sadly the English lyric version was taken down. It still a great song none the less.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;N-cF6PRCcVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-cF6PRCcVY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;75x6DncZDgI]http://youtu.be/75x6DncZDgI[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 3, 2014)

Still Death Angel.

\m/ (-_-) \m/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS2x1nqJgkY


----------



## KyryK (Jul 3, 2014)

[YT]Dv6033aXPUE[/YT]


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;d4WRd8yuKkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4WRd8yuKkQ[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;N_w633njHWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_w633njHWk[/video]
Happy hardcore makes me feel good on even the worst days


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;YJVmu6yttiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVmu6yttiw&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;CkS8Y6RdgS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkS8Y6RdgS8[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;Xz7_3n7xyDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz7_3n7xyDg[/video]

*MUH**FREE**DUMS*


----------



## KyryK (Jul 4, 2014)

[YT]K_r-VgKT8_0[/YT]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;eV_LTi4Haf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_LTi4Haf4[/video]

this a group of friend and another_ thing_

and the day get a whole lot better


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EElaqhquY00]http://youtu.be/EElaqhquY00[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 5, 2014)

[YT]smZA9Jv3qH0[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rrVDATvUitA]http://youtu.be/rrVDATvUitA[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;Vnoz5uBEWOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnoz5uBEWOA[/video]

No fucking idea why this is so catchy. maybe the 80's and full 1 take choreography or even he fucking pale tight boobs and messy classy look.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 6, 2014)

[YT]Dv6033aXPUE[/YT]

This song is amazing, i'm currently listening to it on an endless loop because i can't get enough of it.

\m/^_^\m/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 6, 2014)

[YT]Ldz0mNTVlCQ[/YT]


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;aHZvQoUfoeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHZvQoUfoeQ[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jul 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;eEAyoCO0iTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEAyoCO0iTI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 7, 2014)

[YT]V0ZV1y6W2gY[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uN3yqMr3ffY]http://youtu.be/uN3yqMr3ffY[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

AWWW YEAH!!!! \m/ (-__-) \m/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIVuynOPTM


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;jjZUwj9xrHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjZUwj9xrHQ&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9D6Sb5B46RLwaQ3srDn0qAX[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;FTeEA3ZEWNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTeEA3ZEWNM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 8, 2014)

[YT]6PkNvGedWUQ[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 8, 2014)

Meanwhile in Brazil
[video=youtube_share;wl7fgTcd4Aw]http://youtu.be/wl7fgTcd4Aw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 8, 2014)

[YT]dW6RXTjm4iA[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;D-2NQnxDDJE]http://youtu.be/D-2NQnxDDJE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 8, 2014)

^ Love that song Kitsune. :mrgreen:

[YT]xP_9mTfXA38[/YT]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;dpeQCIInp9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpeQCIInp9U[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 10, 2014)

[YT]n_Uvh_Ts62U[/YT]


----------



## Feste (Jul 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;AOMyS78o5YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOMyS78o5YI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 10, 2014)

[YT]RZJllbcPLAw[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 11, 2014)

A LOS CHICOS DE MI BARRIO: LES GUSTA LA MARIHUANA! LES GUSTA TOMAR TOMAR CERVEZA E IR TODOS JUNTOS A LA CANCHA! OHHOHHOH
[video=youtube_share;wuixxYHui1M]http://youtu.be/wuixxYHui1M[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;MNFGvZjtvkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNFGvZjtvkw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 11, 2014)

[YT]hF1Wfp7SQdw[/YT]


----------



## Inpw (Jul 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;n5Cesq2jh5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Cesq2jh5Y[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;t3217H8JppI]http://youtu.be/t3217H8JppI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 12, 2014)

[YT]GQA7RQEo-ss[/YT]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;JUbMWtUyIIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aWxBrI0g1kE]http://youtu.be/aWxBrI0g1kE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 14, 2014)

[yt]C4N3LeguBe8[/yt]


----------



## tisr (Jul 15, 2014)

since I am terribly outclassed in terms of metal

[YT]opbWMPM-2Ds[/YT]

Have some J-metal instead. Demetori is pretty darn good.


----------



## zacharida (Jul 15, 2014)

Sleeping with Sirens-If im James Dean then your Audrey Hepburn  XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;7wfYIMyS_dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;ITRBfYLmynU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITRBfYLmynU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ladtf7nA39E]http://youtu.be/ladtf7nA39E[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 16, 2014)

[yt]amkiwD6oijs[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2014)

'Furry' music made by actually playing an instrument!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10240750/
The violinist went to India to learn their style of playing.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;RgAc7ekYmVA]http://youtu.be/RgAc7ekYmVA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 17, 2014)

[yt]TtF9szQcXNg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vs0GvGnKJ9U]http://youtu.be/vs0GvGnKJ9U[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 19, 2014)

so sad yet so motivational at the same time...Damn Pantera,why were you so goddamned awesome!?!?                                                                                                  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgyhG6vpf5s


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 19, 2014)

Argentine rock op
[video=youtube_share;FzN4Ep5Jkgk]http://youtu.be/FzN4Ep5Jkgk[/video]


----------



## Nibsy (Jul 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UZHHfkXTG9U]http://youtu.be/UZHHfkXTG9U[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Jul 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;5l93K93-Cjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs[/video]


----------



## Nibsy (Jul 19, 2014)

Accretion said:


> [video=youtube;5l93K93-Cjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs[/video]



My old boss used to play this and "Stinkfist" on giant speakers while shooting up.


----------



## Feste (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;NDq36YD1ESM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDq36YD1ESM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 20, 2014)

[yt]Rr4jNutSDUE[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WK2R6RNwHDY]http://youtu.be/WK2R6RNwHDY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 23, 2014)

[yt]C_aJuyEvYKM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Mu7V2MguKi4]http://youtu.be/Mu7V2MguKi4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 23, 2014)

[yt]AREppyQf5uw[/yt]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;q_-32oASEKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-32oASEKc[/video]
Ok Let's just say I discover this after being a bit way to happy. Listen to this with this gif

http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aXbDPmv_460sa_v1.gif


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

I want some of this!
[video=youtube_share;sESRg-f9MkU]http://youtu.be/sESRg-f9MkU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 24, 2014)

[yt]HHUnVwJDyjo[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_XI1DD_vJuY]http://youtu.be/_XI1DD_vJuY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 24, 2014)

[yt]AGDY4r951Zc[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;TVEyGntyOZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEyGntyOZQ[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 24, 2014)

Amazing song
[video=youtube;pFS4zYWxzNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA[/video]


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;pMOvjYH55DU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMOvjYH55DU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 25, 2014)

[yt]d4WlqxPzQ28[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wFsLGh81GeI]http://youtu.be/wFsLGh81GeI[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Jul 25, 2014)

^ I haven't heard that in years!

[video=youtube;BKXKWBcaV3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKXKWBcaV3A[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok, now I want dopes, fuck it
[video=youtube_share;JM07HYSGVho]http://youtu.be/JM07HYSGVho[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;6R_MwpT1Ofs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R_MwpT1Ofs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 25, 2014)

[yt]ThSna4T3xc8[/yt]


----------



## Amethyst star (Jul 26, 2014)

Fly me to the moon - Bayonetta


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh god the rhytum, the fucking rhytum! Is too fucking much
[video=youtube_share;ja3LGFY1i0o]http://youtu.be/ja3LGFY1i0o[/video]


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 26, 2014)

Listening to pandora, this is whats on.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://youtu.be/r4OhIU-PmB8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;_dq_abg0t9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dq_abg0t9g[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;OGPD0ZBiMs0]http://youtu.be/OGPD0ZBiMs0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 26, 2014)

[yt]SGbxVrVyNn8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 28, 2014)

>)^_^)>=~
[video=youtube_share;mqRJ6WenGM4]http://youtu.be/mqRJ6WenGM4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 28, 2014)

[yt]0zr24x2VGdE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;lSgQGKZocDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSgQGKZocDA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 28, 2014)

[yt]dQz0_m16SaU[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y5fpcOCsa1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5fpcOCsa1U[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;t3TVKethYRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3TVKethYRw&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;zOwafZto2DA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOwafZto2DA[/video]

Fun mix


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;Obg6dzw-dlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obg6dzw-dlg[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;XdSDGG5Wzqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdSDGG5Wzqo[/video]

I miss the scratch era. It's good music


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2014)

Best coping song ever 
[video=youtube;buqtdpuZxvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buqtdpuZxvk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not even sorry
[video=youtube_share;5S2cMnb3zEI]http://youtu.be/5S2cMnb3zEI[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Always love a good piano medley <3

[video=youtube;4xVyBmkEZX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xVyBmkEZX4[/video]


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 30, 2014)

rite nao at this very second: http://www.twitch.tv/steveaoki


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

Seeeee! Pura vida hermanos!!!
Hail Argentina Metal Madafuckers!
[video=youtube_share;UnGGbcwrQ0c]http://youtu.be/UnGGbcwrQ0c[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 31, 2014)

How to make me happy and sad at the same time.

[video=youtube;BoAyKJQTGPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoAyKJQTGPU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

All in all you're just another brick in the wall!
[video=youtube_share;j9-gP97EIGY]http://youtu.be/j9-gP97EIGY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2014)

[yt]1zNG63rf9LQ[/yt]


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 31, 2014)

This is an amazing set by Laidback Luke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF-mkZdnxUw


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2014)

[yt]W4f5l8OsFwg[/yt]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been known to cut a little rug to this song
[video=youtube;eh7IEeBKggY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7IEeBKggY[/video]
Make a move babay


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> [yt]1zNG63rf9LQ[/yt]



that song title hahah


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2014)

[yt]h1iz6dyAEJk[/yt]


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

Song for the Dead - Sea Wolf


----------



## KyryK (Aug 1, 2014)

[YT]mepSLTjE03w[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll probably never understand!
POLLUTION!!!
[video=youtube_share;N08hvOQ4qGE]http://youtu.be/N08hvOQ4qGE[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 1, 2014)

Listening/watching:

[video=youtube;4LJOYxVuIyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LJOYxVuIyw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;tQcjpJHr5BI]http://youtu.be/tQcjpJHr5BI[/video]


----------



## vixeyy (Aug 1, 2014)

Paperthin Hymn - Anberlin


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;u1jzVJjk32E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jzVJjk32E[/video]
I feel like I should increase my bust


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 1, 2014)

E-rotic: Dr. Dick
(music video nsfw)

God damn I miss the 90's :<


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5-_GZylAzPQ]http://youtu.be/5-_GZylAzPQ[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 3, 2014)

[yt]AKQKUBrxyBc[/yt]  King Crimson is like the kohanim carrying the ark of the covenant in the realm of epic fucking tunes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2014)

Why I'm just finding about this now? This kick ass
[video=youtube_share;BGHlZwMYO9g]http://youtu.be/BGHlZwMYO9g[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some powerful thrash with positive, inspiring lyrical content:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8npNK1duHg


These are the days you all have seen,
These are the days that steal your dreams,
These are the days you're all alone,
These are the days nowhere is home.
These city streets are all the same,
Another shot to kill the pain,
These are the days that crush your soul,
These are the days that make you whole.

These are the days! Reach down inside!
These are the days! Unleash your pride!
These are the days! To take control!
These are the days! That make you whole!


----------



## KyryK (Aug 4, 2014)

[yt]HqaM9QFyc_4[/yt]


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 4, 2014)

I wish I was alive during the 80s
[video=youtube;yK0P1Bk8Cx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK0P1Bk8Cx4&index=3&list=LL8EPGMYsC-FLNgbXZiBXilw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6l6BK6aLCWk]http://youtu.be/6l6BK6aLCWk[/video]


----------



## Saga (Aug 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;3zlQI2CAtvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zlQI2CAtvY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 5, 2014)

Cliff em all!
[video=youtube_share;-qYqi-EMErU]http://youtu.be/-qYqi-EMErU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 5, 2014)

[yt]dgx3sp_hTJw[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 5, 2014)

[yt]1-kCBjvzc_I[/yt]


----------



## Skoda (Aug 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y595heHNifs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y595heHNifs[/video]

That album art though.


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Aug 6, 2014)

Monstercat 018 - Frontier


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;W6FZwVvS8_8]http://youtu.be/W6FZwVvS8_8[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;uZu8ttaMvdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZu8ttaMvdE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 7, 2014)

[YT]HHUnVwJDyjo[/YT]


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;riEBi8BJ9Tw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riEBi8BJ9Tw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;L397TWLwrUU]http://youtu.be/L397TWLwrUU[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't stop listening to Log Horizon's opening theme, Database.
It's catchier than some sort of musical disease.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;yqDdorC6xpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqDdorC6xpE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 7, 2014)

[yt]tjHxps7EbAo[/yt]


----------



## Feste (Aug 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;NBCmp-tRcpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBCmp-tRcpk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 8, 2014)

[yt]N5YL2NfXf34[/yt]


----------



## tisr (Aug 8, 2014)

[YT]bsSV6icCaQ4[/YT]

really good glitch


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 8, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> [yt]N5YL2NfXf34[/yt]



That was fucking epic


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 8, 2014)

such eurodance, many rave 

[yt]TiLTRVvhef8[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 8, 2014)

[yt]ipq8VI3Xlb0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 8, 2014)

After feeling so bad for so long, it feel's so special to actually be happy
[video=youtube_share;CmwRQqJsegw]http://youtu.be/CmwRQqJsegw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 8, 2014)

[yt]JpDfylvWEA4[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5D3crqpClPY]http://youtu.be/5D3crqpClPY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 10, 2014)

[yt]pHdOsp7WvGc[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2014)

[yt]-stSwWGmnh0[/yt]

Traffic Sounds- Meshkalina (1969)

This is a must-listen to song for fans of psychedelic/garage rock, from a great band from Peru.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;ATIVuynOPTM]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIVuynOPTM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Hg3kL5QHlVA]http://youtu.be/Hg3kL5QHlVA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 13, 2014)

[yt]eDCqOrRYIt4[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2014)

[yt]qKb2tLPCFqI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ifV5vSnbwv8]http://youtu.be/ifV5vSnbwv8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 15, 2014)

[yt]HSiXEbtLpeA[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2014)

[yt]H58x-4xFnTY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pp6FPBc3l1A]http://youtu.be/pp6FPBc3l1A[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 16, 2014)

[yt]j4ZhkNS2IkU[/yt]

Generator 7/8


----------



## Feste (Aug 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;cObmItPZBK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cObmItPZBK0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Aug 16, 2014)

[yt]XmblA_pyC9w[/yt]
[yt]2fRuUySYkfg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;455-CIgc7co]http://youtu.be/455-CIgc7co[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 19, 2014)

[yt]HAEmG45n5J4[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 19, 2014)

Blame Tony Hawk
[video=youtube_share;JA3of6ga-PI]http://youtu.be/JA3of6ga-PI[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XkMUjhF8snU]http://youtu.be/XkMUjhF8snU[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;HG-Js_rMEV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG-Js_rMEV4[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

Now this is truly underrated. 

[video=youtube;2p8qV5pQKkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p8qV5pQKkg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 21, 2014)

I must be really fucking high
[video=youtube_share;HcXNPI-IPPM]http://youtu.be/HcXNPI-IPPM[/video]
What the fuck is going on here??


----------



## KyryK (Aug 22, 2014)

[yt]Rv9OeZmFuZw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2014)

Argentinian rock too op
[video=youtube_share;9_8qkGCsS6c]http://youtu.be/9_8qkGCsS6c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 23, 2014)

[yt]3W6dUtUcsVI[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2014)

[yt]mKRUagaWcpQ[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;I1nNVpxTVvA]http://youtu.be/I1nNVpxTVvA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

More Bolt Thrower.

[yt]m_QfbxHzk30[/yt]

Goddamn i need this album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;olb-X9dA4y8]http://youtu.be/olb-X9dA4y8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

[yt]kdGR9lU6DBc[/yt]

:mrgreen:


----------



## Feste (Aug 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;ud7TsATY5eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud7TsATY5eo[/video]

I just found the record for this. For FREE. As soon as I get a record player, i'm playing this non-stop...


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;TsMMuXZZUm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsMMuXZZUm8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 25, 2014)

Can't. Stop. Listening. To. Bolt. Thrower.

[yt]v-ssrpexU1o[/yt]

I think i may have a serious problem...


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fgT9zGkiLig]http://youtu.be/fgT9zGkiLig[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6hW9fADmFrc]http://youtu.be/6hW9fADmFrc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 25, 2014)

[yt]ScxERVpNz3g[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rpIov038B2s]http://youtu.be/rpIov038B2s[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 25, 2014)

[yt]6rUGQTjh2JI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;z42GrmR4U2Y]http://youtu.be/z42GrmR4U2Y[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 26, 2014)

[yt]vZV09nHXb2U[/yt]


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;u-sJ30yOUdY]http://youtu.be/u-sJ30yOUdY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GU8RoNjDDoA]http://youtu.be/GU8RoNjDDoA[/video]
Fuck, the song order is wrong


----------



## KyryK (Aug 26, 2014)

[yt]a1-QIQboRt8[/yt]


----------



## tehashi (Aug 26, 2014)

edit-deleted


----------



## tehashi (Aug 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;ASj81daun5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q[/video]

From this Spotify list - https://play.spotify.com/user/lanablade/playlist/7KX4ZBnnWOeCdCgKmBrxRN


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2014)

Isn't an irony to listen to this while drinking absinthe? Whatever, fucking epic.
[video=youtube_share;djKde1d2y60]http://youtu.be/djKde1d2y60[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 27, 2014)

[yt]AO3cJ_V4IiI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 27, 2014)

I've just read an article telling to convert music from 440hz to 432hz, anybody has an idea of this?
[video=youtube_share;Rbb5zKPIpBo]http://youtu.be/Rbb5zKPIpBo[/video]

Here is the article http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/12/21/heres-why-you-should-convert-your-music-to-432hz/


----------



## KyryK (Aug 27, 2014)

^ Ohh i can feel my waters vibrating differently! :V

There did actually seem to be a slight difference between that and the 440Hz version but that could just be a difference in the audio quality of the uploads i listened to or it could've been that i was hearing differences that weren't actually there after reading that article and expecting to find them. Either way if there's actually something to it it's quite interesting.

[yt]cF34ze8S51c[/yt]


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;5947LjTyW1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5947LjTyW1A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 28, 2014)

[yt]Dikd8cQkfFI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;TZk0AiswrCs]http://youtu.be/TZk0AiswrCs[/video]


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp76grIVnA4


----------



## KyryK (Aug 29, 2014)

^If you want to embed videos just copy/paste everything in the URL after v= and wrap it in [yt] tags.

[yt]I-G2Qt7kP6U[/yt]


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aFalTWZz55Y]http://youtu.be/aFalTWZz55Y[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 29, 2014)

[yt]JGyaE9COi1A[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2014)

This is my wake up alarm =D
[video=youtube_share;Vu4Woq5a7Cw]http://youtu.be/Vu4Woq5a7Cw[/video]


----------



## Arturo (Aug 30, 2014)

http://caseylalonde.bandcamp.com/album/thank-you


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 31, 2014)

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
[video=youtube_share;a457gjoaaZY]http://youtu.be/a457gjoaaZY[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Aug 31, 2014)

Sometimes I question the quality of my taste in music. 

[video=youtube;AsgA5qxEy_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsgA5qxEy_Y[/video]

But not really!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 31, 2014)

*LoL*
[video=youtube_share;sRgDUalRF7c]http://youtu.be/sRgDUalRF7c[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 31, 2014)

Middle school flashback time!

[video=youtube;ggD1GvvWtPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggD1GvvWtPk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 31, 2014)

[yt]L7PlDpAnsqQ[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 31, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UHgOIjZseg8]http://youtu.be/UHgOIjZseg8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

[yt]sO7VP34n2Ps[/yt]


----------



## Shadow_Dracul (Sep 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKSUlMbp9A to the stars form dragonheart


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QyLVLw7OH44]http://youtu.be/QyLVLw7OH44[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 4, 2014)

[yt]xP_9mTfXA38[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dYLqvfckh-U]http://youtu.be/dYLqvfckh-U[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;2YevFe9lsRI]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2YevFe9lsRI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SGK00Q7xx-s]http://youtu.be/SGK00Q7xx-s[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol the long latter... Snake Eater by Cynthia Harrel is playing in the background.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 7, 2014)

Mmmm, Depeche Mode.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 7, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen, it is time, once again, for Bolt Thrower.

[yt]Rv9OeZmFuZw[/yt]

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;TWKJmbmOOf4]http://youtu.be/TWKJmbmOOf4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 7, 2014)

[yt]AO3cJ_V4IiI[/yt]


----------



## Weiss (Sep 7, 2014)

Valkyrja by Yousei Teikoku


----------



## KyryK (Sep 8, 2014)

[yt]F7SW_yGR3b4[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 9, 2014)

The entire discography of The Strokes is on for today.


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hsZb5FHGaQ

Issues - Stingray Affliction


----------



## Sandor Coon (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYnDg7W6GpE

Philip Glass - 600 Lines


----------



## KyryK (Sep 10, 2014)

[yt]aplGBhfxlO8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VCqka5K4d5c]http://youtu.be/VCqka5K4d5c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 13, 2014)

[yt]8V9erQhvzjw[/yt]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;s7RqF7qUJ5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7RqF7qUJ5E[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lMPtIhAPnn4]http://youtu.be/lMPtIhAPnn4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;0jikeQdzv3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jikeQdzv3s[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;tymWpEU8wpM]http://youtu.be/tymWpEU8wpM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't understand the Albanian, but I love this guy's voice.
[video=youtube;bZu0VZwR6Uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZu0VZwR6Uc&amp;list=PLA540FDDD05281C0C&amp;index=  1[/video]
Fuzzy white lambs are nice too <3


----------



## KyryK (Sep 17, 2014)

[yt]1vPTR3if_Ro[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FeJkDewhTEw]http://youtu.be/FeJkDewhTEw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 18, 2014)

[yt]gJ3tqIukBKg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;n6P0SitRwy8]http://youtu.be/n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;nQcA_T9VbN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQcA_T9VbN8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2014)

:O

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6504738/


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 20, 2014)

Coming back around - John Powell

[video=youtube;p5KOERF_akc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5KOERF_akc[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;uSodCuo73ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSodCuo73ig[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;yklYElgOyN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yklYElgOyN4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;TFGY-PciwFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFGY-PciwFU[/video]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IyVPyKrx0Xo]http://youtu.be/IyVPyKrx0Xo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2s3iGpDqQpQ]http://youtu.be/2s3iGpDqQpQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 22, 2014)

[yt]ZBd2sDMNTx4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8w98yJ7gRu8]http://youtu.be/8w98yJ7gRu8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 22, 2014)

[yt]fwfDXpcXpPY[/yt]


----------



## clockworkgenesis (Sep 22, 2014)

My cat meow incessantly as Coldplay's "Lost!" is drowned out under his noise. :U


----------



## Kooky (Sep 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;np7eJ94gD_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np7eJ94gD_c[/video]
THIS SONG IS SO DOPE. the bass is AMAZING

edit: i don't normally say "dope" but thats what this song is


----------



## KyryK (Sep 23, 2014)

[yt]Y9Z3AAqXK6k[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3lKCUuyojDI]http://youtu.be/3lKCUuyojDI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6OAGOwG52JE]http://youtu.be/6OAGOwG52JE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 23, 2014)

[yt]eVWH9ypoyeY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jg54DfCfv6c]http://youtu.be/jg54DfCfv6c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 24, 2014)

[yt]h8nAAb6_xpg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aabSxx7CW7w]http://youtu.be/aabSxx7CW7w[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]1pA_67V96UY[/yt]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;JJ2jtZ_3DcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ2jtZ_3DcQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]DJbcpRmVot8[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

Soda Stereo - Cuando Pase el Temblor


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;EpbjEttizy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbjEttizy8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uq2HNLTxaZc]http://youtu.be/uq2HNLTxaZc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]MnSY8HidVOo[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't get this album out of my mind, it's just that good
[video=youtube_share;-4_Z7rPnBMo]http://youtu.be/-4_Z7rPnBMo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]5Fu7wuSv4os[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;26AK2BgnDt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26AK2BgnDt0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]b_N7znqnXgY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Lzl0ez7VLLY]http://youtu.be/Lzl0ez7VLLY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;t3aK1H91nRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3aK1H91nRI[/video]


----------



## Kooky (Sep 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;zA-Fz7Zd39k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA-Fz7Zd39k[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;QCfE52_NyjQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCfE52_NyjQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;HKFDYdaSyng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKFDYdaSyng[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]rns_dWHVkwU[/yt]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;9p7zwbnXsTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p7zwbnXsTY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]KuOUyec6g98[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;i3YGdPMl-2w]http://youtu.be/i3YGdPMl-2w[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]TtF9szQcXNg[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1uvwGmRf5M8]http://youtu.be/1uvwGmRf5M8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]cF34ze8S51c[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mvD32MciSi8]http://youtu.be/mvD32MciSi8[/video]


----------



## Hiatsu (Sep 27, 2014)

Fall in love - Phantogram 

Am enjoying this quite alot


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;445abkZlWKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=445abkZlWKU[/video]
"Let me go gravity walks on my shoulder
Little by little I feel a bit better
Let me know, set me free, feel a bit older
Just once one til' the bridge to your friend once more!"


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]gLJdL_KOsmI[/yt]


----------



## Moneymunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;kLK4k6tmIOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLK4k6tmIOQ&amp;index=3&amp;list=PLinMDqxozZAwDp4o  snIcT946sbwZcsnlC[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

[yt]5w2AWidDS0E[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7y6OWW0YVHM]http://youtu.be/7y6OWW0YVHM[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;QY15oP3vvWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY15oP3vvWk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QUvVdTlA23w]http://youtu.be/QUvVdTlA23w[/video]


----------



## Arturo (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;T4jWO_4lXyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4jWO_4lXyg[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;OgGMuDge0dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgGMuDge0dQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 28, 2014)

[yt]POJzyR2NOZA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ggyabywtCYo]http://youtu.be/ggyabywtCYo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 28, 2014)

SLOUGH FEG!!!

[yt]C_aJuyEvYKM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ew8CRXjoRdg]http://youtu.be/ew8CRXjoRdg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

Mutant! Hybrid! Canine! Biped!

[yt]hH26F6kvhUY[/yt]

This album unintentionally has massive levels of furfaggotry.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;tSHeWnGYVn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSHeWnGYVn8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pOe9PJrbo0s]http://youtu.be/pOe9PJrbo0s[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;N-bYyhrB6ps]http://youtu.be/N-bYyhrB6ps[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

[yt]HHUnVwJDyjo[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;3eMyAbg6CWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eMyAbg6CWQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wjWgeFGtzB8]http://youtu.be/wjWgeFGtzB8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 30, 2014)

[yt]WB3dnwIEEZc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2014)

Samples of Moroccan instruments (lotar, raita, etc.)
[video=youtube;STjP9FMt3JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STjP9FMt3JY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 30, 2014)

[yt]PdE__dqc0Yk[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 1, 2014)

Been on a huge Avatar kick as of late...

[video=youtube;TPrCgKxhh58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPrCgKxhh58[/video]


----------



## Feste (Oct 1, 2014)

This puts such beautiful images in my head

[video=youtube;g6jhpaX7fNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6jhpaX7fNQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

This is one of the most unsettling songs i've ever heard, i love it.

[yt]O2QZAxCeDIk[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 1, 2014)

Makes me feel like I'm 8, watching _Knight Rider, MacGyver _and things like that again. Also... awesome!

[video=youtube;rcYGt8EhgCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcYGt8EhgCA&amp;index=8&amp;list=UUbSYSdAv_NHXUoc0  iVfQ-fA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

[yt]hPoUY_ikq9o[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2014)

Inspirational music for naughty furry pictures
[video=youtube;IxW0n5Fe5CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxW0n5Fe5CY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Inspirational music for naughty furry pictures


Perfect music for naughty furry pictures.

[yt]mus8URlS2Vc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2014)

That is fucking amazing
But I'm actually drawing a cute little cartoony feral vixen I met in a dream. Oh well...

[video=youtube;uttV1VZUgQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uttV1VZUgQQ[/video]
Nothing to do with the picture.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

^ I'm just going to ignore the implications of that...

[yt]ZE6eFvufUwg[/yt]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_9FeMMlLZw


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;KlxEejhHfr8]http://youtu.be/KlxEejhHfr8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 2, 2014)

[yt]ay8SxiZ_wtk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;8_pY4G9h6ZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pY4G9h6ZA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NBoJpg13fhI]http://youtu.be/NBoJpg13fhI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 2, 2014)

[yt]gzDqCcTeSmY[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 3, 2014)

[yt]pHEhL34zeHg[/yt]
We need something to keep the chill 
From freezing our own free will 
We're teasing at war like children 
Love is the one solution 
Seeing ourselves inside 
Our enemies need for shelter 
Same winter wind that's blowing 
Deep down inside we know


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;LTQcN4xS9EE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTQcN4xS9EE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

[yt]ETO4Qo-yXIU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 3, 2014)

The ultimate beasts of rock
[video=youtube_share;4qhxvnMDf2E]http://youtu.be/4qhxvnMDf2E[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

[yt]erukHUyLQcA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Lkcd1aDXD7U]http://youtu.be/Lkcd1aDXD7U[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

[yt]qQID9pJCvvs[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;h71NBBbOjmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h71NBBbOjmw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 4, 2014)

[yt]7anB-4u__6U[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9sTQ0QdkN3Q]http://youtu.be/9sTQ0QdkN3Q[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;EcdbfO4k4yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdbfO4k4yU[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 5, 2014)

Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together And Grooving With A Pict

Yes.

[video=youtube;9nF1eX2TmjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nF1eX2TmjY[/video]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;pUjE9H8QlA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUjE9H8QlA4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 5, 2014)

[yt]HxoWetHN_AA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dR7xBj0bDD8]http://youtu.be/dR7xBj0bDD8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 5, 2014)

^ Kreator. ^_^ 

Yes.

[yt]ay8SxiZ_wtk[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mKH_XpNZcqI]http://youtu.be/mKH_XpNZcqI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;KrMVj0zd9mM]http://youtu.be/KrMVj0zd9mM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;CXY1HIdsmf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXY1HIdsmf8[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;h1l4pDXbkic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1l4pDXbkic&amp;list=FLarlle8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw&amp;  index=95[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;27Sn-thv4iM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Sn-thv4iM&index=1&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GcHL8efKKPE]http://youtu.be/GcHL8efKKPE[/video]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;K1Z4_F0p6dE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Z4_F0p6dE[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 8, 2014)

It's been 4 years since I was listening to them for the last time...

[video=youtube;AXxnwbziTvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXxnwbziTvQ[/video]

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HWR4GHk0ho


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a crush on somebody who has a crush on my ex girlfriend's brother. So this song is really fitting.

[video=youtube;E0LAs7X5ybE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybE[/video]


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;vvNteLAyfds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvNteLAyfds[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;KDMvN45sjo4]http://youtu.be/KDMvN45sjo4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 8, 2014)

[yt]ep2rgAOelU0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 9, 2014)

Puto dinero! Puto dinero!
[video=youtube_share;C6JD01Nl3GU]http://youtu.be/C6JD01Nl3GU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;WyRbINlSTAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyRbINlSTAE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;EBGvtkVVas0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBGvtkVVas0[/video]


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;pBXniiEgmMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXniiEgmMk[/video]

bitch caught a body BOUT A WEEK AGOOO


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

[yt]-Fdlh5Xv6_k[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QZFCeaewCSU]http://youtu.be/QZFCeaewCSU[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;8TtL3AyBHP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TtL3AyBHP0&amp;list=FLarlle8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw&amp;  index=11&amp;spfreload=10%20Message%3A%20Unexpected%20  end%20of%20input%20(url%3A%20https%3A%2F%2Fwww.you  tube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D8TtL3AyBHP0%26list%3DFLarll  e8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw%26index%3D11)[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;zKckKBYmN_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKckKBYmN_4&amp;index=9&amp;list=UUs6q6rrHhqiq8FSH  42DGuDw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 11, 2014)

CHAOS IS MY LIFE!
[video=youtube_share;hzIFIfibsC0]http://youtu.be/hzIFIfibsC0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

[yt]BiSnI8vyxx0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;scyC9A6o_Ts]http://youtu.be/scyC9A6o_Ts[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

[yt]d4WlqxPzQ28[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;DjVAccCjCPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjVAccCjCPk&index=10&list=PL7D3714705FE7676F[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

[yt]ZtTDKsT-1Fk[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

[yt]53qeiAVjHQU[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 14, 2014)

Probably the weirdest thing I'll ever post, but whatever I love it.

[video=youtube;TzCNMXRrbEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzCNMXRrbEs[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;6Ogz7NhQKTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ogz7NhQKTM&amp;list=FLarlle8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw&amp;  index=18&amp;spfreload=10%20Message%3A%20Unexpected%20  end%20of%20input%20(url%3A%20https%3A%2F%2Fwww.you  tube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6Ogz7NhQKTM%26list%3DFLarll  e8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw%26index%3D18)[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

[yt]dFSm9vfwtNw[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 14, 2014)

^that song title made me think of this.

[video=youtube;dYBZMRWcEBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBZMRWcEBk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

^That may be the single greatest thing i've ever seen.

[yt]tmnXqjM4v0g[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

[yt]Ujo_TZul9JM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone feel like crying?
[video=youtube;kua_iJ4bAmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kua_iJ4bAmo[/video]
Out of character for me, I know.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 19, 2014)

^ No but i do feel like Clutch.

[yt]qwDLB8fFsgE[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;JTEFKFiXSx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEFKFiXSx4[/video]


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;dd3btVhwr48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd3btVhwr48[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;h_22JjF0bgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_22JjF0bgA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;0oexMqEvJzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oexMqEvJzk[/video]


----------



## Oreo (Oct 19, 2014)

Roger Waters - What God Wants
[video]www.youtube.com/embed/BtcY8iY6jO4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;VLMF5GM0Kt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;HrPm-TAoRLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrPm-TAoRLM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;dBdbr7SzMZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBdbr7SzMZc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;qAMxr7JwxN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAMxr7JwxN4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice hybrid
[video=youtube;E1yrR05CAMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1yrR05CAMU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 20, 2014)

Death Angel...again...

But that acoustic outro = <3

[video=youtube;16Uw91psNAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Uw91psNAY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GUZ5gGO0_Pw]http://youtu.be/GUZ5gGO0_Pw[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 20, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> [video=youtube;JTEFKFiXSx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEFKFiXSx4[/video]


Now that was quite interesting, i'd really like to hear more stuff like that. Have you ever listened to any Sunn O)))?

Anyway, here's a song that i'm definitely posting completely randomly that has absolutely no subtext whatsoever.

[yt]0WGVgfjnLqc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;GJmqKovVCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJmqKovVCjQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 20, 2014)

[yt]HDoKyzHzP14[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;QY15oP3vvWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY15oP3vvWk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 21, 2014)

NSFW
[video=youtube;0jfU7pw76ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jfU7pw76ZE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 22, 2014)

[yt]qYTXNyZrqYo[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;oePrtEMmX9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oePrtEMmX9Y[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Oct 22, 2014)

K-Pop > J-Pop
_
Come at me weaboos_

[video=youtube;Ahif51hqeA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahif51hqeA8[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;EYR2RUC7ZoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYR2RUC7ZoI&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 22, 2014)

[yt]-qn-SSU71jw[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 22, 2014)

Double posting because Clutch.

[yt]x8ZFlGJkyt0[/yt]

^_^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2014)

While playing something that sounds sort of like Alanis Morisette's "Uninvited" sans rhythm
[video=youtube;dcCGAzkKj0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcCGAzkKj0w[/video]
(It's just a drone)


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

*EIGHTIES SYNTH*

[yt]QpDn4-Na5co[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 23, 2014)

[yt]XfC-HBfTQGU[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;mREi_Bb85Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mREi_Bb85Sk&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hXFS598yC4g]http://youtu.be/hXFS598yC4g[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;pjJnIdOvdds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjJnIdOvdds[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;ScUP6MKmXpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScUP6MKmXpg[/video]
Nothing but Nils Frahm for days.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2014)

Having a rather chill day today, so it's a little tamer than my usual fare, but this.

[video=youtube;Fd9ohpDDCRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zXpL_9BIJH8]http://youtu.be/zXpL_9BIJH8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

What else.

[yt]tNz3I1PN1Ts[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QxUClvLGvDo]http://youtu.be/QxUClvLGvDo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

[yt]BMcVxWtELj0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;Mj4z2Y1y2Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj4z2Y1y2Ak[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CMX2lPum_pg]http://youtu.be/CMX2lPum_pg[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 25, 2014)

[yt]tNUBRormypA[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;6l6vqPUM_FE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6vqPUM_FE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mIBTg7q9oNc]http://youtu.be/mIBTg7q9oNc[/video]


----------



## deeryme (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jARQmQcQnEQ]http://youtu.be/jARQmQcQnEQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2014)

"repeated 15 times"
[yt]qyFLuTZnXpI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;xAM6mG6BWjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAM6mG6BWjw[/video]


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2014)

[yt]QhoBvR1e7tA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;olb-X9dA4y8]http://youtu.be/olb-X9dA4y8[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;TWhncFs6uP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWhncFs6uP8&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9E6b3swbnWg]http://youtu.be/9E6b3swbnWg[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

The good left undone-rise against

Before that: Gone forever-three days grace


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;eVH1Y15omgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVH1Y15omgE[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Airplanes-feat. Hayley Williams an B.O.B


----------



## KyryK (Oct 28, 2014)

[yt]yE2ulYKK56U[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IGMabBGydC0]http://youtu.be/IGMabBGydC0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

[yt]HQO4ac6nHS4[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

I was just posting this on another thread, but got caught up and I have to listen to it again in its entirety
[video=youtube;juOB-IbCwJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juOB-IbCwJc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;xpvdAJYvofI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpvdAJYvofI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 31, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FMFHao3w5Ak]http://youtu.be/FMFHao3w5Ak[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;rcMWM7U1xyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcMWM7U1xyA[/video]


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;vyGzPmgR1QY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyGzPmgR1QY[/video]


----------



## Domino369 (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;hqYMQhx2ZR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqYMQhx2ZR4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;6DWRpNoP46U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DWRpNoP46U&amp;index=4&amp;list=PL58DB513541759CC  D[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;rgwmnCMpGKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgwmnCMpGKw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

[yt]eZvTULMfNfg[/yt]


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;4Lf020Uv5Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lf020Uv5Qk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GUZ5gGO0_Pw]http://youtu.be/GUZ5gGO0_Pw[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;5pKTEKx-w-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pKTEKx-w-Q[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

[yt]RWmqfyE4M6o[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;MfZ6JJDbKz8]http://youtu.be/MfZ6JJDbKz8[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;pnyT0n_nOxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnyT0n_nOxw&amp;list=PLA1FFCDCBB230F81C&amp;index=  4&amp;spfreload=1[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

[yt]QEC5YurXKX8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZmzUr_qBzCE]http://youtu.be/ZmzUr_qBzCE?list=PLilpLmuj7OL__xEP57Sxn-_rcERqDhQRd[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

[yt]FYd85Z2IiHU[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;P5i9ZwqZrYk]http://youtu.be/P5i9ZwqZrYk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

Simply righteous
[video=youtube;iiFdrepnhX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiFdrepnhX4[/video]
I'd allow myself a tear if I were alone


----------



## KyryK (Nov 4, 2014)

[yt]tGvwOQaSPgw[/yt]


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

Peter Griffin singing "Surfin' Bird"


----------



## KyryK (Nov 4, 2014)

[yt]wVGyXpNE28k[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 5, 2014)

fuck yeah
[video=youtube_share;hWrwloX6H9U]http://youtu.be/hWrwloX6H9U[/video]


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 6, 2014)

Pegasus Fantasy by Make-Up


----------



## KyryK (Nov 6, 2014)

[yt]uYIq2V8HpJk[/yt]

Can't believe i forgot about this guy for so long.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 6, 2014)

All the Lauri TÃ¤hkÃ¤ I can get my hands on.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;90j7UclJfC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90j7UclJfC8[/video]
One of the most misleading band names I have heard. 
Quite the interesting variety in the album and I like them experimenting new styles of music.


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;1AY8XwTLxnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AY8XwTLxnU[/video]
This is my most favorite song done by Hironobu Kageyama!


----------



## Feste (Nov 7, 2014)

*clap* *clap*

[video=youtube;anLfoy2XsFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 7, 2014)

[yt]z7G7iYCxK9U[/yt]


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;zVZMl2jYonA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVZMl2jYonA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 7, 2014)

[yt]1EdQFQ9sIB8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]http://youtu.be/SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 7, 2014)

[yt]lAc8xRev5L8[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;MI_HpgTrtVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI_HpgTrtVs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

[yt]L7PlDpAnsqQ[/yt]


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;YCTxjeA2Fw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCTxjeA2Fw0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

[yt]eBCRasqPuaQ[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;GsG_I7nFO9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsG_I7nFO9U[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

[yt]326WpN3wMUo[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 8, 2014)

Ya ya ya ya vamos ya ya vamos vamos ya!
[video=youtube_share;jnAWYngqRX8]http://youtu.be/jnAWYngqRX8[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;Yu8W01gWAl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8W01gWAl8[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;zbG0k3RyVr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbG0k3RyVr0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 9, 2014)

[yt]r4GGbrziz6Q[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> uluili


http://uliu.li/

[video=youtube;261UyBnXrP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=261UyBnXrP4[/video]
Cherrypicking lyrics but damn do I like this song.

"Conquer your fears
Surpass your weaknesses
withstand the fall and stand up again..
deus ex machina
..As a father-head of all of us
your flame will forge our hearts even in oblivion.

Prometheus
As a giant standing tall..
..As your breed we are bound to fall
but our light will scare the darkness"

inb4 "wah wah dark n' edgy kid". I like this stuff every now and then.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2014)

1ns4n1ty!
[video=youtube_share;PXc-_7P-uO8]http://youtu.be/PXc-_7P-uO8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 9, 2014)

[yt]A8ORezQJBnY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;byTNVYOVxdQ]http://youtu.be/byTNVYOVxdQ[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;obiChPNqQeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obiChPNqQeI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;TC7LyI1GVYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC7LyI1GVYw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 10, 2014)

[yt]lFEDhm3dWkY[/yt]


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Qh7y-RXMOAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh7y-RXMOAA[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;mjnVN6-Wx08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjnVN6-Wx08[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;VfugvOBpAws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfugvOBpAws[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 11, 2014)

[yt]xP_9mTfXA38[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;nnxPKY7NSoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnxPKY7NSoM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 11, 2014)

[yt]f9GTNZDevVI[/yt]


----------



## Coffox (Nov 11, 2014)

Was on reddit when someone mentioned "Quentin Tarantino flick" alongside "Dennis the Fox"

and WOW did i find my new music to listen to. Im usually into all aspects of Electronic but i can always appreciate other forms of expression. (80's synth will remain in my heart)

Dennis the Fox - Piledriver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loFJtsSQSdA


----------



## KyryK (Nov 11, 2014)

[yt]eIZNb96EQJ8[/yt]


----------



## Ieono (Nov 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;LPFgBCUBMYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPFgBCUBMYk[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;eebzVpqm7-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eebzVpqm7-s[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

[yt]87ZaHlrkFc8[/yt]


Wolveon said:


> [video=youtube;eebzVpqm7-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eebzVpqm7-s[/video]


You've just reminded me that i need to steal my friend's copy of Blood Mountain...also that i need to get my hands on everything Mastodon's ever released. ^_^


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Usually, I'm not into the whole pop scene; but the colors and animation were too good to pass up!

[video=vimeo;110478181]http://vimeo.com/110478181[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;6BTdQuVTbic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BTdQuVTbic[/video]

My ears!


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

[yt]-y8-Ql00NyU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dviXRAedmmA]http://youtu.be/dviXRAedmmA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 13, 2014)

[yt]Tkit6DB57rc[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Usually, I'm not into the whole pop scene; but the colors and animation were too good to pass up!



I saw a preview for this a long time ago, it seems it's out now. It's very well done and I love how stylized the whole thing is.
It's no wonder either, it's made by the same person who draws Zoophobia.
[video=youtube;zQlkELG-aQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQlkELG-aQk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 13, 2014)

[yt]BnFJ2ZaQY-k[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;S5qb6UcLTJ0]http://youtu.be/S5qb6UcLTJ0[/video]
Off the new album


It's louder than words
The sum of our parts
The beat of our hearts
Is louder than words
Louder than words


----------



## KyryK (Nov 14, 2014)

[yt]KXgs3RHGJpY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2014)

The intended message was good, but it was diminished by the comedy
[video=youtube;J7lVsGHI3AE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7lVsGHI3AE[/video]
Still better than ST V


----------



## KyryK (Nov 14, 2014)

[yt]kHxiouKy8Ho[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

All the melodysheep things! \o/


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

[yt]3ePGo0wY1bE[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;a_tfq0qTDDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_tfq0qTDDE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

[yt]kTNz1XJoSxA[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;WhLDse5R8dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhLDse5R8dQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

[yt]6GRLRm9oKUM[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;G6V4zbDDWms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6V4zbDDWms[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;DHEOF_rcND8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;H0lG7kAEYIk]http://youtu.be/H0lG7kAEYIk[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q8k3qB61lhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8k3qB61lhk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

[yt]MlIihkbbUZM[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZT2z0nrsQ8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT2z0nrsQ8o[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

[yt]CuEz_HvBqZ0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;04mfKJWDSzI]http://youtu.be/04mfKJWDSzI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

[yt]0J9MDi-Twuw[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2014)

I remember this from French class
[video=youtube;F5riJBWlSuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5riJBWlSuE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;bvfhgH3RbzM]http://youtu.be/bvfhgH3RbzM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 17, 2014)

[yt]HpwHtUtpQhI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VOnhuMc2Vlc]http://youtu.be/VOnhuMc2Vlc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 17, 2014)

[yt]x-Kj46tkJOg[/yt]


----------



## Ieono (Nov 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;OmLxLA0DzX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLxLA0DzX8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 17, 2014)

[yt]QuS_nji8eC4[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WCHKlEFQ2uo]http://youtu.be/WCHKlEFQ2uo[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;x1YkHJJi-tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1YkHJJi-tc[/video]


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;I2mK-Ql9r1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2mK-Ql9r1Y[/video]

:3


----------



## Oreo (Nov 18, 2014)

Pink Floyd binge ATM to remember those lost...


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Nov 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;tUltTV3t4OM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUltTV3t4OM[/video]
This.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gzoEK545j64]http://youtu.be/gzoEK545j64[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Fffff the damn Dragon Age Inquisition trailer has this looping endlessly in my mind, so I gotta loop it endlessly in real life. C:

[video=youtube;hxU52jJs0co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxU52jJs0co[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;1tXUxVWtyaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tXUxVWtyaU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 19, 2014)

[yt]KxcP7TRY178[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3qVPNONdF58]http://youtu.be/3qVPNONdF58[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 19, 2014)

Valooooooor! Valoooooor!
[video=youtube_share;cKMWP9HMIQI]http://youtu.be/cKMWP9HMIQI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 19, 2014)

[yt]W7SFcB0vOhQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2014)

Buttsex anthem
[video=youtube;Mln0RciE2o0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 19, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Buttsex anthem


*Ahem*

[yt]LmXMy4p5Mto[/yt]


----------



## Coffox (Nov 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a69QQwI6F4w

I first heard it in the gametrailer for recently new indie game 'This war of mine' (which is a dramatic war survival game in a different concept as you are the victim of a war conflict)

Wow i really like this sound.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 19, 2014)

Currently listening to my wife play Hyrule Warriors. Rocking it with Sheik.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 19, 2014)

[yt]apqWcw0_K3Y[/yt]


----------



## Oreo (Nov 19, 2014)

The new Floyd album The Endless River


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8_5U0M9ErGA]http://youtu.be/8_5U0M9ErGA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

I sang this once
[video=youtube;NNiie_zmSr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNiie_zmSr8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

[yt]CTzKhMRA8bc[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 20, 2014)

Just discovered this artist today.

[yt]xphZkAiJve0[/yt]


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 20, 2014)

Carry on my wayward son by Kansas   such a good song!!!


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

[yt]2DPF_pWIy3w[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;_n9prNixjbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n9prNixjbg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mMWBh0B9F0M]http://youtu.be/mMWBh0B9F0M[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

[yt]RJMiAK5lqK4[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;uVXNj5j43Bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVXNj5j43Bg[/video]

I want to see a band play this live. This is such a badass tune.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

[yt]IJbqhbxuDKE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

I experienced a weird emotional swing trying to play along with this. 
[video=youtube;kHFbzaf8FX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHFbzaf8FX8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

[yt]OmgoGCSQ_A4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;AX75kH0qp_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX75kH0qp_Q[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

^Thanks to that song i'm now gonna listen to everything you post here. ^_^

[yt]UIVe-rZBcm4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

^That was one of the songs I was playing while working on my last submission^

These guys are definitely my favorite band
[video=youtube;egx4Avl_J6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egx4Avl_J6o[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

^I can see why, i'll definitely be checking out more of their stuff in the future. Can you rec any of their albums to start with?

[yt]EGWuUbyXViY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

^ I'd start with their first studio album, "Pungent Effulgent"^
[video=youtube;_ElORM9O-0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElORM9O-0U[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

^Thanks man, i'll be listening to it as soon as this album's over.

[yt]yLKB9huoTkU[/yt]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;FCLAt0UTE8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCLAt0UTE8w[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]d6f8BGV7icU[/yt]


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mv4cx3C3SZ4]http://youtu.be/mv4cx3C3SZ4[/video]

This recording sounds a little fast to me.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;6WHdNub6Agk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WHdNub6Agk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]tGvwOQaSPgw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

Ska/hardcore band from my country

http://www.carminaburana.com.ar/


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]Xcq_asnJNfM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HGJYGlCx3Lw]http://youtu.be/HGJYGlCx3Lw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]IHlIpmgVbE4[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

BRING THAT BEAT BACK!
[video=youtube_share;N08hvOQ4qGE]http://youtu.be/N08hvOQ4qGE[/video]
The agression level of this album is so fucking high


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]BA18oKFDW5c[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;Xc-2eO8FJzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc-2eO8FJzk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]Zo8QT0qnnyw[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;-jix8bSotZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jix8bSotZ4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;L397TWLwrUU]http://youtu.be/L397TWLwrUU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]-r_ERaQGmYc[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gQWY-JOhF2I]http://youtu.be/gQWY-JOhF2I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 22, 2014)

[yt]CJs3xqZ3RtU[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EU4L6THYAbM]http://youtu.be/EU4L6THYAbM[/video]


----------



## Baz (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;I_P-YNJIdNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_P-YNJIdNc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 22, 2014)

I! despise! Takers and the apathetic, cold-hearted, under-educated and unsympathetic!
I! despise! Self-fulfilling egocentrics, self-righteous shallow-minded, ignorant and phallocentric!
[video=youtube_share;olb-X9dA4y8]http://youtu.be/olb-X9dA4y8[/video]


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rq1Iv3DkwVs]http://youtu.be/rq1Iv3DkwVs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;vldh7oQD-a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldh7oQD-a4[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;wHF553uUT08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHF553uUT08[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;DDKsk9oTOPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDKsk9oTOPc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;quxTnEEETbo]http://youtu.be/quxTnEEETbo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 23, 2014)

[yt]lZpGP6UN85Q[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;7qcVtEy6G1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qcVtEy6G1Q[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zucBfXpCA6s]http://youtu.be/zucBfXpCA6s[/video]


----------



## Baz (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;okQRnHvw3is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okQRnHvw3is[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 23, 2014)

[yt]RTwglvfBDok[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;e4dT8FJ2GE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4dT8FJ2GE0&list=FLarlle8JgE5k26Y83wIj8Vw&  index=69[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 23, 2014)

[yt]wiwAv7QlFZA[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;kCRwTnn66lw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCRwTnn66lw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 23, 2014)

[yt]4naoVjdFxCA[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;OYIsa_u_C-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYIsa_u_C-s[/video]

One of the g.o.a.t's


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

[yt]KHZcRjfIrwM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;IZeO1ByUN0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZeO1ByUN0Q[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

[yt]maQQWjel83o[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Nov 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;J68XhyH97BA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J68XhyH97BA[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

http://music.biggiantcircles.com/album/the-glory-days

very good album


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;G7Oo6h3L0cs]http://youtu.be/G7Oo6h3L0cs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 25, 2014)

[yt]dhvEIoZDodY[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;i_xFOmYxKYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_xFOmYxKYw[/video]
/ERBfangirl
Not sure how I feel about the Legos though.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 25, 2014)

[yt]hXlzci1rKNM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Not really a fan of Guetta but I like this song =)
[video=youtube_share;QSwilU0kJF0]http://youtu.be/QSwilU0kJF0[/video]


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;oLMU90Aa2Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLMU90Aa2Oo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 26, 2014)

[yt]QBzVeWgyrDw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FY5bCdrFPrs]http://youtu.be/FY5bCdrFPrs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 26, 2014)

[yt]YrfZdv4PEXI[/yt]


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 26, 2014)

Silence. Sweet, sweet silence.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 26, 2014)

[yt]4zLfCnGVeL4[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;pewRDWTjfR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pewRDWTjfR0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 26, 2014)

[yt]kr_gROZmTtA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2014)

Sickest version
[video=youtube_share;mc9aEltiOBM]http://youtu.be/mc9aEltiOBM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

^_^

[yt]VyKi2I0m08w[/yt]

\m/^_^\m/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2014)

The song is actually called Brotherman Bill, but, I just wanted to link a video with that song to go with it because it's like audiovisual crack.
[video=youtube;WcaGGCf5TPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcaGGCf5TPE[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 27, 2014)

[yt]aBxfAs_skMA[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

Haven't listened to this one in a while
[video=youtube;9E2pRByv1ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E2pRByv1ug[/video]


----------



## Baz (Nov 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;cNf3eHJGe70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNf3eHJGe70[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

[yt]aro3_FZYu7U[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7Oll2BY3bb4]http://youtu.be/7Oll2BY3bb4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cfI8o_hzaDk]http://youtu.be/cfI8o_hzaDk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

[yt]sJ3kVtd2CCA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

But don't, Give up! Because the music do â™ªâ™«â™ªâ™«
[video=youtube_share;F68owXsix9A]http://youtu.be/F68owXsix9A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

[yt]oeNAmHSnoH8[/yt]


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;xzHQgxBmzMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzHQgxBmzMw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

[yt]lFEDhm3dWkY[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 28, 2014)

shut up NAAAAAAHHH Not even sorry I LOVE THIS fffff
Ahem. 

[video=youtube;e-ORhEE9VVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 28, 2014)

[yt]wF1EuHzrF9c[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xQaMdGacMxE]http://youtu.be/xQaMdGacMxE[/video]


----------



## Baz (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;xd0TGfZSACI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd0TGfZSACI[/video]


----------



## Booker (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;s0kqobQRcUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=s0kqobQRcUo[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh god why.


----------



## Booker (Nov 28, 2014)

HAHA was playing Willam Belli vids to annoy my roomie and I get a kick out of this mix.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 28, 2014)

Booker said:


> HAHA was playing Willam Belli vids to annoy my roomie and I get a kick out of this mix.



You must really hate your roommate 0_0


----------



## KyryK (Nov 28, 2014)

[yt]Gcv4wgm-e7g[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;h2YgZX9Thm0]http://youtu.be/h2YgZX9Thm0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 28, 2014)

[yt]iQA_vF94qWw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2014)

Some psychobilly from my homecountry, pity for those who don't understand spanish
[video=youtube_share;aHsF5AYn0jI]http://youtu.be/aHsF5AYn0jI?list=PLJ9q3xuMhsVzwvcm-MBFdg1LfjMT2Cv3F[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q75jPc_0vEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q75jPc_0vEE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 28, 2014)

[yt]epS_gIQlKiI[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Newest Blackout/Black Sun Empire podcast

[video=youtube;8zLJS8bvLEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLJS8bvLEE[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Booker said:


> HAHA was playing Willam Belli vids to annoy my roomie and I get a kick out of this mix.


I love Willam. C: 
This one is my favorite. 

[video=youtube;JKbHCi5rBpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKbHCi5rBpI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;seNrC4_5Xxs]http://youtu.be/seNrC4_5Xxs[/video]


----------



## Shade_Winters (Nov 29, 2014)

[h=1]Don Omar - Danza Kuduro ft. Lucenzo[/h]Can't get enough of this song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zp1TbLFPp8


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2014)

They call it 'black' or 'satanic' metal, but it's actually pretty righteous in its message
[video=youtube;Y1cjGK24wYk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1cjGK24wYk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

[yt]Vgn9QU60jcA[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;EzeifvBH_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzeifvBH_cs[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 30, 2014)

[yt]c4ZnXDBBSVM[/yt]

My brother has been getting me interested in System Of A Down lately.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol, Nicholas Cage's son band, it's actually pretty good
[video=youtube_share;cBw_aBuOiVk]http://youtu.be/cBw_aBuOiVk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

[yt]Jz-o1rKa1NI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

Some good old-school blackned thrash metal
[video=youtube_share;A1OqtIqzScI]http://youtu.be/A1OqtIqzScI[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 30, 2014)

[yt]LoheCz4t2xc[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

[yt]FqGOy6YapVw[/yt]


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;JVmFLP2cwbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVmFLP2cwbg[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;k-s51B66Sl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-s51B66Sl4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2014)

They love you, when you are on the covers... If you are not, then they love, another
[video=youtube_share;5R682M3ZEyk]http://youtu.be/5R682M3ZEyk[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 1, 2014)

This is so... beautifully... primitive. Especially drums.

[video=youtube;MD7UxA2N2YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD7UxA2N2YY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> This is so... beautifully... primitive. Especially drums.
> 
> [video=youtube;MD7UxA2N2YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD7UxA2N2YY[/video]



I like that piece of percussion that goes with the pulse, it sounds like a trash can


----------



## Coffox (Dec 1, 2014)

Discovered Fugazi

http://youtu.be/d06_Yl-mHE0


----------



## KyryK (Dec 1, 2014)

[yt]c9kOqVPgOBQ[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Dec 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;siNjaX-h-iE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siNjaX-h-iE[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;R7tjdHBmGd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7tjdHBmGd4&amp;list=RDR7tjdHBmGd4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 2, 2014)

[yt]zYzSN11Jab4[/yt]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;8-hJFoSgXfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-hJFoSgXfM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 3, 2014)

[yt]dR7xBj0bDD8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;h4NlR5KQLQ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4NlR5KQLQ8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 3, 2014)

[yt]09rHDabBQfA[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4mC7j-fxqfs]http://youtu.be/4mC7j-fxqfs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 3, 2014)

[yt]sKiIZQ-LLTU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Nos curtimos a full, nos dijimos adiÃ³s, estuvo todo bien y aÃºn yo te recuerdo!
[video=youtube_share;lckS26UV51o]http://youtu.be/lckS26UV51o[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;ooz3eqWRdlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooz3eqWRdlc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

My favorite anime soundtrack!
[video=youtube;4cy52DulDP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cy52DulDP4&amp;list=PL8350B94B5B92EE2B&amp;index=  16[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 3, 2014)

[yt]b-CF7vfXy2U[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;_1HIegAANIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1HIegAANIk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 4, 2014)

[yt]dewHxzxkAPQ[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Dec 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;7wfYIMyS_dI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 4, 2014)

Found some new prog to me. Has a nice sound sort of similar to Genesis
[video=youtube;VRera802pUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRera802pUU[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UD7qOakvqp8]http://youtu.be/UD7qOakvqp8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 4, 2014)

[yt]YrfZdv4PEXI[/yt]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm listening to Air by Earth. The bird-fart bass drop is always where I start raving


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Dec 4, 2014)

Sullivan king - terminus

http://youtu.be/WzIIc7X0T4I


----------



## KyryK (Dec 4, 2014)

Currently going through the beginning of this thread and listening to everything DarkNoctus and Aeturnus have posted, i've got no idea why i haven't done this before.

[yt]Q8ZIItx_Xpg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2014)

Simple, sad, cathartic. Very approproate to the scene it plays in
[video=youtube;Rbp7kNEHhww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbp7kNEHhww[/video]
I'd better dig through my stuff to see if I still have the DVD.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 4, 2014)

Traven V said:


> _song_



Oh, snap. Your display name is dangerously close to my actual name. Like, literally just swap the _a _and the _e _and you got it. Awesome music, too. Super chill. It reminds me a lot of Led Zepplin.


Here's my current one. The rhythm is pretty soothing, but it's better if you pay attention to the lyrics. 

[video=youtube;z9-eKhCukW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]F4s4UmpSRp0[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2014)

41 year old original press Disneys Robin Hood vinyl soundtrack. Making sure there are no scratches or fuckups before I gift it to one of my roommates for xmas.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;tkXNEmtf9tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DhKHAopx7D0]http://youtu.be/DhKHAopx7D0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]8aKcN8b6UMs[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;zgKazTrhXmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgKazTrhXmI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]xnQwyIxXkQU[/yt]


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]lNt5RNmjEvY[/yt]

I don't even watch the show, but I fucking love this track.


----------



## Baz (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;_unJQgI8D5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_unJQgI8D5E[/video]


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 5, 2014)

"Best Dubstep Ever [Mindfuck Drops]"

Downloaded off ONlineRXD's channel before it got deleted. It might be on OFFlineRXD's tho, he's got all of ONlineRXD's mixes before he deleted when due to YouTube's new copyright bull.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;MeoyOIRIeHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeoyOIRIeHs[/video]

"Pigs we get what pigs deserve."


----------



## alphadawg (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't have a link to it, but Big Bad Wolf by In This Moment is probably the greatest song ever. And the music video is very interesting.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lHvF_ANqAic]http://youtu.be/lHvF_ANqAic[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uf_QhUZX3BM]http://youtu.be/uf_QhUZX3BM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;c3t-0MIy-fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3t-0MIy-fc[/video]
The latter half is just so magnificent.
Also the band is banned in China. Double awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;XPX5gTtBmfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPX5gTtBmfA[/video]


----------



## Feste (Dec 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;zuuObGsB0No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuuObGsB0No[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]JuZiVf6oVDE[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;zSiKETBjARk]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zSiKETBjARk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

[yt]UUFvZ_6nEos[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 6, 2014)

[yt]ONOe7t7Qm8Y[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

[yt]Kge1KOqkAVg[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;OZ3f3S6h2Sw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ3f3S6h2Sw[/video]

Refreshing after last week's concert


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

[yt]ZNpDmKHAjeE[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, Orange Goblin, me gusta.

Continuing with my playlist

[video=youtube;2SAzIE01RQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SAzIE01RQI[/video]

Funny when your substitute nickname is also a name for one of the music bands you like. A lesson to not to take nicknames from the mythology.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

^Now that was fantastic, as soon as this album's over i'm gonna give Itse a listen.

[yt]lFEDhm3dWkY[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like this is turning into a festival of "this" 

I don't know why but first riff reminded me of:

[video=youtube;7kjg4rCGR3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kjg4rCGR3c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

Well a festival isn't complete without something that causes excessive vomiting and diarrhea. :v

Oh and that video of bearded dudes in a forest reminded me of this video of bearded dudes in a forest.

[yt]Wehr4rQ0cw0[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 6, 2014)

Dudes in the forest you say?

[video=youtube;Qvsq6_8Hzo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvsq6_8Hzo8[/video]

Especially 1:45


----------



## Arec (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm in love with guitars.
[video=youtube;TpbZFl0oT-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpbZFl0oT-A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Dudes in the forest you say?
> 
> Especially 1:45


Truly that was the purest expression of black metal i've ever had the pleasure to witness.

Especially at 1:45.

[yt]KXgs3RHGJpY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;09vfa4vuHFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09vfa4vuHFY[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;fc-DgRO1SrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-DgRO1SrQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]ZdFHzaJQEwY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;woAcXSMyCEw]http://youtu.be/woAcXSMyCEw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]cLceVAMzbAs[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;pB9SsI6jZtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB9SsI6jZtI&amp;list=PL30203DF34178ADEE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]Of-NHHmUO0k[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]7FGXwXiYLPI[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]DozVdtbMuM8[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;xMEIedZ8TC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMEIedZ8TC4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]8k_IsvE111A[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm colouring so I need something to synchronize my hand with.

[video=youtube;YbUPYEKLjts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbUPYEKLjts[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Mfx9gUYCy7g]http://youtu.be/Mfx9gUYCy7g[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;qycAC_6Bbto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qycAC_6Bbto[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]L4A-UZMjHWE[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;LtbyamGepu4]http://youtu.be/LtbyamGepu4?list=UUx2GbaV8xVL7uVCQwA-pIyQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

KyryK said:


> [yt]DozVdtbMuM8[/yt]


Damnit i posted the wrong song! ;-;

[yt]OHTLioJGXb4[/yt]


----------



## Baz (Dec 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;jEIm3pe5wbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIm3pe5wbA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

[yt]aKyKVYRHYn8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;H3eL4J-o3Ws]http://youtu.be/H3eL4J-o3Ws[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;H1oORYi8Now]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H1oORYi8Now[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;PoMJ0VkGG1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoMJ0VkGG1c[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SFkANvtxLoY]http://youtu.be/SFkANvtxLoY[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;IXZ3zUx-hTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXZ3zUx-hTA[/video]


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;sXOdn6vLCuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXOdn6vLCuU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CeetS4vERoo]http://youtu.be/CeetS4vERoo[/video]


----------



## Renarde (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;7bOlSReSPwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bOlSReSPwM[/video] <3 <3


----------



## Baz (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;_Zk6eXvCiuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zk6eXvCiuo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 8, 2014)

[yt]myNCe3qLDN4[/yt]


----------



## cinzel (Dec 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INo6e9m6chA


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

What're you doing in my suggestions, Baz?

[video=youtube;3Oy6ZgOKR2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oy6ZgOKR2k&amp;list=PLs7_awFaeFZFcj2TtRxlpunW  94BgiDLuf&amp;index=16[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;PoPL7BExSQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoPL7BExSQU&amp;list=RDFEPFH-gz3wE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 8, 2014)

[yt]PBBSYK20-T0[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;vavZtCtp58E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vavZtCtp58E[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 8, 2014)

[yt]ccVC5MjZEfs[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3X9LvC9WkkQ]http://youtu.be/3X9LvC9WkkQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 9, 2014)

^Favourite classical piece right there man. ^_^

[yt]KK80BuyIi8o[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;JeI4Ft8P7ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeI4Ft8P7ks[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iyd8dY8rRtA]http://youtu.be/iyd8dY8rRtA[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;26p3pIAiA84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26p3pIAiA84[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Currently, listening to the Gorillaz Radio station on Pandora. This lil gem just came on~

[video=youtube;tuK6n2Lkza0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuK6n2Lkza0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;A0Yn72QM-lg]http://youtu.be/A0Yn72QM-lg[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;_eqVlxjbUpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eqVlxjbUpY[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;uQG57-fONPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQG57-fONPI[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;qXcK5L9dVYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXcK5L9dVYA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

[yt]I5AqQ1Z8gZY[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;nftxDrStny8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nftxDrStny8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

^I've messaged you on Steam about some Gmod related thingies btw.

[yt]ZkJHIRwQ_JI[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry I missed them, I wasn't on Steam at the time. Gonna get back to you there. 

[video=youtube;g7xKypq_WBg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7xKypq_WBg[/video]


----------



## grigs (Dec 10, 2014)

Waking up to this, so very relaxing.

[video=youtube;Q2JjJPDz3EE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2JjJPDz3EE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

[yt]Dn6y20N1i4I[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;2HZUGrRhRIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZUGrRhRIg&amp;index=25&amp;list=RDTkIssHw5rao[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

[yt]uLZS7N__744[/yt]


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;eqGDh_QHzT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqGDh_QHzT4[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Eb-p3yIT9uY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb-p3yIT9uY&amp;list=RDTkIssHw5rao&amp;index=27[/video]


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;08-uyfp2iPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08-uyfp2iPM[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;6RvI6ZI2JWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RvI6ZI2JWc[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;p9hoAyx3-0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9hoAyx3-0I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

[yt]0Fju9o8BVJ8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;4HH2c5rgSi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HH2c5rgSi0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0WzG64syKHA]http://youtu.be/0WzG64syKHA[/video]


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;9hpqZn8J85Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hpqZn8J85Y[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;LXLl68Llf8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXLl68Llf8E[/video]

Idk if the official video came out before this but I might say epic masterpiece in music and video.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 11, 2014)

[yt]f-vpAn15-vE[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;j2SNEKHxG7c]http://youtu.be/j2SNEKHxG7c[/video]
Our tails wagged and then fell off
But we just turned back, marched into the sea


----------



## KyryK (Dec 11, 2014)

[yt]pJiTdSqJ3gw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7QU1nvuxaMA]http://youtu.be/7QU1nvuxaMA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 11, 2014)

[yt]7DMCzSmkeHE[/yt]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 11, 2014)

Well someone decided to take LP old style since they became so different.

[video=youtube;sXqFRjWe0Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXqFRjWe0Ic[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IQQlyJjBvcE]http://youtu.be/IQQlyJjBvcE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2014)

Afghan Rubab. I'd trade in a couple of my instruments to get one
[video=youtube;u_17vrLQePE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_17vrLQePE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;k3ChrdJoBCk]http://youtu.be/k3ChrdJoBCk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Zm0S1HAEMfA]http://youtu.be/Zm0S1HAEMfA[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;c33DbNoVtAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33DbNoVtAU[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zb7qbB7nq54]http://youtu.be/zb7qbB7nq54[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;r_HKYuVLRwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_HKYuVLRwA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8-u-bGlYIdE]http://youtu.be/8-u-bGlYIdE[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, my current girlfriend is really awesome and she gave me a few vinyls that she knew I liked. One of them is an original print of the "Mother's Milk" album by the Red Hot Chili Peppers. She also gave me a gold vinyl of Morrison Hotel. But, I'm listening to the Red Hot Chili Peppers right now and the song on the album that's currently playing is this: 




[video=youtube;com9RlBMqmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=com9RlBMqmA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2014)

And in this life like weeds, you're just a rock to me
I could have told you all that I love you
And in the places you go, you'll see the place where you're from
I could have told you all that I love you
And in the faces you meet, you'll see the place where you'll die
I could have told you all that I love you
And on the day that you die, you'll see the people you'd met
I could have told you all that I love you
And in the faces you see, you'll see just who you've been
I wish I could have told you all:
In this life like weeds, eyes need us to see
Hearts need us to bleed, in this life like weeds
You're a rock to me
I know where you're from, but where do you belong?
In this life like weeds, you're the dirt I'll breath
In this life like weeds, you're a rock to me
All this talkin' all the time and the air fills up, up, up
Until there's nothin' left to breathe
And you think you feel most everything
And we know that our hearts are just made out of strings
To be pulled, strings to be pulled
So you think you've figured out everything
But we know that our minds are just made out of strings
To be pulled, strings to be pulled
All this talkin' all the time and the air fills up, up, up
Until there's nothing left to breathe
Up until there's nothin' left to speak.
Up until the better parts of space [video=youtube_share;o3QeEvgMG1s]http://youtu.be/o3QeEvgMG1s[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;U6axVbqRx6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6axVbqRx6w[/video]


----------



## grigs (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;E_aGxxZyRWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_aGxxZyRWg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2XiYUYcpsT4]http://youtu.be/2XiYUYcpsT4[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nOx0J35c8oo]http://youtu.be/nOx0J35c8oo[/video]

Needs a flavor of deep house, just to remember the summer.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Gz2GVlQkn4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz2GVlQkn4Q[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;7LNeMUaJEac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LNeMUaJEac&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;ToYSRker8UM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToYSRker8UM[/video]
Bought this album on a vinyl on impulse today while killing time to see a movie.
This was just sitting there in the store and I just had to get it. 9/10 album, really good stuff.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;M8v-b-dfONk]http://youtu.be/M8v-b-dfONk[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ak1-qLbHHCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak1-qLbHHCM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lfg0_FbIqqw]http://youtu.be/lfg0_FbIqqw[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;hDpc-831GPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs&amp;list=RDhDpc-831GPs#t=0[/video]


----------



## Feste (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;EcNtTm5XEfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcNtTm5XEfY[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;qTCT1ixm7VM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTCT1ixm7VM[/video]


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;6JPYUsRwcys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JPYUsRwcys[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;be7iNHw8QoQ]http://youtu.be/be7iNHw8QoQ[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;9QrCFSJyabs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QrCFSJyabs&amp;list=WL&amp;index=156[/video]


----------



## VolundrEldin (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Wxu02vp_Vm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxu02vp_Vm0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;jLgf1eSPgbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLgf1eSPgbw[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ntqdy0Gm2zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntqdy0Gm2zg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aF01u9-bKOA]http://youtu.be/aF01u9-bKOA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 14, 2014)

[yt]YIdm5hNeymE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;wQ7pEFRDZQ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ7pEFRDZQ8[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;tOC1Z70NknE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOC1Z70NknE[/video]

Great song and album overall.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;LtSBnv-mPtA]http://youtu.be/LtSBnv-mPtA[/video]


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;JelcQ3ijAgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JelcQ3ijAgg[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;08DjMT-qR9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08DjMT-qR9g[/video]


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;PyZc7u3Uz6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyZc7u3Uz6I[/video]


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

Currently playing through the entirety of Bathory's releases yet again.
Right now I'm on the 1991 album Twilight of the Gods.
HAILS QUORTHON


----------



## Traven V (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;bLgkJ5Gtwos]http://youtu.be/bLgkJ5Gtwos[/video]


----------



## Baz (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;YTPHBVxydnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTPHBVxydnI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EiR1hmpk-x4]http://youtu.be/EiR1hmpk-x4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

[yt]TRAAadnpYHs[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;6d6qtfjg_10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d6qtfjg_10[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4ZQu3p-qWF8]http://youtu.be/4ZQu3p-qWF8[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;AqFUkx3-gTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqFUkx3-gTQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;6d6qtfjg_10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d6qtfjg_10[/video]


Now this FAF, this right here, is a glorious post made by someone with impeccable taste in music, and yes, i needed to point that out to all of you. 

OT:

[yt]amkiwD6oijs[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6BjSoxG1Upk]http://youtu.be/6BjSoxG1Upk[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cqcXnjAx7dk]http://youtu.be/cqcXnjAx7dk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

[yt]ar7nMRyl32E[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Wp_Now6WDRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_Now6WDRc[/video]
In a weird way it's growing on me, and this sort of singing isn't even generally my jam.


----------



## Baz (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;IAsrVmVkXFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsrVmVkXFg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;oYjXbf4DXhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYjXbf4DXhM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-WdYo3WlETY]http://youtu.be/-WdYo3WlETY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 17, 2014)

[yt]DrMP-2l0VTc[/yt]


----------



## Rookridge (Dec 17, 2014)

Jay-Z on the run part 2


----------



## KyryK (Dec 17, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/this_is_tides/misguidance-final


----------



## Arec (Dec 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;IQOArnc3vLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQOArnc3vLU&amp;index=43&amp;list=WL[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PKs1ctp91FI]http://youtu.be/PKs1ctp91FI[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Dec 17, 2014)

Estonian punk from the late 80s, gonna see the band live this Friday. Can't wait for it.

[video=youtube;i1dA41rzmY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1dA41rzmY4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Y2e47wBWTV8]http://youtu.be/Y2e47wBWTV8[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ztdoHfbTRsk]http://youtu.be/ztdoHfbTRsk[/video]


----------



## ssyn (Dec 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Vr5yKSOQEck]http://youtu.be/Vr5yKSOQEck[/video]

_â€‹Why are Tasty remixes so awesome? Q.Q_


----------



## KyryK (Dec 17, 2014)

[yt]Oa8AWNZRL7g[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 18, 2014)

Hnnggh

[video=youtube;pKM0PsBbcWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKM0PsBbcWI[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;5pYjwdBmb50]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5pYjwdBmb50[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;A4Pk3W1Yjy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4Pk3W1Yjy0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;8KUiXtz10Ho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KUiXtz10Ho[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;UtF6Jej8yb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtF6Jej8yb4[/video]

It's not about Avicii but about the message, summer lived by this, and hope to do what i can to keep on living by this.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

[yt]NNH6PX-2euM[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;N-hg58QQmdc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-hg58QQmdc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

[yt]sKiIZQ-LLTU[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;Tg0y1uTN8W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg0y1uTN8W0[/video]

wah wah wah wah wah
wah wah waaaaah


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;hWJGKTMp1hQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWJGKTMp1hQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

[yt]yG8cfA3xTDI[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Ro0R_MxwwRs]http://youtu.be/Ro0R_MxwwRs[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/tcjAdiiwNyk

I love game music.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;MkI6ySenf08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkI6ySenf08[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;XFZGzuP07Fg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFZGzuP07Fg[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;egRgweL12Uc]http://youtu.be/egRgweL12Uc[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;UAzXQNQr2n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAzXQNQr2n0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

[yt]U1_pT9wAT8A[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2014)

[yt]4Tr0otuiQuU[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

[yt]LzaIGyWvomk[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qHal84S_XkI]http://youtu.be/qHal84S_XkI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

^Anything from that album gets a this...except Changes. Fuck Changes.

[yt]wF1EuHzrF9c[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;jmp2yJLkfsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmp2yJLkfsc&index=5[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;c50Gcr37RzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c50Gcr37RzQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rTEnnyqA71k]http://youtu.be/rTEnnyqA71k[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]NQxMPiZmyss[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;87bcPisyTHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87bcPisyTHs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]8C7ZMnyZQ_4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EAVIrRmdrPw]http://youtu.be/EAVIrRmdrPw[/video]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;crJ-dSZp52U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crJ-dSZp52U[/video]


----------



## Brass (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Y7QQS5V3cnI]http://youtu.be/Y7QQS5V3cnI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0om_x-PpWqg]http://youtu.be/0om_x-PpWqg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]HES-UeFJPIc[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;be7iNHw8QoQ]http://youtu.be/be7iNHw8QoQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]2Cr6u3p7UVc[/yt]

Fucking amazing album, just listen to that opening riff. ^_^


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;6jC9Ol_cFdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jC9Ol_cFdI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]Fp5pkuejl7w[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YnRhAGTI_fk]http://youtu.be/YnRhAGTI_fk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]lAc8xRev5L8[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;k1-TrAvp_xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1-TrAvp_xs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]JLA_bqd59Lw[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;dpblqkLJkbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpblqkLJkbo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]VxBfGbE4Ttc[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;Yl8RbU1hXuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl8RbU1hXuQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DuQFnVKrHuY]http://youtu.be/DuQFnVKrHuY[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;IKjJ6DQF7xY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKjJ6DQF7xY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 21, 2014)

[yt]3qdk5OhpULs[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jGdlRtR2z3E]http://youtu.be/jGdlRtR2z3E[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 21, 2014)

[yt]lAc8xRev5L8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Ps0MfBG5-Uo]http://youtu.be/Ps0MfBG5-Uo[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;u6FUdrQlweY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6FUdrQlweY[/video]


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;gD9TRepGRUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD9TRepGRUk[/video]

This has been stuck in my head for days...


----------



## Arec (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;i9IixYR_p-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9IixYR_p-4&amp;list=PLS7pGaPiTpwWTAOrWLKuTAmmLGnVJIC0L&amp;index=  7[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0zHmYpqxVko]http://youtu.be/0zHmYpqxVko[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dszf8HAHHAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dszf8HAHHAs[/video]


----------



## BJbear2001 (Dec 22, 2014)

Foreground Eclipse- "Oath of Allegiance"

[video=youtube_share;ujEHONbQMWs]http://youtu.be/ujEHONbQMWs?list=PLoYeYjxTCaOLn5fEeu0TQMr-Hiz2clFdP[/video]


----------



## Brass (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;_QCbDX2FnsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QCbDX2FnsM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;Pjjz3Plvq9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjjz3Plvq9I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

[yt]YrfZdv4PEXI[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2HMhfdfxR98]http://youtu.be/2HMhfdfxR98[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 22, 2014)

Hellwitch "8/4/04, Rehearsal ,Tamarac, FL"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4emWZBSEIQY]http://youtu.be/4emWZBSEIQY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

[yt]Wbqv5dBgB7Q[/yt]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;-w2m-TeLi6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w2m-TeLi6I[/video]

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 23, 2014)

Run the Jewels 2


----------



## Scumboogie (Dec 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;GXoZsgNHquM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXoZsgNHquM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 23, 2014)

[yt]48S2ldHK1Tk[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 24, 2014)

A furry here introduced me to this band, not bad goes great with my depression. XD <3

[video=youtube_share;BGHlZwMYO9g]http://youtu.be/BGHlZwMYO9g[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1ysgG3zNUOg]http://youtu.be/1ysgG3zNUOg[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;eFO0Xo9TZ54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFO0Xo9TZ54[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 24, 2014)

[yt]qLJjpQxShuM[/yt]


----------



## DHC (Dec 24, 2014)

Almost whole previous page fits perfectly to my taste. Nice. :v

[video=youtube;mbYoYGebcU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbYoYGebcU4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 24, 2014)

[yt]8BB1VFaLe_Y[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;HT89yLl-cOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT89yLl-cOA[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;kgqDtU8BXf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgqDtU8BXf0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BGBM5vWiBLo]http://youtu.be/BGBM5vWiBLo[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 25, 2014)

More or less my christmas jam
[video=youtube;lRqY5NPo8Ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRqY5NPo8Ac[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_yNAABKD4IA]http://youtu.be/_yNAABKD4IA[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;bWXazVhlyxQ]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]


----------



## Arec (Dec 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;JskztPPSJwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JskztPPSJwY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> [video=youtube;bWXazVhlyxQ]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]



Fuck yes


----------



## Scumboogie (Dec 26, 2014)

Little depressing maybe, but it's a christmas song nonetheless.

[video=youtube;uOUwHLIkCWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOUwHLIkCWI[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;hRUAbEKiIRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRUAbEKiIRI[/video]


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 26, 2014)

Anime songs (geez, I feel very gay after seeing the previous songs)

Specifically Hare Hare Yukai, right now
[video=youtube;_indP8fT494]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_indP8fT494[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

New Blackout Podcast.

[video=youtube;wlr-gxpmvyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlr-gxpmvyc[/video]

I was waiting for it for a whole month. And now I'll need to wait another month for the next one. So far... I'm kinda dissapointed. I really liked the direction they went in 33, 34 and 35. Okay, just needed to wait till the 5:00 :3 Almost perfect.





Scumboogie said:


> Little depressing maybe, but it's a christmas song nonetheless.



Huh? How'd it come I didn't know that one?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;i3lU_WvSGRM]http://youtu.be/i3lU_WvSGRM[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;bDmNK1GK1_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDmNK1GK1_k[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZGajH7SlYGo]http://youtu.be/ZGajH7SlYGo[/video]


----------



## Gamburz (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;FO9IR5D1koQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO9IR5D1koQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HU4IqscMvG8]http://youtu.be/HU4IqscMvG8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 28, 2014)

[yt]nA6cEswpnm8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;P2wNAWBPFiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2wNAWBPFiI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 28, 2014)

[yt]W9kMoN7hmlE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;mz7bqxeVgNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz7bqxeVgNw[/video]


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 28, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## KyryK (Dec 28, 2014)

[yt]WAmF8zuk194[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VurhzANQ_B0]http://youtu.be/VurhzANQ_B0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

Didn't know there was an earlier version
[video=youtube;liq-seNVvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liq-seNVvrM[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;5UxHy3pzv30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UxHy3pzv30[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 28, 2014)

Impetigo "8/19/90, Chicago, IL"


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;S6kPXH9HJvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kPXH9HJvE[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 29, 2014)

It will be one of my fav sad songs of all time, so beautiful.

[video=youtube;_QvynPljE_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QvynPljE_k[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ybtw2MRt6-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybtw2MRt6-8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uRXGjzStTfE]http://youtu.be/uRXGjzStTfE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 29, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/apocalypseorchestra/garden-of-earthly-delights


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;bCTies9khqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCTies9khqo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FMFHao3w5Ak]http://youtu.be/FMFHao3w5Ak[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;RVB0-QXYuTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVB0-QXYuTI[/video]

Wonderful album.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;x5RQ2IXPRpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5RQ2IXPRpk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 30, 2014)

[yt]qdeqvhxu7iI[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;-2D49PNdqP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2D49PNdqP8[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;ckNZFZQ2-sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckNZFZQ2-sk&amp;list=RDWVenGkkw5ew&amp;index=19[/video]

Got my nose smashed on this one.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 30, 2014)

Something different, have some Jazz.

[video=youtube;dTt-enL5QVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTt-enL5QVY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Gamburz (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZaWDk5RBM0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaWDk5RBM0I[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;aSNJ00iAZ7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSNJ00iAZ7I[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;ggtg1eawMY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggtg1eawMY4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 31, 2014)

[yt]jBGkPogKFeU[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;_-XaaTqOICU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-XaaTqOICU[/video]

Shoutout to Kit for a great taste in music (Ozric)


----------



## KyryK (Dec 31, 2014)

[yt]LhzOGxXvm3E[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;qKOf0o-jdVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKOf0o-jdVk[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 31, 2014)

'Caro nome', from _Rigoletto_, as performed by Anna Moffo.
[video=youtube;dqJjlWW2URY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqJjlWW2URY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Dec 31, 2014)

[yt]0tLsFsGxLmE[/yt]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;sJ3kVtd2CCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ3kVtd2CCA[/video]

Good ol' Rammstein.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 31, 2014)

It is now time for the German music!!!

[yt]2BqLv2T8vSc[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 1, 2015)

_Eugene Onegin_, by Pyotr Ilich Tchaikovsky (just finished Tatyana's letter scene)
[video=youtube;8N7n4XXR99E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N7n4XXR99E&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;Yk8jV7r6VMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk8jV7r6VMk[/video]
Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;CdD9tw7PejQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdD9tw7PejQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 1, 2015)

[yt]tqac94GlfxY[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 1, 2015)

Some instrumental to tug at the heart strings. Great game too.

[video=youtube;CmVOKYW4lq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmVOKYW4lq4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;StfLy3pzno0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfLy3pzno0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 1, 2015)

[yt]v_Lc2yfuM54[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

South Indian style
[video=youtube;Aph5f0yK-i4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aph5f0yK-i4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 1, 2015)

[yt]HITHygbE_BA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 1, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9olcTJmDphA]http://youtu.be/9olcTJmDphA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 2, 2015)

[yt]75RiHJGfyUE[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

Megadeth - Use the Man


----------



## KyryK (Jan 2, 2015)

[yt]RX7TA3ezjHc[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;1YXn5MOoz14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YXn5MOoz14[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 2, 2015)

[yt]6UQ6QZIGKro[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 2, 2015)

https://psychedeliciousnessmusic.bandcamp.com/track/befriending-inanimate-objects


----------



## KyryK (Jan 2, 2015)

[yt]erukHUyLQcA[/yt]


----------



## Scumboogie (Jan 3, 2015)

Finnish punk from the late 70s.

[video=youtube;benjMWOoD2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=benjMWOoD2g[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 3, 2015)

Savant - Desert Eagle

[video=youtube;FFfGNGo_ze8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFfGNGo_ze8[/video]

If you don't like dubstep don't click on it


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;64st6617wX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64st6617wX8&amp;index=2&amp;list=RDGun0Ic3r2Yk[/video]

I don't know why but I really don't like Finntroll.


----------



## Arec (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;c__noWWtdZg]http://youtu.be/c__noWWtdZg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 3, 2015)

[yt]8-JMZJJMqug[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Jan 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;IQOArnc3vLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQOArnc3vLU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

[yt]0gyd-33hACg[/yt]


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;MXYCD8MVhYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXYCD8MVhYc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

[yt]1ODlhfA14Bs[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;G6vPUubgy_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6vPUubgy_U[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;gi3e7VMQz3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi3e7VMQz3Y[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 5, 2015)

BRITNEY SPEARS 4EVER

[video=youtube;rMy0KPz8Vvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMy0KPz8Vvo&amp;list=RDxyqYJJ2Mo_c&amp;index=23[/video]


----------



## Arec (Jan 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;AB6sOhQan9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB6sOhQan9Y[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;RuCyVv5STCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuCyVv5STCg[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;vnIPvSj0ySk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnIPvSj0ySk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;auLBLk4ibAk]http://youtu.be/auLBLk4ibAk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 6, 2015)

[yt]UaThDIdc7d4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;4oLX5ZATnNI]http://youtu.be/4oLX5ZATnNI[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;V9ljioyR1I0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9ljioyR1I0[/video]

To think that most (if not all) of the songs in this album were improvised. Buckethead is life. <3


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

It isn't metal, classical, 80s' or ebm? Can't be! :U

[video=youtube;ta6h5DCasqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta6h5DCasqE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 6, 2015)

[yt]ro4yhp9L6Ok[/yt]


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;nFZP8zQ5kzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFZP8zQ5kzk[/video]

Aloe Blacc- I need a Dollar


----------



## Macxi (Jan 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;crrEDKaCyAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crrEDKaCyAc[/video]

What I've been listening to at work for the past couple of days, ahaha.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

"All Day" by: Girltalk

https://soundcloud.com/walt74/girl-talk-all-day

I listen to this shit every second of my life, best mix in existence.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, german guitars!

[video=youtube;lQFDEnE9N0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQFDEnE9N0Y&amp;index=3&amp;list=PL4EA28EE99A499D6  2[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex Kapranos is so hot <3 <3 <3
[video=youtube_share;r8k-iy_tWtQ]http://youtu.be/r8k-iy_tWtQ[/video]


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

[yt]YIj8RM4_hhI[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Jan 8, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;UHn9LqtR5Co]http://youtu.be/UHn9LqtR5Co[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 8, 2015)

Still on a RATM kick for some reason...it's kinda weird 

[video=youtube;3L4YrGaR8E4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4YrGaR8E4[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 8, 2015)

My Loud Ass Fan - Shitty Computer

Man, you should hear this 1990s scream.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;v_n4Tv-mpCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_n4Tv-mpCg[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

[yt]6YvXJFh5IuE[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

That good shit


http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Livestream/59844416


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;zXpL_9BIJH8]http://youtu.be/zXpL_9BIJH8[/video]
*nods*


----------



## Kane01 (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;j0gYVCJZkRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0gYVCJZkRc[/video]


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 9, 2015)

The Outside Agency has one of the most interesting and extensive discographies in the world imo. Even when asked to remix one of the most mainstream of recent hardcore tracks, they manage to turn it into a banger of a track without deviating much from the original. It starts out pretty minimal, but builds up to a sick climax.

[video=youtube_share;zBBZl_PyjCc]http://youtu.be/zBBZl_PyjCc?t=2m44s[/video]

Skip to 0:56 for the first build-up, if you wanna skip the intro.

If dubstep/trap influences in hardcore aren't your thing, here, have a legendary hardcore track from 10 years ago:

Ophidian & Tapage - The Mine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys9PBNoBcuE


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 9, 2015)

Slipknot-psychosocial


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 9, 2015)

It's a mix between Ghost Reveries by Opeth and All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone by Explosions in the Sky right now. I don't like listening to singles, they get older that way...

[video=youtube;ZeaXvVLuSJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaXvVLuSJw[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;EdEQkRq_xrw]http://youtu.be/EdEQkRq_xrw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 10, 2015)

[yt]Dw5dX4IE7Zk[/yt]

This song is currently speaking to me far more than it should.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;hkQTWsVKXg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkQTWsVKXg0[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;MDwOJOTvLzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDwOJOTvLzE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 11, 2015)

[yt]cerR9CryOBI[/yt]


----------



## JaneTheKiller (Jan 11, 2015)

Listening to Vocaloid:
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G5b4mRcxreo[/video]

Favorite Vocaloid song ever: (Not on that video)
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RGMO1ko5EuM[/video]

Fave fansong:
[video=youtube;DxoSdxbzyII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxoSdxbzyII[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 12, 2015)

[yt]erukHUyLQcA[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 12, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;lkFMJ4-ai1I]http://youtu.be/lkFMJ4-ai1I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 12, 2015)

^ Yes, that is all.

[yt]gzDqCcTeSmY[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;C_8PUt69rMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_8PUt69rMI[/video]


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 12, 2015)

All hail the 8-bit glory!
[video=youtube;nbAemmNsOTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbAemmNsOTg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 12, 2015)

[yt]khoBkdtU6Rk[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 12, 2015)

WHen you're down, there is nothing better than good (or is it bad?) old gore grind

[video=youtube;s6h1_G1lll0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6h1_G1lll0[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 12, 2015)

For the Nth time this week. Don't send help~~


----------



## KyryK (Jan 12, 2015)

[yt]O-kHB2fWUS8[/yt]


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;5j4l_NdkYMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j4l_NdkYMQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 15, 2015)

[yt]F6gnR2-vDMI[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;jYkXi67IRTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYkXi67IRTo[/video]


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

At this very moment:

[video=youtube;aFUzvbkEvRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUzvbkEvRk[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;TUDN2wccYjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUDN2wccYjw[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 16, 2015)

S.O.B. "Violent Anger"


----------



## Arec (Jan 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;Mf4IxQAxt8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf4IxQAxt8o[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

[yt]D2k4OjSb9tI[/yt]


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Right now, this.
[video=youtube;yJBEIdqyPJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJBEIdqyPJg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

[yt]cF34ze8S51c[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;Fv-HvQvtRcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv-HvQvtRcc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 17, 2015)

[yt]EEEzbFxEbB8[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

[yt]mg9UN4Rb5Uc[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 17, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;FxrDCLrd89w]http://youtu.be/FxrDCLrd89w[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 17, 2015)

[yt]wWCp1EPQjjI[/yt]


----------



## Arec (Jan 17, 2015)

Too many feels involved in this.
[video=youtube;_xAueTwJFV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xAueTwJFV4[/video]


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;tLPZmPaHme0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLPZmPaHme0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 17, 2015)

[yt]VuBRMrLey9c[/yt]


----------



## Dirge (Jan 17, 2015)

At this very moment...

[video=youtube;npuuTBlEb1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npuuTBlEb1U[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Chicken Fried by Zac Brown Band


----------



## KyryK (Jan 17, 2015)

[yt]M3ZhkLUcKT8[/yt]


----------



## Scumboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;cXy6JHYa5Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXy6JHYa5Ks[/video]


----------



## Smudge (Jan 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;g93mz_eZ5N4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g93mz_eZ5N4[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 18, 2015)

Feed Me- "Far Away"

[video=youtube;KTvfwd3JZTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTvfwd3JZTE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 18, 2015)

[yt]hRCvoIT-LwA[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

[yt]PVOkj4gmeU8[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 18, 2015)

[yt]U-VAK0mahJ4[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 21, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;NNojdoI_D_M]http://youtu.be/NNojdoI_D_M[/video]


----------



## Arec (Jan 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;vRpGZwYzDls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRpGZwYzDls[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 21, 2015)

New Blackout. Squeeee!

[video=youtube;rpOCbEj4o-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpOCbEj4o-A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 22, 2015)

Black Sun Empire, that's what they were called! Thank you Ayattar, i've wanted to listen to these guys again for a while but i couldn't remember their bloody name at all. >_<

[yt]BE6wt300Vfw[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Black Sun Empire, that's what they were called! Thank you Ayattar, i've wanted to listen to these guys again for a while but i couldn't remember their bloody name at all. >_<



Not problem! My favourite dnb band. I still can't forgive them for changing the name of the podcast tho.

Atm I'm listening to this

[video=youtube;aqQtnOM87yw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqQtnOM87yw&amp;list=RDaqQtnOM87yw#t=0[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;4UQ30sFUBPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UQ30sFUBPY[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;j0h2u87JwyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0h2u87JwyA[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;TLfKT59dQtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLfKT59dQtw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;7AR8FvyQJJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AR8FvyQJJM[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;8HTgMrgsJ-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HTgMrgsJ-Y[/video]


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;qatmJtIJAPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qatmJtIJAPw[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;UEi_yNAre2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEi_yNAre2I[/video]

Oh god I miss that game. :'C


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;rVj6VF0Doto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVj6VF0Doto[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;SfIT7QQrsqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfIT7QQrsqM[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;6iDQwon_EGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iDQwon_EGw[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;6ugGiQUapew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ugGiQUapew[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 27, 2015)

[yt]SOhefYhG8h0[/yt]


----------



## Torph (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my absolute favs!

[video=youtube;_Jtpf8N5IDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 27, 2015)

[yt]PWZylTw6RGY[/yt]


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 27, 2015)

The video to this song is how I'd imagine furry conventions are as I've never been to one.

[video=youtube;bZBwgz-ANwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBwgz-ANwA[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;38a9ijYI1Bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38a9ijYI1Bg&amp;index=26&amp;list=PL5D0974400E719C  50[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;Kl1rroJOZzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rroJOZzw[/video]

Feanor did nothing wrong

fuck tha valar


----------



## KyryK (Jan 28, 2015)

[yt]XadedzdkP7k[/yt]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;np0solnL1XY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 29, 2015)

http://darkling.darkwizards.com/wang/BronyRadio/2015-01-25_14-00_Pivot (1).mp3


----------



## Hachiro (Jan 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;MYSVMgRr6pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw[/video]

It's one of those songs you listen until you hate..that'll take a while


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;V1bFr2SWP1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## Torph (Jan 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;uJ7pgElCPXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;53UZyE60V1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53UZyE60V1Q[/video]

Love the old-school LOG albums. Raw, Brutal, Awesome.


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;rVxTsXRjNTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxTsXRjNTw[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;HLR5k8jedyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLR5k8jedyc[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 2, 2015)

Bricks + Mortar - No I Won't Go
[video=youtube;FfiShqUq66I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfiShqUq66I[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;VR-H2XzNcQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR-H2XzNcQM[/video]

Can you tell that I like AnCo?


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;hiLHe3mkJf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiLHe3mkJf0[/video]
Lights <3


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;9370NKVD58A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9370NKVD58A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 2, 2015)

[yt]CRA3VgO3Vz0[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;1wYNFfgrXTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;BBm-MGiAgbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBm-MGiAgbw[/video]

_WHEN I'M SLEEEEEEEEEPIIIIIIIIIIIIIING~

_God I love this song. <3


----------



## Traven V (Feb 3, 2015)

Mmm buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh-duh-dah
Duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh-duh-dah

Weâ€™re all goinâ€™, weâ€™re all goinâ€™

Well, the lampshadeâ€™s on fire when the lights go out
The room lit up and we ran about
Well, this is what I really call a party now
Packed up our cars, moved to the next town

Well, the lampshadesâ€™s on fire when the lights go out
This is what I really call a party now
Well, fear makes us really, really run around
This oneâ€™s done so where to now?

Our eyes light up, we have no shame at all
Well you all know what Iâ€™m talkingâ€™ about
Shaved off my eyebrows when I fall to the ground
So I canâ€™t look surprised right now

Pack up again, head to the next place
Where we'll make the same mistakes
Burn it up, or just chop it down
Ah, this one's done so where to now?

Buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh-duh-dah
Duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh-duh-dah

We're all goinâ€™, we're all goinâ€™

Well, the lampshade's on fire when the lights go out
This is what I really call a party now
Well, fear makes us really, really run around
Ah, this one's done so where to now?â€¨

Our eyes light up, we have no shame at all
Well, you all know what I'm talkinâ€™ about
The room lights up, well, we're still dancing around
We're havinâ€™ fun, havinâ€™ some for now

Pack up again, head to the next place
Where we'll make the same mistakes
Open one up and let it fall to the ground
Pile out the door when it all runs out

Buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh, buh-duh-dah
Duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh-duh-dah

We're all goinâ€™, we're all goinâ€™

We have spines in our bones
We'll eat your food, we'll throw stonesâ€¨
Oh, this is how it's always gone
And this is how it's goinâ€™ to go

Well, we're the human race
We're goinâ€™ to party out of this place
And then move on

Tough love

We'll kill you off and then make a clone
Yeah, we got spines, yeah, we have bones
This is how it's always gone
And this is how it's goinâ€™ to go

As our feelings are getting hurt
Ah, we want you to do the work
Our ass looks great inside these jeans
Well, we all just donâ€™t wannaâ€™ clean

Oh, this is how it's always been
And this is how it's goinâ€™ to be
So, you just move on

The airâ€™s on fire so weâ€™re movinâ€™ on
Better find another one â€˜cause this oneâ€™s done
Waitinâ€™ for the magic when the scientists glow
To push, push, push, push, pull us up

Spend some time to float in outer space
Find another planet, make the same mistakes
Our mindâ€™s all shattered when we climb aboard
Hopinâ€™ for the scientists to find another door

[video=youtube_share;ztdoHfbTRsk]http://youtu.be/ztdoHfbTRsk[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 3, 2015)

Just me myself and I ...


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;CqLAwt8T3Ps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqLAwt8T3Ps[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;M9JEPeeohYs]http://youtu.be/M9JEPeeohYs[/video]
I've come down from the upper class to mend your rotten ways.
My father was a man-of-power whom everyone obeyed.
So come on all you criminals! I've got to put you straight 
just like I did with my old man twenty years too late.
Your bread and water's going cold.
Your hair is too short and neat.
I'll judge you all and make damn sure that no-one judges me.

You curl your toes in fun as you smile at everyone, 
you meet the stares, you're unaware that your doings aren't done.
And you laugh most ruthlessly as you tell us what not to be.
But how are we supposed to see where we should run?
I see you shuffle in the courtroom with
your rings upon your fingers 
and your downy little sidies 
and your silver-buckle shoes.
Playing at the hard case, 
you follow the example of the comic-paper idol
who lets you bend the rules.

So!
Come on ye childhood heroes!
Won't you rise up from the pages of your comic-books
your super crooks
and show us all the way.
Well! Make your will and testament. 
Won't you? Join your local government.
We'll have Superman for president
let Robin save the day.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;Gzd8dmFlOQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzd8dmFlOQg[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;F7UtxUlpEP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7UtxUlpEP0[/video]

WORKIN' FOR THE CHURCH WHILE YOUR FAMILY DIES


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;h6ko4w-00Kg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ko4w-00Kg&amp;list=PLDC840FBD914BD115&amp;index=10[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;WLgtAkbewsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLgtAkbewsw[/video]

dem vocals


----------



## KyryK (Feb 4, 2015)

[yt]x8ZFlGJkyt0[/yt]


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;9vST6hVRj2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

super cheesy j-pop 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_hkeWCuJno


----------



## KyryK (Feb 4, 2015)

[yt]BBsazIACpYM[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

[yt]ysB9Std0Q70[/yt]


----------



## Moogie (Feb 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;4SILyk72viA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SILyk72viA[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 5, 2015)

This horrible shit.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

[yt]myNCe3qLDN4[/yt]


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;opBgr_v3iG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opBgr_v3iG8&amp;index=7&amp;list=PLsiFbTU1f8FAR95P  EQWlGfUOAUYq0jYyL[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

[yt]16lJLDw8pDA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 5, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;tTBNYPp9iis]http://youtu.be/tTBNYPp9iis[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Feb 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;CrYP9LH07YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYP9LH07YA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 6, 2015)

[yt]qdeqvhxu7iI[/yt]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;yCmIp6ndg4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCmIp6ndg4E[/video]

I blame BadRoy for getting me all in the mood for some Strawberry Jam. <3


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2015)

KyryK said:


> [yt]qdeqvhxu7iI[/yt]


Now you have me listening to this album.
What an opening track...


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;dj9nmphO4uY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj9nmphO4uY[/video]

:')


----------



## VentusSibilo (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;6E5m_XtCX3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E5m_XtCX3c[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;a1t__iehNYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1t__iehNYw[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

I actually like a few of Nickleback's songs.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oNZboD5EO5E

Hey hey, I wanna be a rock star


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;HdyRMPIKgWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdyRMPIKgWU[/video]

WHERE HAS THIS ALBUM BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just some chill.




BlitzCo said:


> I actually like a few of Nickleback's songs.



GET OUT :V


----------



## KyryK (Feb 7, 2015)

[yt]CggKmuiY198[/yt]


Demensa said:


> Now you have me listening to this album.
> What an opening track...


Yeah, it's amazing. I really need to listen to more drone.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

KyryK said:


> I really need to listen to more drone.



I love drone, but unfortunately I can't listen to it for too long because it ends up physically hurting my ears. It's weird. : (


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2015)

So I listened to Sunbather by Deafheaven for the first time yesterday and was blown away...
It was always recommended to me as a "black metal" album, but I never knew they had such a screamo influence!
[video=youtube;RWyVhIBmdGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWyVhIBmdGw[/video]



KyryK said:


> Yeah, it's amazing. I really need to listen to more drone.





WideEyed said:


> I love drone, but unfortunately I can't listen to it for too long because it ends up physically hurting my ears. It's weird.



I have practically no experience with drone music and don't _love it_ per se, but on occasion it's fantastic.  Something I need to look into.

And that really sucks WideEyed... just the idea of any music physically hurting my ears makes me angry-sad. :C


----------



## KyryK (Feb 7, 2015)

[yt]zOwGG4u7HPo[/yt]


WideEyed said:


> I love drone, but unfortunately I can't listen to it for too long because it ends up physically hurting my ears. It's weird.


I think i know what you mean, a similar thing happens to me if i listen to power electronics for too long. 

Btw if you could rec any bands i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## alice stomkitty (Feb 7, 2015)

nightwish-song of myself


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;tffMMC336tQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tffMMC336tQ[/video]



KyryK said:


> Btw if you could rec any bands i'd really appreciate it.



Wish I could, but I only know the really entry-level stuff. Earth, Boris, etc. I've actually yet to even listen to a full album by Sunn O))), for some reason.

Alva Noto's 'Xerrox Vol.2' is some god tier _ambient_ drone, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Arec (Feb 8, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;6IO_dvoq5GA]http://youtu.be/6IO_dvoq5GA[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;kON_KRmFRKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kON_KRmFRKk[/video]

Being able to blast this from my living room feels absolutely magical. I just hope I don't get any noise complaints.

I gotta see these guys play live before I die. That's officially on my bucket list now.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;QHgEwHVzu4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHgEwHVzu4s&amp;index=13&amp;list=PLCqYUSdtFNet_B0  gZOVal8PiZ1-G1VTP4[/video]


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;YlBnJ0egT_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlBnJ0egT_4[/video]

This album is almost unhealthily fun.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 8, 2015)

[yt]8xIWLG-F0Ag[/yt]


----------



## Moogie (Feb 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;6m3u09GjpVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m3u09GjpVs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 9, 2015)

[yt]GhQd8cp_pXw[/yt]



WideEyed said:


> Wish I could, but I only know the really entry-level stuff. Earth, Boris, etc. I've actually yet to even listen to a full album by Sunn O))), for some reason.
> 
> Alva Noto's 'Xerrox Vol.2' is some god tier _ambient_ drone, if you're into that sort of thing.


Np man. Thanks for the Alva Noto rec, it really is my sort of thing. Reminds me quite a bit of Aun. ^_^


----------



## Arec (Feb 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZKBg4afHOpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKBg4afHOpM[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 9, 2015)

This new Bjork album wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Hell yes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;M97T2HQXpKQ]http://youtu.be/M97T2HQXpKQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;N1Hs2AQwDgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Hs2AQwDgA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;9D-QD_HIfjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D-QD_HIfjA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 10, 2015)

[yt]-r2tHr_JGyQ[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

FFFFFFFFFff KYRYK THIS IS ALL YOUR FAAAAAAAULT â™¥â™¥â™¥

[video=youtube;Hc5_S7z5RJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc5_S7z5RJk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Hahaha, i regret nothing!

[yt]2whC7WpFYu0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice cover!
[video=youtube;l8JoTLxWV3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8JoTLxWV3k[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

[yt]Xc7muvQOBxk[/yt]


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 11, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;U4dxjIEP_5o]http://youtu.be/U4dxjIEP_5o[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

[yt]G0OFdlbIJRg[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;uFZoSKDzCPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZoSKDzCPE[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Feb 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;1YZyRtN4aoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YZyRtN4aoM[/video]


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Bright Eyes, Method Acting.
[video=youtube;EIkdr64_cCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIkdr64_cCo[/video]


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;MzQ5o7b7qf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzQ5o7b7qf0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;L63G-Rme0Q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L63G-Rme0Q0[/video]


----------



## Arec (Feb 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;DKRRg150OYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKRRg150OYU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 13, 2015)

[yt]S5IEt63qOSI[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;L6JwFqbhCbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6JwFqbhCbI[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;QYbPYlCt1qg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYbPYlCt1qg[/video]

Irish Speedfolk  Fiddlers Green is such a good group!


----------



## KyryK (Feb 13, 2015)

[yt]8ljc0oNKxVQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;OCpLOda59EI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCpLOda59EI[/video]


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;8qph-lRvcCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qph-lRvcCU[/video]


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZprNwUFCHpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZprNwUFCHpM[/video]

Vagina, vagina


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;kbQuq3GeFIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbQuq3GeFIs[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;IDZCZeVaaKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZCZeVaaKE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;UnfYulCtuLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnfYulCtuLA[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep calm and listen to EXCISION DUBSTEP!

[video=youtube;g_8cjKU2ve8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_8cjKU2ve8[/video]


----------



## Nyor (Feb 17, 2015)

Some awesome chill music. These guys are one of my favorites
[video=youtube;YHzHthPIcPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHzHthPIcPo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9a8Pkw9VBR8]http://youtu.be/9a8Pkw9VBR8[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Perhaps a bit edgy but its still gr8.
[video=youtube;egsVQLlqhXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egsVQLlqhXw[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;NcBTzW0fRSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcBTzW0fRSw[/video]
LOL


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;dR7xBj0bDD8]http://youtu.be/dR7xBj0bDD8[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 22, 2015)

Ja mann KREATOR!!!

Ich hÃ¶r das: 
[video=youtube;k_ZMmEFA4Q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_ZMmEFA4Q0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

^ Fuck yea Disturbed
[video=youtube_share;XAkqbATtTKA]http://youtu.be/XAkqbATtTKA[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Fq3QmtV8vT0]http://youtu.be/Fq3QmtV8vT0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;3VNUyjRRjxM]http://youtu.be/3VNUyjRRjxM[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 22, 2015)

[yt]-uhcZYaDNFw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;QD0D7IuriWQ]http://youtu.be/QD0D7IuriWQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;gFp_yVjnQ44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFp_yVjnQ44[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;2ABlQXmbcp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ABlQXmbcp8[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 23, 2015)

[yt]BVWfqOSdzs4[/yt]
Ska, Polka and Metal blend well.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

[yt]4kYkBBrFMqM[/yt]


so qual


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;x_rjyXJeKLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_rjyXJeKLA[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 24, 2015)

This....somehow grew on me.

[video=youtube;Ndpryp2OlUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndpryp2OlUQ[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;QUwxKWT6m7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUwxKWT6m7U[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 25, 2015)

Bob Dylan, Johnny Cash - Girl from the North Country

[video=youtube_share;AqD6m55mTGU]http://youtu.be/AqD6m55mTGU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 25, 2015)

[yt]vFunwjANtMA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 25, 2015)

Rofl, that's amazing
[video=youtube_share;-C6gmOEPItU]http://youtu.be/-C6gmOEPItU?list=RDiU2hy0L5lgg[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Feb 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;8CoGDjtBtVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CoGDjtBtVE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;QUcTsFe1PVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUcTsFe1PVs[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Feb 25, 2015)

"I'm a woman in a man's world."


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;yqrAPOZxgzU]http://youtu.be/yqrAPOZxgzU[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;0KSOMA3QBU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KSOMA3QBU0[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm listening to these masterpieces:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sifVwz5Nguc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2TO5atI4rU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmf-TW5rWiY


----------



## Somniferous (Feb 27, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;zU2d8Kd68cE]http://youtu.be/zU2d8Kd68cE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 27, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;7m7njvwB-Ks]http://youtu.be/7m7njvwB-Ks[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 28, 2015)

[yt]emrBZZtGFgI[/yt]


----------



## AstridArsenic (Feb 28, 2015)

Run Boy Run - Woodkid


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 28, 2015)

[video]ALESTORM - Shipwrecked | Napalm Records: http://youtu.be/ggyC0FOzqHM[/video]
This song is epic!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;7-7knsP2n5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-7knsP2n5w[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 1, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;iVWp8HEMXIc]http://youtu.be/iVWp8HEMXIc[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 1, 2015)

Some early Finnish punk music.

[video=youtube;fmmnqowRov4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmmnqowRov4[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 1, 2015)

True Scottish pirate metal, powered by bacon

[video=youtube;OOM64qMGtCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOM64qMGtCs[/video]


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;3bQK-aNpy5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bQK-aNpy5U[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;LanCLS_hIo4]http://youtu.be/LanCLS_hIo4[/video]
 =)


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;KC8g4XqVdfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC8g4XqVdfw[/video]


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Mar 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;_BEaOINs8-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BEaOINs8-Y[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;zlLn0UicWrM]http://youtu.be/zlLn0UicWrM[/video]


----------



## Uirusu (Mar 4, 2015)

Take Me To Church​


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;suG-c_i2fBQ]http://youtu.be/suG-c_i2fBQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 4, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;fX_Z886_Ato]http://youtu.be/fX_Z886_Ato[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 4, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;pB93PKM-bAw]http://youtu.be/pB93PKM-bAw[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;mLVwK5u3nhw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLVwK5u3nhw[/video]


----------



## Chakisuu (Mar 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;insF0_YTb40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=insF0_YTb40[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;PGNiXGX2nLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2015)

[yt]Z6gPSSYxex0[/yt]


----------



## Sylver (Mar 6, 2015)

Listening to this, it's strangely addicting: https://soundcloud.com/basshusky/rasta-blues-chiptune


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 6, 2015)

Smoke and Mirrors by Imagine Dragons.
Thats such a wonderful song


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 6, 2015)

Some Russian folk metal about trolls.

[video=youtube;yNSnwVwp6vA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNSnwVwp6vA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 6, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Q5WuGmJauho]http://youtu.be/Q5WuGmJauho[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;zCCSuU7kXM8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCCSuU7kXM8[/video]


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Mar 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;SWtrRfLEv3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWtrRfLEv3M[/video]


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4fyRtJNp8


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 8, 2015)

[yt]Kai-mgp8cEw[/yt]

When Diet Rite to me is wrong, my Country Time's expired.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

Mosquitoes buzzing around my ears.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 8, 2015)

[yt]qYTXNyZrqYo[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 8, 2015)

Let the guilt go, let the guilt go!
[video=youtube_share;e5gjoTBkmfo]http://youtu.be/e5gjoTBkmfo[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 8, 2015)

It's 5am and The Doors is kicking in

[video=youtube;DED812HKWyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DED812HKWyM[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

Trippy *-*
[video=youtube_share;I633GAw0fxQ]http://youtu.be/I633GAw0fxQ[/video]


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 9, 2015)

three days grace -chalk outline


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn man, check out that speed, fucking crazy
[video=youtube_share;zucBfXpCA6s]http://youtu.be/zucBfXpCA6s[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;AhvUpykF7OM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhvUpykF7OM[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;fSWZTS1KK38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSWZTS1KK38[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to your DEATH!
[video=youtube_share;bplH5hCEXd4]http://youtu.be/bplH5hCEXd4[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;vgSn0SbQJQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI[/video]

The lyrics are important to me


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 10, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;mZ6b4DrMz2g]http://youtu.be/mZ6b4DrMz2g[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;n-R7tanSSdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-R7tanSSdk[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;l1qczGHOqAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1qczGHOqAo[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 11, 2015)

GOBLINS!

[video=youtube;y9cRB8h1lEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cRB8h1lEg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;JTMVOzPPtiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;foFK6q7kF9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foFK6q7kF9Y[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;TZjpnXcGZ9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZjpnXcGZ9w[/video]


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 13, 2015)

When I'm feelin' all moody and stuff, this is my groove:

[video]https://youtu.be/eA3sBuolUkA[/video]


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 13, 2015)

While I'm writing, this guy is my background more often than not. His CD "Flute Medicine Music" is my #1 writing jam :

[video]https://youtu.be/oBnH4bcLk-o[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Mar 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;r5vdqvirSVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5vdqvirSVA[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 13, 2015)

_By Requestâ€‰â€”â€‰The Best of John Williams & The Boston Pops Orchestra_, currently on the 'March from "1941".'


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;NGNa6g7mpNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGNa6g7mpNM[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 14, 2015)

[yt]aHWcN5YxuYc[/yt]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 15, 2015)

The Godfather of metal, Ozzy Osbourne

[video=youtube_share;RFhpjp4fadY]http://youtu.be/RFhpjp4fadY[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;PQfYFZOJUCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfYFZOJUCA[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 15, 2015)

_TRON:  Legacy (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_, currently on 'Solar Sailer.'


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;LL3vmVjYjBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL3vmVjYjBQ[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 15, 2015)

_PokÃ©mon Colosseum_ OST


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

Can't help it. Love French electronica. <3

[video=youtube;k1uUIJPD0Nk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1uUIJPD0Nk[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;6G07647cXKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G07647cXKw[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 16, 2015)

[yt]dIwwjy4slI8[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

Epic way of starting the day
[video=youtube;RoVAUUFjl0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoVAUUFjl0I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 16, 2015)

[yt]moHl3LWxTnU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;9KmYFY5oOvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KmYFY5oOvM[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;SE5uC2By-nY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=SE5uC2By-nY[/video]

I'm honestly not biased about this album because of the epic porcupine album cover... nope. Not at all. :v


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 16, 2015)

[yt]n70FBrCIM8s[/yt]

Start your planning for the future; leave uncertainty behind. Dying's just the unknown; death is really in your mind.
It's not a question of belief; it's all here in black and white. I'm going to the condos; and that's my afterlife.
I'm goin to the condos, me and all my friends. We'll move into the condos, our lives will never end.
I saw the end was coming, and there I had a choice of going to the condos, or of living in a void, but I just could never see returning to a void.
Where's the fun in nothing? Nothing cannot be destroyed.
I'm goin to the condos, me and all my friends. We'll move into the condos; our lives will never end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 17, 2015)

Solterra-future man


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;d8TERW6bFN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8TERW6bFN0[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;JQNlye4BbAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQNlye4BbAQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;W_qlepSwiNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_qlepSwiNI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Scumboogie (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;IehLICweSCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IehLICweSCM[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Mar 17, 2015)

The Persona 3/Persona 4 Club mix album. It is so fucking good!!!!!!


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;XpqqjU7u5Yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc[/video]

This is my one true jam

Barry Gibb is a total heartthrob, omg why can't he still be alive


----------



## Ieono (Mar 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;9oZ03sNTE14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oZ03sNTE14[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;jRGrNDV2mKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;-5ecZWwO_hQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ecZWwO_hQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;L5wqIj_oJ1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5wqIj_oJ1I[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 19, 2015)

Country of plenty - Fiddler's Green


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

[yt]eVgFWolykvI[/yt]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;s5ka8f7XAL0]http://youtu.be/s5ka8f7XAL0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

[yt]Ujo_TZul9JM[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;lgSLz5FeXUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;30TQ-zSfwgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30TQ-zSfwgs[/video]

Popped up on my shuffled list. Bringing me back to high school days. =w=


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

[yt]KXgs3RHGJpY[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;WYAuwOHS9J0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYAuwOHS9J0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

[yt]YrfZdv4PEXI[/yt]


----------



## Floogle (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;UlyuOu6Idvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlyuOu6Idvk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;OzYdMSAkGqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzYdMSAkGqA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;pFsqzkxAtj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFsqzkxAtj4[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxv1gzId2Fk


----------



## FangWarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

Had these stuck in my head all day.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSCOYAJd2PE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSNJ00iAZ7I


----------



## KyryK (Mar 20, 2015)

[yt]kTNz1XJoSxA[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;_XI1DD_vJuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XI1DD_vJuY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Mar 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;M5HAveREsJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5HAveREsJo[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Mar 20, 2015)

[yt]EtTK5Bddzf8[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;YWl9tjO7KtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWl9tjO7KtA[/video]

Ahhh, the memories this song brings.


----------



## Hachiro (Mar 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;VaE62m_a8oQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaE62m_a8oQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 22, 2015)

[yt]XsP9ppf14CQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2015)

An ancient instrument that's dying out (Rudra Veena)
[video=youtube;otw74mXRqAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otw74mXRqAo[/video]


----------



## Ieono (Mar 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;Neo-I7U1UfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neo-I7U1UfI[/video]

High school...*heavy sigh*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't believe I never noticed the OP of this thread is my fiance. XD Old thread is old. So I guess this is an appropriate song to listen to while I browse it. 

[video=youtube;6JCLY0Rlx6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JCLY0Rlx6Q[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 23, 2015)

The Devil's Rejects - Rob Zombie


----------



## KyryK (Mar 25, 2015)

[yt]rWnSU0nSwfs[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;TmyAvInKhuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmyAvInKhuA[/video]


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Mar 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;r7gOI-Nx3wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7gOI-Nx3wo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 27, 2015)

[yt]vPN1EY4MIK8[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2015)

_GÃ¶tterdÃ¤mmerung_, Acts 2 and 3
Confession time: I've never listened to this whole opera once. Currently, I'm at the part where Siegfried's drinking with Hagen in the forest.
[video=youtube;_36vVNWZ3hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36vVNWZ3hI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Mar 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;YgFyi74DVjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFyi74DVjc[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 27, 2015)

[yt]NmyWeOvF_Sg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;3fi9tUqJGDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fi9tUqJGDg[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 29, 2015)

_Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS_ OST (Currently on 'Super Mario Bros. 3 Medley.')


----------



## KyryK (Mar 30, 2015)

[yt]aD8aouq43R8[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;CiFbb6Waj_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFbb6Waj_A[/video]


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hicCHaC_z5I


----------



## Traven V (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;5tDjYuqJRJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tDjYuqJRJQ[/video]


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;6x8zAcNQtzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x8zAcNQtzE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;po3rG7IUNR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po3rG7IUNR4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;2ddd70PMxTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ddd70PMxTE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 30, 2015)

[yt]yYSDIdLxoEg[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZKapVmknD74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKapVmknD74[/video]
Throw me to the wolves because there's order in the pack, throw me to the sky because I know I'm coming back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;X49Q_RDLUfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X49Q_RDLUfA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;2CGwnwKaF10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CGwnwKaF10[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 1, 2015)

_Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_ OST (Part 1) (currently on 'Fortress Boss (Super Mario World).'


----------



## Traven V (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;aGf5CiTjLZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGf5CiTjLZ4[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;8NyFg-_KHco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NyFg-_KHco[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;9apTZnJc2pk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9apTZnJc2pk[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;ikI-4D_1s-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikI-4D_1s-c[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;fPHuQFN7L70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPHuQFN7L70[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;KFtRTbl7PEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFtRTbl7PEE[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 2, 2015)

One of the predecessors to Youtube Poop, by Negativland.

[yt]TTrHwH2gEY8[/yt]
As a bonus video to an album in 2005.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 2, 2015)

[yt]u77o2RjueZI[/yt]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;lSFnjsbmJn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSFnjsbmJn8[/video]


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;kkkLGfyq2mI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkLGfyq2mI[/video]

One of the best synthpop bands of all time.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;WNkAtgX-HT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNkAtgX-HT4[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 6, 2015)

Have some Tropical Goth
[yt]14lsFs1GrnU[/yt]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;iOJDInRo1zw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOJDInRo1zw[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 7, 2015)

Because i obviously haven't posted enough Clutch in this thread already.

[yt]qwDLB8fFsgE[/yt]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 7, 2015)

Frisch Gezapft - Feuerschwanz


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;B4JCehDOy54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4JCehDOy54[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;9nw5JFJmywo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nw5JFJmywo[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;GJlSAEkKYKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJlSAEkKYKo[/video]

I can't decide whether I like the remix or the original more

(The actual name is "Relevee". I guess the uploader of the remix just had an oopsie)


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry for double post, but it only allows me to post one video at a time for whatever reason

[video=youtube;VHhrXUJLHak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHhrXUJLHak[/video]
(Original)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 8, 2015)

ME!ME!ME! 

I don't know if it's the metaphorical meaning of the trippy and lewd video, or just the good music, but I can't get that out of my head.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2015)

I had this stuck in my head all day.

[video=youtube;KG8Y1dF5zWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG8Y1dF5zWU[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;-5ecZWwO_hQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ecZWwO_hQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 10, 2015)

[yt]Y7mAe5_xIx8[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;NhjSzjoU7OQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhjSzjoU7OQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 10, 2015)

[yt]1NGQjRMXg28[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;sDIkDOtAuoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDIkDOtAuoo[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;7qJmYCY7q1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qJmYCY7q1U[/video]
Then you learn the lesson that it's tough to be so cool, so cruel.


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;l30HEde-QM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l30HEde-QM4&amp;list=PLDJdjvy2DNSDRzTv02GVE-LVotiba700c&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Apr 11, 2015)

[yt]5s0l2igFOLw[/yt]


----------



## Sheep-e (Apr 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;tEcggRukZCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEcggRukZCs[/video]
I've been listening to a surprising amount of DnB lately...


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;EjlNY-GZZMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjlNY-GZZMs&amp;index=1&amp;list=FLyLcEHGe92GNz-HyyJLo7cw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;cWvX59yUmyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWvX59yUmyM[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 13, 2015)

'_Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_ OST (Part 2)' (Currently on 'Flat Zone.')


----------



## Gumshoe (Apr 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;Aln6DztAsMQ]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Aln6DztAsMQ[/video]

I've been getting into Nils Frahm lately.


----------



## hey look a train! (Apr 14, 2015)

Three Days Grace, Unbreakable Heart


----------



## Traven V (Apr 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ie2JpR7xzvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie2JpR7xzvg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2015)

"Your Bene Gesserit proctors speak of the Kwisatz Haderach, but they cannot begin to guess the many places I have been."
[video=youtube;NeEKFrkBqG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeEKFrkBqG0[/video]
"You speak of a place where you cannot enter? This place which the Reverend Mother cannot face, show it to me."


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 15, 2015)

"_Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_ OST (Part 3)" (Currently on 'Tetris Theme A.')


----------



## Traven V (Apr 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;z5uOfj7ukjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5uOfj7ukjU[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;EmUcQM0jmqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUcQM0jmqQ[/video]

Not a huge fan of this band but I've always loved this song.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;3-4xnMvP57c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-4xnMvP57c[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;nhBVOsNJ_O0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhBVOsNJ_O0[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;AZka3E37k6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZka3E37k6w[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;rqYibZeafg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqYibZeafg8[/video]


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZTidn2dBYbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;CbxuXq_981s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbxuXq_981s[/video]


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;FcAMnK60_cM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcAMnK60_cM[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Apr 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;JWwMqP9Dgsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWwMqP9Dgsw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;4toOfTN5OXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4toOfTN5OXM[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Moody Blues - Dawn: Dawn is a Feeling

_This day will last a thousand years, if you want it to._


----------



## Traven V (Apr 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;6BD2qnBozvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BD2qnBozvE[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;Hw7WbowK_x0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw7WbowK_x0[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;FPHhNuSdrYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHhNuSdrYE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 21, 2015)

[yt]nKghPMoq0mY[/yt]



Kinharia said:


> [video=youtube;FcAMnK60_cM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcAMnK60_cM[/video]


Big Money, Big Women, Big Government.

He's got my vote.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;zK1mLIeXwsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 22, 2015)

[yt]RBsvz4A0sG0[/yt]


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;CC9SCAh5ZdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC9SCAh5ZdQ&amp;list=PLDJdjvy2DNSAZr921JSvGbz9  YgD88jVEj&amp;index=35[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 22, 2015)

Currently listening to neo soul jams of musiq soulchild.
[video=youtube_share;i7zsG3XFUd8]http://youtu.be/i7zsG3XFUd8[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;JLuP-4ZEhOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLuP-4ZEhOE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 23, 2015)

[yt]rpoEmlxUPeQ[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;_oUgjcV4gLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oUgjcV4gLA&index=7&list=PLYhPxgcXKvOpyhopbPFAJvlHkAcSScQfF[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Apr 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;YqeW9_5kURI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqeW9_5kURI[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;9VaTDvBo_zI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VaTDvBo_zI&list=RDftQVud5NUOs&index=2[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;A6j7mUxGz20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6j7mUxGz20[/video]


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;iraraKH0_Tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iraraKH0_Tk[/video]


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

One of my favorite songs.

[video=youtube;Gjrass0ZttY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjrass0ZttY[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;PfKUdmTq2MI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfKUdmTq2MI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2015)

Pretty <3
[video=youtube;Q7b-h5-WckI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7b-h5-WckI[/video]


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 28, 2015)

Soulfly
[video=youtube_share;98AxoT7JDsE]http://youtu.be/98AxoT7JDsE[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Apr 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;k-zuGa_U5ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-zuGa_U5ik[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 28, 2015)

and I'm nothing more than a line in your book.

[video=youtube;-_dmHRi0RE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_dmHRi0RE8[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;bVP_w1rQweE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVP_w1rQweE[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Apr 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;6r9mAs6Uj5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r9mAs6Uj5A[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;iCL5sHzlDOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCL5sHzlDOI[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;KOqiIX1Z5Fo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOqiIX1Z5Fo[/video]


----------



## AceAurora (Apr 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;E8b4xYbEugo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8b4xYbEugo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2015)

[yt]RWFW5Zkfo98[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (May 1, 2015)

[yt]qqeJWqwsC44[/yt]


----------



## AceAurora (May 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;zKnE98Wk2lM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnE98Wk2lM[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;IaOkLOZnyEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaOkLOZnyEA[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;ShlW5plD_40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShlW5plD_40[/video]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

This music video really bothered me. I hope nothing like this exist in real life

[video=youtube;iNaZ6hPvwNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNaZ6hPvwNE[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;oTTMR93Aunc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTTMR93Aunc[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (May 3, 2015)

One of the only things I liked from Call of Duty:

[yt]wE3_zb2u7fE[/yt]


----------



## AceAurora (May 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;-Z5BKLisYOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z5BKLisYOg[/video]


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (May 5, 2015)

_Kid Icarus: Uprising_ OST (may have posted this before, but I'm listening to it again and am currently on '01 - Main Theme.'


----------



## KyryK (May 10, 2015)

[yt]hqXDCTJFutY[/yt]


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;UclCCFNG9q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UclCCFNG9q4[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;ioier5yELZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioier5yELZw[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;t8LeTVJk2fg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8LeTVJk2fg[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 13, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/HvSh3ruuCa0[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (May 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;BV3ooy_SYl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV3ooy_SYl0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;DtQSu9J8ogI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtQSu9J8ogI[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (May 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;sHafQZU7NG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHafQZU7NG0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;03ZBJzYsub8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03ZBJzYsub8[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;TAlzC7ppmEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAlzC7ppmEo[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;9nw5JFJmywo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nw5JFJmywo[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;cW9UivKzTss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW9UivKzTss[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## Inpw (May 19, 2015)

^Always reminds me of Cruel Intentions. 

Anywho. This new Prodigy album is growing on me.

[video=youtube;0sumxugym0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sumxugym0A[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;GAsM3GWW2Os]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAsM3GWW2Os[/video]


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 19, 2015)

Muse - Dead Inside. I'm excited for the new album.

[video=youtube;I5sJhSNUkwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5sJhSNUkwQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;kzrpD80952o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzrpD80952o[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;[COLOR=#006621]6SLlOLseRXo[/COLOR]]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SLlOLseRXo[/video]

Gettin' nostalgic


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

[yt]7dtfBxUTXRY[/yt]


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;u7JkgwDnDYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7JkgwDnDYc[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;9GbZbLJExpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GbZbLJExpA[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;Gr3y2MUdq7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr3y2MUdq7U[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 20, 2015)

the bravery- this is not the end (cant get a vid cuz GEMA... fuckin' GEMA)


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;c745E7T_Wvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c745E7T_Wvg[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;cjVQ36NhbMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjVQ36NhbMk[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;Orv_F2HV4gk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orv_F2HV4gk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;fIDL9JWB1MA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIDL9JWB1MA[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (May 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;b6jtGjiDwIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtGjiDwIQ[/video]


----------



## Limber (May 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUn89zI9FkI


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;GAgOYNWHGl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAgOYNWHGl8[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;5V430M59Yn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;MJghR7CuxG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJghR7CuxG0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;6j7huh5Egew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew[/video]

dun duh duh dun duh duh duuuuuuh~


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;MMMvj6R3rt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMMvj6R3rt0[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;5licQslvIw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5licQslvIw0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## Vitaly (May 27, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;l1Uu2MsGwgM]http://youtu.be/l1Uu2MsGwgM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;psuRGfAaju4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;YHktNaXT3Kk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHktNaXT3Kk[/video]


----------



## ShioBear (May 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;zEHjc2c4ApE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEHjc2c4ApE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;aWeHA0F2Zbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWeHA0F2Zbw[/video]


----------



## YoshiBlunk (May 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;cirhQ8iLdbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirhQ8iLdbw&amp;index=16&amp;list=RDMMKWkTrJu3g6Y[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;jPptHQ0Vtho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPptHQ0Vtho[/video]


----------



## YoshiBlunk (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZuODZ8h1WIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuODZ8h1WIA[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;ETbEtbE28VA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETbEtbE28VA[/video]


----------



## Shankmeister (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;CamMIikb3Uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CamMIikb3Uo[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;O4J_S3NdIUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4J_S3NdIUE[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;6D_TvzZfpjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D_TvzZfpjk[/video]


----------



## YoshiBlunk (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;MYe26gbBREs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYe26gbBREs[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;3UQLMMEyslE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UQLMMEyslE[/video]


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ep6Ztm3YK1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep6Ztm3YK1E[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;m__yVh5h3e0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m__yVh5h3e0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;zczzcdTMQdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zczzcdTMQdA[/video]

reminder of the good ol' spongetimes


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2015)

Purple Yellow Red and Blue by Portugal. The Man


----------



## Hewge (Jun 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;vc3JWo2iiGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc3JWo2iiGc[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jun 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;7HKoqNJtMTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HKoqNJtMTQ[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;9G6usGQnB9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G6usGQnB9Q[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;Euci0_BBmNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Euci0_BBmNE[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 8, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/TOAzNXoSJ1A[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 9, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/aQMGiOZuVD4[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;1D8CxdDE57A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D8CxdDE57A[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ty0t_u_xzPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty0t_u_xzPc[/video]


----------



## darkleo18 (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1g4Uoqhhc8


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;6fVE8kSM43I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2015)

[yt]XcpXXoZRSQQ[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;FHrSfxtTe64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHrSfxtTe64[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;eie5UsPlKnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eie5UsPlKnc[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;hGbP_kTM4CA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGbP_kTM4CA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;8OYOsnYm3b4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OYOsnYm3b4[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2015)

[yt]Q8at-Tbli3Q[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;lbGFOFt-smk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbGFOFt-smk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2015)

[yt]JK6VOTQH0C8[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2015)

[yt]dLSdhWc1r94[/yt]


qual af


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 13, 2015)

[Video=youtube;JeX2uS4jWMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeX2uS4jWMs[/Video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2015)

Trek as fuck
[video=youtube;Gu77Vtja30c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu77Vtja30c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2015)

[yt]EWruBwPNBOs[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;j1UaRf2YGJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1UaRf2YGJ4[/video]


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm currently listening to Modesteps new album as well as Periphery


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;iCLcEd1Gi2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCLcEd1Gi2I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 14, 2015)

[yt]5ZQpBK6GpUE[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;8wtEdok5nOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wtEdok5nOg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;ik2YF05iX2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik2YF05iX2w[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;UnEh2866a_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnEh2866a_Q[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2015)

Damn.....
[video=youtube;xynucYTF4dM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xynucYTF4dM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;LOsOynOl8cE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOsOynOl8cE&[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;c3yzl4mUJuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3yzl4mUJuo[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;rZQYtB_jQ5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZQYtB_jQ5I[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;PQXgGO7u5fg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQXgGO7u5fg[/video]


----------



## Logan Who (Jun 19, 2015)

KyryK said:


> [yt]EWruBwPNBOs[/yt]



kyryk, have 10 more "this" for CC.


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;A7NapIkIiIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7NapIkIiIk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;8wN1u5w2nNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wN1u5w2nNQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy summer solstice everyone.
[video=youtube;ZAkSIwaUaNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAkSIwaUaNc[/video]


----------



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 20, 2015)

Amaranthe-Digital World


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2015)

Pretty <3
[video=youtube;ZCKWly00BHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCKWly00BHM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;gowl6yFG6rU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gowl6yFG6rU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZctGnled2tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctGnled2tk[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;eoOv1tyWHe0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOv1tyWHe0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;HAsUPgc3HC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAsUPgc3HC8[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Jun 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;_U0R5xriqzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U0R5xriqzk[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;DKL4X0PZz7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 23, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9ZhUnNXxw
im three sheets to the wind right now, however I'm going to share.
coheed & cambria got me through Iraq. Every shit moment of that year and a half of hell could be pushed to the suse or at least made bearable if I had them to listen to. I wrote an article about it for a music blog called crash chords a while ago. I'll provide the link in a edit when I'm not so far gone. I can't stress enough how much they helped me get through that unbearable period of my life. Just rambling at this point but I whole heartedly recommend them
http://crashchords.com/coheed-cambria-rock-at-least-i-think-so-by-joseph/
thats the one. God I miss writing for that site


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;-ZQPepIp1Sc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZQPepIp1Sc[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Jun 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;lhhSd9q_wZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhhSd9q_wZk[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;tnokGGI_9sA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnokGGI_9sA[/video]


----------



## YoshiBlunk (Jun 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;yQkvJM_GJEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQkvJM_GJEA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;Bmw8lVXHIms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmw8lVXHIms[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2015)

Good for deep space exploration or some shit
[video=youtube;kHTzs2TjwQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHTzs2TjwQo[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 26, 2015)

it is around 25° outside but fuckit XD

[video=youtube;o2uvtl-1V70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2uvtl-1V70[/video]

playlist is not even random...


----------



## YoshiBlunk (Jun 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ku8oss1pwiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku8oss1pwiA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2015)

That melody structure<3 <3 <3
[video=youtube;plfCU6cz7_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plfCU6cz7_E[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 26, 2015)

Guess it's now time to go to spring break next year and MARRY A MAN!!!

[yt]jUw4Qh9uFK8[/yt]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Jun 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;FC3y9llDXuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;vSkb0kDacjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;7kAyAN7Mk3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kAyAN7Mk3Y[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 28, 2015)

[yt]vlkI677q-FE[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;5abamRO41fE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5abamRO41fE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 29, 2015)

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Labyrinth
Psycroptic - Symbols of failure
Ghost B.C - Infestissumam


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

[yt]CcKVyLSTA0Q[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;-b__4EGuj0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b__4EGuj0A[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 2, 2015)

[yt]SscVk-q2jdg[/yt]


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;C-i7h3P42sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-i7h3P42sM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;0nlJuwO0GDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 3, 2015)

[yt]MXSHnam0ezs[/yt]


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

I like weird music, and here's one of them. From the DJMAX series, genre is BrokenBeat

[video=youtube;zBbXvOdBV6c]https://youtube.com/watch?v=zBbXvOdBV6c[/video]


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jul 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;Bi3VR_TWIoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi3VR_TWIoM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;4uUruXmq_Kc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUruXmq_Kc[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;mO3_8yOT4aE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO3_8yOT4aE[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't let the title of the song throw you off, give it a shot. It's not what you think
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KIE8-aHvkIc


----------



## Ieono (Jul 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;xD7PhD8aTPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD7PhD8aTPk[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;yLx_UMR76f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLx_UMR76f4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;0uOaTYYXjgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uOaTYYXjgY[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;DUKEtu-ESPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUKEtu-ESPs[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jul 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;GqX7pFBu1Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqX7pFBu1Dg[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 9, 2015)

[video=vimeo;104032740]https://vimeo.com/104032740[/video]


----------



## metafang (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmUQU8Mk4o


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;L8GNuFtULBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8GNuFtULBc[/video]


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

Tears for Fears - Shout

Since mainstream music turned into crap I'm scavenging 80s and early 90s music from pop / mainstream music I didn't know about.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;VcO4bSPQSjQ]http://youtu.be/VcO4bSPQSjQ[/video]
Tsujisumaawase ni umareta bokura
beautiful song. If ye wanna see what the lyrics mean..http://lyricstranslate.com/en/tsuji...•ç­‰-we-were-born-because-it-was-logical.html


----------



## MLG4Ever (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-vje-bq9c
Japan is Wired ... I like is kind of Wired


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;FOldBISnKXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOldBISnKXM[/video]


----------



## Kazma (Jul 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;7zmJkgbqc8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zmJkgbqc8g[/video]

i find this cover good , the muppet show one is good too ! ( the original song is "Pure Imagination" form the movies "Willy wonka and the chocolate factory" 1971 )


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;tR6Z6Sratvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR6Z6Sratvg[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 10, 2015)

[Video=youtube;sQrUo5mzmGc]www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQrUo5mzmGc[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;Q1Rfh-f8wic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Rfh-f8wic[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;xtcvM3s1I1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtcvM3s1I1s[/video]

was a lil down the last days...


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;tevxlGJC-x0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tevxlGJC-x0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;3rOuaAMzhCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rOuaAMzhCA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;fj4Zx_e-IfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj4Zx_e-IfM[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;BVlhd3Yx7oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVlhd3Yx7oY[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 18, 2015)

[yt]Nm9y_16aSuQ[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;6uefxfZtY9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uefxfZtY9Q[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;aRLRF2cqHlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLRF2cqHlg[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 21, 2015)

[yt]97ECZMvbLxg[/yt]


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2015)

What I'm thinking: get a nun. Did I mention pie, young Chin? xinfinite

because I just posted a great song on the other thread and it's just playing right now. <3


----------



## KyryK (Jul 21, 2015)

[yt]oKMGf956txg[/yt]


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 26, 2015)

Ideal White by Mashiro Ayano. I went to Anime Expo this year and she sang 3 songs in front of us. This was one of them.


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;2W3u5yXt9Zc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3u5yXt9Zc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;gnv_WReUN24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnv_WReUN24[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;JrX5JvcM_A8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrX5JvcM_A8[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;o12mh9x4TFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o12mh9x4TFU[/video]


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;17AQGwFVfWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17AQGwFVfWM[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 27, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NQqR1tmzClQ[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;MLPtEnD8vKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLPtEnD8vKU[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ny3K8Dqth1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny3K8Dqth1M[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;8RC9NPemUIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RC9NPemUIg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;uHZNisAZwjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHZNisAZwjU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/rxme2JejoMM


----------



## ROJO (Aug 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/B84WS-WcQcM


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;KM9znwd4u7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM9znwd4u7g[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;gjowrBFaPVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjowrBFaPVk[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;pHk2ezmSJ4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHk2ezmSJ4I[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 3, 2015)

One of the most beautiful songs right now. 

[video=youtube;n09oiii8hO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n09oiii8hO4[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;8FOBxcluXdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FOBxcluXdk[/video]

I very much enjoy this song


----------



## grassfed (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;E2Snh2NZHhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Snh2NZHhk[/video]


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;AOeY-nDp7hI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOeY-nDp7hI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;D6HejXsspfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6HejXsspfw&amp;list=PLn8ZRlWnuEXsRToLqkYBtjAQ  2ot5Is4wx[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;LBWsR8job1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBWsR8job1U[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 5, 2015)

ever since that confederate flag hubbub, I've been listening to a lot of confederate music and this is my favorite
[video=youtube;ijB8iDWcy88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijB8iDWcy88[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;1GK51EGXWFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GK51EGXWFM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 6, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/5Gg0rSbTIFk[/video]

No idea why the video tags won't work for me. Kinda annoying.


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;zUzd9KyIDrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;707mdNUpcGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=707mdNUpcGE[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 6, 2015)

This song is awesome :

[video=youtube;uEiDBFu8FIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEiDBFu8FIw[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;fw95RoPhyb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw95RoPhyb8[/video]


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 6, 2015)

At this exact moment, Journey's greatest hits album


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;OXNNVUuIDgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXNNVUuIDgc[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;H1kwSBgxu_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kwSBgxu_E[/video]


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 7, 2015)

best enjoyed while somewhere out in the mountains or snow for the right feeling... xD

[video=youtube;CxN2la8LcRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxN2la8LcRM&amp;list=FLgqGLHeKA0_UlC0CBoYTgAQ&amp;  index=13[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;pev0dINRaok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pev0dINRaok[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2015)

This :

[video=youtube;WgyM2QbvRrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgyM2QbvRrk[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;MeRIAew8eXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeRIAew8eXc[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 9, 2015)

This :

[video=youtube;4Ps1VpXbZhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ps1VpXbZhU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;UyOOYn3A_6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyOOYn3A_6I[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;9Dq9q6afIP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dq9q6afIP8[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 10, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Hw2fNEYzi2Y]http://youtu.be/Hw2fNEYzi2Y[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;ExVtrghW5Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExVtrghW5Y4[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;HFBVdiix6a0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFBVdiix6a0[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;Usl-h5f-8W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;R44Qh2P7wo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R44Qh2P7wo0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr Bungle "Disco Volante"


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;n0at25O2zK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0at25O2zK4[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;SkixC48nbeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkixC48nbeE[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;XqL98Gb-6Jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqL98Gb-6Jc[/video]


----------



## Rassah (Aug 14, 2015)

*There is a Ned Flanders-themed metal band called Okilly Dokilly*

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...etal-band-called-okilly-dokilly-10453357.html


----------



## grassfed (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;HFBVdiix6a0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFBVdiix6a0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;m6m6MuzPE9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6m6MuzPE9I[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;h0B7Z3JERdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0B7Z3JERdk[/video]

your highschool band will never be this rad


----------



## Inpw (Aug 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;H833o5lnB2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H833o5lnB2E[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Listening To?j*

This :

[video=youtube;2AOzMzSbav4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AOzMzSbav4[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;1POQ7jjLkmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1POQ7jjLkmk[/video]


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

This:



>


----------



## Sar (Aug 16, 2015)

[yt]ZS96BuiZDag[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;Yy6MwI02A6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy6MwI02A6w[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 17, 2015)

love this video lol 
[video=youtube;pXorhy6NU4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXorhy6NU4g[/video]


----------



## Byron (Aug 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;hLwcIS0Oj3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLwcIS0Oj3U[/video]

Maybe if I post this here it will get out of my head


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;Gw8P79hVQB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw8P79hVQB8[/video]

I've spent the last month revisiting a lot of the old bands I used to like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;CzzkemzfdfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzzkemzfdfU[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;eRc4yi_iOSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRc4yi_iOSM[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr Bungle "11/23/99, L.A., Ca, House Of Blues"


----------



## Yumacub (Aug 21, 2015)

Some adult swim show


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;oH-YFaVpgEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH-YFaVpgEI[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;40LT88Yb19c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40LT88Yb19c[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;cU8HrO7XuiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8HrO7XuiE[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 24, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8HrO7XuiE



Man I've listened to this mash up so much I expect the vocals to come in every time I hear that track.

[video=youtube;QysTMJ8PAQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QysTMJ8PAQs[/video]


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2015)

[yt]cqJJwv_Caaw[/yt]


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

The Breakfast With Blassi podcast.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## amethystos (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## glitchology (Mar 3, 2016)

Flux Pavilion, and _*digging it.  *_Somehow I hadn't listened to them before.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Hagard (Mar 4, 2016)

Let a little dark into your hart by "The Urinals"


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

VNV Nation, Ghost B.C and Falconer.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>



Now that's a thing. 1972? Nice.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

Good Old BOC always gets me there.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Right now some Jazz and french accordion and when it arrives in the mail my Japanese techno yodel music gotta love Japan


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Negativist (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ThisisGabe (Mar 19, 2016)

Often silence. But at night, I always listen to "This American Life" National Public Radio podcasts.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

This and always this,
What are these "Other Songs" you speak off ΦωΦ)~?


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2016)

Oshi - like a super duper good artist, played "Boiler Room", a kinda big club like thing in england, and he did super well.

he's also kinda cute, keep it dl


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Negativist (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## PearTwig (Mar 23, 2016)

Galaxy Deca - Omodaka

A guilty pleasure!


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Negativist (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue Swan 5 - Infected Mushroom


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 28, 2016)

Aaah electro-swing... love it <3


----------



## Havas (Mar 28, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> Aaah electro-swing... love it <3



Electro swing is love, electro swing is life.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 5, 2016)

^ Nice song.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

Backseat serenade by All Time Low... I just like the rhythm of the song, and the video actually has suiters in it


----------



## marisgard (Apr 7, 2016)

30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 7, 2016)

The GG Themes With Vocals =)


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 7, 2016)

The State of Massachusetts-- Dropkick Murphys


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 8, 2016)

Mz Hyde - Halestorm
Sound of Silence (cover) -Disturbed
Dead is the New Alive - Emilie Autumn
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Hey Pretty - Poe
Demons - Imagine Dragons
Search & Destroy - Skunk Anansie


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 8, 2016)

New Retro Wave stuff


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Tao (Apr 9, 2016)

Listening to King Crimson's Epitaph album. Man, they were great.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 16, 2016)

My intestines.

What, you wanted a song? FINE, have a goddamn song.



Spoiler: Order Up, Fresh Song for the Furry







:3c     :3c     :3c​


​


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 16, 2016)

Positive Vibes <3


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 16, 2016)

Right now, I'm listening to Baby Shoes by Bad Books ♥


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## G-forcebarkfire001 (Apr 18, 2016)

In the ayer by flo rida.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Otarine (Apr 19, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthemmachine%2Fmanila-killa-all-thats-left-the-m-machine-remix

Absolutely brilliant track, would expect no less from the M Machine dudes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 24, 2016)

One of the most badass songs I ever heard......


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## modfox (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

"Goner" - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## SullenPlummet (Apr 26, 2016)

KAIZOUMITUGI by Trass.


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

this is one of the best techno songs out there


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kioskask (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 30, 2016)

Holy fucking hell her voice is some weapons grade cute


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ShuTheGreat (May 1, 2016)

I love this melancholy song. Very vivid imagery in the lyrics as well.

https://www.soundcloud.com/dogmaticaddict/last-red-fox


----------



## Wolveon (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

A bit of the Awesomenauts soundtrack.




Bonus remix


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> -Paralyzed by Mystery Skulls-


Ah, god, they're so good <3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 5, 2016)

_Burn the Witch_ by Radiohead is their best single in a long time in my opinion. Sounding somewhere between Amnesiac and The Bends, but with a notable lack of any real guitar, the band returns to using sweeping string sections and hurried, claustrophobic songwriting to create a layered and lush song that fades out into a tension filled release. This is Radiohead doing what they do best, layering Thom York's operatic vocals and some dense, multi-layered songwriting with a gift for absolute melody. It can be difficult to understand exactly what Thom is actually saying but from a sonic perspective there's no reason why this song shouldn't become one of Radiohead's triumphs.


----------



## Osrik (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Somnium (May 5, 2016)

my fave


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

listen to this song for hours


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

Perfect egg music


----------



## Wolveon (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Takoto (May 7, 2016)




----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

warning seizure inducing


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Osrik (May 8, 2016)




----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

Osrik said:


>


lol i was just listening to there song moon dust


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

turn dat bass up


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 9, 2016)

Was listening to In da club- 50cent
Well, basically, Pandora. Channel is Rap Strength Training.


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I listen a lot to music in languages I don't speak.

Månegarm - "I Evig Tid"





(language - Swedish) not sure what the song name means.
from google translates to "In Eternal Time"


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

Put it into Google translator.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 10, 2016)

*Kicks cop in ankle and moshes*


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Týr - "Brennivín"





languages: Faroese and English
not sure what song means, it's not a language on google translate yet.


----------



## Atelier (May 11, 2016)

Drive-in Saturday by David Bowie


----------



## Wolveon (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 14, 2016)

Skálmöld - "Sorg"





language: Icelandic - I'm sure 'sorg' means 'grief'


----------



## modfox (May 14, 2016)

Cougar_Vee said:


> Skálmöld - "Sorg"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know that one and they misspelled sorg it is actually sörg


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

Fucking wankers


----------



## Traven V (May 18, 2016)

Neil Young- Like a Hurricane.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)




----------



## BayouBaby (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


>



Ah yes, Caravan Palace. Electro Swing is some good shit


----------



## Kioskask (May 18, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


>


I was listening to that just a minute ago


----------



## Kioskask (May 18, 2016)

I've been listening to a lot of this recently...


----------



## BayouBaby (May 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ah yes, Caravan Palace. Electro Swing is some good shit





Kioskask said:


> I was listening to that just a minute ago


You both have excellent tastes, my friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 18, 2016)

Gil Scott-Heron - _I'm New Here





_


----------



## Traven V (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 18, 2016)

Björk - Vulnicura


----------



## Traven V (May 18, 2016)

I used to love Bjork, she's a bit too wild for me right now. Interesting tune for sure but all music can be interesting for sure, just love the creativity though <3. ty for the share Cannabiskitty.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 19, 2016)

Radiohead - _A Moon Shaped Pool_


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2016)




----------



## BaxterKangaroo (May 19, 2016)

Take On Me by a-Ha


----------



## Wolveon (May 20, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

This and 



 If you are Star Wars, even if it's just the movies, I recommend the book that is soundtrack for. It's bloody amazing and perfectly ties in Empire and Jedi.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 20, 2016)




----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Traven V (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)

Ever since i saw Drive i listen to this song:


----------



## Traven V (May 21, 2016)




----------



## TheMintyBun (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Mercuss (May 21, 2016)

The music on this video is just awesome   for some reason I love to have it playing when play Euro Truck sim 2


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

This song always cracks me up


----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)




----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Ever since i saw Drive i listen to this song:


GOOD SHITT M8


----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)

euthanizedCanine said:


> GOOD SHITT M8


I  KNOW M837! IT'S EVEN BETTER THAT SARUDE DANKSTORM!


----------



## Traven V (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)




----------



## reptile logic (May 21, 2016)

The ringing in my ears. Tinnitus is a bitch.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 21, 2016)

JR<3


----------



## Ricky (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2016)

Takes me back to when keygens were a thing


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

I'm listening to this right now, beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Good song, good animation.


----------



## Wolveon (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)




----------



## TheMintyBun (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Traven V (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 23, 2016)




----------



## All#the#fuR (May 23, 2016)

My tinnitus


----------



## Julen (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Traven V (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

I have a weakness for Sigur Ros....Jonsi has the voice of an angel.


----------



## Wolveon (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2016)




----------



## TheMintyBun (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

PUP - _The Dream is Over
_


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Metallica was my first favorite band in high school. I listened to them all the dang time. Just saying. Ride the Lightning might be my favorite album of theirs.

right now
Cloud Nothings - _Here and Nowhere Else_


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

One of my favorite relaxing songs, and favorite to cook to as well.


----------



## modfox (May 29, 2016)

ég frá ísland


----------



## modfox (May 29, 2016)

HA! i can understand the song
language: icelandic


----------



## Traven V (May 29, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 29, 2016)

Vaporwave is my drug of choice.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

This is how they opened their concert when I saw them last year. AMAZING


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Someone was singing it earlier and it got stuck in my head. Now I need to go on a Queen binge and finish up with some Dream Theatre or Symphony X


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 30, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (May 30, 2016)

This album is pure destruction in audio form, can't stop listening to it


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 31, 2016)

The Beach Boys - _Pet Sounds

Yay._


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

"Who would have thought, we'd fought so long,/It's easy to see,/Our enemies turned to friends, our friends to enemies,/And we sat somewhere in between."


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Because of JoJo's


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Czukay (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Heroes in a half-shell, turtle power!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 1, 2016)

Shabazz Palaces - _Lese Majesty





_


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 2, 2016)

MF DOOM - _MM...FOOD_


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 3, 2016)

Caribou - _Our Love_


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

Much feels, evrytiem


----------



## modfox (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## modfox (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Somnium (Jun 4, 2016)

your mom


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 4, 2016)

"We're just three MCs and we're on the go,/Shadrach, Meshach, Abednego!"


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## lyar (Jun 5, 2016)

This thread has gotten edgy let's switch the mood a little. You guys will prob hate this. By the way the song is about lesbians.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

Chance the Rapper - Coloring Book

I'm atheist and will never be a religious minded person but I do admit that I find its concepts really attractive and just kind of warm and welcoming and full of fuzzy feelings and really that's just great. I don't mean that in a snarky way. I've considered attending local church/synagogue/mosque but never had the audacity to go and I'm not sure the places around here are as wholesome as some of the others are. Uh.. I'll stop talking now. Anyway good album. I like the lyrics "God is better than the best steak." "I'm giving satan a swirly."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Chance the Rapper - Coloring Book
> 
> I'm atheist and will never be a religious minded person but I do admit that I find its concepts really attractive and just kind of warm and welcoming and full of fuzzy feelings and really that's just great. I don't mean that in a snarky way. I've considered attending local church/synagogue/mosque but never had the audacity to go and I'm not sure the places around here are as wholesome as some of the others are. Uh.. I'll stop talking now. Anyway good album. I like the lyrics "God is better than the best steak." "I'm giving satan a swirly."



If you're looking for churches to investigate, I recommend the LDS.  Best group of people I've ever met.  They won't pressure you to join or anything, but they will teach you and welcome you.

Also, just so we're not off topic:


----------



## HumanEXP (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

StealYourFace said:


> If you're looking for churches to investigate, I recommend the LDS.  Best group of people I've ever met.  They won't pressure you to join or anything, but they will teach you and welcome you.


@StealYourFace @Cannabiskitty 

LDS/Mormon here. I can give you a mini-crash course in my faith if desired. Mind you, I ain't the best Mormon out there but I can try to help.

But as StealYourFace said, let's not get too off topic:


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> @StealYourFace @Cannabiskitty
> 
> LDS/Mormon here. I can give you a mini-crash course in my faith if desired. Mind you, I ain't the best Mormon out there but I can try to help.
> 
> But as StealYourFace said, let's not get too off topic:


I laughed audibly when I saw you were listening to Ghost, just because of the context.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

StealYourFace said:


> I laughed audibly when I saw you were listening to Ghost, just because of the context.


Told ya I'm not the greatest, haha. Besides, that's still not the worst thing on my iPod.


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Told ya I'm not the greatest, haha. Besides, that's still not the worst thing on my iPod.


Gotta be better than me, I smoke a ridiculous amount of weed and wear band shirts and chain wallets to church.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

StealYourFace said:


> Gotta be better than me, I smoke a ridiculous amount of weed and wear band shirts and chain wallets to church.


We're all different, nothing wrong with that. Besides, I always imagined church is more about gaining something spiritual over appearance

Edit: excellent song choice


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

I was actually thinking about joining a Jewish congregation with my mom since she is Jewish but so she has no time.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I was actually thinking about joining a Jewish congregation with my mom since she is Jewish but so she has no time.


Well, whatever you choose, I hope you can be happy with it. That's all anyone really wants, in my opinion.

Slightly ironic song:


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

@StealYourFace @Cannabiskitty If either of you got any Mormon/LDS questions, feel free to bug me via message


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

I've just heard really good things about the Jewish community and my family is directly from Israel.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I've just heard really good things about the Jewish community and my family is directly from Israel.


Alright, man. You do you.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

Envy - _Recitation_

Gorgeous screamo band from Tokyo. It's a perfect combination of beauty and brutality and I can't recommend this album more if you are into screamo.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

Beach House -_ Teen Dream_

Man this band is good. They're a gift that just keeps giving. Don't think there is a better track record out there. Album to album Beach House just rules.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Beach House -_ Teen Dream_
> 
> Man this band is good. They're a gift that just keeps giving. Don't think there is a better track record out there. Album to album Beach House just rules.


That's cool you should provide a video or link because tbh I probably won't look this up. Now for a nice classic.


----------



## modfox (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 7, 2016)

Menomena - _Moms_


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Elements, by Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Elements, by Lindsey Stirling.


Love that song lemme put the video if you don't mind.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 7, 2016)

"Been thinking a lot today."


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 8, 2016)

Gonna Fight the War - The Merry-Go-Round


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Keep forgetting how great this cover is.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 8, 2016)

Panda Bear - _Person Pitch





_


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 8, 2016)

The Avalanches - _Frankie Sinatra_






I can't believe The Avalanches are releasing new music again. So happy right now.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

"Why don't you play the game?"


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 8, 2016)

The Avalanches - _Since I Left You
_
Absolutely majestic. One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 9, 2016)

"Livin' here in Jersey/Fighting villains from afar,/You gotta find first gear/In your giant robot car!"


----------



## Storok (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Shadows
Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 19, 2016)

Portishead - _Dummy_


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Over the clouds, Burst remix. gets me in a drawing mood


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Kioskask (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Rmania (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jun 27, 2016)

m m m m m m m m ma madness...


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 27, 2016)

currently listening to


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 27, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> currently listening to


On the best format before vinyl , The CD!


----------



## Traven V (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

I love blink-182


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 4, 2016)

The classics.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 4, 2016)

A very fun and friendly band to see live.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 8, 2016)

Just simply a beautiful piece in my eyes


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

I feel that this basically sums up the endless torrent of voices that plague my head.


----------



## modfox (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Peacewalker (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Selly (Jul 12, 2016)

Sadly I cant find a video with just the 1 song...


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Selly (Jul 12, 2016)

Saw that, reminded me of this little Gem. Also by Devin Townsend c:


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 12, 2016)

Mutemath's "Blood Pressure."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 12, 2016)

This has been on repeat for the past 2 days......don't judge me x3.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Selly (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## furryfilth (Jul 17, 2016)

i hate u, i love u - gnash


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## LycanTheory (Jul 21, 2016)

Five Finger Death Punch - Nemeses


----------



## Selly (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Sharg (Jul 23, 2016)

Just discovered this band from a black metal blog, really good stuff.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 24, 2016)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been listening to this for like 3 hours.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 27, 2016)

I can see why GameDev Byrne used this in his intros for his Distant Worlds Expedition journal entries.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 3, 2016)

Audio-book of 'Galactic Football League'

http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fa...f=a_search_c4_1_4_srTtl?qid=1470200304&sr=1-4


----------



## Peacewalker (Aug 3, 2016)

This song is like the wine, the more years pass the more good it becomes


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Blu-wolf (Aug 4, 2016)

Good times jazz stuff....Duke Ellington!  C Jam Blues


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 5, 2016)

Mega Man 8's intro theme. :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 5, 2016)

My favorite song.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> My favorite song.


Classic. :3 That's also on Independence Day. :3


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 17, 2016)

Reee!


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 26, 2016)

Girly. I know, but I like it. :3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2016)

For extra feels:



Spoiler











> If Only Tears...
> Dio had been a child soldier at the mercy of warlords in Orre ever since his village was pillaged by militants. The Riolu, later given the name Carine, was the child of a wild Lucario that Dio had unwittingly blinded and killed. Suffice to say, he wasn't counting on her being there.
> 
> Despite eventually escaping his handlers and spending the next fifteen years living in Unova with Carine as his emotional and moral anchor, Dio, haunted by his past as an empath awoken by their chance meeting, continues to face turbulent times.


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

Now listening to




And after probably




_Through the gates of hell!
As we make our way to heaven!
THROUGH THE NAZI LINES!

PRIMO VICTORIA!! _


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> Now listening to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attero Dominatus after that, perhaps?


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Attero Dominatus after that, perhaps?


Maybe. But i think i'll listen to


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 26, 2016)

It's been mouths and I'm still listening to this ~ u ~


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> Maybe. But i think I'll listen to


May I also recommend:


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> May I also recommend:


Also


----------



## nitrohusky (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 28, 2016)

*Dvořák Symphony No 9*


----------



## Julen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Elf-cat (Aug 28, 2016)

My air conditioner, it drones on and on, on how hot it is by remaining on until the room reaches a certain temperature, then it turns off.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Enjoy these two remixes:


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## guysullavin (Sep 3, 2016)

Pretty awesome track by a young dude out of Prince Edward Island. This track was used for the newest Ghost In The Shell new movie trailer. Dude is insanely talented.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 8, 2016)

:3


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 11, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> :3


Stop it..........just stop it...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Stop it..........just stop it...


Yeah, I guess it's a little late for JonTron's STOP compilation.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Stop it..........just stop it...


What was that for??


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 15, 2016)

"Nothing But A Song" by Great Big Sea


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 18, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> What was that for??


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 18, 2016)

*Player 2 has entered the thread*







Wait, Wasn't I drawing something?
*Player 2 has left the thread*


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm currently editing a review of Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story, and this metal version of the final boss theme is too epic to keep to myself.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Have you ever heard the song Warriors for centuries? its a mashup of Warriors by Imagine dragons, and Remember me for centuries by Fall out boy. it sounds EPIC.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> Have you ever heard the song Warriors for centuries? its a mashup of Warriors by Imagine dragons, and Remember me for centuries by Fall out boy. it sounds EPIC.


I don't doubt it. I'll have a listen. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Look up Jonathan Bastos. Armless guitar player that is extraordinary!! Or Daniel Lanois. Incredible guitarist like Joe Satriani and Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Sep 22, 2016)

What have i done with my life


----------



## Julen (Sep 22, 2016)

And also this


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 22, 2016)

Julen said:


> And also this


Good taste.. 





What i'm listening to at work.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## MaliaXO (Sep 22, 2016)

The sound of my own thoughts


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm actually listening to this right now (─‿─)




No one said it had to 'bee' music (¬‿¬)


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 24, 2016)

While I don't agree with the lyrics, and I can't stand Robb Flynn, I still think this is an incredible song.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> While I don't agree with the lyrics, and I can't stand Robb Flynn, I still think this is an incredible song.


Wow! Haven't heard Machine Head in years! Thanks gor the reminder!


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Im listening to Trevor Moran's new song- Get Me Through The Night


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

The crickets & cicadas, along with the occasional frog. And a random car going by. I love living in the country!!


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll see yours, & raise you an unplugged version.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'll see yours, & raise you an unplugged version.


She really does a great job.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Oct 6, 2016)

Using you- mars Argo


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


This was my brothers band back in the 80s and 90s. Sadly the singer died a few years ago. Hell the band broke up in the later 90s. I was my brothers roady and drum tech. He was a great drummer. Sad he put those sticks down.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 7, 2016)

Im very much enjoying this right now:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

This guy is a record producer. He did alot of the U2 albums. Alot of Willie Nelson and Emmy Lou Harris. He rocks.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 7, 2016)

Is it too early?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 8, 2016)

Love this band <3


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 8, 2016)

Type O Negative was amazing RIP Peter Steele


----------



## Jarren (Oct 9, 2016)

A lot of things, actually...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## alucardcanidae (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

And, for a change of pace.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 20, 2016)

Rick Astley has a great voice!


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 20, 2016)

I disagree with basically all of their political views, but can't deny the fact that their music is pretty good.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 21, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I disagree with basically all of their political views, but can't deny the fact that their music is pretty good.


I listened to the crap out of that album. :3


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 21, 2016)

This is a good song. :3


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Oct 21, 2016)

Great anime worth checking out if you have some time
=)


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## stimpy (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 28, 2016)

:3


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm currently listening to the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack...on CD.  Just came in the mail today. Yep, I still buy CD's once in a while.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 28, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> This is a good song. :3


Oh, I do not like that video.  Ruining the magic is just wrong!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## MaximusLupis (Oct 30, 2016)

All Summer I've been listening the same like 6 Weezer albums
but recently a friend turned me onto Jeff Rosenstock
and. I mean. Worry, it's a masterpiece





Also Crying's new album. I got it on vinyl and Im spinning it right now before work


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

Good old Eurobeat. Can't beat it. <3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

That finale is awe-inspiring in this performance! Makes me jerk tears it's so good ;_;


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 2, 2016)

This song is good. :3


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Back before metal music!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

I love this guy. Own all his albums and his book.  "White Kid Raps Fast"


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm listening to you, my fellas, keep being awesome on this site! :Д


----------



## Julen (Nov 5, 2016)

I dunno what it is. But i just love it


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> I dunno what it is. But i just love it


It.... is.... BEAUTIFUL
And the best thing is
The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multi-stage anaerobic test that gets progressively harder at every stage


----------



## Julen (Nov 5, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> It.... is.... BEAUTIFUL
> And the best thing is
> The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multi-stage anaerobic test that gets progressively harder at every stage


Yuo see Ivan.
Tis not beautiful
Tis BLYATiful


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

After 4 hours of screaming, shouting and hard rock, you need something relaxing, you know.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

I got Richard Marx going on right now for unknown reasons.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

For all my fellow GoT fans.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


>


I applaud your taste in metal, good sir.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I applaud your taste in metal, good sir.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

That bass solo's a source of energy


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 11, 2016)

Been trying to get the song down on piano and maybe record a cover sometime.

Its such a lovely song.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhome-2001%2Fresonance


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdjbayati%2Fdittle-potato-baby-dicks-freestyle


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

this music video is magical.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I love this guy. Own all his albums and his book.  "White Kid Raps Fast"


Mac did it better.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 15, 2016)

metatem said:


> Mac did it better.



What are you, the Youtube comments section?
Mac was faster but Watsky has way better lyrics in his other songs.


----------



## metatem (Nov 15, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> What are you, the Youtube comments section?
> Mac was faster but Watsky has way better lyrics in his other songs.


----------



## metatem (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## metatem (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 16, 2016)

metatem said:


>


















I like Mac. No really, I do- but overall think Watsky is better.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 19, 2016)

Only love can conquer hate <3


----------



## stimpy (Nov 24, 2016)

I always love to sing along with this song


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanksgiving classic .....and yeah, I know it's a protest against the draft.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

I fucking love this entire playlist. SO much good shit!


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Zalakke (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Joan rocks!


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 28, 2016)

*GWAR!!!





*


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Deathless (Dec 12, 2016)

Neal Morse - Ways of a Fool


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rolling Stones - Painted Black

Enjoy Ayypocalypse Now.


----------



## De1fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Amatory - The voices of the Millions.

Russian metal ftw.


----------



## Octane_Moss (Dec 21, 2016)

Listening to some Bonobo over top of Rainymood.com


----------



## Karatine (Dec 23, 2016)

What a masterpiece.


----------



## spaceybrains (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 26, 2016)

Also known as that song with the humming that's been in my head for an absurdly long time.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 26, 2016)

What Judy Hopps' theme song could have been.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 26, 2016)

Been playing a bit of Pokemon so...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>



Fuck yeah, GET SCHWIFTY!


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 27, 2016)

This-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNfYvNtQqss


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## heteroclite (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Killzot (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Jan 3, 2017)

Glitch Hop is the way to be. :3


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 3, 2017)

The adicts- Joker in the pack. This song is about me. If we were all ciggarretes in a pack, id be the joker in the pack. Okay thats all, thankyou for this bitchin' post. Its cool to see the variety of music furries enjoy.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Alpine (Jan 3, 2017)

Some drum n bass


----------



## Retschy (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 13, 2017)

2 Steps From Hell's Vanquish album


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 14, 2017)

it was not on youtube so 
I I had to go to dailymotion


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 14, 2017)

I hope these'll do..

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fantovolk%2Fskyfall-end-credits-with
I got obsessed with listening to end credits since a few days ago. I don't know why but they're awesome.
And this end credit gets really nice at around 1:40


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fneonfeather%2Fafterlife-neon-feather-remix
Oh yeah and I also listened to this. It's cool..


----------



## luxidoptera (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 19, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> The adicts- Joker in the pack. This song is about me. If we were all ciggarretes in a pack, id be the joker in the pack. Okay thats all, thankyou for this bitchin' post. Its cool to see the variety of music furries enjoy.


Thats the nice Thing to Music... everyone varys as well as the Songs do... and together they summarize a Creek full of different, unique Drops of water from whom each is a mysterious secret in their own.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 19, 2017)

So happy I was able to hear this live. _That groove_.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 19, 2017)

luxidoptera said:


>


fuck yes theres finally someone out there knowing MDK <3
I was 3 weeks prema addicted after i found his channel :3


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Vitaly (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 20, 2017)

for me it was mostly something like this today


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 20, 2017)

oh a lot of times this piece today :3


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 22, 2017)

Katy Perry goes Pink Floyd. Hats off for that.


----------



## modfox (Feb 22, 2017)

This calls for a muzz


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Feb 22, 2017)

Well as of now I'm currentla listenin to the sound of mah fan go whirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

My breakfast music, now potentially switching to mcr '.'


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Actually, the whole "Essential Hard Rock" station on Google Play Music. This is just one song


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

"Close To The Roses" by Vacant Life, a pleasantly aggro post-punk revivalist outfit from Seattle.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

For What It's Worth, by Buffalo Springfield. A classic.


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey, is there anyone here in the French Quarter of New Orleans?  I'd love to meet a fellow fur.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 14, 2017)

SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Pinecat (Mar 19, 2017)

Sweather Weather cover by PostModernJukeBox


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


>


Shouldnt you hear nirvana Kurt?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 28, 2017)

Currently heqring F-ups- Lazy Generation
Originally tried to find a yt link, but i somewhat ran off in old Burnout3 Videos :3
Without this gamw i'd probably never found the band. It was the intro song to Burnout3 ^^


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Time for some Kylie Minogue! <3


----------



## Dick Arden (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2017)

<3.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 31, 2017)

Panzerkampf, (Tank Fight) by heavy metal band Sabaton


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

This guy sounds so damn transcendent, and the way he signs almost feels primal.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>



Badass, I see you fuck with 80s retro synthwave music as well. =3

Sorry for derailing the thread, but I couldnt post this in your profile


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Badass, I see you fuck with 80s retro synthwave music as well. =3
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread, but I couldnt post this in your profile


I've set my profile so that only the ones I follow can see/post on my profile. 

Should check out more of NewRetroWave. They have a LOT of good albums/mixes. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've set my profile so that only the ones I follow can see/post on my profile.
> 
> Should check out more of NewRetroWave. They have a LOT of good albums/mixes. <3



Oh Im already subscribed to them on youtube bro. =3


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Royn said:


>


The one who made this must've been smoking some real hard shit.


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

lol right?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 13, 2017)

<3 420! =3


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

Lana Del Rey, Daugther.. Some ballads


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lazerhawk - King of the Streets @Yakamaru here's some good ass synthwave for you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Lazerhawk - King of the Streets @Yakamaru here's some good ass synthwave for you!


I already have the album, mate. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Lazerhawk - King of the Streets @Yakamaru here's some good ass synthwave for you!


Aaaand I am currently listening to it. Thanks.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 15, 2017)

Its all good fam! =3 btw good taste, breaking benjamin is awesome!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2017)

Gotten totes addicted to this.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (May 4, 2017)

Relatable.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (May 5, 2017)




----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (May 5, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 7, 2017)

AOE - I'm Right This Time


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

DEUS VULT! <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Torii (May 11, 2017)

www.youtube.com: Mystery Skulls
www.youtube.com: Ken Ashcorp
I'm listening to almost everything of them <3


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 11, 2017)

Top Tracks - Joey Badass - YouTube


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2017)

<3 <3 <3 <3

I love Vocaloid.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 11, 2017)

Classic


----------



## Surreal Mentality (May 12, 2017)

_*WE NEED MORE WHISKEY AND RYE!*_ Seen these guys live three times, crowd gets rowdy about 0.63 seconds into this song.


----------



## ArielaNewt (May 18, 2017)

Do podcasts count because I am addicted to Welcome to Nightvale's series


----------



## Reke (May 18, 2017)

Chris Cornell, Soundgarden and Audioslave singer, has died aged 52 - Elton John and Adam Lambert pay tribute

Seems like I'll be shuffling Cornell's jams for the day...


----------



## Torii (May 18, 2017)

ELECTRO SWING!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Gerlint (May 21, 2017)

Definitely on a CCR kick due to the Rising Storm 2 beta this weekend.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

Been listening to a lot of Celtic music lately. (Thanks, Bela.  )

Awesome playlist right here.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Khünnt, "King Robert" (split CDr with The Afternoon Gentlemen, self-released, 2007).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2017)

radio.garden/live/tehran/iranianradio


----------



## Amiir (May 23, 2017)

I happened to stumble upon a smooth as fuck little tune. I dig it. Best listened to with earphones


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Kazara (May 26, 2017)

Currently? Friday Night Tech episode 161 as I clean my room.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (May 31, 2017)

Something criminally underappreciated.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 4, 2017)

Lior
Love it


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

I love that song ChromaticRabbit.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I love that song ChromaticRabbit.




Loved this too
Super cute and talented filmclip


----------



## Julen (Jun 4, 2017)

Dis


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 4, 2017)

Did I post this already? Ah who cares.


----------



## Simo (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Taylor and Co. (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2017)

#swag


----------



## Iovic (Jun 5, 2017)

Based on one of my favourite book series.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Iovic (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 28, 2017)

Aphotic Currents 2 by Hungry Lights.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Norros (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 29, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


>


best song to listen to while cooking chicken.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 29, 2017)

The song of a true noble sacrifice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2017)

One of the most moving pieces of music I've heard


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

this playlist


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

babymetal / headbanger


----------



## Sivath (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

For some reason.... The All American Rejects  - Move Along


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

The song is Unstoppable by E.S. Posthumus. and a great Enterprise E tribute for the Star trek nerds out there!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Ryon (Jul 13, 2017)

Ruelle - Madness


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## light tear drop (Jul 20, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


>


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2017)

HALP! I AM ADDICTED TO THIS! Thanks, @Aurorans Solis for linking that shit over Discord. Now I can't get un-addicted to REOL.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 20, 2017)

2:28 is when I rock out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2017)

Gotta thank @Multoran For recommending this one over Discord. <3


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 23, 2017)

Been on a mad future funk kick, lately.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 23, 2017)

can't stop listening to this, I heard it on the radio while driving, it's so sad


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

As soon as I came to this thread this is what I was jamming to lol. Loved this game, so epic the last battle.


----------



## Iovic (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been listening to a lot of Sabaton recently.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 31, 2017)

Wild-Fantasy-Run said:


> As soon as I came to this thread this is what I was jamming to lol. Loved this game, so epic the last battle.



I'M SORRY I'M NOT SEEING SONG OF STORMS REMIX, NO, NOT SEEING IT

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## modfox (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Aug 13, 2017)

Thom Yorke - Black Swan


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

Currently listening to this album.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 17, 2017)

Such a great, mellow, classic song.


----------



## tortoisesensei (Sep 18, 2017)

Etienne De Crecy's "Super Discount."  I'm only on the second track, but it's good so far.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 18, 2017)

Gorillaz


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 18, 2017)

New Gary Numan - Savage (Stories from a Broken World) has been getting a blasting today.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 18, 2017)

One Last Light by Linkin Park....I don't have enough tissues to cry into ;-;


----------



## Iovic (Sep 18, 2017)

I've been listening to a LOT of Sabaton. Mostly from the album Carolus Rex.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 18, 2017)

Been listening to Ghost's cover of army of lovers-crucified.  It's pretty neat!


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 18, 2017)

Gotta love jack and meg white


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bit of this, bit of Metalica, bit of Dance With The Dead.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2017)

Italian TV can be so wonderfully strange...


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 1, 2017)

Having won their first grand final in 37 years, I've sure been listening to my AFL club's theme song a lot ^^


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Italian TV can be so wonderfully strange...


100% would return to the Faith.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 1, 2017)

the thunder rolls by all that remains


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2017)

According to some people, you're a Satan worshiper if you listen to anything other than Country.





Hail Satan, I guess?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> According to some people, you're a Satan worshiper if you listen to anything other than Country.


Because they are afraid of change and new and reject it


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Because they are afraid of change and new and reject it


More like sees two words in the lyrics and go "F**k that". Because swearing is a big no-no. 

Also: Her voice is awesome.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> More like sees two words in the lyrics and go "F**k that". Because swearing is a big no-no.


isn't country music 99% of it is singing about some girl Xd


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> isn't country music 99% of it is singing about some girl Xd


Girls, trucks, booze, or some combination of the three.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, I am listening to this one again. Sue me.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2017)

I love all these whateverwave videos, especially as background when I'm writing. There are little or no lyrics to distract and is seamlessly *C H I L L*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## GigaBit (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Oct 10, 2017)

Kate Bush, Hounds of Love

"I found a fox 
Caught by dogs 
He let me take him in my hands 

His little heart 
It beats so fast 
And I'm ashamed of running away 

From nothing real 
I just can't deal with this 
But I'm still afraid to be there 

Among your hounds of love 
And feel your arms surround me 
I've always been a coward And never know what's good for me..."


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 22, 2017)

Been listening to a lot of Thomas Bergersen's work lately. This particular piece has been quite the earworm.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 22, 2017)

I used to not be a huge fan of female vocalists. I don't know why. However I discovered Pvris a few months back and I really dig their sound.

Their vocalist reminds me or Kristen Stewart for some reason...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 22, 2017)

listening to a lot of pissed off customers bitch about their cable bill


----------



## RemedyKun (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 22, 2017)

"There Might be Coffee"
-- deadmau5


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> listening to a lot of pissed off customers bitch about their cable bill


Change your hold music to "Sandstorm" by Darude. That should do the trick!






óÓÒò


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL I wish... I love that song


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> listening to a lot of pissed off customers bitch about their cable bill



I truly feel for you.  I've been a service manager for a powersports dealer, and it's always a complete shitshow with some customers.  I had a guy spend 2 hours complaining that we didn't completely detail his filthy GSXR after changing the rear brake pads.  Nowhere did it even advertise we even wash anything for any price.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> LOL I wish... I love that song


Or "YEAH" by Steve Angello. I cant help but bounce when that comes on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, more Scandroid. <3


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Scandroid


Get a Tron vibe from this... _nice_


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 28, 2017)

Powerless by Linkin Park.

Which happens to be the theme song of the character my username is named after


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Okamio (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Journey- Separate Ways


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

...can never hear them enough, all in all...


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Love the part where this gets fast:






"...I wanted you to sleep with her and
Hate yourself instead of me
I wanted you untrue,
Hating yourself like me

After all, what am I missing
I haven't missed before,
Sucking down the precious lies
I should have swallowed way before?"

Bitter song, but I like it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 2, 2017)

The Katamari Damacy soundtrack.






Easily one of my favorites.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

MINE TURTLE! MINE TURTLE! MINE TURTLE!

HALP! I HAVE THIS ON REPEAT!


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 2, 2017)

So I lost a bet so they made me listen to fucking ASMR because they know I hate that crap.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Help! Aurorans linked this one on Discord, and I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 2, 2017)

Best part is at 2:30!


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

Why, I'm not sure, but oddly, this song always made me laugh, and on some level, I'm embarrassed to say I kinda like it : P


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

Go EPIC or go HOME!!


----------



## Naresie (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Arko90 (Nov 3, 2017)

Best music in france actually OoO


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Best music in france


French rap ... ?! ... wow. No idea what they said, but that was very cool.  _C’est trop kiffant_, according to Google.

I love this place. ♡


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 3, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> French rap ... ?! ... wow. No idea what they said, but that was very cool.  _C’est trop kiffant_, according to Google.
> 
> I love this place. ♡


I  think there are subtitles, I'm not sure


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

LOL my son just sent this to me saying, "tell your friends what _I'm_ listening to!"






It's spreading....


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

Oooh, what a pretty song...and he's playing a C. Bechstein, the piano of my dreams...


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2017)

A Sunday morning radio presenter always plays this song in November, and it always gives a tear to my eyes. So beautiful.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

Reggaetrade! Yes, I love reggae. Don't judge me. 
1fmreggaetrade.radio.net: 1.FM - ReggaeTrade - Reggae


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

When you’re bored you find weird sh*t xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When you’re bored you find weird sh*t xD


Fucking woof! 

OT: I like me some Synthwave. <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When you’re bored you find weird sh*t xD



Wow, that was definitely some weird shit.  How does one even put those two together lol?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucking woof!
> 
> OT: I like me some Synthwave. <3





-..Legacy..- said:


> Wow, that was definitely some weird shit.  How does one even put those two together lol?


The magic of the internet xD


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 6, 2017)

The Spunyboys: How Low Can You Feel


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Just came across this beauty. The song at 12:51? Holy crap!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

Good jams for all seasons


----------



## BloodEclipse (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm addicted to this song right now..


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Grav the Zero (Nov 12, 2017)

I've been listening to Sigur Ros a lot recently. I find their music helps me study without being distracting.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## perkele (Nov 15, 2017)

Is this how I make a post with a video? I want it so people can see the sounds I'm listening to on my computerbox.








Harpo_K_Aussie said:


>



This is the soundtrack to my life.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh, Mick Jones!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

*Stop breathing me in,
Stop feeding my love~*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Same skrillex same...


----------



## Karatine (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Diretooth (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## closetcutie (Nov 24, 2017)

Relaxing and listening to one of my favourite iDOLM@STER songs <3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 24, 2017)

Feeling for nostalgia.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 25, 2017)

infected monster


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Nov 27, 2017)

*ECKSTEIN ECKSTEIN ALLES MUSS VESTECKT SEIN*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Remroto (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Taku (Nov 28, 2017)

Zebbler encanti experience - puzzle of egos


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 28, 2017)

Deadly Valentine by Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 28, 2017)

modfox said:


>


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Django Django - In Your Beat


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Rawr... if only I had a she-wolf in my closet.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Filter (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Anne Sexton, 'Wanting to Die', rare, late 1960s footage. 

My, she puts this well...and reads her work well. And have also had these thoughts now, for so many years, and they get stronger as I get older. But watching this, I feel less alone.


----------



## DrFlipster (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 12, 2017)

_I'm not a Sonic fan i promise... _
_(Ok i kinda am)_


----------



## Zettios (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm a bit of a weeb, so I mostly listen to japanese songs or English covers of them. There are a few songs I have been listening to, but these 2 have been on loop ever since I heard them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2017)

Super-customized rabab with a full fretboard and internal light (I think it keeps the skin dry and tight-mine could certainly use that)


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2017)

@Ravofox

Thanks, for introducing me to this guy! Like the Aussie Dylan, in a way...hints of Randy Newman, Steve Earl...love it.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> @Ravofox
> 
> Thanks, for introducing me to this guy! Like the Aussie Dylan, in a way...hints of Randy Newman, Steve Earl...love it.



Oh, you're welcome. Yeah, I do see the resemblances. I hadn't heard this one, but I think it's my second favourite of his now! Thanks^^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 16, 2017)

Do YouTube Vlogs Count?  If so, I'm listening to Pocari Roo.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't know what genre is this, but it sounds amazing:


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

I found a series of Japanese 80s music mix"tapes" on youtube and I'm loving it tbh, even though I usually don't really care for poppy stuff.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 19, 2017)

Because I'm Canadian and I wanted to cry today...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Dec 27, 2017)

This will make you punch a wall


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah, I listen to a lot of Synthwave. Sue me.


----------



## Bitter Moscato (Dec 31, 2017)

I live for kpop


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Kyr (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Fast Guitar!






70s


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ashke (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

I woke up with this song in my head this morning.  I love this album, beautiful yet nonsensical and gleefully unhinged.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Last year’s Eurovision Song Contest 

Belarus currently.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

It's a tragedy that these guys never got through to Eurovision..


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's a tragedy that these guys never got through to Eurovision..


Which one are you?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

None of them, but that yelp at the beginning is not far from what the foxes were doing outside my window last night!


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

post-punk mood today, The Fall-

Victoria!  (cover of The Kinks)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Meanwhile I’ve now got My Friend by Jacques Houdek on.  A work of undisputed and unparalleled genius even by Eurovision standards


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> post-punk mood today, The Fall-
> 
> Victoria!  (cover of The Kinks)


My god, I haven’t heard that in years!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Reuben’s Train.  This guy finally made it huge last year, almost to the point of getting overplayed.  It was his Wolves EP that got me hooked back in 2014.  If you can give that a listen it’s well worth it. Purer and more raw than Human, even though some of the tracks got remixed for the later album.  He’s also one of the most genuine people ever.  Did it the hard way.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Been a while since I played this album, but amazing, though and through, last song is perfect:


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 17, 2018)

Forgot about this song. True story about the Edmund Fitzgerald, an ore ship that sank in Lake Superior in the mid 70s, taking all 29 of it's crew with it.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 17, 2018)

Does looping your own song while makig it count as currently listening to? Hmmm


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Had this in my head this morning.  It has kind of a cartoonish vibe, but then the guitar is so jagged and broken that it ends up more sinister feeling.  We never find out where the hawk is taking the chicken, but you get the feeling it's not going to end well.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Ashke (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Zhalo (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## GigaBit (Jan 25, 2018)

This music video tho... What in the world...




I really like the song tho.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## defunct (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Kumali (Jan 25, 2018)

David Lanz. Pleasant new age piano music. A buck and a half at Goodwill.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

For some reason this one popped into my head for the first time in a while.  Always thought it was cute.


----------



## Julen (Jan 26, 2018)

my life is at a constant low now


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Lain9595 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Midnight by Caravan Palace.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Just listening some dark romantic & hypnotic rock music.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 30, 2018)

So good I can't stop repeating it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


This is groovy! Imma check them out!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm listening to this always when I want to restore my faith in humanity


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> I'm listening to this always when I want to restore my faith in humanity


Good taste in music.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Here's some groovy!


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here's some groovy!


Youtube is saying me that this video is unavaiable ;(


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Youtube is saying me that this video is unavaiable ;(


Love freedom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Maybe this one will work.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I love new musuc too. Daya is pretty cool.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Still my crack-cocaine.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't judge


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I Love This!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

The first one of these two.  Still think it's an amazing piece of music 20-odd years after first hearing it.  Listen carefully and different instruments are playing to different time signatures.  I have no idea how they ever manage to play this live


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The first one of these two.  Still think it's an amazing piece of music 20-odd years after first hearing it.  Listen carefully and different instruments are playing to different time signatures.  I have no idea how they ever manage to play this live


Almost sounds like the Beatles. Which is fukin awesome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost sounds like the Beatles. Which is fukin awesome!


Going on my playlist. Gonna check them out for sure.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Going on my playlist. Gonna check them out for sure.


IMO OK Computer has to be one of the best albums of the 1990s.  Back in the day it was never out of my CD player.

The Bends is another one of their better disks.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 3, 2018)

Having a lazy saturday morning with a leisurely breakfast and some favourite LPs.  Any bats reading might appreciate this one;


----------



## Karatine (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Razorscab said:


>


I love Silversun Pickups!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 4, 2018)

Everyday is Halloween.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 6, 2018)

In the mood for Mr Cutler today.  I love this guy, and travelled hundreds of miles to see his last gig a few years ago.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm into paranormal stuff and I always thought the story of Gef the Talking Mongoose was interesting. Someone I follow on my paranormal/cryptid Tumblr blog posted this.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 9, 2018)

Razorscab said:


> I'm into paranormal stuff and I always thought the story of Gef the Talking Mongoose was interesting. Someone I follow on my paranormal/cryptid Tumblr blog posted this.


Been a while since I last heard about Gef.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Cringe engage:
_
Only 90's kids 'll remember these sweet gaming tunes!_

Cringe over.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

Ezra Furman has been getting quite a bit of play on BBC 6 Music (which I have on a lot of the time) lately.  The live sessions were particularly fun, so he's someone I'd like to see some time.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ezra Furman has been getting quite a bit of play on BBC 6 Music (which I have on a lot of the time) lately.  The live sessions were particularly fun, so he's someone I'd like to see some time.



He's evolved so much from when I first heard, 'I wanna be ignored', in 2007, geez. And...he's gonna be playing in DC, early March, gonna have to go! Smaller venue, and only $15, can't miss this! But I'm impressed, here.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 10, 2018)

This popped into my head today. I haven't listened to it, nor have I thought about it in ten years.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my all-time favorite songs, covered in such a sublime manner.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Ashke (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Sometimes nothing else will do but this!


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

Been listening to The Greatest Showman soundtrack recently.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

loiol m imdrunk a agin so herers this lo9l


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Can't go wrong with Floyd.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 19, 2018)

My bf and I are former emo kids. I sent this to him and he was practically crying.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 19, 2018)

【Nightcore】 -【Wolf In Sheep's Clothing】【Lyrics】【HD】 - YouTube

Nightcore+set it off= life


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 19, 2018)

I feel like I'm betraying my reputation by not posting any emo shit but shhhhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

=w=


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>



Nickelback? REEEEEEEE

Just kidding lol


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 23, 2018)

Those are border pipes btw... Also known as reel pipes/lowland pipes.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 23, 2018)

Blackmore's night.

One time i told a person the guitarist used to be in deep purple and seems they were surprised.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 23, 2018)

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No.2 - Adagio*


----------



## Jitters (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

This one always mellows me out.  Full of hope and love.  Just makes me want to put life on pause and appreciate how great everything can be.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 27, 2018)

This feels appropriate after my hassles yesterday.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> This feels appropriate after my hassles yesterday.


OMG.  Haven’t heard that in decades.  They were just the coolest band in the world back when I first started getting into music.  This reminds me how much of their music I’ve forgotten over the years


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Sticking on the Emerald Isle for a bit.  Absolutely loved this band (and had a MASSIVE crush on Liam O’Maonlai too).  They were also brilliant live.  This is one of their ballads, but their uptempo stuff is well worth checking out if you don’t already know it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

This feels right for this morning - we have both sunshine and snow right now.  This is one of those songs I have a weirdly strong emotional response to without quite understanding the source of it.


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)

I can’t stop listening to The Glitch Mob’s newest song.


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 4, 2018)

I wish Maria (lead singer) was my wife. She's soooo adorable and talented. She makes her own music, does her own choreography, sews her own costumes and even goes to anime conventions <3 She looks like she is having loads of fun with every video she makes.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2018)

LIGHTS - Magnetic Field


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 4, 2018)

Been playing Endless Space 2 non-stop today so been listening to both Blade Runners's soundtracks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

Best song.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## verneder (Mar 6, 2018)

Nine inch nails - kinda I want to


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ve been listening to Serj Tankian recently. He can be a bit too on the nose but man the meanings in his songs are very interesting to think about and some of them are very powerful to listen to.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 8, 2018)

The emperor protects


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## verneder (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Flowercat (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 17, 2018)

i believe my soul is damned cause now i can listen to is THE CHANTING OF ETERANL FLESH rn'gheh r'hghy'lhkj'ybgd


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 19, 2018)

and i have no clue why


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 22, 2018)

Loud, arty German hippies were the correct music for me today.


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Bear cum? Polar, black, ooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## MelloFello1967 (Apr 11, 2018)

This is absolutely my favorite album that the Beatles ever made! 
I’m also a huge fan of 60s psychedelic rock so that’s not the only bands I listen to  
I recommend givin’ it a listen... You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2018)

Sandesh Radio out of Belgaum, India, via Radio Garden


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 14, 2018)

oldie but gold


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Huh, could've sworn I posted music here before.  Oh well.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2018)

Go!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Meowly555 (Apr 30, 2018)

Post Malone - Better Now, it's lit!!!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dreamline (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 30, 2018)

Morat. -Mi nuevo vicio


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

Om my, this outfit!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

There's totally a Steven Universe character in this video too lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Here. Now all of you will also get this shit stuck on your mind. xD


----------



## Dreamline (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

This song made my cry inside


----------



## AppleButt (May 10, 2018)

I knew these guys in school, so I give them a listen to every now and then even though I'm not a huge fan of their music.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

The memories....


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (May 24, 2018)




----------



## EmpressCiela (May 24, 2018)

I've been listening to these two at least once a day for the past few months XD


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 5, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 7, 2018)

To the sweet sound of a 6000 Hz sine wave. I would recommend to turn up the volume to maximum beforehand.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 7, 2018)

The whole day was hers :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Toafa Faamoana (Jun 9, 2018)

Daisy La Liebre said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been made, but oh well. Apologies if this is breaking the rules somehow.
> 
> "The Package" - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Toafa Faamoana (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Toafa Faamoana (Jun 10, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


nice


----------



## Toafa Faamoana (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 14, 2018)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhylianlemon%2Famong-the-starfruit


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


I was watching that the other night. I play KSP to synthwave :3

It's great space music.


----------



## Joni (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was watching that the other night. I play KSP to synthwave :3
> 
> It's great space music.


I heard 30 minutes to this mix, but the music makes me feel sad and lost somehow.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Like spaaaaaaaace!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been thinking of getting one of these


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 17, 2018)

My jam!


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 17, 2018)

My dad used to play this to me on his guitar when I was a kid cause I loved it.  Very nostalgic for me.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 18, 2018)

Got it on loop here at work.  Gotta keep spirits bouncy.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2018)

Testing out new surround system with Afghan classical music


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2018)

Axé music! :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2018)

Woohooooo \@/


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 20, 2018)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE SONG NO QUESTION NOTHING WILL BEAT IT TRY ME.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Pawpad (Jun 21, 2018)

Got the loop going for work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2018)

love this song

note the rhyme fox/cocks...damn way he says it


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Mike Nobody (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Mike Nobody (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


>



Foozogz!

My personal favorite


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 28, 2018)

Fans are so split on this album, many don't like it (because it's different?), but it's nice groove metal.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Aibiki (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Pawpad (Jun 30, 2018)

I find this good for Saturday work nights. Best night of the week, I have basically nothing to dispatch alllll night. Plus, was just part of my youth, that game was stressful at times and that music just instantly let you know, hey... it's ok.... calm down... everything is cool"


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Rayd (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 14, 2018)

Currently listening to Above and Beyond feat. Richard Bedford - Thing called love. Todays world needs to remember a thing called love and stop all of this bullshit fighting and cultural division thats currently tearing us apart.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 16, 2018)

Was introduced to a movie called "Dr.Horrible" and have had this song stuck in my head over since:


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Alear (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Lunaris (Jul 26, 2018)

A real throwback to their first vids :3


----------



## Simo (Jul 26, 2018)

Silly, but fun!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## TabbyTomCat (Aug 3, 2018)

Leo rules!


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 4, 2018)

Currently listening to Anjunabeats: Vol. 8 CD1 (Mixed By Above & Beyond - Continuous Mix)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2018)

Some Synthwave for you! It always makes me feel alive. Like good old days...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 4, 2018)

Presto was so overlooked.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Caaz (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Dancy (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Water Draco (Aug 13, 2018)

Just seems appropriate.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 15, 2018)

A song I liked way before the ending became a meme.


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP, Aretha Franklin...


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh,my that outfit....sparkly...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## GloriusIdiot (Aug 16, 2018)

Old Hillbilly music.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 17, 2018)

Fan made Zootopia song.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

$uicide Boy$ - Runnin thru the 7th with my woadies instrumental. It sounds awsome if you wanna just chill  on the couch with all the lights off.


----------



## alphienya (Aug 23, 2018)

"Winter Of Our Youth" by Bastille because apparently I'm a big ol' pile of trash for this band's music.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## GloriusIdiot (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## alphienya (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't Leave Me- Blink-182

Just figured out how to make the format of CD rips into something my phone actually likes so I might get stuck on this whole album for a bit again :v


----------



## Connery (Aug 28, 2018)

This really sets the mood fro programming and pondering on some stuff


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Dancy (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Connery (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2018)

Although I usually like songs with better production and songwriting, this is pure, unfiltered thrash.

_An Exodus song a day keeps the posers away._


----------



## Trill_cock (Sep 1, 2018)

It seems as tho nobody really likes mainstream rap around here.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Fin_The_Weasel (Sep 2, 2018)

My new LSS


----------



## GloriusIdiot (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer :

You played The Bangles a ways back, and it reminded me of that era, and somehow, this song, though it's a tad different, though kinda similar. Nice tune, though...






Oooops! OK, if ya click 'watch' it still plays : )


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Ooooh, The Delaware Destroyers, 1984, live in NJ: Woah, what a tight band and those clothes in the crowd! And the drummer....


----------



## Lopaw (Sep 7, 2018)

Forgot I had this on my phone


----------



## alphienya (Sep 7, 2018)

"Headfirst Slide Into Cooperstown On A Bad Bet" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 9, 2018)

This song makes me feel a little uneasy/ anxious
But I can’t stop listening to it!


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 15, 2018)

Have this song stuck in my head now since I went to an “Alabama” concert the other day.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 27, 2018)

A bit early, but made me reminisce the times I spent with my grandpa many years ago before his death.  I still miss him.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 27, 2018)

I might have posted this one in  the other thread, don't remember, could've been one of their other songs. Oh well!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 2, 2018)

Why I'm always reporting here when listening to Deep Purple?


----------



## Inpw (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2018)

Scandroid - Awakening With You


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Feeka (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 17, 2018)

The perpetual ringing in my ears cuz I was close to an exploding bottle rocket when I was ten. I'm 21 and still have ringing


----------



## Rumby (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Vjoga (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Why I'm always reporting here when listening to Deep Purple?


Good song, I like the Metal Church cover of this as well.


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 26, 2018)

Simo said:


>



ooh, nice song, and interesting video


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)

Us has best rock.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2018)

Indian sitar, tabla and voice meet Iranian kemencheh


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Rochat (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 28, 2018)

Awooooo


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Nothing better than some good old Deathstars!


----------



## NoctisNix (Oct 28, 2018)

_I fall in love so easily
I fall in love too fast_


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Get ready for the beats!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Rumby (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 5, 2018)

Material Girl...amazing cover, here


----------



## Simo (Nov 5, 2018)

And, doing The Cure: Friday I'm in Love (better audio)


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)

@NRS174 That reminds me of DVAR


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 6, 2018)

Just remembering the soundtrack of my middle school years:


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Weird, old-timey 1971 music is _clearly _the superior form of music.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't really know a lot of Stones songs, but @Simo showed this one to me and it's now officially my favourite of theirs!


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

The megamind soundtrack and femur breaker sounds


----------



## Inpw (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Taku (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Not strictly music, but then not the strangest thing I've ever heard to be called music. The wonderful world of various British railway horns, including some that work but, also many that don't quite.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2018)

(made more famous by Elvis Costello; song by Nick Lowe)


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 15, 2018)

This album is by far my favorite! It’s very relaxing!


----------



## Taku (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Dangann (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Feeka (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 24, 2018)

I really like this artist covers of anime songs.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 1, 2018)

A double whammy for everybody.

Also, @Rant .


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm in a very Final Fantasy mood at the moment.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 4, 2018)

<3 Oldies


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Sapphire-Wolf (Dec 5, 2018)

Since last friday on my favorite list


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 5, 2018)

Listening to the entire OST. This happened to play now


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 6, 2018)

Preparing for Smash Bros tomorrow...


----------



## Tovey (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Axelfox (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## ShardOfSloth (Dec 23, 2018)

<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 23, 2018)

_"I know you looked the other way"
"I know you longed for something new"..._


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 23, 2018)

Okay i just had to share this with yall


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 23, 2018)

Not linking the official music video for this as it contains nudity, but it’s kind of humorous for those who want to watch.


----------



## goatwolff (Dec 25, 2018)

found this album ive never heard before, 1992 deluxe - princess nokia


----------



## ResTheCockatiel (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone listens to Being As An Ocean - Alone?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Currently enjoying this soundtrack from the game Stellaris and the Apocolypse expansion.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## furryswag (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## JPeccatori1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Shame by Author & Punisher.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 1, 2019)

Congratulations- Post Malone


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## furryswag (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2019)

This song was Freddie's last video. This song has held a special place in my heart for almost 30 years. Rest In Peace Freddie!


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## furryswag (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

AppleButt said:


>


YAY another Pink Floyd fan! I was raised on Pink Floyd


----------



## FVKKAT (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## furryswag (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## rknight (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Jan 11, 2019)

Simo said:


>



Wow, this is very interesting animation! It's strange how i've never heard of it.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 11, 2019)

I actually really loved the recent _Watership Down_ adaptation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2019)

No, I am not lovesick. Just enjoying the song. :V


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

open.spotify.com: Freemasons

Always listening to podcasts when I draw


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh, my almost 30 mins of various versions!


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 13, 2019)

cut my lip- twenty one pilots


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Rayd (Jan 14, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkindmile%2Fchillin-with-my-cat


----------



## Aibiki (Jan 14, 2019)

Found them on Spotify. This song in particular has been stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 17, 2019)

I actually have a line from this amazing song in my sig


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)

The song I will listen to when the world is ending:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Narri (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Just enjoying some LapFox :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 23, 2019)

Been a while since I last heard her voice and just now I approached her most recent work. She makes me float <3


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 24, 2019)

My two musical choices for that past week.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Jan 25, 2019)

Goosebumps galore! (just officially came out today and I'm waiting for it in the mail!)


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't ask, I'm sleep deprived and it's on repeat


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2019)

A blast from the past.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2019)

GIVE IT YOUR PAW!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

RIP Mac Miller  Love this song so much, long intro is worth it


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> RIP Mac Miller  Love this song so much, long intro is worth it



It was alright. I don't really think that his rapping is all that proficient or creative but... I don't know I'm still trying to think of something nice to say. Rhymes "email" with "detail". S'not bad.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> It was alright. I don't really think that his rapping is all that proficient or creative but... I don't know I'm still trying to think of something nice to say. Rhymes "email" with "detail". S'not bad.



If you havent listened to his stuff before check out like 10 different songs, they are all different, some are like hip hop, R n B or rap. I bet you will find one or more that you may like  Knock Knock is a lot different for example.

Unrelated


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> If you havent listened to his stuff before check out like 10 different songs, they are all different, some are like hip hop, R n B or rap. I bet you will find one or more that you may like  Knock Knock is a lot different for example.
> 
> Unrelated



Yeah.. I mean that's fine and all. Look I don't want to be disrespectful or anything. I'm just gonna leave it.



Spoiler


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Rystren (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been listening to this today and it's the stupidest song I've heard in a long time. But for some reason, I like it.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 13, 2019)

Today's song


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Yaicotee (Feb 17, 2019)

Gorillaz - Plastic Beach Full Album Playlist - YouTube


----------



## Saurex (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## AcerbicSeth (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## CelticWitch (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm really liking Pagan Part II by Vitalism and Lost In The Static by After The Burial lately!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

Tigers in our hearts. ;D


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2019)

@Massan Otter Tutus!


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2019)

thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH7pOUm5s9k


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## NightTripper (Mar 1, 2019)

My new theme song.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 1, 2019)

I'd tell you but I've been _Changed_. It's like I've _Come Alive_.


I'd be glad to _take the mic _but then I wouldn't be able to _be the hands that stop the bleeding. _(Not titles, just lines to make sure you've found the right ones)

You are all loved, don't forget it. If this is too hard to figure out, let me know.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 1, 2019)

Infected Mushroom - Becoming Insane.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Found this amazing mix only a few hours ago:


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 7, 2019)

Guys,
" WE'RE THE F*CKING ANIMALS! "

I love y'all.. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2019)

I just finished singing it in karaoke


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Mar 11, 2019)

Used to always be listening to alternative "emo-ish" songs... Kinda still do but I'm feeling more positive now, so I've gravitated to these lately


----------



## Julen (Mar 11, 2019)

The absolute classic


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2019)

I heard this on the radio and it is beautiful.


I don't listen to much music by central American musicians, and I realise I am really missing out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 17, 2019)

Seeing as it's St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 18, 2019)

I listen to this internet radio station when I work out


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2019)

Look what I found.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2019)

Le epic cringe


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 21, 2019)

absolute freaking banger so sad i havent listened to that much of sat 3 until now


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 22, 2019)

xxxoxoxo


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 26, 2019)

Heard this song in the car and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## SheppardKiller (Mar 28, 2019)

I like this song cause it's featured in full in a single level in a game I've played, but the 2nd drop is the best part of it because of the epic and intensive feel of it just playing it in the level, I love it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 28, 2019)

I know its not as good as Mozart but this music destroys everything at parties


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Lorim (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 29, 2019)

MAN WITH A MISSION, which is a furry group apparently.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 29, 2019)

Song 4
BABYMETAL


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Apr 1, 2019)

groboclone - Sandroll I'll just leave this here


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm trying to learn it on keyboard, but the harmony on "_Kyrie, fons bonitatis. Kyrie, ignis divine, elysion" _eludes me still, along with the interlude. Not being able to read music doesn't help.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Diabase (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Way too much Synthwave. :V


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Way too much 70's metal


----------



## Arvid (Apr 9, 2019)

Way too much Green Day and Set It Off.


----------



## pandepix (Apr 9, 2019)

Way too much depressing shit...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 12, 2019)

Alright back to the classics, boiiiiis


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Lorim (Apr 13, 2019)

I seriously didn't expect trip hop to sound like this, nor that I'd like it as much as I do


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2019)

Does this song come in pill form?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 15, 2019)

One of those songs that makes me temporarily wish my fursona was a wolf..


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 15, 2019)

I wonder what ever happened to my Rock Against Bush CD.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Yav (Apr 15, 2019)

A pretty touching song


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 16, 2019)

Irl, wondering if a friend of mine is just super extra nice and friendly - or has some well rooted feelings for me; All I hear is this song as I wonder.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 23, 2019)

New Sabaton released yesterday BTW!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 26, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Taylor and Co. (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 2, 2019)

Been listening to this absolute stomper quite a lot for a few weeks now:





Considering The Heavy have had their music previously featured in Borderlands, I feel this one would sit great as the opening/ending theme.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 2, 2019)

This one is a favorite of mine:


----------



## Leadhoof (May 2, 2019)

You might not expect a gunsmith to listen to French pop, but a coworker got me hooked on Yelle recently.


----------



## Rayd (May 2, 2019)

lyrics are me 24/7 tbh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 4, 2019)




----------



## workrobloxian (May 5, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpegboardnerds%2Fsuperstar


----------



## Yatima (May 5, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 6, 2019)

Ah, I didn't put the newest OMAM song here!






There, now I feel better.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2019)




----------



## buenavides1 (May 6, 2019)

Take me to church
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies, I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife.
Offer me that deathless death good God, let me give you my life.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

Just bought these guys' latest album, and it's so chilled out - love it!


----------



## Leadhoof (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Yatima (May 9, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 10, 2019)

Sounds like a freaking movie..


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Narri (May 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2019)

Catchy, annoying and brilliant all in one!


----------



## Yatima (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 17, 2019)

I'm a fan of all his music, with my favorite song being Evil Little Genius, but Shooting Stars here is a very close runner up to that. The piano intro is, in my opinion, just so surreal.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Arvid (May 19, 2019)

I love this Remix:




*P.S: Ignore the ROBLOX Logo. It's a Song that was commonly heard in the old Days of ROBLOX. Again, ignore it(I should also mention that I don't play ROBLOX)*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Julen (May 19, 2019)

*sip*


----------



## KD142000 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Jestwinged (May 19, 2019)

Listening to this at the moment -


----------



## KD142000 (May 19, 2019)

Trying not to pick up glowsticks and go insane with this:


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 19, 2019)

Got some drum 'n bass over here:


----------



## Joni (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Joni (May 20, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 20, 2019)

Finally got the new Rammstein album after FedEx missed the scheduled delivery date! Oh, I'm loving it!!!!!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 21, 2019)

The hum of my hair dryer. Call it weird if you want. I find it soothing.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 22, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (May 23, 2019)

In a retro mood.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (May 23, 2019)

I'm stressing about shit at the moment, I need some happy songs about love at the moment


----------



## Yatima (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (May 26, 2019)

Today it is Boris Brejcha


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

A simulated Eurovision entry created by a deep-learning algorithm.



Joni said:


>



Loved this one.


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 27, 2019)

I found this song on a mix CD and I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)

_EuRoBeAt In My TrUeNo._


----------



## Corran Orreaux (May 30, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2019)

Just got the whole album too as it's just brilliant!


----------



## 1234554321 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 7, 2019)

I haven't played this game in well over a decade and I'm not a rap fan, yet I've been listening to the character select music from 3rd Strike as well as the remix. Nostalgia goes a LONG way with me. Or maybe it's the jazz...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Lorim (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## RyejekG (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## KhakiKukhi (Jun 24, 2019)

Just recently discovered Sabaton and I've been predominately listening to them ever since.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 24, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Just recently discovered Sabaton and I've been predominately listening to them ever since.



I love Sabaton, I often listen to it when I'm drawing or making war stories with my characters.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Jun 24, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I love Sabaton, I often listen to it when I'm drawing or making war stories with my characters.


Nice! Have you heard of Nightwish?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 24, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Nice! Have you heard of Nightwish?



Yep! Sometimes I play that as well. Mostly when I draw my Chaos Mobians.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 24, 2019)

Heard this band in a podcast outro and can't get enough.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Narri (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

This was on the Jazz FM radio channel.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 1, 2019)

Not a genre I normally listen to, but it's in Forza Horizon 4's playlist and I'm kind of digging it. Or it's stuck in my head. One of the two.

Language, for anyone who might be concerned.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Potentially a little too Sexy for work but idk, not explicit. Listening to her because she's going to be at a music festival I'm gonna miss in Atlanta. Good stuff tho imo.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

The same songs I've been listening to for the past 25 years.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 7, 2019)

Not a song. Just my favourite Doctor Who being a dork.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Frostybandit (Jul 15, 2019)

I am listening to some kirbeh songs (●´ω｀●)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

Jimmy Eat World - A Praise Chorus


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 18, 2019)

I have no idea how to share in bbcode. 

Nevermind.  I'm so old I swung right back around to getting it right by default


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 23, 2019)

Just posting this here, because I love this soundtrack so much! If you’ve watched A Silent Voice before, you’ll immediately recognize it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

I just noticed there is another thread like this... What is the difference? o~o


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 25, 2019)

Great duet





Secret Garden - Grace
Secret Garden - Song From A Secret Garden
Secret Garden - Adagio
Secret Garden - Nocturne
Secret Garden - Celebration
Secret Garden - Hymn To Hope
Secret Garden - Poeme
Secret Garden - Sometimes When It Rains
Secret Garden - dreamcatcher
Secret Garden - The Promise
Secret Garden - Lotus
Secret Garden - Appassionata
Secret Garden - Passacaglia
Secret Garden - Moving
Secret Garden - Sanctuary
Secret Garden - Somg For A New Beginning
Secret Garden - The Pilot


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 25, 2019)

Rain outside the window, rain in the headphones


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Powerwolf - Sanctified with dynamite


----------



## Catdog (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 26, 2019)

My music


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Moonlight
Gook
Shawshank
R.I.P2.R.I.P
One punch Man
Flo-rida Ski mask 
Nuketown Ft. X, R.I.P the dark prince


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 1, 2019)

One of the best boss themes in gaming


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 1, 2019)

this song got me thinking of all the good and  bad in life butt in end I am ok


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Loving the power of her voice as it builds up.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 8, 2019)

This song was a number 1 hit in my country during the late 90s


----------



## Inpw (Aug 8, 2019)

Finally!


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Inpw said:


> Finally!


Great song too!


----------



## bizaripher (Aug 16, 2019)

Very cheesy but damn is it catchy and uplifting as hell. And it's a bonus track!


----------



## Keefur (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Render (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Julen (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 18, 2019)

Rainbow Dash being adorable in here helps.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 18, 2019)

and random playlists... (just play your whole playlist and youtube will make another one with many other songs)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2019)

also known as Home - 17


----------



## Deathless (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Bae


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)

New Touhou game.
New Tracks to love.
New Final Boss music. 
I can't stop, this boss music is just too good.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 21, 2019)

Лорик said:


>


Underrated


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 21, 2019)

Y'all feel too happy...


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Vamux (Aug 21, 2019)

More of the hard stuff, as always.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 24, 2019)

@curiositywontkill


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 26, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Lucidic (Sep 7, 2019)

I mean...I was listening to something else, song ended, been jamming to this without realizing it.
Fucking love Metal.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 8, 2019)

this, because I'm a dedicated JoJo weeb


----------



## Deathless (Sep 8, 2019)

I love her look so much


----------



## zidders (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm listening to an awesome cover of Dio's Holy Diver by a band called Liliac. They're awesome. 



 Lead singer's totally channeling RJD.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 10, 2019)

LYRICS:
You know the world can't understand your pain
You see the world just look at you with hate
You feel the weight that's crushing down
And whisper can you save me now
You know I can

Because I know your darkness
And I know you're not heartless
You know I can
Because I know your darkness

You contemplate if life is just a game
And it is clear to me you feel betrayed
It's getting colder all around
You whisper can you hold me now
You know I can

(Music & Lyrics: Faderhead)


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 10, 2019)

Kygo can do no wrong


----------



## лОРИк (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

"I'm waking from this dream
Returning to reality is so bittersweet
But I open my eyes and the illusion is fading
Slipping away

It was just within reach, yet so far
I lay here all alone once more

I dreamed you were beside me
You were there once again, as if you had never left and
I remember wanting to say, asking you not to go
But I know that was impossible then...
You say, "I can't stay here" as my damp eyes open

The sunshine's on the bleak horizon
It's just another day
I look out at dimly lit buildings and I think of you
Am I imagining you here, right next to me?
Your eyes catch my own
I look back fleetingly, before I realize you're really there

I dreamed you'd be beside me, that we would meet again
Your eyes glisten, your tears are falling
I know you have not forgotten the last time we shared
As I quietly watch you wipe your tears away

Although I've found you, I know this meeting will not last
I have to let go, continue finding a way
Though I will miss you
It's time to wake from this dream"


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

This new cheesy but heckin great Ghost song :3


----------



## Vamux (Sep 12, 2019)

_*Only the finest of modern hardcore.*_


----------



## Deathless (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Sep 12, 2019)

Not a fan of the weird flute solo or whatever, but the lyrics are really nice.  

I've listened to quite a few of his songs, and IMO he is underrated.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 13, 2019)

I am unironically listening to this while I write:


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## лОРИк (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 28, 2019)

In honor of Spooky month and one of my favorite movies, I present this to the court.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> In honor of Spooky month and one of my favorite movies, I present this to the court.



Childhood feelings. ><


----------



## Groggy (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 1, 2019)

This haunting song


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't normally like hip hop, but this is a very welcome exception. It screams badass


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 5, 2019)

Groovy. Catchy. Trippy.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)

Because why not.  So crazy.  So insane.  So, Shoney's.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 21, 2019)

Cause you gotta keep your head up.


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 21, 2019)

[


----------



## justlexi (Oct 21, 2019)

Camila Cabello's year is 2019.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 22, 2019)

Having a bit of an emotional time right now


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 22, 2019)

Just found out about this band... Holy crap!


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2019)

Skip to 1:15


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 25, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Just found out about this band... Holy crap!


Nightwish is a classic, I've always been a sucker for bands with women as lead singers.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelfox (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 2, 2019)

Whenever I start shaking this song helps me relax a whole lot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 2, 2019)

Powerwolf is amazing


----------



## KairanD (Nov 2, 2019)

Armored Dawn - Beware of the Dragon:


----------



## Groggy (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## oappo (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't know if this counts, but 




It's gotten stuck in my head for the past 4 days lol


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 7, 2019)

Also this one


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Heppi (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## XanderBoi (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2019)

Some childhood nostalgia


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 18, 2019)

I love the third song in this album, "People Will Always Need Coal," but I realised the other day I hadn't listened to the whole album yet...

I regret not doing it sooner.


----------



## Arnak (Nov 18, 2019)

Prince Ali, the original


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 19, 2019)

13 is such a solid album. I like this song particularly since musically it sounds close to the Master of Reality and Sabbath Bloody Sabbath albums.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 19, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> 13 is such a solid album. I like this song particularly since musically it sounds close to the Master of Reality and Sabbath Bloody Sabbath albums.


I'm fully on your opinion here, that album is a masterpiece, especially Zeitgeist!


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 21, 2019)

German marches are truly best in world.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you, Spotify.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## xCosmicx (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Nov 29, 2019)

I just got a better PS2 and I'm able to play Guitar Hero 1 with no issues and I totally got thrown back to the early 2000's with this song and now it's my favorite song at the moment


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Vinfang (Nov 30, 2019)

beetlejuice the musical for the past entire week.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Princess of Hollywood Way by Gary Jules.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 2, 2019)

Translated lyrics: Surpass The Cutting Edge | Explore DPRK


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 3, 2019)

I imagine this music would be playing on a red-eye flight, given that the album art is of a commercial airliner cabin.  And the lights would be dimmed and tinted like so.  It would be the smoothest and most comfortable flight ever.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

"_We're drones
Happy as we are
Thinking our sustain
Lies in love
The flow
Tearing us apart
Follows the unchanged
Ancient sun_"


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## coffinxkisser (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Axelfox (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 19, 2019)

It took two years, but I finally took my sociology lecturer up on his recommendation


----------



## Groggy (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Doesn't this kinda music make you wanna take-up surfing or dropping napalm on East Asian countries?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 21, 2019)

dope as frick bros


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Dec 22, 2019)

I feel sick right now, this always happens a couple of days before Christmas. It is so cold, I need to listen to this song to get a good night sleep.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2019)

Honestly they should have just thrown out the film and had Queen make a concept album instead.


----------



## BlazeBear (Dec 22, 2019)

Laserbeam by Flipsyde


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2019)

Undertale music :Y
Not my fault if it's good!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 23, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Undertale music :Y
> Not my fault if it's good!


Dudu du du du du du dudududu


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 23, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>


SPEEEEEEEEEED KING


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 23, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> SPEEEEEEEEEED KING


Something for a good start into monday ^^


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 23, 2019)

This is really emotional music.  It's perfect for when you finally achieve your dream life and all your worries and stresses are left behind forever.  It's literally "happily ever after" music.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Dec 26, 2019)

*Stomach growling*


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 27, 2019)

been looking for this song for so long


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 29, 2019)

one of the songs on my depression playlist C:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2019)

Stuck in my head lately


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 29, 2019)

Dare by Gorillaz


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)

you can`t stop the musical doodle


----------



## Rayd (Jan 2, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkindmile%2Ffeel-me


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 3, 2020)

some old school


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jan 4, 2020)

Somebody I follow on Twitter introduced me to this!  It's the most heavenly space ambient I have ever heard!  This guy also appears to be new to the music scene, too.


----------



## Joni (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 6, 2020)

How to do without songs that irritate the brain, but which you want to dance to.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 7, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


>


Going for their concert soon


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 7, 2020)

Releaving my teenage years... yeah, I miss those days.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

Hell in The Hallways -Ice Nine Kills
EDIT: this song represents the horror movie Carrie btw


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 12, 2020)

This song reminds me of Sauria from Star Fox Assault.  Would be perfect alternate BGM for the place, too.


----------



## Filter (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 14, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fessir97%2Fbelomors-progress


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgspase%2Fbelomors-termoyadernyy-rassvet


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 15, 2020)

"*Riley Green - I Wish Grandpas Never Died (Lyrics)*"

(Copied from the video title.)


----------



## Deathless (Jan 16, 2020)

Been listening to a lot of Flying Colors' debut album, I can't believe it took me so long to finally listen to it on my own...


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 20, 2020)

A couple of one's I haven't listened to in awhile (Until now):


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Rio by Duran Duran


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Our House by Madness


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Mysterious Ways by U2


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Take on Me by Aha


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Dark Horses by Switchfoot


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 26, 2020)

Currently listening to Ragnar the red being sung by the worst bard ever. I'm tempted to kill him. I have 10000 septims, so the bounty is no problem.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 26, 2020)

My favorite songs are Danger Zone by Kenny Loggins, Black Velvet by Alahna Myles, and Sons of Skyrim!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 26, 2020)

I just can't help but smile and get teary eyed with this.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## VeoBoi (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Probably a bit hardcore for most


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2020)

Trying to sing it in a few minutes


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 2, 2020)

Boromir dying (I'm watching Lord of the Rings.)


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

Simo said:


>



This video says 'not available' now?


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This video says 'not available' now?



Huh...maybe in the UK? I get some that say, "Not available in your country". Or, maybe it has a limit o access per day? Makes me miss just playing LPs and CD : )


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)

I forgot this was thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 5, 2020)

My hairdryer. Call me strange, but the sound of my hairdryer on low and the warm air on my face relaxes me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Inkling_Studios (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Nítho (Feb 9, 2020)

Steven Wilson - The Raven that Refused to Sing

One if the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## FickThaPup (Feb 12, 2020)

For some reason I've been listening to this on repeat the last few days


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 13, 2020)

it's a bop, i don't care


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Water Draco (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 17, 2020)

The original song was a weird guilty pleasure of mine, it was funny and amazing to listen to.
The remix just fucking improved it, it really brightened up my day after a really shit day.

I so needed this song after the rough start of 2020.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Nítho (Feb 19, 2020)

Childhood memories!


----------



## Warzak (Feb 22, 2020)

Currently listening to this tune here from Beyond the Black. I'm very much a metal head, but I'm universal mostly when it comes to music, but this is just a gem in my collection.


----------



## VeoBoi (Feb 22, 2020)

yeaahhhhhhh! <3<3<3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm having a really hard time trying to place the name of a song. It's an Irish song about a mother who got hit and killed by the boat of a wealthy businessman to save her daughter while swimming. Can't remember if it was written by The Dubliners or Luke Kelly.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Arix (Feb 22, 2020)

Not the live version, but seems like the studio version doesn't exist on the Tubes.


----------



## AkanaLeFox (Feb 22, 2020)

i always keep this song going in my background


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Warzak (Feb 24, 2020)

Some industrial madness with the main vocalist behind Rammstein. 






Great song, catchy as hell if you enjoy this kind of style. Only thing, most of the words I'm loss off, due to the language, but I still bloody well enjoy it.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Arix (Mar 1, 2020)

Who wants a super jaunty and upbeat tune about forced euthanasia?


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Mar 6, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkindmile%2Fwelcome-home-prod-splashgvng


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 6, 2020)

My Saints Row 2 playlist (My Radio)
Hands Up - Lloyd Banks
New York State Of Mind - Nas
One Thing - Amerie
Ride of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner
Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds
Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears
Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Karma Chameleon - Culture Club
Let Me In - Hot Hot Heat
Pretty In Pink - The Phsycedellic Furs
Out of Touch - Hall and Oates
Sister Christian - Night Ranger
Take On Me - A-ha
The Final Countdown - Europe
Working For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Warzak (Mar 9, 2020)

Currently listening to some industrial madness from Germany. 
In other words, good stuff.
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter (Not the most common name one goes around thinking off I must admit. But some of their songs are just brilliant, a few I can't stand though, so it's sort of a mixed feeling when listening to them. Their old stuff I love to bits.)


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 9, 2020)

Goodbye Earl - The Dixie Chicks

I'm weird, don't judge me.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 10, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjaid3n%2Fif-i-can-change-prod-nightalone


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 10, 2020)

If you don't like Tame Impala....
YOU MY FRIEND, ARE A PIECE OF CHEWED UP GUM XP 
Jk


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 12, 2020)

Saw Steve Hackett with the Genesis Revisit tour last weekend play Selling England by the Pound, now it's my new obsession! 




Peter Gabriel > Phil Collins


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)

I just got into video game music


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 22, 2020)

Been in _that _kind of mood lately..


----------



## grrfret (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 26, 2020)

Скажите, почему в вашем творчестве столько римейков?(ц)


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh shit oh fuck brace yourself.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 27, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> Oh shit oh fuck brace yourself.



_*osu noises intensify*_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

The neighbors are downstairs getting it on. Did I mention I hate how terrible the sound proofing of this apartment is?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> The neighbors are downstairs getting it on. Did I mention I hate how terrible the sound proofing of this apartment is?


Oof. Must be a pain in the neck! I lived in a place like that once...


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Oof. Must be a pain in the neck! I lived in a place like that once...



Eh music normally drowns it out but I just figured I'd answer this thread honestly before playing anything lol


----------



## KD142000 (Mar 27, 2020)

The GTA VCS rendition of Phil Collins' ultra hit, In The Air Tonight. I simply love this version, apparently taken from a live tour in the 1990s. It's a shame there isn't a recording of this on Spotify or anything...otherwise I'd listen to it more often. I can say the extra drum portion is awesome, here.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


>


Omg I've heard that in Motorstorm Arctic Edge that I played on my PSP.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 1, 2020)

Starts at 0:22

I can't stop playing this song - please send help


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Giana36 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2020)

I really wish there would be a "Music for Space Travelers, Vol. 2"  This style of space ambient is like no other and only this guy can produce it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

I have it head-canon that my fursona dances like an uncle do this song in his living room.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 9, 2020)

The new Song Machine song by Gorillaz came into existence earlier today. _Yus





_


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 10, 2020)

This is a pretty good mashup of two songs from my two favorite animes!~ (Haven't watched Cowboy Bebop, don't kill me)


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 11, 2020)

***Disclaimer:May have some dark themes**"

I'm relating to this artist way too much recently, but it's certainly refreshing to hear candid feelings


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Apr 11, 2020)

Motogrator because I'm feeling like an angsty bitch today


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 14, 2020)

silence


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 19, 2020)

....
.."Another one"


----------



## precookedbacon (Apr 19, 2020)

"One of Us" by Joan Osborne

It's been stuck in my head and I'm not entirely certain why


----------



## Jkitty (Apr 21, 2020)

Kenny Loggins!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 22, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeneraltuningmusic%2Fastraeum-sleeping-in-the-pleiades-space-ambient


----------



## Valryth (Apr 23, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Faoivcelica%2Fmifis-confinement

There's a part in this song where everything just seems to come together. I absolutely love these modern takes on ethnic/folk music!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 23, 2020)

been listening to this unironically for the past couple of days and i have no regrets.


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 5, 2020)

Knockin' boots by Luke Bryant, cus go country!


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 5, 2020)

Listening to some Greatest Showman music, ‘cause I’m a sucker for it.


----------



## Niru the Husky (May 5, 2020)

Pretty much the same stuff: Panda Eyes, Nightcore etc.
I've heard these four a lot lately:

















Here my +200 playlist
Nightcore - YouTube


----------



## Tonkat (May 5, 2020)

I always feel edgy.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 6, 2020)

Listening to some good ol' Twenty One Pilots, because I'm feelin' good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2020)




----------



## faepaintings (May 6, 2020)




----------



## smolmuffin (May 6, 2020)

A bit different compared to my usual stuff but I was bored and looking through the channel for anything that I didn't have the chance to listen to recently.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FurryFelix (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 7, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (May 10, 2020)

(.) (.)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Feralteddy (May 10, 2020)




----------



## precookedbacon (May 13, 2020)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)




----------



## precookedbacon (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Wolflyfe (May 25, 2020)

Parody catharsis by dance Gavin dance
They just came out with a new album and it's pretty killer


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2020)

Hannya Shingyo, the Japanese version of the heart sutra.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Various mach ups, mostly of daft punk. But this as of right now:


----------



## DingRawD (May 26, 2020)

I've been back and forth between Search The City, Dayshell and TesseracT.

Recently I have been listening to: Search The City - Syndicated Reality


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 27, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (May 30, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 2, 2020)

Mine is a rearrangement of a videogame soundtrack.

Kawazu Wetlands (Frog Wetlands), from Evertale. 

The original soundtrack was so great that I couldn't help myself and go for a rearrangement. I'm loving it, but still needs improvement.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 5, 2020)

P.S. Do not try to understand what is sung in this song. Seriously, just don't try.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Axelfox (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## magicandwires (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2020)

My guru was trying to teach it to me on sitar


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kairos (Jul 2, 2020)

Interesting style but I really like it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Sharg (Jul 3, 2020)

New Varg album


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2020)

I have little interest in the series, but this makes me happy. Everyone loves Chocobos <3


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 5, 2020)

I just recently discovered a band named the 'Rare Americans.' I feel as though this song is rather fitting for everything going on, honestly.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have little interest in the series, but this makes me happy. Everyone loves Chocobos <3


 You don't have to play the game to appreciate Yoko Shimomura


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## inkbloom (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

Iv been diggin this dude for about a month.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## FooFoo4230 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2020)

I came for the catbirb, and stayed for the tunes


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm listening to the soft pitter patter of rain against a tin roof. No one does ASMR as relaxing as mother nature.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

A Finnish heavy metal band dressed as dinosaurs called Heavisaurus:


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

I tend to listen to stuff like this while I'm working.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2020)

I like to enjoy Rush sparingly.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 23, 2020)

I can't stop listening this song


----------



## AudioWolf84 (Oct 13, 2020)

One of my many, many recordings on my 1971 Zenith Trans-Oceanic D7000Y portable SW Receiver.

More specifically, the first recording I took of it, before I dove in the works to electrically restore it: https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/Kp4Gm5TfkiPN

If anyone wants pictures or more videos on it, I shall deliver.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyone here like artcore?


----------



## Simo (Oct 13, 2020)

Though on a serious note, this is very nice:


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 13, 2020)

Girl in Red has come up for me a lot lately.


----------



## ShOwOba (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm listenin to anything, but my brain has "you're at the party" and "lifetime achievement award" by Lemon Demon


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

The Serpentine Offering - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## aomagrat (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been listening to the Fritz the Cat soundtrack.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

Dopes album American Apathy


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Dream Sweet


----------



## FurryFelix (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been streaming a lot of Foster The People lately but I really love this one.


----------



## Rouge166 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

Daisy La Liebre said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been made, but oh well. Apologies if this is breaking the rules somehow.
> 
> "The Package" - A Perfect Circle



Tom Macdonald, The Music Industry.


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Digging that old school city pop from japan!


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 20, 2020)

Never heard Ariana Grande before, but kinda like Lady Gaga, and was caught violently surprised with the funky 90's house vibe in this @w@


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2020)

This silly song is still stuck in my head:

(This band is so wonderfully awful : P))


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2020)

My own attempt at a sitar cover of Blind Melon's "No Rain" while high. It was fun, but sloppy.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My own attempt at a sitar cover of Blind Melon's "No Rain" while high. It was fun, but sloppy.



Nice you play the sitar! 

I'm listening to a lot of everything right now from Green Day to the Beatles to Lynyrd Skynyrd to Kiss and ACDC, to ELO to MCR the list is huge


----------



## mangomango (Oct 23, 2020)

Lone Digger by Caravan Palace on loop. My brain won't give me a break.


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2020)

Been listening to a lotta Daniel Johnston; Yip Jump! Music is a classic lp, maybe his best:


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 26, 2020)

I just found all the music by Myuu, the guy who does all the music for the creepypasta readings on youtube, and I am obsessed. 
Also The Orion Experience, their song The Cult of Dionysus is a current favourite.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2020)

❤


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 28, 2020)

Girls Just Wanna Have Sun- Saint WKND


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 28, 2020)

Skatune Network~~~


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2020)

...

Get this. Finnish Heavy Metal.

Like, how even..

Teurastaja by Turmion Kätilöt.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 29, 2020)

You say metal, but I say Wood
GRLWood~


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> You say metal, but I say Wood
> GRLWood~


...Why was I reminded of The Shaggs for some reason? But they were actually good? And punk?

Ah, but it's Halloween. Can't have Halloween without at least some spooky music!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 30, 2020)

Time index 24:46
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 30, 2020)

When the list a records I've put on today is too numerous to list as I type listening to some Billy Joel - Piano Man


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 30, 2020)

I hecking love these twins' music


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2020)

_Dark Cloud's Rising_ from Blind Guardian




_This road goes on forever more,
This road goes on, goes on, 
Still the road, goes on._


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

Only the finest metal riffs


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


>


Why does this like, give me a Blink-182 and Maroon V vibe? Good voice, good instrumental chemistry. I dig it. 

If they do normal songs they could get pretty popular. 

I think I am having an unhealthy obsession with Turmion Kätilöt.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Oct 31, 2020)

In a bit of a Sega Genesis mood tonight, which means Nostalgia came for me with a cinderblock in the stairwell as hard as one of those fucking orange birds.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Billy Bragg,


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve been in such a damn Beach Boys mood lately and this is probably my favorite song from them!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

Magnum Bullets by Night Runner featuring Dan Avidan


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## WolfLight (Nov 5, 2020)

right now im listening to this :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## inkbloom (Nov 5, 2020)

Been feeling a little down lately and wanted something melancholic.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

Okay, not this specific version, but I did manage to snag a DigiCube version of the original soundtrack for dirt cheap recently and I _was _listening to that version before this one.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

I would like to apologize to everyone and admit that, yes, I am back on my bullshit again.

My MP100 bullshit, that is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## FluffyMochii (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## KippLink (Nov 8, 2020)

Donut County soundtrack, I'm actually impressed with the good music they composed for that game, ps the game is fun too go check it out :3


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## SakuraKitsune (Nov 11, 2020)

Uhhh I can explain-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Nov 11, 2020)

Hnng. Hurdy-Gurdy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Hnng. Hurdy-Gurdy.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 11, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)

Attaman said:


>


Was thinking about posting that one, actually. But the one I actually posted was the first one I came across for the Hurdy Gurdy. Really weird instrument, but damn can it do a lot.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 11, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Was thinking about posting that one, actually. But the one I actually posted was the first one I came across for the Hurdy Gurdy. Really weird instrument, but damn can it do a lot.


 It's fairly impressive that they date all the way back to 9th-10th century, even if they were relatively limited in availability until the ~16th century IIRC. Not what one thinks when they imagine Minstrels or Bards or the like.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)

Attaman said:


> It's fairly impressive that they date all the way back to 9th-10th century, even if they were relatively limited in availability until the ~16th century IIRC. Not what one thinks when they imagine Minstrels or Bards or the like.


Indeed, it is very impressive. They didn't have the mechanical know-how like what we do today, but people will always be inventive no matter the era they exist in. The Hurdy Gurdy isn't exactly something you can put together in 5 minutes either. Possible someone sat down and tinkered for a long time with it.

Makes me wonder if there are instruments that have been lost to time, too..


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 12, 2020)

On a loop for the last few hours.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2020)

In this house we stan Zack Fair. 

Now, Argath? Argath we have other thoughts...


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 13, 2020)

The new Guetta track.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Great, Attaman linked Final Fantasy VII and now I am on an FFVII spree. xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 15, 2020)

[Media]Me and Mr Wolf:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## inkbloom (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 17, 2020)

can't even remember if i posted this already but it's an awesome song and brings forth many emotions


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 19, 2020)

Eschatos OST - Point of No Return


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 19, 2020)

Всех с днём ракетных войск и артиллерии.


----------



## dahbastard (Nov 19, 2020)

Daisy La Liebre said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been made, but oh well. Apologies if this is breaking the rules somehow.
> 
> "The Package" - A Perfect Circle


"TAKE WHAT'S....MINE...."

I'd like to think he's talking about Pecan Pie.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 21, 2020)

Still haven't finished listening to this masterpiece


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 21, 2020)

Might actually be my favorite album for the rest of the year, I don't think anything can top it musically for 2020.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 21, 2020)

The whole album, but I like this track.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Such music to my ears.


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)

I love me some Modern Celtic.


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2020)

it would be long and awkward to explain why this song means so much to me, I'll just say it has absolutely nothing to do with religion


----------



## Simo (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 27, 2020)

Shannon songs are insane


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 28, 2020)

Just listening to some sad songs

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ It's a link


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

:V


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 4, 2020)

ASTA said:


>



100x better than the ones with the girls singin it!!!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't wait to actually crank this on my speaker to hear what it sounds like~


----------



## SenderWolf (Dec 6, 2020)

Bad Moon Rising - CCR.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 7, 2020)

Monster+ said:


>


>when the fast synth hits at 1:12


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

I've never even been to California but this song speaks to me.


----------



## Monster+ (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 14, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

Stuck in my head


----------



## Cartoon Tiger (Dec 15, 2020)

I enjoy working with this music


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)

Probably need this. A little damp-eyed now...


----------



## The-Courier (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 17, 2020)

Tearout. Lots of tearout. And sad emo music because spotify decided i needed to go back to highschool with some simple plan.


----------



## Monster+ (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## лОРИк (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 24, 2020)

It just so happens to be relevant I promise I don't have a cat-related playlist. 


_But maybe I should..._


----------



## Niru the Husky (Dec 25, 2020)

Idk what I'm listening too right now xD Youtube's just doing what ever it's doing haha
Here's a list of different genres Youtube puts in my automatic generated playlist:

Nightcore
Happy Nightcore
Speedcore
Happy Speecore
Hard Renaissance
Crossbreed Artcore
Breakcore/Lolicore
Hardstyle
Gothic Hardcore
Future Core
Symphonic Hardcore
Future Bass
Future Trap
Hi-Tech
Psystyle/Orchestral
[Unknown like this one 



 | Can't find a genre for stuff like this]


----------



## Davedd (Dec 26, 2020)

Gorillaz for the first time.  Took me long enough to find em but yeah they're pretty good.

Edit: looks like everyones posting actual song names so "tomorrow comes today"


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## BlackDogYodel (Dec 27, 2020)

Ja, die Deutsch EBM ist wunderbar.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Lalefue (Dec 28, 2020)

Cottage core music lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## BlackDogYodel (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

The kitchen nightmares series


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2020)

Have some Delorean Dynamite.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## razbeary (Jan 2, 2021)

its always jack stauber hours..


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## creamyfox (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

This app actually seems pretty nice


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ShOwOba (Jan 17, 2021)

Hayloft - Mother Mother


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ShOwOba (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2021)

*Chills*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2021)

Listen to [deemo2.0]fluquor Full Version (lyric) by HITOKASHU on #SoundCloud








						[deemo2.0]fluquor Full Version (lyric)
					

ก็น่ะครับ เพลงนี้เดี๋ยวผมจะร้องแบบไทยให้ฟังน่ะครับ แต่ว่า ขอเวลาก่อนน่ะครับ เพราะว่า สัปดาห์หน้าของผมคือการเปิดเทอมของผมน่ะครับ ก็ขอบคุณที่รับชมนะครับ




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




I'm revising the Deemo songs recently. Those feels... 

If you get to know the lore of the game, then the feels are doubled UwU


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)

In the Afternoon - MGMT


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

Det känns som om jag flyter mellan tid och rum, och rum
Och svävar fram i en annan dimension, dimension


För när alla har tagit kväll är jag ute helt för mig själv ett tag, ett tag
Där var ställena tar slut
Och var ingen har gått förut är jag, är jag
Och tio tusen mil, aha
Tio tusen mil, aha
Bara jag och min bil, aha
Tio tusen mil
På en som vill
Och jag känner mig så fri
Varje ljus som kör förbi
Ingen tankar ingen tid
Bara mig och lite bensin
Det är mitt på mörka natt
Och allting är svart
Båda händer på mitt ratt
Jag behöver inget karta


Det känns som om jag flyger genom stan, genom stan
Som en andrepilot i et gammalt flygplan, flygplan


För när alla har tagit kväll är jag ute helt för mig själv ett tag, ett tag
Där var ställena tar slut
Och var ingen har gått förut är jag, är jag
Och tio tusen mil, aha
Tio tusen mil, aha
Bara jag och min bil, aha
Tio tusen mil
På en som vill
Och jag känner mig så fri
Varje ljus som kör förbi
Ingen tankar ingen tid
Bara mig och lite bensin
Det är mitt på mörka natt
Och allting är svart
Båda händer på mitt ratt
Jag behöver inget karta


Tio tusen mil, aha
Tio tusen mil, aha
Tio tusen mil, aha
Tio tusen mil, aha


----------



## Play3r (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 28, 2021)

Today's Country music seem to have forgotten what Western music sounds like.  I'd like to remind them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

Brothers Unite by Brothers of Metal

For the Mead is flowWING IN VALHALLA


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh we posting the youtube links?

Here we go





This song never fails to get me PUMPED.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Rayd (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

I missed listening to their old stuff, so I dove back into it. Just as good as I remember


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 5, 2021)

Recently saw this in a Bob's Burgers outro, so I had to listen to it again. Love this song!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

is it me or could this song fit perfectly in a Western movie?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## grrfret (Feb 8, 2021)

A couple of songs I've been listening to lately:


----------



## лОРИк (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Aviagua (Feb 10, 2021)

Ramin Djawadi - The Last War


----------



## DankThomas (Feb 12, 2021)

Listening a lot to Twin Fantasy (2018) by Car Seat Headrest lately


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Crush 40, like a stereotypical Sonic fan.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2021)

It's been snowing the last couple weeks. _You know what that means_.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 16, 2021)

*ahem* HOLY DIVAH!! YOU'VE BEEN GONE TO LONG IN THE MIDNIGHT SEA. OHH WHAT'S BECOMING OF ME??


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 16, 2021)

"Shout" by Tears for Fears


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 16, 2021)

"Every Little Thing She Does is Magic" by The Police


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 18, 2021)

"1985" by Bowling for Soup


----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)

bop


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 20, 2021)

timetodie said:


> bop


LOL the keyboard coming out of the glove box, that's good


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2021)

Attaman said:


> It's been snowing the last couple weeks. _You know what that means_.


Love that album. 

Recently invented instrument "Chandraveena"


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2021)

this radio so you'll probably not listen to what exactly I'm listening Nightwave Plaza - Vaporwave Music Online


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2021)

When we were living
In the days of thunder~


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Hitaka5Ever (Mar 6, 2021)

Take Me Away by Ayron Jones


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 6, 2021)

It's like ascending into heaven.







RIP Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 6, 2021)

Masterpiece


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Mar 9, 2021)

Found this last night


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

My character Grief's boss battle theme song:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>



Oh goddamn the nostalgia.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

Just some random classical music on my radio.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

Always dig me some Halo.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 20, 2021)

はるいろのかぜ
					

物語や風景を感じさせる曲が大好きです。色々作ります。




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Лорик said:


>



Wow, I actually like that band.


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

Love the Latin in this one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2021)

A podcast on how evil and deluded Kero and his followers reall are.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 24, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> @Nexus Cabler


This is beautiful! Thanks for showing this to me : D


Лорик said:


>


This band is awesome. Father Time is my favorite song from this album


----------



## nerv (Mar 27, 2021)

Just found this and I'm in fucking love 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/denzelcurryph%2Fdenzel-curry-zeltron-6-billion-feat-lil-ugly-mane


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 27, 2021)

Been following these guys for years. They used to do the music for the old Bionicle adverts. 

This is the first song they've done in a long ass time that feels like them. The last probably would've been Breakout, circa 2013-14-ish


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2021)

Between finally remembering it _and_ having a chance to catch up with / listen, I've been enjoying Sahel Sounds' Music from Saharan Cellphones, which is exactly what it sounds like. Of note, Sahel Sounds is not the creator so much as a publisher for the music: The individual tracks from that particular link do their best to source the original artist.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 1, 2021)

_My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings, Look upon my works, ye Mighty, and Despair! _


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Apr 6, 2021)

I regret to inform you I'm on my Blind Guardian kick again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2021)

Ah, the memories. Love these songs even if I haven't the faintest understanding of Italian.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Apr 13, 2021)

Havent listened to this one in a while, but I’d still consider it pretty good


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Filthy Pink but it sucks so i'm gonna play my bagpipes instead.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

Feeling like listening to pop punk today.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2021)

Colours of youuu~


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 16, 2021)

i love cirque du soleil so much ;-;


----------



## Mikachu (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


>


I see your Fly Away, and reply with..


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

I, um, have a tendency to name a load of my characters after rock bands, and said bands have become 99% of what I listen to nowadays. Whoops...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

Thomas Bergersen anyone?
Two Steps From Hell?


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Thomas Bergersen anyone?
> Two Steps From Hell?


I love me some Two Steps From Hell sometimes. 'Specially when I'm writing something particularly action-packed!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I love me some Two Steps From Hell sometimes. 'Specially when I'm writing something particularly action-packed!


Oh yes. Two Steps From Hell have a LOT of good music.

Dunno, have a bit of a weakness for Merethe Soltvedt on the vocals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

Hmm. Decided to check out a random playlist created for me on Spotify, and this song came up.

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)

The best metal music video I've seen in months. Very fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Love the instruments in this one.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Yazoht (Apr 21, 2021)

from one of my instrumental work-playlists


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm so turned on.


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2021)

Unfortunately not music this time.








Xitheon said:


> I'm so turned on.



But for 30 minutes? XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Let out of its shell, maybe we're all at sea
There's no room no more
The room is berzerk, it just won't work with me~


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

I can't help but feel old since I favor this genre more.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 23, 2021)

Raever said:


> But for 30 minutes? XD



*Butt for 30 minutes.

I almost cracked.


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 24, 2021)

About to load up Viking Simulator and have the ES 5 soundtrack in the background


----------



## Erix (Apr 24, 2021)

Haven’t listened to these two in a long time, but decided I was feeling it today. Absolute bangers


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2021)

In the mood for ultra-classics from the 70s


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> In the mood for ultra-classics from the 70s


ABBA. <3


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Dam, been getting back into my rock phase that I had during my high school freshman year! ^u^


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Apr 29, 2021)

It’s gotta be Rammstein with Deutschland 
Oh yeeeaahhh
They’re back


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Kinda reminds me of the music from DOOM


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Kinda reminds me of the music from DOOM


ID software developers were big into metal, and that song and some other artists were inspirations for the soundtrack yes!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

If you do not have Spotify:


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 4, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

Luv this


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

90's music

I love your smile


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

This is the one of today


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 6, 2021)

My ex...


----------



## лОРИк (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Raevyn (May 6, 2021)

Nature Trips - Eyedress


----------



## Erix (May 7, 2021)

My guy Koi poppin off <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)

Been listening to a lot of Isidor lately.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

political and commercial podcasts.

i'm working.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>


Wait a done diddly second. This shit actually goes hard


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)




----------



## creamyfox (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Filter (May 15, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

In my head!
My favorite ^w^


----------



## CAPTAIN FOX (May 21, 2021)

Katie parry California girls.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (May 22, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (May 22, 2021)

I'm feeling rebellious and dissatisfied.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Dynamostic (May 22, 2021)

I've been listening to a lot of MGMT stuff recently.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 22, 2021)




----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 23, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 24, 2021)

Always have had a soft spot for Porter <3


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2021)




----------



## CAPTAIN FOX (May 25, 2021)

Imagine Dragons - Battle Cry Transformers Age of Extinction ...​


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 25, 2021)

Thumpasaurus needs to be better known 
-They absolutely slap, like one of their songs is a shitty MS paint animation talking about animals in a space barn- who doesn’t wanna listen to that?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 26, 2021)

"Blunt Force Concussion" by The Dirty Nil


----------



## Tacoshark (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 28, 2021)

Cover with a sane (unlike the original schizophazia about vodka and a bear) Russian lyrics.




P.S. The first three-quarters of a minute there is an advertisement for some online game, so you do not lose anything from skipping it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 28, 2021)

death/thrash is the best metal genre combo and I live for it


----------



## Filter (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hyperflareman (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2021)

Hitting that Synthwave craze again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2021)

Okay, fuck Youtube with its unskippable ads. I am sick and tired of your shit.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Okay, fuck Youtube with its unskippable ads. I am sick and tired of your shit.


Ooh cool!
Spotify has shorter ads!

...
Supposedly! :3

I'd recommend you soundcloud!
It doesn't have any ads at all!! :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooh cool!
> Spotify has shorter ads!
> 
> ...
> ...


Spotify Premium is really cheap and you get literally no ads whatsoever.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Spotify Premium is really cheap and you get literally no ads whatsoever.


Oooh!! Cool!!

Sorry as I can't buy anything online I always think in free alternatives first! :3


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Jun 3, 2021)

Love these girls
Rocking for ever


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2021)

Really enjoying Poets of the Fall.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2021)

While unfortunately my venue wasn't the one chosen for the album, a trip down memory lane hearing this. Hell of a show to catch live in '15.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 6, 2021)

sorry, haha finally the correct thread!

not right now but I loved this ad in youtube B3


----------



## Erix (Jun 8, 2021)

Kinda feelin this kind of vibe right now


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 14, 2021)

Most recently I have been listening to a lot of Cavetown because my boyfriend and I broke up. Mostly "Green", "Meteor Shower" and "Talk to Me". I tend to like New Age, Rock/Metal and Instrumental music such as Sleeping At Last and Written By Wolves. There is also a lot of beautiful anime music out there. Like the music from the anime Made in the Abyss. And Cavetown just makes sweet music. It's hard to believe that someone so young made music this good. It's mostly personal taste.

I'll share Meteor Shower by Cavetown:





EDIT: I hope I'm in the right thread. I'm quite new and I noticed there were two threads like this. I managed to avoid the user-created music thread. I'm just hoping I'm in the right place.
*Also "Talk to Me", in my personal opinion is one of the most healing songs I've ever heard. I also find it really calming.*

EDIT 2: Okay I had to share this as well.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 17, 2021)

Коробейники!!
One of my fave russian songs! Hehee


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


>


ngl i actually like this, and i dont ever really like any music


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

i was coming up with lyrics for this instrumental, my favorite:


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Коробейники!!
> One of my fave russian songs! Hehee


laughs in zavodila~


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2021)

lots of Nick Cave


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Jun 22, 2021)

just listening to the HU :3 discovered them not to long ago XD


----------



## Detectiveosprey (Jun 22, 2021)

Love Will Keep Us Alive - Eagles


----------



## Momo~ (Jun 22, 2021)

Currently listening to this playlist of songs while I work on some art


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 22, 2021)

The Lion Guard is kinda not good but this song is a bop.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 22, 2021)

im writing lyrics for a Kiba + nightshade + kid Ryu Trio ^w^ hardbass is me, flute is shade, beeps and bops are Ryu.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 22, 2021)

(grinning by all 42 teeth) What I've always liked about Orden Ogan is the cheerful optimism of their songs.


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 24, 2021)

Big Hero Six ost  :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 24, 2021)

*Sleeping At Last*








Other nice songs: "Sorrow", "Heart" and "Light" (all these have singing)

They also do songs for the Enneagram numbers as part of one of their Atlas albums. Here are two of them:








This second one needs a little patience - it has a loading bar which seeing can actually make me feel pretty impatient xD I think it's meant to symbolise deep thinking as 5's usually spend a lot of time thinking and putting together their thoughts before they speak


Spoiler: Fun Fact



I had terrible social skills as a kid because I'd get hooked on one part of a conversation, spend 5 minutes thinking it over and then try to present my point. By that stage, the conversation had moved on. Oops. One reason I don't like group conversation and do better at one-on-one interactions with people. I always spotted people who sat alone and would talk to them because I can't get a word in with groups. Or I'd just go read a book or be that lurker in the group that never talks but listens to everything. Also, I love talking so that is a feat


----------



## SpooksTheCat (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 24, 2021)

One of the very few rappers where I actually like most of their songs ^^

I'm not much into rap music but I've liked older Eminem songs and maybe a couple of other rap songs but I'm kinda selective when it comes to rap. Sometimes I'll like a song for simply sounding great, but I mostly prefer meaningful, relatable songs and a lot of rap are just way too fast that I don't get any meaning out of it unless I slow it right down.






Edit: Fair warning that NF songs are dark and often talk about real-life emotional and traumatic issues. Good examples are: "Why did you leave us?", "Therapy Session" & a more recent song "STORY". These are not relaxing nor hype and will make you feel emotional. "STORY" actually made my heart rate go up and I feel sick, so uh not really the healthiest song choice ^^' Check out "Sleeping At Last" which I shared a few posts earlier for chill, relaxing or inspirational music.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2021)

Jesus, this song fucking rocks. Discover Weekly on Spotify is getting a little creepy with the sheer good music it's recommending.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

holy shit, i discovered this yesterday and it SLAPS. eery time the  "DEMON OF DEAAATH!!!" comes i get chills.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

The guitar makes the theme.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## ♡Gingy♡ (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

*



*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## MemphisHyena (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

I so love this band, I thank my friend for introducing me to them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jul 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>


This is so good! Very catchy. Nice!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Heckraising (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## NimuTheFox (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Jul 16, 2021)

It is the year 「２０２Ｘ」, and _Fist of the North Star_ has been approved for a musical.

There can be only one response.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 17, 2021)

(use opera browser to get rid of ads)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm great at singing this one ngl (i got a slight rasp to my singing voice even though i'm a girl)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

(Spotify, what the fuck are you doing??)

Anyways...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

e: next in playlist


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 19, 2021)

A true masterpiece


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

This is the best acapella cover I've heard in a while.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

A great cover of probably my favorite track from MW2.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 23, 2021)

I can explain, sort of!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

I've always loved Bo Burnham because he's kinda funny?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Though, I dislike it because it's not the original Cash Cash.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Listen, I know it's Splatoon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jul 25, 2021)

Okay which one of you made a fursuit for Shygirl? XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Damn, definitely vibing to this.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Again, vibing


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 26, 2021)

*So ends another day*


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 27, 2021)

*"GET ON YOUR KNEES AND BOW DOOOOOOOOOOOWN!"  **- I prevail*


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Okay which one of you made a fursuit for Shygirl? XD


Got/know of any other songs like this? >u>


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Got/know of any other songs like this? >u>



Check out other stuff from Shygirl I'd say. This one has a similar vibe:






Some other songs:


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


>


Great, this made me want to listen to Frozen by Blue Stahli.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Check out other stuff from Shygirl I'd say. This one has a similar vibe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely dirty, but not quite the dirty sound I was looking for.
Thank you for the suggestions though!!!


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jul 29, 2021)

Algorithm caught me off guard, this is really good.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2021)

For some reason I'm feeling peak Rhapsody of Fire mood this weekend, so...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 30, 2021)

topical


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 1, 2021)

Vs Yinu no straight roads
					

Hmmmm it seems I say that a lot




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




I love certain classical themed soundtracks, and this is one of them UwU♡


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2021)

You pull my heartstrings~





Discover Weekly, why you so damn good at recommendations? I love you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2021)

Great practice videos on this channel


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

DAMN it's been a while!


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

Holy crap.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 10, 2021)

Лорик said:


>


Oooh, very nice~
Was going to link some space ambient music as well. This one is very relaxing and beautiful:


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

oh god yes I was wondering when this would come up on the playlist


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## LukeGrenda (Aug 19, 2021)

Drake


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2021)

The Sidh.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

NEDM


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2021)

Still listening to NotACast's podcasts (on both the _A Song of Fire and Ice_ books and _Lord of the Rings_), but on top of that I've been catching up on some Peter Gabriel that I haven't listened to in a while.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Friday Night (Furry Song) "Friday night... I put my backpack on to do my thing, but the bouncer wouldn't let me in... "


----------



## Filter (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Foxridley (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

NIIC- Paws To The Walls.  A friend of mine turned me onto Bucktown Tiger, since they are friends and NIIC came up as "suggested".


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

youtube.com/watch?v=-9wzbr8qknk&ab_channel=Ktulu
Metallica- "Of Wolf and Man".  Cranked to 35, because 11 is barely registering on the amp.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=-9wzbr8qknk&ab_channel=Ktulu
> Metallica- "Of Wolf and Man".  Cranked to 35, because 11 is barely registering on the amp.


If you click on the one dropdown in the post menu above the text entry area you can embed YT videos


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> If you click on the one dropdown in the post menu above the text entry area you can embed YT videos


MEGA thanks, O.D.D.!!!!!!! * Hugs gently, Ear Waggles, happy noises*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Sep 28, 2021)

The new Maiden album is actually pretty damn good.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

The Dark Souls 3 OST, Eternal Eclipse, and The Aviators


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)

I've got to say something, and that ties to my post above, one thing I love about Japanese music : it very often ties into traditional music. It's a much less atomized culture than US culture. And the internet does wonders to allow you to follow the lineage of a particular song. I discovered this song through another artist, Takeshi Terauchi, who made a beach rock version of it. This allowed me to discover another artist, Misae Enomoto. It multiplies as you discover it


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

Oooh, I like that.  Not as hard, but playing on my spotify:






I need visuals and sultry


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Oooh, I like that.  Not as hard, but playing on my spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of poppy stuff is something I feel weird about enjoying for some reason, but it can legit slap.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

This is probably my favorite remix of Enemy and I really can't quite pin down why, the others are good too but this one is... different


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Listening to actual Coyotes outside, somewhere. They are learning (new pack) to stay the fuck across the road, as my farm is *not* healthy for them. Beautiful, lonely, sad and annoying, all at the same.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

And my very talkative cat.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

F*king "Hamster Dance"... Yes *that* one. One of my household appearantly thinks it is funny as an .exe file...


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Shyy said:


> F*king "Hamster Dance"... Yes *that* one. One of my household appearantly thinks it is funny as an .exe file...


Getting Nam Flashbacks to Web 1.0.  Fish Heads, Cuppycake Gumdrops and YTMND's glory days in general.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh, you poor thing. *offers headset* is 80's big hair- Tiwsted Sister


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Oh, you poor thing. *offers headset* is 80's big hair- Tiwsted Sister


YEAH BOI


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

*dances to choreography, lights hitting to beat* AAAWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

This song is amazing. Disney totally should have casted Eureka O’Hara to play Ursula in the live action Little mermaid movie instead of Melissa McCarthy… I mean it’s perfect, how could you not? Eureka is the one on the third verve BTW.


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Oct 4, 2021)

Jean Michel Jarre - OXYGENE Part IV, LP OXYGENE, 1976


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

This is an insanely big mood right here.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


>


I love how Billy is making happy music. I wonder what's changed. He's so happy now, good for him!  I envy him, but I'm so glad he's feeling happy these days.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

Lastly, before my old person bed time lol


----------



## FluffyMochii (Oct 6, 2021)

Currently listening to this-


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

i aill not suffer insomnia alone!


----------



## Outré (Oct 7, 2021)

… but only because I need awful things in my life.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

A song from the same people who did Walk the Dinosaur.  This is what I subject myself to at times like this.


----------



## Outré (Oct 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> A song from the same people who did Walk the Dinosaur.  This is what I subject myself to at times like this.


That song was actually somewhat therapeutic to my current condition.


----------



## Chubby Bunny (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Chubby Bunny (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Oct 7, 2021)

New album by my bois Ericdoa and Glaive, and I’ve been waiting for this song to officially release since forever aaaaa <3


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 9, 2021)

Basically the theme anytime I open FAF.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 9, 2021)

The entire Razzmatazz album by _I Don't Know How But They Found Me.  _I cannot tell you why I like it, but I really like it.







Flamingo said:


> Basically the theme anytime I open FAF.


 Is this not the theme song of anything even tangentially furry related?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Basically the theme anytime I open FAF.


Sounds like a thread right there: FAF theme song


----------



## Outré (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

Because it is October and Friday


----------



## Outré (Oct 15, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because it is October and Friday


I love the Adams family. Especially the 1991 movie version. I use to wish they were my family back in the day. Haha


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 15, 2021)

I used to like this band a lot in high school and early college and got them stuck in my head again. This used to be one of my least favorite songs of theirs and now I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 16, 2021)

Listening to the Cheshire cat song that got cut from Alice in wonderland. I like the song, but I don’t think it would fit with the movie super well so I can see why they cut it… it’s too bad they couldn’t find somewhere else to use it though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

Wife and I started answering questions with questions on what we wanted to listen to since no good playlist on Sirius.  80s it is.


----------



## Winterr88 (Oct 16, 2021)

Lying to Myself - Flight Risk

I found this one a little while ago, it's really good


----------



## Outré (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Foxridley (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Filter said:


>


Yee.


----------



## Outré (Oct 20, 2021)

I got to see this song preformed live by David Gilmour and Richard Wright not long before he died… OMFG how awesome!!!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

NEW BEAST IN BLACK ALBUM

YEAH BOIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

Tonight's gonna be a good night


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

oh my fucking god Yannis Papadopoulos' voice gives me a fucking hard-on.


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm listening to Nickelback please end my shame


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

this got used in KoF '96 for the Korea team apparently


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 24, 2021)

monster by imagine dragons
song is a perfect description of me


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

Their old stuff is legit


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

A cover of my favorite anti-war song


----------



## Raever (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

oh shit it's here


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

God yes this album is fantastic so far


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

lol they couldn't resist doing a Berserk ref on this album but hey it absolutely rocks

Broken Survivors is a Berserk ref too but it's not as specific


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Oct 30, 2021)

This song is a solid #mood right now


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Def prefer older Sabbath to Ozzy's later ventures




I like metal, and I like Ozzy but this phase of bluesy-ness was a really good sound that I don't really hear much anymore.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


I almost hate that this is so mindbogglingly catchy (it turns into a straight up earworm very fast) but Paul Simon had a knack for that


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm studying and in a weird mood.   mostly due to wife teasing me!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Nirvana smells like teen spirit best song in my opinion


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 31, 2021)

New Sabaton!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2021)

Nerding.  Don't judge.  I like the room and it reminds me of my office.  Totally redesigning tomorrow.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 31, 2021)

@the sleepiest kitty's Halloween avatar reminds me of this:


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Whatever is on the current Playlist- "when will you come home?", right now.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

If he could bring in more of the high range parts from the first Viper this would be perfect because holy SHIT that bass


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Speaking of bass


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Hmm... *makes note to bass check truck later today*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh fuck yes that bass and speed


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

This is just intense as fuck


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah... my phone pretty much said FTS. Speakers are fuzzing out, hard. Thanks for the links! *Looks outside at ride, factory Rockford Fosgate system...*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Yeah... my phone pretty much said FTS. Speakers are fuzzing out, hard. Thanks for the links! *Looks outside at ride, factory Rockford Fosgate system...*


Yeah I'm impressed these earbuds can keep up with it tbh.  Sounds better on the computer still, but hey


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Old ass Pioneer headphones at the house *stomp* with bass. Work, yeah... not allowed. Can't hear shit...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

F*ck!.I actually owned an 83 pace car!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> F*ck!.I actually owned an 83 pace car!


5.0 go vroom


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Actually, it was a sucky 260 v8... WTF, Ford?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1989svo rag top 5 spd midnight blue was bestest!!!! (especially after some, um, <tinkerings>)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Actually, it was a sucky 260 v8... WTF, Ford?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1989svo rag top 5 spd midnight blue was bestest!!!! (especially after some, um, <tinkerings>)


I mean, you talk down the 260cid V8 but in the right car, like say, the Sunbeam Tiger? Vroom.  (The Tiger was so small that the 289 version suffered a lot of issues with premature suspension/frame wear)




e: oh yeah music


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

True, and yet, somehow, the A/C "Ace" (size comparison here, is all)  was able to handle not only the 289 in 1964-666, but, also the mighty 427 V8!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> True, and yet, somehow, the A/C "Ace" (size comparison here, is all)  was able to handle not only the 289 in 1964-666, but, also the mighty 427 V8!


yes, but A/C did crazy, insane things because Carroll Shelby is crazy and insane (and pretty awesome with cars) - and the Ace was built with those monsters in mind from the get-go, the Tiger was Shelby telling Sunbeam "the Alpine's cute, but it's boring.  Let me do something quick."  It really could barely handle the 260 at times, the 289 was hamster_eating_a_banana.jpg but with cars and engines


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Very nice to run into a fellow gearhead! *Offers rootberr* Salud!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

e: shit this one might actually be even better




e2: eehhhh, it's missing a lot of... something


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

fuck it as long as I'm on this kick








I'm leaning more towards Charlie's version but Jules' isn't bad either


----------



## Bubblegum (Nov 1, 2021)

Currently listening to "Tears don't fall" by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> e: shit this one might actually be even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<SO> used to own that game and almost anybody who played me on it!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> <SO> used to own that game and almost anybody who played me on it!


At the risk of losing furry cred here I actually did not main Sabrewulf




Orchid main


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah, you gonna lose some fur over that...


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Nov 2, 2021)

I was listening to Elton John's classics at work, and came across this pleasant surprise. It may even inspire me to start that new drawing that I've been thinking about, but haven't gotten around to.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 2, 2021)

probably already posted this here
but is good

(hindi folk metal)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


>


I know this song is about drugs, but it makes me think of mental illnesses and psychiatric meds


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

It's basically a tossup between this and The Belmont Curse for best track from the album
E: actually this is deffo the best track but Belmont Curse is great and the entire album is good


----------



## Filter (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m listening to a broken sounding mini fridge at work.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 6, 2021)

David Bowie - Life on Mars?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh wow


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

good song with gorgeous video.  Cher's outfit and look was so scrumptious!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

I adore Erock.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

And Anthony, and Jonathan...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 8, 2021)

Dead silence.

Mmyup.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 9, 2021)

One of my favourite bands just dropped this banger


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Dang… this almost makes Britney Spears sound bad ass.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/surasshu%2Fsurasshu-drive-it-like-you-stole-it-class-m-remix
easily the sickest remix I've heard of this track

it actually matches the title better than the original Glitch Mob version, it sounds like something you could actually tear down the freeway at 100mph to


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/surasshu%2Fsurasshu-drive-it-like-you-stole-it-class-m-remix
> easily the sickest remix I've heard of this track
> 
> it actually matches the title better than the original Glitch Mob version, it sounds like something you could actually tear down the freeway at 100mph to


Bit too slow of a start up for me, but 1:50 and later, I dig it =p cool stuff!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Bit too slow of a start up for me, but 1:50 and later, I dig it =p cool stuff!


Think of it as a sort of audio short story.

The warmup is the driver going out to the garage, getting that hot new prototype vehicle all ready to hit the test track.  Then the buildup as he pulls up to the starting line, the first switchup/drop as the light goes green and he stamps out, watching the RPM and speed gauges, some radio chatter to and from the garage.  That tense bridge in there at 3:30ish, car's acting up on 2nd lap, he fiddles with some instrumentation, getting nervous as he's riding an unproven suicide-sled that's threatening to explode from under him.  Sudden wash of relief with the second drop, back to all systems nominal, finish the run.

Don't need lyrics or pictures to tell a story.






Back to the music tho


----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Think of it as a sort of audio short story.
> 
> The warmup is the driver going out to the garage, getting that hot new prototype vehicle all ready to hit the test track.  Then the buildup as he pulls up to the starting line, the first switchup/drop as the light goes green and he stamps out, watching the RPM and speed gauges, some radio chatter to and from the garage.  That tense bridge in there at 3:30ish, car's acting up on 2nd lap, he fiddles with some instrumentation, getting nervous as he's riding an unproven suicide-sled that's threatening to explode from under him.  Sudden wash of relief with the second drop, back to all systems nominal, finish the run.


Wowzers! Well thats a cool way to look at it! Definitely adds a lot more to the track for me =] I tend to think of stories or cool video ideas when listening to music, and it was dope to hear ur rendition of a story for this one~


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Wowzers! Well thats a cool way to look at it! Definitely adds a lot more to the track for me =] I tend to think of stories or cool video ideas when listening to music, and it was dope to hear ur rendition of a story for this one~


A lot of music, even non-lyrical, has a kind of narrative or mood or story to it, sometimes it's put there on purpose by the artist, other times you get people who can take it and spin a "feel" into a story in a number of different directions.


----------



## Outré (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 16, 2021)

"Sound of silence"- original cut by Simon and Garfunkel. <very> appropriate right now... *sad*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2021)

It's kind of on repeat as my ring tone, at least.


----------



## Outré (Nov 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's kind of on repeat as my ring tone, at least.


I’ve always maintained that poor unfortunate souls is the best Disney villain song… closely followed by be prepared. I wish Disney would have casted Eureka O'Hara for the love action version of that character… it would have been perfect


----------



## Outré (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 16, 2021)

(holy shit, do the speakers on the work desk top *suck*!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2021)

Outré said:


> I’ve always maintained that poor unfortunate souls is the best Disney villain song… closely followed by be prepared. I wish Disney would have casted Eureka O'Hara for the love action version of that character… it would have been perfect


It's my villain song when I have to fix a massive foul up I warn against.  Sometimes you can s2se the train, hear the train, warn about the train and people still go, "Nah, it'll be fine."


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

Outré said:


> I’ve always maintained that poor unfortunate souls is the best Disney villain song… closely followed by be prepared. I wish Disney would have casted Eureka O'Hara for the love action version of that character… it would have been perfect


Ursula and that song are the only parts of The Little Mermaid that I even liked as a kid.  Remarkably inspired villain and song in an otherwise kind of bland movie.  Be Prepared was a very good villain song, even if I didn't find Scar to be an absolute top-notch villain (though Jeremy Irons did knock it out of the park for VA).  Actually think Claude Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame was a bit better than Scar, and his song was great too.




The song really hammers home the conflict in Frollo and why he's a villain - he's at a fork in the road for his character and he chooses the wrong path because he misunderstands why he's in the wrong.  He doesn't understand that he is confusing lust for love and that his "love" is consequently warped, fueled by desire rather than care, and this is only amplified by the internal conflict of Esmeralda rejecting him, he thinks he is genuinely a virtuous man and can't grasp being the one who gets rejected... you get the idea.  He doesn't understand that his worst sin isn't lust... it's PRIDE.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

So, pretty much normal behavior for an obsessive asshole.
Currently listening to "All I want for Christmas is a boy"- Nicc, the singing Akita


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

Shyy said:


> So, pretty much normal behavior for an obsessive asshole.
> Currently listening to "All I want for Christmas is a boy"- Nicc, the singing Akita


Basically.  He's so INCREDIBLY wrongheaded that he cannot see why he is wrong.  He's CONVINCED he is the most virtuous, the most forthright and true to his religion's ideals, he thinks his pride is a just thing so he cannot view that as his failing.  He then views his lust as his potential downfall, and consequently starts placing blame externally because "she MAKES me feel that way, how dare her? And how dare she reject me? Doesn't she see that I am BETTER?".  That's all PRIDE.  If it weren't for that getting in the way he'd probably have a better shot of realizing what an asshole he's actually being, why he's being rejected, but he CAN'T anymore.  He looks at his pride as the problem and his ENTIRE self-image crumbles.  He would have to second-guess nearly everything about himself that he has, for so long, held up as the reason why he's better.  (Believe it or not the Disney version is less of an asshole than the book.  He's downright Hitleresque in the book.)


----------



## Outré (Nov 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Ursula and that song are the only parts of The Little Mermaid that I even liked as a kid.  Remarkably inspired villain and song in an otherwise kind of bland movie.  Be Prepared was a very good villain song, even if I didn't find Scar to be an absolute top-notch villain (though Jeremy Irons did knock it out of the park for VA).  Actually think Claude Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame was a bit better than Scar, and his song was great too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the two songs that I mentioned are my two favorite DAS (Disney animation studios) villain songs. My favorite DAS villain is actually Pinocchio. It might sound kind of weird but I actually always thought of Pinocchio as the villain of that movie. To me Jiminy Cricket was the protagonist and main character of the movie. I really like Pinocchio because he’s kind of the villain of his own story. While he meets a lot of other foes along the way, he kind of brings it all upon himself. And I also like that he’s kind of a villain that ends up becoming at least a little bit of a hero in the end. While most villains in Disney movies are defeated, Pinocchio manages to become something better.

I’m sure my opinion is probably not popular and probably not shared by many people, but it’s how I feel. Pinocchio is also my second favorite DAS movie after Alice in wonderland. I like both movies quite a lot.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

Can see and understand that view. Makes sense in an odd way.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Basically.  He's so INCREDIBLY wrongheaded that he cannot see why he is wrong.  He's CONVINCED he is the most virtuous, the most forthright and true to his religion's ideals, he thinks his pride is a just thing so he cannot view that as his failing.  He then views his lust as his potential downfall, and consequently starts placing blame externally because "she MAKES me feel that way, how dare her? And how dare she reject me? Doesn't she see that I am BETTER?".  That's all PRIDE.  If it weren't for that getting in the way he'd probably have a better shot of realizing what an asshole he's actually being, why he's being rejected, but he CAN'T anymore.  He looks at his pride as the problem and his ENTIRE self-image crumbles.  He would have to second-guess nearly everything about himself that he has, for so long, held up as the reason why he's better.  (Believe it or not the Disney version is less of an asshole than the book.  He's downright Hitleresque in the book.)


Yeah, that's one way to look at him... I consider him more of a "Cardinal Riechlue" type- he is effectively THE power in the area and F*@$ be upon any and all that would oppose his wishes.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Yeah, that's one way to look at him... I consider him more of a "Cardinal Riechlue" type- he is effectively THE power in the area and F*@$ be upon any and all that would oppose his wishes.


There's that too, though that ties into the overweening pride that's a part of his character.  He very much views himself as "above" and that reminder (Esmeralda) that he's still as human and fallible as any other really fucks with that self-image... and he does NOT handle that well.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOREVER.




AND YT _*JUST NOW*_ SHOWS IT IN RECOMMENDED.  IT WAS FROM 2018 HOW THE FUCK.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

Youtube, duh...

"When will you come home" . Artist unknown. Hits hard for me.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

Edit: oof, didn't expect them to butcher the end.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2021)

My own madness.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2021)

it's about drive it's about power


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## BadRoy (Nov 19, 2021)

It's that time again. Eccojamz


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2021)

Arabic club music, dancing my (new!) tail off and having a BALL!!! WOOHOO!!! <_the cat playfully bops to the beat> 





_


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Chubbiccino (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 21, 2021)

Every so often you find a song that just hits differently than it did before. It's shocking how well this describes what it's like living with chronic depression


----------



## TokeiTime (Nov 21, 2021)

Streets of Rage 4 soundtrack. It gets me pumped when I draw!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DemiRabis0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Her song Mama is pretty good as well.
(Edit: I just found a much higher quality version than what I initially posted. Enjoy!)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 23, 2021)

Honeybee by Steam Powered Giraffe


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)

oh FUCK that guitar breakdown halfway through YES


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

Enjoying me some symphonic metal.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2021)

Playing Fortnite with my baby bro and we hopped in a car. Radio started playing this song. I love it! So upbeat~
Probably never would have heard of it otherwise!





Also dis, unrelated to fortnite.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 24, 2021)

Listen to Vs DJ SUBATOMIC SUPERNOVA rock no straight roads by SirMonty on #SoundCloud








						Vs DJ SUBATOMIC SUPERNOVA rock no straight roads
					

Hmmmm it seems I say that a lot




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 24, 2021)

Charlie Boy- The Lumineers


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Zorrena (Nov 24, 2021)

Been in a sad kinda mood so listening to this abit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 26, 2021)

EPICA - Consign To Oblivion


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

I did it
I found the perfect E1M1 cover


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 29, 2021)

I had to listen to SOR after my reply in the best game music form this is a remix though of all 4 games. Also need to play them now I have ruined myself. :c


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 30, 2021)

ok last one lol now need to get my gen outplay some road rash now. (=-=)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)

Savarin is filling my list of awesome bands up quickly 
\m/


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Savarin is filling my list of awesome bands up quickly
> \m/


Oh I thought no one was listening to these posts. lol
Glad you like them. Also, I saw your fursona a little while ago he looks cool. :3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

No opera no, or metal this time just, some unreleased sega gen music from an unreleased game. . .the show the game was, based on dying so, it died. . .too bad not it doesn't sound half bad not even close.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

Savarin_Divin said:


> No opera no, or metal this time just, some unreleased sega gen music from an unreleased game. . .the show the game was, based on dying so, it died. . .too bad not it doesn't sound half bad not even close.


I remember watching that series.  It was actually a neat idea and was entertaining enough to a kid.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Oh, cool I found out about this a few months ago and everything seems like a fun show itself, at less I thought it too. As for this game does seem like it has a pretty good soundtrack. (If you're wondering about the game, I think the composer himself dump, that file if I am not mistaken. It's playable the game itself is finished but just, did not make it to stores. The file is easy to find if want it to let me know. lol) 
But yeah, it did come out, I think it would be pretty rememberable and, people who have played that game said the game was pretty good. Too bad it never came out.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

I thought you might like a metal opera be it maybe older but this song from the opera the Aina project had a lot of big names in it. 
Awesome result metal opera that take place in the Middle Ages. I would post the whole thing but umm yeah some might not be right for the younger furs and maybe some other would be a bit sensitive to that subject maybe to it. If someone basically does things against your will. Just throwing that out there it happens in this metal opera ok. Not in this song though should be easy to avoid ok warning over.








Nexus Cabler said:


>


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)

Yup all things to dance to this morning. I guess metal can come later lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)

Ok, no more I got to paint. lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 4, 2021)

I came back. . .with metal


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

dumb mashups are like crack for me


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 5, 2021)

Before he became big meme man. lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


Also, sorry to bother you I thought maybe you might like this mix as well. (just a thought xD)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (Dec 7, 2021)

Magnetic fields- I wish I were a prostitute again


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)

Yup, not sure why maybe cause music relates to drinking. . .stuff meh and looking at aew right no. . .not my fav wrestling group but here.  (not metal or anything, but I am listening to it so to speak.lol)


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)

Since I brought that up this guy is one my fav wrestlers in AEW right now since they're in some random theme. But he is fav only cause found him relatable and also very gifted (more than wrestling too) mmn, random picks today. . .well later guys. lol


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 8, 2021)

This is my FAVORITE album right now Slaughter to Prevail | Kostolom


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2021)

Bowed Borb


----------



## Dolox (Dec 10, 2021)

mr blue sky


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

Weee! I've been looking for this song for ages, but I only knew the melody.


----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 12, 2021)

This gave me a huge nostalgia trip


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 12, 2021)

No metal right now just here keeping warm hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Weee! I've been looking for this song for ages, but I only knew the melody.


Funny thing too I was going to post that song too. lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 12, 2021)

Mostly cause playing game. . also listening to the bgm. lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 12, 2021)

But also have this. lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2021)

Savarin_Divin said:


> Funny thing too I was going to post that song too. lol


It's very catchy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Xire (Dec 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


Woah, this song sounds pretty cool. I like it, nice suggestion.

Been listening to this a bit as of late. Lovely track composition


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 14, 2021)

Mmm, seems like I'm going back in time tonight lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 14, 2021)

Also, can not bring up heart without barracuda. So here is barracuda. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 14, 2021)

Just painting and figure post more game music from an indie game, most of you likely have never heard of. But, has great ost if like the sax you will like this bgm in particular.
(If you did don't worry I have some you never heard of.lol)


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 15, 2021)

Today my birthday so I am listening to this.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 15, 2021)

this just came up.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 16, 2021)

Old Amiga ost


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 16, 2021)

A lot of streets of rage tonight. lol


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Filter (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## FatChimera (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 28, 2021)

Reminds me of my childhood, I haven't heard this in years.
I just remember my family telling me this song remind them of me.. . . ( . - . ; )


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## space_strayCat (Jan 2, 2022)

Why? by Mid-Air Thief


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2022)

the first 23 seconds are the superior stunning part of this song


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Attaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Studio Bones keeping me waiting for MP100 news after Season 3 announcement got me like


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Guyzer0414 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 7, 2022)

More opera.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 7, 2022)

Celtic music oddly not so much Christmas song more of a winter song.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

< I am a very upbeat person


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> < I am a very upbeat person


And that right there is what make you brilliant. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

I loved this movie


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I loved this movie


Ik its a kids movie but it was good


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## sleepy sheepy (Jan 9, 2022)

Literally any JJBA opening or outro


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 10, 2022)

<Best PG Movie song


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

This is pretty sublime to listen to when looking out my apartment window at night at the lights in the city~


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 10, 2022)

IDK who this is but one of my friends sent me this song this morning, 



 anyone know?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Willow the wisp (Jan 10, 2022)

im listening to a playlist my girlfriend made of sappy love songs
its great :3


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2022)

Good obscure death metal, limited production quality but serviceable to me at least.


----------



## Willow the wisp (Jan 10, 2022)

listening to the fixer by brent morgan
i find it to be very relatable


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## NickyMage (Jan 11, 2022)

Listening to AVGN videos in the background while looking on my computer lol


----------



## Willow the wisp (Jan 11, 2022)

Willow the wisp said:


> im listening to a playlist my girlfriend made of sappy love songs
> its great :3


im still listening to this
havent stopped
dont plan to


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

Currently a bunch of Lofi stuff and the Skyrim OST whilst I work


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jan 12, 2022)

Feeling edgy


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Anyone know the name of the band that does the Thunder and Believer songs?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 12, 2022)

Got some good ol’ Of Monsters and Men to listen to, recently.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 12, 2022)

My mood after last night. Umm, don't even ask take this stinky old meme. lol


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 12, 2022)

Ok I can't only leave a meme song lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 13, 2022)

Turn the lights off- Tally Hall


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 13, 2022)

Undertale & Deltarune OST!


----------



## Kay_Zen (Jan 13, 2022)

Teeth, 5 Seconds of Summer


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Doddy Guy (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> A week ago I used this song as a ringtone set to my gf. My Motorola Droid Maxx unfortunately supports a few audio formats so I used an online converter which change any audio formats


Very atmospheric song. I like that


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


can i use this?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> can i use this?


Use them all 




__





						Cult of the Party Parrot
					

THE PARROT INSISTS



					cultofthepartyparrot.com


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Use them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THIS!!! XD this legit made my day, profs have been a pain in the neck so at least I got to laugh today =)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

how bout a line of coffee wielding parrots?


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 21, 2022)

being romantic with my bae.  It's been a bad couple of weeks.  Year.  Whichever.  Both...


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 21, 2022)

Glam metal tonight as I pack and Sade I use to listen to her a lot when I was younger. (she still cool to me lol)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

New Halsey stuff


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2022)

Volbeat's newest album. Didn't know they had one until, what, Friday?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

tbh Im listening to everything recently posted here


----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, The Scrybe of Magicks started playing on Spotify as I write: 




Otherwise, I've been enjoying Enemy by Imagine Dragons ever since I watched Arcane on Netflix.


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Karviniya (Jan 28, 2022)

now listening and trying to learn very beautiful song Shylmagoghnar-I Am the Abyss


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2022)

30 Seconds to Mars' "Kings and Queens". God, this takes me back..


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

Listen to Braver by Hiraoka Kotaro on #SoundCloud








						Braver
					

Video Game Music Composer  著作権フリー音楽素材を販売しています。 https://prismatic-tone.com/  @Harmonic-Reflection  contact : diadiadia2@gmail.com




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




This just came right in time that it fits my situation, I needed the resolution and this track just boosted me up!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2022)

So like...
I really like the song but I've never seen the video until now. 
Holy shit. 
I'm dying.






I've never seen this until now too. Not as bad but ugh... cheesy music videos.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Feb 1, 2022)

Two Wolves (Vocals Only) by leme
					

Obligatory vocal isolation~. . Lyrics:. Oh my love take my life in your hands.. Make me bleed.. Fill your need.. Just you feed on me a b ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

This song's REALLY good.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Outré (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## KetSooey (Feb 7, 2022)

I've found this 90's Japanese music video on my recommended section and boy, is it one of a kind.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Feb 20, 2022)

Beautiful cover of Hallelujah for the ukulele.


----------



## Outré (Feb 20, 2022)

The soundtrack for archive 81… been my vibe lately.



			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPr1Mag8duaEBQu_NKzK4RR14_Zg5dFId


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Groggy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## user-o1 (Mar 2, 2022)

I knew who they were but never got into them really until I heard them on a retro radio station a lot.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Mar 4, 2022)

I am back mmm, did not mean to be gone so long (I had moved (>~<) )

I have been listening to ...lots of stuff...so here you go xD
No specific genre here you go.
















Also I hope all you have been doing ok, I know some of us don't talk that often but, I just felt like saying that. <3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

I might've already shared this a dozen times because I listen to it regularly, it's nice


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2022)

They'd better let me give them my money for a DVD release.


----------



## Filter (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Vishunei (Mar 8, 2022)

Been on a synthwave craze since last year upon learning it. Always had a fascination for it, and it's certainly that time for vibing and immersing yourself in those old times.

Here's one, to whom it may concern.


----------



## gentlegiant98 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Mar 10, 2022)

Just more random stuff listening to while free-handing on a canvas today...I hope I get to share the painting later wifi here has not been the best. ^^;
But, here you go... I have got to get back to drawing now. ^^


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2022)

Because occasionally I like causing problems on purpose:





A handful of users I only just restrained myself from mentioning.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2022)

That's if I'm not mistaken the first song I've heard of Johnny Cash, he's one of two artists I'm aware i've discovered in their final form, with David Bowie




It's really peculiar to have to rewind to these artists' youth from their old age instead of sort of growing up with them
At the polar opposite I've got Herbie Hancock, I first heard and loved his very classical earlier works with jazz, then discovered he got wildly experimental. And he's still alive and kicking


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Raekwon (Mar 19, 2022)

Bulb ( Misha Mansoor)- Download Happiness.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)

Vishunei said:


> Been on a synthwave craze since last year upon learning it. Always had a fascination for it, and it's certainly that time for vibing and immersing yourself in those old times.
> 
> Here's one, to whom it may concern.


----------



## Filter (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Mar 25, 2022)

I can't believe I stopped listening to them for so long. Sepultura is a damn good band


----------



## Kyrick (Mar 27, 2022)

Just came on while watching Kerrang! Haven't heard this in years.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 4, 2022)

A bit less synthy than a lot of their stuff. This song actually reminds me a bit of Hammerfall.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Has anybody noticed the bb code on the first pages of this thread doesn't work now? Must be deprecated.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 16, 2022)

Texarkana-R.E.M


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Fawresin (Apr 21, 2022)

Lesbian Nirvana


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

Pod casts


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## MochiMochiKitty (Apr 23, 2022)

Currently listenin' to this:




A little hint on how my music taste is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

And we are back listening to Electro Swing. :>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 23, 2022)

I couldn't find a radio edit, also, strong themes at end.  Super depressing


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


>


I'm always surprised how throat-singers can switch to their everyday voice and suddenly sound very sweet


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

Indila's always a treat.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (May 2, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Lunula (May 10, 2022)




----------



## AceQuorthon (May 10, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful song, if only the production was better


----------



## ConorHyena (May 10, 2022)

some soviet synthesizer stuff by Artemiev.


----------



## лОРИк (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LIoyd (May 11, 2022)

A nice little sad song


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (May 11, 2022)

So someone linked me something so vile, so irreverent, and so foul I cannot stop listening to it.

*Wheeler Walker Jr.* 
Apparently his newest album was number one on iTunes a week or two ago...
Satire that does nothing but make fun of country music.

Wonderful songs for the whole family such as :

Better Off Beatin' Off
Sit on my face
Puss in Boots
Drop em Out (tig ol bitties) 



 (this video is safe for work, but the lyrics are not)

 It sounds like 80's and 90's country music with steel guitars and washtub bass, mixed with southern rock...
_But every last song is entirely explicitly Sex, and drugs, and nothing else. No puns, no inuendo, just filthy as ****

Almost every video is full of tits, nudity, and well...just foul.
One or two of them is even monetized on YouTube, listed as kid friendly, and literally full of topless women. *HOW?!*_


----------



## лОРИк (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)




----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 14, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGZbuWTzf2mJRhrSLMS7Pm2pF8FDZkSXh


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Sealterbloind (May 16, 2022)

_*Out of my league*_ by Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2022)

Vàli - Forlatt. Direct link'd instead of embedded since the video in question is for the full album.

Honestly it and their other big album (Skogslandskap) are _great_ if you need some ambient music for art, D&D, or so-on.


----------



## LustiTea (May 18, 2022)

Lately On The Rocks is a song I keep jamming to.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Vishunei (May 18, 2022)

For tonight:


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2022)

Weird. Is Spotify songs and the like not showing up for anyone else?


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (May 21, 2022)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 22, 2022)




----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

"Jungleland" by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (May 26, 2022)

My taste in music is a melting pot of eclecticy, I listen to just about everything from metal to awesome 90s dance bangers like this song above :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Actually reminds me of the last times of using my old computer, where it could only handle very small files, and the time spent transferring all the files to a temporary harddrive


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Plouc the Dragon (May 30, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## GleamyGrail (Jun 20, 2022)

A breathtaking music video! Gives me vibes of Beastars and Wolf's Rain mixed up.


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jun 22, 2022)

Explicit


----------



## Punji (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2022)

The moans and groans of my enemies as I grind them into the ground. Oh wait, we talking about music? Sheesh. :V

Something to listen to while I am grinding in a game.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 3, 2022)

At 1.25 speed.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2022)

Of all the 'new' post-punks bands out now, this group is addictive!

Such anomie


----------



## Arqee (Jul 11, 2022)

That's a lot of...genre switches.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 14, 2022)

I had been looking for this, I listen to large amounts of these atmospheric music albums, every now and then there's a song that sticks out, shouldn't forget to bookmark them when they come


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Marzypan (Jul 16, 2022)

Taylor Swift. No shame.


----------



## Goon the frank (Jul 16, 2022)

A song about Austro-Hungarian snipers


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Akima (Jul 17, 2022)

I am in Misery~


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm listening to ur mom juejuejkuejuehuyehuheuheuheuh
I'm actually listening to a sick cover of the Terran Theme:


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 22, 2022)

That movie's not that great, it's funny but not enough to justify how crass it is, but I love the theme song so much XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2022)

Kalafina have an absolutely astounding voice.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2022)

Hot damn, Discover Weekly is on fire this week.


----------



## Akima (Jul 26, 2022)

Misery
Maroon5


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 1, 2022)

I figure say it few time laptop die but fix up my gaming pc and back forever now.lol
Here are few things I was listening to while I was gone hope all you are doing ok.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Aug 2, 2022)

The angel’s BREAKDOWN underfell


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2022)

All the Mötley Crüe.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

More vintage weirdcore


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2022)

THUNDERRR~~
You've been thunderstruuuck~


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 12, 2022)

Some classical music tonight as I am getting some my art certificates and fine art prints ready to go. ^^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 21, 2022)

The dangnab dryer!


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

I Love You Like An Alcaholic - The Taxpayers


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 25, 2022)

I was blasting this from my car, never felt more like a weeb


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 25, 2022)

Reminded me I need to find this one for Spotify.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 31, 2022)

Bardcore in general


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 31, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> Bardcore in general


What is bardcore?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 31, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> What is bardcore?


Medieval versions of popular songs


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 31, 2022)

This would be so much better if they got someone with a faux English accent to read the lyrics over it as of it were poetry.


----------



## Servyl (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Joni (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Bluefangcat (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2022)

I got to feel it in my blood, whoa, oh
I need your touch don't need your love, whoa, oh
And I want, and I need, and I lust, animal
And I want, and I need, and I lust, animal~


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 1, 2022)

Tears for Fears - Mr Pessimist


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hanging On


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

The Goo Goo Dolls - Black Balloon


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Matchbox Twenty - Real World


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

The Wanted - Glad You Came


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## nineret (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 15, 2022)

Lord's of the trident. A band I discovered this year out of Wisconsin . If you like power metal give them a chance. Their new album the offering is great start to finish and they put it up on YouTube for free to listen to


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Mambi (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 19, 2022)

A pretty significant deviation from my normal taste in music, but this song is just so nostalgic to me. Reminds me of simpler times. I listened to this all the time in junior high


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Odetta (Oct 21, 2022)

What after like IVE


----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2022)

For you lovely plebs who don't have Spotify.. :>


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

Love this band, it's mad up of Ex members of some of my other favorite bands, Annette Olzon from Nightwish and Jani Liimatainen ex Sonata Arctica


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

One of the best cover bands I've heard period. They switch singers etc to sound as close to the original as possible, worth checking out


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Oct 25, 2022)

Podcast about some lady who thinks aliens took her


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

"Riptide" by Vance Joy

(THE MERP SONG IS ANNOYING AND HALF OF FURRY TIKTOKS BTW)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 1, 2022)

They're playing over the radio at uni. This is in a long sequence of very 60s-70s songs. I love this so much.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Fox on the Run (Nov 3, 2022)

Fursler said:


>


CLASSIC. Those harmonies never get old.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

"Ghosts" by Confetti


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 3, 2022)

Lords of the trident.. check them out they are relevant now since Elon Musk is being made fun of for wearing the lead singers outfit in that picture at the event


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 7, 2022)

One of the last bands I saw live, love this band, Paid WAYY too much for a ticket ($250) yeesh but they were worth it


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

Hate Myself - NF


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 7, 2022)

I've been on a bit of a vintage electronic music kick lately, and slowly collecting what I've liked

Right now I'm giving this one a listen: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL80ecsF55Jd2__EP6sp4RFpqKZYZaNj4y

And a bunch of other stuff published under the Bruton Music label


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2022)

this is prime weirdcore


----------



## Rimna (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2022)

Done hate meh qwq


----------



## Rimna (Nov 25, 2022)

This guy is really good.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2022)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/generaltuningmusic%2Fsets%2Fpoolrooms-meditations


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


The guy with the mask reminds me of Darth Nihilus


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> The guy with the mask reminds me of Darth Nihilus


Smash Into Pieces have a lot of good music.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Smash Into Pieces have a lot of good music.


The music is fire, but the armor on the cover looks way more awesome xD


----------



## Rimna (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)

The voices in my head.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Servyl (Nov 30, 2022)

Lovefool - The Cardigans


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 30, 2022)

"Santa Baby" cover by Madonna


----------



## Rimna (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

At THIS very moment?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 4, 2022)

Hank III is pretty damn good.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Not exclusively right now. I just happened to have this particular track when the this thread updated.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Servyl (Dec 10, 2022)

Don't support the artist, but damn is it a good song.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Servyl (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 21, 2022)

This one’s been on repeat often


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, You Beautiful People!~


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)

This week's Discover Weekly have a lot of bangers.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

Ion Fury soundtrack.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 29, 2022)

Happy Red Day!~ It is indeed the very last Red Day of FAF. It was good to know you all but always remember to "Count What You have Now!~"


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 29, 2022)

"Ancestry" by August Burns Red





And an instrumental of it for those who might dig the music but don't care much for the vocals.  ;D


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 30, 2022)

No opera or metal tonight.


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Kara Kusa (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## L.Rey (Dec 31, 2022)

This is the last time I can share this vid. Happy New Year y'all, and rest in peace FAF..


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## reptile logic (Dec 31, 2022)

"Ma" the title track. . .
"Ma", Rare Earth
Ya gotta love the album cover; can't be unseen. . .
Edit: don't know why the album cover didn't show.


----------

